# xXCrossXFire ClubXx --Because one's not enough :)



## BioHzrd

BioHzrd - CrossFired Sapphire 4850's 512Mb

One First Gen 4850 & One Second Gen 4850.....


----------



## snow cakes

pics?


----------



## snow cakes

u painted everything green that i painted red, looks sick


----------



## BioHzrd

Inside of the Drive bays also green







few changed to come later on

Join up in the HAF 932/922 owners thread if you havent already


----------



## AMOCO

CrossFireX,HD 3850's,better pics next time i clean cooling system::::


----------



## Nightz2k

Nice setups.









Really wanting to paint mine in the inside yet, just haven't gotten around to it. Probably going with black whenever I do so.

Here's mine.







_(Don't mind the dust, they're a PITA to clean)_

CrossfireX *HIS HD4870 1GB* GPU's




























*EDIT*: Took some better quality pics, learning to use my camera a little better.


----------



## rico2001

Crossfire rules and I'll never go single gpu again. Forgive the messy case, neat and pretty is not my strong suite.

4850 X2









4850 + 4870









4850 X3









4850 X2 + 4870









4870 X3









4850 X4









4870 X2 + 4850 X2


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
Crossfire rules and I'll never go single gpu again. Forgive the messy case, neat and pretty is not my strong suite.

4850 X2









4850 + 4870









4850 X3









4850 X2 + 4870









4870 X3









4850 X4









4870 X2 + 4850 X2









get a bigger case


----------



## videoman5

2 4830s in CF.


----------



## BioHzrd

Resize your pics my screen took a fit !


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
get a bigger case









Na, it's big enough.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BioHzrd* 
Resize your pics my screen took a fit !

The pics resize automatically now. _(I haven't seen a setting for it to change though)_ When OCN made the changes, mine was already set and the pics size down to fit in the posts and show a bar to resize if ya want the original size.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
Think there's a setting somewhere here, but you can have pics resize automatically now. When OCN made the changes, mine was already set and the pics size down to fit in the posts and show a bar to resize if ya want the original size.

Yeah, I really like that new feature, makes OCN on my netbook so much easier.


----------



## skorched

4850's


----------



## snow cakes

updated







nice pics so far
-cheers


----------



## Touge180SX

snow_cakes, add me please!

2x Sapphire 4870x2 Quad-Fire with Koolance Waterblocks!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
snow_cakes, add me please!

2x Sapphire 4870x2 Quad-Fire with Koolance Waterblocks!



























sexy setup









Ur Updated


----------



## octopus13

Im in. I will post some pic's of my x2's when I get my new blocks for them. Heatkiller LT blocks. They shipped today







. One quick questions, do you need 2 CF bridges for dual 4870x's? Lastly, my XFX 4870x2's backplate is getting really really hot, like it melted my wire for my soundcard hot. Is this normal?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octopus13* 
Im in. I will post some pic's of my x2's when I get my new blocks for them. Heatkiller LT blocks. They shipped today







. One quick questions, do you need 2 CF bridges for dual 4870x's? Lastly, my XFX 4870x2's backplate is getting really really hot, like it melted my wire for my soundcard hot. Is this normal?

not sure, the only reason I put 2 bridges in mine is because i had 2 since one came with each card, so I figured it would put less stress on just 1...if you got 2 and can use em, mine as well


----------



## ltulod

Diamond Radeon HD 4890 xoc tri-fire.


----------



## Duece22

Put me on the list! My pix are in the sig. I have 2 4870x2s.


----------



## octopus13

I lost one of mine though...


----------



## B-roca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
snow_cakes, add me please!

2x Sapphire 4870x2 Quad-Fire with Koolance Waterblocks!


























IMHO it looked alot better in your HAF


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octopus13* 
Im in. I will post some pic's of my x2's when I get my new blocks for them. Heatkiller LT blocks. They shipped today







. One quick questions, do you need 2 CF bridges for dual 4870x's? Lastly, my XFX 4870x2's backplate is getting really really hot, like it melted my wire for my soundcard hot. Is this normal?

It will be a lot cooler once you put the waterblocks on them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
sexy setup









Ur Updated









Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
IMHO it looked alot better in your HAF

That's cool. I like both but didn't like temps in the HAF, too cramped. I still have the HAF also.


----------



## crazcookye

Sig Rig, 4870x2 plus 4870 1gb


----------



## PKV

Sign me up. Don't no what I was thinking not doing this sooner, these things run amazingly well.


----------



## snow cakes

Updated









CHeers , awsome pics so far


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PKV* 
Sign me up. Don't no what I was thinking not doing this sooner, these things run amazingly well.


that computer is pretty sick dude, the blue is crazy , cards are sexy too lol


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazcookye* 









Sig Rig, 4870x2 plus 4870 1gb


Damm, that sheeit is blue


----------



## b.walker36

I dont have a picture right now but i will get one up eventually. But i have 2 4870 512Mb


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

HIS 1GB 4850s







The IceQs do a fine job cooling, full gpu load, 100% fans = 52 C w/ambient = 22 C (72 F)


----------



## videoman5

You still haven't added me.


----------



## Beat

I'm in. 2 4870's 1Gb in XFire.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
You still haven't added me.









ay sorry man musta missed you, but your up now









UPDATED cheers


----------



## AMOCO

Updated Pics


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
Updated Pics




















































its sexy, one thing tho....paint the inside of the case black, and it would be rediculous ---cheERS man


----------



## go4life

Here is my triple fun








Sorry for the bad pic!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Here is my triple fun








Sorry for the bad pic!











really nice setup, what motherboard is that?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
really nice setup, what motherboard is that?

thanks a lot









its a Asus Rampage II Extreme with a Swiftec NB-max waterblock on the NB










Edit:
close up pic on the motherboard and nb-max, so you can see it better!


----------



## pewpewlazer

Visiontek 4850 CF. Pic from my intel setup:


----------



## snow cakes

awsome pics so far keep it up









UPDATED


----------



## By-Tor

Ok here's my list....

Just running a single 4870x2 now...

2-1950 pro's









2-3870's









3-3870's









2-3870x2's









2-4870's









1-4870x2 & 1-4870


----------



## soth7676

I have two 4890s in crossfire mode on my comp...need pics to join here?


----------



## By-Tor

^^ Not sure that you have to have a pic. but it would be nice to drool over others setup's..


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soth7676* 
I have two 4890s in crossfire mode on my comp...need pics to join here?


yup just postem up









CHeers


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
Ok here's my list....

Just running a single 4870x2 now...

2-1950 pro's









2-3870's









3-3870's









2-3870x2's









2-4870's









1-4870x2 & 1-4870










very sexy, nice add to the club


----------



## WingedCow

I'm amazed at how you guys keep your case so organized LOL.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WingedCow* 
I'm amazed at how you guys keep your case so organized LOL.

lol, you have a small case, so it would be much harder! also some cases are better for cable organizing than others









how is your 3dnark06 score with your setup? got a compare link?








and have you overclocked your 920?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WingedCow* 
I'm amazed at how you guys keep your case so organized LOL.









very nice setup, what heatsink is that on your CPU, its HUGE?


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## wierdo124

Pretty sure there's already a Crossfire club..


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Pretty sure there's already a Crossfire club..

i searched the forums before i made the club, didn't find anything


----------



## Touge180SX

There's an ATI owners club, but I haven't seen another Crossfire club.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Sign me up for TRI fire XFX XXX edition HD4890s


----------



## Andy!

im looking to run xfire on my new MB

any suggestions on a new set of cards im not looking to spend more then 150 for them both
i was thinking of getting 2 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102820


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andy!* 
im looking to run xfire on my new MB

any suggestions on a new set of cards im not looking to spend more then 150 for them both
i was thinking of getting 2 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102820

how about just save up for one of these? you get free shipping and $10 of, its a little over your budget but its worth it








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814161276

but the two cards you where looking at, think they are good enough, but I havent read to much about them!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
how about just save up for one of these? you get free shipping and $10 of, its a little over your budget but its worth it








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814161276

but the two cards you where looking at, think they are good enough, but I havent read to much about them!


i would listen to go4life, thats a way better choice to go with a 4890, ther the best bang for the buck


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## Cryarch

Hay guise... wish my crossfire worked







*sadface*


----------



## smash_mouth01

Sign me up please love the crossfire but would rather better cards.


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## Beelzeboss

2x Sapphire HD4890 @ CrossFire here.
My cable management sucks


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beelzeboss* 
2x Sapphire HD4890 @ CrossFire here.
My cable management sucks


















at least its sleeved







lol

updated


----------



## WingedCow

Ignore the nub setup on Mugen 2 XD first time installing it, changed it to up/down and added 2 more fans.


----------



## rpm666

What is this "Crossfire" you speak of?


----------



## WingedCow

Its where you take 2 torch and cross it against each other, and voila! You has crossfire!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WingedCow* 
I'm amazed at how you guys keep your case so organized LOL.










ay winged, your already in the club lol, u posted ur pic a while ago


----------



## snow cakes

winged, if u painted the inside of your case black, it would hide most of the wires im tellin you









updated cheers


----------



## ashtyler

add me up please.. crossfired 4770 512


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashtyler* 
add me up please.. crossfired 4770 512

[









By the great Zarquon is that a Matx Mobo  looks tiny

Sadly i can't join this club atm neither the money or the space in the chassi might be a x2 card sometime when they realese good blocks


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MlbrottarN* 
By the great Zarquon is that a Matx Mobo  looks tiny

Sadly i can't join this club atm neither the money or the space in the chassi might be a x2 card sometime when they realese good blocks









yes it is.. don't be fooled by it's size.. it performs BIG... hehehehe


----------



## snow cakes

updated, by the way ashtyler ur case is nice I like how you painted some of the inside red instead of all black, looks fresh


----------



## WingedCow

I guess I did post twice...I have the memory of a goldfish. About painting the case black...I thought about painting it some color...but the problem is all my lighting are blue, do you guys think it'll look weird? And what kind of substance should I paint it with? What are your recommendations for those?


----------



## ashtyler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WingedCow* 
I guess I did post twice...I have the memory of a goldfish. About painting the case black...I thought about painting it some color...but the problem is all my lighting are blue, do you guys think it'll look weird? And what kind of substance should I paint it with? What are your recommendations for those?

use a dupont paint or anzahl, just like the ones they use with auto paint, i chose glossy finished because it's easy to wipe with...


----------



## snow cakes

i used Rustoleum, i got their Matte grey automobile primer and put a few coats of that on, its quick dry. Then I put Rustoleum matte black and gloss red over whatever parts I wanted a specific color. From experience, Rustoleum has been the best so far.


----------



## WingedCow

I see. I'll see if I can snatch that from somewhere online. Do you think there are black paints that glows blue? Lol like a UV Blue black paint?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WingedCow* 
I see. I'll see if I can snatch that from somewhere online. Do you think there are black paints that glows blue? Lol like a UV Blue black paint?

not sure, but im thinking you can paint it black first, then find a clear coat uv blue to spray over the black, u know ?


----------



## SgtHop

Time to sign up for yet another club. Currently running two 4890s.










I really like this pic, all the fans are spinning and the computer is on, but it looks like they're stopped. Also, excuse the cable management. 1200s don't have much space to hide extra stuff.


----------



## snow cakes

updated

by the way sgthop, cables aren't that bad


----------



## SgtHop

I very carefully hid the bad part. It's all behind the HDD racks.


----------



## d3v0

Crossfire this week is:

2x Visiontek HD3870 512MB GDDR4's w/ non-ref Zerotherm copper coolers.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I very carefully hid the bad part. It's all behind the HDD racks.

u should see whats underneath my HDD racks, oh man its bad

Updated


----------



## SgtHop

Aye, but under is better than behind, lol. The bundles of cables that go to the PCI are really bad and right up in one of my 120's face.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Aye, but under is better than behind, lol. The bundles of cables that go to the PCI are really bad and right up in one of my 120's face.

i have 14 fans, all their 1x4 molex connectors are somehow slammed in a tight little space under my harddrive....im gunna take a pic lol


----------



## SgtHop

I managed to get all my molex connectors on the opposite side of the motherboard tray, but, here's what I'm talking about.

LOLPIX:


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Touge180SX* 
snow_cakes, add me please!

2x Sapphire 4870x2 Quad-Fire with Koolance Waterblocks!


























For a second there, I thought it was underwater. xD


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volcom13* 
For a second there, I thought it was underwater. xD

Haha, that would be awesome! New pics coming soon. Completely rebuilt with Classified and better cable sleeving!


----------



## FallenFaux

2x VisionTek 4870s


(Yeah I know my fingers are in the pic







)

Pic has my old mobo and case in it. I'll get an updated one as soon as my current case project is done... Which is already taking forever.


----------



## SgtHop

CCF, nice. I got one of those, good coolers man. Now: back to The Beatles.


----------



## theo.gr

Count me in BOSS!


----------



## Asmola

Count me in!!








4830CF feat VF1000's.


----------



## Foxx

Asus 4850s, factory OCed, ohm nom nom


----------



## snow cakes

if you guys can try and resize your pics at least to some degree, because even tho it automatically resizes them, they first come up huge









theo, nice finger-dust prints under your HDD rack









UPDATED


----------



## snow cakes

foxx check ur pic, its not working


----------



## Foxx

Fix'd, imageshack eated it or something.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Foxx* 
Fix'd, imageshack eated it or something.


----------



## M4DM4N

crappy phone pic.


----------



## snow cakes

updated







nice setup


----------



## Robilar

Sapphire 4870X2 and a Sapphire 4870 (1 GB)

Pair of MSI 4890 OC's as well


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## Beelzeboss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beelzeboss* 
2x Sapphire HD4890 @ CrossFire here.
My cable management sucks


















Updated


----------



## WingedCow

How about updating my Xfire XFX 5870s to that list =P


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WingedCow* 
How about updating my Xfire XFX 5870s to that list =P

lol ur in my 58xx club to, your crazy







updated you tho


----------



## Ocnewb

Add me to the club please







. Here is 2x MSI OC 4890 C-Fire. I will update new pic when the new PSU arrives. I already did the cable management so it's much better now than in this pic.


----------



## snow cakes

you got it m8


----------



## Ocnewb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
you got it m8









Thanks!


----------



## Metrofx

Hey throw me on the list too


----------



## ntuason




----------



## snow cakes

updated, dorkster, love your setup, wat case is that?


----------



## Wishmaker

XFX HD4890 XXX CrossFireX and loving it







.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
XFX HD4890 XXX CrossFireX and loving it







.










wow nice pic dude


----------



## XxG3nexX

http://img16.yfrog.com/i/dsc00807ye.jpg/

Add me to the list, Asus 4870x2 + Asus 4870 Dk


----------



## WingedCow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX* 
http://img16.yfrog.com/i/dsc00807ye.jpg/

Added me to the list, Asus 4870x2 + Asus 4870 Dk

Is that the razer mamba I see?


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WingedCow* 
Is that the razer mamba I see?

Yep


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX* 
Yep









ther ya go m8


----------



## coelacanth

First time using ATI cards.

2 x Powercolor HD 4870 1GB in CrossFire, each with it's own PCI-E 2.0 16x lane.









Add me to the list, CrossFire is awesome!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
wow nice pic dude










Thank mate. I looked twice thru this thread and some setups here make yo drool


----------



## smash_mouth01

This is my girl she has had a tidy up now I just want 2 5850's.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
This is my girl she has had a tidy up now I just want 2 5850's.










looks like you could cut up onions with those gpu heatsinks


----------



## mlcollins33

heres mine xfx 4870 1gb crossfire


















fixed


----------



## snow cakes

fix your picture its not working, but i just added you to the club


----------



## Darksylum

I see alot of sexy red white and black vid cards in this thread







GG! count me in! 2x 4870 2gb Vapor-X in crossfire, soon to be 2x 5870x2!!!!


----------



## Darksylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beelzeboss* 
Updated










omg man I need that case.... I mean good god i love mine but wow.... thats what a real case looks like. hard drives and psu seperated from the motherboard and components. thats GG!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darksylum*


omg man I need that case.... I mean good god i love mine but wow.... thats what a real case looks like. hard drives and psu seperated from the motherboard and components. thats GG!


i agree thats a pretty sick case, what is that?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


looks like you could cut up onions with those gpu heatsinks










LOL not to mention the complementary steak knives I got with em, I was going to be getting a better cooling solution.
But now a pair of 5850's are not to far in the horizon, but those coolers are not the worst but not the best either.
They helped me get 730/1020 but that's getting a bit toasty @ 70 degrees.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


LOL not to mention the complementary steak knives I got with em, I was going to be getting a better cooling solution.
But now a pair of 5850's are not to far in the horizon, but those coolers are not the worst but not the best either.
They helped me get 730/1020 but that's getting a bit toasty @ 70 degrees.


haha, yea 5850's xfired seem pretty good, especially coming from a 4850..


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
This is my girl she has had a tidy up now I just want 2 5850's.

Nice setup!
But if your going 2x 5850's, upgrade your cpu first!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlcollins33* 
heres mine xfx 4870 1gb crossfire









Very nice too


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Nice setup!
But if your going 2x 5850's, upgrade your cpu first!

Very nice too










agreed


----------



## mlcollins33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Very nice too










thanks


----------



## jason1980

MSI X-fired 4890 OC cyclone here


----------



## quaddragon

You can add me to the club, ill update my sig now. Pictures are in the Sig.


----------



## snow cakes

i'll update tomorw when im off the liqs


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jason1980* 









MSI X-fired 4890 OC cyclone here

Wow that is sick!!!









Nice case too


----------



## quaddragon

My title is

43. quaddragon-------------ehh nuffin

in the club lol










I'm running 2 4870X2s in crossfire X. I guess I could quit being lazy and actually post a pic

Bah I worked damn hard on my rig.


----------



## lockhead

add me... 4890 CF


----------



## BLADEY

here, we go, i have no night pics of anything.

HD 3870 Xfire, 3800X2









HD 4870 Xfire










Thats before my new cable managment, or at night ill try take a new one tonight

Btw, Crossfire beat my old 8800GT SLI set up hands down!!!


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


haha, yea 5850's xfired seem pretty good, especially coming from a 4850..


The 4850's I still think are too under rated, but i cant wait to get my 5850 pair.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Nice setup!
But if your going 2x 5850's, upgrade your cpu first!

Very nice too










Well that was the plan.
_My upgrade list thus far_

CPU: Phenom II x3 720 BE
RAM: G.Skill ripjaws 2x 4Gb kits (8Gb)
MOBO: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
Graphics: 2X ASUS Radeon 5850 1Gb
SSD: Kingston SSD NOW v+ 64 GB

_Cooling_

Silverstone raven 2 
Prolimatech Megahalems 
AM2/3 Mounting Kit
spare fan clips for 25mm fans
2x Noctua NF-P12 120mm Fans

GPU's

2x EK-FC 5850 Acetal Water blocks
EK-DCP 4.0 (Pump)
TFC Xchanger 360 Triple Radiator

Trust me this golden 6000+ I have now will be going back into it's box soon.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaddragon*


My title is

43. quaddragon-------------ehh nuffin

in the club lol










I'm running 2 4870X2s in crossfire X. I guess I could quit being lazy and actually post a pic

Bah I worked damn hard on my rig.


dude i love the revolution PSU, mine sits on the bottom just like yours, is it the 850 watt, 950, or thousand somethin?


----------



## snow cakes

quaddragon, lmao sry bout that title i fixed it


----------



## Nautilus

What a great group you have there. And amazing rigs!!!
Here's mine,glad to be here








2x 4850 (one sapphire and one xpertvision) @ 725/2300Mhz


----------



## snow cakes

updated, nice rig nautilus


----------



## MalXenos

Two 4870's in CF. ill edit d post a pic when i get home.

Also i only have one CF bridge :<










The pic. makes everything look dirty even though i just use air to clean it out. guess i will take a cloth with rubbing alcohol to it later. Have had them running for almost a year now


----------



## Sickened1

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1520










Crossfire'd Sapphire 5850's


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickened1* 
http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1520










Crossfire'd Sapphire 5850's

That's hot.


----------



## phurtive

Awesome rigs everybody. Sign me up too.









2x Gigabyte HD 4850s 1GB in CrossFireX (passive cooling).


----------



## snow cakes

very nice case phurtive







love the setups


----------



## phurtive

Thanks!








Now I just need to manage the wires.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phurtive* 
Thanks!








Now I just need to manage the wires.

ehh, they aren't even that bad, just try and bunch em together nd it would be fine


----------



## quaddragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


dude i love the revolution PSU, mine sits on the bottom just like yours, is it the 850 watt, 950, or thousand somethin?


Thx for fixing my title. Its an Enermax 1050.


----------



## phurtive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


ehh, they aren't even that bad, just try and bunch em together nd it would be fine










Yeah, temporarily I will at least zip-tie them together, but ultimately I would like to cut holes in the mobo tray to hide them.


----------



## valkyriesII

Here's another picture of my rig for the crossfire club.


----------



## SonDa5

Add me to the list!!









HD4770s in Xfire!


----------



## Wishmaker

I just RMA-ed my CFX 5870







**SNIF SNIF***


----------



## That_guy3

Ad me up there. Gigabyte UD3p with crossfire 5770 1GB, One XFX and one sapphire


----------



## souljar

Can i join lol, x3 XFX 4870 1GIG Tri fire.


----------



## VCheeZ

Add?


----------



## That_guy3

hahah cheeze, I have same thing as you only tons of water. Since I guess in order to join I have to provide pictures because THE OP DIDNT PUT ME UP

Heres a thing I call proof


----------



## snow cakes

updated, nice setups people


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


updated, nice setups people










Those are 5770's my friend







Not 5850's


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Those are 5770's my friend







Not 5850's









ahhh new it wasn't payin attention....(you wish tho







)


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


ahhh new it wasn't payin attention....(you wish tho







)


I'm happy with them







BTW, the fellow below me on the list is also 2x 5770s


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


I'm happy with them







BTW, the fellow below me on the list is also 2x 5770s










lol im out of it, im still recovering from the weekend


----------



## MalXenos

Some sexy looking setups








I'll be sure to get more pics of my 4870's when I move to water cooling.

Never mind the dirt >> Air cant get it all off and its been pumping away for 8months.


----------



## Stax

Here we are, 2x Sapphire 5770s, havent even been fired up yet. I wanted to get a single 5870, but apparently theres none left on the planet.

I like this set up though.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stax*


Here we are, 2x Sapphire 5770s, havent even been fired up yet. I wanted to get a single 5870, but apparently theres none left on the planet.

I like this set up though.











nice dude, what caseis that?


----------



## SgtHop

Looks to me like the Corsair 800D. Awesome case if you ask me.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Looks to me like the Corsair 800D. Awesome case if you ask me.


yea i like how it has those rubber fill-ins for the wires to go through, wish my haf had that


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I fell in love with that case when I saw the first previews for it here on OCN. It looks like it was done pretty much perfectly. I'm sure there are some flaws in it, but I think they're easily forgettable.


----------



## Stax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


nice dude, what caseis that?


Thanks,
Ya its the Corsair 800D. The rubber grommets was a huge selling point for me, that and the space and the all-black look. I think the front is pretty boring looking but I plan to have the case sitting sideways so I can see the inside.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stax* 
Thanks,
Ya its the Corsair 800D. The rubber grommets was a huge selling point for me, that and the space and the all-black look. I think the front is pretty boring looking but I plan to have the case sitting sideways so I can see the inside.

oh so you didn't have to paint it black on the inside? nice, i had to paint the inside of my hAF and the rear matte black, ehh not as bad as it sounds it was fun


----------



## Stax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


oh so you didn't have to paint it black on the inside? nice, i had to paint the inside of my hAF and the rear matte black, ehh not as bad as it sounds it was fun










I know what you mean, modding is sort of half the fun for me too. Also, Im not sure if it was yours, but I saw a black painted HAF interior and it was sweet looking.


----------



## lucky-luk

2x4890 - Powercolor PCS+ @ 950/1050 by default


----------



## snow cakes

you would never know there is such a beast hiding in that case


----------



## valtopps

ok i know nothing about crossfire i have a 4830, 4870 512mb and a 4870 1gb all different brands. can i use the (2) 4870. is there anything i got to do in the bios?
also i see some people use 1 crossfire band some use 2 ? not sure what there called to link the two together
one more thing i remember is my psu big enough for (2) 4870


----------



## MrMason

sign me up!

tri-fire HIS Turbo+ 4890's


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


ok i know nothing about crossfire i have a 4830, 4870 512mb and a 4870 1gb all different brands. can i use the (2) 4870. is there anything i got to do in the bios?
also i see some people use 1 crossfire band some use 2 ? not sure what there called to link the two together
one more thing i remember is my psu big enough for (2) 4870


I do believe you can use the two 4870s, however, it will remap the 1GB card to 512MB to maintain scaling. And, it doesn't matter if you use 1 or 2 bridges, it works either way.

Oh, and your PSU is plenty powerful. Two 4890s takes about 550W.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


ok i know nothing about crossfire i have a 4830, 4870 512mb and a 4870 1gb all different brands. can i use the (2) 4870. is there anything i got to do in the bios?
also i see some people use 1 crossfire band some use 2 ? not sure what there called to link the two together
one more thing i remember is my psu big enough for (2) 4870


yes you can, but i'm pretty sure they will both be limited to 512mb, whichever card has the lower memory will be limited to it, but yes you can crossfire then together, only thing u gotta do is do a driver sweep, start up in safe mode and install newest drivers and CCc, your good to go m8


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMason*


sign me up!

tri-fire HIS Turbo+ 4890's




















omg beautiful setup m8


----------



## ericld

Sorry, I only have Xfired 1gig Saphire 4870s. Right now I can hold em steady at 800x980 with out them crashing in Crysis. Do I qualify.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am in with 4870 1GB CFX.


----------



## almighty15

Add me









XFX 4890 + Power Cooler 4870

The 4870 is running stable at 4890 speeds


----------



## Freakn

Please add me to the mix, ASUS EAH 4670 o/c @ 825/1100 crossed with Sapphire HD 4670 o/c @ 800/980 pulling 13.5k on 3Dmark06


----------



## Imglidinhere




----------



## Mariusz803

XFX 4890 CrossFire


----------



## snow cakes

glad to see people realizing how sexy these setups are









UPDATED


----------



## Jeffro422

Lemme get in this club


----------



## snow cakes

nice 5850's







i added u


----------



## kow_ciller

xfire 4890s


----------



## snow cakes

nice 4890's


----------



## BCC

add me pls
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/12/05/hv3.png


----------



## snow cakes

added


----------



## Snapman

i was looking at some of your crossfire setups, and im considering going dual 5770. one thing i noticed is that some of your setups use 2 crossfire ribbons, and others use just 1 for a rig for two videocards. Does it make a difference??


----------



## Imglidinhere

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snapman* 
i was looking at some of your crossfire setups, and im considering going dual 5770. one thing i noticed is that some of your setups use 2 crossfire ribbons, and others use just 1 for a rig for two videocards. Does it make a difference??

There are 3 things that happen when you use 2 CrossFireX connectors.

1) Get a few more FPS than with using 1.
2) Nothing happens.
3) Creates some instability.

There are countless threads on the net about this. If you use 2 and don't encounter problems, go for it, there seems to be a marginal benefit from using 2. If using 2 of them causes stability problems, 1 will do the trick.

I use 2 and have never had an issue.


----------



## SgtHop

I use two with no problems at all. Or, at least, none that I've seen.


----------



## BCC

Just a quick question? Does any body know what the max temps on my cards is? In other words what is the range? I know one card stays cooler and the default card is alot hotter. It only goes to 70 if i leave my fans on 50. And if i boost the card fan up to 95 then i get to 50 on load.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BCC*


Just a quick question? Does any body know what the max temps on my cards is? In other words what is the range? I know one card stays cooler and the default card is alot hotter. It only goes to 70 if i leave my fans on 50. And if i boost the card fan up to 95 then i get to 50 on load.


the default card is usually hotter because the second card sits up tight with it making it harder for the heat to dispense


----------



## BCC

I know that, i was just wanting to know how hot can it get before it shuts down or it pops lol.


----------



## BCC

Thanks man


----------



## BCC

I use both connectors in mine, it is they way it said to do it. And i havent had any problems.


----------



## Bartmasta

I'm getting 2 5770's on wednesday, i just need a new PSU to CF them


----------



## BCC

So do you or anyone know what the max safe temps are?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCC* 
I know that, i was just wanting to know how hot can it get before it shuts down or it pops lol.

i wouldn't push it over 90 c , thats risky business


----------



## BCC

Cool thats kinda what i was thinking. But it is kinda wacked that no where on the web can you find that info out. Lol
thanks for the reply


----------



## Imglidinhere

Bout to go Trifire peeps. Wish me luck. ^.^


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere* 
Bout to go Trifire peeps. Wish me luck. ^.^

with your 4770s?


----------



## Nelson2011

Add me


----------



## snow cakes

added


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere* 
Bout to go Trifire peeps. Wish me luck. ^.^

trifire is fun!


----------



## SgtHop

Well, I'm in the process of selling all my cards. My intent is to buy a 5970, which I will get. Right now, my rig has 0 cards, so you might want to edit the list to reflect that. Will a 5970 count for this?


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

I'm In







QuadFire 5970's - Links to pix in the siggy


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr* 
I'm In







QuadFire 5970's - Links to pix in the siggy









you and your god setup god dam it







added


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr* 
I'm In







QuadFire 5970's - Links to pix in the siggy









I am not pleased, 28k in 06? come on! You have 2 5970's! Now go rape my 3x 4890 score!







(link in sig)
32k is not hard to beat, if you know how to overclock properly









EDIT: you do not have quadfire... you have crossfire, quadfire is with 4 cards


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I am not pleased, 28k in 06? come on! You have 2 5970's! Now go rape my 3x 4890 score!







(link in sig)
32k is not hard to beat, if you know how to overclock properly









EDIT: you do not have quadfire... you have crossfire, quadfire is with 4 cards









Quadfire is about how many GPU'z are in linked mode..... I have 4 GPU's , essentially 4 under clocked 5870's in linked CrossfireX mode = QuadFire


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr* 
Quadfire is about how many GPU'z are in linked mode..... I have 4 GPU's , essentially 4 under clocked 5870's in linked CrossfireX mode = QuadFire

Yup they've been calling 4 GPUs QuadFire since back in the 2x 4870 X2 days, or even before that. I love CrossFireX! For less than the price of a 285, I smoke it performance-wise in almost every game.


----------



## snow cakes

haha monkey man i just added you to the list


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Well, I started using 4x4850s :O










Moved to Xfired 4870s

then to 2 xfired 4870x2

Now I'm up and running 2 5870s (second one arrived last night, will plug em both in tonight!)


----------



## snow cakes

oh man beautiful history, how did those quadfire 4850's bench, could they play crisis on full settings?


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
oh man beautiful history, how did those quadfire 4850's bench, could they play crisis on full settings?

Hmm, I don't remember off hand that pic was from quite a while back. I know I ran some 3dm06 benches on it back then and 23000 I think is sounding familiar but I'm not sure. That was my old AMD setup I think or my Q6600 rig









I'll run some benches on these new babies this weekend when I have a chance to clock my cpu and such back up to speed.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkMasterMX*


Hmm, I don't remember off hand that pic was from quite a while back. I know I ran some 3dm06 benches on it back then and 23000 I think is sounding familiar but I'm not sure. That was my old AMD setup I think or my Q6600 rig









I'll run some benches on these new babies this weekend when I have a chance to clock my cpu and such back up to speed.


sounds good


----------



## xquisit

Feel free to add me

2x XFX HD5770s










teaser shot of my rig


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Feel free to add me

2x XFX HD5770s










teaser shot of my rig

this photo looks like from 80's...


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautilus* 
this photo looks like from 80's...


















Jan 4 or 5 I will have pictures,


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautilus* 
this photo looks like from 80's...









haha thought the same thing, its a polaroid


----------



## DevilGear44

Add me!


----------



## fireisdangerous84

Just finished installing my 2 5770's please accept the following pic as my entry fee to the club


----------



## alecmm61

i haz 2 1gb 4850s in xfire


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## Karlz3r

I'd like to join!
2x Sapphire 5770 v2


----------



## SgtHop

Looks like you're missing your crossfire bridge there, Karl. You're only using one GPU without it.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

But ones a PCB cut version (Which I am returning and getting a replacement >.<)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Looks like you're missing your crossfire bridge there, Karl. You're only using one GPU without it.


2 way works w/o a bridge, just not as well.


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm, this I did not know. Well, either way, it's there, it's free, you should use it, lol.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Looks like you're missing your crossfire bridge there, Karl. You're only using one GPU without it.


Lol, I know it would seem like it, I took the picture while installing them and forgot to put bridge on before taking the picture. Haven't made any recent photos though.


----------



## snow cakes

Karlz3r if you painted the inside of your case black, it would make your pc so much nice on the inside, it would hide all those wires (you already have real nice cable management)


----------



## Cixteen

Can I get some love for my Hybrid Crossfire setup? HD3450 mated with HD3200 onboard.

Don't laugh, I'm poor.









IF you REALLY want pictures I can get them for ya.


----------



## Toque

Add me on the list Please









 

Can't seem to get AMD GPU Tool to see both my devices?

I can change the volts with MSI AB, but need a tool that will allow me to change both my cards clocks as well.

If anyone can help, please do


----------



## xquisit

I am charging my camera! Can't wait to post pictures soon!


----------



## xquisit

Here, you all go!


----------



## snow cakes

updated, nice pics xquisit


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


updated, nice pics xquisit


thanks a lot ;]


----------



## Nautilus

Hey snowcakes please remove my name from list. I sold my 4850s and bought a 5870. But i'm planning to join you guys again. I'll let you know when i get second 5870.


----------



## metalrulz

Add me to the list please!

2 xfx 5770's


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Here's mine.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Here's mine.




















Where's your bridge connectors?


----------



## S2kphile

Crossfire HD 5850 =)


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


Where's your bridge connectors?


I forgot to add it after I installed the Corsair H50.









Do I need 2? I only have one at the moment.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Here's mine.



















Wow, that GPU setup is very close to my computer price.

Nice, haha.

I was joking, but yeah my computer = $1,205 after everything...

5970 = $700ish right?

Xfire = more than my computer set up

Ballinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## bengore

I HAVE A 5770 and planning to do xfire, will i see a big gain??

im playing cod 4 mw2 l4d and many tec


----------



## Lord Xeb

I will be in once i get my rig here. Then I have to:

Install my UD3P (big job...) and everything on it.
Install my cards (2 5770s that will be @ 1030/1400!!!!)
Restore my computer from an image
Get everything running correctly.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


I forgot to add it after I installed the Corsair H50.









Do I need 2? I only have one at the moment.


One is fine unless you have stuttering issues then add the 2nd bridge.


----------



## Slinkey123

2 4870s


----------



## jacedaface

Sign me up please 2x Sapphire HD5770 V2 Egg coolers.


----------



## Imglidinhere

I managed a flawless OC for mah cards!

I just got done playing Left 4 Dead 2 for about three hours in two campaigns. I think they're stable. At least for short runs. ^^

Validation is simple enough, but I'm pretty sure that I've got all three cards perfectly stable. ^^


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


updated










Hey snow cakes you got my cards wrong









80. S2kphile-----------------Asus HD5770 V2 1030/1400

I run crossfire Asus HD5850 at 950/1200.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Cheap Crossfire!







lol

Sapphire HD4670 1GB DDR3 + 512MB GDDR3 Ultimate
http://i46.tinypic.com/2chvzts.jpg
Here..









Validation..
512 Card
1 gig card


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan* 
Cheap Crossfire!







lol

Sapphire HD4670 1GB DDR3 + 512MB GDDR3 Ultimate
http://i46.tinypic.com/2chvzts.jpg
Here..









Where's the CrossfireX bridge?


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere* 
Where's the CrossfireX bridge? 

Software crossfire. The cards without the connectors were cheaper and the difference in performance is barely anything.


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bengore* 
I HAVE A 5770 and planning to do xfire, will i see a big gain??

im playing cod 4 mw2 l4d and many tec

yes definatley, i heard the 5770's scale well in xfire


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
Hey snow cakes you got my cards wrong









80. S2kphile-----------------Asus HD5770 V2 1030/1400

I run crossfire Asus HD5850 at 950/1200.

wt about this









S2kphile-----------------Asus HD5850 at 950/1200 xfired


----------



## yang88she

Mine


----------



## coelacanth

3 4890s...that's sweet!


----------



## SgtHop

Wow Yang, our computers are incredibly similar. I once had three 4890s too. I even have the same RAM cooler...


----------



## xquisit

3x GPUs = sexy


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
wt about this









S2kphile-----------------Asus HD5850 at 950/1200 xfired

Thats good. I wish I could run my xfire 5850 at 1030/1400 speeds stable. It would blow 99% of my games out of the water even though it does at my stable speeds now. hehe


----------



## snow cakes

ay 88she, how to those scale? can i see some benchies?


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
ay 88she, how to those scale? can i see some benchies?

sure, what would you like to see? I run every game pretty much w/ out any hiccups ie. Borderland, Batman, Dirt 2, etc.

kinda nice being able to run 2 in Crossfire and have the 3rd 4890 power my 2x20" secondaries for poops in giggles...ie. web browsing or movie running while playing...I'm a multi-tasking whore









I may sell them and go w/ a single 5970 so i can run eyefinity on all 3 monitors

and nice rig SgtHop! we seem to have some twins =P


----------



## Jeffro422

Just ran a quick vantage run, didn't go outside the bios limits 950/1400. Not bad, I wonder if i7 would net a better score.


----------



## JorgyBaby

Ok, I'll join the club









Sorry for the bad quality pics...


----------



## snow cakes

jorgy get a camera


----------



## Bartmasta

2 5770's

no pics yet so heres a cheesy 3dmark06 run


----------



## DevilGear44

Here's mine.


----------



## Bartmasta

does anyone here notice microstuttering that makes you wanna go single card?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
does anyone here notice microstuttering that makes you wanna go single card?

yah i sold one







my single 4890 is doing the job until i get my 2x 5850's or hopefully the 5890 series peaks its head out of the closet


----------



## Robilar

Haven't had the listed 4890's in quite awhile.

Here are my pair of 5870's and my pair of 5850's.


----------



## Bartmasta

i see you are enjoying your overkill PSU


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
i see you are enjoying your overkill PSU

? I had 3 GTX285's (and at one point, 2 4870X2's) in this setup prior (hence the power supply wattage). I guess I could sell it and buy something with less wattage but that would be kind of silly


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
? I had 3 GTX285's (and at one point, 2 4870X2's) in this setup prior (hence the power supply wattage). I guess I could sell it and buy something with less wattage but that would be kind of silly









you and your power-sexy card history


----------



## Bartmasta

Asus 5770 CF V1 cooler CROSSFIRE x2


----------



## snow cakes

updated, nice 5770's they look sexy there


----------



## Aqualoon

I'd like to join up, will have to get a pic later on tonight. Running 4870x2 2GB/4870 1GB Tri Fire


----------



## Bartmasta

moar, there is never enough


----------



## snow cakes

Bartmasta, very scrumptious


----------



## SgtHop

I think you need more fans on your Mugen there, Bart. Always need more fans. Like you said, there is never enough.


----------



## Aqualoon

And here's the pic of my cards, 4870x2 on top 4870 1GB on bottom


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
And here's the pic of my cards, 4870x2 on top 4870 1GB on bottom

Trifire always makes me smile. Nice build!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Trifire always makes me smile. Nice build!

Wait til I put them both into some sexy AC coolers, then they'll look hawt.

Err...is it wrong that I think that is sexy and hot...something must be seriously wrong with me ><


----------



## Bartmasta

needs more quadfire pics


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


needs more quadfire pics


agreed, they make the case looks sexy









updated btw


----------



## mrod

Add me please

Sapphire 1g 4870's


----------



## ashtyler

i'm back...







ati HD 5870 @crossfire


----------



## Canis-X

Hello! Great thread here! May I join the ranks?









I don't want to step on any toes so once someone gives me the green light here I will put the addition to my sig.

Pics: (Ati ASUS EAH5970 - QuadFire)


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


agreed, they make the case looks sexy










I'm thinking about snagging the 850HX and another 4870 1GB...granted it would only be 3 physical cards, but it would still be considered quad fire


----------



## gabedad

add me please


----------



## YerMother

I'd like to be a member please
























Sie


----------



## bengore




----------



## alienware

heres mine....HIS 5870's in crossfire....im awaiting the waterblocks for these puppies


----------



## antonis21

I observe that some guys use 2 crossfire bridge and some others use only one.What is the difference between 2 bridges and 1 bridge?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antonis21* 
I observe that some guys use 2 crossfire bridge and some others use only one.What is the difference between 2 bridges and 1 bridge?

A little birdy told me they had seen benchs with 1 and 2 CF bridges and in the case of the 2x bridges seen a gain of... wait for it... wait for it...

1FPS!!! lol, true or false i dont know.

The only reason i have 2x CF bridges is if i put the second away no doubt if i needed it i would spend hours looking for it. But with it looking out of my PC side window at me i dont need to waste time finding it.


----------



## XRogerX

i would like in this Club plz

its not much but i do what i have to do , i do have Tri-Fire 4890's

i just need to work on it some more like wire Management but enough of Babbling heres the pics



well here are my toy and i think im going to sell them for funds for the 5800's


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienware* 
heres mine....HIS 5870's in crossfire....im awaiting the waterblocks for these puppies









Wow! What dye is that? It really seems effective, looks cool!


----------



## snow cakes

wow all you guys and your fancy cards, it seemed like yesterday I thought I was special having xfired 4890's lol

updated btw


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
wow all you guys and your fancy cards, it seemed like yesterday I thought I was special having xfired 4890's lol

updated btw

Hey thanks for the update SC!!!


----------



## Riou

snow cakes, add me! 5870 Crossfire.


----------



## judgementofgod

Here are my xfire XFX 5770's, reference cooling design.


----------



## snow cakes

updated


----------



## steven937595

sign me up! finally! got my second 5870 today. That makes 2 Diamond Radeon HD 5870's in crossfire
Attachment 141849Attachment 141850


----------



## DanglingPointer

Can any of you Crossfirians help me in this thread...
http://www.overclock.net/ati/670296-...s-card-ga.html


----------



## snow cakes

updated , nice cards steve


----------



## ashtyler

crossfire lover... hehehehhe just an update..


----------



## 00Smurf

Hmm, i seem to have missed this thread. lol

Right now I'm running two ref. Sapphire 5870 in x-fire, switched to these from the vapor-x rev 2 in x-fire as the reference cards run 5C cooler under load in my case.

How is everyone setting up their cards on a 4 rail powersupply? I am moving from the cp-850 to the cp-1000 and want to make sure i'm not loading one rail too much.

Old vapor-x setup

























X-fired WIC performance 1920x1080 all settings maxed









The computer room:


----------



## VigVoodoo




----------



## Roboduck

I just got my XFX 5770s for my new mod. Haven't OC'd yet but plan to soon.

I am a little confused though because on newegg and on XFX website the card has 2 crossfire bridge connections and mine only have 1?


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys i dropped my temps by nearly 10'C by removing my sidepanel


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I like this thread


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roboduck* 
I just got my XFX 5770s for my new mod. Haven't OC'd yet but plan to soon.

I am a little confused though because on newegg and on XFX website the card has 2 crossfire bridge connections and mine only have 1?










XFX has released another model that comes with only 1 crossfire connection per card. Normal ATI cards come with 2 crossfire connections.


----------



## 00Smurf




----------



## Roboduck

Just got done OC'n my XFX 5770s. 1.274v 990/1400

After 1 hour of stability testing

Card 1: 76C max
Card 2: 58C max

I am very happy with the results!

P.S. Can you add me to the crossfire club please?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 


















3x 24's damn!
I had 2x 22's before, I think that was much lol! Please send your monitors to me


----------



## snow cakes

Robo, love your case interior, Ashtyler yours is nothing but beautiful


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roboduck* 
I just got my XFX 5770s for my new mod. Haven't OC'd yet but plan to soon.

I am a little confused though because on newegg and on XFX website the card has 2 crossfire bridge connections and mine only have 1?










So this is all i have to do to crossfire my 2 xfx 5770's? one lil bridge? wow how come i didnt get one in the 2 boxes i bought? maybe xfx jipped me


----------



## Roboduck

Quote:

So this is all i have to do to crossfire my 2 xfx 5770's? one lil bridge? wow how come i didnt get one in the 2 boxes i bought? maybe xfx jipped me
Contact XFX and they will send you a bridge.


----------



## Volvo

Hmm, what if I CrossFired two HD4550's on my R2G mobo...


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i kinda miss my 4890s


----------



## ritchwell

My Asus 5870 xfired.


----------



## heyya

You x-fire kids are lucky! looking good


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
i kinda miss my 4890s

lol, I thought you didnt like them? Since you had so much problems with them!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
i kinda miss my 4890s

you should miss them sir









updated


----------



## foothead

Do x2 cards count?

I have run them in quadfire, but they don't stay that way.

I have 4870 x2, 4850 x2, and as of today I will have 5770+5750 CF.

x2 cards don't look cool like normal multi GPU setups... I will have to put all 4 on the same board and take a picture later.


----------



## AMOCO

Well I was just looking through this thread and realized I haven't put pics of my latest Crossfire build,But I'm already on the list.So, Here are just the new build pics.:























And pictures of my secondary rig are on page 4 of this thread,Was primary at that time.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Sign me up. 2x Sapphire 5850's @ 975/1250each


----------



## Fifth

Add me to the club!!


----------



## go4life

Snow cakes, please add my 2x XFX 5870 here too


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
Do x2 cards count?

I have run them in quadfire, but they don't stay that way.

I have 4870 x2, 4850 x2, and as of today I will have 5770+5750 CF.

x2 cards don't look cool like normal multi GPU setups... I will have to put all 4 on the same board and take a picture later.

take a pic


----------



## Bartmasta

Hey op you added me 3 times









86. Bartmasta---------------2 5770's
87. DevilGear44-------------3x 4890's TriFired
88. Robilar------------------Sapphire HD5850 x2 Crossfire
89. Bartmasta--------------Asus 5770 CF V1 cooler CROSSFIRE x2
90. Aqualoon---------------4870x2 2GB/4870 1GB Tri Fire
91. Bartmasta--------------Asus 5770 V1 Crossfire


----------



## 21276

Crummy blackberry pics, but here are my two PowerColor HD5850's.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

My GPU2 is running at 3D speeds on the desktop. Is this a driver issue? I'm running the 10.2.


----------



## go4life

lol snowcakes, you have added me twice! Just add 2x XFX 5870 to nr 17.

Cheers


----------



## foothead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
take a pic









I will, I just need to get ahold of a flexible PCIe riser.


----------



## Vbp6us

XFX 5770s in Crossfire:


----------



## Arclite

add me please

5850's Xfired


----------



## Arclite




----------



## BlackOmega

You can add me too, 2 XfX 4870 XXX.


----------



## snow cakes

i'll add u guys wen i get home


----------



## Freakn

I'd better get removed please, now running 5770 + 4670

No more crossfire at the moment


----------



## mdbsat

Add me please.
























Using 10.3 Beta.


----------



## Bacheezi

add me up for x2 5870s


----------



## Penryn

2 5850s flashed to 5870 bios. BOOYA.


----------



## Hey Zeus

I hate you all with your monster processor scores.









Trifire baby.. 5830's


----------



## nascasho

Throw me and my baby on that list:

*My 975Mhz Vantage run (ASUS BIOS):*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1750663


----------



## masustic

my new msi hawk 5770's


----------



## soth7676

got a Asus 5850 flashed to a 5870...got another Asus 5850 on the way....


----------



## wermad

my Sapphire 4870 arrives tomorrow,







, will trifire w/ my Sapphire 4870x2 (on ek block, waiting for ek block for the 4870 from EK directly, should be about a few more weeks, sigh). please add me to the club, tnx!

Update: just got my Sapphire 4870, everything still in mockup, no EK yet


----------



## wermad

after a long weekend of fixing several leaks, got my system running and easily got the 4870 to crossfire w/ the 4870x2, have yet to run them under load (crysis







) but all three gpu's idle from 36-34C. had to change my gpu loop set up, initially used stubby fittings to bridge both blocks using tubes (cant use sli/crossfire fittings due to blocks are different) and gpu#1 was about 5-6C hotter than gpu #2 (flowed first thru #2). rearrange to have gpu#1 recv flow first then loops out of #2 down to gpu#3. need to finish last details.


----------



## mdbsat

That is just awesome^^^^^


----------



## firstchoicett

my scores

at stock settings.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

My 5970 will get here this week.







Trifire, here I come!


----------



## dude120

I'd like to join. I have a 4870x2 and a 4890 in tri-fire.
Got my 4870x2 earlier this month, put it in tri-fire with my 4890, and plan to overclock it to 4890 speeds.
Heres a pic inside my case.








The 4890 has the stock cooler (looks awesome IMO), and the 4870x2 has an Accelero Extreme cooler, which cools really well. I am idling at 36c and in game am getting around 48-50c.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mdbsat* 
That is just awesome^^^^^










thanks here is another shot


----------



## d33r

hello...can i join the club i have crossfire x2s woOt









there stacked ontop of eachother not much room they are pretty chubby cards


----------



## Levesque

My ''Borg Cube''.







5970 + 5870, Tri-Crossfire. Because two is not enough!

The 5970 look ''small'' in my Mountain Mods Extended Ascension, lol!

The build is not finished, but it's fully fonctionnal. I'm too busy gaming! Still some wire management to do. And I need to unwrap the top!


----------



## dude120

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Levesque* 
My ''Borg Cube''.







5970 + 5870, Tri-Crossfire. Because two is not enough!

The 5970 look ''small'' in my Mountain Mods Extended Ascension, lol!

The build is not finished, but it's fully fonctionnal. I'm too busy gaming! Still some wire management to do. And I need to unwrap the top!










That build is absolutely amazing. I take it you can max out absolutely everygame with that right?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 
Throw me and my baby on that list:

*My 975Mhz Vantage run (ASUS BIOS):*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1750663










omg dude, absolutely amazing computer...did you do that urself or did you have it custom made?


----------



## Theory

XFX 5770's In CrossFire


----------



## amstech

nice club


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Put me up on the club. I got two Sapphire HD 4850 512mb Crossfired, 700 mhz core/1190 mhz memory overclocks. Stock coolers.

Picture (Warning: High res picture):









For my Rig's pictures check out my website's rig picture directory:
http://www.multimediaservicescenter.com/pictures/


----------



## cgraham23

ooo I wanna join... check mine out:


















check out my build thread for more pics:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...lots-pics.html


----------



## manolith




----------



## go4life

like your techbench, looks cool! Just get that fugly nvidia color of it^^


----------



## FerdinandII

3X - HD 5770



















*Warning, OLD Drivers. Imagine what 10.3 with XFire profiles would do...*


----------



## snow cakes

Updated, finaly







beautiful setups, havn't seen so many nice ones in a while


----------



## Dream Killer

Excuse the bad (temporary) cable management.









2x XFX 5870


----------



## fshizl

LOL... here i come!!!










as my friend said when he saw it..."That is F%^&#$% Huge!"


----------



## snow cakes

fshizl thats not crossfire, thats a dual GPU but crossfire is more than one of the card itself...correct me if im wrong lol?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
fshizl thats not crossfire, thats a dual GPU but crossfire is more than one of the card itself...correct me if im wrong lol?

it's all POV. my 9800GX2 would definately count as SLI, right? It is actually two physical PCB









Anyhow, my HD5770 xfire setup is incomming


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
it's all POV. my 9800GX2 would definately count as SLI, right? It is actually two physical PCB









Anyhow, my HD5770 xfire setup is incomming









yes sir


----------



## Penryn

Technically you do need to enbable CrossfireX to use both GPUs on a 5970 so... "technically" according to ATi it is.


----------



## go4life

yes, but when we think about crossfire we mean 2 or more physical cards!

Anyways, im posting some of my setup in a week or so


----------



## manolith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
like your techbench, looks cool! Just get that fugly nvidia color of it^^


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manolith* 









im sorry babe<3

its really nice, only wrong color.

better now?


----------



## grsmobile

crossfire is a piece of crap, It just lowers my fps and makes game flicker, Ati is crap


----------



## Russtynailz

I would like to Join.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grsmobile* 
crossfire is a piece of crap, It just lowers my fps and makes game flicker, Ati is crap

i would look for some help here (or on the web) my friend, TWO ati 4890 in xfire can handle a ton of games in med to high settings and reso. somethings going on there to make your games behave like that.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
i would look for some help here (or on the web) my friend, TWO ati 4890HD5770 in xfire can handle a ton of any game in med to high settings and resolutions. somethings going on there to make your games behave like that.

Anyhow, my crossfired HD5770 cards... all reference









Sapphire Tech + HIS Digital


















May I please join?


----------



## alanpsk

I installed an Accelero TTPro for one of my 5870 card because it simplys just too hot.
























Please add me !!! Thanks


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nascasho* 
Throw me and my baby on that list:

*My 975Mhz Vantage run (ASUS BIOS):*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1750663










what... WHAT A BEAUTIFUL COMPUTER!! omg I just jizzed like 5 times over.


----------



## ablearcher

Does anybody mantain this club?


----------



## Behemoth777

Sign me up! I got 2 4770's on their way for some crossfire awesomeness!









Will post benchies and pics when I get them.


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Russtynailz* 
I would like to Join.

WB chief... long time no see...


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanpsk* 
I installed an Accelero TTPro for one of my 5870 card because it simplys just too hot.
























Please add me !!! Thanks









How's that x16/x4 working out? I'm thinking about doing this as well but I don't have a long xfire cable like that. I'd hate to have my Trad-GTX2 + VRM-R4 go to waste.


----------



## alanpsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Killer* 
How's that x16/x4 working out? I'm thinking about doing this as well but I don't have a long xfire cable like that. I'd hate to have my Trad-GTX2 + VRM-R4 go to waste.

At first I don't like the idea of moving my card from x16 to x 4







. But after a series of freezes and auto restart during the time I'm owning on Crysis. I checked my card temp with GPU-Z and it shoots up to 80c. So i say screw it and went on to NCIX and get myself an accelero TTPro and move one of my card down to x4 slot ( the TTPro is too big







). Now no more freezes in Crysis now and my card temp stays below 65. Performance-wise, my vantage score does went down around a thosand in GPU score, but after i update my driver to 10.3 my score actually went up and pass my original score.
So if you are having heat issue with the xfire 5870, don't be afraid to move down your card to the x4 slot. You can hardly notice any different.

P.S: yea the bad thing is you do need a longer xfire bridge but hey it was worth it.


----------



## yannickhk

2 x 5850 crossfire, here are some pictures


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanpsk* 
I installed an Accelero TTPro for one of my 5870 card because it simplys just too hot.
























Please add me !!! Thanks









I have a better solution for you. The card at the bottom generates more heat than the one at the top. So exchance the slots, move the 5870 with TT Pro to bottom but do not plug it in 4x slot. Use the 8x one (im guessing you have 8x/8x)


----------



## alanpsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautilus* 
I have a better solution for you. The card at the bottom generates more heat than the one at the top. So exchance the slots, move the 5870 with TT Pro to bottom but do not plug it in 4x slot. Use the 8x one (im guessing you have 8x/8x)










First of all Nautilus, Nice diagram you had there







i really appreciated it







.

ok so back to the topic, actually i forgot to mention at first, before i bought the TTpro, i tried testing the temp of both cards and found out it's actually the "top" card generate more heat because the engineer of asus (i'm using P6T non deluxe) decide to put the x16 so close together that the bottom card blocks the air flow for the top card. Thats why my "top" card 's temp constantly at 75c or above. So i tried swapping both card to prove the point and it does.









So that's why i gave up at last and move the card down and decided to add the TTPRO to the top card and now there's no more freezes and restart itself.









*edit* oh btw, +rep 4 you


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alanpsk* 
First of all Nautilus, Nice diagram you had there







i really appreciated it







.

ok so back to the topic, actually i forgot to mention at first, before i bought the TTpro, i tried testing the temp of both cards and found out it's actually the "top" card generate more heat because the engineer of asus (i'm using P6T non deluxe) decide to put the x16 so close together that the bottom card blocks the air flow for the top card. Thats why my "top" card 's temp constantly at 75c or above. So i tried swapping both card to prove the point and it does.









So that's why i gave up at last and move the card down and decided to add the TTPRO to the top card and now there's no more freezes and restart itself.









*edit* oh btw, +rep 4 you









Hey thanks. Umm intresting indeed. I'm coming from 4850CF and my bottom card was always hotter, way hotter. Well maybe the reason was my chasis' being too small and having not enough airflow.

I wouldn't stand running my gpu @ 4x bus because i'm a perfectionist psycho. Everything must be at its full potential. But that's me of course. I'm glad you sorted out your stability problems.

-Naut


----------



## Alex132

I am using 2 CrossfireX cable thingies... is this bad/unnecessary/the reason for all my Crossfire woes?

Anyway, add me in (yay for budget iPhone camera...)

2x 5870's (One Force3D other Asus)









Oh yeah, I had it neat then I kinda... yeah....


----------



## Juggalo23451

Can you add me pls
5970 and 5870 crossfired


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
I am using 2 CrossfireX cable thingies... is this bad/unnecessary/the reason for all my Crossfire woes?

Doesn't matter either way, it doesn't hurt anything. I've had mine with 2 for a year now and never had a problem. If I remember right, in 3DMark06 I actually gained like 100'sh points with 2 strips, but like said, doesn't really matter.









Nice setups all, glad this is still going.


----------



## Moltar

Sign me up! I gots 3x Sapphire Vapor-X in Tri-Fire!


----------



## Dream Desire

I don't have a camera but I have a pic proving they are there and working


----------



## BeepBeep

Just picked up a new 5870, can you add me please







(unfortunately don't have a cam)

Absolutely loving the performance over a single 5870, especially on my 8x 8x cfx board.


----------



## Aqualoon

Are two 4870x2 considered Crossfire or Quadfire?


----------



## Nightz2k

Dual GPU's crossfired I believe would be Quadfire, yes. It's basically 4 GPU''s yet, just sandwiched.


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah 4 GPUs but 2 physical cards...wasn't sure how to phrase it correctly in my sig


----------



## DevilGear44

I love(d) my 3 4890s. I'll miss them.


----------



## hellspawnpr

Heres my Xfire set up


----------



## Darkwhisper




----------



## navit

Quick question, will a ultra x4 750 psu handle a crossfire setup with 2 gigabyte 5870 SOC's?
When mixxed with a crosshair IV modo ,4 case fans h50 cooler, and 8 gigs of ddr3
Thanks for replies


----------



## 495

Yes, you will be fine!


----------



## Alatar

Yes I know it's a stock cooler... I'll get megalahems in a month or so...










Xfired 5870's


----------



## 495

very tidy...







you should turn the hdd the other way, with the cable on the other side... and mount one or two fans inside the case, summer is comming ...


----------



## chozandrias76

I didn't know there was an Xfire thread. I will have to post my pictures as soon as I get my 5970s xfired tomorrow.


----------



## dracotonisamond

Sign me up!








_Before i stuck my finger in the rear fan and blew it up :/_


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *navit* 
Quick question, will a ultra x4 750 psu handle a crossfire setup with 2 gigabyte 5870 SOC's?
When mixxed with a crosshair IV modo ,4 case fans h50 cooler, and 8 gigs of ddr3
Thanks for replies









Should be ok with your rig!
I run everything in my sig, 6x 120mm fans, 1x 250mm, my swiftec pump, 3 cathodes on a Corsair HX850w!
So with your rif you should be ok with the 750w


----------



## Imrac

Not sure if I posted in this thread yet, 2 5850s


----------



## n8t1308

Whats the deal with the crossfire bridges? i see some people using one bridge on two cards and others using two on two cards? Is it for higher resolutions or something?

Edit: Just ordered a second 4870 1GB from an OCN member so crossfire here I come


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n8t1308* 
Whats the deal with the crossfire bridges? i see some people using one bridge on two cards and others using two on two cards? Is it for higher resolutions or something?

Edit: Just ordered a second 4870 1GB from an OCN member so crossfire here I come









you should only have to use 1, but in some cases 2 will help.

i found that i was getting a tiny bit of screen flicker in some games, and while it was rare, a 2nd bridge cured the problem. ironically, the 2nd bridge caused the flicker to only occur in loading menus now... fair enough trade if you ask me.


----------



## o Baby Zeus

Count me well and truly in


----------



## ranger052

ANOTHER MEMBER







5970+5870


----------



## evensen007

I'm in!

5870 msi lightning liquid cooled. 43/46c max temps in furmark extreme burn @ 1hour.


----------



## Deathschyte

add me up...

appearently do all my builds with Ati Card...









here's my main intel based rig...
it got Sapphire 5870 Vapor X - 2 way Crossfire...


























and i do very happy...


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evensen007* 
I'm in!

5870 msi lightning liquid cooled. 43/46c max temps in furmark extreme burn @ 1hour.

Sick setup! What kind of clocks are you running on your Lightnings?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Sick setup! What kind of clocks are you running on your Lightnings?

Thanks Kouki. I'm stable at 1050/1250 on the pair. That's where I max out temps in Furmark @ 43/46. You would think I could go higher, but I am hitting a wall on one of the cards that make it unstable past that.


----------



## go4life

any of you guys got problem overclocking 5870s?
Tried 2x XFX 5870, and the 2x powercolor pcs+ now.

NONE of them would overclock...
on my pcs+'s I have tried different bios's, change the standard bios... NO LUCK!
Can't oc to 900mhz without crash after a while...


----------



## XxDannyxX

why are alot of you using two crossfire bridges, im using my 5850 cf with one bridge O_O is there more performance with two?


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxDannyxX* 
why are alot of you using two crossfire bridges, im using my 5850 cf with one bridge O_O is there more performance with two?

No difference if much at all. _(In my experience)_ I've tested it on my setup with 1 and 2 bridges. I think it was like 20-25 points more in 3DMark06 using 2. So basically, nothing that'll show any significant improvement.

Meaning, if you just have one, you're fine.


----------



## ZoRzEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathschyte* 
add me up...

appearently do all my builds with Ati Card...









here's my main intel based rig...
it got Sapphire 5870 Vapor X - 2 way Crossfire...









and i do very happy...









Nice. Have the same 2 cards.



















Note the crossfire bridge hadn't been applied at that point.

Add me to the list


----------



## Man O' War

I have 2 5850's in CFX! :-D

I mean...5907.







Counts right?


----------



## Hy3RiD

5970*
And no, it doesn't really


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
any of you guys got problem overclocking 5870s?
Tried 2x XFX 5870, and the 2x powercolor pcs+ now.

NONE of them would overclock...
on my pcs+'s I have tried different bios's, change the standard bios... NO LUCK!
Can't oc to 900mhz without crash after a while...

bump


----------



## Asmola

As you can clearly see, Asus & Sapphire 5870 crossfire!


----------



## kevmc175

I have two 5870s in CrossFire.

Does anyone have the issue of games randomly not recognizing the 2nd card?

This has happened to me twice now. Reinstalling drivers has fixed it both times, but it is kind of a pain in the neck.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

ahh I've been running 2 XFX Juniper 5770s for quite some time, let me in let me in!


----------



## dennis_g

here is my old setup








waiting for 2x 5770


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevmc175*


I have two 5870s in CrossFire.

Does anyone have the issue of games randomly not recognizing the 2nd card?

This has happened to me twice now. Reinstalling drivers has fixed it both times, but it is kind of a pain in the neck.


not sure, but see if this thread helps.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/667144-...highlight=ulps


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD*


5970*
And no, it doesn't really










Bet me it doesn't. A 5970 IS two GPU's in CrossFire.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
Bet me it doesn't. A 5970 IS two GPU's in CrossFire.

You are correct, but when we think crossfire, we usually think about 2 or more physical cards.


----------



## XxG3nexX

2x Ref Asus 5870s for me


----------



## Kevlo

2x Second Generaton XFX 1GB 4850s @ 680 & 1110
no pics though i havent had the time to take any


----------



## X3NIA

2x Ref 5870s soon to be under water (Depending on what we hear about 6xxx in the coming months)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Has anyone encounter any problem with new Catalys Diver 10.6. I can't overclocked my Cards anymore with MSI Afterburner 1.6. As soon as I modify Fan speed or anything else, I get BSODs. I need help. I reinstall windows without any success, I've been working on that problems for at least a week.

*Please Help*


----------



## off1ine

Sign me up!








Attachment 161480

Attachment 161481

Attachment 161482

Attachment 161483

Attachment 161484

(Working on funds for 2 more [eyefinity] monitors!)


----------



## xP_0nex

Add me to the club.


----------



## ytsejam

Add me.

2x MSI Hawk R5770


----------



## Saleh8

Add me to the list please







I have 2X Sapphire HD 5770.
I will try to add the pic soon.


----------



## MacG32

I'd like to join!









XFX HD 5970 Black Editions x2 XFired


----------



## Cee

Hi,
Add me too








Newly registered here. See attachments.


----------



## vrm4

set up my first crossfire rig w/ 2x 4890. Will post pics when I get new batteries for my camera.


----------



## mastical




----------



## Trubester88

Shoot I would send my system pictures if I wasn't in Afghanistan but I guarantee I'll post them as soon as I get back. I am STOKED!!


----------



## off1ine

Damn sexy setup you have there, MacG32!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


Damn sexy setup you have there, MacG32!


Thank you!


----------



## dualbios

I hate to ask but seems like the best place for it i have 2 MSI 4890 cyclone video cards im chasing water blocks to fit. is the card based on the reference design? from me pulling the card apart and looking at pics on the net it appears to be in areas were it counts i was looking at this cooler


----------



## Enfluenza

i'll join soon, i will CF my 4890!

soon...


----------



## BradleyW

Count me in.


----------



## arbalest

Ooooooh, I wanna be in... Crossfire... but soon to be TriFire Dark Knight 4870 1GB's.


----------



## go4life

Nice pictures everyone








keep it up!


----------



## dracotonisamond

oh jeez. i need an update in this club lol.
5970 Quadfire+GTX 465 PhysX












































it only took 2 months to replace nearly everything


----------



## go4life

Nice setup you got there







Now you only need some proper watercooling!^^

Anyways, care to run 3dmark06? Really want to see what you get there


----------



## Obakemono

5770s (soon to be tri-fire)









5750s


----------



## KaRLiToS

2x HD 5850 Crossfire water cooled


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Sapphire 5830 + EAH5850


----------



## KaRLiToS

I heard it was useless to put both Crossfire Bridge


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS* 
I heard it was useless to put both Crossfire Bridge

Doesn't help or hurt performance. Some people just use two, it really comes down to personal preference .


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX* 
Doesn't help or hurt performance. Some people just use two, it really comes down to personal preference .

I Use Both To make sure i dont lost them


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thatguystolemynick* 
I Use Both To make sure i dont lost them

Thats a good reason to


----------



## Balthazor

Joining the club; here is a pic of my dual 5970s, liquid cooled.


----------



## LetJimiTakeOver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
it only took 2 months to replace nearly everything









Dammnnnn. Nice rig.

Now buy a bigger monitor!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Balthazor* 
Joining the club; here is a pic of my dual 5970s, liquid cooled.

Very nice!

Off topic: How is that network card of yours? Any difference in ping and such from stock ethernet on the motherboard?


----------



## nagle3092

In please! Ill post a pic later.


----------



## Balthazor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Very nice!

Off topic: How is that network card of yours? Any difference in ping and such from stock ethernet on the motherboard?

I just posted a user review in the Network section, so I don't crowd this thread with it.


----------



## TotoyRox

can my cougar 550w run 5770 crossfire? I have e7400 @ 4ghz, 1 hdd and like 6 120mm fans on my system.. thanks.


----------



## Lune

Add me :> 2x 5970 @ 1000/1300 will post pics later not home atm (there are some on other threads ;x)


----------



## Coolman4now

- May I join you ??









2* Sapphire HD5850


----------



## Coolman4now

- Whoa, The OP hasn't updated the first post since March!!


----------



## antuk15

Add me









2x PowerCooler 5770's in 2-Way CrossFire


----------



## PopcornMachine

So many clubs here.









Can I join with my measly 4830s?


----------



## Coolman4now

Hi PopcornMachine









Welcome to this club also.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 
Hi PopcornMachine









Welcome to this club also.









Thanks.


----------



## bige83

hey sign me up i have Diamond and a HIS 4890 crossfired.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Hi guys, can I join the club? HIS iCooler V HD5850's


----------



## 00Smurf

Updating my entry.


----------



## cq842000

2x HD 5970 (Liquid cooled)(QuadFireX).


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cq842000* 
2x HD 5970 (Liquid cooled)(QuadFireX).
[/IMG]

That's some power you've got there. And cooling is very cool. Very nice.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine* 
That's some power you've got there. And cooling is very cool. Very nice.

Thank you man, much appreciated. I need to clean up the wiring a little, and switch a few more fittings over to compression. Does the GPU loop look correct? Someone in another community seems to think that it's set up incorrectly.


----------



## PopcornMachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cq842000*


Thank you man, much appreciated. I need to clean up the wiring a little, and switch a few more fittings over to compression. Does the GPU loop look correct? Someone in another community seems to think that it's set up incorrectly.


I'm not very up on water cooling unfortunately. Wrong person to ask. Hope to get more into water cooling in the future.

All I know is it looks good. Real question is, does it work? Are your temps good on the CPU and cards?


----------



## masonkian

2xhd4890 in xfire watercooled


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PopcornMachine*


I'm not very up on water cooling unfortunately. Wrong person to ask. Hope to get more into water cooling in the future.

All I know is it looks good. Real question is, does it work? Are your temps good on the CPU and cards?


Oh temps are fine, and according to my experience, it's correct, perhaps needs a bigger rad....but otherwise it's good. I just like to be considerate and objective, when it comes to the opinions of others. That person hasnt replied how it's set up wrong yet, but I am waiting.


----------



## Neokolzia

Got my new CF set up running.

I call my rig a brick now, once I get another card inbetween those 5870s... I can't even see the board anymore lol...


----------



## OverSightX

5870 CF here!


----------



## mikkolangot

Add me 2 XFX 5870 ^_^


----------



## simplec6

I have two 5850's crossfired working well. I am now moving up to three screens and I would like to run eyefinity.

Do i need to have all three connections on the top card or can i have connections on both cards?


----------



## PopcornMachine

My understanding is that the only connections come from the primary card.


----------



## XenoIRC

4850 1GB CF


----------



## Xyro TR1

Just got my second 5870. Why hello, Crossfire! :3


----------



## Manixaist

Got my second card today. 2 5870s


----------



## We Gone




----------



## urbanshaft

can anybody do a crysis 1920 x 1080 very high no aa test with 5870s for me?
waiting on my new cpu to lose the bottleneck im gettin with my 5870s
just wondering what fps i might be getting


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urbanshaft* 
can anybody do a crysis 1920 x 1080 very high no aa test with 5870s for me?
waiting on my new cpu to lose the bottleneck im gettin with my 5870s
just wondering what fps i might be getting

My friend with 5870s 1920x1200 4xAA gets ~40FPS.

Me? Well I tried with 8xAA at 5040x1050 earlier... 18FPS LOL. Need 5970s... >.>


----------



## Asmola

Quote:

27. Asmola-------------------Sapphire Radeon HD4830 CF
These days i have 2 5870's CF, see my avatar pic.


----------



## Kingkau

so how are the new drivers? im still on 10.4


----------



## falfuris

5760x1080 display with 2x 5750 ( 820/1200)
will update picture if i find cable for my camera


----------



## Darkcyde

HD5870 x2


----------



## S.O.S

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 
- May I join you ??









2* Sapphire HD5850










Coolman nice rig But
Where is The 24pin Cable


----------



## Allenssmart

5870 2 WAY CF downclocked to 5850 speeds:


----------



## XAslanX

Hello there


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAslanX* 
Hello there

4850's with colormatched fans gets two thumbs up from me! I actually miss my CF 4850s...


----------



## WhiteDog

My recent build. Thx for watching.

Dual 5870 ASUS-V2


----------



## falfuris

here is my key to the club i believe !
i have 2x Sapphire ATI Radeon 5750 1go in my rig ( 820/1200)


----------



## arioscrimson

I'm in right?
XFX 4870x2 + XFX 4870 1GB


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## terence52

add me
2x 4770 in crossfire


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 










Looks good Reaper, but you should have went with a Rampage II/III extreme instead, for a better color pattern! (it will blend in perfectly with the rest of your rig







)


----------



## _REAPER_

Gigabyte makes a really good board for overclocking... I hit 4.8ghz stable with my cpu on water. I was thinking about the Rampage boards but honestly I went with what i felt was the better performance.. I will get the new black and blue mobos from GA once they come out next year.


----------



## _REAPER_

Only thing I would suggest is a little cable management.. nice setup though

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
add me
2x 4770 in crossfire


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
Gigabyte makes a really good board for overclocking... I hit 4.8ghz stable with my cpu on water. I was thinking about the Rampage boards but honestly I went with what i felt was the better performance.. I will get the new black and blue mobos from GA once they come out next year.

The Rampage can do that too! But the UD7 is no doubt a good board


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhiteDog* 
My recent build. Thx for watching.

Dual 5870 ASUS-V2










^^^ This is why I went with the Rampage Formula III. Those cards are way too close together.


----------



## _REAPER_

Update removed one 5970 changed it to a 5870 and sleeved the cables..


----------



## go4life

Looks great Reaper








You work at a computer shop or something? Looks like its for demonstration ^^


----------



## _REAPER_

That is at a rig show here in the philippines.. I took first place. I took a long time to think about this setup and I am waiting to see what my next upgrade will be.. maybe the new ga mobos next year the black and blue.. then I will get new gpus


----------



## ronnin426850

HD3450 + HD4200, but got no pics yet


----------



## go4life

^ How did you do that? I didn't think it worked crossing series? At least not from what I have heard!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
^ How did you do that? I didn't think it worked crossing series? At least not from what I have heard!

The HD4200 is integrated in AMD785G and CrossFires only with HD3450 or HD3470. I was lucky to have one 3450 in the wardrobe







No kidding


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ronnin426850* 
The HD4200 is integrated in AMD785G and CrossFires only with HD3450 or HD3470. I was lucky to have one 3450 in the wardrobe







No kidding

I see, how is the performance?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I see, how is the performance?









http://www.overclock.net/ati/853263-...rformance.html


----------



## bajer29

What's up with all of the rigs with 2 crossfire bridges? Does this make any difference?


----------



## bajer29

Add meh!!


----------



## bajer29

I have been having overheating issues with my set-up what do your fan profiles look like?










This is mine. Does this look good?

Sorry for the triple post


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bajer29* 
What's up with all of the rigs with 2 crossfire bridges? Does this make any difference?

From everything I've read, having 2 CrossFireX bridges increases performance marginally in some instances vs. 1 bridge.

Unless 2 bridges is causing problems, it seems 2 bridges is fractionally better than one.


----------



## Platinum8317

Add me also...

Referance 5770's


----------



## Adhmuz

For the guy who asked about fan profile, and I think I'm good to join.


----------



## CANADAS ARMY

Running a Sapphire 5970 OC Edition and HIS 5850


----------



## MatheusMoraes

Tomorrow I'll post the photos on my Crossfire!


----------



## the.hollow

2 XFX 6850's for me.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Crossfire 5850s









Over clocked because two at stock speeds wasn't enough


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatheusMoraes;11913965*
> Tomorrow I'll post the photos on my Crossfire!


Tomorrow Fail.


----------



## Seanay00

Im currently running 2 Powercolor 6870's in xfire was thinking of a 3rd but not sure if it can b done??? neways here's a pic of my PC. And second computer eva built, last 1 was 12years ago and was very basic.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00;12076082*
> Im currently running 2 Powercolor 6870's in xfire was thinking of a 3rd but not sure if it can b done??? neways here's a pic of my PC. And second computer eva built, last 1 was 12years ago and was very basic.


It's very possible to trifire 6870s but I hear it's not worth the 3-4% increase in performance. Save your money and buy another monitor


----------



## Seanay00

oh is that it??? I mite just xfire 2 6970's in 6 months time. or wait for the 6990's. Thanks for the heads b4 i did it thou bajer.


----------



## bajer29

NP, man. Just do a little more research before you take my word. I shared this because 3-4% would be the increase if I trifired my 5870s. I have literally no experience with the newest gen AMD cards.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Members-Old List Prev to 3/3/10
> 1.snow cakes
> 
> Xfired XFX HD4890's 1Gb
> 2. BioHzrd
> 
> Xfired Sapphire HD4850's 512Mb
> 3. Amoco
> 
> Xfired Sapphire HD3850's 512Mb---2 Sapphire HD 5770's
> 4. Nightz2k
> 
> CrossfireX HIS HD4870 1GB
> 5. rico2001
> 
> (4850 + 4870)
> 
> (4850 X2)----(4850 X3)----(4850 X2 + 4870)----(4870 X3)--(4850 X4)--(4870 X2 + 4850 X2)
> 6. skorched
> 
> Xfired 4850's
> 7. Touge180SX
> 
> 2x Sapphire 4870x2 Quad-Fire with Koolance Waterblocks
> 8. octopus13
> 
> Quadfire 4870x2
> 9. Itulod
> 
> Diamond Radeon HD 4890 xoc tri-fire
> 10. Duece22
> 
> 2 4870x2s
> 11. crazcookye
> 
> 4870x2 plus 4870 1gb
> 12. PKV
> 
> XFX 4770 Xfired
> 13. Fletcher Carnaby
> 
> HIS 1GB 4850s
> 14. b.walker36
> 
> 2x 4870 512mb
> 15. videoman5
> 
> 2 4830s in CF
> 16. Beat
> 
> 2 4870's 1Gb in XFi
> 17. go4life
> 
> 3 4890's 1gb in Tri-Fire
> 18. pewpewlazer
> 
> Visiontek 4850 Xfired
> 19. By-Tor
> 
> 2-1950 pro's---2-3870's---3-3870's---2-3870x2's---2-4870's---1-4870x2 & 1-4870
> 20. WingedCow
> 
> Xfire XFX 5870s
> 21. G|F.E.A.D|Killa
> 
> TRI fire XFX XXX edition HD4890s
> 22. Smash Mouth01
> 
> 2x 4850's xfired
> 23. Beelzeboss
> 
> -2x radeon 4890's xfired
> 24. AshTyler
> 
> 2x - Crossfire ATI HD 4770
> 25. SgtHop
> 
> XFX HD4890 XXX+Gigabyte HD4890
> 26. D3v0
> 
> Visiontek HD3870 512MB GDDR4 850core/1251mem Xfire
> 27. Asmola
> 
> Sapphire Radeon HD4830 CF
> 28. theo.gr
> 
> 4850 [email protected] X 803/1000-821/1200
> 29. fox
> 
> Dual Radeon HD 4850s Xfired
> 30. M4DM4N
> 
> 2 diamond 4890's in CF
> 31. Robilar
> 
> 2 x MSI HD4890-OC Crossfire
> 32. OCnewb
> 
> 2x 4890 C-Fire
> 33. Metrofx
> 
> 2x Sapphire 5870 CrossfireX
> 35. Wishmaker
> 
> CF XFX HD4890 XXX @ 1GHz/4GHz
> 36. Beelzeboss
> 
> 2x Sapphire HD4890 xfired
> 37. XxG3nexX
> 
> Asus 4870x2 + Asus 4870 Dk
> 38. smash mouth01
> 
> 2x ASUS EAH 4850 512Mb
> 39. coelacanth
> 
> 2 x HD 4870 1GB in CrossFireX
> 40. mlcollins33
> 
> xfx 4870 1gb crossfire
> 41. darksylum
> 
> 2x Sapphire Vapor-X 4870
> 42. jason1980
> 
> ATI R4890 X-fire OC edition
> 43. quaddragon
> 
> 4870X2 x 2 4CF
> 44. lockhead
> 
> 2x Diamond 4890 XOC CF
> 45. BLADEY
> 
> XFX HD 4870 512MB Crossfire
> 46. Nautilus
> 
> (2) HD4850s 512MB in CF (725-2300/725-2300)
> 47. Sickened1
> 
> Sapphire HD 5850 Crossfire
> 48. phurtive
> 
> 2x Gigabyte HD 4850s 1GB in CrossFireX
> 49. valkyriesII
> 
> 2x 5850s
> 50. SonDa5
> 
> HD 4770s xfired
> 51. souljar
> 
> x3 XFX 4870 1GIG Tri fire
> 52. VCheeZ
> 
> 2x HIS 5770 1gb 950/1400 Crossfired
> 53. That guy3
> 
> 2x 5770s
> 54. MalXenos
> 
> 2 MSI 4870 1GB
> 55. Stax
> 
> 2x Sapphire 5770's
> 56. Lucky-Luk
> 
> 2x4890 - Powercolor
> 57. MrMason
> 
> HIS 4890 tri-fire
> 58. ericld
> 
> xfired 1 gig Saphire 4870's
> 59. Zealotki11er
> 
> 4870 xfired
> 60. almighty15
> 
> 4890 + Power Cooler 4870
> 61. Freakn
> 
> Asus 4670 xfired
> 62. Imglidinhere
> 
> CrossfireX - XFX 4770
> 63. Mariusz803
> 
> 4890 XFX xfired
> 64. Jeffro422
> 
> 2x HD5770's
> 65. kow cilla
> 
> 2x Diamond Radeon 4890
> 66. BCC
> 
> 2 VAPOR-X HD 4890
> 67. Nelson2011
> 
> 2x 4870's Xfired
> 68. ShtSh00ttr
> 
> 2 x HD5970 CrossFireX QuadFire
> 69. coelacanth
> 
> 2 x HD 4870 1GB in CrossFireX
> 70. DarkMasterMX
> 
> 4x4850s / 2x 4870x2 / Now 2x 5870's
> 71. xquisit
> 
> 2xXFX HD5770
> 72. DevilGear44
> 
> 3x Radeon HD 4890's
> 73. fireisdangerous84
> 
> 2x 5770's xfired
> 74. alecmm61
> 
> 2x 1gb 4850's xfired
> 75. Karlz3r
> 
> 2x 5770's sapphire v2
> 76. M3T4LM4N222
> 
> 2x XFX 5770's
> 77. Cixteen
> 
> HD3450 w/ HD3200 onboard Hybrid Xfire
> 76. Toque
> 
> Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X
> 75. xquisit
> 
> xfired 5770's
> 76. metalrulz
> 
> 2 XFX Radeon HD 5770's
> 77. Imglidinhere
> 
> 3x 4770's
> 78. jacedaface
> 
> 2x Sapphire HD5770 V2 Coolers
> 79. Slinkery123
> 
> 2x ATI HD4870's in CF
> 80. S2kphile
> 
> Asus HD5850 at 950/1200 xfired
> 81. Lord Xeb
> 
> 2x 5770's
> 82. KoukiFC3S
> 
> 5870 xfired
> 83. PathOfTHeRighteousMan
> 
> Sapphire HD4670's
> 84. yang88she
> 
> 3xSapphire 4890 Toxic
> 85. JorgyBaby
> 
> 2x 4890's
> 86. Bartmasta
> 
> 2 5770's
> 87. DevilGear44
> 
> 3x 4890's TriFired
> 88. Robilar
> 
> Sapphire HD5850 x2 Crossfire
> 89. Bartmasta
> 
> Asus 5770 CF V1 cooler CROSSFIRE x2
> 90. Aqualoon
> 
> 4870x2 2GB/4870 1GB Tri Fire
> 91. Bartmasta
> 
> Asus 5770 V1 Crossfire
> 92. XRogerX
> 
> Tri-Fire 4890's
> 93. mrod
> 
> Sapphire 4870 1GB xfired
> 94. ashtyler
> 
> Sapphire HD 5870 Xfired
> 95. Canis-X
> 
> ATI Asus 5970 Quadfire
> 96. gabedad
> 
> Sapphire Vapor-x 5770 x2 xfired
> 97. YerMother
> 
> XFX HD4890 in X-FIRE 960/1075
> 98. bengore
> 
> XFX HD 5770
> 99. alienware
> 
> HIS 5870's xfired
> 100. Riou
> 
> HD 5870 Crossfire
> 101. judgementofgod
> 
> 2x XFX 5770 xfire 960/1445
> 102. steven937595
> 
> Diamond Radeon HD 5870 xfired
> 103. Roboduck
> 
> 2x XFX Radeon HD 5770
> 104. 00Smurf
> 
> 2 x Sapphire 5870 x-fired
> 105. VigVoodoo
> 
> CrossFireX XFX Radeon HD 4870 750M 1GB
> 106. ritchwell
> 
> ASUS 5870 Xfire 2Gig
> 107. go4life
> 
> 2x XFX 5870
> 108. Fifth
> 
> 1 XFX 5770 + 1 MSI 5770 Hawk Xfired
> 109. rocklobsta1109
> 
> 2x Sapphire 5850's CrossfireX
> 110. AMOCO
> 
> 2x Sapphire HD 5770(1GB.)
> 111. Flatliner
> 
> 2x PowerColor HD5850's
> 112. Vbp6us
> 
> (2) XFX ATI 5770s in Crossfire
> 113. Arclite
> 
> Sapphire 5850s Xfire w/ ASUS 5870 bios
> 114. BlackOmega
> 
> 2 x Evga 9600 GSO 768MB
> 115. mdbsat
> 
> xfx 5850 Crossfire
> 116. Bacheezi
> 
> Powercolor 5870 Xfire
> 117. Penryn
> 
> [2] Diamond Radeon 5850 1GB CrossfireX 5870 Bios
> 118. Hey Zeus
> 
> XFX HD 5770 x3
> 119. nascasho
> 
> XFX ATI Radeon HD 5870's CFX
> 120. masustic
> 
> msi hawk 5770's crossfire 1020/1330
> 121. soth7676
> 
> xfired Asus 5850's
> 123. firstchoicett
> 
> Asus 5870 xfired
> 124. KoukiFC3S
> 
> 5970 + 5870 trifired
> 125. dude120
> 
> BioStar 4890 1 GB + HIS 4870x2
> 126. d33r
> 
> 2x Sapphire HD 4870x2's
> 127. Levesque
> 
> Asus 5970 + 5870 watercooled
> 128. Theory
> 
> Radeon XFX 5770's xfired
> 129. AsAnAtheist
> 
> Sapphire HD 4850 512mb Xfired
> 130. cgraham23
> 
> Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 CF x2
> 131. manolith
> 
> Xfire XFX 5870 1000core
> 132. FerdinandII
> 
> 3x HD 5770's
> 133. Dream Killer
> 
> XFX 5870 (Crossfired)


----original post----

That's a nice banner guys. Add me please, thx.

My 6950 with ek block.


----------



## JoePhoto

I'll join!

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2870811


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Here my set up two 4870


----------



## Viridian1

add me!! crossfire 6850s.


----------



## Lifeshield

Dual XFX HD5770 owner here.


----------



## Ubeermench

Add me


----------



## PhRe4k

Should I get a 2nd 5850? They are dirt cheap nowadays


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Add me to the list! (6870x2)
View attachment 195679

Single OC > crossfire stock > Crossfire OC
View attachment 195680

*OC: 1000/1200 both*


----------



## sgilmore62

Heres my 5970 crossfired with 5870..


----------



## phreakboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoePhoto*


I'll join!



Now that's a lovely rig you have Joe, read your little article about photography, very good one, everybody should read it!


----------



## Blindsay

still putting the final pieces together but they are there

2x 6970 powercolor lcs


----------



## phreakboy

May I join the club? 2x sapphire 6850 in xfire

No cable management yet (looks like a bowl of crappy spaghetti







), but hopefully will sort it out in the near future.


----------



## wooly

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Draygonn

Here is a HAF 912 budget build for my nephew based around an e8400 I had laying around. I grabbed a single slot XFX 5770 from my HTPC and XFired it for more performance.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Where would be the correct place to ask questions about my 5770 crossfire set up?


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

are these too close these cards.. and may i join the club?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*


are these too close these cards.. and may i join the club?











thats how close mine were, the top one will run hotter but it will be ok


----------



## FLCLimax

my previous computer










my current computer


----------



## bajer29

Please remove me from the list. My mobo can only handle one 5870 at a time. Both run fine alone but not when crossfired. Very unstable - get full system lock-up/ crashes


----------



## wooly

I've been using both peg links since I built my system October 09 .. what's the difference? I've seen them with both and with just one on review sites etc.
I've heard different things, some people getting flashing textures with 2 but the only game I ever had that in was BFBC2 when it first came out and that was fixed with next driver release.

(I connect mine Via HDMI to LG Flatron W2261VP 1920x1080 btw)


----------



## L337Something

Hvent taken a picture of the inside yet but here is proof of my crossfire









add me


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

ok whos got the 6990 in crossfire yet??? omg its a dream set up,,, i must see it


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF;12676437*
> ok whos got the 6990 in crossfire yet??? omg its a dream set up,,, i must see it


6990 is crossfire


----------



## calebkan

add me

6870 crossfire..


----------



## Ren-dog

Ordered my second 5850 last night.<br><br>
Currently have XFX BE, ordered a Sapphire 5850.<br><br>
Will gets pics as soon as it arrives <img alt="biggrin.gif" class="bbcode_smiley" src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif"><br><br>
Please add me to club!


----------



## Freakn

Looks like I'm a bit outdates on here, #64 4670 xfire.

Had 5770 xfire since then but am now running single 6870 but soon to be 6870 xfire


----------



## xioros

I'm in


----------



## magicase

Add me in. 6950CF


----------



## langer1972

Here is my system and my 2 5830's.
View attachment 200671


----------



## kcuestag

May I join?

HD6970 CrossFire


----------



## Penryn

I needto update mine, on 6950s now.

Sent from my HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Levesque

Updating mine also. Now 6990+6970 Tri-Fire instead of 5970+5870 in my main rig. Those one are now in my kids rig.


----------



## tsm106

The owner of this club is still MIA?


----------



## Ren-dog

Card finally turned up.


----------



## jacedaface

Hi all long time no post!
Its been such a long time since i sat and had a good look inside my PC... But just added a 2TB Samsung F4 into the mix. After which i thought id try out the crysis 2 demo. When booted into windows i thought i better turn my GPU fan speeds up. I then noticed that my 2nd 5770CF is not even running (note im not doin anything graphic intensive allthough i did try a blu-ray). When i start GPU-Z the second kicks in. Close GPU-Z the second go's back offline. Is this normal? Will my second card kick in as soon as i start playin games?

DONT worry im just bin paranoid. Been using it as a media center and not gaming for FAR FAR TOO LONG!!!


----------



## BradleyW

ADD ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcuestag

Whoah, you've got quite a lot of space room between both cards!


----------



## wooly

gigabyte boards do, as does mine


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

Quick question guys, I will be crossfiring a xfx 5870 1GB & Sapphire 5870 2GB, would a 800watt PS be enough?(i dont have the 850 one thats on my sig anymore)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4;12907877*
> Quick question guys, I will be crossfiring a xfx 5870 1GB & Sapphire 5870 2GB, would a 850watt PS be enough?


More than enough, even a quality 650W would be more than enough as well.

I had x2 HD5870's in the past with a Corsair TX650, both heavily OC'ed, as well as a X6 1055T @ 4.2Ghz 1.5v heavily OC'ed too









Don't worry, you've got PLENTY of room, even for a 3rd 5870


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12907923*
> More than enough, even a quality 650W would be more than enough as well.
> 
> I had x2 HD5870's in the past with a Corsair TX650, both heavily OC'ed, as well as a X6 1055T @ 4.2Ghz 1.5v heavily OC'ed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you've got PLENTY of room, even for a 3rd 5870


Thank God! I was ****ting bricks already thinking i had to get a 1200+ one

+rep for you!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4;12907985*
> Thank God! I was ****ting bricks already thinking i had to get a 1200+ one
> 
> +rep for you!


No problem, you'd be good even by adding a 3rd 5870









But you may not see the full potential of x2 HD5870's on your current platform.

I'm glad I could help


----------



## FLCLimax

got rid of my crossfire setup in favor of a 6950. remove me from the club.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Add me








Sapphire 5870 + Asus5970


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12908007*
> No problem, you'd be good even by adding a 3rd 5870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you may not see the full potential of x2 HD5870's on your current platform.
> 
> I'm glad I could help


changed my sig rig to what im currently at.

Maybe i should just get 1000watt, newegg has one for 69.99 after mail in rebate.

Once again, thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05_ACR_SRT4;12908079*
> changed my sig rig to what im currently at.
> 
> Maybe i should just get 1000watt, newegg has one for 69.99 after mail in rebate.
> 
> Once again, thanks!


Which PSU is that? Quite a cheap price, might not be any better than ur current PSU


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer;12908060*
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire 5870 + Asus5970


where did you get your gpu water block from? frozencpu seems to be out(or orderable)


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12908095*
> Which PSU is that? Quite a cheap price, might not be any better than ur current PSU


it has 4 egg rating with 52 reviews.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817611009


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Quote:


> where did you get your gpu water block from? frozencpu seems to be out(or orderable)


I bought both of them used







here on OCN


----------



## 05_ACR_SRT4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer;12908172*
> I bought both of them used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here on OCN


Nice! thanks!


----------



## RushN

Add me to the list.

Saphire Vapor-X 5870 1Gb
Saphire Eyefinity 6 2Gb


----------



## DarthBaiter

Here's my Sapphire HD5870 1gbs...


----------



## lilmanmgf

Add me, two XFX5850s. They will both be using MCW60s with unisinks shortly, just waiting for the second mcw60 to arrive.


----------



## bajer29

*With everyone who has dual 5870s:* Hows your GPU scaling? Is anyone getting better performance out of your setup-up because it doesn't seem to me like it's a whole lot different than with just one 5870 running







I've been debating of whether to just sell my 5870s and get a new 6990


----------



## Mariusz803

If one dual GPU doesn't count here two sure will. Waiting on the 2nd waterblock for my new ATI 5970 and to finish my 800D build along with more new hardware. Will post links in my sig of the new thread when it all arrives

... btw got the second card just in case for Battlefield 3.


----------



## -javier-

add me to the name list


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13035126*
> *With everyone who has dual 5870s:* Hows your GPU scaling? Is anyone getting better performance out of your setup-up because it doesn't seem to me like it's a whole lot different than with just one 5870 running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been debating of whether to just sell my 5870s and get a new 6990


I saw a large performance increase enabling Crossfire for my set-up and actually have seen an increased in scaling performance with recent drivers.

For example:

1 HD 5870 2GB

BC2 -- 4320x900 -- 4xAA/16xAF -- Max Settings -- HBAO Off
40-50 FPS

CFX HD 5870 2GB

BC2 -- 4320x900 -- 8xAA/16xAF -- Max Settings -- HBAO On
70-80 FPS

I was able to raise my settings and still maintain much higher FPS by enabling crossfire.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;13037509*
> I saw a large performance increase enabling Crossfire for my set-up and actually have seen an increased in scaling performance with recent drivers.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 1 HD 5870 2GB
> 
> BC2 -- 4320x900 -- 4xAA/16xAF -- Max Settings -- HBAO Off
> 40-50 FPS
> 
> CFX HD 5870 2GB
> 
> BC2 -- 4320x900 -- 8xAA/16xAF -- Max Settings -- HBAO On
> 70-80 FPS
> 
> I was able to raise my settings and still maintain much higher FPS by enabling crossfire.


Do you mess with anything in CCC or is everything default?


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13037712*
> Do you mess with anything in CCC or is everything default?


Default, the cards aren't even overclocked right now because of my case's cooling and have only a 650w power supply for now.

In most games now I see an average of about ~80% scaling which is a significant increase to what the scaling used to be for the HD 5x00 series (50-60%) but still not quite HD 6x00 level (90-95%).

Going from a Crossfire HD 5870 2GB set-up to a single HD 6990 4GB would be a waste of money and time for the amount of performance increase you'd have. You're better off just waiting for the HD 7x00 series or Nvidia's Kepler if you want a worth while upgrade.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;13038039*
> Default, the cards aren't even overclocked right now because of my case's cooling and have only a 650w power supply for now.
> 
> In most games now I see an average of about ~80% scaling which is a significant increase to what the scaling used to be for the HD 5x00 series (50-60%) but still not quite HD 6x00 level (90-95%).
> 
> Going from a Crossfire HD 5870 2GB set-up to a single HD 6990 4GB would be a waste of money and time for the amount of performance increase you'd have. You're better off just waiting for the HD 7x00 series or Nvidia's Kepler if you want a worth while upgrade.


Thank you, kind sir. Rep+


----------



## Motive

2 Radeon XFX HD 5850's.


----------



## Freakn

Time to be back in the club please


----------



## Suj999

Got a 5850 CF, an Msi 5850 & Sapphire 5850 1GBs.

Will post up a pic or two soon..


----------



## Levesque

6990+6970 Tir-Fire watercooled. Can I join the ''Crossfire'' Club,since it's Tri-Fire on ''2'' cards.


----------



## landyzhu

2 msi 6950 cf


----------



## landyzhu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *landyzhu*


2 msi 6950 cf


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


6990+6970 Tir-Fire watercooled. Can I join the ''Crossfire'' Club,since it's Tri-Fire on ''2'' cards.










Very nice, I am now very jealous









Quote:



Originally Posted by *landyzhu*


2 msi 6950 cf


Very nice!







Enjoy them!


----------



## Kepi

My Babies (6970's)


----------



## langer1972

My 2 5830's

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/85euk/


----------



## nerdybeat

Just added my 2nd 6870 the other day.


----------



## kcuestag

w000000000000000t congrats!!!


----------



## Dominatu

2x Asus 6970's in CF!


----------



## kcuestag

Very nice!


----------



## fr0st.

I've got 5970 QuadFire, can't get a picture yet though.

I'll upload one soon


----------



## Freakn

Is it just me or is the club not being updated anymore?


----------



## kcuestag

It's not being updated, but who cares? We can still see nice pictures of CrossfireX setups!


----------



## netwalker

Add me if it is updated:

http://ocau.com/pix/abp8r

Thanks...


----------



## bckai

Joining up!


----------



## hajabooja

Yes sir!!


----------



## BradleyW

Sign me up!


----------



## Panickypress

Those are some really nice rigs you guys have there!!... heres mine and not so modded, but mayby i should break out that spray can









Attachment 206196

Attachment 206197


----------



## kcuestag

Holy crap, x2 DirectCU II cards?

I'm jealous as hell!









Congratulations, I love those cards they're quiet and really cool!!!


----------



## Panickypress

Thanks!.. this system is not even 2 weeks old!!!
and coming from a single 8800gts on my old setup, this has been a real joy since.
and this is my first build from scratch.. pretty proud about it since i didn't fry anything in the process


----------



## kcuestag

Congratulations, you have built quite a nice computer










I'm sure such an upgrade was huge jump in performance to you, enjoy it mate!









Those cards are fantastic


----------



## Double Helix

I'll be in the club again soon







My last Xfire setup was 1900 XTXs









Getting a pair of 6850s now


----------



## Ryanb213




----------



## CHez

Future Club member!!
I am awaiting the arrival of my second ATI card for Crossfire. Bought user: rsfkevski's Sapphire 5770 to run with my XFX 5770. Cant wait for it to get here.


----------



## jjpctech

Moi!


----------



## Iris

Lovin Crossfire!







XFX 6950s Unlocked to 6970s and Crossfired.


----------



## Double Helix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iris;13181491*
> Lovin Crossfire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX 6950s Unlocked to 6970s and Crossfired.


Now that's a prober overclocker's setup. Grats, man. I bet it's lovely


----------



## smorg

2 xfx 6970's in crossfire.


----------



## Soulniz

How big of a PSU would I need to do a crossfire setup with 6870's? (Current PSU is in sig).


----------



## nerdybeat

http://www.antec.outervision.com/index.jsp

Try this calculator. It looks like you will be hitting upwards to 550-600W or so on FULL load depending on the rest of your computer. I am pretty sure a nice corsair will handle it, but not leave much room for OCs on the GPUs. My 750W handles it all just fine with room to spare, and the 650W seasonic on sale on slickdeals 100$ shipped right now =)


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Get me in there


----------



## ntuason

Update me, number 34.

Crossfire ASUS EAH6970


----------



## Pedros

Guys, need some help.

Just got 2 Sapphire 6970's ( new pcb ) ... and i'm thinking the best way to make my psu connections.

I have a HX1000, that has 2 rails of 500W.

One of the rails is used for the system itself, cpu, mobo, hd's, fans... the cpu is a i7 920 clocked to 4.5Ghz.

I'm thinking about using the 2 rail of 500W for both 6970's. Do you think it will be enough?

HX1000 power is known as being under-spec'ed. Some sources say this is a 1500W PSU but spec'ed at 1000W for 80 plus requirements.

Although i don't know if the 500W would be enough for powering 2 6970's ... what do you think? ( btw... would be great to know if you think that this amount of power would be enough for OC too ) ...

I failed to find a review where they show gpu power consumption, only, instead of the full system consumption.

Thanks

Pedros


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros;13213410*
> Guys, need some help.
> 
> Just got 2 Sapphire 6970's ( new pcb ) ... and i'm thinking the best way to make my psu connections.
> 
> I have a HX1000, that has 2 rails of 500W.
> 
> One of the rails is used for the system itself, cpu, mobo, hd's, fans... the cpu is a i7 920 clocked to 4.5Ghz.
> 
> I'm thinking about using the 2 rail of 500W for both 6970's. Do you think it will be enough?
> 
> HX1000 power is known as being under-spec'ed. Some sources say this is a 1500W PSU but spec'ed at 1000W for 80 plus requirements.
> 
> Although i don't know if the 500W would be enough for powering 2 6970's ... what do you think? ( btw... would be great to know if you think that this amount of power would be enough for OC too ) ...
> 
> I failed to find a review where they show gpu power consumption, only, instead of the full system consumption.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pedros


x2 HD6970 -> 400W with furmark or FOlding

However, I can tell you, that while playing BFBC2 without vsync on my system, I never see any wattage above 400W including ALL my rig.

I think you'll be fine as long as you don't play Furmark all day long


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulniz;13206984*
> How big of a PSU would I need to do a crossfire setup with 6870's? (Current PSU is in sig).


I would say 700W to be safe







You never know when you might want to update your rig.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


I would say 700W to be safe







You never know when you might want to update your rig.


No, with a quality PSU like a Corsair TX650 he will be MORE than fine









I have a 750W for x2 HD6970's and I never seen it above 400W-420W


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No, with a quality PSU like a Corsair TX650 he will be MORE than fine









I have a 750W for x2 HD6970's and I never seen it above 400W-420W










That's why I said their was room for upgrading. It won't kill you or your wallet to upgrade to a higher wattage PSU if you are thinking about buying a new one anyway. Especially a high quality 700W should last your more than a couple years under high load. Just sayin'.







Depends on how long he's had his current one too.


----------



## kcuestag

True, a good PSU like an XFX 750w Black Edition or a Corsair HX750 would give him future proof in case he grabs a pair of high-end GPU's.


----------



## bajer29

Haha, thank you for backing me up and not making look like a buffoon. But I agree 650W is super fine for cfx 6870s


----------



## Ryanb213

Modular power supply's are teh win.


----------



## smorg

thought I would make a quick vid showing how loud these really can be!

http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w...=VIDEO0003.mp4


----------



## bajer29

Sounds like 2x 5870s 2GB in cfx. If they are nearly touching in the first two 16x slots in my mobo they sound like a hovercraft. Only way to keep them down in temp tho







.


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13226640*
> Sounds like 2x 5870s 2GB in cfx. If they are nearly touching in the first two 16x slots in my mobo they sound like a hovercraft. Only way to keep them down in temp tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol that have a huge gap between them and the first card you hear is the new 6970 board.. the fan motor is alot louder than the original


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13213572*
> No, with a quality PSU like a Corsair TX650 he will be MORE than fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 750W for x2 HD6970's and I never seen it above 400W-420W


+1 a quality 650w is fine. But if you want to see some really high wattage loads, run furmark and prime95 at the same time. I saw ~550 with my sig rig Witch is pushing the bounds of a 650 watt. You have to remember the 650watt is the total wattage, including the 5v and 3.3v rails. However, a majority of that 550watts I was using was off of the 12v rail


----------



## smorg

I think a 650w is pushing it! your get tonnes of heat and lots of noise! if anybody in england is interested I have a Corsair TX750w power supply for sale.. only 3 months old


----------



## Shneakypete

Xfx 5850's


----------



## bajer29

You just want to get rid of you 750 lol


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13226788*
> You just want to get rid of you 750 lol


noooo I upgraded from a 750 because of crossfire! would of been louder and hotter!


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Count me in?

2x Sapphire HD 5770 1GB - Running stock - yet.


----------



## Rogue71

[URL=http://img860.imageshack.us/i/dsc0054q.jpg/]

this is my new transplanted upgrade...please add me to the club


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue71;13229558*
> 
> this is my new transplanted upgrade...


How hot do your 6970s get?


----------



## Panickypress

Hello.. could someone please tell me of some games that will actually put a strain on my gpu's?... I build this computer a couple of weeks ago and fittet it with 2 asus 6970's as i showed in a earlier post, but iv'e found that most games doesn't even support crossfire, and the ones that actually do, i can max out with just one card with no trouble... i am eager to be awed by the power of the cards so please refer something that'll make sense of me spending a buttload of money on them besides them looking very sexy in the chasis







(even though that olone is worth the money)
Thanks!


----------



## bajer29

Got both of my 5870s back from the RMA.  They work better than when I first got them (both were apparently DOA brand new). Just thought 5870s sucked but I was far from wrong. Just thought I would share. Get an average of 34 fps in Metro2033 benchmark with my sig rig at default clocks and Very High graphic settings.


----------



## Scope




----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


Hello.. could someone please tell me of some games that will actually put a strain on my gpu's?... I build this computer a couple of weeks ago and fittet it with 2 asus 6970's as i showed in a earlier post, but iv'e found that most games doesn't even support crossfire, and the ones that actually do, i can max out with just one card with no trouble... i am eager to be awed by the power of the cards so please refer something that'll make sense of me spending a buttload of money on them besides them looking very sexy in the chasis







(even though that olone is worth the money)
Thanks!


What games are you talking about?

Play these:

- Bad Company 2
- Metro 2033
- Crysis 1 and Crysis 2
- Just Cause 2

Those use Crossfire and I'm sure your HD6970's will be stressed quite a lot on those games maxed out...


----------



## Panickypress

nope, tried e'm exept for crysis2... they was smooth as silk and didn't even looked that amazing with every graphics turned as high as it could... in my oppinion at least







guess i'll wait for mass effect 3
thanks for the suggestions though


----------



## kcuestag

Bad Company 2 is the best First Person Shooter in terms of graphics as of today...

You sure you're running it maxed out? Graphics are awesome









Crysis 2 should easily run maxed out on ur 6970's too


----------



## Panickypress

well i dont know how to work benchmark programs or anything like that, but just cause2 has one in the game, just press the button stuff!.. so i could do that,.. a screen of that =
does look nice though, and the other stuff is about the same when i it.


----------



## kcuestag

Disable VSYNC to see the real performance with those 2 cards


----------



## Farih

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


well i dont know how to work benchmark programs or anything like that, but just cause2 has one in the game, just press the button stuff!.. so i could do that,.. a screen of that =
does look nice though, and the other stuff is about the same when i it.


when you run graphic benchmarks you should turn off Vsync to see max performance. Vsync sets your framerate to your monitor refresh rate wich is 60hz with you.


----------



## Farih

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Disable VSYNC to see the real performance with those 2 cards










you ninja'd me !


----------



## Panickypress

really? i thought vsync was harder on the cards... i'll try it







still a pretty boring game though no matter how nice the graphics may be.. cheers!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


you ninja'd me !




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


really? i thought vsync was harder on the cards... i'll try it







still a pretty boring game though no matter how nice the graphics may be.. cheers!


Might be a boring story-line but when you're bored you can just pick up a car or a jet and destroy the whole city and have some fun wasting time


----------



## ahlot

AMD RAdeon HD 6870


----------



## Panickypress

Good right? well they made some noise.. atleast it's good to know they are breathing








I will try that crysis2, hope it's like switchin from lost wikings to doom







(propably not)


----------



## Panickypress

sorry, forgot the pic..


----------



## kcuestag

That sounds better


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


thought I would make a quick vid showing how loud these really can be!

http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/w...=VIDEO0003.mp4


now the second card has been changed to an older model the sound has become alot better and quieter..


----------



## bajer29

Now I am having problems with my 5870s overheating... They are too close together and I am not really willing to pay to put them under water. Any suggestions?

Afterburner fan profile is on and I would like to think it's a pretty aggressive profile. I just wish my cards didn't sit so close together :/


----------



## smorg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Now I am having problems with my 5870s overheating... They are too close together and I am not really willing to pay to put them under water. Any suggestions?

Afterburner fan profile is on and I would like to think it's a pretty aggressive profile. I just wish my cards didn't sit so close together :/


have you got a spare port a bit further down? you can buy longer crossfire cables.. try on ebay


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29;13245860*
> Now I am having problems with my 5870s overheating... They are too close together and I am not really willing to pay to put them under water. Any suggestions?
> 
> Afterburner fan profile is on and I would like to think it's a pretty aggressive profile. I just wish my cards didn't sit so close together :/


I feel ya, the 2 16x PCIE slots on the Sabertooth X58 are super close, leading my slightly OC'd 6870s to get pretty toasty while gaming. I have to go into catalyst and pump up the fans in some games to keep em at good temps. Blahh I really wana go h20...

My suggestion, is to use fan settings (omg 50% on two cards is sooo louddd) to get them down and buy some noise cancelling headphones so that you can't hear the noise =P


----------



## bajer29

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorg*


have you got a spare port a bit further down? you can buy longer crossfire cables.. try on ebay


Thanks for the suggestions by my mobo won't allow this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


I feel ya, the 2 16x PCIE slots on the Sabertooth X58 are super close, leading my slightly OC'd 6870s to get pretty toasty while gaming. I have to go into catalyst and pump up the fans in some games to keep em at good temps. Blahh I really wana go h20...

My suggestion, is to use fan settings (omg 50% on two cards is sooo louddd) to get them down and buy some noise cancelling headphones so that you can't hear the noise =P


My fans are maxed to 100% while playing games with msi afterburner. The only option I have now is to either remove one of the cards completely or put them underwater which I cannot afford atm.

I'll keep looking for what I can do different, maybe there's a way to bypass the 2nd 16x and to use the lower 8x PCIe slot.

*sigh* this is heart breaking. I have been through so much to get this setup to work. Looks like I will be researching a lot more next time I build a rig


----------



## kcuestag

Your cards shouldn't be that hot, what temps do you get at 100% fan speed? That must be loud as hell


----------



## Panickypress

coming from a newbie... but i've tried fiddling around with the fans just to get to know my computer and what happends when i tinkle with this and that.. if i remove the side cover of the case and unplug the side fan, the gpu fans suddenly speed up ALOT and sounds like jet engines.. put back on the sidecover and plug in the side case fan and it becomes all nice and quit and cool too







i have about 4-5mm of space between the cards and i think the side fan is the thing thats doing the trick of keeping them cool, blowing air directly in between the cards... so try getting a side case fan, or speeding it up if you do have one...
hope that made any sense


----------



## smorg

A 8x slot will be fine! Your cards probably wont use enough band width to notice the difference


----------



## kcuestag

x8-x8 vs x16-x16, difference? Close to 0.

I run both 6970's @x8 and get better performance than people with 1366 motherboards @x16









You won't lose performance


----------



## nerdybeat

I am running x16/x16 and it looks like this:









The temps on the bottom card (sapphire) are manageable, as it has room to "breathe". However top card (XFX) obviously has issues dissipating the heat with that small gap. Would I be able to run x16 and x8? Or would that mess everything up


----------



## kcuestag

You cold run x8-x8 fine









At most you will maybe lose 1fps... AT MOST









So I wouldn't worry, put it a slot lower to get it to breath


----------



## Kepi

the differences between x8 and x16 are a small margin AT MOST. I agree with kcuestag lower it a slot and give that top card room to breathe.


----------



## nerdybeat

Ohhhh I got it. If i drop the 2nd card down to x8, it will automatically bring the top x16 card down to x8 match. So GPUz will show x8 on both. Yea I will very likely be shifting this when I rebuild into my 650D that shipped a couple days ago, and I will test in-game performance. It would seem from the above posts I won't see too much difference... If anything the better temps on the GPUs w/o ramping fans will actually offset the minor performance loss. (I can just OC them more anyways







)


----------



## kcuestag

You could lose at most 1fps...

Performance loss is less than 1%


----------



## nerdybeat

thanks guys, + rep


----------



## kcuestag

No problem, glad to help any time









Let us know how it goes


----------



## Ren-dog

Here you go fellow Xfire users.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFMzRZqFh-w[/ame]

PCI-E 16x compared to 8x with two GTX580's.


----------



## nerdybeat

Ahhh thanks! Gonna set mine up in my 16x and 8x slots soon to prevent overheating on the top card. woot


----------



## Double Helix

I have mine in 16x and 4x... Think that's a problem? I also have the issue with one cards getting hot next to another card (my sound card) and no way to change it









Afterburner says it gets to 91 degrees max, and 100% fan and I'm pretty sure I was getting a bit of artifacting in the water in crysis 2, horizontal lines flashing up. I think I will have to design a wind tunnel with a fan at one end to minimize the temps. I think I'll also try some better thermal paste etc.


----------



## bajer29

Oh... and I broke off the 8x PCIe slot trying to get my cfx to work with the 1st and 3rd PCIe slots... Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!









Hooray for not being able to reach the release clip because the card was in the way.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Oh... and I broke off the 8x PCIe slot trying to get my cfx to work with the 1st and 3rd PCIe slots... Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!









Hooray for not being able to reach the release clip because the card was in the way.


Ouch


----------



## bajer29

I'm over it. I'm just going to throw that mobo into a build I am doing for my gf. I'll just have to get a new mobo with the release of bulldozer *sigh*


----------



## Panickypress

HA HA.. Unlucky/lucky you!


----------



## OverSightX




----------



## langer1972

Is the list going to be updated?


----------



## langer1972

Bump....


----------



## steamboat

had no idea this club existed







count me in as soon as i get some decent pics and the OP returns


----------



## AMD_King

Also didn't know this club existed ha. 2x 5770 OC @ 1000/1360 (XFX primary, Sapphire secondary)
Old pic but all I have (missing some added fans)


----------



## InerTia*

Theres my InerTia*









\\/Twin Turbo's. I think yes


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

I got two 6970s. The others will be coming this week hopefully.


----------



## nerdybeat

My CF setup in a new case...

















Since the pics I have mounted a 120mm fan right where the gap between the 5.25" bay and HDD cage is for more direct airflow to the GPUs. The top card is still getting a bit toasty for my liking...

top GPU 50-54C idle
bottom GPU 35-37 idle

top GPU is hitting 75-80C on load with normal fan settings, when I bump the fan to ~45% it drops it, but it's very loud. (this is where the bose qc15's come in handy haha)
bottom GPU never hits 70 on load.

I realize the PCIe slots are close on my mobo, but I have decent airflow set up. Any tips? (besides water cooling)


----------



## kcuestag

Congrats *nerdybeat*, great PC there!









Enjoy it!


----------



## AMD_King

nerdybeat, what case is that? Try mounting a 120mm under them behind psu to blow up onto them maybe?


----------



## BarryBadrinath

Here are my 2 Sapphire 2GB 6950's at 900/1375 on stock volts. I'm thinking about going tri-fire.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_King*


nerdybeat, what case is that?


Corsair 650D.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BarryBadrinath*


Corsair 650D.


Thanks! Nice rig!! Need more pics after you do tri-fire


----------



## codemanrose

Here is my rig. 2x HIS 6870's in an Antec DF-85 case. I should retake the picture because I did a lot better cable management since the day I put it together (when this picture was taken).


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codemanrose*


Here is my rig. 2x HIS 6870's in an Antec DF-85 case. I should retake the picture because I did a lot better cable management since the day I put it together (when this picture was taken).


Awesome! Update the pic dude! How you like that heatsink?


----------



## codemanrose

Thanks! It's actually pretty nice. I had heard some reviews saying it's good but overpriced (Which is true about the price) and people saying to get the Noctua NH-D14 Which is probably the best air cooler. The V10 is a very good cooler as well though. By far the best I have ever purchased. Keeps my i7 970 at idle about 30c - 32c. Never seen it go above 50c unless I run prime95. It got warm running that, until I figured out the internal fan didn't speed up. Quick fix in the bios and it speeds up as it gets warmer. No issues now. prime95 for 10hrs and peak was 70c. I'll update the pick BTW soon enough.


----------



## codemanrose

Forgot to mention that the 970 is at 4.2ghz. So need it to stay as cool as possible.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codemanrose*


Forgot to mention that the 970 is at 4.2ghz. So need it to stay as cool as possible.


Saw that on your sig rig. Nice overclock.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## codemanrose

Thanks, and no prob!


----------



## langer1972

Is the list going to be updated?


----------



## Ren-dog

11.5 drivers are all sweet for me guys. you just have to install them properly.

They froze on me twice untill i did it like this...

When you download the drivers reboot your pc, do not open anything! then right click the driver installer and select "run as administrator", let it finish (was a bit slow for me) then reboot again. And away you go test away.


----------



## AlienPrime173

Well.. Just another post i guess.

Just to make the addition im running dual 6970's. Slightly overclocked to 900/1400 (Memory at 5.60GHz)

Temps are really low:
Idle: 31-32c
Load: 65-67c

Stock Powercolor coolers (only changed Thermal paste to Noctua NH-1)


----------



## kcuestag

Looks very nice!









Was it easy to remove the coolers? I might do the same but I'm kinda scared.









Specially considering I'd lose warranty.


----------



## CHez

Hi all,
My new Crossfire setup!









XFX HD 5770 w/ Scythe Setsugen 2 Cooler
Sapphire HD 5770 w/Stock Cooler
Max stable OC = 975MHz Core and 1375 MHz Memory @ 1.25v
24/7 OC = 925/1335 MHz 1.2v


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Many of you are familiar from the 69xx family thread and watercooling forum, but just figured I'd say hi here as well, so here it is, hi!










XFX 6950 2gb reference @ 880/1325
HIS 6950 2gb reference @ 880/1325
Both are under water with XSPC 6970 blocks

Temps are ~42c GPU and ~53 GPU3/VRam temp on full 3dmark11 loop on extreme settings. It gets a bit warmer on furmark, but furmark is silly.

3dmark11 scores are P9953 and X3474 @ 880/1325. I've gone higher for an extreme settings test, and went up to X3557 @ 900/1350, but I leave it on 880/1325 most of the time. I've had hit-or-miss luck at 1000/1400 @ 1.26v, but prefer to not stress the cards like that for a small gain.


----------



## wermad

Im back to the red team (no real allegiance to either side, just where my money is worth more







)

Triple Crossfire Sapphire 6950 2gb reference (please remove my old 48xx series radeons)


----------



## kcuestag

That's quite a nice upgrade.









Congratz, enjoy it!


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


That's quite a nice upgrade.









Congratz, enjoy it!










ty, I hope these guys will perform a lot better in triple monitors than my old gtx 470s (which are awesome cards, they just don't have that extra vram for large resolutions).


----------



## kcuestag

Even x2 HD6950 2GB would give you a nice improvement over x2 GTX470's for Eye-Finity, x3 will give you a huge improvement.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Even x2 HD6950 2GB would give you a nice improvement over x2 GTX470's for Eye-Finity, x3 will give you a huge improvement.










nice, actually I'm coming off three gtx 470s







. They have the grunt but not the capacity.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Thats quite a nice upgrade wermad, congrats! I'm sure you will see the difference running triple monitors


----------



## Blech

Hi guys,
I am wanting in this club. I am wondering if there is a sig for it as well.
Here is my Build submission thread:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/1028621-blechs-i5-sandy-budget-brawler.html

Here is a sample pic:


----------



## Ren-dog

Jst thought i would ask you guys if any of you have a spare reference fan for a 5850? if anyone has gone WC and has a cooler lying around.

Mine is about to die :/

I think just about any fan from the reference 58** cards should work.


----------



## InerTia*

I shall be one with the crossfire club









2x 5770 (885/1275) 1x GTS450 PhysX


----------



## pjBSOD

Aside from the small hiccups I've gotten whilst crossfired, it was definitely one of the best decisions to do so.

I never dip below 90FPS in BC2 maxed out with 8xaa, and it can get as high as 130. Who can complain?


----------



## Dr.GumbyM.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13678857*
> Aside from the small hiccups I've gotten whilst crossfired, it was definitely one of the best decisions to do so.
> 
> I never dip below 90FPS in BC2 maxed out with 8xaa, and it can get as high as 130. Who can complain?


I've been very happy with my crossfire setup as well. The bang for the buck of 6950s is incredible, and almost offsets the wasteful spending I've been doing with a watercooling loop







(thank goodness I bought most of it used!)

It was really eye-opening for me to see no lower than 60fps in 3dmark vantage. I don't think I ever ran it with my 6950 on it's own, only with a 6870. It probably averaged in the ~100fps range, and lowest it ever got was about 65fps or so on all tests except physics. BFBC2 at 1920x1080 resolution I never really noticed low framerates since I went sandybridge replacing LGA775. I can't wait to move to my final destination to give eyefinity a go on watercooled overclocked and unlocked 6950 2gbs.


----------



## langer1972

Is the list not being updated anymore?

2 x Gigabyte 5830's


----------



## snow cakes

I'm going to start updated again tonight, also am gettin someone to help me out since Ive been a busy person lol


----------



## trulsrohk

add me on the update would you...i have as much crossfire going as possible


----------



## adamxatomic

I can join?
2x XFX HD6850










honestly. i just wanted crossfire for bragging rights. all i play is farmville.


----------



## iRaiden

I can has club?


----------



## wermad

Now to figure out Eyefinity


----------



## iRaiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*




Now to figure out Eyefinity










That looks AMAZING dude.

What temps do the cards get up to?

My cards nearly overheated with just 2 next to each other.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iRaiden*


That looks AMAZING dude.

What temps do the cards get up to?

My cards nearly overheated with just 2 next to each other.


Just installed today. I'll play with them tonight after work. I'm looking for water blocks so this sandwich is just temporary setup. I'm not a big fan of reference coolers


----------



## trulsrohk

Yeah, the top card will be hot. The middle one? Completely screwed


----------



## AlienPrime173

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Looks very nice!









Was it easy to remove the coolers? I might do the same but I'm kinda scared.









Specially considering I'd lose warranty.


well my buddy with 4 6970s removed his and showed me that the thermal paste on them was quite poorly applied and he saw big thermal improvements once the thermal paste was changed. I guess i took the chance with them.. plus my temps are considerably lower so... guess it paid off









As for removing the coolers, it actually was very easy, simply remove the back plate, take off the screws under neither, remove the side screw, open the side holding slow and pop, off it comes









Although you will probably need to change the thermal pads as well, ATi seemed to have cheeped out on they are and were kinda dry and crumbly..


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*


Yeah, the top card will be hot. The middle one? Completely screwed


I have a 140mm fan pointed at them an the temps check in ~75c running benchmarks.


----------



## animal0307

Let me get in on this. 2x XFX 5770's. Stock speeds for now.


----------



## Ren-dog

My crossfire temps weren't to impressive and the fan on my xfx card was dieing.

so i upgraded cooler.


----------



## dezerteagle323

went xfire for the first time ever, add me! ... unlocked 6950's


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13742392*
> My crossfire temps weren't to impressive and the fan on my xfx card was dieing.
> 
> so i upgraded cooler.


My goodness, the stock fans are terrible at anything above 50%. I have a water loop ready for my Caymans, just need to get me some blocks for them.


----------



## nerdybeat

Popped in a 120mm to blow on my 6870s.. The PCIe slots are just so close on my Sabertooth that my top 6870 idled around 50-55C. Good fan profiles help keep the temps manageable on gaming loads with a slight OC, but that's where noise canceling headphones come in hah. (fans are loudddd)
Ugh I really wish I was motivated enough to go with a watercooling loop. Someday...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Too bad this is not being updated anymore








O well this is my setup XFX 6990 Watercooled, And a MSI 6970 Tri-Fire


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi Guys, i've been out of the overclocking world for about 8-10 months, and I want to know whats the best version of Catalyst I should use and what version I could use for MSI Afterburner or any other overclocking program, I have 2 Radeon 5850 in crossfire and I want to control them independentaly.

10 months ago there was issue and conflict with catalyst and afterburner.

Thank you for your help


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS;13848641*
> Hi Guys, i've been out of the overclocking world for about 8-10 months, and I want to know whats the best version of Catalyst I should use and what version I could use for MSI Afterburner or any other overclocking program, I have 2 Radeon 5850 in crossfire and I want to control them independentaly.
> 
> 10 months ago there was issue and conflict with catalyst and afterburner.
> 
> Thank you for your help


Go get MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 3 http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=344032
It's been working great with my 6990+6970 Tri-Fire


----------



## steamboat

why oh why are there so many great clubs that aren't being updated!

count me in w/ quadfire jet engines (aka 6950.5's)


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;13896980*
> why oh why are there so many great clubs that aren't being updated!
> 
> count me in w/ quadfire jet engines (aka 6950.5's)


That's AIR!?!? WOW! Although that CPU is a bottleneck. Waiting for BD? I'm considering it, but probably gonna go 2011.


----------



## steamboat

lol yup, air cooled. they're unbelievably loud.

and yeah, i'm waiting for BD.


----------



## animal0307

Sweet new management!!! I might get added now.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;13928347*
> Sweet new management!!! I might get added now.


Updates coming. I'm going to start from the last update by previous mgmt which was 3/3/10. It's been a longtime so please gimmie some time.


----------



## Antsu

HD 6950 (Unlocked) CrossFire


----------



## kcuestag

We need some pictures!









PS: That's a nice OC you got there on that 950


----------



## tsm106

**For new submissions**

Please format in this manner, USER NAME ---- [Amount of cards] CARD TYPE

For ex.

tsm106 ---- [4] XFX 6950 2gb unlocked

Thanks all.


----------



## Jim McNasty

Oooooh add me please
Jim McNasty 2x XFX HD5700


----------



## steamboat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13928495*
> We need some pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: That's a nice OC you got there on that 950


thanks







i'm stuck there atm because they run 24/7 @ 100% and 65-70C is as high as i'm willing to take them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;13929515*
> **For new submissions**
> 
> Please format in this manner, USER NAME ---- [Amount of cards] CARD TYPE
> 
> For ex.
> 
> tsm106 ---- [4] XFX 6950 2gb unlocked
> 
> Thanks all.


Steamboat ---- [2] XFX 6950 2gb shader unlock only, [2] MSI 6950 2gb shader unlock only.

sidenote: proof required for membership? i <3 the hardware pron


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;13929892*
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm stuck there atm because they run 24/7 @ 100% and 65-70C is as high as i'm willing to take them
> 
> Steamboat ---- [2] XFX 6950 2gb shader unlock only, [2] MSI 6950 2gb shader unlock only.
> 
> sidenote: proof required for membership? i <3 the hardware pron


Oh yes, you should post a pic. OP updated.


----------



## Narokuu

cant post a picture as im at work, but click on my pofile =) thats enough proof. plus sunglasses.

Dustin88

5770s Xfired


----------



## tsm106

List updated. In time I'll get the old list merged with the current list of members.

If I've missed your inclusion into the club, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## animal0307

Take your time. I'm glad to see that the club hasn't gone the way of the dodo.


----------



## Khalam

Hey all, names Jakub aka Khalam and atm im running 2x6990 or rather was till about 5min ago ill get replacements 2m though so its all good below a few pics of my setup


----------



## kcuestag

That looks sick!









What happened to the cards?


----------



## Khalam

They decided to start throwing artifacts at 1100/1500 on air;-) and thx dude;-)


----------



## Blindsay

Blindsay [2] Powercolor 6970 LCS


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay;13952153*
> Blindsay [2] Powercolor 6970 LCS


that is an amazing build, nice job. im gogin for a custom loop when i get some new GPUS and i want the double helix reservoir as wlel.. makes the case look awesome. im also having someone powder coat an umbrella corp logo on the side of my case.


----------



## mrinnocent

Hi all...mrinnocent running 2x6950


----------



## k33stone

radeon 6970 x 2


----------



## Zeefx

Zeefx - (2) 6870


----------



## tsm106

Updated.


----------



## ani4may

ani4may ---- [2] 6950


----------



## renji1337

does the top fan even spin that close? o.o


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Wr3ckin_Cr3w ---- [2] XFX 6850 Black Edition


----------



## heresy

heresy - [3] Sapphire 6970


----------



## Panickypress

Hello... anyone know if there are waterblocks for asus 6970's direct cuII ??.. since i must be ******ed i didnt check the layout and just bought me a pair of EK blocks that doesnt fit... so it's either find some blocks or get 2 new cards...

2nd. question anyone want to trade a pair of 6970's to a pair of 6970's with the reference layot? if there is no full blocks for the asus dc2's


----------



## tsm106

Updated.

***Regarding the old list, I'm thinking of leaving it as is. I noticed that a lot of the people on the list have changed their setups, etc. Let me know how you guys feel, if you want to keep the old list as is or have it added to the current list?

***If you are on the old list and want to be updated, let me know.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress;14072557*
> Hello... anyone know if there are waterblocks for asus 6970's direct cuII ??.. since i must be ******ed i didnt check the layout and just bought me a pair of EK blocks that doesnt fit... so it's either find some blocks or get 2 new cards...
> 
> 2nd. question anyone want to trade a pair of 6970's to a pair of 6970's with the reference layot? if there is no full blocks for the asus dc2's


The DCII's are a full custom pcb so there's no fullcover available, at least from ek. In the future, you should NEVER blind order blocks, never. Btw, here's ek's database: coolingconfigurator.com.

What type of blocks did you order? Copper/acetal? Also, which version are the blocks?


----------



## Panickypress

i know now.. check out hardware before spending money








Acetal+Nickel v2


----------



## tsm106

Oh, that sucks. I woulda made a deal with ya if they were v1 and copper. Btw, don't buy ek blocks in nickel, seriously.

I would try to return the blocks... did you open the box? How long ago did you receive, if unopened? If the shipper is UPS, go refuse the package, lol. Now!


----------



## Panickypress

yes i just read the news on their website, but i have had these laying around for some time because i didnt want to assemble the whole water project before i had everything... i am waiting delivery on mobo block from koolance also...
unfortunately i didnt keep reciept for the gpu blocks, but i did for the supreme hf full nickel cpu block so i returned that one


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress;14072744*
> yes i just read the news on their website, but i have had these laying around for some time because i didnt want to assemble the whole water project before i had everything... i am waiting delivery on mobo block from koolance also...
> unfortunately i didnt keep reciept for the gpu blocks, but i did for the supreme hf full nickel cpu block so i returned that one


That's good to hear on the hf. Unfortunately nobody is gonna want to risk buying nickel ek blocks... so if I were you, check with your vendor and see if you can get a swap. You could always try and sell them but... ek nickel could/would/definitely be a hard sell.


----------



## Panickypress

is it really that bad? i thought there might be a risk of flaking after long time use, nothing more... and i bought them frem mr. kønig directly, but no reciept and offcause i opened the boxes right away and touched them all over... i like hardware!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress;14072882*
> is it really that bad? i thought there might be a risk of flaking after long time use, nothing more... and i bought them frem mr. kønig directly, but no reciept and offcause i opened the boxes right away and touched them all over... i like hardware!


It's a flawed plating process that affects all ek nickel plated products within the last 2 years. Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Panickypress

well.. that kinda sucks.. now i have to go out and buy new cards+new blocks to get this water running? and i like the looks of the blocks especially because of the nickelplating!
And will nonplated copper not corrode extremely fast? even with additives, compaired to even a lowgrade nickelplating?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress;14073182*
> well.. that kinda sucks.. now i have to go out and buy new cards+new blocks to get this water running? and i like the looks of the blocks especially because of the nickelplating!
> And will nonplated copper not corrode extremely fast? even with additives, compaired to even a lowgrade nickelplating?


There's nothing you can do, even with corrosion inhibitors because the facepalm punchline of it all is that the two metals, copper and nickel are touching each other! And since the nickel is not even and leaving the copper exposed to the liquid, it will go thru bimetal corrosion over time.

Straight copper will oxidize, there's nothing you can do about it. Although there's a difference between natural copper oxidation and what you have on the ek nickel blocks. The latter is going thru corrosion where the copper is being eaten leaving the nickel with nothing to hold to, and it flakes. With copper oxidation, you just clean it off with some vinegar mix.


----------



## Panickypress

Noted... and by vinigar mix, do you mean the clear lager vinegar everyone has in their cabbinets for some strange reason, from the grosery place where you buy food?
and thanks for the info btw. youve been very helpfull


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress;14073744*
> Noted... and by vinigar mix, do you mean the clear lager vinegar everyone has in their cabbinets for some strange reason, from the grosery place where you buy food?
> and thanks for the info btw. youve been very helpfull


Yeap, plain old vinegar from the market. You can also use ketchup, just takes longer. Guess what's in ketchup?


----------



## Panickypress

got it.. vinegar... and apples if its the cheap ketchup!!!..
anyways, so ive got these 2 dcuII cards and a couple of ek acetal/nickel blocks... would it be completely stupid to just buy some refference cards and use the blocks since i have them laying around anyways, and then change the blocks eventually? or should i also dig in deep into my pockets and get some new blocks also? i think the info on the ek site is a bit confusing since they still sell these blocks and offer full 2 year warrenty, and will swap the blocks if any problems arive..


----------



## tsm106

Im not a fan of 3 slot cards.


----------



## rubicsphere

I want in!! I didn't know this club existed.

rubicsphere ---- [2] 6950 2GB


----------



## iCrap

Well, here is mine. 2x 5770's Overclocked to 960/1300 and auto fan.
One card is XFX one card is Gigabyte Super Overclock
Performance is GREAT but the DAMN GIGABYTE CARD makes high pitched sounds @ load. Is there any way to fix this? i was willing to keep these cards for a while and even upgrade the coolers on them in order to hit 1GHZ, but im going to sell them and get a single card if i can't fix the crying card...

anyways, heres pics..


----------



## savage1987

posting in here now so I don't forget to update it later....

I built my system with crossfired MSI HD6870s (twin frozr II spec). Unfortunately one of them has gone back under warranty for causing me no end of problems







so I can't really get any pics up until I get that back.


----------



## ToxicAdam




----------



## Nemesis158

Nemesis158

XFX 5870 Non-Ref + Sapphire 5870 Ref









Pic:


----------



## Ren-dog

I'm going to have to leave the club, I just sold my 5850's so i could afford to move out.

Thanks for the help and the memories.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

DaXxJaPxX - 2 Sapphire 6950's 2GBs (ref)


----------



## wermad

3x Sapphire 6950 2gb reference.

* please remove my old 48xx series, thank you


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14196882*
> 3x Sapphire 6950 2gb reference.
> 
> * please remove my old 48xx series, thank you


Your special, you were on both lists.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;14196941*
> Your special, you were on both lists.


----------



## GoldenGeisha

Can i join the club?

GoldenGeisha: 2x Radeon HD 6950 2G (HIS + Powercolor)

Here are the cards:










In my rig:


----------



## Nemesis158

Some more pictures:


----------



## Jan Kyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;6982401*
> If you've got a crossfire setup, trifire, or quadfire post your pics up and join the CLUB...


Alright then!









Jan Kyster --- [2] 5970 + 5870

And a close-up from build...


----------



## MrAdam5

MrAdam5 ---- [2] 5830


----------



## renji1337

2x twin frozr III 6950 unlocked to 1536 shaders


----------



## ltg2227

ltg2227---[2]Gigabyte 6850


----------



## Freakn

Better do the repost thing

Freakn - (2) 6970 HIS Xfire

The old list really shows I get bored with cards as since the 4670's I've had 5770's, 6870's and now these 6970's but the first time with the cards under water.

please ignore most of the pic appart from the cards as its and old photo at an early stage of my mod/build but you can see both cards are there


----------



## SQLinsert

SQLinsert ---- [2] 6870


----------



## Xyro TR1

Why hello again, Crossfire club! First I was here with 4850s, then 5870s, and now...

*Xyro TR1 ---- [2] HD6950 2GB*


----------



## famous1994

*Famous 1994 ---- [2] HIS HD5670 IceQ 1GB GDDR5*


----------



## XXXfire

For ya'll mid-range crossfire implementers, how do you feel about the performance/price? Does it seem competitive with pricey, high-end parts? How is performance/scaling in general? Thanks.


----------



## Warfox101

Two Asus 5870's... I would like to join the club Thanks.


----------



## computer_man20037

computer_man20037 ---- [2] 6950

My crossfire setup: (kind of a bad picture though :| )










I am running a MSI 6950 Reference 2GB with Accerlo Cooler Plus aftermarket cooler + MSI Twin Frozen III 6950 2GB Power Edition


----------



## Krud

2x 6970 2gb. Count me in!


----------



## Reworker

Just putting the final touches to my Raven build (pls excuse the cables!). A little concerned about just how close the two cards are in order to use both the two 16x PCI-E slots on my Z68X-UD7-B3 mobo.

Idle temps for the 1st are around 57°C, and around 42°C for the second card.

Seriously thinking about moving the second card down to the 8x slot on the far left. Any thoughts?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker;14517785*
> Just putting the final touches to my Raven build (pls excuse the cables!). A little concerned about just how close the two cards are in order to use both the two 16x PCI-E slots on my Z68X-UD7-B3 mobo.
> 
> Idle temps for the 1st are around 57°C, and around 42°C for the second card.
> 
> Seriously thinking about moving the second card down to the 8x slot on the far left. Any thoughts?


This is how I currently have mine;










Iddle Temperatures;

1st Card: 44ºC
2nd Card: 49ºC

That's with FAN @ AUTO, and a room temperature of 28ºC (Pretty hot imo).

I'd say something has to be wrong with your top card, are you sure it is on iddle clocks @ 250MHz/150MHz? Make sure you disable Hardware Acceleration in your web browser (In my case Firefox) else it makes your main card go into 3D clocks thus getting a lot hotter.

If the card is on 2D clocks, then try moving it to the x8 PCI-e, it will not really affect your performance at all in Sandy Bridge.









Mine are @ x8-x8 and performance loss is less than 1%.


----------



## Reworker

@ kcuestag,

Thanks for the quick response. Ran the 1st card for a week on its own before my dealer received the second MSI HD6970. Temps at idle were in the low 40's. Monitoring the temps using MSI Afterburner, but the first card always tends to be around 18°C hotter.

I suspect the fan is being suffocated by being literally pressed up against the second card. After I have finished installing some sleeved front panel cables, I will move the second card to the 8x slot. The slot spacing on the Asus boards, either the P67's or Z68's seems to be a little more practical for cooling purposes.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker;14517899*
> @ kcuestag,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Ran the 1st card for a week on its own before my dealer received the second MSI HD6970. Temps at idle were in the low 40's. Monitoring the temps using MSI Afterburner, but the first card always tends to be around 18°C hotter.
> 
> I suspect the fan is being suffocated by being literally pressed up against the second card. After I have finished installing some sleeved front panel cables, I will move the second card to the 8x slot. The slot spacing on the Asus boards, either the P67's or Z68's seems to be a little more practical for cooling purposes.


18ºC is too much, while gaming with my sig rig, for example in BFBC2 with a fan speed of 50%, the main card tends to get 75-78ºC and lower card 69-72ºC, about 6ºC difference, I'd say 18ºC is a little too much.

The ASUS boards seem to have more space indeed, your cards look too close to each other, put one of them a bit further, should help a lot.


----------



## Reworker

@ kcuestag,

I'll move the 2nd card to the x8 slot on the far left which will open up some space and should allow for decent cooling. As you say the current gap is around a mm, if that. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker;14517940*
> @ kcuestag,
> 
> I'll move the 2nd card to the x8 slot on the far left which will open up some space and should allow for decent cooling. As you say the current gap is around a mm, if that. Thanks again for your advice.


Yeah, a mm is simply not enough.









Move it to the x8 slot and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Reworker

@ kcuestag,

So as luck would have it both my sleeved IO front panel extension cables and Silverstone USB 3 upgrade kit arrived today. Installation went without a hitch, until I moved the HD6970 to the far left PCI-E slot.

Problem is that the bottom left side of the card fouls the USB2/3 headers. With the card fully in its slot a visible mark is pressed into the heat-shrink of the USB3 cable. Not only that but I don't think the card is fully locked down and I was reluctant to force it further.

I didn't anticipate these problems with a mobo designed for tri-SLI like the Z68-UD7-B3. It seems I have to either put the cards back as they were (too much heat), not connect up the front USB3 headers or buy a new mobo. The Asus P8Z68, P8P67 and Sabertooth boards seem to have the correct spacing.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reworker*


@ kcuestag,

So as luck would have it both my sleeved IO front panel extension cables and Silverstone USB 3 upgrade kit arrived today. Installation went without a hitch, until I moved the HD6970 to the far left PCI-E slot.

Problem is that the bottom left side of the card fouls the USB2/3 headers. With the card fully in its slot a visible mark is pressed into the heat-shrink of the USB3 cable. Not only that but I don't think the card is fully locked down and I was reluctant to force it further.

I didn't anticipate these problems with a mobo designed for tri-SLI like the Z68-UD7-B3. It seems I have to either put the cards back as they were (too much heat), not connect up the front USB3 headers or buy a new mobo. The Asus P8Z68, P8P67 and Sabertooth boards seem to have the correct spacing.


Awww.. That sucks!

I don't know mate, if it were me, I'd try to sell your current board at a decent price and buying another board with a better layout for Multi-GPU's.

I can say I *LOVE* the P8P67 WS Revolution (Or whatever it is exactly called), it has the best layout imo.


----------



## Reworker

@ kcuestag,

Once again thanks for the advice. Currently looking at Asus P8P67 & P8Z68 boards. My local dealer does have the P8P67 Evo B3 available and at a good price. Will check the Gigabyte threads to see if there is any sort of workaround for my issue, but I think that given my case, mobo and GPU configuration the motherboard slot spacing just isn't going to work.

I suppose that this is the result of the compromise with trifire/tri-SLI capable boards in the ATX form factor.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker;14528764*
> @ kcuestag,
> 
> Once again thanks for the advice. Currently looking at Asus P8P67 & P8Z68 boards. My local dealer does have the P8P67 Evo B3 available and at a good price. Will check the Gigabyte threads to see if there is any sort of workaround for my issue, but I think that given my case, mobo and GPU configuration the motherboard slot spacing just isn't going to work.
> 
> I suppose that this is the result of the compromise with trifire/tri-SLI capable boards in the ATX form factor.


I have the P8P67 EVO and I have at least 1cm between each card (I'd say a bit more than 1cm) which leaves a lot of space for the air to come through both cards.









However, if you're planning on Tri-Fire in future, the 3rd PCI-e works @ x4, if only Crossfire, then that's a great choice.


----------



## djriful

My board it has a flaw but not really since they wasn't expecting thick GPU like HD 6000 series. It blocks the whole second row of ports (USB + Fan power) for me. =[ well on a reference card.

The other *non* reference one doesn't have this issue due it's much thinner.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Because 2 is not enough







(3 neither, need 4 )


----------



## kcuestag

Is that an HD5970 + x2 HD5850 ?

Looking great! Enjoy!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14546778*
> Is that an HD5970 + x2 HD5850 ?
> 
> Looking great! Enjoy!


No







Only 2 x 5850 with a 5870, I wanted to get a 5970 but people told me it was useless, and the money was short, I just bought a condo and my wallet is starting to be thin. This is my latest update, i'm really proud of all the modding I did.


----------



## kcuestag

Well that is a damn sick build!


----------



## djriful

TOP: Sapphire HD 6970
BOTTOM: Gigabyte HD 6970 Windforce 3X Rev.2

The Rev.2 cooling design is a bit difference than the first Rev.1 + some improvements on the NEC chips.


----------



## kcuestag

I wish I had 2 non-reference cards for quiet coolers.

Honestly I don't want x2 Accelero Xtreme Plus because I know they don't work well together with 2 cards as the top one will fry.

How's the Gigabyte one working for you on the top?


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I wish I had 2 non-reference cards for quiet coolers.

Honestly I don't want x2 Accelero Xtreme Plus because I know they don't work well together with 2 cards as the top one will fry.

How's the Gigabyte one working for you on the top?


I'm installing it atm, testing one card at a time to make sure they are set to stock in driver and BIOS... etc etc... before Xfire goes in.

Yeah I just got the Gigabyte card today


----------



## djriful

Both runs at the same temp actually. Giga is on top of the Ref one.
For sure Giga is much more quiet compare to ref .


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


TOP: Sapphire HD 6970
BOTTOM: Gigabyte HD 6970 Windforce 3X Rev.2

The Rev.2 cooling design is a bit difference than the first Rev.1 + some improvements on the NEC chips.











Really nice cards









And the picture is great too.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


Really nice cards









And the picture is great too.


Thanks, shot with my D90 + Bounced. =P


----------



## djriful

Room temp is 30.2'C

Mmhh... Ref card is at the bottom with 43'C idle...
Gigabyte Windforce 3X is at 50'C on top of the Ref.

What do you guys suggest? Should I swap it?

The Gigabyte seems to be sucking all the heat wave from the backplate of the ref card.
The ref card has as full aluminum back plate which is also to dissipate heats...


----------



## Reworker

@ kcuestag,

I've had a few days off work and have been able to test my cards in their original slots (PCI-E_1 and PCI-E_2 x16) on my Z68X-UD7-B3 mobo. Due to issues with the USB headers I was not able to use the PCI-E x8 slot on the far left of the motherboard; I don't have a crossfire bridge that long either.

So at idle the first card is at 39c and the second card at 35c. This is with my Raven case fans on the high settings and no applications apart from MSI Afterburner running.

Running the Heaven benchmark @ 1920x1200 with medium tessellation, max temp on the first card was 74c, and on the second 65c. I think the better than average air cooling of my Raven case helps to offset the close proximity of the cards to some extent.

I don't have the funds at the moment to buy another mobo, so I will see how it goes until next pay day







I've seen pics of the Asus Maximus IV mobo with HD6970's in crossfire and the gap spacing seems to be optimum. The reason why i went for the UD7 was due to the fact it could handle tri-fire GPU combinations. This still remains a long term goal.


----------



## chfields

chfields 2x XFX 6950 2gb

Sorry, I don't have a pic of both cards together...


----------



## Mopiko Laila

I.m using powercolor hd6870 x2 quadfire...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14553340*
> Room temp is 30.2'C
> 
> Mmhh... Ref card is at the bottom with 43'C idle...
> Gigabyte Windforce 3X is at 50'C on top of the Ref.
> 
> What do you guys suggest? Should I swap it?
> 
> The Gigabyte seems to be sucking all the heat wave from the backplate of the ref card.
> The ref card has as full aluminum back plate which is also to dissipate heats...


The reference card should always go on the top, as the Gigabyte cooler is not made to suck up all the heat from another card, put the non-ref on the bottom.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reworker;14555298*
> @ kcuestag,
> 
> I've had a few days off work and have been able to test my cards in their original slots (PCI-E_1 and PCI-E_2 x16) on my Z68X-UD7-B3 mobo. Due to issues with the USB headers I was not able to use the PCI-E x8 slot on the far left of the motherboard; I don't have a crossfire bridge that long either.
> 
> So at idle the first card is at 39c and the second card at 35c. This is with my Raven case fans on the high settings and no applications apart from MSI Afterburner running.
> 
> Running the Heaven benchmark @ 1920x1200 with medium tessellation, max temp on the first card was 74c, and on the second 65c. I think the better than average air cooling of my Raven case helps to offset the close proximity of the cards to some extent.
> 
> I don't have the funds at the moment to buy another mobo, so I will see how it goes until next pay day I've seen pics of the Asus Maximus IV mobo with HD6970's in crossfire and the gap spacing seems to be optimum. The reason why i went for the UD7 was due to the fact it could handle tri-fire GPU combinations. This still remains a long term goal.


Those temperatures sound a lot more reasonable, I wouldn't bother with a new board then, anything from 70ºC to 78ºC is great in Crossfire specially now because it is summer.

You've got great temperatures, although I don't quite get how did you fix it?

Either ways, I'm glad it got sorted out!


----------



## Reworker

@ kcuestag,

Thanks - I'm not so sure what exactly fixed the problem either. In any case there are a few other peculiarities of this Z68X-UD7-B3 board, which despite being flashed to the latest F8 bios still has "double-boot" issues. I'm also concerned with the long term effects on the first card from the constant heat during games.

A friend is lending me his MIVE-Z motherboard next week as he is on holiday - I will try this board as it offers better card spacing than my Gigabyte, plus I'm keen to experience the Asus EUFI implementation. Overall very pleased with the performance of my two 6970's, but would like to improve their thermal environment.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14577856*
> The reference card should always go on the top, as the Gigabyte cooler is not made to suck up all the heat from another card, put the non-ref on the bottom.


I'm not sure about this now. I did tested both setup with GPU-Z temp monitoring in the background.

Having a Ref on top of the Non-Ref ended up leaving the Ref to hit 80-90'C and some part hit 101'C.

I reversed it by having Ref at the bottom and Non-Ref at the top. Now both card sit between 70-80'C (73'C average) same gaming session duration and same map.

I think it depends on my chassis ventilation setup.


----------



## Rbby258

Rbby258 - [2] - 6870
taken late with my iphone


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got a HD 6950 Unlock + HD 6970 in CF.


----------



## dhenzjhen

I got a HD 6870 + 6850 in CF.


----------



## Cathal

Cathal - 2 6870


----------



## lem_

lem_

[2] 6850


----------



## LimaOC

I got my crossXfire setup up and running yesterday









I am running 2x sapphire 6950's unlocked.

Here's the setup:





































Only issue I have that I am not sure is an issue is my first card runs always at 500mhz/1375 in ccc when I check current values while my other card will run 250mhz/150?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimaOC;14889905*
> Only issue I have that I am not sure is an issue is my first card runs always at 500mhz/1375 in ccc when I check current values while my other card will run 250mhz/150?


If you are running more then 1 screen it will do that. When I go from 3 to 1 screen, it drops down


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimaOC;14889905*
> I got my crossXfire setup up and running yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running 2x sapphire 6950's unlocked.
> 
> Here's the setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue I have that I am not sure is an issue is my first card runs always at 500mhz/1375 in ccc when I check current values while my other card will run 250mhz/150?


Whats that on the bottom of your h50 rad?


----------



## LimaOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14890530*
> If you are running more then 1 screen it will do that. When I go from 3 to 1 screen, it drops down


Yeah I am running eyefinity so I guess it is normal?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;14890971*
> Whats that on the bottom of your h50 rad?


The silver tape?

Apparently it helps with getting rid of heat from the rad. My buddy did it for me, it is just duct work tape.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimaOC;14891114*
> Yeah I am running eyefinity so I guess it is normal?


Yes it's normal, If it drop to 250mhz/150 with 3 screens it could be unstable, And crash your pc. That's why AMD has it set higher with more then 1 screen


----------



## LimaOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14891144*
> Yes it's normal, If it drop to 250mhz/150 with 3 screens it could be unstable, And crash your pc. That's why AMD has it set higher with more then 1 screen


I am confused... the second card is set at 250/150 lol so I am unstable?

First card GPU core is 500, memory clock is 1375.

Second card GPU core is 250, memory is 150.


----------



## tsm106

Updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimaOC;14891640*
> I am confused... the second card is set at 250/150 lol so I am unstable?
> 
> First card GPU core is 500, memory clock is 1375.
> 
> Second card GPU core is 250, memory is 150.


The slave cards in crossfire will go into powersave mode in 2D, hence the 0/0 or 250/150, etc etc.

In 2D in a setup with multi monitors, main card will run at higher clocks than powersave, ie. 500/max ram speed etc etc.


----------



## LimaOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;14891939*
> Updated.
> 
> The slave cards in crossfire will go into powersave mode in 2D, hence the 0/0 or 250/150, etc etc.
> 
> In 2D in a setup with multi monitors, main card will run at higher clocks than powersave, ie. 500/max ram speed etc etc.


So the card is working perfectly find then. I was just concerned as I bought it used. Thanks









Edit: I dont see me on the list lol


----------



## King Who Dat

2 x XFX reference 6970's. I've owned a sapphire and powercolor 6950 both reference and unlockable, traded away on OCN.







The sapphire was particularly impressive.


----------



## Nerd0Bot

I want to be a member =D got 2 x 6850 Gigabyte editon. here are pic


----------



## ter1430

I want to be part a club.
I have a crossfire of 6870.

No photo but Video, ok ?









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5yHrdq5xqc[/ame]


----------



## Tom Ketchum

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/furmark_score_190.php?id=209757


----------



## gosso

Currently crammed 2 Sapphire HD 6970's into my poor in need of upgrading antec 900 case lol. Seated in an asus crosshair V @ 16x/16x.










Next few upgrades planned: Haf-X case hopefully SSD and when released Bulldozer/FX cpu.

Did score 16gb g.skill dd3 1600 ram kit for $45 so overkill or not


----------



## voodoo71

Hey guys. I just got a second reference XFX 6950 and I have them x-fired. I was wondering how i need to go about overclocking these. Do i need to do each one individual or what. This is my first x-fire set-up.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voodoo71*


Hey guys. I just got a second reference XFX 6950 and I have them x-fired. I was wondering how i need to go about overclocking these. Do i need to do each one individual or what. This is my first x-fire set-up.


No you shouldn't. I don't have 6 series card yet but it should be the same. Depending on what program your using they should already be or will have the option to be linked. What you do to one in turn does it both.


----------



## Bi2on

Bi2on ------ [2] ASUS 5870 + ASUS 5850


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voodoo71*


Hey guys. I just got a second reference XFX 6950 and I have them x-fired. I was wondering how i need to go about overclocking these. Do i need to do each one individual or what. This is my first x-fire set-up.


I suggest overclocking them seperatly.

You'll be able to find out their maximum clock speed and run them seperatly at different clock. Instead of hitting a wall and being limited by your slowest one.

If you overclock them together in sync, you'll run both card at the clock of the slowest card.

Get it?


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*


I suggest overclocking them seperatly.

You'll be able to find out their maximum clock speed and run them seperatly at different clock. Instead of hitting a wall and being limited by your slowest one.

If you overclock them together in sync, you'll run both card at the clock of the slowest card.

Get it?


That doesn't apply to memory does it?


----------



## KaRLiToS

It does apply to memory

My TriFire setup was stable like this

Sapphire 5870: 1025Mhz Core ---- 1350 Mhz Memory
Sapphire 5850: 1010Mhz Core ---- 1300 Mhz Memory
Biostar 5850: 925 Mhz Core ---- 1165 Mhz Memory

Synchronized Clock Option is uncheck


----------



## iCrap

im outa the club.. upgraded to a 6950 2gb. Probably will crossfire later though.


----------



## Ra1nman

Ra1nman ---- [2] 5870 2gb


----------



## ikem




----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;15169231*


Dood pic is enormous!







Shrink down that awesomeness.


----------



## Panickypress

Hello, i have two EK blocks v2 for 6970's lying around (because i'm ******ed and didn't check nothing before purchase, as i have the Asus DCII's!)... But now I'm cleaning out the hardware closet- these are Nickel+Acetal V2 NEVER used and still in original packaging.. I know that there has been issues with the nickel plating of these, but my friend has the excact same ones (ordered about same time, directly from EK) and they are awesome!!! Anyway, these are free for anyone who want them as long as you pay the shipment (from europe


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I want in the club!!


----------



## porky

meee too pleeezz!!!


----------



## tsm106

Follow the format in the OP if you want to be added.


----------



## hydropwnics

anyone had trouble getting afterburner to control the fans on both of their crossfired cards? I can only get it to control the fans for one of my 6970s and not the other, how ever if I disable crossfire mode in CCC afterburner works fine to control both but thats useless.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


anyone had trouble getting afterburner to control the fans on both of their crossfired cards? I can only get it to control the fans for one of my 6970s and not the other, how ever if I disable crossfire mode in CCC afterburner works fine to control both but thats useless.


Well I know that my 6970's fan won't kick up till I start a game, And it kicks into it's 3d clocks.


----------



## hydropwnics

i mean it works for the top card but not the bottom one.


----------



## Mergatroid

Please join me up.

Mergatroid ---- [2] 6950 ~ 6970


----------



## RealGoneKid

RealGoneKid---[2] Sapphire HD5770 1GB Add me please!

Sapphire HD5770's 1GB DDR5 X2 In Crossfire.

















































































My case is tiny but I squeezed it all in there anyway runs well and plays anything on full settings.

Did have 2 XFire bridges but PC thought there were 3 cards in then, had a nice memory boost but was running laggy at 16x, 8x, 8x prefer 16x, 16x.


----------



## morethantoast

morethantoast ---- Sapphire + ASUS 6970










This is what happens when tuition increases and you have to watch your spending!


----------



## #syck

[2] - XFX 6970's


----------



## Red1776

Red1776 [4] 4x 6970 Sapphire VaporX










I purchsed 4x Sapphire HD 6950 Flex edition cards two months to replace my 4x Asus EAH Direct Cu 5850's. They have a dual BIOS that is stated as being for redundancy. a few weeks ago just for grins i flipped them to the #1 bios position and lo and behold, this is what i got. All four of them were 6970's...Nice surprise bonus. I later learned that what i got was the 'Rev 1.0' of these cards


----------



## Qasual

Can anyone please tell me what a CF 5770 is comparable to and maybe so pros and cons to CF (Big newb at it), I hear it's either a GTX470 or a GTX560ti.

Going go balls deep into a CF set up or wait it out for future cards.
Cheers!


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15565461*
> Can anyone please tell me what a CF 5770 is comparable to and maybe so pros and cons to CF (Big newb at it), I hear it's either a GTX470 or a GTX560ti.
> 
> Going go balls deep into a CF set up or wait it out for future cards.
> Cheers!


Should be somewhere between 470 and 480. A lot of it depends on the game you are playing. Quick pro would be that you can pick up 2 of these for ~$140. Cons I noticed is that in some games like BC2 and BF3 if you end up getting lower then 60 frames a sec. you get horizontal lines and flickering. I however haven't noticed this since 11.10 drivers.

Currently its playing BF3 with average fps between 60-75 with auto settings (ultra texture, high everything else; Post AA High, 4x Deferred AA. Forget what I have AF to)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15565461*
> Can anyone please tell me what a CF 5770 is comparable to and maybe so pros and cons to CF (Big newb at it), I hear it's either a GTX470 or a GTX560ti.
> 
> Going go balls deep into a CF set up or wait it out for future cards.
> Cheers!


Or in AMD terms its right around a 5870.

Two card CF can be prone to micro-stutter. adding a third card always remedies this however. (if you have problems with it)
here is Guru3D benches up to 4 x 5770 so you can see the scaling.

http://www.guru3d.com/article/powercolor-radeon-5770-single-slot-quad-crossfirex-review/1


----------



## Qasual

That's actually really impressive if you have those kinds of settings in BF3.

My theory was that. CF 5770 = 5850 = 560ti

Cited @ http://www.hwcompare.com/8916/geforce-gtx-560-ti-vs-radeon-hd-5850/

I'll probably drop the bomb on it soon because of these convincing results. Should be able to hit this set up for $120cdn compare to a brand new 560ti for $260cdn.


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15570464*
> That's actually really impressive if you have those kinds of settings in BF3.
> 
> My theory was that. CF 5770 = 5850 = 560ti
> 
> Cited @ http://www.hwcompare.com/8916/geforce-gtx-560-ti-vs-radeon-hd-5850/
> 
> I'll probably drop the bomb on it soon because of these convincing results. Should be able to hit this set up for $120cdn compare to a brand new 560ti for $260cdn.


Thanks. Forgot to mention that my cards are overclocked to 1000/1360mhz as well and its played on my 32" @ 720p. I have also seen in upwards of 122ish fps while running through like grass with nothing going on around me.

Sent from Vibrant Bionix 1.36GHz


----------



## Qasual

That's is super impressive, I wouldn't have thought a two year old card could do that for BF3.

Than again, I'm not a overclocking/computer pro in the first place!


----------



## hitman1985

hitman1985 --- XFX 6950 2gb x2

proof?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Please add me. thanks!


----------



## The Wannabe

It's really a pain to open the case and take a pic right now, but here is a picture of the boxes before I opened them up..









And here is a pic from my catalyst control center


----------



## Freakn

Time to post the lasted setup, Tri Fire Baby

2 x Sapphire 4890's with EK Copper Blocks and 1 Sapphire 4890 Rev with Stock Cooler


----------



## Eggy88

Eggy88 ---- [3] 6970. (2x HIS + 1x Sapphire)



















The cables for the gpu's are a mess. It's har to hid away 6 thick power cables.


----------



## AeroZ

AeroZ ---- [2] 6950

I'll do and post a pic in few days when I'm installing a fan to cool the upper card.


----------



## Red1776

I feel ya, I have 4 x 6970 with three separate PSU's and my side panel would look pregnant if i tried to hide them.


----------



## Nexus6

Nexus6 - - - - [2] 6990 Sapphire & Powercolor


Here is my quadfire 6990s inside a HAF932


On my Banchetto 101 tech station


With Swiftech Epsilon waterblocks.


----------



## wTheOnew

I guess this is as good as any for a first post.

wTheOnew - Trifire XFX 5850s


(Ignore the missing memory sticks, I was testing something.







)


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wTheOnew*
> 
> I guess this is as good as any for a first post.
> Trifire XFX 5850s
> (Ignore the missing memory sticks, I was testing something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


nice job on the sleeving mate! looks clean


----------



## AeroZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeroZ*
> 
> AeroZ ---- [2] 6950
> 
> I'll do and post a pic in few days when I'm installing a fan to cool the upper card.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Mrwhiterx7

[2] MSI Twin Frozr II 6950 2GB


----------



## Ransom.

Ransom. ---- [2] 6970


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ransom.*
> 
> Ransom. ---- [2] 6970


Where's your pic?


----------



## Kieran

Kieran ---- [2] Asus 6950 Direct CU II



Because the cards are so massive they have blocked 3 of my 6 SATA ports. Guess that's a excuse to upgrade to sandybridge or ivybridge when it comes out.


----------



## Ransom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Where's your pic?


Sorry it took me awhile to take it


----------



## tsm106

No problem, updated.


----------



## Red1776

Moved into a Cosmos II. Not a lot of attention to wire management because it's going under water next week.

4x HD 6970


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Moved into a Cosmos II. Not a lot of attention to wire management because it's going under water next week.
> 
> 4x HD 6970


Holy snap dude, I was just going to ask you how you could handle 4 on air! But I see you're going water, good call. What blocks are you going with btw?


----------



## Red1776

I have been genuinely surprised at how well the Sapphire Vapor X have handled them stacked up 78-83c heavy 5760 x 1080 gaming, but not the quietest rig going.








anyway, I am thinking Koolance VID697 rev 1.1 right now. What ya think?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have been genuinely surprised at how well the Sapphire Vapor X have handled them stacked up 78-83c heavy 5760 x 1080 gaming, but not the quietest rig going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I am thinking Koolance VID697 rev 1.1 right now. What ya think?


The nickel will strip off the saw cut fins, almost guaranteed. You'll have to use anti-corrosive because that nickel stripping will haunt the back of your mind. I would go heatkiller copper, ek copper, or aqua copper.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Moved into a Cosmos II. Not a lot of attention to wire management because it's going under water next week.
> 4x HD 6970


LOVE IT! That case is so great!!!!


----------



## Andstraus

Andstraus ---- [2] Xfx 6870 Black edition


----------



## gatorguy89

I've got two. One Saphhire toxic radeon hd 6870 1GB, and one PowerColor radeon hd 6870 1GB. The PowerColor is OC'd to 970/1150 to match the Sapphire.


----------



## Matt-Matt

I've got a 6850 and a 6870.. I'll see if i can dig up a pic!
Can i just post a GPU-Z link?


----------



## bajer29

bajer29 - [2] HIS HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo 2GB

*[pics to come after I get my new long cfx bridge so I can de-sandwich my cards.]*

*Edit*


----------



## R.D.BID

5870's with the Zalman VF3000A coolers.


----------



## slice259

Slice259 (2) MSI HD 7970
Here's my Antec 1200 with core i5 750 @ 4.2 Ghz- 2x2 GB G-skill 2133 9-9-9-24 - Crossfire HD 7970's 1200core/1700mem

Thanks


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> Slice259 (2) MSI HD 7970
> Here's my Antec 1200 with core i5 750 @ 4.2 Ghz- 2x2 GB G-skill 2133 9-9-9-24 - Crossfire HD 7970's 1200core/1700mem
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


That is an awesome build! Next upgrade is CPU i'm taking it?


----------



## TahoeDust

TahoeDust - [2] Sapphire 6950 2gb unlocked 880/1275

Here what I am working with; i7 2700K - Asus P8Z68 Deluxe - Corsair 650D - Corsair H100 - 4x4gb gSkill Sniper 1866 - OCZ 750w

Sorry for the crappy pics...the new DSLR will be here next week.


----------



## aznofazns

unlocked Sapphire 6950 2GB + unlocked Gigabyte 6950 2GB


----------



## bajer29

What 3d Mark scores are you guys getting, for those who own cfx 6950s (not unlocked), OC'ed to max? I feel like I should be scoring higher. Click on my sig rig if you want to see my scores.


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> That is an awesome build! Next upgrade is CPU i'm taking it?


Yes a new ivy bridge cpu should be my next item on the list for sure! I appreciate the compliment on the rig.








Thanks

P.S. Its has been a work in progress over the past 2 years! I am never really done working on it


----------



## tsm106

Welcome new guys and gals. To be added, please follow the format in the OP, thanks mgmt.


----------



## slice259

Slice259

[2] Reference MSI HD 7970

I thought I already did this.


----------



## luca717

luca717 - - - - [2] 6950

once i get some more cash, i will be adding a third 6950. you can never have too many cards haha.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> luca717 - - - - [2] 6950
> once i get some more cash, i will be adding a third 6950. you can never have too many cards haha.


Why are your cfx bridges tucked in like that? Just for aesthetics or is there some kind of advantage? Sorry, just wondering


----------



## luca717

as far as i know, there is n difference in what way the bridge is, hence why they are flexible in the first place lol.

but for myself, i have left it like that for aesthetics reasons


----------



## luca717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> Slice259
> 
> [2] Reference MSI HD 7970
> I thought I already did this.


damn! and how much did that cost you haha. must be powerful though, with 6gb vram


----------



## tsm106

^^Yep. Cfx ribbon bridge... doesn't matter if its an innie or outtie. Also, forgot to mention that you only need one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> damn! and how much did that cost you haha. must be powerful though, with 6gb vram


It may be 6gb vram total, but it's only 3gb vram addressable.


----------



## deauboy16

Deauboy 2 5870


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> damn! and how much did that cost you haha. must be powerful though, with 6gb vram


I am looking forward to getting a ivy bridge cpu as my i5 750 is lacking a bit, even @ 4.2 Ghz. From the last I heard ivy is overclocking around the mid 5's ! As for the v-ram yes its 3GB's a card and with crossfire it does not double. So 3GB's effective.


----------



## luca717

damn. out of curiosity does that happen with my crossfire setup? because all this time i had assumed i had 2gb v ram, and when i add a card i would have 3gb vram.

also, the 2 bridges is just for looks lol. i like the way it looks better then one ;x


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> damn. out of curiosity does that happen with my crossfire setup? because all this time i had assumed i had 2gb v ram, and when i add a card i would have 3gb vram.
> also, the 2 bridges is just for looks lol. i like the way it looks better then one ;x


Well in most cases 2 crossfire bridges with cause more problems and will lower overall performance. Its advised to use one only, as the second bridge is for the 3rd and 4th cards in crossfire. No, adding cards does not +1GB....+1GB as cards are added. The overall amount of available v-ram is dependent on the lowest card within a system. So crossfire 5850's would be 1GB of usable v-ram, and as such crossfire 6970's would be 2GB's usable. Crossfire 7970s are 3GBs usable which makes them great for high vram intensive games such as Metro 2033 and BF3, even on multi display setups.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> Well in most cases 2 crossfire bridges with cause more problems and will lower overall performance. Its advised to use one only, as the second bridge is for the 3rd and 4th cards in crossfire. No, adding cards does not +1GB....+1GB as cards are added. The overall amount of available v-ram is dependent on the lowest card within a system. So crossfire 5850's would be 1GB of usable v-ram, and as such crossfire 6970's would be 2GB's usable. Crossfire 7970s are 3GBs usable which makes them great for high vram intensive games such as Metro 2033 and BF3, even on multi display setups.


Which is why i don't like my 6870 + 6850 combo (much)...








Don't get me wrong, it's still good it'd just be nice to have 2GB VRAM..

Anyway,

Matt-Matt [2] 68xx (6870 + 6850)


----------



## aznofazns

Submission attempt #2:



aznofazns: unlocked Sapphire 6950 2GB + unlocked Gigabyte 6950 2GB


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Pentium 4 531 Overclocker ---- Tri - Crossfire (x3) Radeon HD 5970 2GB + Radeon HD 5830 1GB


----------



## theloneplant

2x MSI Radeon 6950 2GB Unlocked


----------



## TahoeDust

Why two crossfire cables?


----------



## bajer29

Why not? Doesn't hurt performance in any way... not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

im going to need a new CPU cooler to stay 4.2 24/7 because 3 way is getting bottlenecked by my CPU now


----------



## TurboPanda

Here is my rig hope you all enjoy. Loving the system now that im running 3.9 gets just about the most out of the graphics cards. Cant push it to 4ghz no matter what i try and i don't want to push volts farther than what they are at. I'm happy at 3.9 and get great fps in bf3 and metro 2033


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

How does the Antec Kuler 920 compare to the Corsair H70? they look exactly the same, but which is better?


----------



## Ransom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Why not? Doesn't hurt performance in any way... not that I'm aware of.


But does it BOOST performance?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luca717*
> 
> but for myself, i have left it like that for aesthetics reasons


They are ugly as hell, know of any place I can buy something that looks alittle better?


----------



## Sacraty

Heres my rig. corsair 650d, amd 1100t, mobo is gigabyte 880g ud3h, xms3 8gb ram, corsair h70, ax850 psu, etc etc. It has two sapphire 6950's. I know my cable management isnt perfect but im the type of guy who changes parts all the time and the case made it very convenient. another downside is my mobo i believe is 16x 4x? lol i think. I prefer not to OC my cpu since i run vmwares while playing and the pc handles it with no sweat. runs cooler than my previous i7 builds. I realize processors are overkill most of the time.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sacraty*
> 
> Heres my rig. corsair 650d, amd 1100t, mobo is gigabyte 880g ud3h, xms3 8gb ram, corsair h70, ax850 psu, etc etc. It has two sapphire 6950's. I know my cable management isnt perfect but im the type of guy who changes parts all the time and the case made it very convenient. another downside is my mobo i believe is 16x 4x? lol i think. I prefer not to OC my cpu since i run vmwares while playing and the pc handles it with no sweat. runs cooler than my previous i7 builds. I realize processors are overkill most of the time.
> a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacraty/6567180155/" title="CIMG0148 by lawlaw8, on Flickr">img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7175/6567180155_f618b8af9f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="CIMG0148">
> a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacraty/6567179297/" title="CIMG0168 by lawlaw8, on Flickr">img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7163/6567179297_1fb15ce3e2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="CIMG0168">
> a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacraty/6567180409/" title="CIMG0155 by lawlaw8, on Flickr">img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6567180409_0fbff2ab4a_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="CIMG0155">
> a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacraty/6567181099/" title="CIMG0163 by lawlaw8, on Flickr">img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6567181099_7a1d7c7ccc_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="CIMG0163">


You finished your build









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ransom.*
> 
> But does it BOOST performance?


I've HEARD 2-3 FPS, but honestly, I think a lot of people do it just for the asthetics. Covers up those ugly extra cfx stubs on your cards


----------



## Sacraty

hey! how are you? yea it might be gone by sunday as it is being sold. Now Im thinking of a new build hehe


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sacraty*
> 
> hey! how are you? yea it might be gone by sunday as it is being sold. Now Im thinking of a new build hehe


I'm doing great! I also just got dual 6950s and love them. BF3 on ultra with a flat 60fps all day. I love the new case btw, sweet-looking fan controller


----------



## Sacraty

haha thanks! yea bf3 on ultra on 1080 or 1200p. I tried it on 1440p monitor and i get some little lags, maybe because mine was only 1gb version. I end up selling my 1440p monitor and went back to 1200p lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Bal3Wolf --- [2] 5970 900/1200 + 5870 1000/1200
crossfire or trifire sence its 3 gpus really heres a photo its not the newest but shows my cards when i had my x58 and 930 now i have a 2600k and sabertooth and my camera is broke.


----------



## TahoeDust

Replaced my Nikon D40x with a D5000 so I shot a couple new pics...

TahoeDust - [2] Sapphire [email protected]


----------



## lollingtonbear

lollingtonbear ---- [2] 5850

Original cf set up was sapphire + xfx, but the xfx died so replaced it.



Got a new motherboard and was testing it at x16 x4, I've since changed it to x8 x8



I did run tri-fire for an hour, but the broken card kept blue screening


----------



## Sacraty

Hi, Is there a disadvantage on running different brand cards? Im just curious. I have an asutek 6970 (the one that consumes 3 pci slots) and thinking of getting a normal 6970. Would there be a downside?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sacraty*
> 
> Hi, Is there a disadvantage on running different brand cards? Im just curious. I have an asutek 6970 (the one that consumes 3 pci slots) and thinking of getting a normal 6970. Would there be a downside?


They will work fine only drawback is you might have to run each card at differt clocks but thats not a big problem with msi afterburner.


----------



## Sacraty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> They will work fine only drawback is you might have to run each card at differt clocks but thats not a big problem with msi afterburner.


awesome! thanks a lot!


----------



## Ricwin

Recently acquired a 2nd HIS 5770 for some crossfire action.
Both are non-reference designs by HIS which have a single large heatsink over the core and no specific vram cooling. The only visible difference between the two is the fan colour. Older model has a blue fan, newer has a red fan.
My overclock on the original card remains stable, and the 2nd card runs fine with the same overclock (950MHz core, 1300MHz memory, default voltage)



The temp of the primary card has risen due to reduced space/airflow (as expected) however replacing the thermal gunk with Arctic Cooling MX-4 has dropped the idle and load temps of both cards.









Although framerate has increased somewhat, particularly in shader tests, the microstuttering and frame drops are very clear (and irritating). I never had such issues with crossfire on two Sapphire 3870 'XT' cards.

Anyway, will post pics tomorrow.
_Wonder if this club is still being updated?..._

Edit-
Image added.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> HIS which have a single large heatsink over the core and no specific vram cooling.[/SIZE][/I]


There is a heatsink on the vrm. The card won't last 5 minutes under load w/o active cooling on the vrms. If you have the iceq, it's hidden underneath the fan at the front of the card by bracket.


----------



## Ricwin

They're not IceQ editions.
Not sure why i refered to it as 'vram' when its GDDR5. Correct me if i'm wrong, but we haven't used the VRAM standard for quite a few years.
I was refering to the fact that the video memory modules have no direct cooling, and rely on airflow from the GPU cooler to also circulate air around the open chips (as shown below)


----------



## Imprezzion

I will be joining sometime tomorrow or the day after.
Just picked me up a second Sapphire HD6950 2GB Dual Fan for a proper price.

Room in the case is very limited. Pics and official submission tomorrow


----------



## EliteReplay

HI

USER: EliteRepLaY
GPUs: 2x HIS HD6850 CrossFireX







Running Battlefield 3 in ultra xD 50-65fps


----------



## Imprezzion

That M5A97 board runs in x16/x4 mode. Even tho it's just a HD6850 it should still neck it am I right?

I did the bother of repasting and completely stripping and cleaning my HD6950's cooler to prepare it for CF since I already put this card in the bottom slot meaning it's very close to the bottom.
Wasn't comfortable with the 68c load I got cause it needed 76% fanspeed for it...

Now that I cleaned and repasted it with AS5 idle temps have dropped a whopping 8c already over stock TIM...
I think i'm gunna clean and repaste the second card as soon as it comes in lol. Don't even wanna run it with stock TIM if this pretty big drop holds up under load.


----------



## Red1776

Dual Rad Cosmos II Cooling

Finally got my Cosmos II / Bulldozer under water.
A AlphaCool All Cu 360mm x 45mm in the roof and a AlphaCool all Cu 240mm x 45mm below. The GPU loop is next as soon as I decide on the replacements for the 6970's

Koolance 370 CPU WB
Alphacool all Cu 360mm x 45mm rad w/ 3 x Cougar VH-12 fans * Rear case exhaust is a Cougar VH-14 140mm*
Alphacool 240mm x 45mm Rad / W/ 2 x CM 75 CFM + 2 x Kinghwin DB-125 white LED fans
Alphacool VPP655l Pump /
Danger Den RAD-Reservoir
Bitspower fittings
Primochill 3/4" Tubing
Silver Kill Coil


----------



## Levesque

4X 7970 because 2 or 3 is not enough!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> That M5A97 board runs in x16/x4 mode. Even tho it's just a HD6850 it should still neck it am I right?
> I did the bother of repasting and completely stripping and cleaning my HD6950's cooler to prepare it for CF since I already put this card in the bottom slot meaning it's very close to the bottom.
> Wasn't comfortable with the 68c load I got cause it needed 76% fanspeed for it...
> Now that I cleaned and repasted it with AS5 idle temps have dropped a whopping 8c already over stock TIM...
> I think i'm gunna clean and repaste the second card as soon as it comes in lol. Don't even wanna run it with stock TIM if this pretty big drop holds up under load.


Yes, i can run this pretty well in this board no issue at all, what u have to take into account is games that take to much Vram like BF3 u will have to drop some setting etc


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, my setup is running as well! Told you guys it was a TIGHT SQUEEZE but the temps are VERY good after I repasted both cards.
Did a quick run of 3dm11 which crashed at the combined test cause of the damn Windows Color Scheme thing whining again but it only topped out at 58c for the top card and 62c for the bottom card with a slight OC at 900-1350-1.18v.







This all crammed into a Elite 335 modded case with a LOT of Enermax Apollish Vegas Blue 120mm fans









Entry: Imprezzion ---- [2] Sapphire HD6950 2GB Dual Fan Unlocked


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, my setup is running as well! Told you guys it was a TIGHT SQUEEZE but the temps are VERY good after I repasted both cards.
> Did a quick run of 3dm11 which crashed at the combined test cause of the damn Windows Color Scheme thing whining again but it only topped out at 58c for the top card and 62c for the bottom card with a slight OC at 900-1350-1.18v.
> [IMGhttp://www.overclock.net/image/id/1798881/width/392/height/496[/IMG][/URL
> [IMGhttp://www.overclock.net/image/id/1798882/width/600/height/450[/IMG][/URL
> [IMGhttp://www.overclock.net/image/id/1798883/width/600/height/450[/IMG][/URL
> This all crammed into a Elite 335 modded case with a LOT of Enermax Apollish Vegas Blue 120mm fans
> Entry: Imprezzion ---- [2] Sapphire HD6950 2GB Dual Fan Unlocked


Lol, you're lucky you've got a top mounted PSU, that would have been a pain in the bum!


----------



## Imprezzion

Too bad my second card proves to be a much worse VRAM overclocker. Ran card 1 at 1400mhz usually but the second card won't stabilize unless I run VRAM at 1325Mhz. This SS of 1350Mhz gave a Battlefield 3 has stopped working error and after a reboot it gave a DirectX OUT_OF_MEMORY error. When I set it to 1325Mhz it didn't crash for the rest of the evening so I guess it just doesn't clock VRAM as well as the other card and now I can't fully reach HD6970 clocks anymore







.

The core of the second card is actually better then the first one tho. First one did 905Mhz on 1.18v, the second one 930Mhz. But then, who needs that extra few Mhz anyways. BF3 Ultra 1080p with 2xAA and the FXAA injector enabled still does 75-120FPS and in maps like Gulf about 65-90FPS. Temps did run a little higher then at first but stabilized at 70c for the bottom card and 58c for the top one. Quite a large difference but nothing to worry about since fanspeed was just 42% on average.

I'll do a 3dm11 run today to test the score difference and scaling. With a single card I pulled 5530 on the P preset. Wondering if I can break 10k with some suicide clocks on the CPU


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> That M5A97 board runs in x16/x4 mode. Even tho it's just a HD6850 it should still neck it am I right?
> I did the bother of repasting and completely stripping and cleaning my HD6950's cooler to prepare it for CF since I already put this card in the bottom slot meaning it's very close to the bottom.
> Wasn't comfortable with the 68c load I got cause it needed 76% fanspeed for it...
> Now that I cleaned and repasted it with AS5 idle temps have dropped a whopping 8c already over stock TIM...
> I think i'm gunna clean and repaste the second card as soon as it comes in lol. Don't even wanna run it with stock TIM if this pretty big drop holds up under load.


This.

4x isn't too bad, on the best of cards you lose about 8-10%. So indeed you wouldn't be losing much? My guess is about 5%.
That being said you'd be running crossfire so the loss wouldn't be visible at all.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> 4X 7970 because 2 or 3 is not enough!


HOLY **** DUDE! NICE BUILD!

only problem is you have more power cables going to your graphics cards than your 24 pin


----------



## EliteReplay

for how long do i have to wait until my Setup is posted in the main page?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> for how long do i have to wait until my Setup is posted in the main page?


Looks like they missed you. Just quote your old post and type a message like "still waiting to be added" or something. Someone will get you on the list


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> for how long do i have to wait until my Setup is posted in the main page?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Looks like they missed you. Just quote your old post and type a message like "still waiting to be added" or something. Someone will get you on the list


It's because your post didn't follow OP format rules. I've added you but in future all teh clubs have format rules, fyi.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's because your post didn't follow OP format rules. I've added you but in future all teh clubs have format rules, fyi.


oh i thought i had everything right, what did i miss?


----------



## Denim-187

-


Count me in !

*2x 7970's*


----------



## j4m3550n

I just ordered 2x Sapphire HD 6850's off of Newegg for $240 and I couldn't be more happy with the purchase.
I'm waiting for them to arrive within a couple days now.

My question is will my OCQ Fatal1ty 550w PSU (80bronze) be sufficient enough to power both of those cards? There are conflicting results on google and I thought that maybe the xfire club would be able to answer with a sure answer. Surely there has to be someone out there that was or is in the same situation.

System:
i5 655k OC'd to 4.0ghz
Corsair H50 liquid cooling
Biostar Tpower i55 mobo
8GB Patriot Viper RAM (1600mhz @ 1.65v 8-9-8-24)
OCZ Fatal1ty 550w PSu

Any constructive advice would be nice. I'm on a budget so I can't just willy nilly just go out and buy a new PSU.
I've read that 6850's in Xfire will use ~430w under load. Which only leaves me 110w to power the rest of my system.
I've also ready that a quality PSU will supply more than the advertised amount, but I don't know how quality an OCZ psu is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Space is tight... but they are in!




























Will get some serious temperature testing done this weekend, I suspect i need to start learning about watercooling GPU's. LOL


----------



## AMOCO

3rd update for my CrossfireX....(Can you please update for me?)
2x Gigabyte GV-687OC


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

*For my submission:*

Stu-Crossfire [3] 7970 Sapphire 7970's


----------



## makol

6870 Crossfire.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I've got a really old picture of my rig back when x1950 pros were cool:


----------



## 07adams88

07adams88---->(2) 1 XFX HD 6850/ 1 HIS 6850 (both @ 940/1150 (might bump mem back up to 1200))





DENIM that is a BA looking build man I'm not even a fan of a lot of red but you made that look good.


----------



## Kieran

Just upgraded to 2 Sapphire 6950 Dirt 3 Edition's








Will post a new submission when i can find my camera.

Just a quick question. I've installed the drivers but i'm getting a slight yellow tinge on the screen. Did i install the drivers incorrectly?
It's not much of a problem as when my new SSD comes i will reinstall windows anyway so i can start from scratch.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Just upgraded to 2 Sapphire 6950 Dirt 3 Edition's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post a new submission when i can find my camera.
> Just a quick question. I've installed the drivers but i'm getting a slight yellow tinge on the screen. Did i install the drivers incorrectly?
> It's not much of a problem as when my new SSD comes i will reinstall windows anyway so i can start from scratch.


I don't think drivers or a Windows install will help this problem much. Either you have a loose pin in your video connection (HDMI, DVI, VGA cable) or your have a faulty Video card. Try re-seating your video cable and cards and make sure all finger screws are hand tightened (don't tighten too much, they might strip!). Try each card one at a time and see if you get the same yellow tint. The faulty card will be the one that has the yellowish tint. If one does, RMA it.

There's always the video color settings in CCC or Windows display settings to counteract the said tint.


----------



## rgrwng

desperately trying to wait for the 8-series, using 2x 5870s (1GB /each)


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I don't think drivers or a Windows install will help this problem much. Either you have a loose pin in your video connection (HDMI, DVI, VGA cable) or your have a faulty Video card. Try re-seating your video cable and cards and make sure all finger screws are hand tightened (don't tighten too much, they might strip!). Try each card one at a time and see if you get the same yellow tint. The faulty card will be the one that has the yellowish tint. If one does, RMA it.
> There's always the video color settings in CCC or Windows display settings to counteract the said tint.


Just fixed it. It was a loose VGA cable!
Thanks for the help anyway, at least i know what to do if it happens again


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Just fixed it. It was a loose VGA cable!
> Thanks for the help anyway, at least i know what to do if it happens again


No problem, dood









Sometimes, the most annoying problems are the easiest to fix


----------



## wireeater

Wireeater -> 2 x 7950

(Top Sapphire 7950, bottom XFX 7950)


----------



## Hydroplane

I used to have a pair of 4870x2s.... does that count? One of them died lol


----------



## OverSightX

Update to mine:

7970 x 2


----------



## EliteReplay

Please update my picture thanks! in my crossfire members!


----------



## M0J0

Hello xXCrossXFire ClubXx,
MOJO---- [2] 6970 (EK-FC6970 for AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6970 Series - Plexi)


----------



## psikeiro

psikeiro ---- [2] 7970 (Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB )


----------



## jacedaface

Better delete me from here, ive been and swaped my CF 5770 for a GTX 680. Cheers guys.


----------



## ShtKck

Shtkck ---- [2] ASUS DCII Radeon HD 6970

Six PCI slots of graphics prowess powering 3X Eyefinity on ASUS IPS displays.

Older picture but, meh.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

electrogeek007 ---- [2] 5870 1GB (1 Powercolor PCS+, 1 Sapphire with AC Twin Turbo Pro cooler)


----------



## Rye26

here's my crossfire set-up... gigabyte and sapphire 6950 2gb..


















Count me in!


----------



## n8t1308

Cable management is working its way to the top of my priority list once I get a new power supply But its safe to say Im in now!!! Crossfire 6870 1gb


----------



## Newbie2009

wow some really pretty builds


----------



## alfredo82

I'm in. Can't wait for 12.4 official drivers. Anyone know the release date?










xfx 7970 core and powercolor 7970 reference both @ 1100/1500 stock volts


----------



## EliteReplay

Just a noob question, my PSU have 1 cable with two 6pin pci-express connectors... it is ok to connect both video card from this cable
or do i have to use one extension that come with the card?


----------



## Volkovy87

i'm also in









*Volkovy87 ---- [2] 6970 (Gigabyte+Sapphire)*


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Just a noob question, my PSU have 1 cable with two 6pin pci-express connectors... it is ok to connect both video card from this cable
> or do i have to use one extension that come with the card?


I use 1 cable for both cards. Did this on both my 950W and the 700W I'm currently on. Currently its 25A, 25A, 40Ax4 respectively.


----------



## mustangbanshee

I'm in mustangbanshee

2 diamond 6770 hd x fire


----------



## zydrix

can i join here is my rig.

http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff514/ZIcreed/?action=view&current=e1d7cad9.jpg

i have 2 of them, but i dont have the second installed cuz psu wont handle both. just gotta get new psu an CF bridge. the cards are visiontek 5970's brand new too


----------



## Prophecysill

Noob Question,

Does it matter if the 2 cards are right next to eachother or seperate from eachother?

11111222223333333.GIF 143k .GIF file


----------



## Prophecysill




----------



## rainbowhash

IMG001.jpg 391k .jpg file


I one of my cards broke, so now they don't match at all








also cable management isn't one of my priorities...

Rainbow Hash ---- [2] 6970


----------



## Mr Frosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lollingtonbear*
> 
> I did run tri-fire for an hour, but the broken card kept blue screening


I'm not surprised as you have it linked up wrong

Card one links to card two and card two links to card three, you have both cards linked to card one which is wrong.


----------



## Newbie2009

I have xfire, but it has been off almost since I have gotten it due to terribad driver support. Rolled back to RC11 and xfire disabled. Can I still join? Not sure if I want to now, regret the 2nd card purchase. Zero issues with 1 card.


----------



## Alastair

Can someone provide some advice for me. I run 2 1Gb ATI 5770's. They are both overclocked. Cores @ 940Mhz And memory @ 1360 Mhz. I am currently using a 17" 1440X900 screeen. I'm Thinking of getting a 23" screen that has a res of 1920X1080. Will my 5770's still be enough to run most games maxed out on detail levels? Thanks in advance!


----------



## zydrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can someone provide some advice for me. I run 2 1Gb ATI 5770's. They are both overclocked. Cores @ 940Mhz And memory @ 1360 Mhz. I am currently using a 17" 1440X900 screeen. I'm Thinking of getting a 23" screen that has a res of 1920X1080. Will my 5770's still be enough to run most games maxed out on detail levels? Thanks in advance!


u should be ok for most games, u might have to lower setting on bf3 if u play that. but 5770 r some good CF an scale really good.


----------



## Alastair

Thanks so much for the quick reply!


----------



## AllGamer

good thing i came across this topic









now i noticed a lot of "funny" connections with your cross fires

so, few observation seems like some of you have both tabs (golden fingers or whatever you want to call it) connected

some of you, connect the 2nd and 3rd xfire to the main card

in which i believed the normal would simply be to daisy chain them all if you have 3 or more, like 1st to the 2nd card, then 2nd to the 3rd card, and then 3rd to the 4th card

so, back to the other interesting cases, does it gain any improvements if you connect both tabs, or if you connect the 2nd and 3rd card to the main card directly?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> 1st to the 2nd card, then 2nd to the 3rd card, and then 3rd to the 4th card


Yep, thats how you should do it.


----------



## octiny

OCTINY ---- [3] 6970 2GB


----------



## AllGamer

does the 1st and 2nd card get enough air flow being so sandwiched between each other?

nice, i see you got the Corsair H100 there

i had no space to install the ginormus radiator of the H100 there, so i opted for the H80 instead which fits perfectly at the real exhaust fan spot


----------



## Alastair

Man guys those are amazing machines! Like works of art!


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> does the 1st and 2nd card get enough air flow being so sandwiched between each other?


They get a little toasty sometimes!









In BF3 I get into the mid-high 70's on 1 and 2 with a custom fan profile, the 3rd card never leaves the 60's though.

Yeah my H100 was a tight squeeze, surprising due to the massiveness of the case, which I guess is directly caused by the mounting hole positions due to multiple MB size support.


----------



## AllGamer

AllGamer ---- [2] 7970 (ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5)


----------



## Alastair

How does one join this crossfire x club?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How does one join this crossfire x club?


read post #1 in page 1
easy to follow details there

just look at my posting above as an example


----------



## Alastair

He he blonde moment then!!!!


----------



## Alastair

Ok I don't know if I'm just being stupid but I don't quite understand how to join? Do I add the number and type of cards to my signature and add my pics to that as well?


----------



## Aleslammer

Aleslammer ---- 2 x 3870 X2 @ 877/963


----------



## Alastair

Alastair ---- [2] 5770 @ 940/1360


----------



## Alastair

Its a little messy inside. Any advice for helping me neaten cables up? My case does not have cable routing behind the motherboard.


----------



## zydrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Its a little messy inside. Any advice for helping me neaten cables up? My case does not have cable routing behind the motherboard.


yeah, dust out the case for 1, an then get some zip ties an push all ur cables as neatly an as close as possible an zip tie them. thats what i would do. mayb even unhook everything an try to hook everything back up an look for ways to make it look better. or the only other option is buy a new case.


----------



## zydrix

dont know for sure if i ever put pics of my cards up, but here u go. the paper says my name if u cant see it so u all know that it is my system for sure. cable management isnt to good, will b better once i get my new psu an hyper 212+ this week


----------



## Alastair

I just got the case and its an excellent case for the price. It just lacks the cable management of other cases. That's its only minus


----------



## Alastair

How long does it usually take. To get added to the club.


----------



## AllGamer

are any of you having any luck with the 12.4 drivers and Crossfire?

it seems to be broken for me, as things runs even SLOWER when they are in crossfire than when it runs with a single 7970 card.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> are any of you having any luck with the 12.4 drivers and Crossfire?
> 
> it seems to be broken for me, as things runs even SLOWER when they are in crossfire than when it runs with a single 7970 card.


Go back to rc11 till 12.5 whql. Word is the cfx+eyefinity issue will be dealt with in that release.


----------



## zydrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> are any of you having any luck with the 12.4 drivers and Crossfire?
> it seems to be broken for me, as things runs even SLOWER when they are in crossfire than when it runs with a single 7970 card.


im using 12.4 an i seem to be playing bf3 better, an all my other games, better. except for gta4







ovr all i like them


----------



## AllGamer

wow! i finally managed to complete 1 full 3Dmark11 bench on crossfire using 12.3
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3329756

but results sucks

and there was a lot of stuttering in many scenes

i recall reading this on several other comments in the 7970 main topic


----------



## duhjuh

duhjuh-
2x 6870 gigabyte windforce x3 editions


----------



## Alastair

Alastair ---- 2 x 5770 @ 940/1360


----------



## Alastair

Why is this thing not adding me to the club!!!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why is this thing not adding me to the club!!!


Are you daft? Read the first post.


----------



## Alastair

I did. i can't understand what im doin wrong. Yes i can be quite daft sometimes.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I did. i can't understand what im doin wrong. Yes i can be quite daft sometimes.


I think I get it now... You have to create the signature, it isn't automatically created. Btw you've been added to the club registry for days now.


----------



## Alastair

Ah i see now. ok cool thanks man!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> wow! i finally managed to complete 1 full 3Dmark11 bench on crossfire using 12.3
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3329756
> but results sucks
> and there was a lot of stuttering in many scenes
> i recall reading this on several other comments in the 7970 main topic


update....

this morning after 1.5 hours cleaning, installing, removing, installing several ATI drivers versions and flavours, i finally managed to get 12.4 working stable on cross fire + eyefinity

before 12.4 will simply perform like crap when cross fire was enabled, so no idea what i did or did not do, but now it's working fine.

everytime CCC goes crazy on me i just use ATIman uninstaller, and fixes everything for me.

okay maybe i do know the difference after all

this time, after a full ATIman clean up, whenever a new driver i tested and doesn't work, instead of uninstalling everything! and installing a new version of everything, i kept the latest CCC, and only replaced the drivers via ATI own install manager

last night i had all kind of funky issues with several versions of the drivers causing 1 of my 6 monitor to show black and white only, and it will not go back to normal until i used ATI man uninstaller to clean up whatever was set wrong by the ATI drivers

keeping my fingers crossed tonight, and revert my card back to stock speed 1000 instead of reference speed 925 to see if it's stable with these 12.4 drivers

between last night and this morning i tried all kind of combination with
RC11 (good, but missing settings options),
official 11.12, (no good)
12.1 (not even detecting 7970, the .inf file confirms the same)
ASUS drivers that came with card (crashes at some benches)
newer ASUS drivers from the website (crashes at some benches)
12.2 (unstable)
12.3 (stable but poor performance) (previous try crashed a lot when i just got the 7970)
12.4 beta (almost perfect, but was not playing well with eyefinity)
12.4 (crashed like there's no tomorrow, impossible to use crossfire), on the 2nd try (today) now it's 'magically" working the way it's supposed to

I guess after doing all that stuff, i probably might have compiled all the missing stuff from all the previous versions of the drivers to make 12.4 work properly LMAO!


----------



## corrinthians

Corrinthians ---- [2] 6950


----------



## Farih

2x 7850's with Scythe Setsugen 2 coolers


----------



## Mr Frosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrinthians*
> 
> Corrinthians ---- [2] 6950


You tried unlocking them?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ricwin

Sweet pair of 6950's. Gotta love the white & black colour scheme


----------



## Alastair

Guys any idea while my crossfire set up is running my cards at 8x/16x and not 16x/16x? I cant find any bios settings that woukd make my one card run at only 8x. Ive also reinstalled my drivers but to no avail. Both my cards were running at 16x until not so long ago but i cant figure out whats changed or what settings would change it.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys any idea while my crossfire set up is running my cards at 8x/16x and not 16x/16x? I cant find any bios settings that woukd make my one card run at only 8x. Ive also reinstalled my drivers but to no avail. Both my cards were running at 16x until not so long ago but i cant figure out whats changed or what settings would change it.


This would be the PCI-E lane downclocking the card to save power/wear on the board when it doesn't need the extra GPU power.
Well, that's most likely it. There's a test in GPU-Z if you click the question mark next to the PCI-E lane speed!









Which card is the main monitor plugged into? I'm assuming it's the one that isn't downclocking. - For reference my second card (bottom one) clocks down to 8x PCI-E 1.0



My 6850's when I was cleaning them!











While they're running, do you guys think top mounting the PSU would help with temps? Both cards get about the same temps. (1c difference).

Also I came here to mention that one card had a different vBIOS, so I flashed the older one with the newer vBIOS. (Well whichever was the later version).
Fair to say I forgot to backup... But it's working flawlessley! I'd suggest you guys to do the same! I've seen less lag in Kombustor and in some games the cards run a bit smoother. (Less choppy which i always thought was drivers).

My Afterburner now also works when I tick "Synchronise clocks between cards" and when I ran kombustor before it'd sometimes stuff up.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys any idea while my crossfire set up is running my cards at 8x/16x and not 16x/16x? I cant find any bios settings that woukd make my one card run at only 8x. Ive also reinstalled my drivers but to no avail. Both my cards were running at 16x until not so long ago but i cant figure out whats changed or what settings would change it.


Definately download GPU-Z v0.6.2 and see what it says in there.
If its reporting x16 and x8 in there, click the little question mark next to the PCI-E Buss Interface info.a It will load a render/stress test to take your GPU's out of ULPS mode (which should then show you the correct x16 and x16 lanes).
The MSI 990 FXA is a cracking board which supports two full x16 cards at the same time.

I'm gonna have to withdraw from this club. I may have two 5770's setup in Crossfire, but cant actually play any damn games with them both running.
In BFBC2: the screen and various onjects/textures simply flash black.
In Skyrim: flames, smoke, water spray, particle effects all have large boxes around and flash at an alarming rate.
In any game: i get terrible microstutter. My old MSI K9A2 CF board had no such microstutter issues, even though in Crossfire it would only support PCI-E x8 for both coards (x16 for a single card)
This current motherboard has a gimped PCI-E slot... x4. so i get x16 and x4, and i've read that on some boards, Asus send the secondary PCI-E slot via the southbridge then it links with the primary slot









Gonna sell my two 5770's and buy a single 6850/6870/7770


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Definately download GPU-Z v0.6.2 and see what it says in there.
> If its reporting x16 and x8 in there, click the little question mark next to the PCI-E Buss Interface info.a It will load a render/stress test to take your GPU's out of ULPS mode (which should then show you the correct x16 and x16 lanes).
> The MSI 990 FXA is a cracking board which supports two full x16 cards at the same time.


Yes I ran GPU-Z with the whole texture test but it still reported that the one card was running at 8X. I could hear thet cards were being stressed slightly because the fans were revving up but GPU-Z reported no changes. Im using GPU-Z 0.5.9
Quote:


> Which card is the main monitor plugged into? I'm assuming it's the one that isn't downclocking. - For reference my second card (bottom one) clocks down to 8x PCI-E 1.0


Funnily enough my screen is plugged into the one that is reporting 8X. I dunno whats happened? Any motherboard drivers that might have caused this cause i reinstalled windows recently? Its also reporting 8x @2.0 mode. Not 1.0? Im so confused!?!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys any idea while my crossfire set up is running my cards at 8x/16x and not 16x/16x? I cant find any bios settings that woukd make my one card run at only 8x. Ive also reinstalled my drivers but to no avail. Both my cards were running at 16x until not so long ago but i cant figure out whats changed or what settings would change it.


the PCIe bandwidth speed is based on the motherboard design and BIOS

it might simply be your motherboard does not support 16x on the other slots but the 1st one.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the PCIe bandwidth speed is based on the motherboard design and BIOS
> it might simply be your motherboard does not support 16x on the other slots but the 1st one.


I very nearly bought the GD65 from Scan.co.uk, where its spec is listed as having two PCI-E x16 slots.
However, MSI's website states one x16 and one x8.

The GD80 on the other hand has four (yes, 4 of them) PCI-E x16 slots for some Quadfire action!
Both motherboards, obviously, support PCI-Express version 2.0 though.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Does anyone here use a Video Card holder? I'm looking at getting This sort of thing, so I can mount a fan to it.. My bottom card runs 6c hotter then my top one? Well at 1GHz anyway..

Anyone with alternatives/advice would be greatly appreciated! I'll rep you too!









EDIT: I could get 2/3rds of a new cooler with that..

Considering 2x H40's right now.. $150 total. That or a XSPC kit, then get waterblocks eventually..


----------



## Alastair

No this board definately has 16x both PCI-E lanes because I WAS running both cards at 16x. Im not sure if my reinstalling of windows would have caused anything?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No this board definately has 16x both PCI-E lanes because I WAS running both cards at 16x. Im not sure if my reinstalling of windows would have caused anything?


Maybe? Have you checked the motherboard manufacturer site for drivers? It doesn't even really matter.. I mean I know you want what you paid for, but in reality a 5770 wouldn't be really bottlenecked running at 8x PCI-E 2.0


----------



## Alastair

Yeah I know but it kind of gets to me because it was running at 16. And I just want to find out whats changed because it might go wrong in the future when Im running faster GPU's


----------



## jdip

I can join this club soon, I have a second 6950 on the way!


----------



## Segell

Segell ---- [2] 6850 (MSI cyclone and Sapphire 2gb)


----------



## ihatelolcats

just got 6870 #2 for graduation. i deleted the stuff in device manager, and there are no hidden devices. ccc isn't launching or showing up in right click, it gives a "cli.implementation" missing file error. i think it's not installed at all but i've tried 3 times.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just got 6870 #2 for graduation. i deleted the stuff in device manager, and there are no hidden devices. ccc isn't launching or showing up in right click, it gives a "cli.implementation" missing file error. i think it's not installed at all but i've tried 3 times.


Uninstall all of your drivers with a driver sweeper program, uninstall all forms of "AMD" programs. Then install the latest drivers + caps with both cards installed and connected with the bridge.
If this fails fresh Win7 install!


----------



## Alastair

Well my new 23" display is on its way. Soon it will be time to see if the 5770's still have enough grunt to push out pixels with the best of them! Can't wait!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well my new 23" display is on its way. Soon it will be time to see if the 5770's still have enough grunt to push out pixels with the best of them! Can't wait!


I wasn't really in the game when 5770's were the thing.. Well apart from knowing that a 5850 was a good card.








What does a 5770 perform like? and how do they scale in crossfire? I see them being used alot - I know the 6850's were the replacement for them in the 6xxx generation from the pricepoint.


----------



## Alastair

They have pretty much the same specs as the HD4870 and HD4890. But they had the 40nm die revision and were given tessellation units for dx11. The 5770 has 800 shaders running at 850Mhz, and 1Gb of GDDR5 memory at 1200Mhz (4800Mhz effective) on a 128bit memory bus giving it an effective memory bandwidth of 76.8Gb/s of bandwidth. It produces 1.36 TFLOPS of processing power. They scale very well in dual crossfire. Far Cry 2 @ 1920x1080: single 45.5 FPS. Dual crossfire: 83.71 FPS. Heaven 2.0 1920x1080: Single 9.1 FPS. Crossfire 15.1 FPS. Using my local pc mag for the benches, I'm not sure what detail settings they were using. But the average performance increase is basically double. The reason why people loved these cards was because they were cheap and two in crossfire could almost match 5870. So they were quite popular! They are also very overclockable. I got to 940Mhz on the core and 1360Mhz on the memory with no extra voltage. Unfortunately my cards are reference boards and can't change the voltages as far as I know. People with non reference boards were able to push the core to 1Ghz and above and memory past 1400Mhz because they have voltage access.


----------



## Alastair

For detailed info on the 5770 go here
I was really dissapointed that AMD never released a 5790. My vision for the 5790 was basically a 5770 using a 256bit memory bus. It's a shame AMD never bothered to release such a card.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> For detailed info on the 5770 go here
> I was really dissapointed that AMD never released a 5790. My vision for the 5790 was basically a 5770 using a 256bit memory bus. It's a shame AMD never bothered to release such a card.


There are quite a few generations where AMD never bothers to release such a card, simply because the demand isn't there. In this case why pay more for a "better" 5770 when you could just get a 5850 which is better all around?

So basically a 5770 is exactly the same to a 6850 of last gen. 6850 brings high end performance down to mid pricepoints, such as the 5770 did with the 4870/4890 (from what you've said).


----------



## Alastair

Ya the 6850 is basically the 5790 I envisioned because it has the 256bit memory bus. But it was released a year after I bought my PC so.... Dissapointment. But I'm still really happy with the two 5770's. They have performed well over the years and hopefully they can hold on for a little bit longer!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ya the 6850 is basically the 5790 I envisioned because it has the 256bit memory bus. But it was released a year after I bought my PC so.... Dissapointment. But I'm still really happy with the two 5770's. They have performed well over the years and hopefully they can hold on for a little bit longer!


Sounds like you're in the same boat as me! If you've looked at my rig, you'll see that I've got 2x 6850's. Some games don't run the best on them 'cause of the 1GB of VRAM. I was considering selling them for ~$120 AUD each. Then just get a 7850 or the likes. But in one way that'd be a downgrade


----------



## Alastair

Ya well. The 7770 performs almost 30% better then the 5770. Maybe if the price is right I'll upgrade to a crossfire 7770 set up. If only you lived in South Africa I would buy your cards off of you without a second thought cause apparently a single 6850 performs twice as well as the 5770 due to its larger memory bus!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ya well. The 7770 performs almost 30% better then the 5770. Maybe if the price is right I'll upgrade to a crossfire 7770 set up. If only you lived in South Africa I would buy your cards off of you without a second thought cause apparently a single 6850 performs twice as well as the 5770 due to its larger memory bus!


Really? Nice!









Might not sell for a while yet! Btw a 7770 is about the same as a 6850, excepting that it uses less power and overclocks more!








I'd be jumping on a 7850 if i were you, you'd be better off with a singular card for a while then get a 7850 later!










EDIT: That or a GTX480, I'd kill to swap my cards for a GTX480, then i'd grab a second after a month or so.


----------



## Alastair

I don't really prefer one brand over the other. I just buy the card that has the best bang for my buck at the time because I'm still in school (matric, thankfully it's nearly over!) so budget is always tight. And It was AMD last time. I used to have nVidia cards though. I had an FX5500(underwhelming performance) in my first pc. Then an 8500GT. And now the 5770's, and hopefully they can hold on for another year or two.


----------



## Ricwin

Two 5770's is similar to 5870 performance, and costs much less.
Actually, a 6850 is significantly better than a 7770 in real world gaming tests. Results from 7770 are very similar to a 5770, so close are the scores from the 5770, 6770 & 7770 that upgrading to either is pointless (unless you get them for free). As for Crossfire 5770's, buying a single 7770 is a big downgrade in performance and crossfire 7770's wont give any sort of big performance increase you'd want for the cost.

As Matt said, get a 7850 if you want to see some bigger numbers and have the option for a cheaper upgrade in the future with crossfire


----------



## Johnny_Utah

Johnny_Utah

[3] x 7970's


----------



## AllGamer

the nicest thing is, you got them all on water, which i'm actually suprised you were able to find a water block for tri-fire

can you please provide model / price & link to that block?

thanks


----------



## Johnny_Utah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the nicest thing is, you got them all on water, which i'm actually suprised you were able to find a water block for tri-fire
> can you please provide model / price & link to that block?
> thanks


Certainly!

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14867/ex-blc-1044/EK_Radeon_HD_7970_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FC7970_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html

I picked them up for 116.95 from FrozenCpu (above) where I also purchased the Triple Serial Bridge and link pieces. I really like the looks of the blocks and they perform wonderfully. These cards are beasts when it comes to over clocking and keeping them underwater allows me to run those clocks up


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny_Utah*
> 
> Certainly!
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14867/ex-blc-1044/EK_Radeon_HD_7970_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FC7970_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html
> I picked them up for 116.95 from FrozenCpu (above) where I also purchased the Triple Serial Bridge and link pieces. I really like the looks of the blocks and they perform wonderfully. These cards are beasts when it comes to over clocking and keeping them underwater allows me to run those clocks up


what about the "Hub" thing were you got the 3 blocks attached to?

that's actually what i wanted to find out.

Thanks


----------



## Alastair

Finally I managed to sort out them cables! It looks a lot better inside now! What you all think?


----------



## Johnny_Utah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> what about the "Hub" thing were you got the 3 blocks attached to?
> that's actually what i wanted to find out.
> Thanks


Oops, sorry

Okay so here is the Triple Serial Bridge: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10972/ex-blc-759/EK_FC_Bridge_Triple_Serial_-_SLI_Connection_EK-FC_Bridge_Triple_Serial.html?id=TM2iJcub&mv_pc=207 (They have them running in parallel also if you like)

You also need one of these for each card: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10968/ex-blc-755/EK_FC_Link_R48X058X0697079507970_-_SLI_Connection_EK-FC_Link_R48X058X0.html?id=TM2iJcub&mv_pc=206


----------



## Alastair

Oh by the way I fixed the problem where my one pci-e slot was only running at 8x. i took the cards out and started the computer without them. i waited for the no graphics BIOS error. turned off. Put the cards back in. And it was fixed!!! So for those who know their pci-e slots are capable of 16x, but are only running at 8x. Give this solution a try!:thumb:Oh by the way I fixed the problem where my one pci-e slot was only running at 8x. i took the cards out and started the computer without them. i waited for the no graphics BIOS error. turned off. Put the cards back in. And it was fixed!!! So for those who know their pci-e slots are capable of 16x, but are only running at 8x. Give this solution a try!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh by the way I fixed the problem where my one pci-e slot was only running at 8x. i took the cards out and started the computer without them. i waited for the no graphics BIOS error. turned off. Put the cards back in. And it was fixed!!! So for those who know their pci-e slots are capable of 16x, but are only running at 8x. Give this solution a try!:thumb:Oh by the way I fixed the problem where my one pci-e slot was only running at 8x. i took the cards out and started the computer without them. i waited for the no graphics BIOS error. turned off. Put the cards back in. And it was fixed!!! So for those who know their pci-e slots are capable of 16x, but are only running at 8x. Give this solution a try!


Pasted twice?









But that's a good fix! Something that I wouldn't have thought about


----------



## Alastair

Oh shoot sorry about the double post! Using my Galaxy S II and the first time i tried submitting the post it said that it failed.


----------



## Alastair

Johnny_Utah doesn't your cpu bottleneck your graphics cards? I mean the first gen i7's were top of the line when they were released and they even bottlenecked a trifire 58xx setup.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Johnny_Utah doesn't your cpu bottleneck your graphics cards? I mean the first gen i7's were top of the line when they were released and they even bottlenecked a trifire 58xx setup.


What is he running?


----------



## Alastair

Looks like a Sandy Bridge system. But Iv'e heard that even the fastest CPU'S can be a bottleneck for a tri and quadfire setup. So would't second gen I7 bottleneck HD7xxx trifire like the first gen I7 bottlenecked 5870 trifire systems?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Looks like a Sandy Bridge system. But Iv'e heard that even the fastest CPU'S can be a bottleneck for a tri and quadfire setup.


Depends what cards and CPU's.. Generally two cards is a better then three, excess power usage and heat generated. Along with scaling being alot worse with 3x and 4x cards


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny_Utah*
> 
> Oops, sorry
> Okay so here is the Triple Serial Bridge: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10972/ex-blc-759/EK_FC_Bridge_Triple_Serial_-_SLI_Connection_EK-FC_Bridge_Triple_Serial.html?id=TM2iJcub&mv_pc=207 (They have them running in parallel also if you like)
> You also need one of these for each card: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10968/ex-blc-755/EK_FC_Link_R48X058X0697079507970_-_SLI_Connection_EK-FC_Link_R48X058X0.html?id=TM2iJcub&mv_pc=206


nice, Thanks, that's exactly what i couldn't figure out about doing cross or tri-pire setups using H20


----------



## Johnny_Utah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Johnny_Utah doesn't your cpu bottleneck your graphics cards? I mean the first gen i7's were top of the line when they were released and they even bottlenecked a trifire 58xx setup.


Haven't had that problem yet as I am running Eyefinity. With one screen that might be an issue. I generally run games max graphics so I load the cards pretty well at 57x10. I added this particular build in down below on my sig. I ran 3 x 580s on a 2600k clocked at 4.6 and didn't get the performance that I have now with these 7970's, or even close. PCI-E 3.0 seems to help quite a bit more with 3 + cards.

If you check Callsignvega's posts, you will see that the days of 3-4 cards scaling poorly may well be ending. I find that I have a significant performance jump from 2-3 and he saw some as great in 3-4.

Now, in my x58 set-ups, I saw HUGE jumps going to SB, and from SB to SB-E.

Sorry guys, I don't know why this build isn't showing below. Might someone be able to help me?

Got it thanks Alastair!


----------



## Alastair

You have to set it so that the rig shows in your sig


----------



## Alastair

Anytime man!!!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny_Utah*
> 
> Johnny_Utah
> 
> [3] x 7970's


Nice, I gotta be honest though I just sold one of my 3 7970's because there is nothing 2 of em cant handle


----------



## jojobis

johnny_utah ...3 way cf
nice job duke







look good


----------



## forever109

ok guys, i will join the club soon, building my set up.now, i am wondering if a 3 way bridge work on 2 way xfire set up. please let me know.
thx


----------



## Alastair

Yeah should work I think.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Nice, I gotta be honest though I just sold one of my 3 7970's because there is nothing 2 of em cant handle


Terraria will bring your trifire 7970's to its knees!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Uninstall all of your drivers with a driver sweeper program, uninstall all forms of "AMD" programs. Then install the latest drivers + caps with both cards installed and connected with the bridge.
> If this fails fresh Win7 install!


got it working, thanks
now how do you guys control fan speed? apparently only one card at a time can be set and the other goes to default


----------



## colaxs

Hello everyone

I am planning to get a 6970 and crossfire it with my existing unlocked and OCed 6950.

I have an i5 2400 CPU. would it bottleneck the Crossfire setup?

Also, my second PCI 2.0 express lane is at x4. so the overall Xfire system will be limited to X4 operation. Will that hamper overall performance?

Is is better to sell my 6950 and buy a 670 now?

I mostly play FPS' like BF3, Metro, Borderlands, Crysis 1, Warhead and Crysis 2.

Thank everyone


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> got it working, thanks
> now how do you guys control fan speed? apparently only one card at a time can be set and the other goes to default


Afterburner, then set "syncronise settings between GPU's" and it should allow you. That is if your cards are the same (I.E Reference and reference) or in my case 2x of the same card that's non-ref!

Otherwise you could just use 2x different programs!








Or flash the bios' of the cards with custom fan control on them? I'd suggest 2x different programs though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colaxs*
> 
> Hello everyone
> I am planning to get a 6970 and crossfire it with my existing unlocked and OCed 6950.
> I have an i5 2400 CPU. would it bottleneck the Crossfire setup?
> Also, my second PCI 2.0 express lane is at x4. so the overall Xfire system will be limited to X4 operation. Will that hamper overall performance?
> Is is better to sell my 6950 and buy a 670 now?
> I mostly play FPS' like BF3, Metro, Borderlands, Crysis 1, Warhead and Crysis 2.
> Thank everyone


This is a hard choice.. A 6970 Crossfire is better then a GTX670, the GTX670 would also cost more then 2x 6970's.. The 6970's use more power and don't overclock as far as a GTX670. The GTX670 can have a second/third card added down the line for a bigger boost!

That being said 2x 6950's is a fair way ahead of 1x GTX670, at 4x you don't really lose too much performance (all of 7%>). Keeping 2x 6970's is much harder to do then 1x GTX670.. I have a friend with a 690 I with 2x 6950's and he struggles a bit. Depends what sidefans you have etc. (and the coolers on the cards and custom fan profiles).

The power supply is just sufficent, as for the CPU I don't think it'd be too much of a bottleneck.. I mean afterall you're going to bottleneck no matter what! Some games are really GPU intensive, others aren't.

It all depends how techy you are, I love my Crossfire'd cards. But I'd grab a single better card if i could but the Price/Performance of 2x cards isn't beaten.


----------



## colaxs

Hi

Thanks for that. Yeah, my dilemma as well. Not sure if my cabinet has proper cooling to accommodate two Radeon 6970s. I currently have a reference cooler one and a friend of mine is offering to sell me the Windforce 3x edition so it's very tempting.

The windforce 3x 670 is in stock as well and is very tempting, from an acoustics point of view. definitely quieter than two 6970s for sure..

can't make up my mind either way.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colaxs*
> 
> Hi
> Thanks for that. Yeah, my dilemma as well. Not sure if my cabinet has proper cooling to accommodate two Radeon 6970s. I currently have a reference cooler one and a friend of mine is offering to sell me the Windforce 3x edition so it's very tempting.
> The windforce 3x 670 is in stock as well and is very tempting, from an acoustics point of view. definitely quieter than two 6970s for sure..
> can't make up my mind either way.


As I said, my point of argument with a friend getting 2x 6950's over a single GTX580 is that most games that don't support crossfire are happy to run off a single 6950 nicely.
If you're a techy person, i'd say jump on that 6970 your friend is offering! If you're not so technical and just want it to work buy a GTX670


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colaxs*
> 
> Hi
> Thanks for that. Yeah, my dilemma as well. Not sure if my cabinet has proper cooling to accommodate two Radeon 6970s. I currently have a reference cooler one and a friend of mine is offering to sell me the Windforce 3x edition so it's very tempting.
> The windforce 3x 670 is in stock as well and is very tempting, from an acoustics point of view. definitely quieter than two 6970s for sure..
> can't make up my mind either way.


STAY AWAY from the Giga Windforce. It's a crap card, with voltage control completely removed. If you google the 6970 windforce and look at the pcb, there is a whole section on the pcb that is bare. What the heck?

CFX 6970s is still pretty fast, darn fast. The difference to me is the cost of entry. Used 6970s etc is under 250 imo versus selling what you have and buying a 670 or equivalent. One route is easier and cheaper upfront. The 2nd is more of a pain in the arse but better in the long run.


----------



## ihatelolcats

any reason why furmark is only loading each card 45% ?

fullscreen
1920x1080
AA off
dynamic camera


----------



## ocmi_teddy

wrong thread my bad, please delete


----------



## AllGamer

so, with the imminent release of 7990 next month (i'll be ordering two)

I've been pondering, if there's even a point or need to do a tri-fire or quad-fire setup using 7990

which technically speaking it's actually a Hex-fire and Octo-fire setup









so i was thinking, is that setup even supported at all in the drivers?


----------



## animal0307

I believe is possible but impractical unless you are going to folding with them. I believe windows can detect more than 4 gpu's but can only use 4 or less. Then there is the matter of video games supporting multiple gpu's that is if you game.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I believe windows can detect more than 4 gpu's but can only use 4 or less. Then there is the matter of video games supporting multiple gpu's that is if you game.


that's were my concern lies

as will they even get recognize past Quad-fire, because all of the benches and reviews, and people here in OCN most has ever gone is Quad fire

so, it'll be interesting to see a Hex / Octo-fire setup, assuming it actually works; else there's no point

game support shouldn't be a problem, that should come down to the regular Cross to Quad fire support in the drivers

only that in this situation it'll be Hex / Octo-fire instead.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> I believe is possible but impractical unless you are going to folding with them. I believe windows can detect more than 4 gpu's but can only use 4 or less. Then there is the matter of video games supporting multiple gpu's that is if you game.


Crossfire only supports 4 gpus. You can run more than four for computing no problem. But as mentioned the driver only supports 4 gpu for crossfire. This is the same for nvidia as well.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Crossfire only supports 4 gpus. You can run more than four for computing no problem. But as mentioned the driver only supports 4 gpu for crossfire. This is the same for nvidia as well.


Thank you!

that's solves my concern once and for all, no more need to dilute myself into this idea anymore


----------



## duhjuh

if anyone want to trade a 7970 r 7950 for 2 6870s or 2 reference 6870s for 2 non reference 6870s let me know


----------



## Alastair

Can somebody please help me. I am using catalyst 12.3. GPU-Z is reporting that the drivers I am using are 8.951.0.0 but no mention of catalyst 12.3. MSI Afterburner is reporting 7.14.10.0894 and it says catalyst 12.3.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can somebody please help me. I am using catalyst 12.3. GPU-Z is reporting that the drivers I am using are 8.951.0.0 but no mention of catalyst 12.3. MSI Afterburner is reporting 7.14.10.0894 and it says catalyst 12.3.


Drivers are built off family groups, so even if it is a 8.951, is still a 12.3 driver. You can check benchmark3d to get more info on any driver and it's specific before install.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> if anyone want to trade a 7970 r 7950 for 2 6870s or 2 reference 6870s for 2 non reference 6870s let me know


I'm slightly interested, but seeing as you have no rep it's hard to actually do this.. That and i'd be stuck with no GPU's for a few weeks, then there's the postage for us both..

Why are you sidegrading? Technically downgrading? I was considering the upgrade to a 7870/7950 recently actually, but it's too much of a financial loss for such a small upgrade


----------



## Newbie2009

What drivers have yall been using for xfire? I have found 12.4 to be the best for me so far.
However just flashed both my cards to the ghz edition bios, so trying out 12.7 now.


----------



## Alastair

Guys should update my profile. I upgraded to two 6790's now! I'll get a picture in later!


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

SonicAgamemnon ---- [2] 7970 (XFX Black Edition, Double Dissipation, Ghost)













The full build log is available here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279034/build-log-derezzer-cosmos-ii-editing-and-engineering-workstation


----------



## ihatelolcats

wow, those look amazingly good


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> wow, those look amazingly good


Here's a few closer shots, inside and out:


----------



## supwang

supwang ---- [2] 7970


----------



## wermad

picked up a couple 6970s for Eyefinity goodness. I might throw in a 3rd for an extra boost for three screens.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> picked up a couple 6970s for Eyefinity goodness. I might throw in a 3rd for an extra boost for three screens.


What about those 4 gtx 480's? You pitch them?


----------



## Shev7chenko

Sapphire Xtreme 5830's


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> What about those 4 gtx 480's? You pitch them?


Yeah, I used the money to fund my three screens. Nice setup but lots of power required for it







. I'm doing air this time around and I'm trying to get away from the expensive water route.

Plus, I'm always changing gear







Gotta stay put with this for a while since the stork came a knocking again


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yeah, I used the money to fund my three screens. Nice setup but lots of power required for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm doing air this time around and I'm trying to get away from the expensive water route.
> Plus, I'm always changing gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta stay put with this for a while since the stork came a knocking again


Congrats on the Stork. Go get that thing snipped or you'll never get new gpus in the future







. I just sold my 3 Asus 24" lcd's yesterday. I'm done with 3 screen gaming for a while. So sick of games working then not and back and fourth. Some support it, some don't, some need widescreen fixer or other 3rd party help. I'm done. LOL.






















Just ordered the Dell Ultra Sharp 30" 2560x1600p monitor























The price is steep tho but you only live once right


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the Dell Ultra Sharp 30" 2560x1600p monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The price is steep tho but you only live once right


Nice! did you check out Catleap? I keep hearing about this monitors and their great price. Congrats on the beauty dell


----------



## Hambone07si

Yeah, seen them. I could of bought 3 of the 27" 2560x1440's for $920. Not to sure on reliability with those. I just want to go with 1 screen for now and see how that goes for a year. No headaches. I've been on 3 screen setup for over 2 years now. Since the 480's came out. Who know's, mite end up with 2 more of the Dell 30's if I like it that much


----------



## vonalka

Hi - can you add me to the club?

vonalka ---- 2 x 3GB AMD 7970 reference cards


Build log for this rig: http://www.overclock.net/t/1254106/cosmos-ii-i7-3960x-build

Also, in my AMD rig I have a 7970 crossfired with a 7950:


Build log for this rig: http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'm slightly interested, but seeing as you have no rep it's hard to actually do this.. That and i'd be stuck with no GPU's for a few weeks, then there's the postage for us both..
> Why are you sidegrading? Technically downgrading? I was considering the upgrade to a 7870/7950 recently actually, but it's too much of a financial loss for such a small upgrade


sorry missed your post im sidgrading (6870s for 6870s) so i can use water blocks as my gpus are non ref (i thought i want going to be going under water for a while)
or up(down?) grading to a 7950 so i can have the extra vram i need for eyefintity
so i need ref for water and /or more vram


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Yeah, seen them. I could of bought 3 of the 27" 2560x1440's for $920. Not to sure on reliability with those. I just want to go with 1 screen for now and see how that goes for a year. No headaches. I've been on 3 screen setup for over 2 years now. Since the 480's came out. Who know's, mite end up with 2 more of the Dell 30's if I like it that much


You don't want that. It's too much screen space, taxes your eyes/brains to digest the info. Besides that, it's freaking huge space wise.

Btw, updated.


----------



## duhjuh

LIES! never can you have too much screen space lol
but i can see space requirnments


----------



## hijackerjack

Well. I should've joined this club a while ago lol. I got a 6770 crossfired with a 6750 that I had laying around. I know it's not that powerful, but it was just for fun haha. Thinking about upgrading to a 7950 though. For some reason that card just intrigues me. I need to come up with 300 bucks for the TF3 MSI one haha.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> LIES! never can you have too much screen space lol
> but i can see space requirnments


It's like sitting a foot away from a big tv. You feel all googly eyed staring at it. That's why your mom always said not to sit too close to the tv.


----------



## duhjuh

nah i love it the bezels dispensary after th first week and you do have to sit back a lil for certain games the mistake is turning your head to focus on something yo0ur focus should be the center screen and anything on the out side should be in the corner of your eye


----------



## wermad

Picked up a third card for a bit more oomph


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Picked up a third card for a bit more oomph


You change gear so often Werm lol.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You change gear so often Werm lol.


I know







. Going air this time







. I got tired of the expenses of water cooling. Plus, this will be a new challenge for me


----------



## juicelee53

juicelee53- (2) 7970's in crossfire. Forgive the mess, still setting up cooling loop and cable management.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicelee53*
> 
> juicelee53- (2) 7970's in crossfire. Forgive the mess, still setting up cooling loop and cable management.


I'll take pity on you and not link your last pic in the registry.


----------



## juicelee53

lol thanks


----------



## Alastair

Guys I have two 6790's crossfired. Im using catalyst 12.6. Afturburner keeps telling me that GPU2 is at 100% load when just sitting in the desktop. The temperature is also at 60C compared to GPU 1 which idles at 45C. How do I fix this?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I have two 6790's crossfired. Im using catalyst 12.6. Afturburner keeps telling me that GPU2 is at 100% load when just sitting in the desktop. The temperature is also at 60C compared to GPU 1 which idles at 45C. How do I fix this?


What are the other tools telling you? (msi afterburner, gpuz, asus tweak, sapphire trixx)?


----------



## Alastair

GPU-z tells me that card 2 is clocked up to 3d speeds and is at 60C. I uninstalled trixx because i dont know if its good to have afturburner and trixx running at the same time. Especially when I want to overclock . But when it was installed it told me the same thing.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> GPU-z tells me that card 2 is clocked up to 3d speeds and is at 60C. I uninstalled trixx because i dont know if its good to have afturburner and trixx running at the same time. Especially when I want to overclock . But when it was installed it told me the same thing.


Try running the one card only in question. Use Afterburner, and hit the default button.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> GPU-z tells me that card 2 is clocked up to 3d speeds and is at 60C. I uninstalled trixx because i dont know if its good to have afturburner and trixx running at the same time. Especially when I want to overclock . But when it was installed it told me the same thing.


You're running 12.4+ drivers, have ulps disabled and running AB currently?


----------



## ihatelolcats

try opening a 3d application and closing it
that might reset it to the correct clocks


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> try opening a 3d application and closing it
> that might reset it to the correct clocks


Sometimes this works sometimes it doesn't. How do I do the ULPS thing? Im trying to go back to older drivers as well to see if it works.


----------



## ihatelolcats

try 12.1 drivers if you go that route
i think they broke it in 12.2


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sometimes this works sometimes it doesn't. How do I do the ULPS thing? Im trying to go back to older drivers as well to see if it works.


If you had ulps on (enabled by default) the slave card would disappear for all intents and purposes on the desktop when there's no load.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sometimes this works sometimes it doesn't. How do I do the ULPS thing? Im trying to go back to older drivers as well to see if it works.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had ulps on (enabled by default) the slave card would disappear for all intents and purposes on the desktop when there's no load.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> try 12.1 drivers if you go that route
> i think they broke it in 12.2


Can someone please tell me how a developer breaks drivers?!? And how do i check the ULPS settings?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can someone please tell me how a developer breaks drivers?!? And how do i check the ULPS settings?


Sometimes, drivers can be flaky. Unfortunately, through my personal experience, AMD is more frequent







. I know Sapphire Trixx has an option to disable ulps. With amd, I found rolling back to previous versions of drivers helps. Make sure you're running the latest CAPs too.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can someone please tell me how a developer breaks drivers?!? And how do i check the ULPS settings?


First you need to explain what yer doing with AB and Trixx. I assume you disabled ULPS with Trixx's built-in app. You have ULPS DISABLED because you would have locked up everytime you tried to overclock over Overdrive limits with AB or Trixx with ULPS on.

AMD is moving away from 3rd party overclocking, so they removed clock control compatibility with AB/Trixx, etc. Drivers work fine, it's just that you need to understand how things work in behind the scenes.


----------



## Alastair

I haven't started overclocking yet. I want to fix this first. I uninstalled trixx. But i have afterburner with unofficial overclocking turned on.


----------



## wermad

Any flashing of the bios or is this a new card or a preowned card you've acquired, first time using it, etc???


----------



## Alastair

Brand new cards


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Brand new cards


What driver are you on? There's actually nothing wrong if you read my posts carefully. The fact that you can see the slave card clocks means you have ulps off. This then shoes that whatever driver you are using does not release clocks to AB provided you setup proper 2D/3D profiles.


----------



## Alastair

I am using 12.6. How do i check the ULPS settings?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am using 12.6. How do i check the ULPS settings?


I recall Sapphire Trixx has it under the settings button









Its been a while so i don't recall if CCC has this option (last time I really messed with it was a year ago with three troublesome 6950s).


----------



## Alastair

And will it be ok to run afterburner and trixx at the same time? Trixx will allow me to change voltages and afterburner won't. I have ticked all the voltage and unofficial overcoming options to onin AB. I want to run afterburner for its temperature monitoring and trixx for its overclocking and voltage control. Also why won't trixx allow me to push past 1.28v?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And will it be ok to run afterburner and trixx at the same time? Trixx will allow me to change voltages and afterburner won't. I have ticked all the voltage and unofficial overcoming options to onin AB. I want to run afterburner for its temperature monitoring and trixx for its overclocking and voltage control. Also why won't trixx allow me to push past 1.28v?


Its hit or miss. Previously, I used Trixx as AB was unstable. I'm looking into the Asus Tweak if that will help once I get my new mb in


----------



## duhjuh

so all of the sudden my presets dont work at all last night and its spotty when they do work ive had this problem with 21.4 as well any idea whats going on? it was only a minor inconvenience before but im playing more and more infinity games

ill also post this up in the eyefinity club as well


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And will it be ok to run afterburner and trixx at the same time? Trixx will allow me to change voltages and afterburner won't. I have ticked all the voltage and unofficial overcoming options to onin AB. I want to run afterburner for its temperature monitoring and trixx for its overclocking and voltage control. Also why won't trixx allow me to push past 1.28v?


i wouldn't run both at once, it might work fine but i don't like that two programs would be fighting for the hardware. this should work to get voltage control in AB http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=359671 but it doesn't for me. 1.3v is just a cap, i don't know how to get around it


----------



## Malo

6870's

Dont mind the mess of wires.... old pic its been cleaned up since


----------



## Alastair

Well i installed 12.1. I get bluescreens sometimes. And the ulps settings in trixx don't seem to help the 100% load issue either.Im so confused.


----------



## ihatelolcats

did 12.1 fix the 100% load problem despite bluescreens?


----------



## Alastair

I fixed it. I went into MSCONFIG and disabled CCC. It seems so far that everything is fine. I've even overclocked my cards to 1020MHz on the core and 1220MHz on the memory using 1.24v. I've managed some runs of cinebench and some gaming with no issues so far!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I fixed it. I went into MSCONFIG and disabled CCC. It seems so far that everything is fine. I've even overclocked my cards to 1020MHz on the core and 1220MHz on the memory using 1.24v. I've managed some runs of cinebench and some gaming with no issues so far!


Your current version of Catalyst Control Center maybe unstable for your rig. Roll back a version or two and see if that helps







. I've had no issues in the past running CCC and AB/Trixx.

Glad to hear you're making progress


----------



## Alastair

I dunno. Its a new rig. I still have to add it too my signature. Can someone explain to me why i get artifacts like crazy when I raise the voltage above 1.25v? I want to push my overclock further but extra voltage causes artifacts and I am at the limit in terms of my current voltage. Using two 6790's.


----------



## cre8ive65

cre8ive65 ---- [2] ASUS 7970 3GB (One DirectCU II, one refrence.)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dunno. Its a new rig. I still have to add it too my signature. Can someone explain to me why i get artifacts like crazy when I raise the voltage above 1.25v? I want to push my overclock further but extra voltage causes artifacts and I am at the limit in terms of my current voltage. Using two 6790's.


Artifacts means your cards are unstable. My old 6950s got to 950 with 1.25v which was a bit unstable. 935mhz at 1.25v was much more stable. What are you using to test your cards btw?


----------



## Alastair

Msi kombustor. But the artifacts only show up when i push the voltage HIGHER. That's why I am soooooooo confused. Because dropping the voltage alleviates the problem. I know artifacts mean instability but why would they appear when I increase the voltage?


----------



## cre8ive65

That would mean you're giving the chip more voltage than it can handle, just like CPU's, every GPU is different.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Msi kombustor. But the artifacts only show up when i push the voltage HIGHER. That's why I am soooooooo confused. Because dropping the voltage alleviates the problem. I know artifacts mean instability but why would they appear when I increase the voltage?


So...you're not increasing the core clock?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Msi kombustor. But the artifacts only show up when i push the voltage HIGHER. That's why I am soooooooo confused. Because dropping the voltage alleviates the problem. I know artifacts mean instability but why would they appear when I increase the voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> So...you're not increasing the core clock?
Click to expand...

yes i am cause i am trying to get higher overclocks .Temps are all good as well.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yes i am cause i am trying to get higher overclocks .Temps are all good as well.


What clocks are you running at 1.25v?

Here's what I do:

1) Start at stock everything
2) Increase core clock little by little until unstable
3) Increase voltage
4) Repeat step #2 until your card crashes or starts artifacting with the highest achievable and sustainable voltage and clock.


----------



## Alastair

That's the same sort of method i use. But i hit 1020mhz core and 1220mhz memory at 1.24v. Trying to go above those clocks with 1.25v just gives artifacts


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That's the same sort of method i use. But i hit 1020mhz core and 1220mhz memory at 1.24v. Trying to go above those clocks with 1.25v just gives artifacts


thats pretty good


----------



## Alastair

Yeah im pretty happy with what i got. I just thought I could get more because TRIXX allows me to set 1.28v.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah im pretty happy with what i got. I just thought I could get more because TRIXX allows me to set 1.28v.


You've got some golden chips mate









Testing my first two Lightnings. Rig still has a way to go before finalizing. I'm waiting on the 3rd card and my new psu. I love this mb, as you can see, I can run the cards with a slot of space in between to let the bottom card breath; the 3rd will be like this too. Only trade off is the mb forces 8x on each slot in this position but it shouldn't be a huge loss









First run of 3dmarks11 @ 4.5 and stock gpu clocks ~10.6k


----------



## wermad

sorry for the double post. Just noticed my 2nd card was throttling 99%







. I switched off ccc in the task manager and she was back to normal. I'm guessing the latest drivers are iffy again. Something all too familiar with amd drivers


----------



## cloggie

*CLOGGIE* ---- *[2] 6950*
(1 ASUS 2GB + 1 Sapphire 2GB *OC*)

Because one's not enough


----------



## ihatelolcats

nice setup


----------



## wermad

-wermad - [3] MSI HD6970 Lightnings


----------



## Templeviper

Templeviper - 3 x XFX 5870's XXX edition.


----------



## JayKaos

JayKaos [2] Sapphire 7970 3G OC Edition Core 950/1000Mhz, Memory 5700/5800 switch-able via bios switch

EK HD7970 FC Water block's


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

I just completed my workstation build and so far the XFX DD Black Edition video cards are performing wonderfully.

The cards are shipped over-clocked at 1 GHz for the GPU and 1.425 GHz for the VRAM. The Double Dissipation and Ghost air cooling technologies idled both cards at 30C using the standard 20% fan level. I cannot hear them inside the Cosmos II case during normal usage, nor do I detect any coil whine even when rendering 3D models or while gaming. However, I do notice the cards during hard gaming as fan levels reach 50%.

Stress testing comes next...


----------



## Likespikes69

Likespikes69 [3] 2x MSI Twin frozr III PE/OC r6950 1x Sapphire 2gb 6950


----------



## cloggie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Likespikes69*
> 
> Likespikes69 [3] 2x MSI Twin frozr III PE/OC r6950 1x Sapphire 2gb 6950


Cool! er...I mean: HOT!


----------



## King4x4

First time I post in the group but I was a fast abuser of crossfire ever since the 4890 (had two 5870s, two 6970) with two Gigabyte Windforce 7950s.

Pics:







I seriously went overboard with these little guys. Can't be arsed using afterburner always to overvoltage so just slapped a Gigabyte 7970 non-GE bios on them (Raised the voltage nicely) and the clocks went from 900mhz to 1000mhz.

Stock Bios:


Flashed 7970:


I seriously went overboard with these little guys. Can't be arsed using afterburner always to overvoltage so just slapped a Gigabyte 7970 non-GE bios on them (Raised the voltage nicely) and the clocks went from 900mhz to 1000mhz.

The cards were stable as hell and weren't that noisy so I did a few tests and there niiiiiiice!









Tried overclocking them a bit and got a stable clock at 1100mhz... the fans were noisy so no way I am gonna use it as daily gaming clock! But just look at that score.... thinking of going water


----------



## ihatelolcats

that heaven benchmark is ridiculous. almost 5 times better than 6870s
what resolution are you gaming at with those monsters


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> that heaven benchmark is ridiculous. almost 5 times better than 6870s
> what resolution are you gaming at with those monsters


Had Tess off!

It's on now





Also I am gaming on 2560x1440... so need the juice!


----------



## ihatelolcats

oh only 3 times better


----------



## SabertoothZ77R

Media: Two MSI Lightning 7970s CrossFire (Upgraded from 1 XFX Double-D R7970)





Unigen Heaven was at stock CPU, GPU speeds.


----------



## ihatelolcats

what's that metal bump thing on the back of the msi cards?


----------



## SabertoothZ77R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what's that metal bump thing on the back of the msi cards?


The heat pipe above where it says MSI?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Incase the OP hasn't removed me, I'm currently on a single 7950 and plan to stick with it for a while..
Anyway, as I read the thread title it made me think of boobs....


----------



## raptor5150

Hello, im new to crossfire and wonder if yall can help me.
What could cause the #2 gpu in cf not to downclock to 300 at idle? Only running 1 monitor on top card but at idle the clocks look like this: gpu1 300/150 gpu2 500/1375 which makes the second card run hotter at idle. Also using afterburner 2.2.3

Thanks


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor5150*
> 
> Hello, im new to crossfire and wonder if yall can help me.
> What could cause the #2 gpu in cf not to downclock to 300 at idle? Only running 1 monitor on top card but at idle the clocks look like this: gpu1 300/150 gpu2 500/1375 which makes the second card run hotter at idle. Also using afterburner 2.2.3
> Thanks


It's a driver issue. All 12.x drivers suffer from bad clock control in *u*nofficial *o*verclock *m*ethod, ie. using AB/Trixx/gputweak in UOM. Try the cat 9 betas. They finally undid the stupidness of the 12.x drivers, so we have proper idle clock controls back now.

http://benchmark3d.com/amd-catalyst-9-00-august-9-ccc-fix


----------



## raptor5150

Thank you! Been using sli so long this crossfire has been a challenge to get working correctly.


----------



## CircuitFreak

I'm in! Just crossfired a 6870 with a 6850. Pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## Calv

I was looking at upgrading my 6850 to a 7870/7950 after much deliberation i thought sod it and bought another 6850 for less than half the price









gone from 3990 3d mark 11 score to 7021. . . fantastic result. very impressed


----------



## CircuitFreak

What cpu you using and at what clocks? With a 6870 and 6850 with overclocks on both I'm at 7550 ish.


----------



## Puck

Puck --- [2] X1900XT+X1900XT(external dongle OG CF), [1] 4870X2, [3] 4870x2+4870, [4] 4870x2+4870x2, [2] 6870+6870


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> Puck --- [2] X1900XT+X1900XT(external dongle OG CF), [1] 4870X2, [3] 4870x2+4870, [4] 4870x2+4870x2, [2] 6870+6870


4870 Cf, 4890 CF, 5870 CF, 6970 CF and 7950 CF.

Can't fight off the dual card demon inside of me!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Calv

Fx8120 @ 4.2ghz cooled by a corsair H60.

Core is at 950mhz and the memory is at 1100. tried to push it up but it doesnt last long before it freezes.

7550 is a great result, im guessing thats down to your stronger CPU and that little extra push from thr 6870.

very strong benchmark for a budget card


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> 4870 Cf, 4890 CF, 5870 CF, 6970 CF and 7950 CF.
> Can't fight off the dual card demon inside of me!
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


i was a single card guy up until.......2x8800gt (sli folks),then2x gtx 275 sli,then (re)joined the red team with 2x crossfire 6870s


----------



## Alastair

Guys what's the best clocks people have been able to attain with 2X 6850 Set-up?


----------



## CircuitFreak

I'm only using the CCC and i have my 6850 at 850/1150. I think my temps top out at 70c.


----------



## Alastair

Well mine came stock OC'd with 840/1100. Got them to 950/1180 with no extra volts. Now I am sitting 2 1020/1240 @ 1.3v. Although I am unstable due to temperatures as the one GPU is getting way hot. Going to have to reapply the TIM and reseat the cooler before I try going harder.


----------



## CircuitFreak

What kind of 3dmark11 score you get with those clocks?


----------



## Alastair

I don't have 3D Mark 11. But I will post Heaven 3.0 scores when I have re-applied my graphics cards TIM. At this point I don't know if this is stable yet. I will only know once I have sorted out the temperature problems.


----------



## CircuitFreak

3dmark score with clocks from my cards. I'd love to compare Heaven 3.0 scores


----------



## Alastair

Sweet. will run some when I get home! So Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Man I didn't even know this thread was here.

I've been running two HIS HD 4830 Iceq4 cards in crossfire for almost 4 years now. Overclocked to 760 core 1000 mem.

That's right, I'm running HD 4870 core clocks on these suckers. ZERO problems either. They run pretty damn skippy but I'm starting to see them holding me back so I'm going to have to go back to a single HD 7870 ghz card. (then who knows, maybe after a while i'll crossfire that too! Not sure when my cpu will become the bottle neck though)


----------



## Alastair

Yeah 7870 will be nice. It will also be easy to pick up a second one soon as prices will start to drop in anticipation for the HD 8000 series of cards.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well mine came stock OC'd with 840/1100. Got them to 950/1180 with no extra volts. Now I am sitting 2 1020/1240 @ 1.3v. Although I am unstable due to temperatures as the one GPU is getting way hot. Going to have to reapply the TIM and reseat the cooler before I try going harder.


Same, except one of my cards topped at 1000MHz(ish). The other I never really got to explore.
I had the same cards actually, their design is rather bad for crossfire.. They push the heat outwards,
They also come 860/1100MHz stock









I couldn't get my memory past 1100 either, oh well onto a 7950 now


----------



## Alastair

Really. I thought the cooler was really well designed. It just seemed like MSI put some thought into it. Better than the shrowded cooler that came with my Sapphire 6790's.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Really. I thought the cooler was really well designed. It just seemed like MSI put some thought into it. Better than the shrowded cooler that came with my Sapphire 6790's.


I've only had mid-range or higher. The 6790's were a lower end/value card and I've never actualy dealt with those.
The cards as a single card are great, but the way they blow the air out they're quite bad that's all.


----------



## Alastair

Well i will post some pics on the Sapphire cards coolers and we can compare them. I'll also try doing some testing of both the coolers. if the 6790 cooler is better than MSI cyclone then I will jerry-rig them to the 6850's.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well i will post some pics on the Sapphire cards coolers and we can compare them. I'll also try doing some testing of both the coolers. if the 6790 cooler is better than MSI cyclone then I will jerry-rig them to the 6850's.


They might not be as efficient with a single card.. But for dual cards.
They should be compatible too, being the same card although not reference they should still fit with the possibility of some minor modification(s).


----------



## Alastair

Well here are the pics of the two different coolers. The Sapphire is on the left without the shroud on and obviously the cyclone cooler on the left.


Here is the underside of both the coolers. The Sapphire coolers surface is actually quite poor. With many scratches and also you can easily feel the surface is not perfectly smooth. But I am quite willing to lap the surface of the cooler to improve it.


What do you think? The Sapphire cooler or the cyclone?


----------



## ihatelolcats

sapphire one sucks pretty hard imo. see if the cyclone style can handle the heat


----------



## Alastair

Cyclone it is then!


----------



## 1d10t

Hi everyone...
I'm eager to try eyefinity setups.i'm using two HD7850 crossfire ATM,and planning to change my cards to get playable framerates in 5760x1080 resolution.
is there any suggestion?currently i'm thinking about :

three 6950's
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102987

two 7870's
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161411

or
single 7970
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127670

as for reminder,my budget is below $600.any suggestion would help.thanks


----------



## CircuitFreak

From what i see the 6950/7870 performance wise are the same, so that decision may come down to how big of a PSU you have. The 7970 single eyefinity will actually be a good upgrade but most frame rates are in the high 20s in eyefinity in the reviews I saw. Crossfire 7950 seem like the way to go if you can buy one then wait a few weeks and snag a second, they look to be going for 320$ ish right now unless you hit the market place, so it is slightly out of budget but still fairly close not sure how flexible your budget is. And with eyefinity and VRAM the more the better. I'd look into 7950's. ( I know that's not on the list but it seems like the most sensible answer to me.)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well here are the pics of the two different coolers. The Sapphire is on the left without the shroud on and obviously the cyclone cooler on the left.
> 
> Here is the underside of both the coolers. The Sapphire coolers surface is actually quite poor. With many scratches and also you can easily feel the surface is not perfectly smooth. But I am quite willing to lap the surface of the cooler to improve it.
> 
> What do you think? The Sapphire cooler or the cyclone?


Wow, I thought the other might have competed with the cyclone.. but apparently not wow.
The Cyclone is definitely better, I just remember having real problems with heat when I had two.. Hmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1d10t*
> 
> Hi everyone...
> I'm eager to try eyefinity setups.i'm using two HD7850 crossfire ATM,and planning to change my cards to get playable framerates in 5760x1080 resolution.
> is there any suggestion?currently i'm thinking about :
> three 6950's
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102987
> two 7870's
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161411
> or
> single 7970
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127670
> as for reminder,my budget is below $600.any suggestion would help.thanks


From 2x 7850's?
Three 6950's would be an upgrade.. But you'd be better off getting something like 2x 7950's because the extra vRAM will help.
2x 7870's isn't worth the outlay in money from 2x 7850's, the only option worthwhile is 2x 7950's really.
The 6950's will use a lot more power, be limited there and it's older tech. The 7950's will OC more, run cooler and use less power too and when you have a game that doesn't like CFX you'll have more performance per card, they'll also have a higher resale value and you can add a third later down the track.

You'd be silly to skip the 7950's really. You'll want blower style coolers, for that I can suggest the HIS Radeon 7950 IceQ as it's what I have and it's a completely blower style cooler and it's rather good too.


----------



## Alastair

Damn I am having issues here! Temps are going crazy on these things and I'm overclocked to 920 Mhz on core with no extra voltage and memory is at 1220MHz voltage set to =50mV in afterburner. Temps for GPU 1 are settling around 90C and for GPU 2 around 85C. Any tips to help Improve cooling short of buying aftermarket cooling? Airflow isn't a problem as airflow in my case is good. I have intake in the front bottom and side of my case with exhaust getting routed out the back and top. Cables are also pretty neat as well.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Damn I am having issues here! Temps are going crazy on these things and I'm overclocked to 920 Mhz on core with no extra voltage and memory is at 1220MHz voltage set to =50mV in afterburner. Temps for GPU 1 are settling around 90C and for GPU 2 around 85C. Any tips to help Improve cooling short of buying aftermarket cooling? Airflow isn't a problem as airflow in my case is good. I have intake in the front bottom and side of my case with exhaust getting routed out the back and top. Cables are also pretty neat as well.


Possibly re-paste them, otherwise I found having some nice side fans a must.
Try switching the cards around also, one card may just run hotter to the quality of the cooler (even though they are the same they might be different revisions) - Therefore have a worse cooler. I know the Rev 1.0 ran cooler then the Rev 2.0 as I had both in CFX at one stage.

Try having the side fans blow outwards too, if you look (and think) about the cards.. They blow the air outwards and not inwards so they might be better with the side fans as exhaust, I don't know as I never tried it for myself.

Keep them at stock or 920MHz with no extra voltage for now, that's what I ran them at 24/7 and they never really got much above 75c in the end. One was idling at 35-40c and the other was at 50c, a custom fan profile will help too.

In the end that's part of why I got this 7950, better performance with less heat and power usage. I can play BF3 above 60FPS now too, without it I got massive screen tearing.


----------



## Alastair

I will try switching them as I do know the one is about a few months newer then the other. I have repasted them. If only I knew somebody who had blown their 7850 or high end GTX cards so I could get hold of a Twin Frozr II or similar cooler....


----------



## Alastair

Here is a Heaven 3.0 Score. Core 980MHz Memory 1220MHz. Temps don't really peak above 75C during a Heaven run yet when I was testing stability with Furmark temps were going crazy!!!









Aiming for the 1GHz barrier.

Whats the maximum safe temperature for the Barts core? Cause the minute things go over 75C for mine everything locks up. Any Ideas?


----------



## 1d10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CircuitFreak*
> 
> From what i see the 6950/7870 performance wise are the same, so that decision may come down to how big of a PSU you have. The 7970 single eyefinity will actually be a good upgrade but most frame rates are in the high 20s in eyefinity in the reviews I saw. Crossfire 7950 seem like the way to go if you can buy one then wait a few weeks and snag a second, they look to be going for 320$ ish right now unless you hit the market place, so it is slightly out of budget but still fairly close not sure how flexible your budget is. And with eyefinity and VRAM the more the better. I'd look into 7950's. ( I know that's not on the list but it seems like the most sensible answer to me.)


I have 750W seasonic gold that handles two OC'ed 5970 just fine.i do realize my current setup (2 7850's ) are 10% faster (or better) than a single 7970 in single monitor @ 1080p.i've read some article before when comedown to eyefinity setup, 2 7850 's performing worse than single 7970








it crossed my mind since 7950,the cheapest one Sapphire ,are in $300 range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1d10t*
> 
> Hi everyone...
> I'm eager to try eyefinity setups.i'm using two HD7850 crossfire ATM,and planning to change my cards to get playable framerates in 5760x1080 resolution.
> is there any suggestion?currently i'm thinking about :
> three 6950's
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102987
> two 7870's
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161411
> or
> single 7970
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127670
> as for reminder,my budget is below $600.any suggestion would help.thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 2x 7850's?
> Three 6950's would be an upgrade.. But you'd be better off getting something like 2x 7950's because the extra vRAM will help.
> 2x 7870's isn't worth the outlay in money from 2x 7850's, the only option worthwhile is 2x 7950's really.
> The 6950's will use a lot more power, be limited there and it's older tech. The 7950's will OC more, run cooler and use less power too and when you have a game that doesn't like CFX you'll have more performance per card, they'll also have a higher resale value and you can add a third later down the track.
> 
> You'd be silly to skip the 7950's really. You'll want blower style coolers, for that I can suggest the HIS Radeon 7950 IceQ as it's what I have and it's a completely blower style cooler and it's rather good too.
Click to expand...

actually some articles mention that in huge resolution i.e 5760x1080 3 GB VRAM is more than enough.there's no proof ATM anything beyond 3 GB will gain extra performance.however 6 GB VRAM is good for epeen tho'








yes,three of 6950 will need some extra power, 6 pin PCIe and that's make my current PSU obsolete,thus need another upgrade to 1000W ++.not to mention performance between 2 7870's or 2 7950's i suggest.
but when i wrote last post,i didn't check Sapphire has 7950 at $300 price range,and that make an obvious choice.
So it's decided...i'll get two 7950 next month after getting salary and paying debts









+ rep for all you guys


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here is a Heaven 3.0 Score. Core 980MHz Memory 1220MHz. Temps don't really peak above 75C during a Heaven run yet when I was testing stability with Furmark temps were going crazy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aiming for the 1GHz barrier.
> Whats the maximum safe temperature for the Barts core? Cause the minute things go over 75C for mine everything locks up. Any Ideas?


75C should not be causing a problem at all. Both AMD and Nvidia have a top end thermal operating limit of 99c-105c depending on what series.( I would not ever let them run that high) but if that reading is correct and it's locking up, something else is going on there.


----------



## Alastair

I think I'm hitting a wall. And I have maxed out the core voltage on Afterburner. Is there a way to bypass the Afterburner voltage limits?


----------



## CircuitFreak

I know with the nvidia 400 series it had a voltage limiter in the bios you had to re-flash in order to raise it. Not sure about AMD as I'm not on water and hitting the mid 70s on air already.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I think I'm hitting a wall. And I have maxed out the core voltage on Afterburner. Is there a way to bypass the Afterburner voltage limits?


Have you enabled 'unofficial overclocking' in the GFG file?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CircuitFreak*
> 
> I know with the nvidia 400 series it had a voltage limiter in the bios you had to re-flash in order to raise it. Not sure about AMD as I'm not on water and hitting the mid 70s on air already.


No i's ok thank you I found one. Now all I need to know is whats the safe voltage for the Barts core? And can anybody tell me why it seems a crossfire set up seems so much harder to overclock compared to a single card set up? I've been tweaking settings for almost two days now searching for 1000MHz yet I've seen the cyclone 6850's can hit 1020MHz+ when single.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No i's ok thank you I found one. Now all I need to know is whats the safe voltage for the Barts core? And can anybody tell me why it seems a crossfire set up seems so much harder to overclock compared to a single card set up? I've been tweaking settings for almost two days now searching for 1000MHz yet I've seen the cyclone 6850's can hit 1020MHz+ when single.


Because you are trying to get GPU's to work in tandem. typically you will not be able to run CF as fast as the max core speed they will run as a single. Its the same reason that when people go after OC records they don't use 16 or 32GB of ram while doing it, they only run 4-8GB
Both my 6970 quadfire and my 7970 trifire both run 60Mhz less than the individual cards will do.


----------



## Alastair

Well I completed a Heaven 3.0 run with a GHz @ 1.33V. Yeah!!! Took tons of effort!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I completed a Heaven 3.0 run with a GHz @ 1.33V. Yeah!!! Took tons of effort!


Yikes! thats a lot of voltage


----------



## Alastair

Yep! That's why I used it for a suicide run only. I am going to stick to 980MHz core and 1220MHz memory. Doubt the extra 20MHz will make any discernible difference in games anyway!


----------



## King4x4

You guys make me feel lucky having two 7950s running at 1.1ghz @1.15vcore and [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair

Thats the difference between 40nm and 28, and also the difference between VLIW4 and GCN.


----------



## Alastair

Well the reason I can't push my crossfire set up above 1000MHz is because of my one card is just a little weaker. In single mode one card clocks all the way up to 1025MHz core and 1280Mhz memory, while the other hits the wall at 980MHz core 1250MHz memory. I have been able to run Heaven 3.0 at 980MHz/1230MHz without a hassle.


----------



## kahboom

msi hd 7950 twin frozr iii crossfire  flash sapphire 950mhz bios 12.9 beta driver 9.01 sep 4  950mhz sapphire bios run max settings 12.9b driver  1100core 1500mem max settings 12.9b driver


----------



## Alastair

Nice!!!!


----------



## savage1987

Couple of newer pics of my setup:




























Having a lot of trouble with it at the moment if anyone thinks they might be able to help....

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1309931

Cheers
Sam


----------



## neopunx

*neopunx* (2) XFX DD 7970 B.E. and Sapphire HD 7970 REF w/ Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 Cooler mounted


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1309931
> Cheers
> Sam


The biggest mistake ppl make with cfx is not testing each card individually before using them in cfx. Did you test the suspect card in the rig alone yet?

PSA, always test each card before creating the cfx array, test the overclocks, etc, fire up furmark for 2-3 minutes to see if it dies on you, passes all checks, good card. Test the next one, so on and so forth. Then uninstall the drivers via my sig instructions. Then add in your other cards and install the drivers when ready.


----------



## Blade 117

Blade 117

Crossfired XFX Radeon 6870 1GB edition


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The biggest mistake ppl make with cfx is not testing each card individually before using them in cfx. Did you test the suspect card in the rig alone yet?
> PSA, always test each card before creating the cfx array, test the overclocks, etc, fire up furmark for 2-3 minutes to see if it dies on you, passes all checks, good card. Test the next one, so on and so forth. Then uninstall the drivers via my sig instructions. Then add in your other cards and install the drivers when ready.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1309931/need-help-walk-me-through-xfire-setup-please#post_18238411

Tested them independently last night in the AMD rig. Second card won't boot to desktop. Testing the suspect card now in a LGA775 system I have laying around. 9800GT out, 6870 in, poor old computer mustn't know what's hit it







Anyway, doesn't look good. I haven't installed any drivers yet or even removed the nVidia ones, but device manager doesn't even pick up the card - shows 'standard vga adapter' or similar. Don't even know if it's worth putting CCC on here to see if that jolts anything into life..... pretty happy to say this card's just shot.

It's a card I've had RMA'd before - fail number 2!!

I wonder what will happen if the supplier doesn't have access to any MSI 6870s.... do I get a 78xx? If that happens, what about my crossfire? That won't work at all.....


----------



## dnnk

Add me to the list?







crossfired 6850s


----------



## Alastair

Update me. I no longer use 5770's. Now it's obviosly my two MSI 6850 cyclones.


----------



## Alastair

So I purchased some Arctic MX-4. Put that on my cards. Now I am running 1000Mhz/1240Mhz without difficulty! The temps don't go above 80C compared to when I was using Akasa AK-455 970MHz/1220MHz was a tall order and temps were close to 85C!


----------



## Majorhi

majorhi----[2] ASUS 6870 DirectCU


----------



## Mr357

Mr357 ---- [2] 6850


----------



## dnnk

Hm.... does the original post get updated often?


----------



## Alastair

Yeah I think so....


----------



## uk3k

uk3k ---- [2] Gigabyte HD 7950 Windforce 3 (HD 7970 BIOS)


----------



## Roll Cam Tide

Roll Cam Tide 2 6870


----------



## famous1994

Need mine updated to 1 HIS HD6850 and 1 AMD OEM HD6850 in Crossfire


----------



## Lionheart1980

Sign me up, i have 2 HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo 2 GB!


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Ok Crappy pic for now but I just got my second 7870. I have 3 monitors and 1 HDTV. It all outputs work fine till I enable crossfire then the display outputs on the second display just stop. Why can I use my second card for display?

I have 1 HDMI, 2 Active MINIDisplay port cables of DVI, and one DVI connectors


----------



## age_ruler1

I want in..









2 HD 6950 - XFX


----------



## Ghost12

Count me in the club

Ghost12 - 2x gigabyte hd7870



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks


----------



## CircuitFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Ok Crappy pic for now but I just got my second 7870. I have 3 monitors and 1 HDTV. It all outputs work fine till I enable crossfire then the display outputs on the second display just stop. Why can I use my second card for display?
> I have 1 HDMI, 2 Active MINIDisplay port cables of DVI, and one DVI connectors


Do you have the second monitor hooked up to the primary card or secondary card? I believe all displays hooked to the secondary card will go out. I know with eyefinity all displays must be hooked to the primary card . Crossfire differs from sli in this way.


----------



## King4x4

On air I might say!

Just got them stable under 1.2v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4646476

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Does the bandwidth in crossfire lower on the lower card in anyone computer or is it shared equally between the two?


----------



## kahboom

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4649044


----------



## King4x4

The bandwidth depends on the pci-e speeds.

Generally running on 8x 2.0 is sufficient. Just don't hit 4x... performance hits a nose dive.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Does the bandwidth in crossfire lower on the lower card in anyone computer or is it shared equally between the two?


Yes it depends on ur mobo.. if u have 2 card crossfired, one is in main slot which is mostly x16 pci and if u have the other card in x4 pci it will bottleneck ur 2nd card badly unless ur card isn't middle or high end card....







most decent mobo has two pci lane like this (x16/0) or (x8/x8 in dual mode) which is decent. High end mobo do have lanes like this, (x16/x16/0/0) - dual mode, (x8/x8/x8/x8) - quad mode.
Hopes it helps.

P.S: Here a quick info about pci lanes....


Hope it gives ya some ideas...


----------



## Lionheart1980

Count me in
Lionheart1980---- {2} 6950 + 6950 (both HIS Radeon HD IceQ X 2GB Turbo)


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I. Just gonna grab ivy i5 and Asus gene v


----------



## gatornation240

There is some sex in here^^^ GD, here are my lilttle guys:

*gatornation240*

{2} ASUS HD7770-2GD5


----------



## ihatelolcats

^nice choice
have you run heaven on it? im curious how those do


----------



## mybadomen

You guys using Catalyst 12.11 Beta & 12.10 CAP1 ? Huge difference ! Love it.

Oops forgot to mention using it on 2 6970's and also on 2 7970's


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ^nice choice
> have you run heaven on it? im curious how those do






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> You guys using Catalyst 12.11 Beta & 12.10 CAP1 ? Huge difference ! Love it.
> Oops forgot to mention using it on 2 6970's and also on 2 7970's


was running the beta before 11 so 9 maybe, games ran better but CCC was super bugy, just put went to 10 last night and everything looks great, no beta for me if i can help it.

edit: lol and now I'm running beta drivers 12.11 after hating on them







this one seems to be solid though besides some glitches in skyrim (could be due to mods)
card #2 dormant when not gaming and CCC loads no issues. These lil guys are giving 7950s a run for the money


----------



## King4x4

Add me please:

Trifire Gigabyte 7950 WF.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Add me please:
> 
> Trifire Gigabyte 7950 WF.











what temps do you get on those cards sandwiched up like that?


----------



## King4x4

80'C for each and If I OCed I get crashes.

WC kit incoming thought!


----------



## Red1776

This would be an update I guess

HD 7970 Tri-fire
The 2200w Holodeck IV


This is my favorite part
The Intel club has been invaded









OCN 'Top 30 Heaven 3.0 Scores' thread
#21...and #29 for that matter


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## d3vour3r

Hey guys just threw in another sappire 7970 OC into my rig yesterday. both cards are under water. only tihng is im get HW crashing when running in eyefinity







the issue is being worked on by amd according to this post http://www.rage3d.com/board/showpost.php?s=544217bbba66694443c084125ff7fb93&p=1337077461&postcount=17 so hopfully will be fixed soon. Im running 12.11b and latest CAP. I took this pic just after assembling the loop.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Count me in... 2 at the moment with 1 more going in after the next price-drop probably.

DiGiCiDAL ---- [2] 7970 Reference (Diamond) w/Razor blocks


----------



## KuuFA

Can I join?
I think I have the Most Powerful set up in the club!






















KuuFA ---- [2] 6450 (Sapphire + Gigabyte)









Hmmm pictures appear to be sideways.... don't know how to fix it lol.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Can I join?
> I think I have the Most Powerful set up in the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KuuFA ---- [2] 6450 (Sapphire + Gigabyte)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm pictures appear to be sideways.... don't know how to fix it lol.


How does that perform out of curiosity?


----------



## gwa2100

Add me please







, just installed my second 6870 today for my first Crossfire build!
[2] 6870 (Sapphire & XFX)


----------



## King4x4

Just updated the system to 3x7950 under water and a new mobo with cpu.

King4x4 - [3] 7950 (Under water 1100mhz)


----------



## Centerline

Add me please and thank you... .. .

Centerline - [2] 6870 ( plus 460 GTX )


----------



## Centerline

Add me please and thank you... .. .

Centerline - [2] 6870 ( plus 460 GTX )


----------



## Alastair

Why the nVidia card?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why the nVidia card?


For PhysX. I am doing the same thing with 3 x 7970 + GT 640


----------



## b0z0

I should have my second XFX 7950 BE tomorrow. Will take pictures.


----------



## NathG79

Heres some pics of my 7970 crossfire setup. I used to have 2 XFX DD BE launch editions, one went wrong. RMA`d, and the replacement was the new 3.1 revision with locked voltage and no dual bios switch. was quite impressed with the original, but the new versions are not great IMHO.


----------



## NathG79

The top card is the new revision BTW


----------



## AratanAenor

Just got my new 7970 plugged in. This is my first Crossfire build and I'm loving it.

AratanAenor ---- [2] Gigabyte 7970 WindForce 3 (1125/1450)

Here's a pic, please excuse the mess, I'm still trying to arrange my cables around the new card.


----------



## b0z0




----------



## pokerapar88

Cannot really post pics yet (new forum member)

But i'll leave you the details and direct links:

2x HD6850 @ 850/1100
1 - Sapphire
2 - XFX

Coolermaster GX750 PSU (60A in +12v line)
i5 2500k @4.3Ghz with Coolermaster V8 cooler.

http://imageshack.us/a/img204/3622/sinttulotlj.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img696/848/201208261307041.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img84/362/pdr8721.jpg ( I have upgraded that setup so i will post images later)

My setup's name is "Angelina" and she runs great. Will upgrade to a single card when 8000 series are out though, too many driver issues and stuttering.

EDIT: have recently upgraded to an XFX 7970 DD so i'm no longer part of the crossfire community


----------



## Red1776

Red1776 4 x HD R7970"s @ 1210/1600


----------



## Rivis

Rivis ---- [2] Radeon HD 7950 3GB

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/sam1932b.jpg/


----------



## Stige

Stige ---- [2] HD7950 Vapor-X


----------



## Mordynl

MordyNL--->This is my 7950 Windforce setup.
Weird thing is that when i use 1050/1250 with MSI burner it freezes. any ideas?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordynl*
> 
> MordyNL--->This is my 7950 Windforce setup.
> Weird thing is that when i use 1050/1250 with MSI burner it freezes. any ideas?


did you touch the voltages at all?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> did you touch the voltages at all?


pm answered and you might want to follow this thread. not sure how it will work for xfire but should give you an idea.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1345498/wanted-to-share-with-7950-and-7970-users


----------



## Mordynl

I have set crossfire off in amd vision engine control center.And i get the same FPS as with crossfire enabled.(that is 30 to 60fps)Note that i use newest CAP2 from AMD.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordynl*
> 
> I have set crossfire off in amd vision engine control center.And i get the same FPS as with crossfire enabled.(that is 30 to 60fps)Note that i use newest CAP2 from AMD.


What game? Are you playing in Fullscreen?
Your game has to be in fullscreen to work with Crossfire, talk about awful design :l


----------



## Mordynl

yes i'm at full screen i tried it with nfs most wanted, skyrim and far cry 3.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordynl*
> 
> yes i'm at full screen i tried it with nfs most wanted, skyrim and far cry 3.


Have you actually installed the beta drivers aswell and not just the CAP2?
Also did you fully reinstall the drivers when putting the second card in? I had to do that before I got CF to work properly.


----------



## Mordynl

hi did that also i play nfs most wanted and it got 40 to 60 fps i think this card should destroy nfs or skyrim with like standard 60 fps or higher.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mordynl*
> 
> I have set crossfire off in amd vision engine control center.And i get the same FPS as with crossfire enabled.(that is 30 to 60fps)Note that i use newest CAP2 from AMD.


how are you verifying card usage when you enable or disable crossfire? it seems likely that it never actually turned on


----------



## Stige

Did some CF benchmarking on BF3.

First 2 are with these settings http://stigez.com/bf3settings.png and the last two are with everything maxed out and 4x MSAA, 16x AF, only thing that is off is Motion Blur.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Frames: 50454 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 84.090 - Min: 48 - Max: 136*


*Frames: 65446 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 109.077 - Min: 63 - Max: 199*


*Frames: 56048 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 93.413 - Min: 56 - Max: 138*


*Frames: 71202 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 118.670 - Min: 58 - Max: 201*




I guess CF works ok'ish for BF3.


----------



## skyline_king88

hey guys thinkin of xfireing my 7870 but wanted know how good of a boost will i get? also how does it scale in games like skyrim and saints row 3. also what is a better brand for cooling at a top card


----------



## karimy1

GUYS FOUND a new way to stress your cards and test for a stable gpu overclock... if u have BF3 go to mission "thunder run" and after you destroy the bdm " missle launchers" keep looking to the destroyed cars keep looking to the fire and smoke... u'll find ur temps raising up like crazy... and after a while ull begin seeing floating squares from the smoke if ur overclocking ur card hard wink.gif


----------



## budgetcreep2012

budgetcreep2012 [2] Sapphire dualx 7970 3GB


----------



## King4x4

Incoming 4th Card in a weeks time!









Need to show them SLI 690s in Heaven!


----------



## ihatelolcats

so are 7900 the only current gen cards you can trifire?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Well I no longer run my crossfire 4830 setup as ive upgraded to a single overclocked 7850.

I dont know if ill get another one yet, but im currently running a hybrid physx setup using an asus en9600gt top









Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## diesel678

3870x2(x2) quadfire and 3870x2+3870 trifire setup from back in the day




The 3870x2's are my favorite looking card of all time!! and a single card will still play BF3 at a steady 60fps at 1080p with low details and were nowhere near as the crazy-hot 4870x2's which broke all time because of the temps and even the plastic shrouds warped around the heatsinks. Mine would get so hot that you could actually turn off the pc for 5 minutes and touch the VRM heatsink and still burn yourself.

This 3870x2 measures almost 13 Inches long!!



A Gigabyte 4870x2


----------



## nz3777

2x radeon 6870 hd one is msi other is his....


----------



## duhjuh

well just sold my 6870's i can no longer be a member of this club...








however i am buying a 7950 which will allow for much better eyfinity game play..








they served me well and now thaey will sever another very well for hopefully long ttme
i bid you guys fairwell for now..maybe one day ill grab a second 7950 and rejoin
in the mean time ..game on guys(and gals)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so are 7900 the only current gen cards you can trifire?


Pretty much.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Incoming 4th Card in a weeks time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to show them SLI 690s in Heaven!


Nice dude. You'll be one of the few quad 7950 setups out there. In fact it's the only one I'll know of.


----------



## King4x4

Thanks mon! Strangely enough I am beating a couple of trifire 7970 in benchmarks.... maybe its because of the 3770s higher IPC?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Thanks mon! Strangely enough I am beating a couple of trifire 7970 in benchmarks.... maybe its because of the 3770s higher IPC?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


It depends on the clocks. Ivy does have slightly higher IPC but cpu doesn't really matter... well that is as long as it's a current gen Ivy/SB/SBE. What really kicks things up are the clocks. A decently clocked trifire can compete with stock clocked quadfire. When you get your quads clocking high, your Ivy's higher IPC should pay dividends but those gain will probably offset by the use of the PLX chip.

I haven't posted in the top 30 thread yet, but I broke 230fps a couple weeks ago. Clocks are at 1340/1825.


----------



## King4x4

Max I can push on the 7950s was 1270
mhz. Hoping the new one pulls more out the setup!


----------



## Heuchler

Heuchler ---- [2] 5850


----------



## JUZTIQ

Dear Sirs.

I hope I can be accepted as a member of this Elite Club............ eventhough my case looks like crap inside with wires everywhere

JUZTIQ ---- [2] 7950 Vapor-X 1100mhz/1500mhz



PS: I've put an additional 120 mm Nouctua NF-F12PWN (high static pressure) on the sides of the cards.
PPS: The dual Cross-Firebridges is just a "parking spot" so I dont loose the second one:thumb:


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JUZTIQ*
> 
> Dear Sirs.
> 
> I hope I can be accepted as a member of this Elite Club............ eventhough my case looks like crap inside with wires everywhere
> 
> JUZTIQ ---- [2] 7950 Vapor-X 1100mhz/1500mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I've put an additional 120 mm Nouctua NF-F12PWN (high static pressure) on the sides of the cards.
> PPS: The dual Cross-Firebridges is just a "parking spot" so I dont loose the second one:thumb:


You could move the fan down so the path of air from the fan hits the bottom cooler too. As it is now only the top car is getting fed, but I guess that's probably the hotter one for you?

List updated.


----------



## nz3777

Nz3777

(2) Radeon 6870 HD 1gb..... 1. H.I.S digital Ice q x 2.XFX Core edition Both eyefinity.Id like to be a part of your club if you guys except me? I will be changing out my cards for a diffrent crossfire set-up beacuse i dont like these 4 some reason.Thx


----------



## nz3777




----------



## nz3777

Am I in guys? Iam probbly gonna switch to a 6970 crossfire set-up within a few weeks,iam looking for a certin model thats why.Thanks again I hope iam able to be a part of this elite group! Cheers:thumb:


----------



## u3b3rg33k

what model are you looking for?


----------



## nz3777

The visiontech or diamond..... the less stickers the better lol,even tough majority of the stickers fall off on there own


----------



## nz3777

Or if u perfer this one?


----------



## psikeiro

CF 7950s, specs in sig


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF 7950s, specs in sig


Very clean rig... confused as to the sleeving color choice however. Are you planning on putting blue accents on some things? Or was the sleeving job originally done for another build?

Not criticizing really... they both look great (build and cables) - they just don't look like they belong in the same case to me.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Very clean rig... confused as to the sleeving color choice however. Are you planning on putting blue accents on some things? Or was the sleeving job originally done for another build?
> 
> Not criticizing really... they both look great (build and cables) - they just don't look like they belong in the same case to me.


Yea, I'm always changing parts and I carried over the PSU and my sleeving from a few months back, might get some gelid wings to accentuate the blue a bit more


----------



## verbatim

Im still having fun with my 2 7970's. They are performing flawlessly in the games I play (except far cry) and are stupid powerfull.
It was a 36 deg day here today and without the aircon on the hottest they got was 74deg while overclock playing metro for hours. The new HAF X case keeps stuff cool very well, highly recommended.

Anyway I have never played Metro 2033 before so i bought it as I know its a bit of a beast. I played for a few hours untill I figured out to turn off the FOV thing in DX11 setting to double my framerate!
6048x1080, Ultra settings, 4xAA eyefinity at Im sitting around 60FPS. Damn its good.

No point to this post except for some feedback on eyefinity and crossfire.


----------



## Red1776

Well i got the rough in done. lots of wire sleeving and have to replace the orange tubing, but temps Are great .
Heaven maxes GPU's [email protected] 43C @ 24C ambient. Running full parallel cooling.




3 X VPP-655 Pumps
2X AlphaCool NeXxXos XT 45mm x 240 Rad
1X AlphaCool NeXxXos XT 45mm x 360 Rad
1X AlphaCool NeXxXos XT 45mm x 120 Rad
Koolance 370A CPU Block
4 X Heatkiller GPU X-3 7970 GPU Blocks
1X Heatkiller GPU-X Multilink
Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings
Primochill Tubing
Bitspower -z tank 250ML


----------



## IntelFanaTEK

Intelfanatek ---- [2] 6950's


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys I'm going to pick up another 6850 to xfire in the next couple weeks but will the PSU in my sig be able to power both AND my 8320?


----------



## IntelFanaTEK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys I'm going to pick up another 6850 to xfire in the next couple weeks but will the PSU in my sig be able to power both AND my 8320?


Check out http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

GREAT resource for w/c and psu's


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys I'm going to pick up another 6850 to xfire in the next couple weeks but will the PSU in my sig be able to power both AND my 8320?


You should be 'OK' but that's definitely going to be pushing it if you're overclocking both cards and CPU - if everything is at stock clocks you should be fine. Actually even with everything maxed it shouldn't really be overloaded, but it will be getting close enough that you will want to make sure the air path to the PSU isn't obstructed in any way because it will undoubtedly have a higher fan-cycle than it does now.


----------



## IntelFanaTEK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> You should be 'OK' but that's definitely going to be pushing it if you're overclocking both cards and CPU - if everything is at stock clocks you should be fine. Actually even with everything maxed it shouldn't really be overloaded, but it will be getting close enough that you will want to make sure the air path to the PSU isn't obstructed in any way because it will undoubtedly have a higher fan-cycle than it does now.


Don't forget to mention also that it will depend on the age of your MOSFET caps, as they get older they will have slightly higher resistance and the socket will be forced to draw more power from the PSU to compensate.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntelFanaTEK*
> 
> Don't forget to mention also that it will depend on the age of your MOSFET caps, as they get older they will have slightly higher resistance and the socket will be forced to draw more power from the PSU to compensate.


Yea, the PSU is about 6 months old. Well, I COULD get the MSI R6850 Cyclone i was looking at on Amazon and Xfire but I will probobly be cutting down severely on my PSU's lifespan, is that what you are saying? Also, does anyone have experience with refurbished MSI stuff? The refurb card is 120 and comes with a 90 day warrenty as opposed to 160 for the new one.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea, the PSU is about 6 months old. Well, I COULD get the MSI R6850 Cyclone i was looking at on Amazon and Xfire but I will probobly be cutting down severely on my PSU's lifespan, is that what you are saying? Also, does anyone have experience with refurbished MSI stuff? The refurb card is 120 and comes with a 90 day warrenty as opposed to 160 for the new one.


He's actually referring to the rectifiers (VRM - Voltage Regulation Module/MOSFETs) on the motherboard (and on the GPUs for that matter). The age of the PSU affects much less than the age of the components in the system it is powering. Although the actual details are above my pay grade and education, the idea is that the capacitors smooth out your voltages by 'filling in dips'. As they get older they become less 'flexible' in this functionality and therefore increase the required component voltages. That's a VERY imprecise description however - and possibly wrong in some way as I have only a very basic grasp of EE (I'm definitely not one - an EE that is).









Basically on the card it just depends on how long you want it to last you - if you plan on upgrading in the near future, refurbs can be a way to save some money. On the other hand you are talking about a card that has already had some problem large enough to get RMA'd to the manufacturer - and then fixed. If that was the only problem it might be a great card. On the other hand if it was just the first of many problems, you might find that 90 days comes and goes pretty quickly.


----------



## IntelFanaTEK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> He's actually referring to the rectifiers (VRM - Voltage Regulation Module/MOSFETs) on the motherboard (and on the GPUs for that matter). The age of the PSU affects much less than the age of the components in the system it is powering. Although the actual details are above my pay grade and education, the idea is that the capacitors smooth out your voltages by 'filling in dips'. As they get older they become less 'flexible' in this functionality and therefore increase the required component voltages. That's a VERY imprecise description however -


That's a pretty good way to put it actually. Any more technical and we'd get into trig and calculus pretty quick with describing sin waves and Vcore PLL. Of course, that's where good OCers really shine, because with as precise as calculations should theoretically be, there are some dynamics that are involved that can only be harnessed by hard core math or the finesse of a tenured eye.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Unfortunately, I no longer have my 5870 Crossfire setup, as I have finally decided to upgrade it (cards on the 'bay now, if anyone wants them







). I will soon be grabbing another 7950 for my main rig, however, so I'll be back in the club soon.


----------



## unknown601

unknown601 x2 sapphire 6970 dual fan


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntelFanaTEK*
> 
> That's a pretty good way to put it actually. Any more technical and we'd get into trig and calculus pretty quick with describing sin waves and Vcore PLL. Of course, that's where good OCers really shine, because with as precise as calculations should theoretically be, there are some dynamics that are involved that can only be harnessed by hard core math or the finesse of a tenured eye.


Calculus ugh *shudders* well i just pulled the trigger and ordered the 2nd 6850. Crossing my fingers that everything works out.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Calculus ugh *shudders* well i just pulled the trigger and ordered the 2nd 6850. Crossing my fingers that everything works out.


Yeah, I feel the same way - I'm very slightly allergic to any mathematical symbols other than simple operators - and words like "integral" or "derivative" positively make me break out in hives. Of course, having a basic knowledge of everything really helps to set up calculators, spreadsheets, etc.. so you can make the computer do the heavy lifting for you... and that's all that really matters in the real world.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> unknown601 x2 sapphire 6970 dual fan


Very sexy. +rep


----------



## psikeiro

Replaced PSU so new pics are here :

http://imgur.com/a/MDg1l

taking suggestions on what color to sleeve my PSU next, has to include gray because I want to incorporate that, blue and black up for discussion.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Can I join too tsm106





Spoiler: MORE!


----------



## Ghost12

Are there any variations on the standard crossfire bridge anywhere or all standard, i mean like aluminum with led or something other than standard, like modded ones. colours etc?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Are there any variations on the standard crossfire bridge anywhere or all standard, i mean like aluminum with led or something other than standard, like modded ones. colours etc?


The only one I like is the Rog bridges. I don't recall seeing a lot of different bridges. You can build a custom one with Aluminium and acrylic


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> The only one I like is the Rog bridges. I don't recall seeing a lot of different bridges. You can build a custom one with Aluminium and acrylic


Thanks for that, never seen those just found a link, black looks better than this one, i wish i could make one lol, not really my speciality but would be great to do something with aluminum and led, just something different


----------



## IntelFanaTEK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> you can make the computer do the heavy lifting for you... and that's all that really matters in the real world.


Depends on what industry you're in







When you work with and sometimes engineer bioengineering components calculus comes in handy frequently.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can I join too tsm106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE!


----------



## unknown601

Thanks that's my first rep. point.


----------



## unknown601

WOW


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah... KaRLiToS has was too much money and too much extremely beautiful hardware.







But at least he shares the hardware pr0n with the rest of us to live vicariously through him.









Speaking of which, have you figured out how to hang any more rad space off that case KaRLiToS? Or are you going to just break down and get a CaseLabs case one of these days. I'm thinking a TH10 with a pedestal or two should keep your ever expanding appetite for cooling in check.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntelFanaTEK*
> 
> Depends on what industry you're in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you work with and sometimes engineer bioengineering components calculus comes in handy frequently.


Well, even if that were the case I would still have a computer doing the heavy lifting. But maybe that's because that is my industry. I don't need to know how to use the math - at least not directly - I just have to know how to make the user's requirement and the CPU's arithmetic processing meet up and have coffee.









Of course, sometimes it might be nice to actually test the output on something really complex... but users are so used to crap software these days I have to admit to just using them at times. They will definitely yell if something isn't working right.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah... KaRLiToS has was too much money and too much extremely beautiful hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least he shares the hardware pr0n with the rest of us to live vicariously through him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, have you figured out how to hang any more rad space off that case KaRLiToS? Or are you going to just break down and get a CaseLabs case one of these days. I'm thinking a TH10 with a pedestal or two should keep your ever expanding appetite for cooling in check.


I'm probably not as rich as you think







. I only have 346 000$ in my bank account (coma at wrong place). I'm gonna keep this rig for a while I think, I will probably get the 900D. Not sure. I think I'll have to settle with what I have now.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I'm probably not as rich as you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I only have 346 000$ in my bank account (coma at wrong place). I'm gonna keep this rig for a while I think, I will probably get the 900D. Not sure. I think I'll have to settle with what I have now.


Lol, yea Content yourself with the kindof rig I could only afford if I started selling organs.


----------



## Deadboy90

So order is placed and my new crossfire card should be here by tuesday. I got this one what do you all think?

http://www.amazon.com/MSI-DisplayPort-PCI-Express-R6850-CYCLONE/dp/B004HKIA2Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362027459&sr=1-1&keywords=msi+r6850+cyclone

Im linking it with my Sapphire version, not pretty but effective.


----------



## IntelFanaTEK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, even if that were the case I would still have a computer doing the heavy lifting. But maybe that's because that is my industry. I don't need to know how to use the math - at least not directly - I just have to know how to make the user's requirement and the CPU's arithmetic processing meet up and have coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, sometimes it might be nice to actually test the output on something really complex... but users are so used to crap software these days I have to admit to just using them at times. They will definitely yell if something isn't working right.


Yah, exactly, I work in a medical laboratory where there is outdated software, tons of patches applied through middleware solutions, and in addition to doing a little informatics and testing/verifying I'm also charged (annexed) with maintaining the hardware all of that stuff interfaces with our decaying information systems. I'm pretty much the only computer/hardware guy in a lab full of naive girls who are just 4-5 years out of MLS school (second shift has its perks!







). I've had to replace a few PCB components in a few analyzers on the fly in the past since our service guy was 5-6 days out. I've been hailed as a gentleman and a genius among coworkers. Middle management here I come! lol

It's crazy what can happen when a little know how and the opportunity for application comes along. Guys like my dad and my grandpa have been tinkering with tubes and transistors (large cpus) for years. It's a novel ******* idea these days to replace some component on a board rather than throwing it out! Get a book, a soldering iron, flux and solder and you are well on your way to being the hero of the day!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can I join too tsm106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE!


Thats ironic that you're not in the club yet hehe. Just post the line format for entry, reminds me of your job in the valley bench thread lol.


----------



## TokenBC

What kind of performance can I expect out of CFXing 7850s?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokenBC*
> 
> What kind of performance can I expect out of CFXing 7850s?


Well 7850 are about equal to 6950's so I would say pretty dam good! Are you getting a 2nd 7850? I would love to compare when my 2nd 6850 comes on tuesday.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokenBC*
> 
> What kind of performance can I expect out of CFXing 7850s?


Another way of quantifying the gains would be simply somewhere between 50-75% faster than you are currently performing at the same games and resolution. I think it might even be higher with the newer drivers - perhaps up to 85% or so. Sadly neither SLI nor XFire can truly double the performance when adding like cards - but you still should be very happy with the improvement.

I didn't notice a huge change (but then again I'm running 7970's so even one of them is damn fast) but what I did notice was a huge change in the minimum. I think that's where the big advantage is - unless you're running multiple displays at least. Your peak FPS should already be above the refresh rate of your display on many if not most games... but in complex scenes probably drops to 25-40FPS... now that drop should only be to 40-50FPS which is much less noticeable.

Now if only XFire didn't have the added latencies (Frame Render Time) it would be perfect. That's the one area where the Nvidia guys have an advantage. And it really is noticeable sometimes.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Sadly neither SLI nor XFire can truly double the performance when adding like cards - but you still should be very happy with the improvement.


They can and do in some titles. I recently tested BF 3 for a chap on Guru3d as he wanted to buy a 3rd, and these were my results.

Bear in mind these figures are in Eyefinity 5760x1080 with 120hz refresh rate.

Graphics settings - Everything maxed out.
V-sync: - Off

The images below are from my G19 display and all figures are ported in via Aida 64. You can see FRAPS bottom right. The update speed is 1hz.

The readings were taken at the reload position of my last campaign save which is in the car park on operation Swordbreaker, where the cars are being blown up. Plenty going on.

*1x 7970*
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e56f40784

*2x 7970*
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e56f40934

*3x 7970*
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e56f4207a

As you can see, it scales very well indeed and is not CPU limited at all.

Its one of the few games that doesnt run as fast as I would like as 120fps is my ideal average but hey, its an awesome game and much more taxing that COD-BO2 for example which on the same rig I can run at 200FPS _(The games limit)_

Then theres crysis 3 which runs at 50fps. LOL


----------



## Ghost12

Was that battlefield 3 single player? multiplayer is very cpu intense, single player all gpu.

Edit - sorry didnt see where you said campaign.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*KaRLiToS ---- [4] 7970 (Quad Damage)*





Spoiler: MORE!













*Thanks tsm106, your da man*.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Then theres crysis 3 which runs at 50fps. LOL


Really? I get 60-120fps on my Crossfire 7950's at 1150/1575 with very high settings across the board and 4x MSAA. Do you mean on one GPU?

BTW I noticed my MOBO socket pins were bent and the only way that would of happened is when I took the CPU out to delid. There is no fixing that so I just ordered another one so hopefully there is still hope for my delidded 3570k!!! Maybe... with my luck today who knows!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Then theres crysis 3 which runs at 50fps. LOL


Really? I get 60-120fps on my Crossfire 7950's at 1150/1575 with very high settings across the board and 4x MSAA. Do you mean on one GPU?

BTW I noticed my MOBO socket pins were bent and the only way that would of happened is when I took the CPU out to delid. There is no fixing that so I just ordered another one so hopefully there is still hope for my delidded 3570k!!! Maybe... with my luck today who knows!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I swear I only clicked "submit" once!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Oops I meant to tell Karlitos about my possible back-from-the-dead ivy bridge.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Just use the edit button, combine posts into the top post - and then notify a moderator to have the lower posts deleted. Or if there's no time - at least combine and then mark the later posts 'delete' or 'duplicate post' and they'll delete them whenever they get around to it.







It's been happening more lately - I think with an update to the scripts (either that or they NEED to update them!).


----------



## hatrix216

*hatrix216 ---- [2] XFX Double D HD 7850s*

Just got a new PSU and added another card for the crossfire. The cable length for the PCI-E connectors makes it hard to hide them.... Unfortunately it was the best I could do. Still a modular power supply, however, so I don't have a bunch of useless wires in my case.


----------



## Deadboy90

Yay! UPS dropped my new xfire card at my house! Can't wait till I get home and install it tonite! Ill post pics.


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok so I have my new card, I took my old one out and tried a little BF3 and it was flawless. Problem is I can't seem to get them to xfire. I keep getting BSODs about some driver. I have uninstalled and reinstalled 13.1 drivers with both cards in in safe mode but it keeps BSODing. Any suggestions?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok so I have my new card, I took my old one out and tried a little BF3 and it was flawless. Problem is I can't seem to get them to xfire. I keep getting BSODs about some driver. I have uninstalled and reinstalled 13.1 drivers with both cards in in safe mode but it keeps BSODing. Any suggestions?


Are they the same brand and model ? It's really recommended they are, or chances are higher you'll run into problems like you're experiencing.

Is your crossfire bridge connected correctly ? Are the cards in the right slots ?


----------



## Deadboy90

They are different brands (MSI and Sapphire) but I managed to get them running but only on 12.9 drivers. I like the performance boost sofar though. Ill post a pic soon.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> They are different brands (MSI and Sapphire) but I managed to get them running but only on 12.9 drivers. I like the performance boost sofar though. Ill post a pic soon.


I'm thinking hollow-ichigo may be required.









I wouldn't worry about the other drivers anyway since the 12.9 are the ones that made the biggest difference IIRC - although how they managed that huge bump in performance is unknown and questionable (quality-wise at least, but I can't really see a drop in that regard). Since your PSU is a single-rail design you shouldn't have power problems - and although I'm not familiar with your motherboard, your hardware and clocking wouldn't indicate a terribly difficult load I would think. If you're sure they're well seated in their correct slots and the XF link is well seated on the fingers - you might want to completely uninstall all drivers and start from scratch. I haven't used it but there is a specific UNINSTALLER that AMD claims will provide better results (or at least _cleaner_ ones). You might want to peruse that thread and see if it helps.









I see your sig says you're running Win7 so you shouldn't have a problem but I wanted to edit this and say that Win8 seems to be a problem with the above utility and I would recommend further research before trying if you're on Win8. Another great thread for research is this one. Everything in one place.









Also if you have MSI Afterburner installed... that can do bad things because it tries to mess with stuff that's different with crossfire enabled according to some notes in the above thread. Dunno if that applies to you but I find with something like GPUs it's often best to uninstall everything related to the graphics subsystem and then re-install as if it was a new build.


----------



## Cheese Cake

I'll join in on this. 2x PowerColor Devil13 7990's


----------



## Deadboy90

Here they are in all their glory!

So I just got done a round of stress tests, benchmarks, and BF3 and while the performance is good I am having a bit of trouble with microstutter as I expected. Is there a way to force my x16 slot to work as an x4 so they are even? Im getting to bed thanks for and insight guys!

Edit: aww man I feel inadequate compared to the guy above me...


----------



## Red1776

Just an update...





*The 2.2 kW Holodeck VII*

[email protected]/
Gigabyte GA-990-FXA-UD7 (rev 1.1)/
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHz/
4 X HD 7970 Quadfire /
1x Corsiar AX1200W/
2x FSP Group X5 1000W/
1XNexXxos XT45 360mm/
2 x NexXxos XT45 240mm/
1xNexXxos XT45 120mm Rads/
2X VPP-655 Pumps/
1X Phobya DC-12-400
Koolance 370 CPU Block/
4 x Heatkiller GPU X-3 Waterblocks/
Rad Fans Coolermaster Excaliber/
Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings/
Primochill Tubing/
Case CoolerMaster Cosmos 2/
Heatkiller X-3 Multilink Quad Bridge
/BitsPower Z-Multi 250mML Reservoir/
Eyefinity 3+1 Extended 5760 x 1080-25" Monitors


----------



## Red1776

Just an update...





*The 2.2 kW Holodeck VII*

[email protected]/
Gigabyte GA-990-FXA-UD7 (rev 1.1)/
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHz/
4 X HD 7970 Quadfire /
1x Corsiar AX1200W/
2x FSP Group X5 1000W/
1XNexXxos XT45 360mm/
2 x NexXxos XT45 240mm/
1xNexXxos XT45 120mm Rads/
2X VPP-655 Pumps/
1X Phobya DC-12-400
Koolance 370 CPU Block/
4 x Heatkiller GPU X-3 Waterblocks/
Rad Fans Coolermaster Excaliber/
Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings/
Primochill Tubing/
Case CoolerMaster Cosmos 2/
Heatkiller X-3 Multilink Quad Bridge
/BitsPower Z-Multi 250mML Reservoir/
Eyefinity 3+1 Extended 5760 x 1080-25" Monitors


----------



## Vrait

Why is my 2nd card doing this?(Bus Width/Bandwidth)


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> 
> 
> Why is my 2nd card doing this?(Bus Width/Bandwidth)


I would assume because it's running at x8, not x16.


----------



## Vrait

It's not like its half though? Its a fraction of what my other card shows.



Got this is BF3:


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Just an update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 2.2 kW Holodeck VII*
> 
> [email protected]/
> Gigabyte GA-990-FXA-UD7 (rev 1.1)/
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHz/
> 4 X HD 7970 Quadfire /
> 1x Corsiar AX1200W/
> 2x FSP Group X5 1000W/
> 1XNexXxos XT45 360mm/
> 2 x NexXxos XT45 240mm/
> 1xNexXxos XT45 120mm Rads/
> 2X VPP-655 Pumps/
> 1X Phobya DC-12-400
> Koolance 370 CPU Block/
> 4 x Heatkiller GPU X-3 Waterblocks/
> Rad Fans Coolermaster Excaliber/
> Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings/
> Primochill Tubing/
> Case CoolerMaster Cosmos 2/
> Heatkiller X-3 Multilink Quad Bridge
> /BitsPower Z-Multi 250mML Reservoir/
> Eyefinity 3+1 Extended 5760 x 1080-25" Monitors


hnnnngggg


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> 
> 
> Why is my 2nd card doing this?(Bus Width/Bandwidth)


because it is is in zero core throttle down mode.
Hit that green question mark there and run the test. It will then show you the PCIe mode and bandwidth it is running in when it is in use.

 (click "render test")


----------



## hatrix216

Yea it's true what red said, I forgot that happens. My card still always shows the proper rates without having to run the test, only thing that is down is the bus interface switching from 1.1 to 2.0.


----------



## Vrait

Any idea why my games crash with directx errors?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> Any idea why my games crash with directx errors?


I am going to surmise that you are missing a few direct X files. If re-installing doesn't help then DL the latest DirectX runtime from MS and run it. It will put back the missing files.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am going to surmise that you are missing a few direct X files. If re-installing doesn't help then DL the latest DirectX runtime from MS and run it. It will put back the missing files.


I took out my old card, and just left in the new one. The new one is staying pegged at 500mhz on the core clock in Crysis 3. How do I fix this?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am going to surmise that you are missing a few direct X files. If re-installing doesn't help then DL the latest DirectX runtime from MS and run it. It will put back the missing files.
> 
> 
> 
> I took out my old card, and just left in the new one. The new one is staying pegged at 500mhz on the core clock in Crysis 3. How do I fix this?
Click to expand...

You might not be able to until the next driver set. It has been my experience that when one of the secondary cards is not throttling back all the way, it is almost always driver related. If you are using one of the 13.2 beta's , you are just going to have to wait until the official release most likely. That is very common issue with the beta's.


----------



## Starbomba

I got pampered by Nvidia and SLI, so i couldn't just jump ship with one red card as well. Here are my new babies, a reference HD 7970 (non-GHz) and a Sapphire HD 7950 950 MHz OC edition, cooled by Alphacool waterblocks, on my Ramapge III Extreme motherboard.

 

I got the measurements wrong on the watercooling bridge (i bought 2-slot and 3-slot bridges, but what i really needed was a 4-slot bridge







) so for now they will be running at 8x on my motherboard (not that it matters much, but i want them running @ 16x







).


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I got pampered by Nvidia and SLI, so i couldn't just jump ship with one red card as well. Here are my new babies, a reference HD 7970 (non-GHz) and a Sapphire HD 7950 950 MHz OC edition, cooled by Alphacool waterblocks, on my Ramapge III Extreme motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the measurements wrong on the watercooling bridge (i bought 2-slot and 3-slot bridges, but what i really needed was a 4-slot bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so for now they will be running at 8x on my motherboard (not that it matters much, but i want them running @ 16x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I'm so pissed that those blocks weren't out when I built mine - they are so nice! Sigh.


----------



## Deaks2

I'll be joining the club soon. My GA 7950 Windforce cards are on the UPS truck for delivery today!


----------



## Abyssic

uhm ive got a question: why are some guys using 2 crossfire bridges for 2 cards? is there any advantage?


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *KaRLiToS ---- [4] 7970 (Quad Damage)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks tsm106, your da man*.


this is the most awesome build i've seen in a while! °_°


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Since i'm always browsing this thread, figured might as well join ...









Hckngrtfakt ---- [2] Diamond 7970


----------



## Modest Mouse

Modest Mouse - - - - [ 2 ] MSI Cyclone 6850's


----------



## Starbomba

Well, so far so good, my rig is fully set up and running. Will post rig photos once i'm done OCing my CPU. What i don't know is why CPU-Z won't pick both GPU's, it just picks my 7950.

Here's my entry:

Starbomba ----[1] AMD Stock 7970 (Non-GHz) + Sapphire 7950 DualX OC Edition (950 MHz w/ 7970 PCB)












http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2728188
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bpm2e/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dka5/


----------



## Cind3r

*Cind3r ---- [3] 7970 (Gigabyte OC rev2.1 Water Cooled)*

May i please join the club?


----------



## Vrait

Note to all: Don't mix a non-boost 7 950 with a updated boost 7950. My are constantly having problems, but I still love them







.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> *Cind3r ---- [3] 7970 (Gigabyte OC rev2.1 Water Cooled)*
> 
> May i please join the club?


looks nice mate.... i wish I can afford 3 7970's... 1 question, what is your water block or cooling kit for your GPU's?


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> 
> 
> uhm ive got a question: why are some guys using 2 crossfire bridges for 2 cards? is there any advantage?


Seems it may improve communication between cards.

Most just do it for looks.


----------



## Cind3r

Its a Heatkiller GPU-X Core LT with a DIY 60 kit for the VRMs. I bought the 3 cards without checking if they were reference PCBs so full water blocks dont fit on the Gigabyte Overclocked edition (rev 2.1)

Also there is a GPU-X Multilink on to to cover upto 4 cards


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> Its a Heatkiller GPU-X Core LT with a DIY 60 kit for the VRMs. I bought the 3 cards without checking if they were reference PCBs so full water blocks dont fit on the Gigabyte Overclocked edition (rev 2.1)
> 
> Also there is a GPU-X Multilink on to to cover upto 4 cards


Those things are pretty rare. Was it hard to locate them?


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> 
> 
> uhm ive got a question: why are some guys using 2 crossfire bridges for 2 cards? is there any advantage?


As said before, is purely aesthetics, but it all comes down to mobo/bios/usage

as in unigine valley, i was getting crashes under the xfire profile until i added the second bridge which seemed to add stability


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Modest Mouse - - - - [ 2 ] MSI Cyclone 6850's


Hey Modest Mouse! I also have 2 6850 cyclones! What sort of clocks are you running those cards at?

For all the guys in the club, here is a picture of GHOST's internals with the latest updates! In a new case Phantom 820 and with nice neat cable routing and a new water cooler!


----------



## azrael36

Azrael36 - 2 Sapphire Radeon HD GHz Edition 7770


----------



## Modest Mouse

I was running 960 core clock and 1125 memory clock with a single card set up. Since I've added the second GPU (two days ago) I've been running 900 core and 1100 memory clock on both. Until I can do some more reading and testing I'm not sure what I'll run them at. They run pretty cool single but the temps seems to have taken a small upwards spike when crossfired so it's a work in process to find a comfortable OC with a decent temperature. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Those things are pretty rare. Was it hard to locate them?


I could not find the DIY 60 kit from any supplier in Australia or the US so I ordered them direct from Germany. (http://watercool.de/) Paid way too much in postage. I feel ok though cause 2 weeks after i ordered it the price went up 20 euros each.
I live in South Australia and watercooling parts just dont exist here. The South Australian PC enthusiast community is very small, every shop i go to just tells me to go online....so much for supporting your local.


----------



## Cind3r

p.s. the Heatkillers work like magic!!! i used the catalyst software and cranked the cards to 1150mhz and ran a few tests over night. The temps dont go over 55c even when the room temp is 32c. Maybe i got lucky with the cards? these PCB rev 2.1 OC edition seem to have a fair bit more circuit work near the power input, maybe gigabyte figured out a way to make them run cooler?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

RavageTheEarth ---- [2] 7950's (MSI TFIII with Sapphire Dual-x 7950 @ 1165/1600. Air cooled with CLU on both GPU's)


----------



## Yleecoyote

Ok this is the place...I know I can get the answers I am looking for without NVIDA sarcasm in the post. I have an AMD FX 6300 Vishera presently running stock, and 16gigs of ram ddrs gskill xmp running a 1600. Heres where I need some help...yes this is a low end card. Please dont say "buy a new card" I have a Ati Radeon HD 7770 with 1 gig of ram. I am wanting to mess around with overclocking it with the MSI afterburner. What should i get out of this card? What OC settings can I push and set it to with a stock cooling system. I mainly play FPS games primarly BF3, so any help that direction would be appreciated. I did have this Crossefired on my asrock 970 extreme 3 board with another, but it being 16x4x pcie that was a waste on my part.

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yleecoyote*
> 
> Ok this is the place...I know I can get the answers I am looking for without NVIDA sarcasm in the post. I have an AMD FX 6300 Vishera presently running stock, and 16gigs of ram ddrs gskill xmp running a 1600. Heres where I need some help...yes this is a low end card. Please dont say "buy a new card" I have a Ati Radeon HD 7770 with 1 gig of ram. I am wanting to mess around with overclocking it with the MSI afterburner. What should i get out of this card? What OC settings can I push and set it to with a stock cooling system. I mainly play FPS games primarly BF3, so any help that direction would be appreciated. I did have this Crossefired on my asrock 970 extreme 3 board with another, but it being 16x4x pcie that was a waste on my part.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all help.


You should be able to overclock those by maybe even 200mhz. More if you have voltage control.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

You should just get a 7970.









I just had to... I tried not to but I couldn't stop my fingers. Blame them, I'm innocent.

Ironically, you'll probably catch more Intel vs. AMD flack than you will Nvidia vs AMD on the GPU side. At least until they can get the drivers for Titan to start making it look like something other than a $1K mistake.

I'd say you're good for anywhere from 100MHz to 300MHz overclock - but it will depend much more on the card itself (cooling and component quality) than anything else I would presume. Just like it is with their pricier brethren.


----------



## SilentAD

Think I can join







?

SilentAD ---- [2] XFX Double D 7870s

1x XFX Double D HD 7870 (Black Edition Top)
1x XFX Double D HD 7870 (Normal Edition Bottom)


----------



## lucas.vulcan

hello

Here I am with a HD7970 CF cooling system by AIO

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/dsci1183.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/dsci1029w.jpg/

: Pouce:


----------



## lucas.vulcan

is there a way to activate the 2 GPU when at rest, as I turn on my computer there is one that starts, the other enclanche that during games or work heavy on the computer


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> hello
> 
> Here I am with a HD7970 CF cooling system by AIO
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/dsci1183.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/dsci1029w.jpg/
> 
> : Pouce:


Haha that is pretty awesome man!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> hello
> 
> Here I am with a HD7970 CF cooling system by AIO
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/dsci1183.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/dsci1029w.jpg/
> 
> : Pouce:


Haha that is pretty awesome man!


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> hello
> 
> Here I am with a HD7970 CF cooling system by AIO
> 
> : Pouce:


^^^ Doing stuff like that is what got me into water cooling, it's a bug you can't get rid of once you start.

MikeMike86

[2]7870 PCS+ Myst. Editions




Just left the cooling lines from my gtx480s for future cooling of these guys.

Anyone had this issue before? Where the second gpu usage goes up and down erratically?


Thought this would be the perfect place to ask. This is my first crossfire setup.

Edit: I just checked I also get the throttling when I overclock, so i assume it's the bios issue most people have with these cards.


----------



## MikeMike86

Browser double posted


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> is there a way to activate the 2 GPU when at rest, as I turn on my computer there is one that starts, the other enclanche that during games or work heavy on the computer


AFAIK, there's no way to do that. You can thank AMD and their ZeroCore tech.





Source
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> hello
> 
> Here I am with a HD7970 CF cooling system by AIO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/dsci1183.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/dsci1029w.jpg/
> 
> 
> : Pouce:


That's what got me into watercooling hahaha


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> hello
> 
> Here I am with a HD7970 CF cooling system by AIO
> 
> : Pouce:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Doing stuff like that is what got me into water cooling, it's a bug you can't get rid of once you start.
> 
> MikeMike86
> 
> [2]7870 PCS+ Myst. Editions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just left the cooling lines from my gtx480s for future cooling of these guys.
> 
> Anyone had this issue before? Where the second gpu usage goes up and down erratically?
> 
> 
> Thought this would be the perfect place to ask. This is my first crossfire setup.
Click to expand...

Mine does this sometimes too. I dunno what it is though. I think it is when the card changes voltage states because it isn't working at 100%. If it isn't hurting performance I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## MikeMike86

It does it when running a single card also, the core clock throttles are going to irritate me though since it doesn't hold to the clock and it throttles down to stock constantly.
You're right, the voltage thing is funky it runs from 1v to 1.7v randomly.
I'll wait till I get a hold of Power Color and see if they tell me to try another bios that way if something goes wrong later they'll still RMA.
Edit: Disabling powerplay fixed most of the issues. They seem to strive at making things complicated on the ATI side.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

[2] XFX Double D 7870 Black Editions

Sorry no pic right now, just moved a few days a go and still trying to find things ... like the camera.


----------



## kakik09

Hello guys, hoping to join this club soon. Quick question, why do some of you guys use two Crossfire bridges even though you only have two cards?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakik09*
> 
> Hello guys, hoping to join this club soon. Quick question, why do some of you guys use two Crossfire bridges even though you only have two cards?


They make the cards go faster.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakik09*
> 
> Hello guys, hoping to join this club soon. Quick question, why do some of you guys use two Crossfire bridges even though you only have two cards?


I did it just not to lose the second bridge.


----------



## Fleat

Fleat

[2] Sapphire 7970

I sold off my tri-sli 660 ti's and went crossfire Sapphire 7970's. They are running at 1100 / 1600 on stock voltage. Still have not decided on a third or not...



Sorry about the dust, fighting a losing battle while I am doing renovations on my house.


----------



## kakik09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I did it just not to lose the second bridge.


Oh, makes sense. Thanks


----------



## lucas.vulcan

just a bridge, but I'm disappointed because the crossfire of 7970 AMD ZeroCore Power Technology in crossfire is misery in single GPU is correct but my scores crossfire sound ridiculous, I am stable oc for 24/24 mono gpu, crossfire but I can not find its stability passes 3DMark11 for 1125/1600 has 1.20V in crossfire, but I play BF3 has its plant at the end of 20 minutes, in a single gpu I 1175/1600 is a 1.20V is stable 24/24 I have played bf3 for over 4 hours with the oc.
you and how you are in crossfire 7970?
excuse me for my english I'm french

un pont suffit, mais je suis decu du crossfire 7970 a cause du AMD ZeroCore Power Technology, en crossfire c'est la misere, en mono GPU c'est correcte mais en crossfire mes scores son ridicule, pour oc je suis stable 24/24 en mono gpu, mais en crossfire je ne trouve pas la stabilité sa passe a 3dmark11 pour 1125/1600 a 1.20V en crossfire, mais des que je joue a BF3 sa plante au bout de 20mn, en mono gpu je suis a 1175/1600 a 1.20V est c'est stable pour 24/24 je peux joué a bf3 pendant plus de 4h avec cette oc.
et vous a combien vous etes en crossfire 7970?
excusez moi pour mon anglais je suis francais


----------



## snef

Snef

[3] XFX HD7970 Black OC edition, under water with small OC 1125/1575


----------



## MikeMike86

Here's some good info I followed and it helped me make my cards more stable. The main problem was I activated amd overdrive which conflicted with Afterburner.
in order to get the second gpu to run 100% you have to run with ulps and powerplay disabled.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> By: Bluesman
> The programmer of Afterburner, Unwinder, addressed this issue a while back. I believe he said that in the Setting menu you either disable Poweplay (under the unofficial overclocking section) or you disable the whole option. Forgive me I am going from memory as I am not on the machine that has Afterburner installed.
> 
> EDIT: Here is a url that explains another more efficient way to stop the flickering and flashing: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=22535819&postcount=5
> 
> This reference comes from a thread on recommended settings for Afterburner: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18431335
> 
> EDIT 2: Unwinder himself addressed this here regarding the 7870 Tahiti cards: http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4551503&postcount=5
> 
> This stuff should probably be a sticky for the members.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Here's some good info I followed and it helped me make my cards more stable. The main problem was I activated amd overdrive which conflicted with Afterburner.
> in order to get the second gpu to run 100% you have to run with ulps and powerplay disabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> By: Bluesman
> The programmer of Afterburner, Unwinder, addressed this issue a while back. I believe he said that in the Setting menu you either disable Poweplay (under the unofficial overclocking section) or you disable the whole option. Forgive me I am going from memory as I am not on the machine that has Afterburner installed.
> 
> EDIT: Here is a url that explains another more efficient way to stop the flickering and flashing: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=22535819&postcount=5
> 
> This reference comes from a thread on recommended settings for Afterburner: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18431335
> 
> EDIT 2: Unwinder himself addressed this here regarding the 7870 Tahiti cards: http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4551503&postcount=5
> 
> This stuff should probably be a sticky for the members.
Click to expand...

I bet you didn't know where that came from right? It's ironic lmao.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=22556849&postcount=48

Anyways... list updated. I'd like to take a moment to remind ppl to follow the format in the OP please, thanks.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Here's some good info I followed and it helped me make my cards more stable. The main problem was I activated amd overdrive which conflicted with Afterburner.
> in order to get the second gpu to run 100% you have to run with ulps and powerplay disabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> By: Bluesman
> The programmer of Afterburner, Unwinder, addressed this issue a while back. I believe he said that in the Setting menu you either disable Poweplay (under the unofficial overclocking section) or you disable the whole option. Forgive me I am going from memory as I am not on the machine that has Afterburner installed.
> 
> EDIT: Here is a url that explains another more efficient way to stop the flickering and flashing: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=22535819&postcount=5
> 
> This reference comes from a thread on recommended settings for Afterburner: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18431335
> 
> EDIT 2: Unwinder himself addressed this here regarding the 7870 Tahiti cards: http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4551503&postcount=5
> 
> This stuff should probably be a sticky for the members.
Click to expand...

what if i dont have those options


----------



## Stickeelion

This seems the best place to ask this kind of question, I am almost certain to buy 2x HD7970 MSI OC reference cards that will be water cooled. I have looked though all the issues like coil whine etc and the only one that is a major concern for me is the apparently bad micro stuttering with AMD crossfire cards. Have many of you had this problem and if you have how do you guys deal with it?


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Snef
> 
> [3] XFX HD7970 Black OC edition, under water with small OC 1125/1575
> pic..


Sick setup!







I'm in awe of how that looks.

Haven't had Crossfire since my old 4870's _(still got pics on here)_, these 7950's are good so far. I will probably post pics when I get my H100i sometime next week.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Snef
> 
> [3] XFX HD7970 Black OC edition, under water with small OC 1125/1575


That is awesome man. Where is your PSU? Some pictures of the COMPLETE setup would be much appreciated. I'm trying to setup a water loop in my Phantom 820 with my ASUS MVE and dual 7950's right now and I would love some ideas. I love the clean look of a case without any SSD's, Opt. Drives, or PSU's. I would love to do the same.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> This seems the best place to ask this kind of question, I am almost certain to buy 2x HD7970 MSI OC reference cards that will be water cooled. I have looked though all the issues like coil whine etc and the only one that is a major concern for me is the apparently bad micro stuttering with AMD crossfire cards. Have many of you had this problem and if you have how do you guys deal with it?


You really shouldn't have anything to worry about. The only game I get microstutter in is Far Cry 3, but there are fixes to that or you could just go into CCC and disable crossfire. I know you are worried because you hear about all these people having problems with crossfire, but think of it like this: the majority of people who have it working perfectly are too busy playing games than coming on OCN to brag about how they got it to work perfect


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> That is awesome man. Where is your PSU? Some pictures of the COMPLETE setup would be much appreciated. I'm trying to setup a water loop in my Phantom 820 with my ASUS MVE and dual 7950's right now and I would love some ideas. I love the clean look of a case without any SSD's, Opt. Drives, or PSU's. I would love to do the same.


He's got a link to his build log in his sig, or just simply click here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1372993/build-log-snefs-extremmmmme-red-demon

Could only wish I could build something so awesome. _(Expense-wise)_ I'm lucky to get what I have, but of course always wanting more.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You really shouldn't have anything to worry about. The only game I get microstutter in is Far Cry 3, but there are fixes to that or you could just go into CCC and disable crossfire. I know you are worried because you hear about all these people having problems with crossfire, but think of it like this: the majority of people who have it working perfectly are too busy playing games than coming on OCN to brag about how they got it to work perfect


Awesome mate, now I'm confident about my purchase









That does seem to be the case. You see many people talking about problems but not so much about it when it's working well.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Awesome mate, now I'm confident about my purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does seem to be the case. You see many people talking about problems but not so much about it when it's working well.


Exactly







Enjoy it!

EDIT: So I was just looking at your rig and I'm wondering, do you really have a phenom x4? You might see a bottleneck.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it!
> 
> EDIT: So I was just looking at your rig and I'm wondering, do you really have a phenom x4? You might see a bottleneck.


haha yes I really do have a phenom X4 but that's my current rig which I got a pc store to put it together as I didn't know much about PC parts back then, I'm planning to sell that.

These cards are going in a totally new rig (the proposed build in my signature) with an FX8320 CPU. It says 3X sapphire 7970 but funds are short so it will be 2 of them. I hope that one can keep up as I've already bought the Mobo Ram and CPU

I'm going to enjoy it allright







, all my normal friends think I'm crazy


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> haha yes I really do have a phenom X4 but that's my current rig which I got a pc store to put it together as I didn't know much about PC parts back then, I'm planning to sell that.
> 
> These cards are going in a totally new rig (the proposed build in my signature) with an FX8320 CPU. It says 3X sapphire 7970 but funds are short so it will be 2 of them. I hope that one can keep up as I've already bought the Mobo Ram and CPU
> 
> I'm going to enjoy it allright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , all my normal friends think I'm crazy


haha yea a 8320 will be fine. You will still see a bottleneck, but not nearly as bad as the x4. Thats why I chose a 3770k, because it eliminates a lot of the bottleneck. You will be fine except in BF3 64 player multiplayer games. I even get a bottleneck in those, but you FPS will be fine. Have fun and don't use the x4! lol


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> haha yea a 8320 will be fine. You will still see a bottleneck, but not nearly as bad as the x4. Thats why I chose a 3770k, because it eliminates a lot of the bottleneck. You will be fine except in BF3 64 player multiplayer games. I even get a bottleneck in those, but you FPS will be fine. Have fun and don't use the x4! lol


As long as the FPS remain at least 40+ minimum on high or ultra I'll be happy.

Oh and I'll probably overclock hopefully to 4.5 or 5GHz later down the road


----------



## Fleat

Added some H60 DIY water cooling to my Sapphire 7970's until I can sort out the issues with my H220. I fixed the tubing from the top card pushing the bottom card down after I snapped this picture. My computer is now almost completely silent when gaming!

Here are the temps with 2 Gentle Typhoon AP-15's in push/pull for the bottom card, and one in push for the top card. The fans are running at 40% or so on a fan controller at all times and the H60 pumps are running at 80% to avoid the H60 pump grind.

*Top Card*
Stock Idle: 42C
Mod Idle: 31C
Stock Load: 77C
Mod Load: 51C

*Bottom Card*
Stock Idle: 38C
Mod Idle: 29C
Stock Load: 74C
Mod Load: 51C

The Sapphire cards already had heatsinks on the VRMs, and the VRM temps seem to be about 3-6C cooler than with the stock heatsink / fan. This is with a Fractal 140mm fan blowing on them from my side panel at 40%.


----------



## Hokies83

Hokies83 3 7950


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hokies83 3 7950


Oh of course you have to come over here and brag!!








Love it!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> As long as the FPS remain at least 40+ minimum on high or ultra I'll be happy.
> 
> Oh and I'll probably overclock hopefully to 4.5 or 5GHz later down the road


You should definetly overclock to at least 4.5Ghz right off the bat because it will help tremendously with your FPS. You should be able to maintain 60 FPS in most games with the exception of Crysis 3 and a couple other games. With my two 7950's in Crysis 3 I usually get 60FPS with the exception of some drops every now and then, but they aren't horrible drops though. I play with all settings maxed out and 4x MSAA. Clocks for 7950 are 1150/1600 and my 3770k is at 4.8Ghz.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You should definetly overclock to at least 4.5Ghz right off the bat because it will help tremendously with your FPS. You should be able to maintain 60 FPS in most games with the exception of Crysis 3 and a couple other games. With my two 7950's in Crysis 3 I usually get 60FPS with the exception of some drops every now and then, but they aren't horrible drops though. I play with all settings maxed out and 4x MSAA. Clocks for 7950 are 1150/1600 and my 3770k is at 4.8Ghz.


Awesome, I say overclock down the road as I've never done this kind of thing before


----------



## Alastair

Guys I have a quick question. I have 2 6850's in two PCI-E 2.0 slots both running at a full 16x. On a cool day OC to 1000/1200 and a warm day 975/1200. Crysis3 at 1920x1080 with all the settings maxed out and no AA gets about 75% on both cards but the frame rate isnt actually too good. Frame rates drop in combat heavy scenes or when I turn around rapidly. Is my CPU bottlenecking my cards at all? Its a Deneb Phenom 2 quad and it runs at 4.25GHz.


----------



## Alastair

Guys I have a quick question. I have 2 6850's in two PCI-E 2.0 slots both running at a full 16x. On a cool day OC to 1000/1200 and a warm day 975/1200. Crysis3 at 1920x1080 with all the settings maxed out and no AA gets about 75% on both cards but the frame rate isnt actually too good. Frame rates drop in combat heavy scenes or when I turn around rapidly. Is my CPU bottlenecking my cards at all? Its a Deneb Phenom 2 quad and it runs at 4.25GHz.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I have a quick question. I have 2 6850's in two PCI-E 2.0 slots both running at a full 16x. On a cool day OC to 1000/1200 and a warm day 975/1200. Crysis3 at 1920x1080 with all the settings maxed out and no AA gets about 75% on both cards but the frame rate isnt actually too good. Frame rates drop in combat heavy scenes or when I turn around rapidly. Is my CPU bottlenecking my cards at all? Its a Deneb Phenom 2 quad and it runs at 4.25GHz.


Yes that is a text book bottleneck my friend. CPU can't catch up with the GPU. Open task manager, go to the performance tab, and then open resource monitor and leave it open. Play C3 and after one of those battle scenes exit the game and I guarentee you the CPU usage will be at 100%. during that scene. I think it is time to upgrade my friend.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I have a quick question. I have 2 6850's in two PCI-E 2.0 slots both running at a full 16x. On a cool day OC to 1000/1200 and a warm day 975/1200. Crysis3 at 1920x1080 with all the settings maxed out and no AA gets about 75% on both cards but the frame rate isnt actually too good. Frame rates drop in combat heavy scenes or when I turn around rapidly. Is my CPU bottlenecking my cards at all? Its a Deneb Phenom 2 quad and it runs at 4.25GHz.


check your vram usage. those are only 1gb cards. with the same settings in crysis 3 my gpu1 memory usage shows 2400mb. that's 1200mb per card i think, more than your cards have available. by all means check your cpu usage but i'm guessing it won't be maxed out


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> check your vram usage. those are only 1gb cards. with the same settings in crysis 3 my gpu1 memory usage shows 2400mb. that's 1200mb per card i think, more than your cards have available. by all means check your cpu usage but i'm guessing it won't be maxed out


Thats a good point. I didn't think about that. Check both and let us know what you find.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> check your vram usage. those are only 1gb cards. with the same settings in crysis 3 my gpu1 memory usage shows 2400mb. that's 1200mb per card i think, more than your cards have available. by all means check your cpu usage but i'm guessing it won't be maxed out
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good point. I didn't think about that. Check both and let us know what you find.
Click to expand...

I will look in Afterburner for an option to measure RAM usage and I will check it out and I I will keep an eye on CPU usage I will let you know thanks guys. Maybe its upgrade time.


----------



## fishhawk

I posted a thread question under ati vid cards, not knowing this thread was here-lol.
To buy or not to BUy, if any want to give there thoughts, nothing urgent, just wanted oppions.


----------



## Alastair

So Afterburner only measures GPU 1 memory usage for some reason. I find that odd but any way. It says GPU 1 maxed out memory use at 2004Mb







? How does that work if the card only has 1 GB vram? Also my CPU was clocking 100% during my Crysis 3 online session... Does playing online use more CPU power at all?


----------



## ihatelolcats

halve the memory use it shows
that's rough though, start saving for fx-83x0


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> halve the memory use it shows
> that's rough though, start saving for fx-83x0


So it states 2 GB vram use so half that you say? So is that telling me that both cards are maxing out all 1Gb of vram each. Cause Afterburner said 2004 max mem usage.?


----------



## ihatelolcats

yeah that's how i do it. if you really want to play at max or whatever it looks like you need to upgrade your system. imo just lower the settings so its playable


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So Afterburner only measures GPU 1 memory usage for some reason. I find that odd but any way. It says GPU 1 maxed out memory use at 2004Mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? How does that work if the card only has 1 GB vram? Also my CPU was clocking 100% during my Crysis 3 online session... Does playing online use more CPU power at all?


Yeah you should definetly save up for a top of the line AMD CPU to prevent any more bottlenecking. I had to overclock my 3770k to 4.8ghz to completely get rid of the CPU bottleneck in Crysis 3. The bottleneck was pretty much gone at 4.6ghz, but I got a nice boost in performance with the extra .2ghz.So that should give you an idea.


----------



## jaKalaKn

jakalakn ---- [2] 7970 (2xMSI Lightning)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So Afterburner only measures GPU 1 memory usage for some reason. I find that odd but any way. It says GPU 1 maxed out memory use at 2004Mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? How does that work if the card only has 1 GB vram? Also my CPU was clocking 100% during my Crysis 3 online session... Does playing online use more CPU power at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you should definetly save up for a top of the line AMD CPU to prevent any more bottlenecking. I had to overclock my 3770k to 4.8ghz to completely get rid of the CPU bottleneck in Crysis 3. The bottleneck was pretty much gone at 4.6ghz, but I got a nice boost in performance with the extra .2ghz.So that should give you an idea.
Click to expand...

I just checked again after my online Crysis match and my cpu wae getting a work out of between 70%-80%. So I think my processor is ok... for now... but once again. GPU vram was maxed out.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So Afterburner only measures GPU 1 memory usage for some reason. I find that odd but any way. It says GPU 1 maxed out memory use at 2004Mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? How does that work if the card only has 1 GB vram? Also my CPU was clocking 100% during my Crysis 3 online session... Does playing online use more CPU power at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you should definetly save up for a top of the line AMD CPU to prevent any more bottlenecking. I had to overclock my 3770k to 4.8ghz to completely get rid of the CPU bottleneck in Crysis 3. The bottleneck was pretty much gone at 4.6ghz, but I got a nice boost in performance with the extra .2ghz.So that should give you an idea.
Click to expand...

I just checked again after my online Crysis match and my cpu wae getting a work out of between 70%-80%. So I think my processor is ok... for now... but once again. GPU vram was maxed out.


----------



## Alastair

Sorry double post.. sent from my S2 and had a bit of network lag


----------



## ihatelolcats

there might be some tweaks you can do in the cvar config to reduce cram but it will be nothing compared to turning down textures. going one step down will probably be enough to help significantly


----------



## Modest Mouse

Nice camera work jakalakn. Really like your eye for that shot. Your rig being well put together well doesn't hurt much either


----------



## lucas.vulcan

hello guys I sold both my 7970 for $ 350 each, I'm in Canada, I'm too disappointed with the 7970


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> hello guys I sold both my 7970 for $ 350 each, I'm in Canada, I'm too disappointed with the 7970


Yeah good for you


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> hello guys I sold both my 7970 for $ 350 each, I'm in Canada, I'm too disappointed with the 7970


ahh mate I'm afraid you're not allowed here anymore


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cind3r*
> 
> p.s. the Heatkillers work like magic!!! i used the catalyst software and cranked the cards to 1150mhz and ran a few tests over night. The temps dont go over 55c even when the room temp is 32c. Maybe i got lucky with the cards? these PCB rev 2.1 OC edition seem to have a fair bit more circuit work near the power input, maybe gigabyte figured out a way to make them run cooler?


Those blocks worked out perfect for your card. How are your VRM temps?


----------



## SedoSan

SedoSan ---- [4] 6990 (Sapphire 2GB)


----------



## Cind3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Those blocks worked out perfect for your card. How are your VRM temps?


They are doing great, on average the same as the core temp but sometime upto 5c hotter.


----------



## Deaks2

Deaks2 ---- [2] MSI WF3 7950


----------



## omegasama

only one question , no microstutter ? . i have 1 xfx 7970 DD GHZ edition , what people will say next will make me buy another one or sell this GPU

Regards


----------



## ihatelolcats

buy two more and you wont have to worry


----------



## omegasama

am thinking of selling it and buy a titan , if there is no more issues with CF i will keep it


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> am thinking of selling it and buy a titan , if there is no more issues with CF i will keep it


Don't buy a titan..... wayyyyy overpriced. Just get two more 7970's and you will be more than happy with the performance.


----------



## omegasama

ok, but what about the microstutter ? it has been fix yet or not ?


----------



## omegasama

ok, but what about the microstutter ? it has been fix yet or not ?


----------



## Destrto

Destrto [2] XFX Radeon Hd 6850 Double D 1Gb


----------



## Tonza

Here´s mine, PCI-E cables are mess (not gonna put effort to them until i get sleeved cables).


----------



## Sturdius

Sturdius ---- [2] XFX 7970s


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturdius*
> 
> Sturdius ---- [2] XFX 7970s


What did you use for the cards to cool them? Looks like 2 separate A.I.O. units like Corsair H60's??
If those were in fact what you used, what did you do to get them to mount correctly?

That looks like something I would like to try, if possible for my 6850's.


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omegasama*
> 
> ok, but what about the microstutter ? it has been fix yet or not ?


People keep complaining about the micro stutter simply because they heard it from others, or they read it somewhere online.
Depending on the games, *is not even noticeable*.

I was recently playing injustice on the PS3 and the game went from stuttering to even laggy and choppy ... yet the game was still fun.


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> What did you use for the cards to cool them? Looks like 2 separate A.I.O. units like Corsair H60's??
> If those were in fact what you used, what did you do to get them to mount correctly?
> 
> That looks like something I would like to try, if possible for my 6850's.


Look here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247567/h60-h80-h100-installed-on-gpu-bracket-inside


----------



## conwa

7850CF


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Look here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247567/h60-h80-h100-installed-on-gpu-bracket-inside


Thanks! Definitely interested in trying this. Been going over what type of build i could create that would be any kind of unique. This is what I was looking for..


----------



## Sturdius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Thanks! Definitely interested in trying this. Been going over what type of build i could create that would be any kind of unique. This is what I was looking for..


http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturdius*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod


Found that after seeing your post. Lots of new info in there. Thanks.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I have returned to the CrossFire fold!









electrogeek007 ---- [2] Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz OC Edition (1100 MHz stock!)


----------



## Red1776

some quadfire





The 2.2 kW Holodeck VII

[email protected]
Gigabyte GA-990-FXA-UD7 (rev 1.1)
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHz
4 X HD 7970 Quadfire
1x Corsiar AX1200W
2x FSP Group X5 500W =1000W
1XNexXxos XT45mm x 360mm Rads
2 x NexXxos XT45mm x 240mm Rads
1x NexXxos XT45mm x 120mm Rads
3X VPP-655 Pumps
1X Phobya DC-12-400 Pump
Koolance 370 CPU Block
4 x Heatkiller GPU X-3 Waterblocks (full parallel cooling)
Rad Fans: Coolermaster Excalibur
Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings
Primochill Advanced LRT Tubing
Case CoolerMaster Cosmos 2
Heatkiller X-3 Multilink Quad Bridge
BitsPower Z-Multi 250mML Reservoir
Eyefinity 3+1 Extended 5760 x 1080-25" Monitors[/quote]


----------



## ihatelolcats

you're a hero red


----------



## bustacap22

bustacap22 - - - - [2] MSI R7970


----------



## FaD3R

FaD3R - [2] Radeon HD 5770 950/1250


----------



## Lizard22

Hi I have this problem. my cards are good when they arrive separately overclock to 1200/1575.
But no way crossfire mode more than 1000/1375, the temperatures are very good idle. GPU1. 23c. GPU2. 25c load. GPU1. 45c. GPU2. 51c.
That I can do to overclock in crossfire mode?.

msi 7950 x 2, and accelero memory Hybrid + Enzotech sinks.
MSI Z77A-GD80, i7 2600K 4.7GHz, Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133mz, corsair H100
xfx 850W, UPS APC1500BG
Corsair Vengeance C70


----------



## tsm106

GPU core temp is not everything. You have to keep an eye on vrm temps as well.

When running in crossfire it puts a lot of stress on your IMC and SA. Have you raised voltages for those two to compensate for the extra load? The drop off of your overclock is highly unusual. I've never had that issue with my rig.


----------



## Lizard22

Thanks for answering min vrm temperatures are also good for 1100/1375.
GPU1. VRM1. 55c. VRM2. 54c.
GPU.2 VRM1. 58c. VRM2. 61c.
The problem is that in crossfire mode, do not scale well to overclock more than 1000/1375.
separately 1200/1600.

msi 7950 x 2, and accelero Hybrid + enzotech memory sinks.
msi Z77a-gd80, i7 2600k 4.7ghz, Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133mz, corsair H100
xfx 850W, UPS APC1500BG
corsair Vengeance C70


----------



## ALEXH-

Count me in boys. Will post pictures when I get back home. Working away atm


----------



## Red1776

Quadfire UV


----------



## ALEXH-

God damn that looks nice ^^


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard22*
> 
> Thanks for answering min vrm temperatures are also good for 1100/1375.
> GPU1. VRM1. 55c. VRM2. 54c.
> GPU.2 VRM1. 58c. VRM2. 61c.
> The problem is that in crossfire mode, do not scale well to overclock more than 1000/1375.
> separately 1200/1600.
> 
> msi 7950 x 2, and accelero Hybrid + enzotech memory sinks.
> msi Z77a-gd80, i7 2600k 4.7ghz, Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133mz, corsair H100
> xfx 850W, UPS APC1500BG
> corsair Vengeance C70


You need more volts in Crossfire to achieve same clocks than separately, noticed this myself aswell. My cards does 1100/1600 separately @ 1.075V, but in Crossfire they need 1.175V.


----------



## eyau100

eyau100---- [2] 7870


----------



## Amagai626

I would love to join the club! 2x HD7950 (Sapphire Vapor X/ XFX DD)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

2 x HD 7970 Reference. (Gigabyte, AMD Reference)


----------



## FaD3R

Hi All

I've got 2X 5770's at the moment, but something isn't quite right, According to CCC my Crossfire is enabled, but according to GPU-Z it isnt, also when I run any stress test (Or game for that matter) the second card remains Idling at 0%... Pulling a big W*** T*** F*** from my side.

Not sure whats happening and any help will be greatly appreciated

Thanks

update: Got experimental so i swapped the cards to test if the 2nd one was dead, when booting into windows got an error from catalist saying "No AMD device installed" and the drivers were doing funny things, so i reinstalled drivers and rebooted, now whenever i stress test GPU 2 does all the work and GPU1 idles, but my screen output is via GPU1....

BTW: Using MSI afterburner to monitor things and OSU! to test... only cause its fast to load


----------



## ihatelolcats

are you in fullscreen?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> You need more volts in Crossfire to achieve same clocks than separately, noticed this myself aswell. My cards does 1100/1600 separately @ 1.075V, but in Crossfire they need 1.175V.


This is relative to a current problem i have, since last night i have had huge what i only know to describe as artifacts, i have decided the crossfire bridge has gone bad so removed a gpu until the new one arrives, anyway i have only ever tried to oc my gpu`s in dual config and never had any success over the factory gigabyte oc regardless of voltage. Since being on single gpu this morning i attempted to clock it again and had success, the single card has clocked to 1200/1450 easily from stock 1100/1200. I now need to test the other card on its own to see if that was holding the crossfire oc back or not, be interesting to see if the other also clocks the same in single config.


----------



## myarros

MYARROS ---- [2] SAHHPIRE HD 7950 3GB with Boost now has the latest GDDR5 memory clocked at 5000MHz effective, and runs with a core clock speed of 850 MHz which with PowerTune Dynamic Boost rises to 925 MHz on the engine.


----------



## OneGun

Add me please...Two His ICEQX2 boost cards..


----------



## FaD3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> are you in fullscreen?


Yes, tested fully... Could it be the Catylist application profiles messing with my system? I've been testing with it and SOMETIMES it uses both, but what could cause GPU2 to be used as a primary?


----------



## FreddneX

Add me please, 2x XFX 6870 Dual Fan


----------



## boyagin

yay! FINALLY I AM HERE!
To be honest, I've been reading this thread for a year ever since I wasn't a member until today. I'm getting excited everytime whenever seeing these xFire photos posted by the members and today I registered myself as a member of this forum.

I'm currently on 2 x Gigabyte HD7770 OC Edition Rev 2.0 (Got it from my friend at cheap price RM250 for two cards which is roughly around 81USD)


Before doing cable management


Imma gonna upgrade real soon


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boyagin*
> 
> yay! FINALLY I AM HERE!
> To be honest, I've been reading this thread for a year ever since I wasn't a member until today. I'm getting excited everytime whenever seeing these xFire photos posted by the members and today I registered myself as a member of this forum.
> 
> I'm currently on 2 x Gigabyte HD7770 OC Edition Rev 2.0 (Got it from my friend at cheap price RM250 for two cards which is roughly around 81USD)
> 
> 
> Before doing cable management
> 
> 
> Imma gonna upgrade real soon


Welcome to the club man!


----------



## Mega Man

ditto dont mind the rats nest gonna re tube as soon as i get the orings for my sli fittings... cant find any in town ( and trust me i looked everywhere ) gonna have to get from swiftech.. but i keep forgetting till after they close.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ditto dont mind the rats nest gonna re tube as soon as i get the orings for my sli fittings... cant find any in town ( and trust me i looked everywhere ) gonna have to get from swiftech.. but i keep forgetting till after they close.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good Mega








What fan is that on your rear exhaust?


----------



## Mega Man

hehe the one that comes with my case. i have a rear mounted rad and i use the koolance bracket. only way i could get a fan on it is to zip tie it to the case through the mounting holes. then i used the rough side of velcro to cover the gap. when i get my swiftech mcp35x x2 ill change it i figured out a better way to mount them. but ill probably wait till i get my pedestal made and my monsta quads. being slow on the design as dwood is not taking custom orders atm.

as i said in my previous post i am working to get my sli fittings fixed. also they are just barely too small. so i bought the swiftech spacers. gonna see if they are the correct size. if not ill work on another brand as they only make 15mm spacers. ( the bigger ones are also not the right size LOL ) still debating about going quad fire or tri fire.... will think about it a bit more.... one is in stock at my microcenter but it was a return. the shroud was all scuffed up, heatsink had been removed and there was signs of thermal paste on the shroud and something sticky on the pcie fingers. so i said no.

btw i have 2x

http://us.msi.com/product/vga/R7970-2PMD3GD5-OC.html
ill let you all know if i find another or 2 more


----------



## TBiRDSwAG3025

Can you crossfire cards from different manufacturers? Such as an HP 7770 and MSI 7770


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBiRDSwAG3025*
> 
> Can you crossfire cards from different manufacturers? Such as an HP 7770 and MSI 7770


Yes, brand doesn't matter as long as the numbers are the same.


----------



## Modest Mouse

Some models are compatible with others numbers wise. Manufacturer doesn't make a difference.


----------



## CoolRonZ

coolronz ---- [3] HD7970 (PowerColor AX7970v3)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBiRDSwAG3025*
> 
> Can you crossfire cards from different manufacturers? Such as an HP 7770 and MSI 7770


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Yes, brand doesn't matter as long as the numbers are the same.


kind of same family works (although i dont know if this is true about 7750/7770+7790)
7750+7770=ok
7850+7870= ok
7950+7970+7990=ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> coolronz ---- [3] HD7970 (PowerColor AX7970v3)


NICE and congrats @!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Matt-Matt --- [2] AMD 7950's (HIS IceQ Turbo/Sapphire DualX (2L) @ 1100MHz)





Excuse the mess of cables


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !~


----------



## aaroc

aaroc ---- [2] 7870 (XFX HD 7870 Core 2GB, Watercooled with Antec 620, Dwood bracket and 2 Corsair SP120 Quiet Pull Push each)

Temps went from 87C to 47C in furmark with the red mod.
Here is a picture of my PC with my CFX.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Official!

hyp36rmax ---- [2] 7970 XFX HD7970 Black Edition Double Dissipation & MSI HD7970 Twin Frozr III OC Boost Edition (CrossfireX @ 1125mhz)


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Official!
> 
> hyp36rmax ---- [2] 7970 XFX HD7970 Black Edition Double Dissipation & MSI HD7970 Twin Frozr III OC Boost Edition (CrossfireX @ 1125mhz)


In _that_ case! Props to you mate!


----------



## RJacobs28

Wait! Me Too!



RJacobs28 ---- [2] Asus 7970 DCII


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> In _that_ case! Props to you mate!


LOL! Thanks brother! Wait until you see those GPU's go underwater and it will be much more beefier







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Wait! Me Too!
> 
> 
> 
> RJacobs28 ---- [2] Asus 7970 DCII


I like how clean your rig is. Great job!


----------



## nz3777

So if I may ask a question..... A while back I submted as requested my crossfire set/up but for some reason My name never made it on the list I wonder why~? Then I saw the same submitons from people and they did make it to the list hows that work? You start a club for something yet you get to choose who makes it to list and who dosent lol? Weird but You can cancel my request thank you. Sorry I just found it comical that someone would handpick certin people only ( Thats messed up but whatever~ ) Better re-format your thread to something like......Submit your crossfire set/up but if Tsm106 dosent like you sorry you cant join my club! How childish!~


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> So if I may ask a question..... A while back I submted as requested my crossfire set/up but for some reason My name never made it on the list I wonder why~? Then I saw the same submitons from people and they did make it to the list hows that work? You start a club for something yet you get to choose who makes it to list and who dosent lol? Weird but You can cancel my request thank you. Sorry I just found it comical that someone would handpick certin people only ( Thats messed up but whatever~ ) Better re-format your thread to something like......Submit your crossfire set/up but if Tsm106 dosent like you sorry you cant join my club! How childish!~


Wow you're really passionate about making it into this club man... With the amount of post that go through here at any given time i'm sure TSM106 missed it. No hard feelings? Have you tried to PM him? I speak for myself as I qualify also, it's not going to ruin my day I didn't make the list knowing that I own it already... my e-peeen is fine the way it is


----------



## nz3777

Yeah you can tell huh>? Na the guy just dosent like me we had a few scuffs in the past but I still find it funny how he chooses who to let in the CROSSFIRE club hehe.So I guess the rest of us that didnt make the cut we can be like the left-over crossfire club or something? Or rejects of crossfire-I dont know I just thought id post it no big deal I wont lose any sleep over it trust me lol.....Maybe he didnt see it thats possible, But I doubt it.Again no big deal ill just take my 2 cards to bed with me tonight lol

And I dont wanna put the guy down for no reason but why start a club if your not gonna maintain it to begin with right>? Iam very very tired iam off to bed gotta work in the morning- Take care


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Yeah you can tell huh>? Na the guy just dosent like me we had a few scuffs in the past but I still find it funny how he chooses who to let in the CROSSFIRE club hehe.So I guess the rest of us that didnt make the cut we can be like the left-over crossfire club or something? Or rejects of crossfire-I dont know I just thought id post it no big deal I wont lose any sleep over it trust me lol.....Maybe he didnt see it thats possible, But I doubt it.Again no big deal ill just take my 2 cards to bed with me tonight lol


LOL! We can all be the CrossfireXXX club haha, that has a much better ring to it.


----------



## nz3777

You and me are gonna get along just fine hyp36rmax lol~ I hope Tsm106 dosent see this then hes REALLY not gonna like me haha


----------



## Red1776

I could have sworn I updated this but anywho,

*Red1776/4 x HD 7970 Quadfire/ HeatkillerX3 in parallel cooling*


----------



## nz3777

See I bet you ANYTHING ull see this guy on the list if he isnt already! Theres something WEIRD going on about this place! Internal scandal written all over- Joke


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> See I bet you ANYTHING ull see this guy on the list if he isnt already! Theres something WEIRD going on about this place! Internal scandal written all over- Joke


Rolf,
Hey!...I'm still in the room















I am on the list from last year with my 4 x 6970 build. i just perused the list and noticed I had not updated by chance because I am starting my new build.


----------



## nz3777

Thats to funny red! .....Na man I was just being goofy I dont care if you guys wont except me in your club ( be like that fine) joke. You had 4 6970s? Still have em by any chance?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Thats to funny red! .....Na man I was just being goofy I dont care if you guys wont except me in your club ( be like that fine) joke. You had 4 6970s? Still have em by any chance?


hehe,
The machine still exists. ( Chernobyl) I have built a new quadfire machine about every 9-12 months since 2008. (they are all in my sig) It is the quadfire museum around here.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Thats to funny red! .....Na man I was just being goofy I dont care if you guys wont except me in your club ( be like that fine) joke. You had 4 6970s? Still have em by any chance?


I submitted my pic over 6 weeks ago and I am not on either..


----------



## TripleTurbo

Well, let's join the club, shant we?

Triple crossfire 7970 on Asus Rampage IV. One pcb accounts for two, specifically that lower of the two wrapped in an EK block is an "original gangster" 7990 courtesy of Powercolor clocked in at 1150 / 1750 for gaming. Sadly, no crossfire watercooling bridge existed to line up my dual gpu card with its power hungry cousin; the higher of the pair, EK ensconced MSI 7970 Lightning GHz edition (clocked the same).

The 4x heatkiller 7970 machine looks stunning, btw.


----------



## nz3777

Red if u ever decide you wanna get rid of those 6970s to make space for something else PLEASE pm me or something! Lol. I still need 2 more for a project I have in mind. Thanks bro.What the hell do you do with all those systems you have? I just have 1 iz poor folk! Hehe.

[/ CENTER] wait I know your not pushing quad 6970 with a 650 watt psu lol whats the deal with that?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Red if u ever decide you wanna get rid of those 6970s to make space for something else PLEASE pm me or something! Lol. I still need 2 more for a project I have in mind. Thanks bro.What the hell do you do with all those systems you have? I just have 1 iz poor folk! Hehe.
> 
> [/ CENTER] wait I know your not pushing quad 6970 with a 650 watt psu lol whats the deal with that?


Will do.








I am reviewer for OCC so I have components constantly coming in around here. That with my 'enthusiast OCD' make for an interesting combination. hehe








As far as the 650W PSU, that is only 1 of 3 separate power supplies in the system. There are 2 x FSP Group X5 500w PSU's in there as well for a total of 1650W.

Somewhat of the same thing with the 'Holodeck 7' this one is running 2.2kW (2200W/180A)


----------



## nz3777

Ah yes 3 psus huh? When i saw that 650 iam like no way this guys running 4 cards off that thing ! That is a sweet looking rig man wow! So do you have any numbers for me? What kind of fps do those quads get? Iam curious what theyll score on the metro last light benchmark do you have it by any chance? And iam wondering if it would be possible to run furmark for 1 minute bench @1080p ? Pweese? Lol


----------



## nz3777

My duals score 5000 points on furmark not the best but better then most submissions on there! I wonder if tri or quad will change that? Sorry for double post


----------



## Zikofski

Zikofski - 2 x XFX 7970 DD 1Ghz with WC

glad to join this club first time with WC,OC and with Crossfire and WOW what a difference it made upgraded from a single ATI 6950 to two 7970's

one question tho how do i manualy change my Voltage of the card? using MSI Afterburner and it wont allow me just this power setting plus 20% what dose that do?

sorry im a begginer at all this haha


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zikofski*
> 
> Zikofski - 2 x XFX 7970 DD 1Ghz with WC
> 
> glad to join this club first time with WC,OC and with Crossfire and WOW what a difference it made upgraded from a single ATI 6950 to two 7970's
> 
> one question tho how do i manualy change my Voltage of the card? using MSI Afterburner and it wont allow me just this power setting plus 20% what dose that do?
> 
> sorry im a begginer at all this haha


As long as your card is voltage unlocked it should be on Afterburner under settings. Check the allow voltage control box then restart afterburner..


----------



## Zikofski

yes i did that i also did the guide here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread/20

i am unsure on wether my Card is unlocked or locked is there somewhere (a database) or similar to tell me if it is unlocked?

i have managed to OC my card to 1150 but 1200 is unstable but when i do get a clean run it is a big jump in performance compared to 1050 which is the stock clock, would love to push up to 1200 or even 1250







thats if i could


----------



## Kriant

Guess add me to quad-fire club =) ( 4x7970)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> You and me are gonna get along just fine hyp36rmax lol~ I hope Tsm106 dosent see this then hes REALLY not gonna like me haha


Hey RJacobs made it into the list! We totally got skipped again...









Maybe we should make the CrossfireXXX: we don't discriminate... should be the slogan


----------



## spicymeatabolle

hey guys, i wanted to ask this here...

so, i got a 7870 thats coming back soon and i was thinking of adding a second for crossfire but i want to ask a few things first:

1. my case now has a corsair 850w and 2 fans(one intake the other exhaust) is that good enough for cooling and power?

2. will this last me till the end of 2014? i was thinking if i buy 2 cards i want it to last me quite a long time

3. i own the msi twin frozr 7870. i cant really find another on the sites i go to for pc parts, if i still cant when its time to buy it could i buy a different 7870 or does it have to be the same card?


----------



## FatedFrenzy

1) What series is your Corsair PSU? Its probably going to be fine, 850w is plenty of power, I ask only because they're lower line isn't the greatest in quality. But they're ok, so like I said, you should be fine. Fan wise, only 2 is kinda cutting it but I'd say try it, monitor it, and see what happens.

2) Will it last you? If you mean will you be able to play the games that are released until the end of 2014, yes. Will you be able to max out the setting, moat likely not. I run crossfired 7870s and using a single monitor, at 1080p, I can max out the settings on pretty much every game I've tried with just ONE card. Though I don't monitor my FPS. I've never noticed any graphical issues.

3) That's a great card, hard to find better. But you can crossfire with any Pitcairn chip 78xx.


----------



## clubber_lang

I'd like to be added to the club please? My rig is being built right now and should be finished in a week or two.

I'll be running 2 X Saphire 3GB 7970 Dual-X cards.

Pics to follow when the build is finished.


----------



## spicymeatabolle

its a tx 850 enthusiast series.

also thanks for clearing up the brand thing since my card isnt on sale anymore it seems

and finally, is there any other advantage to crossfire? like will it double my gpu power? im new to this stuff and never tried dual gpu's till now


----------



## Kriant

1. 850w is enough for sure -> I ran 2x4870x2; 2x480, 2x5870, 2x5870 + 9800gt ; 2x580 on 850 before, and those eat more than your 7870s
2. Won't double the power, SLI/Crossfire do not offer 100% scaling, you'll get anywhere from 0 to 80-90% increase depending on application, and whether there is a correct driver support.


----------



## spicymeatabolle

smoother framerates too?

i also read the newer amd cards will shut one off when not in use


----------



## Kriant

Heh, well... umm... there is stuttering issue present on crossfire setups. personally - > I barely notice it if ever ( IDK maybe it's just me), in some games it doesn't seem to happen ( at least visually) at all, but some users reported very bad experiences. Since I've used ( and still use) SLI 580s on my second rig, I don't see much of a difference between SLI/Crossifre in that regard. So "smoother" framerates is somewhat of a debate, you'll get higher framerates that's for sure.

Yes yes, there is "zero core" tech, that shuts of the second card when idle ( also known as ULPS). I've disabled it for better stability with tri/quad-fire.'

Also there are games where crossfie works like crap, games where crossfire doesn't seem to kick in at all, and games where crossfire is sexy and awesome, same goes for SLI, and it's something that existed since the time when this tech dropped into the masses. Hence some people prefer a better single-chip card then multi-chip setups.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spicymeatabolle*
> 
> smoother framerates too?
> 
> i also read the newer amd cards will shut one off when not in use


Use RadeonPro and it will smooth out all frames..


----------



## Particle

I'm not sure why I haven't seen this thread until now. I'm still rocking a pair of Radeon 6970s. =) I've never been that happy with it since it doesn't seem any faster than a single card, so imagine my excitement when the frame pacing fiasco surfaced and a driver fix was announced. I just hope it applies to 6000 series cards as well as 7000s.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I'm not sure why I haven't seen this thread until now. I'm still rocking a pair of Radeon 6970s. =) I've never been that happy with it since it doesn't seem any faster than a single card, so imagine my excitement when the frame pacing fiasco surfaced and a driver fix was announced. I just hope it applies to 6000 series cards as well as 7000s.


If two 6970's in CF is not faster than a single 6970, you have something else going on on other than 'frame pacing'


----------



## nz3777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Hey RJacobs made it into the list! We totally got skipped again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should make the CrossfireXXX: we don't discriminate... should be the slogan


See !? What did I tell you guys?.... Thats it we are starting our own crossfire club for the less popular people on Ocn! Joke


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> If two 6970's in CF is not faster than a single 6970, you have something else going on on other than 'frame pacing'


To be clear, framerate goes up while not being any smoother. It was the same problem I had when I had run dual 5850s before the current setup. It's a textbook case of pacing.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> To be clear, framerate goes up while not being any smoother. It was the same problem I had when I had run dual 5850s before the current setup. It's a textbook case of pacing.


Use RadeonPro.. It should fix all frame related issues.


----------



## Particle

Is the idea to use it to set games to use supertiling instead of AFR?


----------



## Stickeelion

I made it


----------



## Mega Man

congrats and welcome @!~


----------



## p5ych00n5

Can I Join?



p5ych00n5. 2 x 6850 OC'd


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Can I Join?
> 
> 
> 
> p5ych00n5. 2 x 6850 OC'd


of course you can


----------



## p5ych00n5

Yay


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay


Welcome. Nice cards!


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 ---- [2] HD 7870 (1150/1450)


----------



## Mega Man

NICE !~ looks good man !~ clean and great cable management


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> NICE !~ looks good man !~ clean and great cable management


thx


----------



## OneGun

Newest frame pacing drivers..
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=380080


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Newest frame pacing drivers..
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=380080


Got it installed early this morning


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Got it installed early this morning


----------



## cmac68

cmac68- 2 PowerColor HD7870 PCS+ MYST Edition (Tahiti LE) 1200 Core, 1500 Mem. for now.

I'm hoping to sell these soon and buy another PowerColor PCS+ HD7950 since I have one already just sitting idle. I will say I was skeptical of PowerColor especially after one of my Tahiti LE's died on me but they totally redeemed themselves when they sent me the 7950 instead.


----------



## Stickeelion

that is a neat system cmac68


----------



## Durvelle27




----------



## Spectre-

howdy fellow ocn members

here are my MSi TF3 HD7950 in crossfire


----------



## Mega Man

soom, 2 more cards ... my anticipation is building as is my irritation for waiting. i bought 2 more msi 7970 oc ( same as the ones that are in my rig now......

then you can update me to quadfirez !!!!!


----------



## tsm106

Attention:

I'm looking for someone to take over the club OP duties. I don't have time for it anymore and my posting activity is very low these days. If you're interested pm and I can contact a mod. Thanks.


----------



## Tugz

Tugz - - - [2] Sapphire Radeon HD7950 Boost Editions


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tugz - - - [2] Sapphire Radeon HD7950 Boost Editions


damn that looks neat but you don;t need the second crossfire bridge there


----------



## JayKaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 
> 
> howdy fellow ocn members
> 
> here are my MSi TF3 HD7950 in crossfire


Nice I see you have the Dominator ram cooler - I ditched the blue sticker on mine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> damn that looks neat but you don;t need the second crossfire bridge there


Funny thing about the second CFX link when I installed Cat 13.6 beta It asked me to install a second CFX bridge


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKaos*
> 
> Funny thing about the second CFX link when I installed Cat 13.6 beta It asked me to install a second CFX bridge


well if the driver said so and it works and you can't see that any damage is being done to your card with it in then I don't see why not then


----------



## Spectre-

didnt know i could ditch the sticker :O


----------



## navit

Can you run a 7970 with a 7990?


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Can you run a 7970 with a 7990?


yes

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5414/amd-radeon-hd-7990-6gb-and-hd-7970-ghz-edition-video-cards-in-crossfirex/index.html

and as far as I know you can crossfire x as well 7950 + 7970 + 7990 (Dont have clue though if somebody has really done this.....

waiting for my other 7950. I will join this club soon









Question please:

In crossfire same model, brand and so on, is it possible to run 1st card higher overclocked than the 2nd one? Like first card is Core clock 1200 / memory 1600 and 2nd card is 1000/1400. Cause lets say 2nd card doesnt overclock as much as the 1st card. Is there any effect?

Or its better to run both of them in same clock and matching the highest overclocked of the lowest clock?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Can you run a 7970 with a 7990?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> yes
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5414/amd-radeon-hd-7990-6gb-and-hd-7970-ghz-edition-video-cards-in-crossfirex/index.html
> 
> and as far as I know you can crossfire x as well 7950 + 7970 + 7990 (Dont have clue though if somebody has really done this.....
> 
> waiting for my other 7950. I will join this club soon


this and yes you can
7990 is just 2x 7970 but with access to 6gb !~


----------



## Darth Scabrous

DarthScabrous

2x Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Can you run a 7970 with a 7990?


yes you can, you can run 7950's with 7970's and also 7990's just put them at the same clock and check that your motherboard will support 3 GPU's in that configuration


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> damn that looks neat but you don;t need the second crossfire bridge there


i know, but it looks nicer with both of them on.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> 
> 
> Tugz - - - [2] Sapphire Radeon HD7950 Boost Editions


You should get some Red 3D carbon fiber and put it over the Xfire Bridges..


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You should get some Red 3D carbon fiber and put it over the Xfire Bridges..


Smart man! Im going to do that. I got a vinyl guy who can print it out.


----------



## nightfox

nightfox - - - [2] Sapphire Vapor X 7950 OC with boost


----------



## paleh0rse14

Paleh0rse14 -- [2] PowerColor HD7870XT PCS+ MYST Edition (Tahiti LE) @ 1210/1610

Running these under water with dual Red Mods FTW! 13 total fans, yet nearly silent!


----------



## bond32

I just got the same 2 Sapphire Reference 7950's as most of you. Why does gpu2 show zero usage in heaven?

Edit: At any clock speeds 3dmark11 has terrible artifacts... GPU usage is split between the two however what's with the artifacts... Games don't artifact at all.


----------



## Mega Man

sooooo anxious ..... tomorrow my blocks and bridges for the blocks come in... friday or monday my pcie riser gets here........ .....................................

quadfire heres i comes [email protected]


----------



## Modest Mouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I just got the same 2 Sapphire Reference 7950's as most of you. Why does gpu2 show zero usage in heaven?
> 
> Edit: At any clock speeds 3dmark11 has terrible artifacts... GPU usage is split between the two however what's with the artifacts... Games don't artifact at all.


Stop me if you've done all this already...newest bios on cards/ latest non beta catalyst version if you're even using it/ motherboard bios etc etc.? Just trying to post up anything that readily comes to mind.


----------



## Mega Man

figured i would let you guys see my new stuffs !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UPDATEZ GUYZ !~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm whats this
> 
> Could it be????
> 
> Hint.... there are 2
> 
> God i love the shine
> 
> just look at this sexayness.......
> 
> you know their will be another round of megas computer porn !~
> here is a sampler from Vol1


----------



## bond32

Ha looks good man, keep us posted. I myself have my second heatkiller block on its way then I will clock these 7950's on up.


----------



## Mega Man

well one is done today. coulda finnished the second but it is late and i was only half way paying attention . it was nice to see my wife for a change lol


----------



## cdoublejj

cdoublejj [2] XFX 1GB HD4850s




^My Sig Rig^ below.


----------



## bond32

Just got the second sapphire 7950 in... On air atm, but right away did 1200 on core 1500 mem. Here's my bench score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7022646

Running 1 7970 on water, clocked around 1270 core the best I got in graphics was just a hair over 12000. Already have the second block on order, can't wait to start overclocking these bad boys.


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6926181

i scored more than you in graphics score in HD7950 (x2)

on lesser clock speed

you should check if your clock speed is stable


----------



## bond32

Different drivers too... Wonder if the ram has a difference


----------



## Spectre-

i doubt ram will make a graphics difference


----------



## Mega Man

it does help with physics scoring


----------



## bond32

Got this without touching the ram: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7026072

Going to keep playing with it later.


----------



## Spectre-

we were jus t discussing graphics score

but noob question time

does ram speed effect physics score or amount of ram?


----------



## Mega Man

speed and timings

quick update guys !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well guys... . quad looks sick...
> 
> but first here is a taste. just a very quick and dirty OC nothing is optimized
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031085
> you may or may not notice is onry 3x 7970.... yea that is accurate...
> 
> like i said quad fire looks awesome. but i need a 90deg adapter... which will be on order for pcie for this to work should get it wed-thurs and will have t . some new fittings, and my dual MCP35x pumps installed along with my new fans that i just didnt want to take the time to do this time round.
> 
> so
> now for the pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOTS AND LOTS OF BIG PICS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also huge thanks to red. this would not of happened without him ~!~


----------



## iFreeStylin

Hey could someone help me out with ym CF XFX HD DD 7870's? they work fine in games like tomb raider but in Battlefield 3 mutil-player my GPU usage is 40-70% and my FPS is pretty much the same as a single card. In single player i get 99% usage on both card, does this mean my CPU is only me back in multi-player?

Gaming @ 1440x900
FX 8320 @ 4ghz


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Guys, my two HD 7950s are only showing a 6.5 on windows experience score. What gives?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Guys, my two HD 7950s are only showing a 6.5 on windows experience score. What gives?


WEI sucks and is not really useful as a tool to see how well your pc ranks !~


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Guys, my two HD 7950s are only showing a 6.5 on windows experience score. What gives?


found a way.... just found out yesterday lol...

disable crossfire. OC your main card to highest (stable OC of course) . with max voltage, max power li, force constant voltage. etc. etc... and refresh your wei. your graphic score should improve


----------



## Mega Man

not really i get 7.9 with my 7970s ( just 2 at the time ) in cfx ... wei sucks and is not reliable


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not really i get 7.9 with my 7970s ( just 2 at the time ) in cfx ... wei sucks and is not reliable


ok. but mine improve a bit though. Have not tried in windows 7 but in win 8 it improves. from 8.1 up to 8.6.

as far as I remember max in win 7 when I had a single 7950 was 7.8.

worth a shot though...









but yeah wei sucks.


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Guys, my two HD 7950s are only showing a 6.5 on windows experience score. What gives?


i get 7.9 with my 7950s. Not sure why your only show 6.5. As mention above, wei is not reliable. Use 3Dmark to see how well your cards really do.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> found a way.... just found out yesterday lol...
> 
> disable crossfire. OC your main card to highest (stable OC of course) . with max voltage, max power li, force constant voltage. etc. etc... and refresh your wei. your graphic score should improve


no wonder you thought the 580 is a stronger card than your 7950.

my oc'ed 6870 scored a 7.9. lol


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> no wonder you thought the 580 is a stronger card than your 7950.
> 
> my oc'ed 6870 scored a 7.9. lol


huh????? win 7 right? my stocked 7950 is 7.8 win 7 when i was still at win 7 and 8.1 win 8.... oced 7950 is 8.6.

what is the deal with you???? I said I thought 580 is powerful than my 7950. Like I said I never had experience with GTX... if you say 7950 is more powerful than 580 then fine. if other say 580 is more powerful, its also fine...

geezz man, grow up please.....


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Max WEI in Windows 7 is 7.9. I don't know what your other components are but I scored a 7.9 when I had just a single 7870, no OC.

I scored a 7.5 for that matter with a 5770. Basically don't put any stock into windows scoring system, the who point of it is to try and make you buy more stuff anyways.


----------



## nightfox

Youre talking about graphics score right? It doesnt matter other components you have....

Even you put HDD or SSD as your hard drive your graphic score *wont change*!

EVen you put lowest i3 processor and sandy bridge E processor your GRAPHIC SCORE WILL NEVER CHANGE! IT will be same...

ANd yes I know 7.9 max score of WEI on Win 7 but win 8 has max of 9.9.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> huh????? win 7 right? my stocked 7950 is 7.8 win 7 when i was still at win 7 and 8.1 win 8.... oced 7950 is 8.6.
> 
> what is the deal with you???? I said I thought 580 is powerful than my 7950. Like I said I never had experience with GTX... if you say 7950 is more powerful than 580 then fine. if other say 580 is more powerful, its also fine...
> 
> geezz man, grow up please.....


no worries. this would be the last time i'll bug you. just want to educate some. we still look up to the 580, which used to be a highend gpu. WEI does help make a quick diagnosis of ones system. here's my 6870 (no tweaks just pure oc).


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> no worries. this would be the last time i'll bug you. just want to educate some. we still look up to the 580, which used to be a highend gpu. WEI does help make a quick diagnosis of ones system. here's my 6870 (no tweaks just pure oc).


Then EDUCATE other in a proper way without bugging people. You even bring the discussion in other thread here??? Thats educating?? I just shared my experience about the WEI score in WIN 8. Because that time I'm benching and finding the stable OC of my card. And I just thought its a good try to refresh the WEI. And it did went up. not much but it has effect.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> Then EDUCATE other in a proper way without bugging people. You even bring the discussion in other thread here??? Thats educating?? I just shared my experience about the WEI score in WIN 8. Because that time I'm benching and finding the stable OC of my card. And I just thought its a good try to refresh the WEI. And it did went up. not much but it has effect.


cool.


----------



## docodine

hey all, i just joined the CF club!

pretty happy with the performance so far, hope the performance stays good for a few years at least

thanks for providing me a lot of reading over the past few weeks!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docodine*
> 
> hey all, i just joined the CF club!
> 
> pretty happy with the performance so far, hope the performance stays good for a few years at least
> 
> thanks for providing me a lot of reading over the past few weeks!


it should, i'm still gaming on dual HD4850s @ 1050p.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> it should, i'm still gaming on dual HD4850s @ 1050p.


Your avatar makes me want to bust out red alert...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docodine*
> 
> hey all, i just joined the CF club!
> 
> pretty happy with the performance so far, hope the performance stays good for a few years at least
> 
> thanks for providing me a lot of reading over the past few weeks!


welcome you will love it !~


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Your avatar makes me want to bust out red alert...


They don't have any Red Alter 2 avatars, since the zeppelin is from RA 2 i chose it. i'm not an RA 3 fan.

Have i joined yet? i posted a pic and specs?


----------



## bond32

Some new benches: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7040708


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone have any reference re [email protected] on 7870 crossfire? Just ordered Korean and wondering as will be few weeks until the new releases for an upgrade. Thanks


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone have any reference re [email protected] on 7870 crossfire? Just ordered Korean and wondering as will be few weeks until the new releases for an upgrade. Thanks


I have a 2560x1440 monitor and 7870 CFX, but I dont understand what you want. I only have problems with F1 2012 in CFX, so I use one GPU for that game and it works wonderfull.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I have a 2560x1440 monitor and 7870 CFX, but I dont understand what you want. I only have problems with F1 2012 in CFX, so I use one GPU for that game and it works wonderfull.


Thanks, what I was asking is how do the 7870 crossfire perform at 1440p not particularly crossfire in general, regards vram and performance.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

Tyrannocanis, 2 Radeon HD 7950's

http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Fraust/media/Computer/DSC02348_zps6d76da66.jpg.html


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> Tyrannocanis, 2 Radeon HD 7950's
> 
> http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Fraust/media/Computer/DSC02348_zps6d76da66.jpg.html


What's the bottom one, a Core edition or a different generation? I only ask because both of my 7870 DD Black Eds look like the top one. This sparked my interest.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks, what I was asking is how do the 7870 crossfire perform at 1440p not particularly crossfire in general, regards vram and performance.


when i upgrade my monitor at 1600p, i ordered same time another 7950. and it really stress out my 2 cards... especially when i played tomb raider and metro last light... but man, i like this huge monitor... i feel pity for the cards sometimes though cause they are screaming especially when i maxed it out...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> when i upgrade my monitor at 1600p, i ordered same time another 7950. and it really stress out my 2 cards... especially when i played tomb raider and metro last light... but man, i like this huge monitor... i feel pity for the cards sometimes though cause they are screaming especially when i maxed it out...


I have my 1440p Qnix now and am very pleased with how my 7870 crossfire is handling every game. No issues at all. Good screen upgrade. 7990 next around October time.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> What's the bottom one, a Core edition or a different generation? I only ask because both of my 7870 DD Black Eds look like the top one. This sparked my interest.


core edition


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks, what I was asking is how do the 7870 crossfire perform at 1440p not particularly crossfire in general, regards vram and performance.


Everything works fine with my 7870 CFX in 1440p. F1 2012 using only one GPU 45-50 fps all the time, except when I record races with Radeon Pro at 30fps. The only problem that I have is playing Plant v/s Zombies in 1440p, its like 1/2 fps. But if I use fullHD fullscreen or windowed no problems at all. Sleeping dogs work great with CFX.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Everything works fine with my 7870 CFX in 1440p. F1 2012 using only one GPU 45-50 fps all the time, except when I record races with Radeon Pro at 30fps. The only problem that I have is playing Plant v/s Zombies in 1440p, its like 1/2 fps. But if I use fullHD fullscreen or windowed no problems at all. Sleeping dogs work great with CFX.


Thanks, for the 3 days use I got out of the Korean it performed really well lol


----------



## Durvelle27

Going to be crossfiring my 7970 soon. No longer have the 7870s


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Going to be crossfiring my 7970 soon. No longer have the 7870s


w00t


----------



## Tugz

Fiddling around with my new Camera.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> w00t


Just have to find another EK block like the one I currently have


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I hate starting new threads for simple questions and you guys might know this:

How do crossfired and normal 6950s and 6970s compare to 7850s and 7870s? From what I can tell, based on VRAM and memory bandwidth, they're extremely similar. Right now I've got a 2GB 7850 and I still see people with 6970s and 6990s in their sig-rigs. Would you recommend I add a second GPU or upgrade to a better GPU? Upgrading is only $130 on Newegg or so right now, and I'm only running 1080p, so I'll be good for awhile with this path. I'd also need to spend a bit on a good quality ~650W PSU since the one I have sucks, so that'd push it to a little over $200. Thoughts?


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I hate starting new threads for simple questions and you guys might know this:
> 
> How do crossfired and normal 6950s and 6970s compare to 7850s and 7870s? From what I can tell, based on VRAM and memory bandwidth, they're extremely similar. Right now I've got a 2GB 7850 and I still see people with 6970s and 6990s in their sig-rigs. Would you recommend I add a second GPU or upgrade to a better GPU? Upgrading is only $130 on Newegg or so right now, and I'm only running 1080p, so I'll be good for awhile with this path. I'd also need to spend a bit on a good quality ~650W PSU since the one I have sucks, so that'd push it to a little over $200. Thoughts?


your 7850 is a better card then a 6950/6970. Once over clocked will destroy the cards np generating less heat and less power. I had 6970's cf and they were amazing cards, but as soon as i moved into the 7xxx i found that the cards ran better and didn't generate so much heat as the 6xxx did.

As for upgrading, i'd do it! But bare in mind, the HD8xxx will be out soon. =)


----------



## FatedFrenzy

A lot of people kept their 6000 series cards because, lets face it, GPUs are expensive and they come out with new ones almost as fast as cell phones. So many people tend to go one or two generations before buying a new one.

This is easier to do when you own the higher end of a series of cards as well and the 6990 was/is a power house. The 6970 is no slouch either.

If you just look at the numbers, the 5000/6000 series isn't much different than the 7000 series but while the tech between the 5000 and 6000 is relatively similar, its substantially different than the 7000 series. This different technology makes them that much faster.

Now for your situation, it depends on what types of games you play and how anal you are about playing on max settings/FPS.

I have a pair of OC'd 7870s in my set up. I play mostly one player first person/third person shooters along with the Elder Scrolls and Fallout series. I use one 42 inch 1080p 120hz Sony Bravia as my monitor and I can play all games maxed out with just one card. If I bench one card vs two there is a significant difference but I don't notice it while I'm playing. I also don't play multiplayer games that hit the FPS hard.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I can finally join this club!

RatPatrol01 ---- [2] Radeon HD 7950 Boost

Excuse the poor pic quality(Oops wrong image!)


----------



## jerrolds

Nice! Pretty sure you just need one CF cable for 1080p - increase airflow a bit.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Double cf bridge is for looks only, also I seriously doubt it's presence will have any effect on airflow lol.


----------



## jerrolds

I dunno - theres a big ass pocket of dead air there on the end, id lose it personally but whatever.


----------



## Mega Man

not really. considering those are sexay ref blowers !~


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> I dunno - theres a big ass pocket of dead air there on the end, id lose it personally but whatever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not really. considering those are sexay ref blowers !~


Mega Man is correct, this is the underside of the two, which are fed directly by the angled 140mms pictured



Not to mention the triple rad, which I have setup in push pull, does a pretty good job of sucking out any ambient heat, even with the heat coming off the cpu through the water loop.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Does anybody know a way to fix the 99% GPU2 bug on the beta2 and 13.10 drivers?

I've tried setting EnableULPS to 0, driver sweeping, trying different profiles (this is for FFXIV) and turning off overdrive.
Is it just a driver bug I'm going to have to wait ages to be fixed? I'm getting tired of being at 30fps in certain areas because I have to revert to 13.4.


----------



## RJacobs28

I went back to 13.4 after having the same issue.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Does anybody know a way to fix the 99% GPU2 bug on the beta2 and 13.10 drivers?
> 
> I've tried setting EnableULPS to 0, driver sweeping, trying different profiles (this is for FFXIV) and turning off overdrive.
> Is it just a driver bug I'm going to have to wait ages to be fixed? I'm getting tired of being at 30fps in certain areas because I have to revert to 13.4.


this weird....

I only have that issue at 13.8 beta 1 and 2 and not in 13.10. 13.10 beta seems to have the 99% gpu usage bug fixed for me...

and pls note I dont disable the ulps..


----------



## Theroty

Theroty - Crossfire'd Asus DCII 7850 2gb

Here they are before the install along with my new motherboard. I replaced a 970a-UD3 and a single 6950 with these. I have more testing to do and some overclocking to run through with the CPU and GPUs on this new board. Pardon the quality of the pics. The lighting in here at the moment for the last two is not that great.


Here a is a pic of my case.


Here is a pic of the rig! Enjoy!


----------



## Dogmatic34

Dogmatic34 1 x Radeon HD7990

Sorry for the absolute potato picture quality, taken with a PS Vita which has a worse camera than a decade old Nokia phone.


----------



## Mega Man

so...... wait you have a top of the line gpu,,, and the best camera you have is a vita????? i mean come on man at least have a galaxy s 3


----------



## Dogmatic34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so...... wait you have a top of the line gpu,,, and the best camera you have is a vita????? i mean come on man at least have a galaxy s 3


Yep. Priorities, I know. I don't really use my phone a lot, funnily enough my phone is a fake Galaxy S3. Still has Android though, as it's open source.


----------



## Mega Man

XD


----------



## eAT5

user eat5 [2] 7970 (First Cross Fire setup.)


----------



## beniroc

user beniroc 2x 7970 One with dwood bracket and one with chmod bracket 1st crossfire setup


----------



## By-Tor

My second card showed up today and couldn't wait to get them together and see how they ran. All is well until I try OCing them and then my rig just shuts off. I was worried if my 700 watt Bronze PSU could handle the added load and I found out fast that it can't. Going to upgrade to a 850 or 1000 watt Gold PSU before trying to push them again.

They are sexy....

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_2788_zpsa299aa96.jpg.html

3D Mark 11 at stock clocks.

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/12235stockX-Fire_zps12db21f8.jpg.html


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My second card showed up today and couldn't wait to get them together and see how they ran. All is well until I try OCing them and then my rig just shuts off. I was worried if my 700 watt Bronze PSU could handle the added load and I found out fast that it can't. Going to upgrade to a 850 or 1000 watt Gold PSU before trying to push them again.
> 
> They are sexy....


you should be able to run it ok, i can do 2x 7970 +oced 8350 np with my 750 just cant oc the gpus

however you are right oced is a different beast


----------



## Alastair

Ok guys. So I love my 6850's to bits. But I know their time is almost up. It depends on how they hold up to battlefield 4. But I am starting to think about upgrading. Now in my country South Africa I can get PowerColor 7870's for R2200 ($220 US +-) or I can get PowerColor 7950's for only R800 ($80) more. So I am thinking. I hope to explore the possibility of eyefinity in the future. So will 2 7870's be enough for a 3 screen set-up. Or should I do 2 7950's? Looking at the prices I am seriously considering 7950's.


----------



## xSneak

Hi guys,

I just got my second card, a 280x today, and put it in xfire with my 7970. I have the 280x on the top and the 7970 on the bottom, how do I change the primary adapter to the bottom card?

Whenever I boot with the video cable in the bottom card i get nothing.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got my second card, a 280x today, and put it in xfire with my 7970. I have the 280x on the top and the 7970 on the bottom, how do I change the primary adapter to the bottom card?
> 
> Whenever I boot with the video cable in the bottom card i get nothing.


Put it in the top slot


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok guys. So I love my 6850's to bits. But I know their time is almost up. It depends on how they hold up to battlefield 4. But I am starting to think about upgrading. Now in my country South Africa I can get PowerColor 7870's for R2200 ($220 US +-) or I can get PowerColor 7950's for only R800 ($80) more. So I am thinking. I hope to explore the possibility of eyefinity in the future. So will 2 7870's be enough for a 3 screen set-up. Or should I do 2 7950's? Looking at the prices I am seriously considering 7950's.


I wish you would have posted this a few days ago i could have tested it for you. Here's the best I can give you. I have 7870s crossfired but never really tried BF4 (beta) with my triplescreens. I just played it on one of my screens. When I started it up it was tripled (by default) but I immediately broke it down to 1 as the side screens were stretched and bothered me. I can say you can play maxed out settings on one screen silky smooth. At least I was able to.


----------



## KingT

KingT - [2] Asus HD7950 DC2 TOP V2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I am a first time CF user, so one quick question, does it make difference in performance if I use only one CF bridge or two CF bridges for setup?

I see some users are using both CF bridges for CrossFire setup of two cards.

CHEERS..


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> KingT - [2] Asus HD7950 DC2 TOP V2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a first time CF user, so one quick question, does it make difference in performance if I use only one CF bridge or two CF bridges for setup?
> 
> I see some users are using both CF bridges for CrossFire setup of two cards.
> 
> CHEERS..


It will make no difference. The other set of fingers are for using multiple bridges with tri-fire and quad-fire


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

In all this news about the new GPUs, I learned two things:

1) Apparently the 290X's crossfire scaling is amazing, at least with two GPUs and the memory bus should mean it beats a Titan at high resolutions, even if the Titan proves more powerful.

and

2) SLI, but not crossfire, will work in windowed mode in games. I have two monitors: a primary 1080p monitor and a secondary 1280x1024 monitor. Will it not work if, even though I'm fullscreen in one monitor, I don't have the game stretched to the secondary monitor? Do I have to do 2560x1024 Eyefinity?


----------



## Dogmatic34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> In all this news about the new GPUs, I learned two things:
> 
> 1) Apparently the 290X's crossfire scaling is amazing, at least with two GPUs and the memory bus should mean it beats a Titan at high resolutions, even if the Titan proves more powerful.
> 
> and
> 
> 2) SLI, but not crossfire, will work in windowed mode in games. I have two monitors: a primary 1080p monitor and a secondary 1280x1024 monitor. Will it not work if, even though I'm fullscreen in one monitor, I don't have the game stretched to the secondary monitor? Do I have to do 2560x1024 Eyefinity?


Nope.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Alright so I'm new to benchmarking essentially. I have a 7870 crossfire set up that I've had for the better part of a year. I'm getting to the point where I really want to fine tune them for optimal performance. I OC'd them originally with MSI Afterburner and tested them with Kombuster and just trial and error with different game settings.

Now I've downloaded Fumark and Uningine Valley and I can't get either to fully recognize my second GPU. Fumark, at the top recognizes that Crossfire is enabled and that there are 2 GPU's but still chooses to only test one. Valley really doesn't say but it only shows one testing. Googling this issue came up with nada. Can someone shed some light on this?

I have crossfire enabled in CCC
I have ULPS disabled


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Alright so I'm new to benchmarking essentially. I have a 7870 crossfire set up that I've had for the better part of a year. I'm getting to the point where I really want to fine tune them for optimal performance. I OC'd them originally with MSI Afterburner and tested them with Kombuster and just trial and error with different game settings.
> 
> Now I've downloaded Fumark and Uningine Valley and I can't get either to fully recognize my second GPU. Fumark, at the top recognizes that Crossfire is enabled and that there are 2 GPU's but still chooses to only test one. Valley really doesn't say but it only shows one testing. Googling this issue came up with nada. Can someone shed some light on this?
> 
> I have crossfire enabled in CCC
> I have ULPS disabled


Within FurMark you must checkbox the "Fullscreen" option in order to test crossfire. Valley may have similar options.


----------



## djskey

djskey ---- [2] 7850 2GB OC
1 Card


2 Cards


----------



## Porta1980

Hey guys,

I'm new to all this pc gaming and upgrading coz I've mostly been a console gamer.
Can I join with my rig?

1 x XFX HD7990






erm not sure why but its rotating my photos.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Within FurMark you must checkbox the "Fullscreen" option in order to test crossfire. Valley may have similar options.


I already thought of that ... Nothing


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porta1980*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to all this pc gaming and upgrading coz I've mostly been a console gamer.
> Can I join with my rig?
> 
> 1 x XFX HD7990
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erm not sure why but its rotating my photos.


welcome !!!


----------



## Gereti

Btw, i have to ask, i have (possibly) coming today Gigabyte 6990, and i have one HIS Radeon 6970, how much power they eat?
i have now Chieftec 750W+XFX550W on my rosewill ranger case, and i would like to know how much those need power on CF








CPU IS phenom II 960T, going to unlock it again when i get my mobo from warranty, and plausible chance it to Phenom II 1055T (and future on Some FX X8 series)
Now, i can share ounly this one









Can i join then this club when i have get my 6990+6970CF ready?








Edit: i was pretty hard to remember this club name to find it








E" OOOH
http://imgur.com/a/fcUlu#0
I'm on heaven now :3


----------



## moa.

Not sure if I joined before, but now I'm upgrading my trifire 6990 + 6950 to two 290's! Do you think my 2500K @ 4.8 will keep up with them at eyefinity res?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

2500Ks are amazing, so probably. How does tri-fire with a dual-GPU and single GPU together work? Do you get any frame issues?


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 2500Ks are amazing, so probably. How does tri-fire with a dual-GPU and single GPU together work? Do you get any frame issues?


I'm not too happy about my 6990 + 6970 experience. Games always looked smoother when crossfire was disabled.


----------



## Abyssic

i just thought about overclocking my cpu, did it and ran 3d mark 11 and *** did my result explode! xD i've gained almost 1500 points over my last run.

here are the results:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7244248

and this is the oc i could achieve on my cpu:


the 7950's run at 1ghz core and 1.4ghz memory (air cooled)

what do you guys think? ^^


----------



## Gereti

mm, soon

6990+6970 is on case now, fitted perfectly on Rosewill Ranger
now, i just need, my poweradapter's what i bought,


----------



## VSG

This thread needs some R9-290x love


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This thread needs some R9-290x love


OH MY GOD

SPREAD THE LOVE


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This thread needs some R9-290x love


is there a reason why you bought two different cards?
I've got two different ones myself but only because i bought one later on and the first one has gotten much more expensive.


----------



## VSG

Mostly just availability, I got a Sapphire on launch night and then got an Asus when I next saw any available. Luckily newegg mobile promo codes + selling BF4 keys brought down the cost to ~$510/card.

Anyway they are both reference cards, don't have any warranty stickers anywhere and apparently memory type doesn't matter. TIM/heatsink factory application is also not a factor as I will be watercooling these. So in the end, I suppose it doesn't matter if you have a Sapphire or an Asus.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Mostly just availability, I got a Sapphire on launch night and then got an Asus when I next saw any available. Luckily newegg mobile promo codes + selling BF4 keys brought down the cost to ~$510/card.
> 
> Anyway they are both reference cards, don't have any warranty stickers anywhere and apparently memory type doesn't matter. TIM/heatsink factory application is also not a factor as I will be watercooling these. So in the end, I suppose it doesn't matter if you have a Sapphire or an Asus.


yeah my question is absolutely pointless if you use watercooling and i also forgot that there are only reference models out yet xD fail by me...


----------



## Gereti

Ahh, finally i'm happy








Got my 6990+6970 Crossfire working pretty well, atleast BF3


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Ahh, finally i'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 6990+6970 Crossfire working pretty well, atleast BF3


so they run in triple cf? i've never experienced triple cf/sli, how's the microstuttering?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> so they run in triple cf? i've never experienced triple cf/sli, how's the microstuttering?


Yeah, those run on trifire, and i didn't see any stuttering on BF3/Payday 2
have to test today with other game's than those two

BF3 was multiplayer 60FPS with vsynch and all maxxed, what i could max

i would test those on my flatout 1 (last time when i test CF, i had 2x radeon 3850, 512mb GDDR2 and 512MB GdDR3 model's, and it was horrible to play, game runned lower fps than my laptop what have VIA's integrated card what give me lowest setting's 20-25fps)

it eat's power i have to say, i run those with 750W chieftech and 550W XFX psu's

...have to buy better, and bigger one


----------



## jbmayes2000

Guys, I remember reading that AMD is hoping to have crossfire happen across the GPU lanes instead of using the actual bridge and it was going to affect all the R2xx cards and the 7970/7950 cards. Where are they at with this? Does anyone know? Is everyone still using the bridge to crossfire?


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Guys, I remember reading that AMD is hoping to have crossfire happen across the GPU lanes instead of using the actual bridge and it was going to affect all the R2xx cards and the 7970/7950 cards. Where are they at with this? Does anyone know? Is everyone still using the bridge to crossfire?


the 290x for example doesn't even have cf connectors. yes, it runs completely over the lanes.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> i would test those on my flatout 1 (last time when i test CF, i had 2x radeon 3850, 512mb GDDR2 and 512MB GdDR3 model's, and it was horrible to play, game runned lower fps than my laptop what have VIA's integrated card what give me lowest setting's 20-25fps)


i'm surprised that low performance was the only issue with gddr2 and gddr3 mixed together ^^


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> i'm surprised that low performance was the only issue with gddr2 and gddr3 mixed together ^^


I was thinking that too, well i bought that 3850 GDDR2 to put it another computer, if needed, but i selled it to friend's brother when i didn't needed it


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Guys, I remember reading that AMD is hoping to have crossfire happen across the GPU lanes instead of using the actual bridge and it was going to affect all the R2xx cards and the 7970/7950 cards. Where are they at with this? Does anyone know? Is everyone still using the bridge to crossfire?


incorrect the 79xx and the 280x will still use cfx bridges, and i belive the r7s as well only the 290/290x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Guys, I remember reading that AMD is hoping to have crossfire happen across the GPU lanes instead of using the actual bridge and it was going to affect all the R2xx cards and the 7970/7950 cards. Where are they at with this? Does anyone know? Is everyone still using the bridge to crossfire?
> 
> 
> 
> the 290x for example doesn't even have cf connectors. yes, it runs completely over the lanes.
Click to expand...

it does ( at least the reviews chips did ) but they are not used/ cut out, but the fingers are still there. but yes they went 100% over pcie lanes


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> incorrect the 79xx and the 280x will still use cfx bridges, and i belive the r7s as well only the 290/290x
> it does ( at least the reviews chips did ) but they are not used/ cut out, but the fingers are still there. but yes they went 100% over pcie lanes


Ahh ok. Thanks @Mega Man


----------



## Abyssic

PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT!





yay i just managed to overload my psu by gaming
i never thought it would happen but both my gpus and my cpu were at 100% workload at the same time in crysis 3. my whole system is heavily overclocked and i obviously exeeded my limits xD
the system just shut down, rebooted automatically and my mobo's bios showed up to tell me that the psu was overloading and it shut down to prevent damage. nothing serious happened but i will need to upgrade my psu if i want to keep my overclocking ^^

i just wanted to share this experience, no help or advice needed guys








have a nice day


----------



## Gereti

I think that happen me maby 2-3 time's at day (or then it's my melted mobo/ bad driver's)
XFX550W+Chieftech 750W running 6970 Trifire,


----------



## unknown601

I can't find my name on the old or new members list??, i joined about 6 months ago.

x2 crossfire sapphire 6970's overclocked

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/furmark_192_score.php?id=108667


----------



## the9quad

the9quad ---- [2] R9 290X (Sapphire Stock)







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1191144


----------



## Devildog83

Sign me up!!

USER: Devildog83

Card 1 - Powercolor 7870 Devil
Card 2 - Powercolor R9 270x Devil ----both at 1200/1400





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gereti

Hmm, have to pic picture from my PC so you can add me too...


----------



## unknown601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> Nice setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wanting to paint mine in the inside yet, just haven't gotten around to it. Probably going with black whenever I do so.
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't mind the dust, they're a PITA to clean)
> 
> CrossfireX *HIS HD4870 1GB* GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: Took some better quality pics, learning to use my camera a little better.


Why do you have 2 crossfire bridges?


----------



## Gereti

Maby becose he got one of each card?
and you can't lost your spare CF bridge's when you use them


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Sign me up!!
> 
> USER: Devildog83
> 
> Card 1 - Powercolor 7870 Devil
> Card 2 - Powercolor R9 270x Devil ----both at 1200/1400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice to see ya' here buddy.


----------



## Devildog83

Thanks,
I was bound to find this thread sooner or later.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> Why do you have 2 crossfire bridges?


Wow, that pic is old and a lot changed on it before I sold it years ago.

But to answer your question, it was just for the looks I guess, didn't make any real difference in performance.


----------



## Gereti

Hmm, is this good, or bad?
I have no idea...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7548361

Edit: i add some pics,







E2: http://imgur.com/D3tg84Z,Po3hqnp,b4yyMTz,CqX5Rr9,zH5A4Po#0

Can i join now on this club?








Gigabyte 6990+HIS 6970


----------



## Devildog83

Something is messed up with that 3DMark11 score. My 7870/R9 270x crushes that. You should have way higher with that set-up.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Something is messed up with that 3DMark11 score. My 7870/R9 270x crushes that. You should have way higher with that set-up.


thuban at stock. that's why.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7399896


----------



## Gereti

maby, or then it's becose i used steam's 3dmark11

buut, i can't OC my cpu so i can't get my cpu score any higher, my mobo is asrock 970 extreme 4 ;/


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> maby, or then it's becose i used steam's 3dmark11
> 
> buut, i can't OC my cpu so i can't get my cpu score any higher, my mobo is asrock 970 extreme 4 ;/


I was talking just about the graphics score, if you actually have a 6990 and a 6970 tri fire I would think over 20,000 would be easy in 3DMark11

Here,


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> maby, or then it's becose i used steam's 3dmark11
> 
> buut, i can't OC my cpu so i can't get my cpu score any higher, my mobo is asrock 970 extreme 4 ;/


3.8 GHz should be doable.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438816/looking-to-overclock-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t

keep the socket temp (cpu) under 55C.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 3.8 GHz should be doable.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438816/looking-to-overclock-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1055t
> 
> keep the socket temp (cpu) under 55C.


well, i used 960T with x6 and 3.8Ghz, but i chanced it to 1055T

i can't OC my cpu becose my bios won't save, my mobo is melted, etc nice stuff
i know that one that you can OC amd cpu with fsb (phenom II 545 reached 3.75Ghz with asrock K10N78)

E:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I was talking just about the graphics score, if you actually have a 6990 and a 6970 tri fire I would think over 20,000 would be easy in 3DMark11
> 
> Here,


and yes, i use 6990+6970 trifire, have to figure out what is broblem ;/


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> well, i used 960T with x6 and 3.8Ghz, but i chanced it to 1055T
> 
> i can't OC my cpu becose my bios won't save, my mobo is melted, etc nice stuff
> i know that one that you can OC amd cpu with fsb (phenom II 545 reached 3.75Ghz with asrock K10N78)
> 
> E:
> and yes, i use 6990+6970 trifire, have to figure out what is broblem ;/


I hope you get it figured out, it's a cryin' shame. I think it's time to spend a few bucks on a new mobo and CPU with all that money in the GPU's it just seems right.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I hope you get it figured out, it's a cryin' shame. I think it's time to spend a few bucks on a new mobo and CPU with all that money in the GPU's it just seems right.


Nah, i just spented 60€ from that thuban, and BF3 run's now pretty good, allmost all time 60fps/maxxed settings, so littlebit CPU oc would be enought,

i have coming new case on next week, so i get my second psu inside my computer too (btw have to buy new, if i mine ltc/etc with 3 gpu, i got black screen, and have to start computer, so i dont have enought amp's on my second psu (4x18A chieftech 750W)
so, i'm going to buy new mobo+psu maby december,
Case what is coming, is Rosewill Armor Evo, got new one with 30€ from sale


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Nah, i just spented 60€ from that thuban, and BF3 run's now pretty good, allmost all time 60fps/maxxed settings, so littlebit CPU oc would be enought,
> 
> i have coming new case on next week, so i get my second psu inside my computer too (btw have to buy new, if i mine ltc/etc with 3 gpu, i got black screen, and have to start computer, so i dont have enought amp's on my second psu (4x18A chieftech 750W)
> so, i'm going to buy new mobo+psu maby december,
> Case what is coming, is Rosewill Armor Evo, got new one with 30€ from sale


Good deal. an 8350 and an M5A 99x evo pro are not too expensive and I bet the FPS in BF3 would go up to 125 FPS or more. 60 FPS is not bad at all just not for a 6990/6970 set up.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Good deal. an 8350 and an M5A 99x evo pro are not too expensive and I bet the FPS in BF3 would go up to 125 FPS or more. 60 FPS is not bad at all just not for a 6990/6970 set up.


Mjeah, maby next summer, i would grab 8320/8350 if i need better one
IF i have money, have to get Driving license, and it pay¨s littlebit too much on finland ;/ (maby 2000€)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Mjeah, maby next summer, i would grab 8320/8350 if i need better one
> IF i have money, have to get Driving license, and it pay¨s littlebit too much on finland ;/ (maby 2000€)


Wow, I pay $25 for 5 years.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Wow, I pay $25 for 5 years.


somewhere it pay's allmost 3000€...
and you can use it 2-15 year's, then you have to go back to police, bring some photo¨s, medical information, to get new card (if i was reading right...


----------



## FatedFrenzy

I just sold my old Phenom II 965BE. I would have sold it to you cheap. That would have given you a boost. It was a good overclocker too.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> I just sold my old Phenom II 965BE. I would have sold it to you cheap. That would have given you a boost. It was a good overclocker too.


well, i have 960T BE+ 1055T but...

i can't OC anything with this mobo becose it's melted, bios won't save, etc

So it doenst matter that it would oc to 5GHz, when i cant oc it 100mhz ;/


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

It's time.



Well, it's time in 4-7 business days. Hopefully it's here before Thanksgiving. $103 after rebate and no sales tax = very happy me. There's a promo code for 5% GPUs, CPUs, and motherboards and it stacks with sales.


----------



## Abyssic

wow thats cheaper than a r7 250 or a hd7750 here in germany. great deal!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Yeah! I've been stalking PCPartPicker for the past month or two checking for 7800 GPUs' prices. This was tied for the cheapest I had yet seen, and the promo code was just enough to put it in impulse buy territory. I had considered a 7870 and downclocking it, but I realized that those need two 6-pin plugs, my PSU only has two of those, and Molex to 6-pin or 8-pin adapters can actually melt; they aren't rated for that much wattage.


----------



## Abyssic

i think you made the right choice. but i hope your psu will stand the extra load... you'll see ^^
brand/model of your psu?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

650W Rosewill HIVE. Solid PSU and should be able to supply my 4.6GHz 6300 (which I'll try and push a tiny bit more during time off for Thanksgiving) plus a pair of 1050/1200MHz 7850s. I upgraded after three whole months from a Corsair CX500 because it 1) won't kill my rig and 2) can support a light dual-GPU setup.


----------



## Abyssic

yeah thats enough. i run two 7950s on a 650 xfx psu ^^


----------



## Gereti

i run my 6990, allmost ounly with my xfx550W, my second 8pin goes with molex adapterm, 2x molex-8 pin and first molex is on my XFX, and second is on my chieftec 750W (you will see it on my pics)


----------



## Devildog83

Have an issue, if I enable X-Fire the bottom card stops working altogether. If I disable if come back to life. What the heck. Help.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Wait ... So xfire works with it turned off or you mean "comes back to life" as in fans turn on and computer recognizes there is a second card?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So I found some numbers. 7850s have 1024 shader cores, 64 texture mapping units, and 32 raster operation pipelines each, according to Wikipedia anyway, so in crossfire it adds to 2048/128/64. 7970s have 2048 shaders, 128 TMUs, and 32 ROPs each. Assuming perfect scaling, dual 7850s have a wider pipe at the end with twice the ROPs which explains the higher performance at 1080-1600p before RAM starts to be a limitation. Dual 7870s/R9 270s/R9 270Xs are basically a 290 (non-X) split between two chips, again assuming perfect scaling. You can get 4GB 7870s and 270Xs, so that and the doubled bus width (2x256-bit) means they should perform exactly the same in a perfect world (at least if I understand how crossfire/SLI affect memory bandwidth correctly - please tell me if I'm wrong). Pretty interesting to me anyway.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Wait ... So xfire works with it turned off or you mean "comes back to life" as in fans turn on and computer recognizes there is a second card?


The fans come back on but the card is still not working. I loaded catalyst 13.10 just to see if it was the Driver version but it still has the same issue. It has to be hardware because it doesn't matter which card is in which slot, it's always the bottom card.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The fans come back on but the card is still not working. I loaded catalyst 13.10 just to see if it was the Driver version but it still has the same issue. It has to be hardware because it doesn't matter which card is in which slot, it's always the bottom card.


Did you disable ULPS? I think that is the culpurt


----------



## Devildog83

It appears as though the X-Fire bridge was broken. I will get another one and X my fingers. I hope that was the problem and not the symptom. I switched the GPU's around a few times today so that could have been the cause.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Have an issue, if I enable X-Fire the bottom card stops working altogether. If I disable if come back to life. What the heck. Help.


It _may_ have something to do with ULPS. I know you have another CrossFire bridge laying around, try swapping them. Maybe it shorted out. I find it very hard to believe it's your MOBO.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I found some numbers. 7850s have 1024 shader cores, 64 texture mapping units, and 32 raster operation pipelines each, according to Wikipedia anyway, so in crossfire it adds to 2048/128/64. 7970s have 2048 shaders, 128 TMUs, and 32 ROPs each. Assuming perfect scaling, dual 7850s have a wider pipe at the end with twice the ROPs which explains the higher performance at 1080-1600p before RAM starts to be a limitation. Dual 7870s/R9 270s/R9 270Xs are basically a 290 (non-X) split between two chips, again assuming perfect scaling. You can get 4GB 7870s and 270Xs, so that and the doubled bus width (2x256-bit) means they should perform exactly the same in a perfect world (at least if I understand how crossfire/SLI affect memory bandwidth correctly - please tell me if I'm wrong). Pretty interesting to me anyway.


in most games, the scaling doesn't go over +40/50% sadly.
my two hd 7950's are performing a bit better than a 780ti for instance.

if it's of interest: here's my 3d mark 11 score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7244248


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> in most games, the scaling doesn't go over +40/50% sadly.
> my two hd 7950's are performing a bit better than a 780ti for instance.
> 
> if it's of interest: here's my 3d mark 11 score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7244248


I think it can also depend on what numbers you're looking at. For instance, I know that my 7870 xfire setup gets better numbers in Unigine bench's than a 290 (even some Xs) but the 290 does better in 3DMark benches.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Even though, as I said, dual 7870s have the exact same combined specs as a single 290. That's weird. Could it be a PCIe bottleneck? That's the only thing I can think of since everything else is the same, and 290s even have the slightly better GCN 1.1. Throttling maybe?

Yeah, it is unfortunate that scaling is so bad. I hope it gets better, but is that more a game issue or a driver issue? I went with AMD, and I admit it was a bit of a gamble. Since the new consoles have such slow CPUs (1.6GHz or so) but eight cores, they'll need to be optimized for multithreading for maximum performance which will make its way over to ports. My six cores are happy with that. Mantle hopefully will take off too, but Mantle had not been announced when I built my rig, so that's more of a bonus than anything. I certainly wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Have an issue, if I enable X-Fire the bottom card stops working altogether. If I disable if come back to life. What the heck. Help.


UPLS- set to disable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Even though, as I said, dual 7870s have the exact same combined specs as a single 290. That's weird. Could it be a PCIe bottleneck? That's the only thing I can think of since everything else is the same, and 290s even have the slightly better GCN 1.1. Throttling maybe?
> 
> Yeah, it is unfortunate that scaling is so bad. I hope it gets better, but is that more a game issue or a driver issue? I went with AMD, and I admit it was a bit of a gamble. Since the new consoles have such slow CPUs (1.6GHz or so) but eight cores, they'll need to be optimized for multithreading for maximum performance which will make its way over to ports. My six cores are happy with that. Mantle hopefully will take off too, but Mantle had not been announced when I built my rig, so that's more of a bonus than anything. I certainly wasn't expecting it.


make sure you are comparing amd to amd rigs, intel rigs score much higher


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

True, but would the CPU really have that much of an effect? I can't see graphics benchmarks being particularly CPU intensive.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> True, but would the CPU really have that much of an effect? I can't see graphics benchmarks being particularly CPU intensive.


yes with my quadfire at stock on a 8350 i can get ~ 29k ( best i have got so far )

same gpus on a intel rig 35000-38000 ( graphics score 3dm11, i really dont know about 3dm average scores sorry )


----------



## Abyssic

my rig for example is cpu limited in crysis 3 and benchmarks. upcoming games will demand even more of the cpu.


----------



## By-Tor

I started a thread for this problem, but should have posted here first..

I reinstalled windows 7 pro and everything was working fine until I installed the video drivers. After restart and the starting windows goes away all I get is a blank black screen. I was able to get to desktop only after disconnecting power from the bottom card, but if the card is powered/installed in the slot it wont boot to desktop.

Someone in the other thread suggested disabing ULPS in the registry, but that didn't fix the problem.

I would swap the cards out, but my water loops setup won't allow me to.

Would like to find a fix before I have to break the loop down.

Any help would be greatly appreciated....

Thanks....


----------



## Abyssic

maybe this is a rare case of amperage weakness... how much ampere gives your psu through the 12v rail? and also: how old is your psu?


----------



## By-Tor

This PSU I have been using for about 2 months now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207028

Crossfire was working fine up until last night when I put it all back together after changing up my loops.

Edit: Thinking about it I did change out my 5 pull fans to 10 push/pull fans. That with 3-120mm case fans and 2 MCP355 water pumps and a case light are all being powered by 1 molex cable from the PSU.
Going to power those with a second PSU when I get home and see if its a overload issue.

*Update*..... I just tried powering all the fans and pumps with a second PSU and still the same problem.

Thanks


----------



## By-Tor

I was able to install the bottom card in the main PCI-e slot, but the system did the same thing as it did with them both in crossfire.

Dead Card?

Going to remove the card from the water loop and drop it in my wifes FM2 rig and see if it will work.


----------



## Abyssic

the psu seems fine too... sorry i have no idea


----------



## By-Tor

Removed the card from the loop and tried the card alone on the stock fan and still have the same problem. Installed the card in my wifes rig and the problem followed the card.

Going to RMA it back to Powercolor.


----------



## Gereti

Ahh, got new case tuesday, and i used yeasterday 6 hour, to uninstall, and install my all part's

-mounted second PSu to botton fanplace using PSU fan and two screws
-cutted one computer powercable, and put it together again so it gous throught the tubing hole
-changed my CF card's to like 6970 is now first pci-e x16 and 6990 on second one (got 6970¨s dvi's+hdmi so i can make my eyefinity setup back again







)

Pics¨s?, going to take them later, i should get new camera, maby today


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I started a thread for this problem, but should have posted here first..
> 
> I reinstalled windows 7 pro and everything was working fine until I installed the video drivers. After restart and the starting windows goes away all I get is a blank black screen. I was able to get to desktop only after disconnecting power from the bottom card, but if the card is powered/installed in the slot it wont boot to desktop.
> 
> Someone in the other thread suggested disabing ULPS in the registry, but that didn't fix the problem.
> 
> I would swap the cards out, but my water loops setup won't allow me to.
> 
> Would like to find a fix before I have to break the loop down.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated....
> 
> Thanks....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> This PSU I have been using for about 2 months now.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207028
> 
> Crossfire was working fine up until last night when I put it all back together after changing up my loops.
> 
> Edit: Thinking about it I did change out my 5 pull fans to 10 push/pull fans. That with 3-120mm case fans and 2 MCP355 water pumps and a case light are all being powered by 1 molex cable from the PSU.
> Going to power those with a second PSU when I get home and see if its a overload issue.
> 
> *Update*..... I just tried powering all the fans and pumps with a second PSU and still the same problem.
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I was able to install the bottom card in the main PCI-e slot, but the system did the same thing as it did with them both in crossfire.
> 
> Dead Card?
> 
> Going to remove the card from the water loop and drop it in my wifes FM2 rig and see if it will work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Removed the card from the loop and tried the card alone on the stock fan and still have the same problem. Installed the card in my wifes rig and the problem followed the card.
> 
> Going to RMA it back to Powercolor.


Glad we could help you figure it out (he said sarcastically) lol







.

For real though, I'm glad you figured it out. It's always more fulfilling when you self diagnose a problem.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Glad we could help you figure it out (he said sarcastically) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For real though, I'm glad you figured it out. It's always more fulfilling when you self diagnose a problem.


Glad we figured it out to. Wish it would have been something cheaper that was wrong, but I'll RMA it and hope for the best. I have had the card less than 2 months...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Somewhat off-topic, but how does AMD/Nvidia determine which power plugs to use? 7850s run off a single 6-pin plug, while 7870s require two. Is a 7870 so much more power hungry that they couldn't have used just one 8-pin plug instead? Every PSU I've seen has 6+2-pin plugs, so universal support is a non-issue. I'd have gotten a 7870 instead, but I don't want to use a Molex to PCIe adapter since Molex just shouldn't be under that much strain long-term.


----------



## Abyssic

see if you can find power consuption data of your gpu. in reviews for instance.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> see if you can find power consuption data of your gpu. in reviews for instance.










Thinking isn't my priority many days. Okay, so both 7800s are significantly more energy efficient than the 6900s, each about 70W TDP lower than their predecessors thanks to the die shrink and slightly fewer TMUs. 7850s are 130W, and 7870s are 175W. A PCIe slot can provide up to 75W, a 6-pin connector supplies 75W too, and an 8-pin connector supplies 150W. So, thanks to basics arithmetic, we can see that the 7850s' sole 6-pin connector leaves 20W of overhead and the 7870s' dual 6-pin connectors leave 50W. It would still be the same if they had used a single 8-pin plug, so why did they not use a single one of those instead?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking isn't my priority many days. Okay, so both 7800s are significantly more energy efficient than the 6900s, each about 70W TDP lower than their predecessors thanks to the die shrink and slightly fewer TMUs. 7850s are 130W, and 7870s are 175W. A PCIe slot can provide up to 75W, a 6-pin connector supplies 75W too, and an 8-pin connector supplies 150W. So, thanks to basics arithmetic, we can see that the 7850s' sole 6-pin connector leaves 20W of overhead and the 7870s' dual 6-pin connectors leave 50W. It would still be the same if they had used a single 8-pin plug, so why did they not use a single one of those instead?


The connectors on the GPU "can" pass higher wattage weather it be a single 8 pin, 6+2 or single 6 pin. However these specs are specified and implemented by the PSU manufacturers as the "safe" way to pass the required power for the GPUs. So it's actually the GPU manufactures that follow the PSUs safe operating requirements. They don't want the possibility of wires melting because of an overloaded single 8-pin bus so they spread it out over two 6-pin connectors.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Yes, it's very conservative - to the point where some PSUs will daisy chain the 6 pin off the 8 pin - like my SFF silverstone 450W gold PSU.

However, being conservative in electrical design is not something I'd ever fault someone for - I happen to think that 14ga for 15A circuits is silly - I like my 10ga solid CU, 20A circuits, thank you very much. Voltage drop is bad, mmkay?


----------



## Mega Man

ill +1 that....


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

So I just got my crossfire setup set up, and I'm fine on the hardware end of things, but I cannot get my second monitor to show up. The top GPU is the MSI card with a single DVI output, and the bottom card is the XFX one with two. I've got the main monitor on the MSI card and secondary on XFX. Windows isn't detecting anything and I can't use HDMI because the 360 already is and the picture is screwed up anyway. Help?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I just got my crossfire setup set up, and I'm fine on the hardware end of things, but I cannot get my second monitor to show up. The top GPU is the MSI card with a single DVI output, and the bottom card is the XFX one with two. I've got the main monitor on the MSI card and secondary on XFX. Windows isn't detecting anything and I can't use HDMI because the 360 already is and the picture is screwed up anyway. Help?


CF disable second card monitor output's, so you have to use first card output's
if you disable CF, you get second card output's working again


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I just got my crossfire setup set up, and I'm fine on the hardware end of things, but I cannot get my second monitor to show up. The top GPU is the MSI card with a single DVI output, and the bottom card is the XFX one with two. I've got the main monitor on the MSI card and secondary on XFX. Windows isn't detecting anything and I can't use HDMI because the 360 already is and the picture is screwed up anyway. Help?


afaik, you can only hook up to the primary card when crossfire.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Well poop. I had read differently. Guess I'll swap them out next time I shut down.

UPDATE: Yup, that did it. Both monitors are functioning as they were previously in an extended display. I just need to get Rainmeter configured so the second (MSI now) GPU temperature reading isn't a copy of the CPU temp. Remind me never to buy XFX again though - when removing it from the bottom slot, the little tab on the far end (near the 16th lane) snagged on the slider on the PCIe slot and broke. Let's hope ASRock doesn't hold that against should I need to RMA. I would hope not since it does nothing for or against functionality.

UPDATE 2: Did you know that the F word can solve any problem? I did, and that's how I got everything to work. Yeah, so I am never buying XFX again. ASUS or MSI seem like where it's at, PowerColor and HIS less so. But the XFX card is idling 10C hotter than it was by itself and 5C hotter than the MSI card. Only one is recognized in AMD Overdrive, probably XFX because it's in use, and it's only 300MHz core and the stock 1200MHz VRAM. What a crappy cooler!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I just got my crossfire setup set up, and I'm fine on the hardware end of things, but I cannot get my second monitor to show up. The top GPU is the MSI card with a single DVI output, and the bottom card is the XFX one with two. I've got the main monitor on the MSI card and secondary on XFX. Windows isn't detecting anything and I can't use HDMI because the 360 already is and the picture is screwed up anyway. Help?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> So I just got my crossfire setup set up, and I'm fine on the hardware end of things, but I cannot get my second monitor to show up. The top GPU is the MSI card with a single DVI output, and the bottom card is the XFX one with two. I've got the main monitor on the MSI card and secondary on XFX. Windows isn't detecting anything and I can't use HDMI because the 360 already is and the picture is screwed up anyway. Help?
> 
> 
> 
> afaik, you can only hook up to the primary card when crossfire.
Click to expand...

yes this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Well poop. I had read differently. Guess I'll swap them out next time I shut down.
> 
> UPDATE: Yup, that did it. Both monitors are functioning as they were previously in an extended display. I just need to get Rainmeter configured so the second (MSI now) GPU temperature reading isn't a copy of the CPU temp. Remind me never to buy XFX again though - when removing it from the bottom slot, the little tab on the far end (near the 16th lane) snagged on the slider on the PCIe slot and broke. Let's hope ASRock doesn't hold that against should I need to RMA. I would hope not since it does nothing for or against functionality.
> 
> UPDATE 2: Did you know that the F word can solve any problem? I did, and that's how I got everything to work. Yeah, so I am never buying XFX again. ASUS or MSI seem like where it's at, PowerColor and HIS less so. But the XFX card is idling 10C hotter than it was by itself and 5C hotter than the MSI card. Only one is recognized in AMD Overdrive, probably XFX because it's in use, and it's only 300MHz core and the stock 1200MHz VRAM. What a crappy cooler!


umm... top cards run warmer then bottom cards..... 99% of the time.

umm how is the fact you caught the tab that is built in to the card ( did not just go *poof* apear ) and broke something XFXs fault ?


----------



## El-Fuego

ordered my 2nd 7870, Sapphire dual-X for $122.99, cant wait to see how things gonna be with 2 of them


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Somewhere between a 280X and 290 is my guess if dual 7850s' faster than a single 7070GHz/280X is to be believed. Also they have combined the same number of SPUs, TMUs, and ROPs as a 290, so likely lower unless you get >100% GPU scaling. $123 is a steal!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm... top cards run warmer then bottom cards..... 99% of the time.
> 
> umm how is the fact you caught the tab that is built in to the card ( did not just go *poof* apear ) and broke something XFXs fault ?


Yup, that's why I wanted the Twin Frozr and it's beefy cooler on top. I wasn't expecting +10C idling though. It's fine as long as it stays under 80C, correct? I don't know GCN thermal limits off the top of my head.

It is XFX's fault (not entirely though) because I practically have to jam the thing in the slot and I need to remove the left side (video output side) at nearly a 45 degree angle and then try and slide it out. Even then it snags. A nail file probably would help. It doesn't matter since the tab just secures the lanes in place. The GPU itself is held by two screws.


----------



## Abyssic

i'm sorry but i also wouldn't blame xfx for that.

however i WOULD blame them for their coolers. i had to rma two hd 7950 black edition (!!) because they were not able to cool the card at all. it simply overheated at stock clocks ^^ well my 3rd card is fine now but it's still worse than my vtx3d model.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Sold my XFX 7870 DD BE because it ran too hot ... And didn't OC for crap.


----------



## Devildog83

So many have been disappointed with XFX lately for one reason or the other, they used to be a trusted brand. What are they thinking?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> ordered my 2nd 7870, Sapphire dual-X for $122.99, cant wait to see how things gonna be with 2 of them


That's a steal, you should expect near Titan performance with 2 of those. I get at least Titan graphics scores with my 7870/270x set up. I did pay $100 more for my 270x than that 7870 you just got.


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Dont want to start a new thread since this one appears the "one" repository of all things (wrong with) crossfire









So anyways, my issue is that after updating from 13.1, my cfx configuration causes a "high definition audio bus" driver conflict
(found a couple of people with same issue here
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3166697
and here
http://forums.totalwar.com/showthread.php/105078-New-Crossfire-issue)

*(specs are on sig)*

Tried so far

1- Older drivers - 13.4 (same issue as with 13.9)
2- Latest beta (for the non-r7 &r9 cards) But caused BSOD and had to do an OS re-install
3- Win7 & Vista drivers (13.4 is a different driver package, but 13.9 is the same)
4- Manual driver install (as described here http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=373501)
5- Replacing the driver with a "Pci Bus" but doing so disables crossfire, until PC is restarted.
6- Clean OS install (same issue on Win7 as well)
7- Clean driver install (even tried Display Driver Uninstaller 9.7.1)
8- Swapped cards and pcie slots (same issue, except top card ran hotter)
9- Updated BIOS on mobo (MVE 1903)

The system is currently running with out a single issue with 13.1 (no crossfire issues and no driver conflicts)
but the reason for the upgrade is due to NFS Rivals requiring 13.4 or above...

Any insight, help, advise will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> Dont want to start a new thread since this one appears the "one" repository of all things (wrong with) crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyways, my issue is that after updating from 13.1, my cfx configuration causes a "high definition audio bus" driver conflict
> (found a couple of people with same issue here
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3166697
> and here
> http://forums.totalwar.com/showthread.php/105078-New-Crossfire-issue)
> 
> *(specs are on sig)*
> 
> Tried so far
> 
> 1- Older drivers - 13.4 (same issue as with 13.9)
> 2- Latest beta (for the non-r7 &r9 cards) But caused BSOD and had to do an OS re-install
> 3- Win7 & Vista drivers (13.4 is a different driver package, but 13.9 is the same)
> 4- Manual driver install (as described here http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=373501)
> 5- Replacing the driver with a "Pci Bus" but doing so disables crossfire, until PC is restarted.
> 6- Clean OS install (same issue on Win7 as well)
> 7- Clean driver install (even tried Display Driver Uninstaller 9.7.1)
> 8- Swapped cards and pcie slots (same issue, except top card ran hotter)
> 9- Updated BIOS on mobo (MVE 1903)
> 
> The system is currently running with out a single issue with 13.1 (no crossfire issues and no driver conflicts)
> but the reason for the upgrade is due to NFS Rivals requiring 13.4 or above...
> 
> Any insight, help, advise will be greatly appreciated.


I would try 13.11 beta 9.1 or the newest beta 9.4. It's for all 7xxx series and R7 and R9 cards. I fBeta 9.4 gives you issues try and find an earlier version of the 13.11.


----------



## Devildog83

I have an issue. I got a new X-Fire bridge today and everything seems to be working fine as far as monitoring programs and I can play movies and stuff but as soon as I start a game or a benchmark I get a pink screen and then it will start, but I have pink flash's all over the screen. I have tried both cards by them selves and they work fine but as soon as I turn on X-Fire I can't run games or bench's at all. When I turn off X-Fire everything works great. Any suggestions?


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So many have been disappointed with XFX lately for one reason or the other, they used to be a trusted brand. What are they thinking?


i guess they are not researching enough to improve further.

about your cf issue: everything works fine with your previous bridge? if so, why not use it? xD

i would say the first logical thought would be that the bridge is faulty.
next i would suspect issues with the power resource.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Guys, I have a small problem with crossfire. Most of time, it works great but sometimes load balance goes out the window. an example is that it load the 2nd GPU at 99% and the first is only at 50-60% usage giving me low FPS+stutter. Any tips will be helpful.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Guys, I have a small problem with crossfire. Most of time, it works great but sometimes load balance goes out the window. an example is that it load the 2nd GPU at 99% and the first is only at 50-60% usage giving me low FPS+stutter. Any tips will be helpful.


thats sadly totally normal. dual gpu technologies are still far from perfect.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> i guess they are not researching enough to improve further.
> 
> about your cf issue: everything works fine with your previous bridge? if so, why not use it? xD
> 
> i would say the first logical thought would be that the bridge is faulty.
> next i would suspect issues with the power resource.


I have wondered if I have enough power to X-Fire these. The first X-Fire bridge broke so I ordered a new one.


----------



## Gereti

new case, now 6970 is on top,


----------



## lightbringer

Are the CFX software problems solved nowadays?
I had 2x 6970 when they were released, and it was a massive disappointment.
Almost every game needed some tweak.. Only 3dmarks showed performance gains, and 1-2 games.
How's it it now?


----------



## Abyssic

maybe you can borrow a stronger psu from a friend to try out?


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Are the CFX software problems solved nowadays?
> I had 2x 6970 when they were released, and it was a massive disappointment.
> Almost every game needed some tweak.. Only 3dmarks showed performance gains, and 1-2 games.
> How's it it now?


not too bad. i had only a few games where i needed to do anything and i play a lot of different games


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> thats sadly totally normal. dual gpu technologies are still far from perfect.


Well that sucks.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Well that sucks.


here's a small checklist of things to prevent issues (as far as i experienced)

-all clocks absolutely the same
-disable ULPS
-sweep older drivers before you install new ones


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would try 13.11 beta 9.1 or the newest beta 9.4. It's for all 7xxx series and R7 and R9 cards. I fBeta 9.4 gives you issues try and find an earlier version of the 13.11.


Thanks for your suggestions









I tried 13.11 with same bad results, (driver conflict unless crossfire is disabled) eventually got a BSOD and had to do once again a clean OS install.

And funny enough, im also experiencing some of the benchmark issues when the driver issue appears.
even by simply turning msi AB, it will not detect the proper readings from the 2nd gpu, and if i start up a game, the usage spikes to 100% on the first gpu.

But like i said, as soon as i load 13.1 ... everything runs smoothly









(already tried 2 different xfire bridges to rule out the possibility of that being the issue)


----------



## lightbringer

Thx








So its still far from the "perfect" functionality of 1chip systems


----------



## Devildog83

I have located my problem. When I took out the 270x to inspect it there is a small defect in the silicon on the X-Fire connector. I am sure it's causing the issue and have RMA'd it through NewEgg to get a new one. I will be without X-Fire but the 7870 will do until the new one shows.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have located my problem. When I took out the 270x to inspect it there is a small defect in the silicon on the X-Fire connector. I am sure it's causing the issue and have RMA'd it through NewEgg to get a new one. I will be without X-Fire but the 7870 will do until the new one shows.


oh yeah and there we have another pro for crossfire: redundancy ^^ you still have a fairly good gpu to game along


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So many have been disappointed with XFX lately for one reason or the other, they used to be a trusted brand. What are they thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> i guess they are not researching enough to improve further.
> 
> about your cf issue: everything works fine with your previous bridge? if so, why not use it? xD
> 
> i would say the first logical thought would be that the bridge is faulty.
> next i would suspect issues with the power resource.
Click to expand...

+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Guys, I have a small problem with crossfire. Most of time, it works great but sometimes load balance goes out the window. an example is that it load the 2nd GPU at 99% and the first is only at 50-60% usage giving me low FPS+stutter. Any tips will be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> thats sadly totally normal. dual gpu technologies are still far from perfect.
Click to expand...

huh since when? sounds like one card is throttling i have seen in when power delivery is not enough but all mine run @ ~ the same % without issue ( quadfire)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Are the CFX software problems solved nowadays?
> I had 2x 6970 when they were released, and it was a massive disappointment.
> Almost every game needed some tweak.. Only 3dmarks showed performance gains, and 1-2 games.
> How's it it now?


huh? most games support it now. on top of that the "problems" happen with 2 gpus most of the time if you add a third and sometimes a fourth the "problems " go away
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have located my problem. When I took out the 270x to inspect it there is a small defect in the silicon on the X-Fire connector. I am sure it's causing the issue and have RMA'd it through NewEgg to get a new one. I will be without X-Fire but the 7870 will do until the new one shows.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah and there we have another pro for crossfire: redundancy ^^ you still have a fairly good gpu to game along
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +1
> huh since when? sounds like one card is throttling i have seen in when power delivery is not enough but all mine run @ ~ the same % without issue ( quadfire)
> huh? most games support it now. on top of that the "problems" happen with 2 gpus most of the time if you add a third and sometimes a fourth the "problems " go away
> yep


Is there a way to test if that in fact is my problem?


----------



## Abyssic

try raising the power target to +20%


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +1
> huh since when? sounds like one card is throttling i have seen in when power delivery is not enough but all mine run @ ~ the same % without issue ( quadfire)
> huh? most games support it now. on top of that the "problems" happen with 2 gpus most of the time if you add a third and sometimes a fourth the "problems " go away
> yep
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to test if that in fact is my problem?
Click to expand...

secondary power supply hooked to second card and jumped @ boot up.

or a bigger power supply


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> secondary power supply hooked to second card and jumped @ boot up.
> 
> or a bigger power supply


+1 for this one
i use myself two psu


----------



## lightbringer

Quote:


> huh? most games support it now. on top of that the "problems" happen with 2 gpus most of the time if you add a third and sometimes a fourth the "problems " go away


you gotta be joking. get 4 videocards because 2 wont work properly together?


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> you gotta be joking. get 4 videocards because 2 wont work properly together?


i cant believe that either. why would it be better with more gpus? because of less optimization from amd? xD


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Recently acquired 2 MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC cards. might as well join in aye?


----------



## Abyssic

woah transfer complete ^^

i just put my system in a new case and did a cleanup ofc. took me 5 hours xD

this case is great. it's super comfortable to build in it and you can build any system in it.
It also looks great ^^

what do you guys think?




btw... im still not in the members list







is the creator of this club even active anymore?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> woah transfer complete ^^
> 
> i just put my system in a new case and did a cleanup ofc. took me 5 hours xD
> 
> this case is great. it's super comfortable to build in it and you can build any system in it.
> It also looks great ^^
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw... im still not in the members list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the creator of this club even active anymore?


I absolutely love that case, If I ever trade out from my C70 I am getting that case or a CaseLabs case. By the way I like that the red is toned down some, the old case was a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> woah transfer complete ^^
> 
> i just put my system in a new case and did a cleanup ofc. took me 5 hours xD
> 
> this case is great. it's super comfortable to build in it and you can build any system in it.
> It also looks great ^^
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw... im still not in the members list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the creator of this club even active anymore?


"ounly 5"

my switch took atleast 6 hour's, i fighted maby 30min with my 2nd PSU mounting to case


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> By the way I like that the red is toned down some, the old case was a bit overwhelming.


yes i think so too. over all it just looks more like the high end machine it is. the old case looked really cheap. (and it was cheap xD)
it looks darker even though i installed 3x more LEDs xD the side window is tinted a bit wich adds stronger contrast and decreases brightness. I'm so happy with this case, it's almost like a whole new system ^^
one thing to mention: the stock fans aren't quite the best. i run them at around 1/4 of their max rpm. 100% is too loud for me (when idling). but they still move a sgnificant amount of air. over all the airflow in this case is just amazing especially if you cover all the fan spots.


----------



## Abyssic

oh yeah also: can someone recommend 140mm red led fans? doesn't have to be top notch. just no crap ^^ maybe about $15 each


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> oh yeah also: can someone recommend 140mm red led fans? doesn't have to be top notch. just no crap ^^ maybe about $15 each


These: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_316_843&products_id=30507


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Ive often heard that TriFire, specifically, work very well and provides awesome performance, even compared to QuadFire.

I would also like to know why this is.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Scaling with crossfire or SLI tends to decrease with more GPUs. In some games, quad Titans actually got _less_ performance than three. I assume it's been fixed and it wasn't widespread, but you don't get +100% power per additional GPU. R9 290Xs get an awesome +80% in dual GPU configurations, for example.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Scaling with crossfire or SLI tends to decrease with more GPUs. In some games, quad Titans actually got _less_ performance than three. I assume it's been fixed and it wasn't widespread, but you don't get +100% power per additional GPU. R9 290Xs get an awesome +80% in dual GPU configurations, for example.


i didn't do the math but my 7950s are also scaling very well. best example has been metro 2033 where i got almost double fps.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> These: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_316_843&products_id=30507


thanks for the suggestion but i read in reviews that this fan has horribly low cfm... do you own these? can you tell me about your experience?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Scaling with crossfire or SLI tends to decrease with more GPUs. In some games, quad Titans actually got _less_ performance than three. I assume it's been fixed and it wasn't widespread, but you don't get +100% power per additional GPU. R9 290Xs get an awesome +80% in dual GPU configurations, for example.


That depends on the resolution anf your setup. I use (and have ised quasfire in many maxhine (8 of then now. my currebt machine scale sto all four cards and is the diffrence between mediocre frame rates and great frame rates @ 5760 x 1080


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That depends on the resolution anf your setup. I use (and have ised quasfire in many maxhine (8 of then now. my currebt machine scale sto all four cards and is the diffrence between mediocre frame rates and great frame rates @ 5760 x 1080


^^This^^ is where the scaling really shines
Qfire with the latest GPUs would be a waste on a single 1080 display when Xfire would do the job nicely.
+1


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> thanks for the suggestion but i read in reviews that this fan has horribly low cfm... do you own these? can you tell me about your experience?


I have two of them and use them for exhaust fans, they work fine and push a lot of air.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> I have two of them and use them for exhaust fans, they work fine and push a lot of air.


thanks again, i think i'm gonna buy 4 of those ^^


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> huh? most games support it now. on top of that the "problems" happen with 2 gpus most of the time if you add a third and sometimes a fourth the "problems " go away
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta be joking. get 4 videocards because 2 wont work properly together?
Click to expand...

ill give a simplified version ( see below )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightbringer*
> 
> you gotta be joking. get 4 videocards because 2 wont work properly together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant believe that either. why would it be better with more gpus? because of less optimization from amd? xD
Click to expand...

same
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> woah transfer complete ^^
> 
> i just put my system in a new case and did a cleanup ofc. took me 5 hours xD
> 
> this case is great. it's super comfortable to build in it and you can build any system in it.
> It also looks great ^^
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw... im still not in the members list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the creator of this club even active anymore?


awesome man congrats
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Ive often heard that TriFire, specifically, work very well and provides awesome performance, even compared to QuadFire.
> 
> I would also like to know why this is.


see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That depends on the resolution anf your setup. I use (and have ised quasfire in many maxhine (8 of then now. my currebt machine scale sto all four cards and is the diffrence between mediocre frame rates and great frame rates @ 5760 x 1080
> 
> 
> 
> ^^This^^ is where the scaling really shines
> Qfire with the latest GPUs would be a waste on a single 1080 display when Xfire would do the job nicely.
> +1
Click to expand...

yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Scaling with crossfire or SLI tends to decrease with more GPUs. In some games, quad Titans actually got _less_ performance than three. I assume it's been fixed and it wasn't widespread, but you don't get +100% power per additional GPU. R9 290Xs get an awesome +80% in dual GPU configurations, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the resolution anf your setup. I use (and have ised quasfire in many maxhine (8 of then now. my currebt machine scale sto all four cards and is the diffrence between mediocre frame rates and great frame rates @ 5760 x 1080
Click to expand...

red is far more able and qualified to be able to answer this but simply put the way i understand it all dual gpu setups have the microstuttering issue nvidia included it in its driver far long ago and amd much more recently all they do is pace the gpus to match the output

2xgpus out put does not match evenly what you need hence "microstuttering"

adding a third and sometimes a fourth basically gives the gpus the time they need to match the output needed for more smooth looking graphics

please note i could be wrong but this is a simplified answer and the way i understand it


----------



## Abyssic

sounds legit ^^
and thx man.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> thanks again, i think i'm gonna buy 4 of those ^^


I just got one of these yesterday and I like, quiet, good airflow and very subtle lighting. I do not like overwhelming my case with color.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181044


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I just got one of these yesterday and I like, quiet, good airflow and very subtle lighting. I do not like overwhelming my case with color.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181044


hey those look great too and they match the preinstalled fans in the carbide air. sadly they are horribly expensive here in germany. $23 each... (€17)


----------



## Pandora's Box

Pandora's Box ---- [3] R9 290's


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Pandora's Box ---- [3] R9 290's


Nice work








are you tried unlock those card¨s to 290X yet?


----------



## Pandora's Box

No, not yet, not sure I need to lol, they rip through everything I have at 1440P.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> No, not yet, not sure I need to lol, they rip through everything I have at 1440P.


but ask yourself "why not?" xD i would gladly unlock my cards if i could. there's no such thing as too much performance ^^


----------



## crun

Count me in. My first dual GPU setup. My Crossfire is kinda bizzare: MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3 paired with Gigabyte R9 280x Windforce 3 rev. 1. The reason why I have added the 280x? Cryptocurrencies









[obligatory picture, will come up with something better once I buy the desk and side fan tomorrow]



Now I do have some quesitons:

1) what are the differences between Gigabyte R9 280x rev 1 and rev 2? Any chance I can unlock voltages (WTB undervolt) via bios flash or something?
2) is it possible to create custom fan profile for each GPU?
3) I have sort of a problem with temperatures. While mining, this is what I get:
- 7950 (top) 85-87c, VRM 88-90c. 65% fan speed. 1V and 1025 core AFAIR
- 280x (botom) 79-84c, no VRM reading. 65% fan speed. 1.2V (stock) and 1050 core

When 280x is on top it melts on over 90c @ 100% fan speed... not an option.

I would love temperatures below 80c and 50% fan speed. 85c and 50% fan speed is good for me too. Keep in mind that game temperatures are much lower (probably in mid 70, would have to test it longer though)

I have ordered a 140mm Fractal fan which I want to mount on the side cover. I'm not sure anymore if it should be exhaust or intake... the latter I guess because this is the place where hot air comes out from the Gigabyte. Also MSI is blowing hot air behind the computer and into the front fan. kinda ***, how am I supposed to fix the air circulation and temperatures?

4) Can I change the thermal paste without voding the warranty on both MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3 paired with Gigabyte R9 280x Windforce 3 rev. 1? Any videos how to dissasemble them?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Pandora's Box ---- [3] R9 290's


dear god that shroud is gorgeous !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Count me in. My first dual GPU setup. My Crossfire is kinda bizzare: MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3 paired with Gigabyte R9 280x Windforce 3 rev. 1. The reason why I have added the 280x? Cryptocurrencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [obligatory picture, will come up with something better once I buy the desk and side fan tomorrow]
> 
> 
> 
> Now I do have some quesitons:
> 
> 1) what are the differences between Gigabyte R9 280x rev 1 and rev 2? Any chance I can unlock voltages (WTB undervolt) via bios flash or something?
> 2) is it possible to create custom fan profile for each GPU?
> 3) I have sort of a problem with temperatures. While mining, this is what I get:
> - 7950 (top) 85-87c, VRM 88-90c. 65% fan speed. 1V and 1025 core AFAIR
> - 280x (botom) 79-84c, no VRM reading. 65% fan speed. 1.2V (stock) and 1050 core
> 
> When 280x is on top it melts on over 90c @ 100% fan speed... not an option.
> 
> I would love temperatures below 80c and 50% fan speed. 85c and 50% fan speed is good for me too. Keep in mind that game temperatures are much lower (probably in mid 70, would have to test it longer though)
> 
> I have ordered a 140mm Fractal fan which I want to mount on the side cover. I'm not sure anymore if it should be exhaust or intake... the latter I guess because this is the place where hot air comes out from the Gigabyte. Also MSI is blowing hot air behind the computer and into the front fan. kinda ***, how am I supposed to fix the air circulation and temperatures?
> 
> 4) Can I change the thermal paste without voding the warranty on both MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3 paired with Gigabyte R9 280x Windforce 3 rev. 1? Any videos how to dissasemble them?


unscrew them lol

msi is usually pretty lax about taking off heatsink, as long as you dont damage it... but recently they have been adding stickers with " warranty void if removed " so you never know, also i have heard it is a bit different overseas ( i am in the us ) i have heard both yes and no it does/ does not not void your warranty from tech support.

probably not as far as giga is, you can always try but from what i know about gigabytes. all their cards are comming voltage locked


----------



## the9quad

Update added another 290x for a total of 3:




I do need to adjust the wiring to look neat, and I really wish PC power and cooling hadn't cheaped out with the ugly power cables.

It was just really hard getting that 3rd card to fit, so when it finally went in, i bolted everything up lol.

On that note here is the part that gave me problems the connectors on the side of the mobo are so close to the under side of the card, there is barely room to put the wires on those connectors, and it's scary thinking I might get a short there.

Also the part that cools the IMC? is covered up by the cards, so that fan there aint doing crap.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Update added another 290x for a total of 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do need to adjust the wiring to look neat, and I really wish PC power and cooling hadn't cheaped out with the ugly power cables.
> 
> It was just really hard getting that 3rd card to fit, so when it finally went in, i bolted everything up lol.
> 
> On that note here is the part that gave me problems the connectors on the side of the mobo are so close to the under side of the card, there is barely room to put the wires on those connectors, and it's scary thinking I might get a short there.
> 
> Also the part that cools the IMC? is covered up by the cards, so that fan there aint doing crap.


don't worry, your mobo will still be cooled enough. and why do you fear a short with cables? are you wiring bare copper through your system? xD


----------



## Abyssic

i wish i had bought a standard atx mobo a year ago...
has someone got a 1155 z77 mobo to trade for my maximus V gene?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Update added another 290x for a total of 3:
> 
> Also the part that cools the IMC? is covered up by the cards, so that fan there aint doing crap.


looks great... but
huh ? the IMC is part of the CPU die

if you mean the chipset ( inaccurately called the southbridge ) the fan still will move air and for the most part they are cooled by airflow iirc there are only 3 mobos out that use active chipset cooling , they dont really generate that much heat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> i wish i had bought a standard atx mobo a year ago...
> has someone got a 1155 z77 mobo to trade for my maximus V gene?


and this is why i refuse to build itx/matx, dont get me wrong they have a place and a use for people... just not for me !


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and this is why i refuse to build itx/matx, dont get me wrong they have a place and a use for people... just not for me !


the ONLY reason i bought mATX was because i wanted a ROG board so badly and i didn't have the money for a fullsized one xD yes, i know, i'm a idiot








don't get me wrong, the board is great and i still am after rog products but i should've saved up $150 more... i didn't think about crossfire and sandwiched cards when i configured my system...


----------



## the9quad

Thanks guys! eased some of my worry. And I am not using bare wire, but I worry about the coating on the wire degrading over time due the heat they are exposed to with these cards and exposing the wire and shorting.


----------



## barkeater

Here are my XFX 7850's doing their thing. My first x-fire. I got a sweet deal on the 2nd one on flea-bay (<$100). Folding like a champ!


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Thanks guys! eased some of my worry. And I am not using bare wire, but I worry about the coating on the wire degrading over time due the heat they are exposed to with these cards and exposing the wire and shorting.


no way man! xD that's ridiculous. don't worry about a thing, 'cause every little thing 's gonna be alright


----------



## Abyssic

Megaman

ah i just noticed, you've got a rog board too ^^ and i'm also using a xfx psu. nice little coincidence


----------



## dhenzjhen

DJ's 7990s


----------



## Mega Man

*twilight zone theme*

small board big GPUS !


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> DJ's 7990s


the mcgyver of heatsink mounting xD


----------



## dhenzjhen

Mounting used for air and ln2


----------



## Mega Man

huh.. that is a good idea !


----------



## jagz

Well I'm back to Red. Powercolor and XFX 7970's w Koolance blocks.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

purdy. that's wut that is. single slot FTW.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> purdy. that's wut that is. single slot FTW.


thanks to you i just learned a new word ^^


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Sometimes I just can't help myself. I love FC waterblocked single slot gpus.


----------



## Abyssic

i'm more a fan of nice looking beefy coolers. don't get me wrong, watercooled is masterrace xD i just like the aesthetics of heatsinks. a watercooling loop can look great too but i think it's a bit of a understatement.
i hope what i just wrote made any sense xD english is not my main language so pls excuse any mispelling or wrong grammar


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I hear that - I love how solid my HIS FTM6950 is. the backplate/vapor chamber combo is like a rock. don't drop it on your toes.
Not to mention the backplate makes it feel super solid and it looks cool.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> i'm more a fan of nice looking beefy coolers. don't get me wrong, watercooled is masterrace xD i just like the aesthetics of heatsinks. a watercooling loop can look great too but i think it's a bit of a understatement.
> i hope what i just wrote made any sense xD english is not my main language so pls excuse any mispelling or wrong grammar


you must not of seen this 

feel free to ignore my tubing mess. i never got around to straightening it

that is sexay, although i wish i had one where i bent the cfx bridges into the cards, it looks so much better


----------



## Abyssic

yep, i wouldn't consider this a understatement xD but there's still this massive block of a cpu cooler missing


----------



## Mega Man

umm no, there is a massive block on it, of pure sexayness ~


----------



## El-Fuego

Got My crossfire on


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> 
> 
> Got My crossfire on


Cool !! Now you just need to get your cable management on. LOL


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> 
> 
> Got My crossfire on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool !! Now you just need to get your cable management on. LOL
Click to expand...

pretty close to my thoughts... but i was gonna say "dear god please fix the ratsnest !"


----------



## Azuredragon1

Found out why my Crossfire load went out of balance, it was due to a bad crossfire cable.


----------



## hoevito

*Struts into the clubhouse*.....lol...


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> *Struts into the clubhouse*.....lol...


NICE! i wanted that matrix so badly when it came out ^^


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Getting ready to add my 3rd 7950 to my rig. Just waiting for the waterblock to come. Decided to do a complete rebuilt to celebrate the addiction (eh I mean ADDITION







) to the family. Slowly building from the ground up. Cable management is a PITA in this case!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1*
> 
> Found out why my Crossfire load went out of balance, it was due to a bad crossfire cable.


The worst part about that happening is that crossfire can still function over the PCIe bus. The problem is the amount of stuttering that ensues. Look at an A10 APU paired with a 7750, and then look at crossfire 7750s with post-CCC 13.8 drivers. The raw GPU power is basically the same, but the crossfire bridge makes all the difference in the world. Fortunately, GCN 1.1 seems to have fixed this.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The worst part about that happening is that crossfire can still function over the PCIe bus. The problem is the amount of stuttering that ensues. Look at an A10 APU paired with a 7750, and then look at crossfire 7750s with post-CCC 13.8 drivers. The raw GPU power is basically the same, but the crossfire bridge makes all the difference in the world. Fortunately, GCN 1.1 seems to have fixed this.


are there even 7750s with crossfire fingers?


----------



## cdoublejj

how stable is the HD7850 crossfire? is there lots of stuttering or screen tearing? Also i'm curious what single card performance would my HD4850 crossfire compare to?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> The worst part about that happening is that crossfire can still function over the PCIe bus. The problem is the amount of stuttering that ensues. Look at an A10 APU paired with a 7750, and then look at crossfire 7750s with post-CCC 13.8 drivers. The raw GPU power is basically the same, but the crossfire bridge makes all the difference in the world. Fortunately, GCN 1.1 seems to have fixed this.
> 
> 
> 
> are there even 7750s with crossfire fingers?
Click to expand...

Apparently not. 7770s and up need them, with the exception of 7790s if AMD's official site is to be trusted. I guess the bandwidth is so low that it's unnecessary? They have the 7750's crossfire requirement listed as "a second 7770 [sic] GPU, a crossfire ready motherboard, and a crossfire interconnect cable." I'm paraphrasing because I closed the tab, but they dun goofed there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> how stable is the HD7850 crossfire? is there lots of stuttering or screen tearing? Also i'm curious what single card performance would my HD4850 crossfire compare to?


I have only had the chance to replay Portal 2 so far, but I've only noticed screen tearing. That might just be because I disabled V-sync; there was stuttering with that enabled. I'm not sure if it's a Source thing, a game-specific thing, or crossfire being awful.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> how stable is the HD7850 crossfire? is there lots of stuttering or screen tearing? Also i'm curious what single card performance would my HD4850 crossfire compare to?


run a 3dmark11 or 3dmark

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7563239 7770

i dont have a 7770 3dmark run sorry, i can easily get some single card 7970s though


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Apparently not. 7770s and up need them, with the exception of 7790s if AMD's official site is to be trusted. I guess the bandwidth is so low that it's unnecessary? They have the 7750's crossfire requirement listed as "a second 7770 [sic] GPU, a crossfire ready motherboard, and a crossfire interconnect cable." I'm paraphrasing because I closed the tab, but they dun goofed there.
> I have only had the chance to replay Portal 2 so far, but I've only noticed screen tearing. That might just be because I disabled V-sync; there was stuttering with that enabled. I'm not sure if it's a Source thing, a game-specific thing, or crossfire being awful.


screen tearing sure comes from disabling vsync ^^ you might be able to see the microstuttering more with vsync on. i notied that too with source engine games. it seems to depend on the engine if microstuttering occurs or not. in FC3 for example the microstuttering is dreadful! opposing to this, i've never had microstutterng in any cryengine games...


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> run a 3dmark11 or 3dmark
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7563239 7770
> 
> i dont have a 7770 3dmark run sorry, i can easily get some single card 7970s though


----------



## Mega Man

huh? that one is low iirc just @ stocki take that back stock except the 4.7oc


----------



## Gereti

still... not enought, hmm...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7639484
* ScoreP8787 with AMD Radeon HD 6970(3x) and AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
well, gpu score was nearly 14K when my 7870 got 7K
hmm, cpu score 4.5K and 960T x6 got 5.6K, need OC my cpu when i get my new mobo+ cooler...


----------



## Abyssic

my system is begging for more cpu power







especially crysis3 is absolutely on the cpu limit. i get framedrops from 90 to about 50 in some scenes only because of my cpu. only bf4 takes nearly as much cpu power but there are only minor framedrops.
there are no other games so far that are restricted by my cpu but i think this is going to change soon due to the new console gen.
my i5 3450 runs at 3.8 full load, 4.0 single threaded.

*forgot the result
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7244248


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> my system is begging for more cpu power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially crysis3 is absolutely on the cpu limit. i get framedrops from 90 to about 50 in some scenes only because of my cpu. only bf4 takes nearly as much cpu power but there are only minor framedrops.
> there are no other games so far that are restricted by my cpu but i think this is going to change soon due to the new console gen.
> my i5 3450 runs at 3.8 full load, 4.0 single threaded.
> 
> *forgot the result
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7244248


you want more cpu poweri with i5, and i have 1055T
BF4 siege of changhai [email protected] low settins, 45-60fps on other [email protected]
BF3 45-60fps/maxxed


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> you want more cpu poweri with i5, and i have 1055T
> BF4 siege of changhai [email protected] low settins, 45-60fps on other [email protected]
> BF3 45-60fps/maxxed


sorry, i don't really understand (english is not my main language)
could you pls redefine this sentence?


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Cool !! Now you just need to get your cable management on. LOL


and rotate the pic so I don't have to tilt my head sideways ;p


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> sorry, i don't really understand (english is not my main language)
> could you pls redefine this sentence?


well, same here, 1st language is finnish on me, not english









i meaned that you want more cpu power, and you have pretty good cpu now, powerfull
when i have 1055T and i get big drop's on game¨s so i meaned that i would need cpu upgrade earlier than you









btw... what cpu you have been thinking about, becose i don¨t know how much you would get boost on game¨s, like upgrading you'r cpu to i7 series...

mm, i hope you understand, something from this one...


----------



## Alastair

Sup guys. I just wanted to pop my head in and say hi and a little update. I am still rocking my 6850 crossfire set up. I however managed to squeeze a few more clocks out of them lately. I am now at 1005MHz core clock at 1.3v and my memory is now overclocked to 1215MHz (4860MHz effective) with +50mv. My golden oldies are starting to get a little old now. No longer maxxing games at 1920x1080. Crysis 3 on high for online and very high for single player. BF4 I don't even bother with ATM as it is just a bloody mess. Remember these are MSI Cyclones. So they already shipped at 860/1100 above a stock 740/1000 6850. Now I added even more on top of that!







Almost 36% OC on the core and 21.5% on the VRAM!


This is 100% gaming stable. I can bench at 1020/1230 however!


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> well, same here, 1st language is finnish on me, not english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i meaned that you want more cpu power, and you have pretty good cpu now, powerfull
> when i have 1055T and i get big drop's on game¨s so i meaned that i would need cpu upgrade earlier than you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw... what cpu you have been thinking about, becose i don¨t know how much you would get boost on game¨s, like upgrading you'r cpu to i7 series...
> 
> mm, i hope you understand, something from this one...


now i understood ^^ yes, my cpu is fairly powerful but still not nearly as much as my gpus. i want to upgrade to a 4770K. i'm not only gaming, i'm also rendering so hyperthreading would help me too. but however, i can't afford a new cpu+mobo+heatsink. that would be at least €500 wich i really don't have xD
i'm german by the way


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sup guys. I just wanted to pop my head in and say hi and a little update. I am still rocking my 6850 crossfire set up. I however managed to squeeze a few more clocks out of them lately. I am now at 1005MHz core clock at 1.3v and my memory is now overclocked to 1215MHz (4860MHz effective) with +50mv. My golden oldies are starting to get a little old now. No longer maxxing games at 1920x1080. Crysis 3 on high for online and very high for single player. BF4 I don't even bother with ATM as it is just a bloody mess. Remember these are MSI Cyclones. So they already shipped at 860/1100 above a stock 740/1000 6850. Now I added even more on top of that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 36% OC on the core and 21.5% on the VRAM!
> 
> 
> This is 100% gaming stable. I can bench at 1020/1230 however!


very nice oc! i guess you are at the temp limit?
do you have some 3d mark 11 results with the maximum oc you've achieved?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> *Struts into the clubhouse*.....lol...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A Toxic Matrix. Very sweet. You gotta be able to push more than 1800's out of those two cards though. I am within' a few points with a 7870 and 270x. Keep pushin'.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> A Toxic Matrix. Very sweet. You gotta be able to push more than 1800's out of those two cards though. I am within' a few points with a 7870 and 270x. Keep pushin'.


he has to get more than that ^^
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7244248


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> he has to get more than that ^^
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7244248


I am certain he will. Most likely just a stock test run.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am certain he will. Most likely just a stock test run.


i hope so! everything else would be a shame


----------



## Devildog83

Still waiting for NewEgg to tell me they are sending me a new 270x devil. I am not very patience for my age. I want my X-Fire back.


----------



## Abyssic

your age? ...if i may ask ^^


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> your age? ...if i may ask ^^


52


----------



## Abyssic

thats a respectable age ^^ its a good sign to be impatient. it only means youre still exited about new "toys"








men have to stay a bit childish. i'm 21 by the way.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 52


Great to see others my age here...

53 myself


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> thats a respectable age ^^ its a good sign to be impatient. it only means youre still exited about new "toys"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> men have to stay a bit childish. i'm 21 by the way.


21 is a great age, they didn't have toys like this when I was 21. I remember Galaga was a huge game when I was a teenager.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Great to see others my age here...
> 
> 53 myself


Yep, old dogs learning new trix.


----------



## By-Tor

When I was a teen a buddy's family bought one of the first pongs and that was high tech at the time. I still have a working Atari 2600 and a commodore 64.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> thats a respectable age ^^ its a good sign to be impatient. it only means youre still exited about new "toys"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> men have to stay a bit childish. i'm 21 by the way.


17 here








15.2 going 18








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 52


Nice one, allmost same age than my father (well, +5 year but...)


----------



## RavageTheEarth

While we are discussing birthdays I just turned 23 last Friday! Treated myself to a crazy Bruins game


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> While we are discussing birthdays I just turned 23 last Friday! Treated myself to a crazy Bruins game


*friday friday...*









Happy birthday to you


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> While we are discussing birthdays I just turned 23 last Friday! Treated myself to a crazy Bruins game


Happy birthday....

Bruins??

Go Wings!!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Happy birthday....
> 
> Bruins??
> 
> Go Wings!!


Noooooo lol I have to root for home my friend! That was a dirty game though! Much bad blood though! The Penguins and the Bruins have some bad history!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sup guys. I just wanted to pop my head in and say hi and a little update. I am still rocking my 6850 crossfire set up. I however managed to squeeze a few more clocks out of them lately. I am now at 1005MHz core clock at 1.3v and my memory is now overclocked to 1215MHz (4860MHz effective) with +50mv. My golden oldies are starting to get a little old now. No longer maxxing games at 1920x1080. Crysis 3 on high for online and very high for single player. BF4 I don't even bother with ATM as it is just a bloody mess. Remember these are MSI Cyclones. So they already shipped at 860/1100 above a stock 740/1000 6850. Now I added even more on top of that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 36% OC on the core and 21.5% on the VRAM!
> 
> 
> This is 100% gaming stable. I can bench at 1020/1230 however!
> 
> 
> 
> very nice oc! i guess you are at the temp limit?
> do you have some 3d mark 11 results with the maximum oc you've achieved?
Click to expand...

I am 20! And yes I am at my temp limit. I reach about 85C-90C on the top card when under 100% load. I have seen it is possible to reach 1100MHz average core on water according HW Bot. I would love to get some second hand blocks to test that out... I will run some benchies today when I get home from work at gaming and benching clocks. Ill run 3D mark, 3D mark 11 and Heaven 4.0. Watch this space!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am 20! And yes I am at my temp limit. I reach about 85C-90C on the top card when under 100% load. I have seen it is possible to reach 1100MHz average core on water according HW Bot. I would love to get some second hand blocks to test that out... I will run some benchies today when I get home from work at gaming and benching clocks. Ill run 3D mark, 3D mark 11 and Heaven 4.0. Watch this space!


Damn that's hot. You should put a box fan directly up to the side of the graphics cards. You would be surprised how much it cools your cards down! I used to do that while mining. Before I went to water


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Still waiting for NewEgg to tell me they are sending me a new 270x devil. I am not very patience for my age. I want my X-Fire back.


How long has Newegg had it?
They usually ship you out a brand new product once received as long as it's within 30 days of purchase. After then you have to RMA directly to manufacture.

I'm 40 BTW...growing up with the dawn of the of the consumer electronics/computer age








Anyone remember the Coleco Vision gaming console? The cream of the crop! My cousin had one, I had the Atari


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> When I was a teen a buddy's family bought one of the first pongs and that was high tech at the time. I still have a working Atari 2600 and a commodore 64.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Still waiting for NewEgg to tell me they are sending me a new 270x devil. I am not very patience for my age. I want my X-Fire back.
> 
> 
> 
> How long has Newegg had it?
> They usually ship you out a brand new product once received as long as it's within 30 days of purchase. After then you have to RMA directly to manufacture.
> 
> I'm 40 BTW...growing up with the dawn of the of the consumer electronics/computer age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember the Coleco Vision gaming console? The cream of the crop! My cousin had one, I had the Atari
Click to expand...

haha now your speaking my language! they are the other love of my life, at last count, iirc, i have 31 old systems not including doubles, but i have all versions of the 2600 loved playing it growing ( go haunted house !!!) i have some pretty rare stuff for them too ! including some bnibn stuffs !!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> When I was a teen a buddy's family bought one of the first pongs and that was high tech at the time. I still have a working Atari 2600 and a commodore 64.


I played all of the older consoles at one time or another. Pong was the first game we played, most of us in my hood got bored of the console stuff after a while and moved into the arcades where the games seemed a lot more fun. I could also play pinball too which I loved. If you want to know the truth though me and the boys spent a lot more time at the park playing baseball and football or just generally raising hell more than anything else. I never even had a playstation, Xbox, game cube or Wie, didn't even had a computer until about 12 years ago.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Apparently not. 7770s and up need them, with the exception of 7790s if AMD's official site is to be trusted. I guess the bandwidth is so low that it's unnecessary? They have the 7750's crossfire requirement listed as "a second 7770 [sic] GPU, a crossfire ready motherboard, and a crossfire interconnect cable." I'm paraphrasing because I closed the tab, but they dun goofed there.
> I have only had the chance to replay Portal 2 so far, but I've only noticed screen tearing. That might just be because I disabled V-sync; there was stuttering with that enabled. I'm not sure if it's a Source thing, a game-specific thing, or crossfire being awful.


any one else have screen tearing and stuttering in HD7850 crossfire?


----------



## Alastair

So I did my runs!!! First my specs!
CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4.8GHz. IMC @ 2.7GHz. HTT Bus @ 2.7GHz
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x4Gb 2133 Cas 11-11-11-27 @ 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T
Mobo: Asus M5A990FX PRO R2.0
GPU's: 2 MSI R6850 Cyclone PE's @ 1020MHz core and 1230MHz memory.
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit

So here are the results!

Heaven 4.0. (When I selected the Extreme preset it would not run in full screen. So I just copied the Extreme settings and then just ticked "run full-screen".)

Settings:


Results:


3D Mark Vantage Basic Ed:
Settings:

Results:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4893571

3D Mark 11 Free/Basic Ed.:
Settings:

Results:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7644619

3D Mark Basic/Free Ed.:
Results:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1831199

Tell me what you guys think?!?
So now a few questions.
1: Are these results on par with other similar set-up's to mine. If they are worse where do I start looking for issues?
2: I hear that performance under windows 8.1 is better. Is this true. I am about to upgrade. So will benches under 8.1 show an improvement on the same system compared to Windows 7?


----------



## Devildog83

Pretty close to my single 7870.


----------



## FatedFrenzy

Same, about what I get with one 7870, same CPU @ 4.7 and 32gb 1866 RAM.

You could pick up two 7870s for under $300 right now or two 7850s even cheaper. That is, if your trying to get more out of your rig.

I've heard that 8.1 gets better results as well. Not tempting enough for me. Not looking forward to the day that I'm forced to go to a new operating system if Windows Continues with this live tile crap. I like my windows phone but that's where I want to keep it.


----------



## Gereti

hmm, tomorrow (Today at finland 12.12.) going to buy new mobo, i was going to buy M5A99FX PRO R2.0 or if it's not available then M5A99X EVO R2.0
But those aren't available to get soon, so it's M5A97 EVO R2.0 OR 990FX Crosshair V Formula-Z...

i hope...i hope very much, that i could get Formula...
becose i dont want to put 6990+6970 trifire on m5a97 evo...
btw, going to buy accelero 6990+ accelero mono, maby those will do what needed to keep 6990+6970 quiet...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> hmm, tomorrow (Today at finland 12.12.) going to buy new mobo, i was going to buy M5A99FX PRO R2.0 or if it's not available then M5A99X EVO R2.0
> But those aren't available to get soon, so it's M5A97 EVO R2.0 OR 990FX Crosshair V Formula-Z...
> 
> i hope...i hope very much, that i could get Formula...
> becose i dont want to put 6990+6970 trifire on m5a97 evo...
> btw, going to buy accelero 6990+ accelero mono, maby those will do what needed to keep 6990+6970 quiet...


Not only that but the CHVFZ has an 8+2+2 extreme digital power delivery system where the 97 evo is not close. Only 1 16x PCIE slot on the evo. If you ever want to upgrade to a FX 8350 or something close a 97 chipset also lacks. Plus it's got more bells and whistles than NY City at Christmas time. If you need to go a bit cheaper the Sabertooth is also a great choice if you don't mind dessert camo colors. At the very least get something with a 990 chipset and 2 16x PCIE slots for upgrades. Just my opinion but I could be a bit bias.


----------



## Archea47

Archea47 ---- [2] R9 280X (Gigabyte Rev2.0)


----------



## the9quad

That looks awesome btw nice job


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> That looks awesome btw nice job


Thanks! It's not quite your rig's GPU power but this bad boy's certainly coming along

Now what I really need is a better camera


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not only that but the CHVFZ has an 8+2+2 extreme digital power delivery system where the 97 evo is not close. Only 1 16x PCIE slot on the evo. If you ever want to upgrade to a FX 8350 or something close a 97 chipset also lacks. Plus it's got more bells and whistles than NY City at Christmas time. If you need to go a bit cheaper the Sabertooth is also a great choice if you don't mind dessert camo colors. At the very least get something with a 990 chipset and 2 16x PCIE slots for upgrades. Just my opinion but I could be a bit bias.


mm, i would take even saberbooth but...

store where we buy part's (ounly one store, we get 24% off from prices)
-saberbooth: 20.12
-M5A99FX PRO: 20.12
-M5A99X EVO: 20.12
-Crosshair: 15.12 (2 mobo coming, store -2)
-M5A97 EVO: +25 on store (1-4 day's)
-M5A97: +25 on store (1-4 day's)
-MSI 990FXA-GD65: (2-4 day's)
-Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 (2-4 day's)

Hmm, look's like i take Crosshair... (yeas, i know that one it's better ((crosshair)8+2+2 vs 6+2 (m5a97 evo))
Snif, my wallet cry's even when it pay's me 163€...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Pretty close to my single 7870.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatedFrenzy*
> 
> Same, about what I get with one 7870, same CPU @ 4.7 and 32gb 1866 RAM.
> 
> You could pick up two 7870s for under $300 right now or two 7850s even cheaper. That is, if your trying to get more out of your rig.
> 
> I've heard that 8.1 gets better results as well. Not tempting enough for me. Not looking forward to the day that I'm forced to go to a new operating system if Windows Continues with this live tile crap. I like my windows phone but that's where I want to keep it.


Wow that is awesome that I am running on par with a single 7870... That is good right??? Is that what you would expect from this set-up. I know I have about 1920 shaders and 64 ROP's. So I have more combined shaders and ROP's than a single 7870. However I know scaling is never perfect and also I need to take into account the architectural improvements from 40nm Barts and 28Nm GCN. What is your 7870 clocked at??? Please tell me this is a good result?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow that is awesome that I am running on par with a single 7870... That is good right??? Is that what you would expect from this set-up. I know I have about 1920 shaders and 64 ROP's. So I have more combined shaders and ROP's than a single 7870. However I know scaling is never perfect and also I need to take into account the architectural improvements from 40nm Barts and 28Nm GCN. What is your 7870 clocked at??? Please tell me this is a good result?


I think all of those were done at different clocks but 1250/1450 & 4.7 to 4.9 Ghz CPU was for the 3DMark stuff and 1265/1400 and 4.8Ghz CPU for Heaven. I think for 2 6850's you look good.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Archea47 ---- [2] R9 280X (Gigabyte Rev2.0)


I put my CFX bridge (same as yours) in a "vice" connectors down to protect from over spray and sprayed the back and sides flat black with regular spray paint.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Archea47 ---- [2] R9 280X (Gigabyte Rev2.0)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! You don't see rigs that are so simple much on OCN anymore lol. Hence mine:




Good job!


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Very nice! You don't see rigs that are so simple much on OCN anymore lol. Hence mine


I've seen the build log of your creation in progress

And there is some envy. Just a bit


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> I've seen the build log of your creation in progress
> 
> And there is some envy. Just a bit


Haha yea, but my rig is overkill. As long as you are happy with your build that is all that matters! I do recommend water cooling though!


----------



## Abyssic

i personally find it extremely difficult to keep things simple xD i like to involve a certain "style" to my computers. my current one is all based on the ROG mobo. my last one was based on a zotac vga so everything was orange/silver ^^


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

How are you liking the Twin Frozr III 7950s? They are among the best stock GPU coolers I've seen.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> i personally find it extremely difficult to keep things simple xD i like to involve a certain "style" to my computers. my current one is all based on the ROG mobo. my last one was based on a zotac vga so everything was orange/silver ^^


Me too, I actually had most of the thing done before I bought the CHVFZ but I knew I was going to get it. Is there enough room in that case for a full W?C loop? That is where I am going from here I think.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Me too, I actually had most of the thing done before I bought the CHVFZ but I knew I was going to get it. Is there enough room in that case for a full W?C loop? That is where I am going from here I think.


CHVFZ? was that question even meant for me? i'm confused xD


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I put my CFX bridge (same as yours) in a "vice" connectors down to protect from over spray and sprayed the back and sides flat black with regular spray paint.


Not a bad idea ... of course nothing could look more obnoxious than those red PCI-E cables!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> How are you liking the Twin Frozr III 7950s? They are among the best stock GPU coolers I've seen.


Me? My Twin Frozr III that you see there with the Alphacool 7950 block on it can hit 1300/1660. Its an awesome card. Sadly it's dragged down by the Sapphire Dual-X that you see sporting the same block in that picture can only hit 1165/1625. The other MSI TFIII 7950 that you see there has a 7970 PCB. I got it a week ago for an incredible price that I won't even say because it will blow your mind. For that card I'm going to be buying a Heatkiller 7970 block because the Alphacool 7970 block doesn't have active VRM cooling like the Alphacool 7950 blocks you see in the picture. Deciding on the heatkiller over the alphacool block for my new Twin Frozr opened up a world of problems because the threads don't line up between the cards so its not as simple as running tubing or a GPU link between the cards. Thanks to tsm106 for helping me find a solution!
Basically I'm running the bottom two cards in parallel and then using one of the extra ports to swing tubing around and onto the top Heatkiller card. So on the bottom card, the left port is my inlet coming from my radiator and my right port is going to have a tube running into the right port of the top Heatkiller Card. I've already have the bottom two cards setup and ready to roll. Just need to get that heatkiller in!




Here is a diagram is anyone is ever interested in doing something similar


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Me too, I actually had most of the thing done before I bought the CHVFZ but I knew I was going to get it. Is there enough room in that case for a full W?C loop? That is where I am going from here I think.
> 
> 
> 
> CHVFZ? was that question even meant for me? i'm confused xD
Click to expand...

the amd rog mobo, we dont get as much love as intel to have multiple rog boards per socket !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> How are you liking the Twin Frozr III 7950s? They are among the best stock GPU coolers I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Me? My Twin Frozr III that you see there with the Alphacool 7950 block on it can hit 1300/1660. Its an awesome card. Sadly it's dragged down by the Sapphire Dual-X that you see sporting the same block in that picture can only hit 1165/1625. The other MSI TFIII 7950 that you see there has a 7970 PCB. I got it a week ago for an incredible price that I won't even say because it will blow your mind. For that card I'm going to be buying a Heatkiller 7970 block because the Alphacool 7970 block doesn't have active VRM cooling like the Alphacool 7950 blocks you see in the picture. Deciding on the heatkiller over the alphacool block for my new Twin Frozr opened up a world of problems because the threads don't line up between the cards so its not as simple as running tubing or a GPU link between the cards. Thanks to tsm106 for helping me find a solution!
> Basically I'm running the bottom two cards in parallel and then using one of the extra ports to swing tubing around and onto the top Heatkiller card. So on the bottom card, the left port is my inlet coming from my radiator and my right port is going to have a tube running into the right port of the top Heatkiller Card. I've already have the bottom two cards setup and ready to roll. Just need to get that heatkiller in!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a diagram is anyone is ever interested in doing something similar
Click to expand...

and if you had swiftech they all would match up !!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> CHVFZ? was that question even meant for me? i'm confused xD


Yes, my system was also built around an ROG motherboard, the Crosshair V Formula Z, Even before I had it. Sorry to confuse you.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes, my system was also built around an ROG motherboard, the Crosshair V Formula Z, Even before I had it. Sorry to confuse you.


Mm, i hope that it's good board,

we should see that soon...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Mm, i hope that it's good board,
> 
> we should see that soon...


Oh yeah, it's a perfect board. It was spendy but worth it.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Oh yeah, it's a perfect board. It was spendy but worth it.


163€ was price for me


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 163€ was price for me


$230 here.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> $230 here.


Mjeah, normal price is here 214.90€, but buying throught school that mobo, i lowered price to 163€


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Me too, I actually had most of the thing done before I bought the CHVFZ but I knew I was going to get it. Is there enough room in that case for a full W?C loop? That is where I am going from here I think.


you can fit either two 280mm + one 120mm radiators in there or one 360mm, one 280mm and one 120mm. the backside has enough room to fit pumps and wiring and the cable routing holes are easily big enough to run tubing through them.


----------



## savagemic

Crossfired Asus HD 7770's



With this overclock:


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I hear 7770s overclock like beasts. You would definitely have been better with just a single 7870/270(X), since those are exactly double (SPUs/TMUs/ROPs) a 7770. But you can't get 1500MHz too easily on those, so go as high as you can.


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I hear 7770s overclock like beasts. You would definitely have been better with just a single 7870/270(X), since those are exactly double (SPUs/TMUs/ROPs) a 7770. But you can't get 1500MHz too easily on those, so go as high as you can.


Yea, you're right. But I'll probably upgrade them in a year or so but they'll work for now.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

And then you've got a couple nice GPUs for an HTPC or a LAN rig or something. I'm not kidding about 1500MHz. That's a challenge and I'll give you a special prize if you can do it.


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> And then you've got a couple nice GPUs for an HTPC or a LAN rig or something. I'm not kidding about 1500MHz. That's a challenge and I'll give you a special prize if you can do it.


It gets rather fussy over 1200 Mhz any tips to get it to or above that?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> It gets rather fussy over 1200 Mhz any tips to get it to or above that?


That's a nice little rig. Can you run Valley and Heaven so we can see what she'll do?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> It gets rather fussy over 1200 Mhz any tips to get it to or above that?


Nope, sorry. Is it heat or voltage that's the issue? If it's heat, then aftermarket coolers, air or water. If it's voltage, then pump it up! I'm not sure what the safe limit is though. All I know is that they can draw 150W (75W from the PCIe slot and 75W from the 6-pin connector) and they don't use a whole lot of power at stock speeds and volts.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Me too, I actually had most of the thing done before I bought the CHVFZ but I knew I was going to get it. Is there enough room in that case for a full W?C loop? That is where I am going from here I think.
> 
> 
> 
> CHVFZ? was that question even meant for me? i'm confused xD
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 163€ was price for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $230 here.
Click to expand...

150 here bnib


----------



## Devildog83

Reuniting the Devils has hit a slight snag due to stupidity, OK a lack of attention to detail. I sent my 270x to Newegg for an RMA and got an E-Mail saying they can't RMA it, why, because I sent the wrong box. Evidently I sent the box for the 7870 Devil instead.







They look the same. What a moron. Anyway, they have agreed to wait for me to send the correct box and will send me a new one with both boxes after they receive it. Looks like the reunion will be after X-Mas.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Reuniting the Devils has hit a slight snag due to stupidity, OK a lack of attention to detail. I sent my 270x to Newegg for an RMA and got an E-Mail saying they can't RMA it, why, because I sent the wrong box. Evidently I sent the box for the 7870 Devil instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look the same. What a moron. Anyway, they have agreed to wait for me to send the correct box and will send me a new one with both boxes after they receive it. Looks like the reunion will be after X-Mas.


xD sh** happens


----------



## Gunderman456

Gunderman456 [2] R9 290 Gigabytes want to join the club! The cards will be part of my new rig "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" (build log in sig).


----------



## HoZy

I'm in









AMD XFX 290X-CF


----------



## Gereti

I ounly hope, that accelero 6990 fit's on my case...
tight stuff, tight stuff...


----------



## Alastair

Guys I want to pick your brains on a problem that I have Been having lately. I overclocked my monitor from 60-75hz. My GPU 1 used to idle at 0.975v and would sit at around 35-40C depending on my ambient. Now that I am up to 75hz my GPU 1 now idles at 1.3v core. Memory is at full speed at 1215mhz and the temp now sits at 55C idle temps. Is there any way I can reverse this?


----------



## HoZy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I want to pick your brains on a problem that I have Been having lately. I overclocked my monitor from 60-75hz. My GPU 1 used to idle at 0.975v and would sit at around 35-40C depending on my ambient. Now that I am up to 75hz my GPU 1 now idles at 1.3v core. Memory is at full speed at 1215mhz and the temp now sits at 55C idle temps. Is there any way I can reverse this?


Restore the monitor to 60hz & see if the problem is still there.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoZy*
> 
> Restore the monitor to 60hz & see if the problem is still there.


this. not too hard to think of xD


----------



## Alastair

Yes I did that and it goes away. But I like having 75hz.


----------



## Abyssic

seems like you can't do much about it. neither amd cards nor your monitor is meant for overclocking the refresh rate.


----------



## Devildog83

I'm back -



Looks like I do have the right PSU Kill-A Watt says running Valley I am using 500 to 540w.


----------



## Alastair

It's fine. I'll keep the high idles and just keep it at 75hz.


----------



## Sprinkles169

Hey, I just recently joined the club but am having quite a couple of issues. Aside from AMD drivers being bad , performance I'm getting seems kind of weird. Basically I am seeing a lot of variance and general dips in FPS with micro stutters often, etc. I looked all over for some kind of explanation so that I could possibly fix this. Turns out it might be my cheapish motherboard I bought some time back. I haven't found much concrete information and feel free to call me an idiot, but how much am I hurting myself on a PCI-E 3.0 x16/x4 setup? Or better yet, how much would I benefit from moving to say an x16/x16 or x16/x8 mobo? (Edit: With some research it sounds like x8/x8 is the most practical.) I figure this matters most depending on the power of the cards in question?(2x 290s) There's very little chance anything else I have should be affecting it. But any other suggestions are very welcome seeing as I'm probably blind.

In fact, checking my mobos information online shows that the x4 slot is only PCIE 2.0? GPUz sais otherwise..bug?

Rig information is right below.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprinkles169*
> 
> Hey, I just recently joined the club but am having quite a couple of issues. Aside from AMD drivers being bad , performance I'm getting seems kind of weird. Basically I am seeing a lot of variance and general dips in FPS with micro stutters often, etc. I looked all over for some kind of explanation so that I could possibly fix this. Turns out it might be my cheapish motherboard I bought some time back. I haven't found much concrete information and feel free to call me an idiot, but how much am I hurting myself on a PCI-E 3.0 x16/x4 setup? Or better yet, how much would I benefit from moving to say an x16/x16 or x16/x8 mobo? (Edit: With some research it sounds like x8/x8 is the most practical.) I figure this matters most depending on the power of the cards in question?(2x 290s) There's very little chance anything else I have should be affecting it. But any other suggestions are very welcome seeing as I'm probably blind.
> 
> In fact, checking my mobos information online shows that the x4 slot is only PCIE 2.0? GPUz sais otherwise..bug?
> 
> Rig information is right below.


I don't think there is much difference between 2.0 and 3.0 yet, but I do believe that 2-16x slots will give you better performance than 16x/8x and 16x/4x. My CHVFZ is only PCIE 2.0 but the 2- 16x slots give me great performance. Just my opinion but I would get a board the has 2-16x slots.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprinkles169*
> 
> Hey, I just recently joined the club but am having quite a couple of issues. Aside from AMD drivers being bad , performance I'm getting seems kind of weird. Basically I am seeing a lot of variance and general dips in FPS with micro stutters often, etc. I looked all over for some kind of explanation so that I could possibly fix this. Turns out it might be my cheapish motherboard I bought some time back. I haven't found much concrete information and feel free to call me an idiot, but how much am I hurting myself on a PCI-E 3.0 x16/x4 setup? Or better yet, how much would I benefit from moving to say an x16/x16 or x16/x8 mobo? (Edit: With some research it sounds like x8/x8 is the most practical.) I figure this matters most depending on the power of the cards in question?(2x 290s) There's very little chance anything else I have should be affecting it. But any other suggestions are very welcome seeing as I'm probably blind.
> 
> In fact, checking my mobos information online shows that the x4 slot is only PCIE 2.0? GPUz sais otherwise..bug?
> 
> Rig information is right below.


as always i recommend one thing first: turn off ULPS (if not already done) it causes some wierd problems with crossfire


----------



## Mega Man

pcie 3.0 16x/4x = 32x ( hypothetically ) 8x

in theory ok but probably 2.0 speeds,

pcie2.o 16/8 = ok but for 2 you want 16/16


----------



## Sprinkles169

I'm going to try those suggestions and already have my eye on a decent replacement board that should better support xfire. x8/x8 which translates to x16/x16 pcie2 as I understand. The one I have doesn't seem to necessarily support xfire. I mean, I just need things to run more consistently and could be pretty applicable to the current drivers.

Thanks all


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprinkles169*
> 
> I'm going to try those suggestions and already have my eye on a decent replacement board that should better support xfire. x8/x8 which translates to x16/x16 pcie2 as I understand. The one I have doesn't seem to necessarily support xfire. I mean, I just need things to run more consistently and could be pretty applicable to the current drivers.
> 
> Thanks all


bandwidth wise, yes. IIRC 3.0 is double the bandwidth of 2.0.

Sometimes boards support xfire without being really overt. I found that to be the case with many older asus boards at least.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Mad Pistol ---- [2] Powercolor HD 7870 MYST Edition










First crossfire setup, and so far, it's been fairly smooth now that AMD has their frametiming stuff worked out.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Mad Pistol ---- [2] Powercolor HD 7870 MYST Edition
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First crossfire setup, and so far, it's been fairly smooth now that AMD has their frametiming stuff worked out.


I love 7870's X-Fired, tops of power at a very low cost.

You should see if you can get the EK backplates, cards kinda sag, and some cables from moddiy like these. About $75 will get you 4 PCI-E and a 24 pin which I will get soon.


----------



## Gereti

I would like to get one 6970 full backplate from somewhere...








becose my 6990 own one, so i would get one to 6970 too (well, if i can fit my 6990+6970 trifire on my case when i have installed accelero 6990 to 6990...)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I would like to get one 6970 full backplate from somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becose my 6990 own one, so i would get one to 6970 too (well, if i can fit my 6990+6970 trifire on my case when i have installed accelero 6990 to 6990...)


http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc6970-backplate-black.html


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc6970-backplate-black.html


Mjeah, i know that there's one but...

*No stock!*

So...


----------



## Devildog83

So that will only fit a reference card? Bummer.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So that will only fit a reference card? Bummer.


Well, my both card's are reference's,
gigabyte 6990 ref and HIS 6970 ref,
now i changed 6970's cooler to accelero mono and 6990 cooler i chance to accelero 6990 when i get it (maby, on this week)

but, it would be nice found somewhere 6970 backplate, on future


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I love 7870's X-Fired, tops of power at a very low cost.


Especially when the 7870 MYST cards were $139 @ newegg. I got my second one from that, and dude, that was the best $139 I've ever spent.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Especially when the 7870 MYST cards were $139 @ newegg. I got my second one from that, and dude, that was the best $139 I've ever spent.


Wow, I have $440 wrapped up in mine. I thing good though, I don't have to spend $50 or $60 for backplates.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Well, my both card's are reference's,
> gigabyte 6990 ref and HIS 6970 ref,
> now i changed 6970's cooler to accelero mono and 6990 cooler i chance to accelero 6990 when i get it (maby, on this week)
> 
> but, it would be nice found somewhere 6970 backplate, on future


Those EK waterblocks should work. Do you mean they are out of stock?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Those EK waterblocks should work. Do you mean they are out of stock?


yeah, and that read even if you look closely that page








*No stock!*, so i think that those are out of stock (and allmost, evertything other, 6970 cooling stuff, ounly one waterblock was maby on stock)


----------



## Alastair

Guys is it just me or are the new 13.12 drivers butter smooth for Crossfire???


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys is it just me or are the new 13.12 drivers butter smooth for Crossfire???


Are they?, maby i should download those...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys is it just me or are the new 13.12 drivers butter smooth for Crossfire???


The 1st time I downloaded them I had issues so I went back to the 9.5 beta but I removed that and tried again and it seems to work wonderfully. I really wish I could unlock these cards, it's such a shame to be stuck a +20%. These at 1250/1450 would blow the doors off of some 290's for sure.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The 1st time I downloaded them I had issues so I went back to the 9.5 beta but I removed that and tried again and it seems to work wonderfully. I really wish I could unlock these cards, it's such a shame to be stuck a +20%. These at 1250/1450 would blow the doors off of some 290's for sure.


My old HD 7870 Hawks FTW. They were unlocked and easily did 1300/1500 @1.25v.


----------



## Devildog83

Does X-Fire affect the physics score at all? Why I ask is I used to get over 9000 physics on 3DMark11 with 1 7870 and now that I run X-Fire I can only get 8300+ at 4.8 and I would guess at 4.9 I might get to 8500. In fact every bench I run the physics and combined scores are low while the graphics scores are very high.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Does X-Fire affect the physics score at all? Why I ask is I use to get over 9000 physics on 3DMark11 with 1 7870 and now that I run X-Fire I can only get 8300+ at 4.8 and I would guess at 4.9 I might get to 8500.


Nope it would not. Are you using windows 7 or 8


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys is it just me or are the new 13.12 drivers butter smooth for Crossfire???


I loaded them on my 7970 crossfire system and FINALLY got rid of the PCI Bus driver issue i was having, so far they run PERFECT








then i loaded them on my 290x crossfire (sig-rig) and wow,.... AMD really put some effort on these


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Nope it would not. Are you using windows 7 or 8


I am using windows 7, but why then when I get 9000 + with a single card do I go to 8300 with X-Fire? I have to take that back, about 8400 physics is as high as I have been. My mistake. I was over 9000 on Firestrike, although the combined score was low.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am using windows 7, but why then when I get 9000 + with a single card do I go to 8300 with X-Fire? I have to take that back, about 8400 physics is as high as I have been. My mistake. I was over 9000 on Firestrike, although the combined score was low.


Lol easy mistake


----------



## Devildog83

Decided to run a valid result in 3DMark with both cards running.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2090581



The combined score is so low. I wish I new why. I picked a top 20 score that has a worse Graphics score and physics score but a way higher combined score. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Decided to run a valid result in 3DMark with both cards running.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2090581
> 
> 
> 
> The combined score is so low. I wish I new why. I picked a top 20 score that has a worse Graphics score and physics score but a way higher combined score. What am I doing wrong here?


huh tough one Oo i mean i'm also scoring very bad on combined but i can explain it with my immense cpu bottleneck. that's not the case with your setup so that's a bit mysterious...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> huh tough one Oo i mean i'm also scoring very bad on combined but i can explain it with my immense cpu bottleneck. that's not the case with your setup so that's a bit mysterious...


I was thinking maybe RAM or NB/CPU volts or clocks or something. It's very frustrating to see guys with the same CPU and GPU's getting lower scores except on the combined score. I should be Top 10 at least and would if I could get comparable combined score.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I was thinking maybe RAM or NB/CPU volts or clocks or something. It's very frustrating to see guys with the same CPU and GPU's getting lower scores except on the combined score. I should be Top 10 at least and would if I could get comparable combined score.


My old setup

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6961894


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My old setup
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6961894


that's the wrong benchmark


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> that's the wrong benchmark


Oops here ya go

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/655248


----------



## Abyssic

hmm i don't quite understand how much the cpu influences the combined score. heres my result.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2074419


----------



## Cryo Sinder

2XFX R9 270X DD 2GB CARDS







Please add me up!


----------



## Mad Pistol

A couple more pics of the rig.

 <--- That's the old motherboard, btw. New pics have Saberkitty.













And no rig thread would be complete without some pictures of my kitten, Forte.


----------



## Arizonian

Seeking someone who'd like to take over the xXCrossXFire ClubXx as thread starter.

tsm106 has informed me he's seeking someone to take his place and if anyone is interested please PM me with title 'xXCrossXFire ClubXx- in subject line and we can talk. It's a great way to help the club keep up with an active members list.









As you can see it's being requested on OP.


----------



## Gereti

Hmh, got new cooler for 6990, but lost space from case, and now 6990 is ounly choice...
so no more trifire... need riser or something like that, becose i have no money to buy new bugger case,
i got this case 30€, and i have second one waiting on post office... (bought that, just becose it was cheap)
case was rosewill armor


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Hmh, got new cooler for 6990, but lost space from case, and now 6990 is ounly choice...
> so no more trifire... need riser or something like that, becose i have no money to buy new bugger case,
> i got this case 30€, and i have second one waiting on post office... (bought that, just becose it was cheap)
> case was rosewill armor


damn that is a shame...


----------



## Devildog83

And no rig thread would be complete without some pictures of my kitten, Forte.





[/quote]

I love it, I have a PC Kitty too.


----------



## Devildog83

Durvelle and Abyssic,

You guys just confirm the problem. I have higher Graphics and Physics so a combined score lower by almost 1000 makes no sense. By the way Abyssic the combined score is CPU and GPU.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Durvelle and Abyssic,
> 
> You guys just confirm the problem. I have higher Graphics and Physics so a combined score lower by almost 1000 makes no sense. By the way Abyssic the combined score is CPU and GPU.


is it possible that your cpu got to thermal throttling during the benchmark?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> And no rig thread would be complete without some pictures of my kitten, Forte.


I love my G500!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> is it possible that your cpu got to thermal throttling during the benchmark?


I can run HWinfo64 while I am running Firestrike but I hate running over and over because without the paid version it takes forever.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I can run HWinfo64 while I am running Firestrike but I hate running over and over because without the paid version it takes forever.


I ran just firestrike and the CPU only got to 45.5c on the core and 42C on the socket.


----------



## Abyssic

hmm so that's not the issue... sorry i think i can't help you.


----------



## Mega Man

remind me again are you using windows 8 ?
'
if not what ram /speed/ timings

nb
ht


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> remind me again are you using windows 8 ?
> '
> if not what ram /speed/ timings
> 
> nb
> ht


I am on Windows 7 Ultimate My Ram is at about 1866 10-11-11-33-42-T1. Kinda loose right now.
NB/2350 and HT/2600


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am on Windows 7 Ultimate My Ram is at about 1866 10-11-11-33-42-T1. Kinda loose right now.
> NB/2350 and HT/2600


No wonder

Your NB is way below stock

Try these. Same settings as me

1866MHz 9-10-10-28
CPU/NB - 2600MHz
HT - 2600MHz


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> No wonder
> 
> Your NB is way below stock
> 
> Try these. Same settings as me
> 
> 1866MHz 9-10-10-28
> CPU/NB - 2600MHz
> HT - 2600MHz


The NB is stock at 2200 by default.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The NB is stock at 2200 by default.


Raise it to 2600 and I bet your physics score is much higher


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Raise it to 2600 and I bet your physics score is much higher


I ran 3DMark 11 and no dif - NB @ 2640 HT 2640. Firestrike later.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7767083


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I ran 3DMark 11 and no dif - NB @ 2640 HT 2640. Firestrike later.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7767083


Settings

Multi: 24
FSB: 200
NB: 2600
HT: 2600
RAM: 1866-2400

As it looks like its unstable

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


----------



## Blue Dragon

just stumbled onto something... it's the 8150 but it is on AMD site.- http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
page 4-
CPU NB FID: CPU NB Clock Multiplier. Determines the CPU NB frequency. In the case of the AMD FX-8150
CPU, the default value is x11 (11x200MHz = 2200MHz). CPU NB Multiplier adjustment requires a reboot (it can
not be adjusted on the fly). Can be adjusted in steps of x1. Note that CPU NB clock should be 2x Memory clock
or higher (e.g. DDR3-2400 (1200MHz) would require at least 2400MHz CPU NB clock). CPU NB Multiplier is
unlocked on all of the AMD FX-series CPUs.

if true, wouldn't that mean the CPU NB should be higher than 3732?

BTW-

Blue Dragon ---- [2] 7870 (MSI Hawks- Red Mod)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I think each DIMM runs at half speed, so 2400MHz is 2x1200MHz or 1066 is 2x533. That's what DDR means: double data rate. Or I'm completely wrong.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Dragon*
> 
> just stumbled onto something... it's the 8150 but it is on AMD site.- http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
> page 4-
> CPU NB FID: CPU NB Clock Multiplier. Determines the CPU NB frequency. In the case of the AMD FX-8150
> CPU, the default value is x11 (11x200MHz = 2200MHz). CPU NB Multiplier adjustment requires a reboot (it can
> not be adjusted on the fly). Can be adjusted in steps of x1. Note that CPU NB clock should be 2x Memory clock
> or higher (e.g. DDR3-2400 (1200MHz) would require at least 2400MHz CPU NB clock). CPU NB Multiplier is
> unlocked on all of the AMD FX-series CPUs.
> 
> if true, wouldn't that mean the CPU NB should be higher than 3732?
> 
> BTW-
> 
> Blue Dragon ---- [2] 7870 (MSI Hawks- Red Mod)


The memory is @ 943 actually or 1886 so realistically I could run at stock 2200 NB and would be fine but something is causing my combined scores on 3DMark11 and 3DMark Fire-Strike to be way low. I have messed around with HT link, CPU/NB and RAM speed/timings and I show no difference. When the CPU and the GPU's are heavily loaded I get poor performance from some where. I may need to adjust voltages somewhere like for the NB or CPU/NB. I have heard others have had the issue and think is may be the system info for futuremark. I might also do a driver sweep and reinstall plus uninstall and reinstall all futuremark software.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I think each DIMM runs at half speed, so 2400MHz is 2x1200MHz or 1066 is 2x533. That's what DDR means: double data rate. Or I'm completely wrong.


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I ran 3DMark 11 and no dif - NB @ 2640 HT 2640. Firestrike later.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7767083


This score is #1 on 3DMark11 for a 7870x2 and 8350

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7768500

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/765/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207870


----------



## rascas

Rascas - 3 X Asus Matrix Platinum 280x



Here are some of my results:




Im looking to go quadfire, but I am not sure if my enermax platimax 1500w will handle 4 of these cards with those overclocks. I read somewhere that each one of these cards can draw 370w peak. So 4 of them id be looking at maxing my PSU and may need a second one.

Anyone have any experience with 4 280x or the 7970 with high overclocks and how much power they draw.


----------



## Mega Man

yes i do and your probably right about needing a bigger one but i think they are hard locked at 300w


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> Rascas - 3 X Asus Matrix Platinum 280x
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of my results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking to go quadfire, but I am not sure if my enermax platimax 1500w will handle 4 of these cards with those overclocks. I read somewhere that each one of these cards can draw 370w peak. So 4 of them id be looking at maxing my PSU and may need a second one.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with 4 280x or the 7970 with high overclocks and how much power they draw.


very nice system. i love the hard tubing and that's the first time i've seen someone owning a fx9590


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> very nice system. i love the hard tubing and that's the first time i've seen someone owning a fx9590


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes i do and your probably right about needing a bigger one but i think they are hard locked at 300w


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/12/29/asus_rog_matrix_platinum_r9_280x_video_card_review/10#.UsjbXemIptY

I am just basing it on this review I read recently. Even locked at 300 I would be pushing it considering the rest of the system needs to run of 300.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> very nice system. i love the hard tubing and that's the first time i've seen someone owning a fx9590


Thanks, only got the 9590 coz I wanted 5 Ghz and the price dropped so much. Pretty happy with it running 5.2 Ghz 24/7


----------



## hoevito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> Rascas - 3 X Asus Matrix Platinum 280x
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of my results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking to go quadfire, but I am not sure if my enermax platimax 1500w will handle 4 of these cards with those overclocks. I read somewhere that each one of these cards can draw 370w peak. So 4 of them id be looking at maxing my PSU and may need a second one.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with 4 280x or the 7970 with high overclocks and how much power they draw.


Wow...3 Matrix Platinums? That's crazy, but I find it odd that I can pull a score in firestrike very close to yours with only 2 cards...and I can't believe there's that big of a gulf between a 9590 and a 4770k.

*edit*

A quick curiosity search on my part just showed me that those cards have got to be running x8 on pci 2.0. Is that correct?


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> Wow...3 Matrix Platinums? That's crazy, but I find it odd that I can pull a score in firestrike very close to yours with only 2 cards...and I can't believe there's that big of a gulf between a 9590 and a 4770k.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> A quick curiosity search on my part just showed me that those cards have got to be running x8 on pci 2.0. Is that correct?


looking at your physics score, a 4770k is quite a bit better.


----------



## rascas

delete


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> Wow...3 Matrix Platinums? That's crazy, but I find it odd that I can pull a score in firestrike very close to yours with only 2 cards...and I can't believe there's that big of a gulf between a 9590 and a 4770k.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> A quick curiosity search on my part just showed me that those cards have got to be running x8 on pci 2.0. Is that correct?


They are definitely running at pcie 2.0, i think that amd fx chips have 32 lanes so my setup is running x16/x8/x8. 27,700 for the graphics score its actually pretty good, its
physics in 3dmarks that kills the overall score for FX chips. I might try a unigine heaven score next to see how that compares.


----------



## rascas

Unigine


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> Unigine


well unigine does nearly nothing with the cpu xD


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> well unigine does nearly nothing with the cpu xD










I thought this thread was about crossfire. Sorry


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this thread was about crossfire. Sorry


i did not mean to insult and/or annoy you, sorry. i just thought you wanted to compare your cpu to his Oo


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> i did not mean to insult and/or annoy you, sorry. i just thought you wanted to compare your cpu to his Oo


All good, I know the 4770k is a better cpu without a doubt. Not insulted at all, I just think the 3dmark physics may be a weak point for the FX chip.

What I really wanted to know is if I would need another PSU to power a 4th matrix.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> All good, I know the 4770k is a better cpu without a doubt. Not insulted at all, I just think the 3dmark physics may be a weak point for the FX chip.
> 
> What I really wanted to know is if I would need another PSU to power a 4th matrix.


^^ ok. i don't know about the psu. maybe this video from tiny tom logan can help you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gFxAlGjwms


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> ^^ ok. i don't know about the psu. maybe this video from tiny tom logan can help you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gFxAlGjwms


Seen that one thanks


----------



## Alastair

My two 6850's took top spot in Catzilla yesterday at 720p against all other 6850's. Looking forward to seeing these cards under water and seeing a possible boost in performance!








http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=720&multi=all&ven=a&ctype=all&manual=6850&submit=Show
It would also seem that Catzilla does not put as much of an emphasis on CPU as much as 3DMark? Or am I wrong about this. It just appears to me that way looking at how 2nd place is still fairly close with an FX 4100.

EDIT: I just looked at the 6870 results and I am even faster than the 6870's that have been submitted!








http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=720&multi=all&ven=a&ctype=all&manual=6870&submit=Show


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> They are definitely running at pcie 2.0, i think that amd fx chips have 32 lanes so my setup is running x16/x8/x8. 27,700 for the graphics score its actually pretty good, its
> physics in 3dmarks that kills the overall score for FX chips. I might try a unigine heaven score next to see how that compares.


I don't know about the CPUs themselves, but 990FX has 40 PCIe lanes. Slightly fewer will be usable if you have lots of additional SATA or USB ports. I think most AMD motherboards' red I/O ports are PCI-based, for example.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My two 6850's took top spot in Catzilla yesterday at 720p against all other 6850's. Looking forward to seeing these cards under water and seeing a possible boost in performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=720&multi=all&ven=a&ctype=all&manual=6850&submit=Show
> It would also seem that Catzilla does not put as much of an emphasis on CPU as much as 3DMark? Or am I wrong about this. It just appears to me that way looking at how 2nd place is still fairly close with an FX 4100.
> 
> EDIT: I just looked at the 6870 results and I am even faster than the 6870's that have been submitted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=720&multi=all&ven=a&ctype=all&manual=6870&submit=Show


Sweet!!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My two 6850's took top spot in Catzilla yesterday at 720p against all other 6850's. Looking forward to seeing these cards under water and seeing a possible boost in performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=720&multi=all&ven=a&ctype=all&manual=6850&submit=Show
> It would also seem that Catzilla does not put as much of an emphasis on CPU as much as 3DMark? Or am I wrong about this. It just appears to me that way looking at how 2nd place is still fairly close with an FX 4100.
> 
> EDIT: I just looked at the 6870 results and I am even faster than the 6870's that have been submitted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=720&multi=all&ven=a&ctype=all&manual=6870&submit=Show
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!
Click to expand...

I know crazy right? And I am sure I can get more out of these cards on water! Right now with 90C temps I am sure I am thermally limited. I am going to have to dual boot windows 7 because HW bot is still not accepting 8.1 submissions due to the RTC bug. And I would really love to hold a few world records. I wanna try take top spot on 3D mark as well. But it is a bit hard considering that the best dual 3d Mark score is powered on the CPU side by a 5Ghz+ Sandy Bridge I7. My FX at 4.8 looses a lot of ground to that. So I am brining in some water blocks and MOAR radiator to try gets MOAR SPEEDZ!


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I don't know about the CPUs themselves, but 990FX has 40 PCIe lanes. Slightly fewer will be usable if you have lots of additional SATA or USB ports. I think most AMD motherboards' red I/O ports are PCI-based, for example.


I'm pretty sure there are only 32 dedicated graphics PCIe lanes


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I don't know about the CPUs themselves, but 990FX has 40 PCIe lanes. Slightly fewer will be usable if you have lots of additional SATA or USB ports. I think most AMD motherboards' red I/O ports are PCI-based, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are only 32 dedicated graphics PCIe lanes
Click to expand...

all pcie lanes do is transmit data.

does not matter if it is for gpus or other things

all controllers are run through pcie as well ( add on not native controllers ) and i am pretty sure he is right iirc there are 40


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Trust me on this. Give me a number and something with which to associate it, and I will remember it forever. 40 42 (EDIT: whoops!) lanes = 990FX. If you look at most motherboards of that chipset, they have 32 lanes worth of x16 @ x8 and/or x16 slots and 8 lanes to use with whatever, usually an x1 lane or two, and occasionally an x4 lane. The rest get devoted to USB 3.0, Marvell SATA ports, FireWire ports, etc. I'm not sure where PCI falls under or if it is natively supported anymore.


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> 32 dedicated graphics PCIe lanes


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/57446-fx-8350-cpu-review-amds-vishera-arrives-3.html

7th Paragraph down
"The 32 dedicated graphics card lanes are split up into either two 16x slots or can be evenly dispersed for up to a quartet of 8x slots which gives the boards incredible flexibility for multi GPU setups. Naturally, SLI and Crossfire are fully supported.

Meanwhile, the remaining ten PCI-E 2.0 lanes are divided up into one grouping of four lanes while an additional six lanes 1x lanes can be dispersed as needed for integrated components like audio and networking controllers."

According to that there are 42. I still may be wrong, but I am only referring to graphics. If it is 40 dedicated graphics pcie lanes, therefore I should be able to run my cards at x16/x16/x8. Which I cant/


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> 32 dedicated graphics PCIe lanes
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/57446-fx-8350-cpu-review-amds-vishera-arrives-3.html
> 
> 7th Paragraph down
> "The 32 dedicated graphics card lanes are split up into either two 16x slots or can be evenly dispersed for up to a quartet of 8x slots which gives the boards incredible flexibility for multi GPU setups. Naturally, SLI and Crossfire are fully supported.
> 
> Meanwhile, the remaining ten PCI-E 2.0 lanes are divided up into one grouping of four lanes while an additional six lanes 1x lanes can be dispersed as needed for integrated components like audio and networking controllers."
> 
> According to that there are 42. I still may be wrong, but I am only referring to graphics. If it is 40 dedicated graphics pcie lanes, therefore I should be able to run my cards at x16/x16/x8. Which I cant/
Click to expand...

their words are not correct, pcie lanes are there for data, and data only, there is no difference between pcie lanes ( IE there is no such thing as graphic PCIE lanes )

and iirc some come from the chipset not the cpu directly ( edit found that 4 are for the SB 38 are for the pcie slots

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_900_chipset_series
)
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_fx_8350_processor_review,4.html
this one is my fav and the one i was looking for, all the rest go through the south bridge


please also note there are "unused" pins that in the rumor mill are additional PCIE lanes that were not activated for some unknown reason

again... this is complete rumor and has no bearing in fact that is known - personally i think it is there for server cpus


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Well, they have to have the pins to run in x16 mode. Just because it fits x16 cards means nothing. If you look closely with a card out, and perhaps with a flashlight, you should be able to see the slots' pinouts. For example, my Extreme4 990FX has three x16 slots: two running with a full compliment of 16 lanes and the last with just four. There are also two x1 slots, naturally running at x1. That is 38 lanes used, meaning there are four leftover for stuff. Among these are: 2x SATA III ports, 2x USB 2.0 ports, I think all 4x USB 3.0 ports, and a FireWire port and header.


----------



## rascas

Understood, so in my situation with a gigabyte 990fxa ud7, I am running three cards in crossfire. They are using 32 pcie lanes. x16 / x8 / x8. If I was to use 4 cards they would all go to x8 which is once again 32 pcie lanes worth of data. Is this correct?


----------



## Mega Man

correct the slots can have shared lanes

and in this case do

however i have used 36 lanes in quadfire on my CVFz


----------



## hyp36rmax

Okay let's try this again.... Crossfire 7970's watercooled with Swiftech Komodo's


----------



## Mega Man

love the komodos ! need to get the 2x cfx bridge add so much rigidity to the cards


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> love the komodos ! need to get the 2x cfx bridge add so much rigidity to the cards


That's next on my list along with an Aquero 6 XT.. woohooo! I love the Komodos also, it took me 6 months to get the second one, it sure makes a world of difference, my idle temps are now 20-25c


----------



## Gereti

i have one question,

where i could get pci-e x16 to x16 riser cable, with cheap price and trusted seller with shipped to finland, paypal is okay if needed to pay with it

becose i dont want to built my computer to outside of case to get trifire working again...

i have checked dealextreme already, not in stock seems everything...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> love the komodos ! need to get the 2x cfx bridge add so much rigidity to the cards
> 
> 
> 
> That's next on my list along with an Aquero 6 XT.. woohooo! I love the Komodos also, it took me 6 months to get the second one, it sure makes a world of difference, my idle temps are now 20-25c
Click to expand...

also so you know imo komodos really shine in parallel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> i have one question,
> 
> where i could get pci-e x16 to x16 riser cable, with cheap price and trusted seller with shipped to finland, paypal is okay if needed to pay with it
> 
> becose i dont want to built my computer to outside of case to get trifire working again...
> 
> i have checked dealextreme already, not in stock seems everything...


i know one but they are not cheap.

adexelec.com


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also so you know imo komodos really shine in parallel


Noted... That was the original plan, i got really excited and didn't want to wait for the Swiftech bridge and had one connector on hand haha.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know one but they are not cheap.
> 
> adexelec.com


Hmm, but those arent flexible, if i was looking right becose i need flexible one

one way could eb that i remove my 6970 card pci-e bracket, and try to fit that on my case, but i think that it isn't plausible...


----------



## Mega Man

they do sell flexable ones, even ones you can choose the size on ill post a mn in a bit


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they do sell flexable ones, even ones you can choose the size on ill post a mn in a bit


i also already thought about buying one of those but i ran into the problem that no seller states if they are pcie 1/2/3. i guess they are all pcie 1 and this would impact performance.


----------



## Mega Man

adex does , it is all length biased iirc pcie 3.0is ~ 8" 2.0 ~ 12"
Quote:


> Picture of PE-FLEX16RPE-FLEX16R, PE-FLEX8R,PE-FLEX4R,PE-FLEX1R are right angle flexible extenders for PCI Express X16, X8, X4 and X1 buses. The Minimum cable length is 1". User can order any cable length up to 15" (12" for GEN 2 version). For the PE-FLEX16R, there are two versions, with connector mounted at the B side (-B) or the A side (-A). If not specified, the standard cable length defaults to 3" and the connector defaults to the B side. The X8, X4 and X1 are B side facing only. The overall extender length with a 3" cable is about 4.2".


http://adexelec.com/pciexp.htm


----------



## Widde

Widde ---- [2] R9 290

Got my 2nd 290 now







Just waiting for my new psu ^^ http://piclair.com/ago8h


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

My system recognizes two GPUs but crossfire is disabled and CCC refuses to enable it. Hardware is fine, software is screwing me over. Halps me plz?

Also, is there a way to check which games do and do not support crossfire?

EDIT: Disregard, I just went ahead and updated CCC. Everything works as nromal. The second question still stands, and as an apology for wasting your time I present to you my excellent air-cooled GPUs:










I love it when Speedfan breaks...


----------



## Arizonian

*Announcement*

I'd like to take a moment to thank *tsm106* for his commitment to the Crossfire Club to date. He's done a great job keeping the OP. Due to lack of time however tsm 106 has requested to hand over the reigns so the club gets the dedication it deserves. Thank you very much.









After talking it over with staryoshi our GPU editor, with his approval let's welcome aboard *hyp36rmax* as thread starter for the *xXCrossXFire ClubXx --Because one's not enough







* thread. He has graciously accepted this role to keep the OP up to date with members and info.









_If you have made a submission to be entered on the list of club members and haven't been, please feel free to PM hyp36rmax with the original link you posted in this club or even re-post to be added._


----------



## Widde

Widde ---- [2] R9 290

Got my 2nd 290 now







Just waiting for my new psu ^^ http://piclair.com/ago8h

"Repost" ^^


----------



## Gereti

Gereti

1xGigabyte Radeon [email protected] Twin Turbo 6990

(6970 is now non use, becose it can't fit on my case, maby on future if i buy new case/take one my ghetto case, i would be able to add 6970 to my rig back)

Gereti ---- [2] 6990 (Accelero Twin Turbo 6990)

repost*


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molten*
> 
> this is for crossfire, not one card


6990 is a multi gpu card ^^ Dont know how it counts though


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molten*
> 
> this is for crossfire, not one card


Tip, 6990 is [email protected]


edit well, i have still pic from 6970+6990 trifire too


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Announcement*
> 
> I'd like to take a moment to thank *tsm106* for his commitment to the Crossfire Club to date. He's done a great job keeping the OP. Due to lack of time however tsm 106 has requested to hand over the reigns so the club gets the dedication it deserves. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After talking it over with staryoshi our GPU editor, with his approval let's welcome aboard *hyp36rmax* as thread starter for the *xXCrossXFire ClubXx --Because one's not enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * thread. He has graciously accepted this role to keep the OP up to date with members and info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _If you have made a submission to be entered on the list of club members and haven't been, please feel free to PM hyp36rmax with the original link you posted in this club or even re-post to be added._


Congrats hyp36rmax !! You'll be great for the club.


----------



## King4x4

Okay... I am back to the red team!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Molten*
> 
> this is for crossfire, not one card
> 
> 
> 
> 6990 is a multi gpu card ^^ Dont know how it counts though
Click to expand...

All the multi-GPUs have a built-in crossfire/SLI bridge, so they are crossfired. I do however consider it cheating to join with a #990, but I have no argument to say otherwise.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> All the multi-GPUs have a built-in crossfire/SLI bridge, so they are crossfired. I do however consider it cheating to join with a #990, but I have no argument to say otherwise.


well, month ago i had 6990+6970 crossfire, but my case is too small to take 6990+6970 CF when i upgrade those cooler's...

maby i buy something, scrappy case and then it's done,

becose with formula -z my computer need's 8 pci slot to fit my 6970 in case

or then i could buy bitfenix outlaw, and put it in becose my 6970 hit's now psu, but it wont hit psu on that case, not even roof (and if it could hit, just liiitlebit cutting and it's done...)

but before that, i need new psu becose i'm not going to build this rig on outlaw with 2 PSU...


----------



## u3b3rg33k

what are your plans for the 6990?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> what are your plans for the 6990?


Who, me?


----------



## Alastair

Guys any idea why when my screen is at 75hz and I play battlefield 4 with V sync it locks me to 50FPS? Yet I get 88FPS at 1080p on Ultra?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> My system recognizes two GPUs but crossfire is disabled and CCC refuses to enable it. Hardware is fine, software is screwing me over. Halps me plz?
> 
> Also, is there a way to check which games do and do not support crossfire?
> 
> EDIT: Disregard, I just went ahead and updated CCC. Everything works as nromal. The second question still stands, and as an apology for wasting your time I present to you my excellent air-cooled GPUs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when Speedfan breaks...


CCC is kind funny, I wanted to test my 270x by itself so I took out the 7870 and put the 270x in the top slot. I ran some bench's but kinda ran funny. When I put them back to normal, glitch city. I uninstalled CCC did a driver sweep and reinstalled 13.12 drivers. Presto, back to normal. It should not be that much trouble to swap your cards around. The same thing happens when I swap places with the 2 cards.


----------



## Abyssic

oh guys, i think i will step out of the club xD i think about selling both of my 7950s and buying a 290 from the money...


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> oh guys, i think i will step out of the club xD i think about selling both of my 7950s and buying a 290 from the money...


Meanwhile i was going to buy new case+ new PSU and keep going with 6970+6990 trifire









btw what psu i would buy, i asked this from afterdawn but i ask it here too

somekind 850W would be enought?, or did i need bigger?

and, how good are those, silverstone strider psu's, becose those are fullmodular, i would be interested with them, or then i grab seasonic 850W fullmodular maby...


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Remind me to never use AMD for multi-GPU setups ever again... I'm having the exact same problems as before, and I don't want to be forced to reinstall CCC every single time I boot up. Again, no hardware issues, but crossfire just won't be enabled.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys any idea why when my screen is at 75hz and I play battlefield 4 with V sync it locks me to 50FPS? Yet I get 88FPS at 1080p on Ultra?


I struggled to figure out why that would be and cant figure it out, sorry.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys any idea why when my screen is at 75hz and I play battlefield 4 with V sync it locks me to 50FPS? Yet I get 88FPS at 1080p on Ultra?


It should only limit you to around 75 FPS, what kind of cable are you using and is you monitor actually 75 hz or is it just an option? Either way as I understand it you should bet limited to 60 FPS so I can't see why it would be 50. Which is smoother and has less tearing? That's is what it's for right, so you run smoother in games?


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Meanwhile i was going to buy new case+ new PSU and keep going with 6970+6990 trifire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw what psu i would buy, i asked this from afterdawn but i ask it here too
> 
> somekind 850W would be enought?, or did i need bigger?
> 
> and, how good are those, silverstone strider psu's, becose those are fullmodular, i would be interested with them, or then i grab seasonic 850W fullmodular maby...


i wouldn't be comfortable with 850w. better get 1000. i made a rough addition of your systems wattage and i came to about 900w without overclocks.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

If it's a good quality 850W PSU it should work. 6970s can pull about 230W, so I think 650W for all three is a good estimate (and dual-GPUs use less power). 850W is the minimum and I'd spend a bit more for 1kW if only for peace of mind.


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> If it's a good quality 850W PSU it should work. 6970s can pull about 230W, so I think 650W for all three is a good estimate (and dual-GPUs use less power). 850W is the minimum and I'd spend a bit more for 1kW if only for peace of mind.


thats about what i had in mind. i would be worried about being at the limit of my psu. (i actually am with my setup xD)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

A lot of gold and platinum rated PSUs can actually run over the rated limit by about 100W before failing, either by exploding or refusing to work until the load is reduced. That's how they achieve the efficiency rating: they lower the rated limit since it's only platinum at 800W even though it can safely run at 900W. I forget which, but one OEM unit is sold as both a 650W gold and 550W platinum PSU despite having the exact same stuff inside. Even my little 650W bronze unit can push 700W. I wouldn't risk it though especially since taxing a PSU at 100% is not a very good idea.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Well i found the crossfire load balancing bug that I have only happens booting from a shutdown but it works fine when booting from a restart. I have tired changing crossfire bridges/cleaning drivers and still have the bug.


----------



## Gereti

okay thanks,

first i runned my computer with:

xfx550W who give power to: mobo 24pin+ 6990+6970's 8pin, and motherboard 8pin
then i had 750W chieftec what gived 6pin to 6970

now i put motherboard 24pin to 750W chieftech, never computer crashed with those psu's

but i have to buy new psu, becose i need new case to get my 6970 back to case

...but money, money is that *the thing*

-have to pay 350€ for school for my last parts, (non tax part's when bought throught school)

how about, this PSU?
http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=238&area=en
it pay's 157€ on one finland store, (jimm's PC store)
mrh, shipping time looks like that psu wouldn't never shipped...

Mrh, why everything is so expensive,

luckily i have my 18's Birthday on next moth so i get some money...

i have been looked for these psu's

Seasonic 850W M12II-850 Evolution 80+ Bronze
XFX 850W XXX Edition 80+ silver (non modular so i dont think that i buy it...)
Silverstone 1000W, Strider Plus 80+ silver (noot in stock, can take forever)

and i'm pretty sure that i'm going to grap that seasonic...
becose full modular, and case what i'm going to buy is bitfenix outlaw (mirrored atx, i can fit my 6970 on there, and it's pretty good case have to say, i have builded one computer on there to my friend)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Congrats hyp36rmax !! You'll be great for the club.


Thanks Devildog83!







Hope to get this up and running and caught up!

Updated the First post with a form and streamlined members list. I'll slowly clean things up, if you are currently on the list on the original post you do not need to resubmit i'll get you on the list. For all new members please use the form









Let me know if any questions come up!


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Thanks Devildog83!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to get this up and running and caught up!
> 
> Updated the First post with a form and streamlined members list. I'll slowly clean things up, if you are currently on the list on the original post you do not need to resubmit i'll get you on the list. For all new members please use the form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if any questions come up!


Nvm the new post I filled in the thing on the 1st page, didnt see it was just above the list ^^ Didnt know you could just scroll down


----------



## Gereti

Looking good hyp36rmax
i added myself on new list too

now i have to just hope that, i would get my BD soon to buy new psu+case

...if have money when i stop my BD party


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> oh guys, i think i will step out of the club xD i think about selling both of my 7950s and buying a 290 from the money...
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile i was going to buy new case+ new PSU and keep going with 6970+6990 trifire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw what psu i would buy, i asked this from afterdawn but i ask it here too
> 
> somekind 850W would be enought?, or did i need bigger?
> 
> and, how good are those, silverstone strider psu's, becose those are fullmodular, i would be interested with them, or then i grab seasonic 850W fullmodular maby...
Click to expand...

Seasonic is good. I would definitely recommend a Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1000w. Its Gold rated. Its a SeaSonic platnium unit inside so its damn good and in my experience they can be found cheaper than the SeaSonics themselves.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Remind me to never use AMD for multi-GPU setups ever again... I'm having the exact same problems as before, and I don't want to be forced to reinstall CCC every single time I boot up. Again, no hardware issues, but crossfire just won't be enabled.


I don't mean to bash anyone here or anything but how do you guys end up with these crazy driver issues?














If my memory serves me correctly I have never had a major driver issue that has forced me to re-install? Only issue I have at the moment is my GPU 1 idles at 3D clocks because of my screen overclock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys any idea why when my screen is at 75hz and I play battlefield 4 with V sync it locks me to 50FPS? Yet I get 88FPS at 1080p on Ultra?
> 
> 
> 
> I struggled to figure out why that would be and cant figure it out, sorry.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys any idea why when my screen is at 75hz and I play battlefield 4 with V sync it locks me to 50FPS? Yet I get 88FPS at 1080p on Ultra?
> 
> 
> 
> It should only limit you to around 75 FPS, what kind of cable are you using and is you monitor actually 75 hz or is it just an option? Either way as I understand it you should bet limited to 60 FPS so I can't see why it would be 50. Which is smoother and has less tearing? That's is what it's for right, so you run smoother in games?
Click to expand...

Its odd. at 75hz it locks to 50hz. Drop my screen to 60hz and that falls to about 40-45fps. Drop that further to 50hz and I barely get above 35fps? But turn V-Synk off and in BF 4 Ultra 1080P I can get around 70-88FPS? Its only BF 4 that does it so I am inclined to think that it is not a driver issue.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Seasonic is good. I would definitely recommend a Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1000w. Its Gold rated. Its a SeaSonic platnium unit inside so its damn good and in my experience they can be found cheaper than the SeaSonics themselves.


Nope, too expensive i made back corrupt 100€ ago for those (850W Bequiet 244€) price's

http://translate.google.fi/translate?hl=fi&sl=fi&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jimms.fi%2F


----------



## Abyssic

Guys, it's time to say goodbye xD
I sold both of my HD 7950s, now running a GT 9600 until i get my Sapphire 290 Tri-X.
Yeah, i'm gonna lose performance but i also get away from all the crossfire drawbacks. (especially noise was a issue with my setup)
I wish you all the best. maybe we will meet again, maybe in a R9 owners club? if that even exists xD


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Guys, it's time to say goodbye xD
> I sold both of my HD 7950s, now running a GT 9600 until i get my Sapphire 290 Tri-X.
> Yeah, i'm gonna lose performance but i also get away from all the crossfire drawbacks. (especially noise was a issue with my setup)
> I wish you all the best. maybe we will meet again, maybe in a R9 owners club? if that even exists xD


One's Crossfire, allways crossfire

You will be back my friend, and if you bought 290, you are goint to buy another


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Guys, it's time to say goodbye xD
> I sold both of my HD 7950s, now running a GT 9600 until i get my Sapphire 290 Tri-X.
> Yeah, i'm gonna lose performance but i also get away from all the crossfire drawbacks. (especially noise was a issue with my setup)
> I wish you all the best. maybe we will meet again, maybe in a R9 owners club? if that even exists xD


There sure is a 290X / 290 Club









Welcome to join with submission when you get it. Just look at OP for what's required. See ya soon.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Guys, it's time to say goodbye xD
> I sold both of my HD 7950s, now running a GT 9600 until i get my Sapphire 290 Tri-X.
> Yeah, i'm gonna lose performance but i also get away from all the crossfire drawbacks. (especially noise was a issue with my setup)
> I wish you all the best. maybe we will meet again, maybe in a R9 owners club? if that even exists xD


Just don't be a stranger, you are welcome in the 280x/280/270x/270 club anytime.


----------



## Gereti

Allright, new psu buying platns are (maby) destroyed, becose i found this on stock
http://dx.com/p/1-to-2-24-pin-power-supply-cable-for-computer-mining-machine-279724#.Uta397RqYTQ

hmm, but how i fit my 6970 back to case... ;/


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Guys, it's time to say goodbye xD
> I sold both of my HD 7950s, now running a GT 9600 until i get my Sapphire 290 Tri-X.
> Yeah, i'm gonna lose performance but i also get away from all the crossfire drawbacks. (especially noise was a issue with my setup)
> I wish you all the best. maybe we will meet again, maybe in a R9 owners club? if that even exists xD


We shall see you soon! One r9 290x willl not be enough


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abyssic*
> 
> Guys, it's time to say goodbye xD
> I sold both of my HD 7950s, now running a GT 9600 until i get my Sapphire 290 Tri-X.
> Yeah, i'm gonna lose performance but i also get away from all the crossfire drawbacks. (especially noise was a issue with my setup)
> I wish you all the best. maybe we will meet again, maybe in a R9 owners club? if that even exists xD


There is a owners club ^^ www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/


----------



## Abyssic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> There is a owners club ^^ www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/


thanks, Arizonian already sent me this thread ^^ i will join the club as soon as i get mine (will be around the end of this month)


----------



## aaroc

My former 2x XFX 7870 CFX with Red mod using 2x Antec 620 and Dwood bracket and 4x Corsair SP120 Quiet pull push


I sold the cards after installing 2x XFX R9 290 CFX, currently with stock cooler, my setup for the last 2 months



And today a new MSI R9 290 for TriFX, a picture of the three boxes


And the TriFX R9290 just installed:


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My former 2x XFX 7870 CFX with Red mod using 2x Antec 620 and Dwood bracket and 4x Corsair SP120 Quiet pull push
> 
> 
> I sold the cards after installing 2x XFX R9 290 CFX, currently with stock cooler, my setup for the last 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> And today a new MSI R9 290 for TriFX, a picture of the three boxes
> 
> 
> And the TriFX R9290 just installed:


Sweetness! How are the temps with your trifire setup?


----------



## Gunderman456

Here are my r9 290 Crossfire set-up in "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" (build log in sig) under water!


----------



## rustydraft

Hi Everyone! So I decided to build my first "home Built" computer in my mid twenties! I just started my build 6 months ago....I am 44 years old....lol
Took me bit to get out of the gate. I have been into my computers the whole time, buying the dreaded off the shelf puters. My last off the shelf was a used XPS 420 that i really liked the look of....ummmmm, But wanted to take a hammer to it many times so here i am . I have been lurking many computer sites for months, and decided this looked like the best place to carve myself a little home as i finally get the ball rolling. 2 things i have figured out.
1. My computer build will never ever be finished.
2. this has ruined my console gaming lol
I have 4 XBOX 360's, 2 PS3's all collecting serious dust ( not really, I have a wonderful 4 year old son playing the heck out of them for me) since buying my PC case and steam account!
I am excited about building AMD, and sad that i jumped on late, as it seems the AMD chips (High End CPU) will be , might be, could be a thing of the past in a few years. So.. i decided to build up My rig to be an AMD themed Machine. I am running 2 7870's so I thought I would join here first








Looking forward to the great times ahead!
I am glad to be here Big Wave


----------



## Mega Man

nah i think amd will surprise everyone soon . but welcome let us know if you need any helps !


----------



## rustydraft

Thanks!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Put your rig in your sig, brah! What CPU are running? I'm going to assume an FX-63#0 or FX-83#0. Also how are you liking the case? I had looked at one of those but went with my HAF 912 instead.


----------



## rustydraft

Hi, i am not sure how to put my rig in my sig haha. Noob at the group thing. I love this case, although i now know I will be a bit cramped in it. I really like it though, so I plan to stay with it for a bit. I do find myself eyeing the Phantom more and more.....ponders a second build....
I am running a Phenom 970. I purchased the cooler on ebay for 60 bucks without the newer chip. i am waiting for an asus v-z board from newegg. i plan on dropping in a 9570 later down the road when it hits my budget....could be a long way off still.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Right over your username in the top-right corner, it says "Rigbuilder." There should be a button on the right saying "Create New." After that it should be fairly self-explanatory. Then, go to edit your signature and add content (e.g. photo albums or, in your case, a rig) and save changes.


----------



## rustydraft

Got It! Thank You!


----------



## wermad

Forgot to add my new rig for this club


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I love how you have this amazing quad-fire rig and an i7 Extreme edition... And 250GB of hard drive space. Your RAM is more than 10% your SSD's capacity. Congrats?







That's a ridiculously awesome Eyefinity setup though. Pics?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I love how you have this amazing quad-fire rig and an i7 Extreme edition... And 250GB of hard drive space. Your RAM is more than 10% your SSD's capacity. Congrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a ridiculously awesome Eyefinity setup though. Pics?


Switching mb so its down right now but this are recent:


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Meanwhile i was going to buy new case+ new PSU and keep going with 6970+6990 trifire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw what psu i would buy, i asked this from afterdawn but i ask it here too
> 
> somekind 850W would be enought?, or did i need bigger?
> 
> and, how good are those, silverstone strider psu's, becose those are fullmodular, i would be interested with them, or then i grab seasonic 850W fullmodular maby...


I had 2x6970 at one time.I had to go up to a 1050W power supply to keep them running. just a heads up


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> I had 2x6970 at one time.I had to go up to a 1050W power supply to keep them running. just a heads up


ookay well, i keep my system up with those 550W+750W psu setup on future,
next i upgrade my rosewill armor evo case to rosewill blackhawk, and assembly my 2 psu on bottom case, like their are now


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> ookay well, i keep my system up with those 550W+750W psu setup on future,
> next i upgrade my rosewill armor evo case to rosewill blackhawk, and assembly my 2 psu on bottom case, like their are now


Oh you have 2 power supplies DUH on my behalf.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Oh you have 2 power supplies DUH on my behalf.


Sometime's, signature check would be nice








well, i have 3 pc there but,... manhattan by night is my primary *gaming* pc


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> I had 2x6970 at one time.I had to go up to a 1050W power supply to keep them running. just a heads up


Those 6970's were power hungry huh? My crossfire 7970's are running fine on my OCZ ZT 750 watt Modular PSU @ 1175mhz.. With that said increasing the power ceiling is always a good thing


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Switching mb so its down right now but this are recent:


Beautiful!


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Switching mb so its down right now but this are recent:


Wermad nice machine


----------



## Anthropolis

Hi! I'm late... like a few years late haha. I've got dual ASUS HD 7870's running now, picked them up last month as a Christm as present to myself, $180 and $170 gently used on eBay. I'm very happy, I play on a big screen 3D tv, so I do have to dial some settings down sometimes to play 3D at a good FPS, but it will play anything on the market in 2D on ultra settings with acceptable frame rates









I'm still playing around with clocks in Crossfire, trying tons of different things to find a sweet spot. I have the golden card on top. I have a custom housing that I fabbed up and covered with brushed gunmetal vinyl, it houses two temp gauges I had shipped from China, the sensors are there on the heatpipes. Yes I know it's not totally accurate but darn it does look cool. I have my bridge covered with the brushed gunmetal too, but I'm waiting on a nice metal ASUS logo before I redo it.

Pics or it didn't... haha


----------



## Widde

http://piclair.com/f7rm3

The picture to the right was my "PC" a year ago







Still not happy with the cable management, gonna do some custom sleaving when I get a new case ^^ Really tight in this case :<

Really happy with the 290s so far









Cut holes for cablemanagement with a drill and a nibbler ^^


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Switching mb so its down right now but this are recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wermad nice machine
Click to expand...

and why he should be keeping the RIVBE !


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Switching mb so its down right now but this are recent:


That's a crazy setup, awesome


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and why he should be keeping the RIVBE !


Audio was very disappointing, not enough pluses for me to keep it and just sell/trade it, and get some money back. Also, mb block is still not out yet and I"m looking forward to finish this build soon.


----------



## phallacy

Hey guys,

I recently bought a second r9 290x for crossfire and am wondering what PSU I should get, if I need a new one. Currently I have one OCd to 1150/1500 with +75mv and 50 power limit. If I intend to do the same with the second one but will put both underwater, what PSU would be good to handle the load with radiators/cpu/ssds etc comfortably? I currently have a corsair hx750. My estimates seem that a 1000w quality one would work or do I need to go higher. The rest of my specs are in my signature.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and why he should be keeping the RIVBE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio was very disappointing, not enough pluses for me to keep it and just sell/trade it, and get some money back. Also, mb block is still not out yet and I"m looking forward to finish this build soon.
Click to expand...

Why you no toslink out? There's no room for soundcards w/o a riser in quad so its defacto standard to go with an outboard receiver to do your post processing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently bought a second r9 290x for crossfire and am wondering what PSU I should get, if I need a new one. Currently I have one OCd to 1150/1500 with +75mv and 50 power limit. If I intend to do the same with the second one but will put both underwater, what PSU would be good to handle the load with radiators/cpu/ssds etc comfortably? I currently have a corsair hx750. My estimates seem that a 1000w quality one would work or do I need to go higher. The rest of my specs are in my signature.


Anywhere around 1kw and up will cover overclocking and accessories. I use a pair of evga g2 psus, but there are other solid choices. Check with jonnyguru.com and get whichever fits your budget.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Why you no toslink out? There's no room for soundcards w/o a riser in quad so its defacto standard to go with an outboard receiver to do your post processing.
> Anywhere around 1kw and up will cover overclocking and accessories. I use a pair of evga g2 psus, but there are other solid choices. Check with jonnyguru.com and get whichever fits your budget.


More money. It's cheaper to keep my old Logitech speakers, bought a $50 Core3D sound card, $10 riser, problem fixed


----------



## tsm106

Don't think I can go back to strictly computer speakers from this.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Don't think I can go back to strictly computer speakers from this.


I'm going for a soundbar soon also, it makes sense with my 3D TV "monitor", I'm leaning towards the Vizio 5.1 with wireless sub and rear speakers, optical input.


----------



## wermad

It's good enough fo me


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I'm going for a soundbar soon also, it makes sense with my 3D TV "monitor", I'm leaning towards the Vizio 5.1 with wireless sub and rear speakers, optical input.


I use an LG sound bar with a bluetooth sub-woofer. I love it for games and watching movies, I use a 47" 3D tv for a monitor too.

This is it right here. http://www.lg.com/us/home-theater-systems/lg-NB3520A-home-theater-system


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I use an LG sound bar with a bluetooth sub-woofer. I love it for games and watching movies, I use a 47" 3D tv for a monitor too.
> 
> This is it right here. http://www.lg.com/us/home-theater-systems/lg-NB3520A-home-theater-system


I use a Vizio Sound bar with Sub & Wireless speakers in HT and it sounds great. Use it with a 110" PJ


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Why you no toslink out? There's no room for soundcards w/o a riser in quad so its defacto standard to go with an outboard receiver to do your post processing.
> Anywhere around 1kw and up will cover overclocking and accessories. I use a pair of evga g2 psus, but there are other solid choices. Check with jonnyguru.com and get whichever fits your budget.


Thanks for the info +rep. I ended up going for the supernova g2 1300w as there was a good deal at my local microcenter. I believe it will serve me well for future iterations if I end up upgrading my cpu or adding more gpus.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and why he should be keeping the RIVBE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio was very disappointing, not enough pluses for me to keep it and just sell/trade it, and get some money back. Also, mb block is still not out yet and I"m looking forward to finish this build soon.
Click to expand...

there are 2 different mobo blocks out


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there are 2 different mobo blocks out


BE CSQ not out yet. It seems to me like Ek may have dropped the be Csq since its probably going eol (in favor of"clean"). It's been over a month since the "clean" ones launched.


----------



## Cyberion

Ooooh double-X's around the word CrossFire. Must make this special.


----------



## Mega Man

super special actually !


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> super special actually !


See where he is from, that is all that needs to be said.


----------



## Gereti

*snif*
17.1.2014 4:23:49 Order Processing Order is being processed.
17.1.2014 4:23:49 Payment Confirmed Payment verified.
17.1.2014 4:23:39 Order Received Order has been created, awaiting payment.

DX, ship my atx24pin riser and FAST

...and i need new case to get my 6970 back in game...


----------



## aaroc

what is the intended use of the 24 pin riser?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> what is the intended use of the 24 pin riser?


It has a second 24 pin connector for a second PSU.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> super special actually !
> 
> 
> 
> See where he is from, that is all that needs to be said.
Click to expand...























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> what is the intended use of the 24 pin riser?
> 
> 
> 
> It has a second 24 pin connector for a second PSU.
Click to expand...

look up add2psu and you will understand !


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Switching mb so its down right now but this are recent:


I have a question for Wermad or Mega.What temps are you seeing on your last GPU. Figure 4x7970 or 2x7990 should be close in temps. See below

Got the 7990 water block on temps are a little off on the second one. Think I might have to tighten down the screws a little. GPU1 42C GPU2 44C GPU 3 50C GPU4 57C These are loaded temps. Also The postal service forgot to leave my box tonight with the flow sensor in it. So probably tomorrow night or Sunday ill Drain the loop to install it and while I am at it Tighten the screws. See if I can bring the temps down a little. The temps also might be temperature gain threw the blocks. I hope not but I am having the sneaky sneaky.


----------



## Anthropolis

Wouldn't it make sense that each GPU is getting warmer water than the one before it in the loop? Just asking, I don't have mine on water...yet lol


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Wouldn't it make sense that each GPU is getting warmer water than the one before it in the loop? Just asking, I don't have mine on water...yet lol


Not really they should all be usually within 2C of each other under load in order.At least that is my experience when I had Trifire 1x7970 AND 7990 and not 2x7990 Quadfire .The heat usually gets transferred so quickly threw water you dont see a gain. Thats why I am trying to work this one threw.Its a pain in the butt to have to keep taking the loop apart to make adjustments on the card.Also I used AS5 on the GPUs so I might have to wait for the burn in on it to get a true reading.


----------



## Anthropolis

Ah okay cool, that's good to know. Yeah, the AS5 burn in... time to play some games for awhile hah! I used AS5 for many years, with this build I jumped ship to Tuniq TX-4 which does have two small advantages, no burn in time and zero electrical conductivity. I put the Tuniq on my GPU's heatsinks and am satisfied. The downsides are more expensive and a pain in the arse to apply/remove, but I use the center blob method not the smear method.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> I have a question for Wermad or Mega.What temps are you seeing on your last GPU. Figure 4x7970 or 2x7990 should be close in temps. See below


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Wouldn't it make sense that each GPU is getting warmer water than the one before it in the loop? Just asking, I don't have mine on water...yet lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not really they should all be usually within 2C of each other under load in order.At least that is my experience when I had Trifire 1x7970 AND 7990 and not 2x7990 Quadfire .The heat usually gets transferred so quickly threw water you dont see a gain. Thats why I am trying to work this one threw.Its a pain in the butt to have to keep taking the loop apart to make adjustments on the card.Also I used AS5 on the GPUs so I might have to wait for the burn in on it to get a true reading.
Click to expand...

but 4 gpus is different then a dual gpu and it depends on .... alot serial ? parallel ? mixed? flow rate/capability
here is mine for the last 42 hours, i have not gamed in that time though i hope i have time to tonight and i will post the same as well

i run 3x mcr35xs ( 1x MCR35x, 1x MCR35x2 ) with all gpus in full parallel and i have a fan curve for them on my aquaero 6 XT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Ah okay cool, that's good to know. Yeah, the AS5 burn in... time to play some games for awhile hah! I used AS5 for many years, with this build I jumped ship to Tuniq TX-4 which does have two small advantages, no burn in time and zero electrical conductivity. I put the Tuniq on my GPU's heatsinks and am satisfied. The downsides are more expensive and a pain in the arse to apply/remove, but I use the center blob method not the smear method.


as5 is not conductive it is capacitive ( still kills anything with elect though ! )


----------



## wermad

Last I checked while playing BF3, the gpu(s) were ~40°c







. The ek "csq quad bridge" is semi-parallel:


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Last I checked while playing BF3, the gpu(s) were ~40°c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The ek "csq quad bridge" is semi-parallel:


I don't have the ek bridge option I had to build my own. I got the Koolance flow sensor and installed it tonight. The new ones are pretty neat they have a see threw window so you can see the flow as well as read the flow. I tightened up the water block. I am at with battlefield 4 GPU1 40C GPU2 44C GPU3 48C GPU4 51 to 53C max. With MSI combustor(Furmark 2 basically) I am at GPU1 45C GPU2 47C GPU3 51C GPU4 55C. Think If I wait for the AS5 to cure I should be a little lower so I can live with the temps. Considering the 2x7990 can hit 85C under load with air. Might up the voltage on the pump to 24V Probably bring the temps down 1C to 2 C. Also considering using a newer TIM next time. I used AS5 for the 20 past years or so.


----------



## Mega Man

i cant believe you use anything conductive on your gpu, more power to you. but i wont either IC diamond or MX4


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i cant believe you use anything conductive on your gpu, more power to you. but i wont either IC diamond or MX4


Shrugs, I only use CLU dude. Now on the topic of conductive... yea CLU is as conductive as metals get lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as5 is not conductive it is capacitive ( still kills anything with elect though ! )


It's capacitive not conductive, you know the difference right? Capacitive TIMs can possibly change voltages, but it doesn't create an arc.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i cant believe you use anything conductive on your gpu, more power to you. but i wont either IC diamond or MX4
> 
> 
> 
> Shrugs, I only use CLU dude. Now on the topic of conductive... yea CLU is as conductive as metals get lol.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as5 is not conductive it is capacitive ( still kills anything with elect though ! )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's capacitive not conductive, you know the difference right? Capacitive TIMs can possibly change voltages, but it doesn't create an arc.
Click to expand...

i was waiting for you, when i wrote it up i was thinking about mentioning you too lol but yes i do know the difference !


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i cant believe you use anything conductive on your gpu, more power to you. but i wont either IC diamond or MX4


I read up on IC Diamond yesterday. People say tuff to work with unless heated first. Also was stated that it scratches the Die and heat sink slightly. Otherwise is there a substantial gain in lower temps with it.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Shrugs, I only use CLU dude. Now on the topic of conductive... yea CLU is as conductive as metals get lol.
> It's capacitive not conductive, you know the difference right? Capacitive TIMs can possibly change voltages, but it doesn't create an arc.


What is CLU looks like an abbreviation for copper/Aluminum?


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Last I checked while playing BF3, the gpu(s) were ~40°c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The ek "csq quad bridge" is semi-parallel:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Last I checked while playing BF3, the gpu(s) were ~40°c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The ek "csq quad bridge" is semi-parallel:


So I came into the top of one card and 1 90 to the other card that has a 90 also leaves that card on a 90. Is this considered series or parallel.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> So I came into the top of one card and 1 90 to the other card that has a 90 also leaves that card on a 90. Is this considered series or parallel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's series.

So the xspc block'd card is the hotter one?


----------



## Jflisk

Its actually a alphacool (Same design as EK-EK was not available) block. But yes it is the hotter of the 2.Think its just the heat not dissipating and being transferred to the other card.57C under MSI combustor is not a disaster. But I think I should be at least 51C max under load. Getting 53C max with BF4. I ordered a 12V to 24V converter for my pump. Going to see if a little flow helps.Any thoughts D5 24V


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i cant believe you use anything conductive on your gpu, more power to you. but i wont either IC diamond or MX4
> 
> 
> 
> I read up on IC Diamond yesterday. People say tuff to work with unless heated first. Also was stated that it scratches the Die and heat sink slightly. Otherwise is there a substantial gain in lower temps with it.
Click to expand...

no, it does not, one person came out of the wood work and went on a " waa waa " tirade all over the internet which has been debunked time and time again by many sources the best being personal experiences.

i for one think he dropped his HS on it

it is very thick but meh i have not had a bad mounting yet


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Its actually a alphacool (Same design as EK-EK was not available) block. But yes it is the hotter of the 2.Think its just the heat not dissipating and being transferred to the other card.57C under MSI combustor is not a disaster. But I think I should be at least 51C max under load. Getting 53C max with BF4. I ordered a 12V to 24V converter for my pump. Going to see if a little flow helps.Any thoughts D5 24V


Ah, ok so the second card has an alphacool block, ?

Ok, my take: either bad contact or just not good block, or something is up w/ the card.

Try this: its a pita, but swap out the blocks. I would be more concerned with the card so slap on the ek block to the second card and check your temps. If there as good as the first card, then it could be something with the block, either bad mount or just not that good as the ek. If you have the same temps, even though its not that bad, it may be an issue w/ the card itself.

If it turns out to be the block, sell it and get another ek imho. Then get an FC-terminal bridge to tie them together. This will also provide you a much stiffer setup to avoid sag (and no need for the gpu support brace).


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ah, ok so the second card has an alphacool block, ?
> 
> Ok, my take: either bad contact or just not good block, or something is up w/ the card.
> 
> Try this: its a pita, but swap out the blocks. I would be more concerned with the card so slap on the ek block to the second card and check your temps. If there as good as the first card, then it could be something with the block, either bad mount or just not that good as the ek. If you have the same temps, even though its not that bad, it may be an issue w/ the card itself.
> 
> If it turns out to be the block, sell it and get another ek imho. Then get an FC-terminal bridge to tie them together. This will also provide you a much stiffer setup to avoid sag (and no need for the gpu support brace).


Switching the blocks wont work 2 different 7990s.1 older one newer style. Even if I got the EK. The old one and new one is built off. Thinking about getting some MX4(I used AS5-its what I am used too) per megas suggestion and also already ordered some Fuji poly pads. Not sure what they sent with it but looks like they could not spare extra padding. Also the card is brand new (newegg had them at retail) tested it for a week before I put the block on it. Temps were normal on air 75C


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, it does not, one person came out of the wood work and went on a " waa waa " tirade all over the internet which has been debunked time and time again by many sources the best being personal experiences.
> 
> i for one think he dropped his HS on it
> 
> it is very thick but meh i have not had a bad mounting yet


Okay ordered some IC Diamond. So lets see how this goes.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, it does not, one person came out of the wood work and went on a " waa waa " tirade all over the internet which has been debunked time and time again by many sources the best being personal experiences.
> 
> i for one think he dropped his HS on it
> 
> it is very thick but meh i have not had a bad mounting yet
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ordered some IC Diamond. So lets see how this goes.
Click to expand...

ICD is most definitely abrasive. Not sure what is debunked about ground diamond bits? I'm also not a fan of using it on unprotected die applications like gpu dies.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Switching the blocks wont work 2 different 7990s.1 older one newer style. Even if I got the EK. The old one and new one is built off. Thinking about getting some MX4(I used AS5-its what I am used too) per megas suggestion and also already ordered some Fuji poly pads. Not sure what they sent with it but looks like they could not spare extra padding. Also the card is brand new (newegg had them at retail) tested it for a week before I put the block on it. Temps were normal on air 75C


Ok, so you have a reference 7990 on an AC block and a custom 7970x2 (ie Devil) on the EK??? So the reference is the one w/ higher temps? Btw, fill out your rig specs (go to your profile and to "rig builder").
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ICD is most definitely abrasive. Not sure what is debunked about ground diamond bits? I'm also not a fan of using it on unprotected die applications like gpu dies.


I used it on my delid 4670K


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, it does not, one person came out of the wood work and went on a " waa waa " tirade all over the internet which has been debunked time and time again by many sources the best being personal experiences.
> 
> i for one think he dropped his HS on it
> 
> it is very thick but meh i have not had a bad mounting yet
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ordered some IC Diamond. So lets see how this goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ICD is most definitely abrasive. Not sure what is debunked about ground diamond bits? I'm also not a fan of using it on unprotected die applications like gpu dies.
Click to expand...

he knows what he is talking about, but again i have not had a problem. it could be i only used mx4 on my GPUs i am not sure if i used the ic diamond on my fifth 7970 either way it is a good tim for your cpu

on the flip side they have done tests and again i know people who have used it a long time and they can show you pics it has not scratched anything.


----------



## tsm106

The posts above are confusing to ppl who don't understand how the stuff works...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IC DIAMOND*
> Abrasives need pressure and movement to work. IHS's are not flat and You will have high spots. So if you are loaded 50psi the pressure is not evenly distributed, on most contact and pressure samples I have you will find areas that exceed 100 psi.
> 
> Now take some 800 (common particle size range for thermal and lapping compounds) grit sandpaper mount it between the sink and IHS, statically no problem and will not leave a mark. Now rotate the sink under load *and yeah, it's gonna leave a mark on those 100 psi contact areas no doubt about it. It's the nature of the beast*
> 
> Many people have the habit (myself included) of rotating the sink back and forth on mount under pressure to spread the compound and to help it settle in. Abrasives are fine statically you just can not move them around under pressure with out effect.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The posts above are confusing to ppl who don't understand how the stuff works...


I am looking for something to use on my GPU. The AS5 thing is getting old school. So I am looking for something newer to use to redo my GPU. Thanks


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The posts above are confusing to ppl who don't understand how the stuff works...
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for something to use on my GPU. The AS5 thing is getting old school. So I am looking for something newer to use to redo my GPU. Thanks
Click to expand...

Hmm, any modern or current top end TIM will be an improvement over AS5. TIM's like PK1/PK3, Shin Etsu are good starters. I use PK3 as my everyday staple paste. For important applications I use CLU cuz its rocks. It's pretty easy to apply if you know how to do it the easy way, otherwise it can be a nightmare. Pro tip use masking tape and baby wipes.

https://imageshack.com/i/f53kmxj


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ok, so you have a reference 7990 on an AC block and a custom 7970x2 (ie Devil) on the EK??? So the reference is the one w/ higher temps? Btw, fill out your rig specs (go to your profile and to "rig builder").
> I used it on my delid 4670K


I have the rig builder form filled out.

1x7990 Powercolor (older design)Basically the Devil design.GPU design is different also there are 2 DVI ports on the back instead of 1.
1x7990 XFX (newer design) reference
I have them both clocked at 1100/1500 Temps do not change if I go to stock.

I don't plan on deliding my GPU.


----------



## wermad

Which has the higher temps then? The XFx reference 7990 or the custom Powercolor 7970x2?

Btw, go to your profile, go down to the bottom, click on edit to fill your rig specs. It will auto populate on your posts







.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Which has the higher temps then? The XFx reference 7990 or the custom Powercolor 7970x2?
> 
> Btw, go to your profile, go down to the bottom, click on edit to fill your rig specs. It will auto populate on your posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The reference card XFX.


----------



## wermad

Have you ran xfx on its own?


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Have you ran xfx on its own?


Nope not at all. Run it by itself and see what temps I get.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Nope not at all. Run it by itself and see what temps I get.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ok, so you have a reference 7990 on an AC block and a custom 7970x2 (ie Devil) on the EK??? So the reference is the one w/ higher temps? Btw, fill out your rig specs (go to your profile and to "rig builder").
> I used it on my delid 4670K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the rig builder form filled out.
> 
> 1x7990 Powercolor (older design)Basically the Devil design.GPU design is different also there are 2 DVI ports on the back instead of 1.
> 1x7990 XFX (newer design) reference
> I have them both clocked at 1100/1500 Temps do not change if I go to stock.
> 
> I don't plan on deliding my GPU.
Click to expand...

that is good, because there is no lid !


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is good, because there is no lid !


Lol, I think he missed where my last sentence was for Tsm's quote







. I think the Fermis were the last gpu w/ an ihs???


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i cant believe you use anything conductive on your gpu, more power to you. but i wont either IC diamond or MX4


What paste do you recommend for R9 290 GPUs and AMD FX 8350 CPU in a WC loop? I have an Arctic Silver 5 syringe that I have used without problem for my CPU and GPU but its almost empty. Its time to buy more paste.


----------



## phallacy

Hey guys,

I just put my second 290x in my system and these are my results on a Heaven run.


Can anyone comment on how that score is for a crossfire setup?

My only problem is Heaven is showing that only one card is detected where as trixx / afterburner and catalyst control center all say I have two. Also in trixx even when I disable the synchronize card settings, I can't seem to change the VDDC offset on the second card. The second and just installed one is XFX and on the box it says voltage unlocked.

All in all though I absolutely love the performance increase. Currently running them both at 1100/1500 memory and with stock coolers. Will put them underwater very soon.

Another screenshot for proof.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is good, because there is no lid !


Mega or Wermad,TSM Can I get away with running the IC Diamond on the GPU. Considering its on its way. Thanks


----------



## tsm106

You can do whatever you want but I wouldn't. Especially when there is CLU available which is not an abrasive engineered TIM. Also CLU doesn't cause stiction so you don't ever have to twist to remove the cooler or block thus never getting into a situation of grinding down your die inadvertently.


----------



## King4x4

Okay lads. I am officially hooked on the 290Xs!

Quad 290xs are ripping [email protected] on Ultra settings... The game is playable with a minimum FPS of 50 and an average of 60 with 4xAA!

Sad thing is that maybe due to the AA my frame variance is a bit higher... Drop it to 2xAA and it becomes much smoother and turn it off completely and it becomes butter smooth.

Big improvement over 3x780s even when clocked at 1242mhz... Waiting to put these 290Xs under water and see how they perform at max level!

Best thing is...The DP adapter allowed to be overclocked to 72mhz... So running [email protected]! and the DP to DVI adapter seems to be much better stable then on the 7970... Had multiple crashes and signal loss every night but on the 290x stable.


----------



## wermad

Awesome! Knew you would like amd again







. I'm loving 5x1 gaming







on my quads. The experience is a bit challenging but its like going MMG for the first time. Eventually I'll get used to it







. Changing my loop and waiting on my new board to ship so I'm down again







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i cant believe you use anything conductive on your gpu, more power to you. but i wont either IC diamond or MX4
> 
> 
> 
> What paste do you recommend for R9 290 GPUs and AMD FX 8350 CPU in a WC loop? I have an Arctic Silver 5 syringe that I have used without problem for my CPU and GPU but its almost empty. Its time to buy more paste.
Click to expand...

i use mx4 or ic diamond, but any high tier tim would be fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is good, because there is no lid !
> 
> 
> 
> Mega or Wermad,TSM Can I get away with running the IC Diamond on the GPU. Considering its on its way. Thanks
Click to expand...

you can yes your rig you can do what you want, i dont like CLU ( personal pref ) but you may !


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Okay lads. I am officially hooked on the 290Xs!
> 
> Quad 290xs are ripping [email protected] on Ultra settings... The game is playable with a minimum FPS of 50 and an average of 60 with 4xAA!
> 
> Sad thing is that maybe due to the AA my frame variance is a bit higher... Drop it to 2xAA and it becomes much smoother and turn it off completely and it becomes butter smooth.
> 
> Big improvement over 3x780s even when clocked at 1242mhz... Waiting to put these 290Xs under water and see how they perform at max level!
> 
> Best thing is...The DP adapter allowed to be overclocked to 72mhz... So running [email protected]! and the DP to DVI adapter seems to be much better stable then on the 7970... Had multiple crashes and signal loss every night but on the 290x stable.


----------



## wermad

I'm using my old tim ceramique. Temps are pretty good so I have no complaints. Seems like the syringe will never end









@Jflisk, any news?


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm using my old tim ceramique. Temps are pretty good so I have no complaints. Seems like the syringe will never end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jflisk, any news?


All the stuff just showed up going to re TIM my GPu in a few.


----------



## Anthropolis

Anyone tried Tuniq TX-4 on their gpu? I've been using my first tube of it on this build and am very happy. I like that it's not conductive so I don't stress about that. But I've been a Arctic Silver fanboy since day one so I was just ready to try something new









BTW I remember my tube of AS Ceramique was endless! I think I actually gave the last away before it ran out lol!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Anyone tried Tuniq TX-4 on their gpu? I've been using my first tube of it on this build and am very happy. I like that it's not conductive so I don't stress about that. But I've been a Arctic Silver fanboy since day one so I was just ready to try something new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I remember my tube of AS Ceramique was endless! I think I actually gave the last away before it ran out lol!


I use Sin-Estu


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm using my old tim ceramique. Temps are pretty good so I have no complaints. Seems like the syringe will never end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jflisk, any news?


I got the IC Diamond per Megamans suggestion and Fuji poly pads. My temps are now GPU1 36,GPU2 37,GPU3 38 and GPU4 38 Idel. At load GPU1 43,GPU2 45,GPU3 46,GPU 47-48 Max.Ran combustor test GPU1 44,GPU2 46,GPU3 49,GPU4 51.6 or 7C off the top think Im good. Still have the 24V converter coming for my pump. Should be here Wednesday night. I own it now might as well install it.


----------



## wermad

Good drop there









Any difference if you run the xfx on its own?


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Good drop there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any difference if you run the xfx on its own?


I didnt get that far.I would have to take the loop apart twice not enough time in the day for that. I should probably get more radiator considering I have 2x240 and a 120. Holding back a FX9590 220W (mine likes to stay at 5.0 GHZ with just turbo core turned on all cores never go below 4.9.Checked with HWmonitor) 2x7990 450Wx2 = 900W max. Think one 7990 at full tilt is 450W I read anywhere between 375 and 450W (betting on the latter). I am trying to keep it all in the case had to do a lot of modding to pull it off. Fractical design R1 Black Pearl was not made for water cooling. It is now. We had the discussion about the D5 pump before. The XSPC (the one I have) is rated at 317 GPH and 262 GPH is most of the other D5 pumps.So I am going to see if I can get the 317 with the 24V adapter.I think I may gain from the extra flow (if any). I have 3x90 2xGPU blocks - 1 CPU block - the rads listed above and about 5FT of tubing.


----------



## Delphi

Hi guys, I am having some Crossfire issues with my R9 270x's. I wont get full usage in any game anymore. It was actually worse when I had the bios's overvolted. In Furmark I would get the same FPS with Crossfire disabled and Enabled. Changed back to stock bios and it fixed the furmark issues. But Skyrim I would say is the worst, Bioshock Infinite is not much better though. I get much better fps with crossfire off than on in Skyrim. It never used to be like that. I have scrubbed the drivers tons of times using ATIman uninstaller. Could it be that, that program isn't doing the job correctly?

On a positive note, I got some really good settings in for mining. Both cards getting 470kh/s


----------



## Cryo Sinder

1. ensure both cards are in dual 16x slots if available
2. reseat the cards
3. reseat the crossfirex connector
4. reset your voltages to the norm
5. open the catalyst controler and ensure that crossfirex is enabled
6. if all else fails, you may have a bad card, crossfire cable,, or both


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Mad Pistol ---- [2] Powercolor HD 7870 MYST Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First crossfire setup, and so far, it's been fairly smooth now that AMD has their frametiming stuff worked out.


I have almost the same setup!, welcome.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> I have almost the same setup!, welcome.


It's tuff to beat 7870's or 270x's price to performance. For a minute there the 290's @ $400 or so were right there but now that it's getting hard to get them @ $500 ea, not any more. A pair of 7870's or 270x's or like me a mix of both, is as good as it get's. I would bet those Myst's have great game performance.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's tuff to beat 7870's or 270x's price to performance. For a minute there the 290's @ $400 or so were right there but now that it's getting hard to get them @ $500 ea, not any more. A pair of 7870's or 270x's or like me a mix of both, is as good as it get's. I would bet those Myst's have great game performance.


That's why I went with two Asus 7870s, they were a steal at 180$ and $170, just an easy overclock from being 270x's at $40+ cheaper, and don't have the driver problems







I'm happy for now. I had initially gotten a 260x, and it had so many driver problems, would crash on any YouTube or flash vid, wouldn't play BluRays without crashing, and it turns out those problems are common in the new 2xx lineup.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> That's why I went with two Asus 7870s, they were a steal at 180$ and $170, just an easy overclock from being 270x's at $40+ cheaper, and don't have the driver problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy for now. I had initially gotten a 260x, and it had so many driver problems, would crash on any YouTube or flash vid, wouldn't play BluRays without crashing, and it turns out those problems are common in the new 2xx lineup.


Have had no big issues with my 270x.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> That's why I went with two Asus 7870s, they were a steal at 180$ and $170, just an easy overclock from being 270x's at $40+ cheaper, and don't have the driver problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy for now. I had initially gotten a 260x, and it had so many driver problems, would crash on any YouTube or flash vid, wouldn't play BluRays without crashing, and it turns out those problems are common in the new 2xx lineup.


The same with me. I went with two Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC's, both @ 1100Mhz.

I paid $239.00 for one and bought a used one on Ebay for $180.00. They work great in Crossfire on my Sabertooth 990FX R2.0!!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphi*
> 
> Hi guys, I am having some Crossfire issues with my R9 270x's. I wont get full usage in any game anymore. It was actually worse when I had the bios's overvolted. In Furmark I would get the same FPS with Crossfire disabled and Enabled. Changed back to stock bios and it fixed the furmark issues. But Skyrim I would say is the worst, Bioshock Infinite is not much better though. I get much better fps with crossfire off than on in Skyrim. It never used to be like that. I have scrubbed the drivers tons of times using ATIman uninstaller. Could it be that, that program isn't doing the job correctly?
> 
> On a positive note, I got some really good settings in for mining. Both cards getting 470kh/s


i would start with reinstalling drivers


----------



## aaroc

For R9 290 standard what thermal pads do you recommend if I wanna use full block WC? Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

basic 6mk/ws are fine for 99% of people size is what ever the waterblock manufacture recommends !


----------



## Tugz

Upgraded. Goodbye 7950s.

Hello MSI R9 280X Gaming Series Video Cards


----------



## Mega Man

congrats, but it is more of a side grade, essentially you went from 7950 to 7970 as the 280s are just 7970 rebrands


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> congrats, but it is more of a side grade, essentially you went from 7950 to 7970 as the 280s are just 7970 rebrands


3DMark Firestrike 280x's results
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1629213

3DMark Firestrike 7950's results
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1538618

=)

Results clearly shows it ain't no side grade.


----------



## Mega Man

not bad congrats !~


----------



## Widde

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493815503479/ ^_^ Drivers should be out soon and it "seems" to benefit multi gpu systems quite good









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-mantle-live/ up to 58% with 2 290xs and a 3970x and better frame times but we'll find out if its true soon I hope ^^


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2979150493815503479/ ^_^ Drivers should be out and it "seems" to benefit multi gpu systems quite good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-mantle-live/ up to 58% with 2 290xs and a 3970x and better frame times but we'll find out if its true soon I hope ^^


Someone posted a quote from AMD saying that the lower end cards I.E. 7000 series and 270x or 280x will not see that much of a increase but judging from that article I would say that is not true. I hope I will see at least 15% with my set-up.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Someone posted a quote from AMD saying that the lower end cards I.E. 7000 series and 270x or 280x will not see that much of a increase but judging from that article I would say that is not true. I hope I will see at least 15% with my set-up.


Crossfire seems to scale extremely well with it, Now to see if it lives up to expectations







I really hope it does but i'm not holding my breath for any incredible numbers


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

They said they're working on the others but Hawaii is the only one seeing big boosts rights now.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> They said they're working on the others but Hawaii is the only one seeing big boosts rights now.


From what I have been reading even the 7850 is getting a 14+% increase. We will see though, it's not even released yet.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Everything GCN should be getting a boost. Higher-end GPUs are more CPU-bound, so they'll see the greatest benefits however. My system is somewhat crippled since AMD did not implement hypertransport too well. I'm running it at 2600MHz all the time so performance is hopefully more consistent, but Intel is so much farther ahead in chipsets and CPUs.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Everything GCN should be getting a boost. Higher-end GPUs are more CPU-bound, so they'll see the greatest benefits however. My system is somewhat crippled since AMD did not implement hypertransport too well. I'm running it at 2600MHz all the time so performance is hopefully more consistent, but Intel is so much farther ahead in chipsets and CPUs.


I guess that depends on how much you want to spend. I don't have too much trouble with my FX 8350 and unless you want to talk about physics scores in 3Dmark11 or some thing it does much better than any Intel at the same price point. In games I have not felt that my CPU has held me back at all. @ 1080p I should be able to play BF4 maxed out without problems from the CPU.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

For $200 I'd actually take a Xeon E3 over an 8350 for multithreaded CPU-bound tasks. An 8350 would be a lot better if you're overclocking however. It's just Wintel having a monopoly on the consumer electronics market, which ARM and Linux are starting to chip away at. I am curious as to how Mantle will work with Nvidia GPUs if at all. It's optimized for GCN but I think anybody is free to use the API.


----------



## wrxxx

4way 7970 lightnings!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> For $200 I'd actually take a Xeon E3 over an 8350 for multithreaded CPU-bound tasks. An 8350 would be a lot better if you're overclocking however. It's just Wintel having a monopoly on the consumer electronics market, which ARM and Linux are starting to chip away at. I am curious as to how Mantle will work with Nvidia GPUs if at all. It's optimized for GCN but I think anybody is free to use the API.


If it a huge success I don't see how Nvidia could not jump in. I doubt any current cards would be able to but they sure could design cards that will be able to. If you are overclocking and gaming the 8350 would be better, all of that other stuff I don't do anyhow.


----------



## Anthropolis

Anyone had issues with GPUTweak making your 2nd card stuck on 99% or 100% load? If I set it to start with Windows or use the app at any time, it immediately causes my 2nd Asus 7870 to get stuck at full load and at max clock. Obviously this makes it run really hot... And to stop it I have to do a full reboot. I mean even after I exit the app and be sure it's not running in program manager. I've had to stop using GPUTweak completely







and Afterburner works fine.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Everything GCN should be getting a boost. Higher-end GPUs are more CPU-bound, so they'll see the greatest benefits however. My system is somewhat crippled since AMD did not implement hypertransport too well. I'm running it at 2600MHz all the time so performance is hopefully more consistent, but Intel is so much farther ahead in chipsets and CPUs.


not really show me one that can render as fast as amd and with out costing a grand

when will people learn amd is not chasing intel for performance. they are leading the industry in other things !
besides that 2600 is plenty for 2 cards, i have mine at 3900 whats your excuse {sounds like it is time to oc that baby ?? }and it is 100% stable will intels get bigger numbers in synthetics yes. does it matter in gaming not so much i have run it for much longer times then that, but i mainly use dvdfab for stability testing, it pushes the system much harder then prime or ibtavx and it actually stresses the HT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> For $200 I'd actually take a Xeon E3 over an 8350 for multithreaded CPU-bound tasks. An 8350 would be a lot better if you're overclocking however. It's just Wintel having a monopoly on the consumer electronics market, which ARM and Linux are starting to chip away at. I am curious as to how Mantle will work with Nvidia GPUs if at all. It's optimized for GCN but I think anybody is free to use the API.
> 
> 
> 
> If it a huge success I don't see how Nvidia could not jump in. I doubt any current cards would be able to but they sure could design cards that will be able to. If you are overclocking and gaming the 8350 would be better, all of that other stuff I don't do anyhow.
Click to expand...

because they are nvidia if they cant profit from it, they just really dont care !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Anyone had issues with GPUTweak making your 2nd card stuck on 99% or 100% load? If I set it to start with Windows or use the app at any time, it immediately causes my 2nd Asus 7870 to get stuck at full load and at max clock. Obviously this makes it run really hot... And to stop it I have to do a full reboot. I mean even after I exit the app and be sure it's not running in program manager. I've had to stop using GPUTweak completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Afterburner works fine.


yea gpu tweek nightmares, welcome, now you know why to avoid asus cards !


----------



## Anthropolis

Meh, I'm on my fourth Asus card, and so far I'm happy except for a couple strange things that I've learned to overcome. But I'm not mining or pushing the limits. I'm not a fanboy though, I might jump ship any time. GPUTweak though wow... I ended up uninstalling it totally due to that one issue . Call me crazy but a software bug that locks up the second card, from your very own company, is a red flag. There could be no other bigger software bug than that.


----------



## Widde

Is it possible to use DDU and install drivers without taking out the 2nd card?


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Is it possible to use DDU and install drivers without taking out the 2nd card?


DDU uninstalls everything. I have never had to remove my second card.If I am understanding the question correctly.Thanks


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> DDU uninstalls everything. I have never had to remove my second card.If I am understanding the question correctly.Thanks


Sorry if I was unclear ^^ Meant when installing new drivers fresh if I need to remove the 2nd card to install them properly


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Sorry if I was unclear ^^ Meant when installing new drivers fresh if I need to remove the 2nd card to install them properly


You dont need to remove the second card at all.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> You dont need to remove the second card at all.


Yep,

As a matter of fact I have had to reinstall them after adding a second card for some reason and when I switch them around. I don't know if that's normal but I had to.


----------



## Mega Man

it is also recommended to disable cfx when installing drivers ( dont ask me why, someone who knows far more then me about GPUs said to do this )


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is also recommended to disable cfx when installing drivers ( dont ask me why, someone who knows far more then me about GPUs said to do this )


That's odd I have never had a problem removing or installing drivers. Then again I cant disable xfire


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is also recommended to disable cfx when installing drivers ( dont ask me why, someone who knows far more then me about GPUs said to do this )
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd I have never had a problem removing or installing drivers. Then again I cant disable xfire
Click to expand...

The process of uninstalling drivers removes crossfire. .. ya! Crossfire also is enabled by default once drivers are reinstalled.


----------



## Alastair

So here is a sign of things to come for my 6850's...... DUM DUM DUUUUUUUUMMMMMM! Yes I did fork out cash for water cooling rather than new cards. Wanna see these babies at the top at HWBOT

Just awaiting arrival of blocks, tubing and fans.


----------



## phallacy

Put both my 290Xs and CPU in a loop. Used the xspc photon and 360 and 280 res with the xspc razor blocks. I was able to both my cards to 1200/1625 with +75 mv and 50 power limit. Tried a push to 1300 but heaven wouldn't start and had to reset. Could run it at 1250 but there were lots of artifacts. Didn't go over +100 mV though so I might try again later.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Put both my 290Xs and CPU in a loop. Used the xspc photon and 360 and 280 res with the xspc razor blocks. I was able to both my cards to 1200/1625 with +75 mv and 50 power limit. Tried a push to 1300 but heaven wouldn't start and had to reset. Could run it at 1250 but there were lots of artifacts. Didn't go over +100 mV though so I might try again later.


2 words, card temps,


----------



## Anthropolis

Hey all, I wrote up a guide to modding a Crossfire bridge using my new improved method. I know we've seen many modded xfire bridges, but I haven't seen one that looks good yet, so I set out for something special







So if you're interested, here it is







www.overclock.net/t/1464340/guide-mod-your-crossfire-sli-bridge-many-pics-links


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Hey all, I wrote up a guide to modding a Crossfire bridge using my new improved method. I know we've seen many modded xfire bridges, but I haven't seen one that looks good yet, so I set out for something special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you're interested, here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net/t/1464340/guide-mod-your-crossfire-sli-bridge-many-pics-links


i have to give you credit it is a good writeup.

of course it would not be necessary if they would just make a PCB one or one like the evga hard ones ! i swear it is like nvidia has a patent on the hard pcbs or something ! ( wish lan party did not go under ! )


----------



## Anthropolis

Haha yeah and why do the crossfire ones have to be so ugly!? Like something from 1992. At least some like the MSI and ROG ones are black.


----------



## Mega Man

gigas is worse ...


why would you put the writing on the outside ??!?


----------



## 15130

Can I expect the price of the 7970s to drop at some point ?
I originally wanted to get a second 770 for other rig once the price was low enough (mainly waiting for the next generation of Nvidia graphics cards) and thought I'd do the same for my AMD rig, but considering the prices....
Also how good would two 7970 Ghz edition run together ?


----------



## Gereti

allright, i post this here too
today, i bought (payd) 6e+1.4e post¨s from new 15cm pci-e x16>x16 riser

now i hope that would come soon, so i would fit my 6970 back in my case, and no one cant whine anymore that *6990 isn't CF card*


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15130*
> 
> Can I expect the price of the 7970s to drop at some point ?
> I originally wanted to get a second 770 for other rig once the price was low enough (mainly waiting for the next generation of Nvidia graphics cards) and thought I'd do the same for my AMD rig, but considering the prices....
> Also how good would two 7970 Ghz edition run together ?


1 7970 = 280x,
2 dont get ghz editions


----------



## 15130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2 dont get ghz editions


Well that is far too late, can I know why ?


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2 words, card temps,


Oh shoot sorry I put them in the 290x thread I believe. Cards are maxing out at 45-50c depending on ambient in heaven but closer to 44-45 in games. My house is usually between 22 and 25c. The VRM temps max I have in my log is 56 on vrm 1 and 41 on vrm 2.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15130*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2 dont get ghz editions
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is far too late, can I know why ?
Click to expand...

they are voltage locked, and usually not ref editions


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> now i hope that would come soon, so i would fit my 6970 back in my case, and no one cant whine anymore that *6990 isn't CF card*


Oh, no. We can still whine. It's the Internet after all!







It is crossfire, but you just can't see the bridge.

Anyway, sad or happy news depending on your views. I have basically sold my 7850s (for more than I paid for too!) and bought a 650Ti BOOST to replace them. When the GPU market restabilizes, I'll grab a 770, or I'll grab a Maxwell card when they come out, or I'll grab a used 780 when people ditch their old stuff for the shiny new 880. For now, it's farewell, but I'll return when AMD becomes awesome and reasonably priced again.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Oh, no. We can still whine. It's the Internet after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is crossfire, but you just can't see the bridge.
> 
> Anyway, sad or happy news depending on your views. I have basically sold my 7850s (for more than I paid for too!) and bought a 650Ti BOOST to replace them. When the GPU market restabilizes, I'll grab a 770, or I'll grab a Maxwell card when they come out, or I'll grab a used 780 when people ditch their old stuff for the shiny new 880. For now, it's farewell, but I'll return when AMD becomes awesome and reasonably priced again.


Hey, you can't becose then i have 6990+6970 crossed with bridge








SO then there are *real 2 card CF*









But yeah, internet is allways...internet...


----------



## 15130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they are voltage locked, and usually not ref editions


Aww, I wish I'd known this sooner... Well I might just get another set of cards then, thanks for the info...


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15130*
> 
> Aww, I wish I'd known this sooner... Well I might just get another set of cards then, thanks for the info...


Haha this is site is the home for "I wish I'd known this sooner" information.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> gigas is worse ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would you put the writing on the outside ??!?


Eek! Yeah they even have the lot number / quality control decals on the outside! Yeah If I had an SLI of any brand I would cover it with something just because of those exposed contacts.


----------



## Devildog83

A bit of X-Fire info for those who may be interested - There are pics of the actual bench's of these in the R9 280x/270x thread here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1432035/official-amd-r9-280x-280-270x-270-owners-club/3830 It's a 270x X-Fired with a 7870.

3DMark11 - Graphics
7870 x 1 - 9353
X-Fire - 18651

3DMark - FireStrike - Graphics
7870 x 1 - 6421
X-Fire - 12630

Valley - FPS/Points
7870 x 1 - 37.5/1568
X-Fire - 68.0/2845


----------



## Gereti

allright, got yesterday my supercheap pci-e riser, and now i have my 6970+6990 trifire back









...but it look's horrible...

E: and i have lost my long asus crossfire bridge ;(


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> allright, got yesterday my supercheap pci-e riser, and now i have my 6970+6990 trifire back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but it look's horrible...
> 
> E: and i have lost my long asus crossfire bridge ;(


Pictures!! haha


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Pictures!! haha


Allright








Aand here we go


Tight stuff


All pics http://imgur.com/a/xokg3#0


----------



## Devildog83

Holy cow Gereti, you need to find more stuff to cram in there.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Holy cow Gereti, you need to find more stuff to cram in there.


Pff, I need Bigger case









I have been looking Rosewill Blakhawk becose it would be able to take my 6970+6990 CF without that riser








then i should update my psu's to one bigger, and then would be time to buy FX8320/etc









Pff, i need lot's, lot's of money


----------



## wermad

I'm putting a new build together using the Blackhawk Ultra and 140mm radiators. If my MB shows today, ill have build log hopefully by this weekend. Running a UT60 420 and two UT60 280s, with cougar p/p fans. That should be enough for my loop: CPU, 4x gpu, 2x ram, &2x MB,

edit:


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm putting a new build together using the Blackhawk Ultra and 140mm radiators. If my MB shows today, ill have build log hopefully by this weekend. Running a UT60 420 and two UT60 280s, with cougar p/p fans. That should be enough for my loop: CPU, 4x gpu, 2x ram, &2x MB,
> 
> edit:


Not enough radiator. You need one from a car.









New door for your rig


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Not enough radiator. You need one from a car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New door for your rig


Bhahahaa that made me lol very loud! Thank you! Moar radeeaterz!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Bhahahaa that made me lol very loud! Thank you! Moar radeeaterz!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Bhahahaa that made me lol very loud! Thank you! Moar radeeaterz!


Try this -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Red1776

just need the blocks...

4x MSI 4GB R 290x


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Try this -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


HAHaa holy smokes that is awesome! I can't quite tell what it is though... a GPU or CPU block? Whatever it is, looks excellent!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Not enough radiator. You need one from a car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New door for your rig


Previous CaseLabs case had seven 480mm rads and two 240mm







.

Sad news, installing drivers for my new mb and cpu and then the whole thing went down. Was only running air and one gpu. Psu no longer powering on the system







. Pulled the cheapo psu from my wife's oem and vrfd my components are fine. Rma time for the Lepa







. Not sure how long this is gonna take. I was so close....







...., I is a sad panda







.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Previous CaseLabs case had seven 480mm rads and two 240mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sad news, installing drivers for my new mb and cpu and then the whole thing went down. Was only running air and one gpu. Psu no longer powering on the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pulled the cheapo psu from my wife's oem and vrfd my components are fine. Rma time for the Lepa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure how long this is gonna take. I was so close....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...., I is a sad panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sorry to hear the Wermad. Hate when the send bad parts really ruins the day.


----------



## wermad

I used the psu from an oem machine and the mb and cpu did boot. So I'm happy those guys are ok. Psu will need replacement. Just shot the company a support request email. I'm going to my local Frys to pick up a temporary psu to at least power on a couple of my cards.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> HAHaa holy smokes that is awesome! I can't quite tell what it is though... a GPU or CPU block? Whatever it is, looks excellent!


It's a Dual CPU cooler from an old MAC. That whole thing mounts on the motherboard.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> just need the blocks...
> 
> 4x MSI 4GB R 290x


Pop over to the R9 280x/270x club and I will sign you up. I would really love to see how that project comes out.


----------



## King4x4

Well lads 4x290x are too good at 7680x1440.... 80-120 fps on BF4 is laughing matter (on ultra but AA is off AND WITHOUT MANTLE).

Oh yes... forgot.... Stay away from 14.1... It's bad with eyefinity+crossfire. Talking unstable as hell.

Blocks will be on the 290s as soon as I can get some spare time to complete Hydra 2.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Well lads 4x290x are too good at 7680x1440.... 80-120 fps on BF4 is laughing matter (on ultra but AA is off AND WITHOUT MANTLE).
> 
> Oh yes... forgot.... Stay away from 14.1... It's bad with eyefinity+crossfire. Talking unstable as hell.
> 
> Blocks will be on the 290s as soon as I can get some spare time to complete Hydra 2.


14.1
-6990+6970 Trifire
-100% stable


----------



## King4x4

On the 290x had multiple crashes and just utter stutter.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Well lads 4x290x are too good at 7680x1440.... 80-120 fps on BF4 is laughing matter (on ultra but AA is off AND WITHOUT MANTLE).
> 
> Oh yes... forgot.... Stay away from 14.1... It's bad with eyefinity+crossfire. Talking unstable as hell.
> 
> Blocks will be on the 290s as soon as I can get some spare time to complete Hydra 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> On the 290x had multiple crashes and just utter stutter.


it is an issue with bf4 and yes it is on the to do list

btw those cards red has are 290x !!!


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> just need the blocks...
> 
> 4x MSI 4GB R 290x


What blocks are you going to buy?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> just need the blocks...
> 
> 4x MSI 4GB R 290x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blocks are you going to buy?
Click to expand...

I am going with the heatkiller + bridge


----------



## wermad

Curious why the name "290X" is blocked in the pic for all four boxes,







???

Sweet cards non-the-less


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am going with the heatkiller + bridge


Why did you choose that brand and model? Im lloking for R9 290 waterblocks too.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Curious why the name "290X" is blocked in the pic for all four boxes,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Sweet cards non-the-less


skeptics...geez



I used the heatkillers on my 4 x 7970 rig and get great results.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> just need the blocks...
> 
> 4x MSI 4GB R 290x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm jelly! Did you order those directly from AMD? Please do tell


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=club3d
> 
> club3d finally hit the us !!!!!!


----------



## wermad

Their MST hub has been available at newegg for a few months.


----------



## Mega Man

i never knew that


----------



## Widde

Is there any possible way of getting crossfire to work in windowed mode?







Havent found anything usefull so far


----------



## King4x4

As far as I know... no chance!


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> skeptics...geez
> 
> I used the heatkillers on my 4 x 7970 rig and get great results.


Why didn't you just pickup reference cards if you were going to toss them under water?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> skeptics...geez
> 
> I used the heatkillers on my 4 x 7970 rig and get great results.
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you just pickup reference cards if you were going to toss them under water?
Click to expand...

well first of all the boards are of ref design and fit full coverage blocks
secondly AMD sent me these for a story/article I am doing on AMD in the high performance market


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well first of all the boards are of ref design and fit full coverage blocks
> secondly AMD sent me these for a story/article I am doing on AMD in the high performance market


I was asking from a price prospective, as you said the 290X gaming only has a non-reference cooler but still has a reference board but is $50-80 more than reference cards currently. However, I got my answer, you were given the cards so cost is irrelevant to you


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well first of all the boards are of ref design and fit full coverage blocks
> secondly AMD sent me these for a story/article I am doing on AMD in the high performance market


Wich Mobo are you going to use with the 4x R9 290X ?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well first of all the boards are of ref design and fit full coverage blocks
> secondly AMD sent me these for a story/article I am doing on AMD in the high performance market
> 
> 
> 
> Wich Mobo are you going to use with the 4x R9 290X ?
Click to expand...

I am using the UD7 rev 3.0 and 2.2kW of power. : )


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am using the UD7 rev 3.0 and 2.2kW of power. : )


That is the AM3+ 990FX Version? Do you had any problem with that Mobo? I read the manual and it can do 4 GPU 8x-8x-8x-8x connected to the NB. The CrossHair 5 Formula Z has only 3 PCI-e connected to the NB 16x-8x-8x and the 4th 16x PCI-e only works at4x and connected to the SB. Currently I have a CH5FZ FX 8350 and 3x R9290 waiting to be Watercooled. im just considereing trading my Mobo for a UD7 to be able to do a QuadFireX. more info!!!!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am using the UD7 rev 3.0 and 2.2kW of power. : )
> 
> 
> 
> That is the AM3+ 990FX Version? Do you had any problem with that Mobo? I read the manual and it can do 4 GPU 8x-8x-8x-8x connected to the NB. The CrossHair 5 Formula Z has only 3 PCI-e connected to the NB 16x-8x-8x and the 4th 16x PCI-e only works at4x and connected to the SB. Currently I have a CH5FZ FX 8350 and 3x R9290 waiting to be Watercooled. im just considereing trading my Mobo for a UD7 to be able to do a QuadFireX. more info!!!!
Click to expand...

I own CVF-Z and have run quadfire with the use of a PCIe riser with no problems.
I also own 3 of the UD7 (990 FX) at x8/x8/x8/x8 rev 1.1 (with LLC) it is far and away my favorite board. I have not encountered and problems at all
when it comes to the x8 PCIe lanes I always recommend that folks read this:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I own CVF-Z and have run quadfire with the use of a PCIe riser with no problems.
> I also own 3 of the UD7 (990 FX) at x8/x8/x8/x8 rev 1.1 (with LLC) it is far and away my favorite board. I have not encountered and problems at all
> when it comes to the x8 PCIe lanes I always recommend that folks read this:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html


thanks for the link! Do you have waterblocks for your Gigabyte motherboards?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I own CVF-Z and have run quadfire with the use of a PCIe riser with no problems.
> I also own 3 of the UD7 (990 FX) at x8/x8/x8/x8 rev 1.1 (with LLC) it is far and away my favorite board. I have not encountered and problems at all
> when it comes to the x8 PCIe lanes I always recommend that folks read this:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the link! Do you have waterblocks for your Gigabyte motherboards?
Click to expand...

I do not, I don't like what board blocks do to the flow. I prefer to place a good fan on the VRM/NB array
as such:



temps never go above 40c and most of the time around 35c

The whole thing is being rebuilt, I started a build log a while back before my wife got sick, i am going to revive it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog

of course the 7970 are going up for sale, but the theme will be the same.


----------



## Echoa

Im excited to be joining the CF club soon : ] my second 6970 will be arriving tomorrow (got one on ebay for cheap and wanted to try CF anyway) Hoping 6970CF will last me another year or so till i decide to get a newer card.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Im excited to be joining the CF club soon : ] my second 6970 will be arriving tomorrow (got one on ebay for cheap and wanted to try CF anyway) Hoping 6970CF will last me another year or so till i decide to get a newer card.


Or at least until the R9 cards come back off of there crazy price increases.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> thanks for the link! Do you have waterblocks for your Gigabyte motherboards?


Its more aesthetics tbh but some swear that the drop in temps helps their oc. I've had a few mb blocks before and flow was never an issue for me. I'm still running the same 35X at full speed







. My psu decided to quit on me so I never got a chance to test this:


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Or at least until the R9 cards come back off of there crazy price increases.


no kidding!! I want to try me some 290X Crossfire to take place of my 7970's. Damn the greedy retailers! Being a GPU enthusiast in this market sucks. I should open my own shop and charge MSRP with awesome customer service.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its more aesthetics tbh but some swear that the drop in temps helps their oc. I've had a few mb blocks before and flow was never an issue for me. I'm still running the same 35X at full speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My psu decided to quit on me so I never got a chance to test this:


The beast!!!!! Loving this!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> no kidding!! I want to try me some 290X Crossfire to take place of my 7970's. Damn the greedy retailers! Being a GPU enthusiast in this market sucks. I should open my own shop and charge MSRP with awesome customer service.


I would be a customer as long as your prices were sensible.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would be a customer as long as your prices were sensible.


No joke - I'll buy two XFX R9 290/X from you today for MSRP


----------



## Devildog83

New high in 3Dmark11 with X-Fire 7870 270x - Still don't know why it lists my cards as HIS instead of Powercolor.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7965869


----------



## wermad

Very nice









The readout is also weird for my setup. I think mine comes up as just "amd 7970".


----------



## Gereti

My 3dm11 score haven't upped on my 3dmark account ;(

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4910690
wantage score, should try now again, with my oc'd graphics card and cpu


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> My 3dm11 score haven't upped on my 3dmark account ;(
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4910690
> wantage score, should try now again, with my oc'd graphics card and cpu


maybe your trifire is not working. try to re-enable just prior to running the bench. my oc'ed 7950 got a graphics score of 42600.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> maybe your trifire is not working. try to re-enable just prior to running the bench. my oc'ed 7950 got a graphics score of 42600.


Hmm, maby some day when i have time, i have to now clean my room, and do stuff, i have my 18's birthday 15.2 so...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Hmm, maby some day when i have time, i have to now clean my room, and do stuff, i have my 18's birthday 15.2 so...


Benching is boring. i clean the house while i do it. lol. HB Day!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Benching is boring. i clean the house while i do it. lol. HB Day!


Heh, someone's like's clean room, someone's not









And thanks,


----------



## eAT5

mine hasnt worked for 2 months since BF4 and AMD are pooping out these Drivers to save their bacon.. BSOD if i Xfire now....


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAT5*
> 
> mine hasnt worked for 2 months since BF4 and AMD are pooping out these Drivers to save their bacon.. BSOD if i Xfire now....


0 BSOD, and i'm proud of it :/

hmm, today i would test maby mantle with my 7870, not have CF with that becose it's on my matx build with scrappy A55 mobo ;/


----------



## Echoa

Well, my second 6970 arrived today and is working great :] went from 40fps avg in Bioshock Infinite to 80-100fps avg so Im pretty happy. Just had to make sure though, Im running the 14.1 beta drivers and when i first enabled crossfire and ran a game the screen had this grey flashing horizontal lines then about 3min later it stopped and has yet to do it again all day. Is this normal? I assume it has something to do with the cards syncing or something? Neither is overheating and both are at the same clocks and not doing anythign weird, just wanting to know if anyone has had this happen.


----------



## King4x4

14.1 is not suitable for crossfire.

Switch to 13.12


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> 14.1 is not suitable for crossfire.
> 
> Switch to 13.12


would if i wasnt runnin just fine, no issues far as i can tell so far besides that the second card is REALLY loud because it is reference cooler. Ill remedy that before summer though.


----------



## eAT5

im thinking about rolling back, but my single-card performance is way better than crossfire ever was.... on any software, crossfire seems like a Turd right now.... mine worked on 14.1 at first till EA patched BF4 last time. never worked on 13.12 ....


----------



## the9quad

The last BF4 patch broke the 14.1's for me as well, I tired them today to run a bench and no go.


----------



## Archea47

BF4 and crossfire is fine here for me with 14.1 (without mantle of course). One caveat is that I only uninstalled the previous drivers using the AMD/CCC uninstall utility and I went from the 13.11beta9.5 drivers to 14.1, skipping 13.12 (I had read some issue with them in the 280X club)


----------



## the9quad

I think it might be a 290/290x issue with the new "fixed" framepacing for non hawaii peeps that broke it for the hawaii peeps. Apparently having both work in the same driver is too much to ask. well I guess we get crossfire that works in the 13.12's and now you guys get it with the 14.1's maybe one day we will all play together in the same driver.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think it might be a 290/290x issue with the new "fixed" framepacing for non hawaii peeps that broke it for the hawaii peeps. Apparently having both work in the same driver is too much to ask. well I guess we get crossfire that works in the 13.12's and now you guys get it with the 14.1's maybe one day we will all play together in the same driver.


One Day, my friend ...



Actually one day (soon hopefully, cash is waiting if the price isn't insane) I'd like to join the 290/x club. I went 280x because of all the reviews about the cards being unstable ... I run my 3000RPM fans at max - if I meant going reference 290 just took high fan and had the full waterblock option I would be running 2x290 instead. The 80's are doing me well though


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAT5*
> 
> im thinking about rolling back, but my single-card performance is way better than crossfire ever was.... on any software, crossfire seems like a Turd right now.... mine worked on 14.1 at first till EA patched BF4 last time. never worked on 13.12 ....


thats too bad :\ my experience so far has been fantastic, WAY better than i expected or hoped

This rig now puts me back over 60fps in all my games and should last me till next year.


----------



## eAT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> thats too bad :\ my experience so far has been fantastic, WAY better than i expected or hoped
> 
> This rig now puts me back over 60fps in all my games and should last me till next year.


see thats what i mean . on 1 7970 i get 80/110 fps. Ultra with no cfg. no settings messed with.... getting rid of the other card. crossfire sucks on my system....


----------



## Widde

Finally temperatures on the negative side







Dropping the ambient below 12C and lets go


----------



## Widde

14.2 is live







http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows%208%20-%2064


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> 14.2 is live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows%208%20-%2064


Quote:


> Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst™ 14.2 Beta V1.3 Driver for Windows®
> Thief: Crossfire Profile update and performance improvements for single GPU configurations
> *Mantle: Multi-GPU configurations (up to 4 GPUs) running Battlefield 4 are now supported
> Frame Pacing for Dual Graphics and non-XDMA configurations above 2560x1600 are now supported with Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4
> Dual graphics DirectX 9 application issues have been resolved*
> Minecraft: Missing textures have been resolved
> 3D applications no longer see intermittent hangs or application crashes
> Resolves corruption issues seen in X-plane


FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!


Seems to run much better than 14.1 atleast so far, and 14.1 made my idle temps go up aswell :S Been on 13.12 for awhile


----------



## phallacy

Sounds promising, maybe this is the near finalized versions before the WHQL with mantle and trueaudio for Thief go live in early March per AMD? Will try out later tonight when I'm home.


----------



## CMI86

Myst 7870 LE 2 way 1100/1500 undervolted @ 1188 mV


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> 14.2 is live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows%208%20-%2064


Downloading


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> 14.2 is live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows%208%20-%2064
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst™ 14.2 Beta V1.3 Driver for Windows®
> Thief: Crossfire Profile update and performance improvements for single GPU configurations
> *Mantle: Multi-GPU configurations (up to 4 GPUs) running Battlefield 4 are now supported
> Frame Pacing for Dual Graphics and non-XDMA configurations above 2560x1600 are now supported with Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4
> Dual graphics DirectX 9 application issues have been resolved*
> Minecraft: Missing textures have been resolved
> 3D applications no longer see intermittent hangs or application crashes
> Resolves corruption issues seen in X-plane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!
Click to expand...

sure they wait till i disassemble my unit


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure they wait till i disassemble my unit


Watercooling the Sabertooth VRMs??









There's a 400MB patch sitting between me and BF4 - time to stop overclocking (reboot ... reboot ... reboot) for a few minutes to pull it down


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure they wait till i disassemble my unit
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling the Sabertooth VRMs??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a 400MB patch sitting between me and BF4 - time to stop overclocking (reboot ... reboot ... reboot) for a few minutes to pull it down
Click to expand...

haha no atm it is sidelined


----------



## tsm106

Where is yore rig? Get a move on man.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7303785/3dm11/7894543


----------



## Mega Man

haha waiting for komodos !~

on that note is the msi twin frozer ref ?

although i did buy a th10 otw to house my RIVBE and 3930k, and soon to be 290x komodo quadfire !

it will be my last case till i buy my tx10-d !!~!


----------



## Red1776

Hey Mega.

my MSI Twin Frzr are ref design

Mine are the Twin Frozr Gaming edition 912-V308-011


----------



## Mega Man

thanks !! now if only they would release one that is ref, but has 2 DP ports like the 7970/280x ..... i hate dual slot cards

or a switch that disabled the non DP ports and enables 5 additional dp ports on the second slot... at least then the second slot would not be a waste


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks !! now if only they would release one that is ref, but has 2 DP ports like the 7970/280x ..... i hate dual slot cards
> 
> or a switch that disabled the non DP ports and enables 5 additional dp ports on the second slot... at least then the second slot would not be a waste


Second this, Was also waiting to see if they would release a single slot version, even one for the R9 290X or non X version would also be nice, Just a waste of space if your going single slot with a water block.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks !! now if only they would release one that is ref, but has 2 DP ports like the 7970/280x ..... i hate dual slot cards
> 
> or a switch that disabled the non DP ports and enables 5 additional dp ports on the second slot... at least then the second slot would not be a waste
> 
> 
> 
> Second this, Was also waiting to see if they would release a single slot version, even one for the R9 290X or non X version would also be nice, Just a waste of space if your going single slot with a water block.
Click to expand...

yep:/


----------



## Gereti

allright, got +21K from 3dmark vantage with 6970+6990 CF
then took 6970 off and put 6990 on first pci-e slot and runned 3dmark vantage again, got +25K









well, maby i just, stick on my 6990 and put my 6970 on other rig...

3dmark's

Trifire http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4975029
CF http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4975058


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> allright, got +21K from 3dmark vantage with 6970+6990 CF
> then took 6970 off and put 6990 on first pci-e slot and runned 3dmark vantage again, got +25K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, maby i just, stick on my 6990 and put my 6970 on other rig...
> 
> 3dmark's
> 
> Trifire http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4975029
> CF http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4975058


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> allright, got +21K from 3dmark vantage with 6970+6990 CF
> then took 6970 off and put 6990 on first pci-e slot and runned 3dmark vantage again, got +25K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, maby i just, stick on my 6990 and put my 6970 on other rig...
> 
> 3dmark's
> 
> Trifire http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4975029
> CF http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4975058


i think crossfire does not scale well in this bench.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i think crossfire does not scale well in this bench.


Well, i test today BF4 and if it run's smoothly, i keep this setup and put 6970 on my other computer,


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> allright, got +21K from 3dmark vantage with 6970+6990 CF
> then took 6970 off and put 6990 on first pci-e slot and runned 3dmark vantage again, got +25K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, maby i just, stick on my 6990 and put my 6970 on other rig...
> 
> 3dmark's
> 
> Trifire http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4975029
> CF http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4975058
> 
> 
> 
> i think crossfire does not scale well in this bench.
Click to expand...

I can't think of a more obvious example of cpu bottleneck.


----------



## King4x4

1050 on Trifie? Serious CPU Bottleneck.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> 1050 on Trifie? Serious CPU Bottleneck.


*1055T









mmh well, i upgrade it to FX8320 when i get money, and when i have paid bill from my mobo









and well, it's okay that i can *ounly* use 6990, becose i need better graphics card on my third PC
1st: 6990 + Phenom II [email protected]
2nd: 7870Ghz + Athlon II 651K
3rd: 4870 512mb + Phenom II 960T (soon, 6970)


----------



## King4x4

That will bottleneck too. You really need to go intel on this matter.

Get a decent X79 Mobo with a 4820k and just clock it like nuts.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> That will bottleneck too. You really need to go intel on this matter.
> 
> Get a decent X79 Mobo with a 4820k and just clock it like nuts.


96€/month money to x79, are you kidding me?









well, i should get doubled money now, but still :/

and i just bought on december crosshair V -z to amd... (got it throught scool tax-free)

then i should get driving license, and whoah, it pay's more than x12 xeon...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 96€/month money to x79, are you kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i should get doubled money now, but still :/
> 
> and i just bought on december crosshair V -z to amd... (got it throught scool tax-free)
> 
> then i should get driving license, and whoah, it pay's more than x12 xeon...


tsm and King are right. there was bottleneck. it did not help in the tri run to have your thuban throttle, though. compare your cpu scores.

here my thuban oc'ed higher with a 7950 using very old driver . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4242582


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> tsm and King are right. there was bottleneck. it did not help in the tri run to have your thuban throttle, though. compare your cpu scores.
> 
> here my thuban oc'ed higher with a 7950 using very old driver . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4242582


How to hel...









how it's possible that my thuban was throttling when my cpu temp's was less than +45*C...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> How to hel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how it's possible that my thuban was throttling when my cpu temp's was less than +45*C...


could be another component like the NB. see how low your cpu score went down? unless you changed a bios settings. if you maintained the same cpu score runnning tri . . . you'ld gotten a higher overall score.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> could be another component like the NB. see how low your cpu score went down? unless you changed a bios settings. if you maintained the same cpu score runnning tri . . . you'ld gotten a higher overall score.


motherboard etc setting's 100%, unless trifire i had 6970 on mobo+ 6990 via pci-e riser on third pci-e x16 slot (x16 speed)
when i removed 6970 i took 6990 of too and put that on first x16 slot, where 6970 was,


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> motherboard etc setting's 100%, unless trifire i had 6970 on mobo+ 6990 via pci-e riser on third pci-e x16 slot (x16 speed)
> when i removed 6970 i took 6990 of too and put that on first x16 slot, where 6970 was,


An 8350 or 8320 would help a lot -
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4976304


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> An 8350 or 8320 would help a lot -
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4976304


I believe that, and i buy FX8320 when i get some money...


----------



## Devildog83

edit


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> edit


on finland, FX8320 is 145€ and 8350 is 190€, so that¨s why i was going to take 8320,

i bought (paid) today less than 25€ from antec cuhler 620 what is modded to use 2x120mm rad's, so i was planning to replace my h80i with that one,

gamerfriend just bought he's 8320 and it's run [email protected] voltage's, so that was pretty good unit i think...

now my second gamerfriend bought 8320, but i can't ask him how it run's becose he's too awfull to overclock, so he's going to keep it stock clock's i think,

butbutbut, have to take a look to FX8320 and FX8350 again, when i have money to buy one


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> on finland, FX8320 is 145€ and 8350 is 190€, so that¨s why i was going to take 8320,
> 
> i bought (paid) today less than 25€ from antec cuhler 620 what is modded to use 2x120mm rad's, so i was planning to replace my h80i with that one,
> 
> gamerfriend just bought he's 8320 and it's run [email protected] voltage's, so that was pretty good unit i think...
> 
> now my second gamerfriend bought 8320, but i can't ask him how it run's becose he's too awfull to overclock, so he's going to keep it stock clock's i think,
> 
> butbutbut, have to take a look to FX8320 and FX8350 again, when i have money to buy one


My 8350 sits @ 4.8 Ghz all day with an 100i and never have heat or stability issues, that's the biggest difference between a 8320 and 8350. It's a much higher binned chip and clocks higher with less heat. Is it worth 45 euro's", that's up to you and your budget. I know you have a very tight budget.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> An 8350 or 8320 would help a lot -
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4976304


this is why i said scaling in this bench is not that great. single 7950 using newer driver . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4536111


----------



## jagz

Happy to be here, 7970x3


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Happy to be here, 7970x3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Mega Man

welcomes !~


----------



## Bryan Cooper 10

I have a question about doing crossfire.

It will be good idea to crossfire of R7 265, doubt comes as I see many talking about negative things (consumption, temperatures and poor optimization) to make almost any combination of GPU.

Apart from a year ago saw a review of Tweaktown where 7850's crossfire (R7 265 uses the same GPU but optimized) climbed very well in performance to a 7970 GHz edition approaching and in some cases surpassing it.

I think after a year of drivers think the crossfire configurations work better than before, my account has Steam and Origin games and I guess that should not give much trouble.

He planned to buy a R9 270X but the rise of bitcoins are no longer available at reasonable price.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryan Cooper 10*
> 
> I have a question about doing crossfire.
> 
> It will be good idea to crossfire of R7 265, doubt comes as I see many talking about negative things (consumption, temperatures and poor optimization) to make almost any combination of GPU.
> 
> Apart from a year ago saw a review of Tweaktown where 7850's crossfire (R7 265 uses the same GPU but optimized) climbed very well in performance to a 7970 GHz edition approaching and in some cases surpassing it.
> 
> I think after a year of drivers think the crossfire configurations work better than before, my account has Steam and Origin games and I guess that should not give much trouble.
> 
> He planned to buy a R9 270X but the rise of bitcoins are no longer available at reasonable price.


CFX is like anything with a pc, amazing for stuff properly programmed/ optimized junk if not.

but there is a disable button !

is it worth it... hands down yes !


----------



## Devildog83

I agree with Mega here, X-Fire doesn't have near the issues I heard of in the past, I just recently joined that club but am happy I did. I have a 7870 and R9 270x and is scales extremely well an any game that needs it and as Mega said you can turn it off any time you don't need it. I would say I have an average of an 85% improvement over the 7870 alone.


----------



## aaroc

Only if you play games like F1 2013/F1 2012 its better to buy a single faster card. Both games do not scale with XFire. But all other games that I tested scale very good with Xfire: Dirt 3, Dirt Showdown, Bioshock Infinite, Sleeping dogs, etc..... You can disable Xfire per game and if you have ULPS activated, the second and up GPUs are turned off while not gaming in Xfire.







. And you can join this club


----------



## Gereti

Allright, i'm soon poor but it's worth it ;/

i was trying to buy skypefriend 550W super flower golden green pro, allmost 2v old but allmost used unit, 50€

then one, afterdawn.com forum guy offered me he's 1 month old (6.2.2014) bought 750W model, 65e including post's,

it wasn't very hard to choice may i buy that one









so i sended message to him that i buy it, on later today (clock is now allmost 1:30 at night so i'm not going to make any money transfer's, etc on this time, maby 12.00-> etc time on day

allmost poor, but money is just,....money...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Allright, i'm soon poor but it's worth it ;/
> 
> i was trying to buy skypefriend 550W super flower golden green pro, allmost 2v old but allmost used unit, 50€
> 
> then one, afterdawn.com forum guy offered me he's 1 month old (6.2.2014) bought 750W model, 65e including post's,
> 
> it wasn't very hard to choice may i buy that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i sended message to him that i buy it, on later today (clock is now allmost 1:30 at night so i'm not going to make any money transfer's, etc on this time, maby 12.00-> etc time on day
> 
> allmost poor, but money is just,....money...


nope sorry money= time
to get money you have to give up your time and work
hence money = time


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nope sorry money= time
> to get money you have to give up your time and work
> hence money = time


working when you are on school and no one wont take you to work before you have completed your school, okay









i know where i get some money on summerjob, but it's summer, now i just have to keep going with my financial Aid, what i get becose i'm on school (96€/month, but becose i'm now 18, i should get doubled ;/ , have to do something to get those...)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> working when you are on school and no one wont take you to work before you have completed your school, okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know where i get some money on summerjob, but it's summer, now i just have to keep going with my financial Aid, what i get becose i'm on school (96€/month, but becose i'm now 18, i should get doubled ;/ , have to do something to get those...)


Work hard and be patient and all good things will come in time. You are young so enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Work hard and be patient and all good things will come in time. You are young so enjoy it while you can.


Well, we see that then, and thank's, i will


----------



## Red1776

Right on DD, you have no idea how fast time starts going by as you get older.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Right on DD, you have no idea how fast time starts going by as you get older.


Well, i know actually,

It feel's like that i was just little time ago 14, then i got internet and... well, now i'm 18

but i still remember, when i was 5 and i learned to drive bike without training wheels
my best friend, 2 year's older brother was pushing me some speed, and i allmost drived to neighbor spike bush
my bike was small, with 10" wheels, it was coloured with green and lilac (*purple*), my friend has 12" model from that bike and it was coloured all around with lilac (*purple*),

i have good memory with old thing's








i remember, that i was 5, my mom was cleaning sauna, and i was drinking some tea behind him, from my teacup what have some kitten picture's, and i own that cup still

Oh, i remember soo many thing's...









But, i pay that psu later today, so i get it on maby next week,

oh, so much upgrade, my new project cpu cooler, what i bought, and new psu, oh so much new stuff


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Right on DD, you have no idea how fast time starts going by as you get older.


No doubt, when you pass 40 and then 50 the birthdays seem to come once a month.


----------



## eAT5

just confirmed my RMA 2 7970's replaces by 2 R9 280x's, 1200$ deposit on a advanced return.... the 7970's were 600$ lmao!


----------



## Alastair

Which would be better RAM sinks for my GPU's? I bought the one set cause I planned to do water ages ago but never got to it. Lost the first set Then ordered my WC stuff for my cards (including new RAM sinks) and now I found the old ones!









So I have these black Aluminium ones.


And these VIZO pure copper sinks that are a bit smaller.


Here are the two types next to one another. As you can see the copper ones look a bit smaller. Would the fact that they are copper make up for their lack in size? I dunno. Opinions would be great!











The copper ones do have an adhesive on them. But I think I will replace that with Arctic Thermal Adhesive.

And I will have active cooling for the ram sinks as well.
I got me PCI fan cards to blow onto the cards to give air flow to the sinks. (I cant figure out how to ghetto mod the 92mm fans from the cyclone coolers onto the cards after the water cooling to help with the VRM and RAM cooling. So I opted for the easy way out.


----------



## Blue Dragon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Which would be better RAM sinks for my GPU's? I bought the one set cause I planned to do water ages ago but never got to it. Lost the first set Then ordered my WC stuff for my cards (including new RAM sinks) and now I found the old ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have these black Aluminium ones.
> 
> 
> And these VIZO pure copper sinks that are a bit smaller.
> 
> 
> Here are the two types next to one another. As you can see the copper ones look a bit smaller. Would the fact that they are copper make up for their lack in size? I dunno. Opinions would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The copper ones do have an adhesive on them. But I think I will replace that with Arctic Thermal Adhesive.
> 
> And I will have active cooling for the ram sinks as well.
> I got me PCI fan cards to blow onto the cards to give air flow to the sinks. (I cant figure out how to ghetto mod the 92mm fans from the cyclone coolers onto the cards after the water cooling to help with the VRM and RAM cooling. So I opted for the easy way out.






the copper ones look more like heatsinks, the fins on the other one look too spaced...
have you seen this thread- http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod ?


----------



## Devildog83

After all of this time and so many changes I have finally done a build log. If you are interested I am almost done (until I change cases and go full on water-cooling







)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1472883/the-devils-own


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> After all of this time and so many changes I have finally done a build log. If you are interested I am almost done (until I change cases and go full on water-cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1472883/the-devils-own


About time you old dog







subed


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> About time you old dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subed


Thanks Buehlar !!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks Buehlar !!


SUbbed, (of cource)

goold luck


----------



## Red1776

~~High Guys, Awhile ago I had mentioned a project that I was working on with the execs at AMD. Well the project has finally come together and if you would like to follow the build log for both machines prior to the articles release, you can see them here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776


----------



## eAT5

That Fancard looks awesome! wow


----------



## Lionheart1980

http://www.overclock.net/t/1474715/build-log-genesis-tron-my-1st-build-log/0_20
First ever build log and my first watercooling experince


----------



## phallacy

For those running crossfire or multi GPU setups I have a question about some settings in CCC.

Under the CrossfireX tab it says you have multiple GPUs that are able to support Crossfire and has a drop down menu that says which configuration would you like to use? It looks like this

Option 1: 3 GPUs (12, 6, 2)
Option 2: 2 GPUs (12, 6)
Option 3: 1 GPU

My question is what do the numbers in the parentheses for the options mean?? Is that the speed that the PCIE bus is running at or is that some internal AMD specification that Crossfire uses? These numbers also change if I disable a card and then enable it again real quick.


----------



## unknown601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> For those running crossfire or multi GPU setups I have a question about some settings in CCC.
> 
> Under the CrossfireX tab it says you have multiple GPUs that are able to support Crossfire and has a drop down menu that says which configuration would you like to use? It looks like this
> 
> Option 1: 3 GPUs (12, 6, 2)
> Option 2: 2 GPUs (12, 6)
> Option 3: 1 GPU
> 
> My question is what do the numbers in the parentheses for the options mean?? Is that the speed that the PCIE bus is running at or is that some internal AMD specification that Crossfire uses? These numbers also change if I disable a card and then enable it again real quick.


I haven't seen that i only have 2 cards, try each one then run furmark and see if all your cards are running at 100%.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> For those running crossfire or multi GPU setups I have a question about some settings in CCC.
> 
> Under the CrossfireX tab it says you have multiple GPUs that are able to support Crossfire and has a drop down menu that says which configuration would you like to use? It looks like this
> 
> Option 1: 3 GPUs (12, 6, 2)
> Option 2: 2 GPUs (12, 6)
> Option 3: 1 GPU
> 
> My question is what do the numbers in the parentheses for the options mean?? Is that the speed that the PCIE bus is running at or is that some internal AMD specification that Crossfire uses? These numbers also change if I disable a card and then enable it again real quick.


although not 100% sure pretty sure that is just the slot/port number or w.e it references the slot called


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> For those running crossfire or multi GPU setups I have a question about some settings in CCC.
> 
> Under the CrossfireX tab it says you have multiple GPUs that are able to support Crossfire and has a drop down menu that says which configuration would you like to use? It looks like this
> 
> Option 1: 3 GPUs (12, 6, 2)
> Option 2: 2 GPUs (12, 6)
> Option 3: 1 GPU
> 
> My question is what do the numbers in the parentheses for the options mean?? Is that the speed that the PCIE bus is running at or is that some internal AMD specification that Crossfire uses? These numbers also change if I disable a card and then enable it again real quick.


Take a screen shot and post what you are referring too.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> For those running crossfire or multi GPU setups I have a question about some settings in CCC.
> 
> Under the CrossfireX tab it says you have multiple GPUs that are able to support Crossfire and has a drop down menu that says which configuration would you like to use? It looks like this
> 
> Option 1: 3 GPUs (12, 6, 2)
> Option 2: 2 GPUs (12, 6)
> Option 3: 1 GPU
> 
> My question is what do the numbers in the parentheses for the options mean?? Is that the speed that the PCIE bus is running at or is that some internal AMD specification that Crossfire uses? These numbers also change if I disable a card and then enable it again real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a screen shot and post what you are referring too.
Click to expand...

mine has it as well basically either

gpu1

CFX gpu1+2

CFX gpu 1+2+3

CFX gpu 1+2+3+4

and it operates the first slot gpu down


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> although not 100% sure pretty sure that is just the slot/port number or w.e it references the slot called


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Take a screen shot and post what you are referring too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> mine has it as well basically either
> 
> gpu1
> 
> CFX gpu1+2
> 
> CFX gpu 1+2+3
> 
> CFX gpu 1+2+3+4
> 
> and it operates the first slot gpu down


Thanks I'll take a screenshot later today and post it up. Weird thing though is if you disable your current crossfire setup and then enable it again, the numbers change so I don't know if it affects things at all.


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> although not 100% sure pretty sure that is just the slot/port number or w.e it references the slot called


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Take a screen shot and post what you are referring too.


This is what I am talking about. The numbers change too if you disable CrossfireX then enable it again.


----------



## Bagmup

I'd like to join your club







Excuse the crappy cable management at this time









Does anyone know why Valley benchmark only loads one gpu? I have ULPS disabled.


----------



## Bagmup

Nevermind, it was because i was running in windowed mode. Fullscreen got them both working hard.


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagmup*
> 
> I'd like to join your club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the crappy cable management at this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why Valley benchmark only loads one gpu? I have ULPS disabled.


Welcome to the club!







How do the 270x perform in CrossfireX? What kind of visual settings are you able to play crysis 3, far cry 3, titanfall etc and still get good fps?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagmup*
> 
> I'd like to join your club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the crappy cable management at this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why Valley benchmark only loads one gpu? I have ULPS disabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great! Welcome to the club! Glad you got your crossfire woes figured out with the full screen dilemma


----------



## Bagmup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do the 270x perform in CrossfireX? What kind of visual settings are you able to play crysis 3, far cry 3, titanfall etc and still get good fps?


Thanks.









I've only been PC gaming for 2 weeks, so i haven't played any of them yet.









I'm a total noob when it comes to overclocking and all that so i havent played with the cpu or these guys yet, but in the 3d mark demo i scored 8779 on FireStrike. No idea if that's good, bad or ugly.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagmup*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only been PC gaming for 2 weeks, so i haven't played any of them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a total noob when it comes to overclocking and all that so i havent played with the cpu or these guys yet, but in the 3d mark demo i scored 8779 on FireStrike. No idea if that's good, bad or ugly.


8779 is pretty good for those, do you remember your Graphics score?


----------



## Bagmup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 8779 is pretty good for those, do you remember your Graphics score?


I just had a look and for FireStrike it was 12052


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagmup*
> 
> I just had a look and for FireStrike it was 12052


That's about right, I got 12360 overclocked a bit. Can't really compare P score or physics because AMD's don't work the same as Intel's on physics.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Anyone else having issues getting crossfire working in Diablo 3?


----------



## Mega Man

are you in full screen ?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you in full screen ?


yes


----------



## eclipsextreme

Woot Woot my first crossfire setup. Just picked up a Diamond 7970 from a friend to pair with my 7950. Just need pickup a bridge on amazon and a cpu for my build and im ready.



Final install I'll move 7970 to the first slot. Ive been using a 7970 bios on my 7950 so I plan to run the same 7970 bios on both cards.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Woot Woot my first crossfire setup. Just picked up a Diamond 7970 from a friend to pair with my 7950. Just need pickup a bridge on amazon and a cpu for my build and im ready.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final install I'll move 7970 to the first slot. Ive been using a 7970 bios on my 7950 so I plan to run the same 7970 bios on both cards.


Welcome aboard! have you registered? Nice to see the 7970 CrossfireX clan is still alive and kicking! I'm sure someone on this club can hook you up with a crossfire bridge.

Anyone want to help a brother out?


----------



## eclipsextreme

Thanks ill have to register when I get it running. I can order a bridge ok amazon for like 6 bucks. No biggie tha ks.


----------



## wermad

Specs on the 295x2:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478130/tpu-more-details-of-radeon-r9-295x2-emerge-hybrid-cooling-ala-ares-2


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Specs on the 295x2:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1478130/tpu-more-details-of-radeon-r9-295x2-emerge-hybrid-cooling-ala-ares-2


now waiting what is price for that one, and (of cource i have no money for that) then go to find cheap 7990 (well, on myself i need new cpu before that one







)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> now waiting what is price for that one, and (of cource i have no money for that) then go to find cheap 7990 (well, on myself i need new cpu before that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


This gives me hope on upgrading since the current 290/290x only have one displayport and the 295X2 will have four mini-displayports. Now to wait until next years tax return to get two for quad


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> now waiting what is price for that one, and (of cource i have no money for that) then go to find cheap 7990 (well, on myself i need new cpu before that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me hope on upgrading since the current 290/290x only have one displayport and the 295X2 will have four mini-displayports. Now to wait until next years tax return to get two for quad
Click to expand...

agreed i hate the new i/o it is uggry i much prefer the 7970s i/o


----------



## Jflisk

Well finally have my 7990 on fleabay. sad to see it go

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7990-Power-Color-with-EK-water-block-only-No-air-cooler-/181372364325?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2a3aa2a625


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> now waiting what is price for that one, and (of cource i have no money for that) then go to find cheap 7990 (well, on myself i need new cpu before that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Not official but it seems like msrp will be ~$1500. I think the dp and the hybrid cooler were the big factors in the price justification. Lame, three 290X at msrp is just ~$1650. I would rather get the extra power from that 3rd 290X. Hopefully i can find these under $1k in a year







.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Not official but it seems like msrp will be ~$1500. I think the dp and the hybrid cooler were the big factors in the price justification. Lame, three 290X at msrp is just ~$1650. I would rather get the extra power from that 3rd 290X. Hopefully i can find these under $1k in a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know right? I'd personally be dumping the factory AIO in favor for an aftermarket block to pipe it within my current system. I may just go two R9 290X in standard CrossFireX.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I know right? I'd personally be dumping the factory AIO in favor for an aftermarket block to pipe it within my current system. I may just go two R9 290X in standard CrossFireX.


Its the appropriate cooler since Hawaii is lava hot to begin with and adding two together will make it worse. This was the next best option other then a massive airr cooler.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I know right? I'd personally be dumping the factory AIO in favor for an aftermarket block to pipe it within my current system. I may just go two R9 290X in standard CrossFireX.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the appropriate cooler since Hawaii is lava hot to begin with and adding two together will make it worse. This was the next best option other then a massive airr cooler.
Click to expand...

lets just hope people offer a already blocked ares like powercolor does, but at a reasonable price


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its the appropriate cooler since Hawaii is lava hot to begin with and adding two together will make it worse. This was the next best option other then a massive airr cooler.


Agreed! I wouldn't have settled with an air cooler on this model anyways. It's exciting to see an OEM reference design adapt into a new path.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> lets just hope people offer a already blocked ares like powercolor does, but at a reasonable price


Yes!


----------



## wermad

Since it's reference, there's a high probability blocks will be made for it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Since it's reference, there's a high probability blocks will be made for it.


personally i would just like watercooling to be mainstream vs this hack and mod junk. not to mention i hate Asetek and their patent trolling ( among other companies with similar business practices )


----------



## eAT5

my powercolor has heat syncs under the fans


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> personally i would just like watercooling to be mainstream vs this hack and mod junk. not to mention i hate Asetek and their patent trolling ( among other companies with similar business practices )


Its also a good way to minimize liability. An air cooler would have not coped with the amount of heat these things generate. A cls gives you a moderate advantage in cooling while minimizing the dangers of a diy custom wc setup. Its also a nice step forward towards oem wc (not aib MSI or EVGA) but its not practical tbh when you wanna throw in more then one card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAT5*
> 
> my powercolor has heat syncs under the fans


They all should have them. I know one xfx card that didn't have any heatsinks/plates on the vrm and it was a hot to run. I think they revised it eventually w/ heatsinks. Heatsinks increase surface area for better cooling. My Lightning's stock cooler has heatplates for the vram and vrm. Same idea though


----------



## eAT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> They all should have them. I know one xfx card that didn't have any heatsinks/plates on the vrm and it was a hot to run. I think they revised it eventually w/ heatsinks. Heatsinks increase surface area for better cooling. My Lightning's stock cooler has heatplates for the vram and vrm. Same idea though


my old 7970's do not have them...

comparison of my old vs new. a lot different everything but gpu .. even memory is different manufacturer


----------



## wermad

The bottom one does have a heatsink on the vrm. For the top red pcb, probably attached to the hsf. I've seen ones w/ no vram heatsinks but no vrm is typically asking for trouble w/ more heat.


----------



## eAT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The bottom one does have a heatsink on the vrm. For the top red pcb, probably attached to the hsf. I've seen ones w/ no vram heatsinks but no vrm is typically asking for trouble w/ more heat.


wow alot of them dont have any. only expensive OC editions


----------



## wermad

here's a PC dual fan. This one has heatplates for both vram and vrm:



edit: msi tf3 7950:


----------



## wermad

295x2 reviews are in. Sadly, msrp is ~$1500 USD. I'm not ready to upgrade for almost a year so I'll just wait for depreciating prices. Does consume ~600w at the wall (~500w factoring efficiency). Temps are really good. AnandTech got it ~70c at load (Crysis3), so that cooler definitely helps the volcanic Hawaii's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *PCper:* http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-R9-295X2-8GB-Graphics-Card-Review
> 
> *Forbes*: http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2014/04/08/radeon-r9-295x2-review-amd-delivers-on-a-promise-with-exciting-liquid-cooled-gpu/
> 
> *AnandTech:* http://anandtech.com/show/7930/the-amd-radeon-r9-295x2-review
> 
> *Hardware.info:* http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5321/amd-radeon-r9-295x2-review-ready-for-the-ultra-hd-revolution
> 
> *PCGameshardware (German):* http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafikkarten-Grafikkarte-97980/Tests/Radeon-R9-295X2-Test-Review-1116145/
> 
> *TechReport:* http://techreport.com/review/26279/amd-radeon-r9-295-x2-graphics-card
> 
> *KitGuru:* http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/amd-radeon-r9-295x2-review/
> 
> *Benchmark.pl (Polish):* http://www.benchmark.pl/aktualnosci/amd-radeon-r9-295x2-karta-graficzna-premiera-cena-specyfikacja.html
> 
> *VR-Zone (Chinese):* http://chinese.vr-zone.com/107868/amd-radeon-r9-295x2-with-hawaii-core-hand-on-reivew-04082014/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=amd-radeon-r9-295x2-with-hawaii-core-hand-on-reivew-04082014
> 
> *TPU:* http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_295_X2/
> 
> *[H]ardOcp:* http://hardocp.com/article/2014/04/08/amd_radeon_r9_295x2_video_card_review/1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BF4 Frame Times


edit:

guru3d.com review:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_radeon_r9_295x2_review,1.html


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 295x2 reviews are in. Sadly, msrp is ~$1500 USD. I'm not ready to upgrade for almost a year so I'll just wait for depreciating prices. Does consume ~600w at the wall (~500w factoring efficiency). Temps are really good. AnandTech got it ~70c at load (Crysis3), so that cooler definitely helps the volcanic Hawaii's.
> edit:
> 
> guru3d.com review:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_radeon_r9_295x2_review,1.html


Some of the reviews shows R9 290X crossfire slightly beating the 295X2 by a small margin, i'll stick with one 290X for now and add another in the future. With everything in perspective the 295X2 isn't really a bad price considering two 290x's would run you about $600 each ($1200) + $100-$150 ($200-$300) in water blocks each= $1400-$1500. Or get a couple PowerColor LCS AXR9 290X at the same cost.









I'll get one 290X with water block for now haha


----------



## wermad

now that the mining craze has settled down, there going for $400 used on ebay (mining beaters). so you can get a quad 290X setup for ~ the price of a 295X2.

I'm only interested since it has the four mini dp and if I keep my 5x1 Eyefinity setup. 4K looks very tempting and the Samsung 28" makes the temptation worse @ $700. But I'm hearing there's issues with these monitors (dead pixels possibility, excessive light bleed, loss of signal, etc.), so I may still hold on to these Dells







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> now that the mining craze has settled down, there going for $400 used on ebay (mining beaters). so you can get a quad 290X setup for ~ the price of a 295X2.
> 
> I'm only interested since it has the four mini dp and if I keep my 5x1 Eyefinity setup. 4K looks very tempting and the Samsung 28" makes the temptation worse @ $700. But I'm hearing there's issues with these monitors (dead pixels possibility, excessive light bleed, loss of signal, etc.), so I may still hold on to these Dells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


same ! normally i dont like dual gpu cards, may hold out and maybe msi will do the awesome lightning io again. at least ill be able to get a block for them, i really hate the 2 mandatory slots :/

wish amd just went with firepro i/o


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> same ! normally i dont like dual gpu cards, may hold out and maybe msi will do the awesome lightning io again. at least ill be able to get a block for them, i really hate the 2 mandatory slots :/
> 
> wish amd just went with firepro i/o


Imho, AMD side-stepped multi displayport cards, both reference and aib models to better promote 4k. Same thing happened with the 7xxx series, to promote Eyefinity and 5x1/3x2 eyefinity, they allowed multiple dp. There were multiple cards w/ dp w/ the last gen. It seems amd has realized a that it shouldn't abandon Eyefinity just yet since 4k hasnt really fully fledged for the average user. Other then that, another thing I'm wondering if they held up on this in preparation for HDMI 2.0 and Displayport 1.3.


----------



## Jflisk

Looks like the 295x2 are out. I dont know about this one. I would definitely need a EK custom block. Not the AIO cooler. Not to mention the 1500 price tag.I had the 2 x 7990s and it was a bear to keep them cool.Guess I will see close to how bad its going to be when I get the cooler for my 2nd R9 290X. Just going to run it for now with Air. Under water with one I get 45C core VRM1 55c and VRM2 43C(while mining). Will probably be under 60C total with 2x 290X. Ill post once I get it together.


----------



## Alastair

Guys can I have some assist.

I wonder if it is somehow related to CFX. I run my screen at 75Hz. In BF4 when I turn on V-Sync I get 50FPS? When I set the screen to 60Hz I get about 45FPZ and when I set it to 50Hz I get around 35FPS. Now it doesn't matter the detail level. It does it low to ultra. When CFX is off it does not seem to do it. But then I cant run the game on nice detail levels.







Any idea what would cause this, I have played with frame pacing and triple buffering, nothing going there. So I dunno.

Also upgrade now? Or wait for Pirate Islands?


----------



## Afterlife737

I don't know if this is related but I plan on getting a R9 270 and later adding another 270 for crossfire..Is this a good plan ?? Will my 750W psu be enough ?? It's a Corsair RM750


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Afterlife737*
> 
> I don't know if this is related but I plan on getting a R9 270 and later adding another 270 for crossfire..Is this a good plan ?? Will my 750W psu be enough ?? It's a Corsair RM750


You're fine sir, sucks ~140w for a single card.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_radeon_r9_270_review,8.html

Even if does 200w (doubtful), two would bring you ~400w, leaving y 350-400w for the rest of the system. Plenty enough imho.


----------



## Afterlife737

Okay thnx







What are your opinions about Crossfire after using it ?? I have never built a dual-gpu system ever. I have a ASRock B75 Pro3- m motherboard which supports Crossfire so I thought that I could get an R9 270 now and once I need more preformance - get another one. I have the cooling for it and with the custom coolers from the likes of Msi heat is no issue.. What do you think ??


----------



## wermad

Crossfire is a great way to add gpu power to setup. If you're going to game with it, most do support crossfire but a few games just don't like it. I like that fact that you can turn off crossfire if you don't need it via ccc.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Crossfire is a great way to add gpu power to setup. If you're going to game with it, most do support crossfire but a few games just don't like it. I like that fact that you can turn off crossfire if you don't need it via ccc.


Newer drivers only turn on CFX when programs have associated profiles preloaded into the drivers. So I guess that is a plus so that games especially older ones do not go all buggy on people.


----------



## Afterlife737

I have only used Nvidia cards... I have 4 displays - 3 monitor setup + a tv above my setup used as a sort of "extra" screen when I need it to show stuff. How does eyefinity work ?? They are all 1920x1080 resolution including the TV..


----------



## Afterlife737

OHHH any new on upcoming amd card in the 270 price range ?? The 265 looks solid enough, but I'm not sure on the pricing.. The 750Ti for that money looks better :/


----------



## wermad

Its a mid range card so it typically is limited to 2-way crossfire. Nvidia mid-range gpu's are pretty solid too. I've heard great things about the 760 ti (and you can triple sli it). Though, Nvidia gpu's tend to hold their value longer then amd. The good news is that the mining craze has crashed and now the markets are flooded with amd cards. You can now pick up 7950s for under $200 (their going price before the mining craze appreciated the prices like crazy). You can always step to a bigger card like the 7970/280X and later down the road you can add another as they continue to depreciate. I've been temped a few times to ditch my 7970s but they're still so good and the only worthy successors would be a couple of 295x2 and they're pricey at the moment. Probably next year so I can run Eyefinity "12k" (3x 4k monitors).


----------



## Afterlife737

Okay then - well I'm on a tight budget atm so the 270 is about what I can go..And I'm from the Czech Republic ( in Europe) so the mining infIation didn't really hit us much







I'll most probably wait to see this years lineup first though







And 3x 4k sounds epic man !







But will pull a lot on the wallet strings









One last question though:

I have an i5-3330 CPU @ 3.0 GhZ will this bottleneck my 270 CFX ?? The PSU is no issue - an RM750 from Corsair as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Afterlife737

OH and one other question - what is the difference between the R7 series and the R9 series ??? Sorry for so many questions - you sound real knowledgeable


----------



## Alastair

Are any of the 270X's based on Tahiti LE?


----------



## Afterlife737

Well they are basically rebranded 7870's..... :/ slightly more stably oce'd


----------



## Afterlife737

Probably getting this MSI card it's around $210 here atm


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Afterlife737*
> 
> Okay then - well I'm on a tight budget atm so the 270 is about what I can go..And I'm from the Czech Republic ( in Europe) so the mining infIation didn't really hit us much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll most probably wait to see this years lineup first though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3x 4k sounds epic man !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But will pull a lot on the wallet strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last question though:
> 
> I have an i5-3330 CPU @ 3.0 GhZ will this bottleneck my 270 CFX ?? The PSU is no issue - an RM750 from Corsair as I mentioned earlier.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Afterlife737*
> 
> OH and one other question - what is the difference between the R7 series and the R9 series ??? Sorry for so many questions - you sound real knowledgeable
Click to expand...

@ 3.0 you may have some holdup. try bumping it up to 3.5 if you can. What resolution are you planning to use?

"R" is just for redeon and the number is the tier. 9 is considered their upper tier and 7 their mid range tiers.


----------



## Alastair

Does AMD still make Tahiti LE chips. I mean I imagine they would cause that would allow them to sell more Tahiti chips with less wastage = more money. But there are like now LE based cards to be found any more.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Alright I finally got my 3770k so I could try out my crossfire setup. Definitely having some issues.

My setup
I7-3770K @ 4GHz
2x2gb 1600 (I know I need more)

Asrock z77 formula OC
I have the 4pin molex pci-e power recommended for crossfire plugged in.

Diamond 7970
925/1375

Ati reference 7950 3gb
925/1375 (matching bios to the 7970)

Current 13.12 drivers

In BF4 on ultra @ 1680x1050 with crossfire disabled I average 70 fps never dropping lower than 60.

With crossfire enabled my fps runs around 50 and will drop down to 9 and fluctuate.

Before this build I was able to play BF4 on medium @ 1680x1050 with the 7950 and an old QX6850 core 2 quad at 50-60 fps no problem


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Alright I finally got my 3770k so I could try out my crossfire setup. Definitely having some issues.
> 
> My setup
> I7-3770K @ 4GHz
> 2x2gb 1600 (I know I need more)
> 
> Asrock z77 formula OC
> I have the 4pin molex pci-e power recommended for crossfire plugged in.
> 
> Diamond 7970
> 925/1375
> 
> Ati reference 7950 3gb
> 925/1375 (matching bios to the 7970)
> 
> Current 13.12 drivers
> 
> In BF4 on ultra @ 1680x1050 with crossfire disabled I average 70 fps never dropping lower than 60.
> 
> With crossfire enabled my fps runs around 50 and will drop down to 9 and fluctuate.
> 
> Before this build I was able to play BF4 on medium @ 1680x1050 with the 7950 and an old QX6850 core 2 quad at 50-60 fps no problem


I am not sure here, it could just be CCC settings but 4Gb's of memory is not nearly enough for BF4. It will suck up 8Gb's in a heartbeat. I know it says you understand it's not enough but it could be causing issues trying to run BF4 in X-fire too.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Alright I finally got my 3770k so I could try out my crossfire setup. Definitely having some issues.
> 
> My setup
> I7-3770K @ 4GHz
> 2x2gb 1600 (I know I need more)
> 
> Asrock z77 formula OC
> I have the 4pin molex pci-e power recommended for crossfire plugged in.
> 
> Diamond 7970
> 925/1375
> 
> Ati reference 7950 3gb
> 925/1375 (matching bios to the 7970)
> 
> Current 13.12 drivers
> 
> In BF4 on ultra @ 1680x1050 with crossfire disabled I average 70 fps never dropping lower than 60.
> 
> With crossfire enabled my fps runs around 50 and will drop down to 9 and fluctuate.
> 
> Before this build I was able to play BF4 on medium @ 1680x1050 with the 7950 and an old QX6850 core 2 quad at 50-60 fps no problem
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure here, it could just be CCC settings but 4Gb's of memory is not nearly enough for BF4. It will suck up 8Gb's in a heartbeat. I know it says you understand it's not enough but it could be causing issues trying to run BF4 in X-fire too.
Click to expand...

Yes BF4 loads up to 9GB at 1080P at Ultra preset. If I use ultra without AA it would load 7GB into the RAM. It is a hungry game.


----------



## wermad

I'm running medium to get the smoothest gamplay possible. I gave up on BF3 due to game bugs that happened after the last updated in December. I'm liking BF4 a lot better tbh







.


----------



## SRICE4904

Add me








2 x HD 6850's and 2 x HD 7950's


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x HD 6850's and 2 x HD 7950's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Welcome to the club! Make sure to fill out the form on page one


----------



## Gereti

Aalright, i have been used now my 6990 ounly but it going to chance soon...
i traded two windows 7 key to one asus p8p67 mobo
...and bought today, i5 2500K 133.5€ included post's (3.5€)

Hmm :think:


----------



## Mega Man

i dont think i mentioned this, but i now have 1 290x in hand, one en route and will buy 2 more in a min, all will be on my doorstep by the time i get back from china ( the first is sitting in my basement ) so yea new entry methinks ~


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont think i mentioned this, but i now have 1 290x in hand, one en route and will buy 2 more in a min, all will be on my doorstep by the time i get back from china ( the first is sitting in my basement ) so yea new entry methinks ~


ship them to my address









Congrats!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont think i mentioned this, but i now have 1 290x in hand, one en route and will buy 2 more in a min, all will be on my doorstep by the time i get back from china ( the first is sitting in my basement ) so yea new entry methinks ~


So that would be XXX-Fire







Lucky dog.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont think i mentioned this, but i now have 1 290x in hand, one en route and will buy 2 more in a min, all will be on my doorstep by the time i get back from china ( the first is sitting in my basement ) so yea new entry methinks ~


Congrats on the cards


----------



## Jflisk

Any one have a suggestion on a case. I am using a highly modified fractical design. But I am looking for something where I can fit all my rads 1x 140 2 x 240 or up a rad . And dangle a 290X off the bottom slot of my motherboard. My case has a barrier between the top and bottom that cant be removed.


----------



## cmac68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Any one have a suggestion on a case. I am using a highly modified fractical design. But I am looking for something where I can fit all my rads 1x 140 2 x 240 or up a rad . And dangle a 290X off the bottom slot of my motherboard. My case has a barrier between the top and bottom that cant be removed.


Corsair Obsidian 750d or Air 540.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> Corsair Obsidian 750d or Air 540.


Not enough rad room also need 4 drive bays.Thanks though


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Any one have a suggestion on a case. I am using a highly modified fractical design. But I am looking for something where I can fit all my rads 1x 140 2 x 240 or up a rad . And dangle a 290X off the bottom slot of my motherboard. My case has a barrier between the top and bottom that cant be removed.


What's your budget? How about an S8:



http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8/


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> What's your budget? How about an S8:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8/


I can afford it and it looks nice. I am leaning towards a case with filters though dam dogs. I might just do the new frac design case. Looks like it has room for a little bit of everything.


----------



## wermad

You can always buy filters









900D does offer filters. I know first hand pre-owned they go for ~$200.

I'm not using filters in my STH10, though I try to keep the room as clean as possible.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You can always buy filters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900D does offer filters. I know first hand pre-owned they go for ~$200.
> 
> I'm not using filters in my STH10, though I try to keep the room as clean as possible.


Is that ebay or on here. Thanks


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Is that ebay or on here. Thanks


i sold mine here locally. A member sold his and shipped it for ~$200 (ouch). Ebay, I haven't seen any but I've been told they tend to go for ~$200-250 + s/h.

I've seen sales at stores where they go as low as ~$275 (newegg.com).


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Not enough rad room also need 4 drive bays.Thanks though


900D









SS


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Any one have a suggestion on a case. I am using a highly modified fractical design. But I am looking for something where I can fit all my rads 1x 140 2 x 240 or up a rad . And dangle a 290X off the bottom slot of my motherboard. My case has a barrier between the top and bottom that cant be removed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Any one have a suggestion on a case. I am using a highly modified fractical design. But I am looking for something where I can fit all my rads 1x 140 2 x 240 or up a rad . And dangle a 290X off the bottom slot of my motherboard. My case has a barrier between the top and bottom that cant be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your budget? How about an S8:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8/
Click to expand...

this !


----------



## eAT5

i put the solid steel side of my case where the plastic window was and i get almost 9c cooler cause the metal is not holding the heat like the plastic... crazy went from 37c to 28c... on idle


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eAT5*
> 
> i put the solid steel side of my case where the plastic window was and i get almost 9c cooler cause the metal is not holding the heat like the plastic... crazy went from 37c to 28c... on idle


This is exactly why I don't have windowed case! I remember when I wanted to get a Fractal ARC Midi r1.0, with a mounting for a 140mm or 180mm fan instead of the ARC Midi r2.0 with the windowed side. Everybody thought I was crazy!!

I see now that the ARC Midi r2.0 comes with a steel side with a mounting for either a 180mm or 140mm fan!

Guess I wasn't so crazy after all!

Mike


----------



## wermad

Tossing around ideas on what to upgrade down the road and kept an eye out for some hardware on ebay. Missed a 290 for ~$265 and there's a few sub $300 still out there. Hmmmmmm.....very tempting but 5x1 sucks with these guys







.

If anyone is interested, seems like a good time to pick up some Hawaiis for crossfire action. Go quad for the overkill ocn factor


----------



## King4x4

why are they bad wermad?

2 Screens on the DVIs.

1 On the HDMI

2 on the DP with a displayport

Win?

4x290s under water >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 4x7970 lightings


----------



## wermad

I've asked a few ppl and their siting issues with displayport. Not sure, but it seems drivers are still not working properly.

Thinking of quad Ti's if they scale well in surround 1440 (Asus or dell), though all on air.......


----------



## King4x4

The displayport issue is mainly due to the adapter.

Once you get a dedicated screen with a displayport (which you will if you are going 1440) then it's no problem.

IMO, Get a 4K Sammy in the middle... two koreans at the sides.... best of two worlds.

Extremlly satisifed with my current setup.... 4k when I want it and 7680x1440 when I want it.

Pics for those who didn't see it before:


Karlitos is having the same setup and when he started gaming on it he gave it a 6/10.... a few days later he upped it to 9/10.


----------



## eAT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> This is exactly why I don't have windowed case! I remember when I wanted to get a Fractal ARC Midi r1.0, with a mounting for a 140mm or 180mm fan instead of the ARC Midi r2.0 with the windowed side. Everybody thought I was crazy!!
> 
> I see now that the ARC Midi r2.0 comes with a steel side with a mounting for either a 180mm or 140mm fan!
> 
> Guess I wasn't so crazy after all!
> 
> Mike


a fan on that side would Rule!

ARC Midi r2.0 looks nice.

im gonna order another case door like this from the parts list . Never Again am i gonna get see thrrough side. now my Hot Pink NZXY Kracken though, i like to see the light patterns on my Kracken, too hot , cool, strobe....

looking at this . but doors have foam on them... would have to take it off.

http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002045


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> The displayport issue is mainly due to the adapter.
> 
> Once you get a dedicated screen with a displayport (which you will if you are going 1440) then it's no problem.
> 
> IMO, Get a 4K Sammy in the middle... two koreans at the sides.... best of two worlds.
> 
> Extremlly satisifed with my current setup.... 4k when I want it and 7680x1440 when I want it.
> 
> Pics for those who didn't see it before:
> 
> 
> Karlitos is having the same setup and when he started gaming on it he gave it a 6/10.... a few days later he upped it to 9/10.


That's a great idea king! The only thing is that 4k samsung the one without the VESA mounts? I really want it on a triple mount. This is such a great idea I'll forgo the mount lol


----------



## JourneymanMike

I just filled out the short form, with validation, on page one. Here's the picture!



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/um3v3/

http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite

Thanks for your consideration!

Mike


----------



## HeDsh0t

Filled out the form, here are some rig pics!

(validation)

http://valid.x86.fr/dixei8









And before you ask, the screw on the second card wasn't holding it that well, and I had no more so I improvised, and it works brilliantly. See? Film is still useful...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeDsh0t*
> 
> Filled out the form, here are some rig pics!
> 
> (validation)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dixei8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before you ask, the screw on the second card wasn't holding it that well, and I had no more so I improvised, and it works brilliantly. See? Film is still useful...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I just filled out the short form, with validation, on page one. Here's the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/um3v3/
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite
> 
> Thanks for your consideration!
> 
> Mike


Welcome aboard gentlemen! Nice setup


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Welcome aboard gentlemen! Nice setup


Thank You Sir!


----------



## Mega Man

soon to have 4x 290x pics, komodos will be here ~ wed !


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> soon to have 4x 290x pics, komodos will be here ~ wed !


W00T W00T! Let me know how you like the new blocks!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> soon to have 4x 290x pics, komodos will be here ~ wed !


Are you running quad 290s on a AMD cpu? i will be interested to see how it performs. I did some PCIE 2.0/3.0 testing you might find interesting as well in the first link in my sig almost last post


----------



## Mega Man

no difference i know 1% atm

i do run 7970s on the amd, not going r9s on it just because the komodos look sick in it, using my 2011 for the r9s

all that is left is i need to buy the rads for it and sleeving stuffs. i will be custom building some fan power distribution pcbs ( both pwm and voltage, and a pump pwm block. that allows me to relay the pumps to the mobo fan headers for rpms ) wont be till later this year, this summer i am paying off these newest upgrades


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no difference i know 1% atm
> 
> i do run 7970s on the amd, not going r9s on it just because the komodos look sick in it, using my 2011 for the r9s
> 
> all that is left is i need to buy the rads for it and sleeving stuffs. i will be custom building some fan power distribution pcbs ( both pwm and voltage, and a pump pwm block. that allows me to relay the pumps to the mobo fan headers for rpms ) wont be till later this year, this summer i am paying off these newest upgrades


Yeah the 1% though i wasn't expecting at 4k eyefinity resolutions on quad 290's. I thought for sure at such a res it would bog down. Sweet setup!


----------



## noles1983

2x 290


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noles1983*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x 290


Welcome aboard! Radiator space for days







. What are your temps on idle and load?


----------



## noles1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Welcome aboard! Radiator space for days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What are your temps on idle and load?


Thanks! CPU idles at around 23-28, GPU's idle around 35-38. Load I see around 44 CPU and 47 GPU's


----------



## maxforces

3 guns in Xfire
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3045753


----------



## Alastair

You guys ever seen 6860's doing 200w+?


----------



## Devildog83

Mars in SLI


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Mars in SLI


i see a whole thread based on itself with a picture like this. Imagine the creativity people would come up with!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Mars in SLI


I like more about snicker's


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I like more about snicker's


Let's see Snickers in X-Fire then.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Let's see Snickers in X-Fire then.


I'm on it lol


----------



## Mega Man

finally my 4th card ( 5th, 4th was doa ) came in so here is my official submission for my second rig ( still have the first )


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> finally my 4th card ( 5th, 4th was doa ) came in so here is my official submission for my second rig ( still have the first )


:bankruptcy:


----------



## maxforces

3 guns in Xfire get clothes
http://s288.photobucket.com/user/maxforces/media/cf3.jpg.html


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxforces*
> 
> 3 guns in Xfire get clothes
> http://s288.photobucket.com/user/maxforces/media/cf3.jpg.html


This is the most compact ATX case i've seen i like that!. welcome to the club!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Mars in SLI


While not as clever i have snickers in crossfire now. Quad snickers running at xATE(8)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> This is the most compact ATX case i've seen i like that!. welcome to the club!


Almost thought it was green team, until i realized no cables between cards. Ahhhh thank you XDMA


----------



## the matty

hello all, im not yet in a crossfire point, but i am thinking about putting a second 5850 in my rig, how much of a boost will i be looking at with the second one? many thanks in advanced


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> hello all, im not yet in a crossfire point, but i am thinking about putting a second 5850 in my rig, how much of a boost will i be looking at with the second one? many thanks in advanced


Sell it and get something newer mate. I dont think a pair of those older cards will get you to where you want to be in todays games. I rate save up for something newer like a 270x. Or try holding on until Volcanic Islands 2.0 or Pirate Islands 1.0.

On another note. I have some questions about my 2 6850's. I decided to wait until next gen to upgrade. So I am water cooling these cards. Now I am using Arctic Cooling G-1 thermal glue to stick down my VRAM sinks and the VRM sinks. Now I only have the weight of the sinks pushing down on the glue. Will that be enough to provide good contact? Also any body ever used the Heatkiller GPU X3 universal block? What sor of clearance do I have for VRAM sinks? Cause the ones I use are 9mm tall. Will I have to cut down the sinks?

Also will these copper sinks do better than the stock VRM sinks these cards come with?


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sell it and get something newer mate. I dont think a pair of those older cards will get you to where you want to be in todays games. I rate save up for something newer like a 270x. Or try holding on until Volcanic Islands 2.0 or Pirate Islands 1.0.
> 
> On another note. I have some questions about my 2 6850's. I decided to wait until next gen to upgrade. So I am water cooling these cards. Now I am using Arctic Cooling G-1 thermal glue to stick down my VRAM sinks and the VRM sinks. Now I only have the weight of the sinks pushing down on the glue. Will that be enough to provide good contact? Also any body ever used the Heatkiller GPU X3 universal block? What sor of clearance do I have for VRAM sinks? Cause the ones I use are 9mm tall. Will I have to cut down the sinks?
> 
> Also will these copper sinks do better than the stock VRM sinks these cards come with?


think i might have to go with what you're saying and go for something more powerful







a good excuse for an upgrade


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sell it and get something newer mate. I dont think a pair of those older cards will get you to where you want to be in todays games. I rate save up for something newer like a 270x. Or try holding on until Volcanic Islands 2.0 or Pirate Islands 1.0.
> 
> On another note. I have some questions about my 2 6850's. I decided to wait until next gen to upgrade. So I am water cooling these cards. Now I am using Arctic Cooling G-1 thermal glue to stick down my VRAM sinks and the VRM sinks. Now I only have the weight of the sinks pushing down on the glue. Will that be enough to provide good contact? Also any body ever used the Heatkiller GPU X3 universal block? What sor of clearance do I have for VRAM sinks? Cause the ones I use are 9mm tall. Will I have to cut down the sinks?
> 
> Also will these copper sinks do better than the stock VRM sinks these cards come with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i might have to go with what you're saying and go for something more powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good excuse for an upgrade
Click to expand...

Yeah bro. Even these 6850's which are probably some of the best examples of their kind are struggling with games. If you had of decided to upgrade while 6XXX was about halfway though its life cycle I would have been of a different opinion. But with next gen gaming things are getting quite demanding. Also we got some interesting things to look forward to. Next AMD cards whether they are VI 2.0 or PI 1.0 are bringing HBM to the table. So that is why I decided to put off on getting a 280X. Cause the future is bright no?


----------



## Neon Lights




----------



## SRICE4904

UPGRADE!!!







Sapphire R9 290X Crossfire!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> UPGRADE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire R9 290X Crossfire!


I dare be very jealous of you!!!







How is it working out with the reference coolers? I'm sooo close to upgrading my crossfirex 7970's to R9 290X's because you guys!

Welcome to the club! Be sure to register on the first page!


----------



## SRICE4904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I dare be very jealous of you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it working out with the reference coolers? I'm sooo close to upgrading my crossfirex 7970's to R9 290X's because you guys!
> 
> Welcome to the club! Be sure to register on the first page!


Already a member







just upgraded from my crossfire Sapphire 7950, just tier'ed down the equipment, I have a total of 3 crossfire sets ATM, XFX HD6850, Diamond HD6850, Sapphire HD7950 OC, Sapphire HD7950 Boost, Sapphire R9 290X Reference x 2!! WOOT WOOT!









The ref coolers are fine so far, but I haven't really pushed them, Ill be chainging cases and and putting them under water next:thumb:


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I dare be very jealous of you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it working out with the reference coolers? I'm sooo close to upgrading my crossfirex 7970's to R9 290X's because you guys!
> 
> Welcome to the club! Be sure to register on the first page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already a member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just upgraded from my crossfire Sapphire 7950, just tier'ed down the equipment, I have a total of 3 crossfire sets ATM, XFX HD6850, Diamond HD6850, Sapphire HD7950 OC, Sapphire HD7950 Boost, Sapphire R9 290X Reference x 2!! WOOT WOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ref coolers are fine so far, but I haven't really pushed them, Ill be chainging cases and and putting them under water next:thumb:
Click to expand...

You wanna share some 7950 love


----------



## SRICE4904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You wanna share some 7950 love


Heck one of these days I'll start to sell off some of my tiered down equipt. But with 2 personal gaming pic's and the 3rd I just built for a family member I still had a use for pretty much every component I've bought since 2008! Talk about making my money count lol!
Thanks for the advice in the past I'll Def keep you in mind. I put my 2 7950 with my q965 445 fbs 1066 ddr2 ram. it handles pretty much everything I've thrown at it. Although with Need for Speed Rivals I'd need to OC more for smoother preformance but we're playable at 4ghz. I'm pretty happy. One of these days I'll snag a I7 4930k and pass down my lga 775 for good. But that 600$ price tag kinda scares me. Since that's what I paid for both my 290x's









Besides I don't think I can get away with not passing down equipt. Caught hell for giving on of my sisters my old pc components. I got the "when you gonna build one for me!?!?" That's what you get being an older brother lol


----------



## Roxxas049

So if I have 2 290's in xfire, everything boots up fine, but when I go to benchmark the system it completely shuts down, thats the psu not having enough power...correct?

I have a Seasonic m12d 850w btw.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> So if I have 2 290's in xfire, everything boots up fine, but when I go to benchmark the system it completely shuts down, thats the psu not having enough power...correct?
> 
> I have a Seasonic m12d 850w btw.


cards oc'ed? if yes put all stock. your psu should be fine. what about gaming?


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> cards oc'ed? if yes put all stock. your psu should be fine. what about gaming?


Cards are all stock, yes. Didn't try any gaming, was only going for benchmark numbers. The psu IS a little old, but I was under the impression that it would be fine too.


----------



## Roxxas049

So what would some other reasons for a system to completely shut off in xfire while benching firestrike?


----------



## Blue Dragon

what processor are you running? use PSU calculator or something like partpicker to estimate the wattage needed. also check up and make sure your board supports the new crossfire without the bridge (heard some older boards have had problems)


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Dragon*
> 
> what processor are you running? use PSU calculator or something like partpicker to estimate the wattage needed. also check up and make sure your board supports the new crossfire without the bridge (heard some older boards have had problems)


Thanks for your input, I took the cards to a friends house who also has a crossfire setup and set mine as secondary cards to his and my secondary card does the same thing in his set up, while my main card and both if his cards work fine, so my conclusion is that one of my cards is bad. already started the RMA process with Powercolor.


----------



## Gunderman456

Hi Folks;

By endless Stress Testing/Benching, I have proven that in upping VCore and if required in tandem with VCCIN you can reach previously unattainable overclocks on the GPU.

Please refer to the last two pages of "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" Build Log (in sig) for irrefutable proof!


----------



## PJFT808

I'm in whoohoo, got a good deal on it lol.


----------



## salamndar

3 Sapphire r9 290x Stock

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/hmj2k3/media/20140527_190704_zps8e05d313.jpg.html

Water cooled

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/hmj2k3/media/20140525_180821_zpsdf30cc10.jpg.html


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PJFT808*
> 
> I'm in whoohoo, got a good deal on it lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamndar*
> 
> 3 Sapphire r9 290x Stock
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/hmj2k3/media/20140527_190704_zps8e05d313.jpg.html
> 
> Water cooled
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/hmj2k3/media/20140525_180821_zpsdf30cc10.jpg.html


Welcome aboard fellow CrossfireX fellas! 290X in full effect!


----------



## p33k

A couple months ago I switched over from 2 680s to 2 Asus 290 dc2oc's... it has been a long time since I have owned some amd cards!



Just put some white back plates on them today...


----------



## Alastair

Guys how do I get my MSI Cyclone Power Editions to go above 1.3v? MSI Afterburner will not let me set above 1.3v. How can I bypass that?

And lookie here!


----------



## bond32

Upgrades/additions!!


----------



## Alastair

Is there a way I can set my second card as the primary adaptor. Aka the one I plug my display into. Short on actually swapping the cards around into different PCI-E slots?


----------



## wermad

Try booting up with the monitor(s) plugged into the second card. Its worked sometimes on my setup but I have everything connected to the top primary card.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Try booting up with the monitor(s) plugged into the second card. Its worked sometimes on my setup but I have everything connected to the top primary card.


Unfortunately that was a no go.


----------



## wermad

Check if you r bios has the option to make a specific slot the video feed one. My old Sniper5 allowed me to choose between the four pcie 16x to route the video feed.


----------



## the matty

this may be a little bit of a silly question but does anyone here know if a corsair CX600 will run 2 5850's? i know it isn't the greatest psu but according to the extreme PSU calculator thing (not sure if it is particularly accurate) but that says it will use about a little less than 500w on my system (1090t and whatnot) but im more wondering about the amperage on the 12v rail, would that be enough or would it pop prematurely? many thanks in advanced

edit: it is the V2 variant with the 46A 12v rail


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> this may be a little bit of a silly question but does anyone here know if a corsair CX600 will run 2 5850's? i know it isn't the greatest psu but according to the extreme PSU calculator thing (not sure if it is particularly accurate) but that says it will use about a little less than 500w on my system (1090t and whatnot) but im more wondering about the amperage on the 12v rail, would that be enough or would it pop prematurely? many thanks in advanced
> 
> edit: it is the V2 variant with the 46A 12v rail


Yes I do believe it will. I run a 7870 and a R9 270x in X-Fire with a 8350 @ 5.0 Ghz and both cards overclocked, a D5 pump with lot's of fans and lights and all of that with a 660w psu. I ran prime 95 and Valley at the same time and used just 600w at the wall. You will be using a lot less wattage than I do so even a 80+ bronze PSU will do fine. Mine is a Seasonic Platinum but I use much more watts than you would. I have 55 amps on the 12v and no issues at all.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes I do believe it will. I run a 7870 and a R9 270x in X-Fire with a 8350 @ 5.0 Ghz and both cards overclocked, a D5 pump with lot's of fans and lights and all of that with a 660w psu. I ran prime 95 and Valley at the same time and used just 600w at the wall. You will be using a lot less wattage than I do so even a 80+ bronze PSU will do fine. Mine is a Seasonic Platinum but I use much more watts than you would. I have 55 amps on the 12v and no issues at all.


thanks i think then when i sort my board out in little over a month i think i may just have to try and source a second one then


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Submitted the form, just got my second Gelid cooler installed, 7950 crossfire does pretty good!


----------



## Alastair

Guys. What would cause artefacts to appear when I never had any before. I was running my cards at 1.3V at 1000 MHz core and 1200 Mem. I have got them on water so temps are in control. However. I used to had artefacts on these cards a long time ago. They would appear for a short period of time when stressing but would go away. Then they stopped all together. But now they are back? What would cause that? Some of them are like blurry spots. Others are the snowy type. And others are like groups of blank pixels.

Here are two. The artefacts are circled in red.
Blank Pixel type.


Blurry spot type.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have to second the 270x 7870 xfire, mine runs great but I did opt for a larger psu from my TX650M to a v850 since my original plan was to get a couple 280x but from all the issues I'm seeing people have with the 280's I'm glad I went the inexpensive route with the 270, but now I'm thinking of picking up a third 270x


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. What would cause artefacts to appear when I never had any before. I was running my cards at 1.3V at 1000 MHz core and 1200 Mem. I have got them on water so temps are in control. However. I used to had artefacts on these cards a long time ago. They would appear for a short period of time when stressing but would go away. Then they stopped all together. But now they are back? What would cause that? Some of them are like blurry spots. Others are the snowy type. And others are like groups of blank pixels.
> 
> Here are two. The artefacts are circled in red.
> Blank Pixel type.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry spot type.


Artifacts are usually due to an unstable overclock. Try lowering your clocks a bit and see if the artifacts go away.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I have to second the 270x 7870 xfire, mine runs great but I did opt for a larger psu from my TX650M to a v850 since my original plan was to get a couple 280x but from all the issues I'm seeing people have with the 280's I'm glad I went the inexpensive route with the 270, but now I'm thinking of picking up a third 270x


if i'm not wrong, you cant trifire/quadfire 7870/270/270X, ounly crossfire becose there is ounly one crossfire slot/card

hmh weard, sapphire's 270X include's two crossfire slot :/

it look's like upper is 280X, and lower is 270X

http://diit.cz/clanek/test-sapphire-radeon-r9-270x-toxic/podrobnejsi-pohled-srovnani-s-r9-280x-toxic


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> if i'm not wrong, you cant trifire/quadfire 7870/270/270X, ounly crossfire becose there is ounly one crossfire slot/card
> 
> hmh weard, sapphire's 270X include's two crossfire slot :/
> 
> it look's like upper is 280X, and lower is 270X
> 
> http://diit.cz/clanek/test-sapphire-radeon-r9-270x-toxic/podrobnejsi-pohled-srovnani-s-r9-280x-toxic


Some AIB (Add-In Board) partners will use the pcb of other models to make custom boards. But the core, is still limited and 7870/270X are limited to 2-way. A good example was the evga GTX 460x2. It had the sli fingers for a theoretical 4-way sli but this was not allowed.



http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/graphics/desktop/r9#


----------



## long99x

here is mine

cf 7950 dc2t


----------



## Alastair

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. What would cause artefacts to appear when I never had any before. I was running my cards at 1.3V at 1000 MHz core and 1200 Mem. I have got them on water so temps are in control. However. I used to had artefacts on these cards a long time ago. They would appear for a short period of time when stressing but would go away. Then they stopped all together. But now they are back? What would cause that? Some of them are like blurry spots. Others are the snowy type. And others are like groups of blank pixels.
> 
> Here are two. The artefacts are circled in red.
> Blank Pixel type.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry spot type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artefacts are usually due to an unstable overclock. Try lowering your clocks a bit and see if the artefacts go away.
Click to expand...

Yeah I can understand it USUALLY being an unstable overclock. However in my case not. Because I have been running these clocks for months perfectly stable. 1000MHz core 1200 memory. 1.3V. I never used to have artefacts. But now after putting the cards on water cooling. I have artefacts? At the same overclock. However if I lower back to stock they go away. It seems to be popping up above voltages of 1.25V which is strange.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> Yeah I can understand it USUALLY being an unstable overclock. However in my case not. Because I have been running these clocks for months perfectly stable. 1000MHz core 1200 memory. 1.3V. I never used to have artefacts. But now after putting the cards on water cooling. I have artefacts? At the same overclock. However if I lower back to stock they go away. It seems to be popping up above voltages of 1.25V which is strange.


Are you using a full cover block? Back in the day, I thought artifacts were caused by heat... Possibly excess heat on a component not getting cooled?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> Yeah I can understand it USUALLY being an unstable overclock. However in my case not. Because I have been running these clocks for months perfectly stable. 1000MHz core 1200 memory. 1.3V. I never used to have artefacts. But now after putting the cards on water cooling. I have artefacts? At the same overclock. However if I lower back to stock they go away. It seems to be popping up above voltages of 1.25V which is strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using a full cover block? Back in the day, I thought artifacts were caused by heat... Possibly excess heat on a component not getting cooled?
Click to expand...

you would think so hey. But no. When I had the standard heatsink on the DRAM wasn't cooled and the VRM ' s had some sort of aluminium heatsink. But now my DRAM is under copper heatsinks. And I replaced the VRM heatsink with individual copper sinks for each VRM. So I don't think heat is a problem.


----------



## wtootell

New here but seems like the right place, This is my rig which features a pair of crossfire MSI R9 270x Hawks. Hopefully will fit in with the rest of the epic Pc builds I have seen so far!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s123.photobucket.com/user/Wtootell/media/IMG_0754_zpsde8c5fe4.jpg.html


----------



## nightfox

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtootell*
> 
> New here but seems like the right place, This is my rig which features a pair of crossfire MSI R9 270x Hawks. Hopefully will fit in with the rest of the epic Pc builds I have seen so far!
> 
> http://s123.photobucket.com/user/Wtootell/media/IMG_0754_zpsde8c5fe4.jpg.html


little bit off topic
Quote:


> This is my Pc, there are many like it but this one is mine,
> without my Pc I am nothing,
> without me, my Pc is nothing.


from your signature... reminds me of the FULL METAL JACKET movie


----------



## wtootell

O well, I was only ever one for conforming to non conformity







, il try to keep my dumping of pictures to a minimum.

Glad someone got the reference


----------



## Alastair

Guys this may sound crazy. But the artefacts I seem to be having issues with go away when GPU temps hit about 55C. I did an expreiment in which I shut down my pump. The temperatures rose up to 65C each time before I restarted my pump. I repeated this test 5 times. I am able to conclude that the artefacts go away around the 55C mark. Bow how on earth do I sort that out. I would often expect that the lower temps would reduce the chance of artefacting? Now what do I do?


----------



## Blue Dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys this may sound crazy. But the artefacts I seem to be having issues with go away when GPU temps hit about 55C. I did an expreiment in which I shut down my pump. The temperatures rose up to 65C each time before I restarted my pump. I repeated this test 5 times. I am able to conclude that the artefacts go away around the 55C mark. Bow how on earth do I sort that out. I would often expect that the lower temps would reduce the chance of artefacting? Now what do I do?


Overclock!!








maybe a re-seat? try different TIM? could it be the actual connector (DVI or whatever) that has to get "warmed up"?


----------



## pdasterly

Is there a xfire games list?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Is there a xfire games list?


There are list of games from prior years, however some have been patched. This is a great idea for this thread on the main page though.

*Games that I play that do not fully support Crossfire / SLI:*

*Raceroom Experience*: Does not utilize second GPU
*WRC 4*: Utilizes both GPU's, however it is a stuttering mess. Required RadeonPro Double Vsync in settings. Capped at 60 FPS

I'll update this list as soon as go through my games on my main rig with Crossfire 7970's.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Dragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys this may sound crazy. But the artefacts I seem to be having issues with go away when GPU temps hit about 55C. I did an expreiment in which I shut down my pump. The temperatures rose up to 65C each time before I restarted my pump. I repeated this test 5 times. I am able to conclude that the artefacts go away around the 55C mark. Bow how on earth do I sort that out. I would often expect that the lower temps would reduce the chance of artefacting? Now what do I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a re-seat? try different TIM? could it be the actual connector (DVI or whatever) that has to get "warmed up"?
Click to expand...

I have tried all four of the DVI ports that I have access to between my two cards. I will try HDMI. But I have a feeling it won't make a difference. The thing is with my cooling now. Going from 1000 core to 1070 core at 1300mv raises temps by a degree. Start upping the voltage to 1320mv and I get another two C. So that means I get 45C at the most under load. How do I get an extra 10C's? Keep in mind. I am doing this with Crysis 3 with no fans running. I have 640mm of radiator space. Never would I ever think I would have a problem, with too much cooling?!? Any body else? What do you think I can do about this?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> There are list of games from prior years, however some have been patched. This is a great idea for this thread on the main page though.
> 
> *Games that I play that do not fully support Crossfire / SLI:*
> 
> *Raceroom Experience*: Does not utilize second GPU
> *WRC 4*: Utilizes both GPU's, however it is a stuttering mess. Required RadeonPro Double Vsync in settings. Capped at 60 FPS
> 
> I'll update this list as soon as go through my games on my main rig with Crossfire 7970's.


I may have 1 for you. I played Metro LL with frapps on and in some area's sat at like 15 FPS and other area's 70 FPS. It was acting weird like the FPS didn't want to move at all even though I was moving and shooting. In the area's were it showed 70 FPS all was smooth and seemed normal.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> There are list of games from prior years, however some have been patched. This is a great idea for this thread on the main page though.
> 
> *Games that I play that do not fully support Crossfire / SLI:*
> 
> *Raceroom Experience*: Does not utilize second GPU
> *WRC 4*: Utilizes both GPU's, however it is a stuttering mess. Required RadeonPro Double Vsync in settings. Capped at 60 FPS
> 
> I'll update this list as soon as go through my games on my main rig with Crossfire 7970's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have 1 for you. I played Metro LL with frapps on and in some area's sat at like 15 FPS and other area's 70 FPS. It was acting weird like the FPS didn't want to move at all even though I was moving and shooting. In the area's were it showed 70 FPS all was smooth and seemed normal.
Click to expand...

DD, Metro LL crossfires nicely with all four cards. something else is happening there.


----------



## Spacedinvader

WRC 4, turn off frame pacing as it's dx9 (Skyrim does the same)

edit: have I joined this club?


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> DD, Metro LL crossfires nicely with all four cards. something else is happening there.


Are you sure about that? I have tried two, three and four 7970s and three or four do not render better than two, if not even worse. I have read about this in benchmarks, too. Have you tried to see if you actually get more fps when you add a third and fourth graphics card (with V-Sync disabled, of course)?

I have to say, by the way, Metro Last Light maybe would not be so "unrunable" if it was actually able to use more than two GPUs. I hope that this will work better in Metro Last Light Redux (which is supposed to be released relatively soon).


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> DD, Metro LL crossfires nicely with all four cards. something else is happening there.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? I have tried two, three and four 7970s and three or four do not render better than two, if not even worse. I have read about this in benchmarks, too. Have you tried to see if you actually get more fps when you add a third and fourth graphics card (with V-Sync disabled, of course)?
> 
> I have to say, by the way, Metro Last Light maybe would not be so "unrunable" if it was actually able to use more than two GPUs. I hope that this will work better in Metro Last Light Redux (which is supposed to be released relatively soon).
Click to expand...

 What res are you running?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> Are you sure about that? I have tried two, three and four 7970s and three or four do not render better than two, if not even worse. I have read about this in benchmarks, too. Have you tried to see if you actually get more fps when you add a third and fourth graphics card (with V-Sync disabled, of course)?
> 
> I have to say, by the way, Metro Last Light maybe would not be so "unrunable" if it was actually able to use more than two GPUs. I hope that this will work better in Metro Last Light Redux (which is supposed to be released relatively soon).


Do you have UPLS on or off?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> Are you sure about that? I have tried two, three and four 7970s and three or four do not render better than two, if not even worse. I have read about this in benchmarks, too. Have you tried to see if you actually get more fps when you add a third and fourth graphics card (with V-Sync disabled, of course)?
> 
> I have to say, by the way, Metro Last Light maybe would not be so "unrunable" if it was actually able to use more than two GPUs. I hope that this will work better in Metro Last Light Redux (which is supposed to be released relatively soon).
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What res are you running?
Click to expand...

This. For my setup, I get ~120fps in Metro LL (med @ 6000x1920) with quads. I disable one, I drop to ~90-100fps. Some games do scale well with quads, some don't, especially the older titles. For example, Lost planet 2, I get ~125fps in both triple and quad. So that fourth card is useless even at my resolution (more pixels vs 4k). It really comes down to the game, does it support more then two gpu's, and the scaling of your gpu setup..


----------



## aaroc

Someone had success with F1 2013 or F1 2012 and gain some fps with CFX? Can you share how you did it? Thanks!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> *WRC 4*, turn off frame pacing as it's dx9 (Skyrim does the same)
> 
> edit: have I joined this club?


The following solution works for me especially that damn 30hz bug. I'll try your solution also.
Quote:


> *Refresh and Vsync Bug*
> It's nice that we finally have an FPS selection greater then 30 FPS however if you set a greater refresh rate than 30 Hz such as 60 Hz along with Vsync enabled it will revert back to 30 Hz in game.
> 
> *Game hangs on loading during Quick Stage and Rally Mode's*
> If you set your refresh greater then 30 Hz the game hangs on the loading screen after a completed stage during Quick Stage and Rally Mode's. The only way out is to press ALT+F4 which then prompts if you want to quit the game.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Solution*
> *Nvidia GPUS*
> 
> Enable "Adaptive" under Vertical Sync drop down menu located in the 3d Settings / Manage 3D Settings / Program Settings / WRC4.EXE with Nvidia Control Panel. Under WRC 4 Launcher select 60 Hz and enable Wait for Vsync.
> 
> *AMD GPUS*
> Require's: RadeonPro LINK[www.radeonpro.info]
> 
> Add WRC4.EXE to the profile applications.
> Under "Tweaks" Tab, set "Always on (Double Vsync)" Located under Direct3D Tweaks Box
> Check mark the following: "Triple-buffering"
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Someone had success with F1 2013 or F1 2012 and gain some fps with CFX? Can you share how you did it? Thanks!


i can check this on my main rig when i get home.


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What res are you running?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> This. For my setup, I get ~120fps in Metro LL (med @ 6000x1920) with quads. I disable one, I drop to ~90-100fps. Some games do scale well with quads, some don't, especially the older titles. For example, Lost planet 2, I get ~125fps in both triple and quad. So that fourth card is useless even at my resolution (more pixels vs 4k). It really comes down to the game, does it support more then two gpu's, and the scaling of your gpu setup..


Okay, so it is the resolution then. I did not know if it actually had something to do with it, because I more or less just do not have access to a higher resolution (I am using 2560x1600), I suspected it though.

Does that mean that this has got something to do with a CPU limit? I thought I had at least raised it a considerable amount because of using a 3970X at 5GHz and Metro Last Light has a good usage of many threads.


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Do you have UPLS on or off?


I have it turned off.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> Okay, so it is the resolution then. I did not know if it actually had something to do with it, because I more or less just do not have access to a higher resolution (I am using 2560x1600), I suspected it though.
> 
> Does that mean that this has got something to do with a CPU limit? I thought I had at least raised it a considerable amount because of using a 3970X at 5GHz and Metro Last Light has a good usage of many threads.


Few games take of full advantage of the extra cores and threads of higher end pc's. Generally, 4.0-4.5 is good enough for up to three cards. I do recommed 4.5+ for three of the newer cards and for quads. At your speed, its not a bottle neck. You can always run synthetic benchmarks like 3DMark (11 and FS). Open up Afterburner, detach the monitor cell and expand it (make sure it shows at least all of your gpu's usage, and recommended clocks). Run the test, if you're noticing the cards are not hitting 99% in the gpu tests, then you may have something holding them back. But I doubt there's a bottleneck with your cpu @ 5.0.

Also, as the resolutions increase, the workload really starts to hammer on the gpu's and less on the cpu. I'm currently running 4.7 with no issues at all.

As far as the cpu, four cores with eight threads seems to be the sweet spot. Some minor exceptions will have a slight advantage with more cores/threads but the differences is hardly. I went from a 4c/4t cpu to a 4c/8t cpu and immediately noticed a good difference in a few games like BF3. But didn't see any advantage when I had my 3930K (and hence one reason I sold it). I actually came out less then a fps slower in the Metro LL bench (5760x1080, highest settings, cpu's @ 5.0, 2700K vs 3930K, both using tri-sli GTX 780 stock clocks). So, unless you have other applications that require more cores/threads, right now, there's really not much benefit in gaming. And yes, there's the argument the new consoles will change this, but by the time that happens, our current cpu's will be a bit dated and will have newer options then. 6c/12t will eventually become the 4c/8t standard imho in the next few years if we continue to evolve down this path.


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Few games take of full advantage of the extra cores and threads of higher end pc's. Generally, 4.0-4.5 is good enough for up to three cards. I do recommed 4.5+ for three of the newer cards and for quads. At your speed, its not a bottle neck. You can always run synthetic benchmarks like 3DMark (11 and FS). Open up Afterburner, detach the monitor cell and expand it (make sure it shows at least all of your gpu's usage, and recommended clocks). Run the test, if you're noticing the cards are not hitting 99% in the gpu tests, then you may have something holding them back. But I doubt there's a bottleneck with your cpu @ 5.0.
> 
> Also, as the resolutions increase, the workload really starts to hammer on the gpu's and less on the cpu. I'm currently running 4.7 with no issues at all.
> 
> As far as the cpu, four cores with eight threads seems to be the sweet spot. Some minor exceptions will have a slight advantage with more cores/threads but the differences is hardly. I went from a 4c/4t cpu to a 4c/8t cpu and immediately noticed a good difference in a few games like BF3. But didn't see any advantage when I had my 3930K (and hence one reason I sold it). I actually came out less then a fps slower in the Metro LL bench (5760x1080, highest settings, cpu's @ 5.0, 2700K vs 3930K, both using tri-sli GTX 780 stock clocks). So, unless you have other applications that require more cores/threads, right now, there's really not much benefit in gaming. And yes, there's the argument the new consoles will change this, but by the time that happens, our current cpu's will be a bit dated and will have newer options then. 6c/12t will eventually become the 4c/8t standard imho in the next few years if we continue to evolve down this path.


Thank you for your detailed answer. Well, and I want to buy a 5960X with 8 cores next! What will that mean for games, hahaha. But seriously though, I have actually thought about if it would not have a worse performance for games than a 3970X. The "problem" is, I would like to pre-order it, so I can probably not really look at benchmarks before that.

P.S. Mayne, you got lucky with the waterblocks for your Lightnings. I had to RMA all four of my graphics cards (also from MSI) and they offered me Lightnings, but I had to refuse that offer because I could not find enough waterblocks for Lightnings anymore.


----------



## StrongForce

I'm about to get a new card (second hand, and temporary solution) so I was thinking.. HD 7950 Crossfire seems the way to go (they go for cheap apparently) , however I'm only skeptical about microstuttering, it seems to mainly happen in a few games, but I was curious if some people here could give me some feedback before I make the final decision







.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> Thank you for your detailed answer. Well, and I want to buy a 5960X with 8 cores next! What will that mean for games, hahaha. But seriously though, I have actually thought about if it would not have a worse performance for games than a 3970X. The "problem" is, I would like to pre-order it, so I can probably not really look at benchmarks before that.
> 
> P.S. Mayne, you got lucky with the waterblocks for your Lightnings. I had to RMA all four of my graphics cards (also from MSI) and they offered me Lightnings, but I had to refuse that offer because I could not find enough waterblocks for Lightnings anymore.


Well, definitely understandable. The newest gear makes anyone giddy with excitement. I have to constantly remind myself of the meager gains vs the extra cost to upgrade and that's enough to restrain my itchy fingers to upgrade (







).

I got my Lightnings in a trade. The seller had four with blocks and was interested in moving to GK110. I had three 780s and the thought of running five monitors was too good to pass up with the Lightnings. These lightnings are fantastic. Though I had to rma two of them, MSI has been very good and got me on the latest BE v2. i sold the other two PEs to buy two more BEs. What a mess that turned out to be but I did find a good seller to finish this, ahem, "upgrade"







. They're doing pretty good pushing through five monitors and though its tempting going with two 295x2, I can't afford that right now. Plus, this build is just a few months old so might as well squeeze as much fun as possible. I only game so I have no other concerns with other applications for my rig. Watching anime online is no sweat







.


----------



## fireedo

May I join this club?

Here is my setup :







MSI R9 295X2 and HIS R9 290 IceQ X2


----------



## DarthBaggins




----------



## Durvelle27

i'll be rejoining soon


----------



## Jflisk

@ Wermad and Megaman you guys hit the quadfire R9 290Xs yet. Still holding at 2x290x here


----------



## Jflisk

Stupid question here do one of you too ever get evaporation out of your loops. Just wondering I loose about a 1/8 of an inch of water every 3 months.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> @ Wermad and Megaman you guys hit the quadfire R9 290Xs yet. Still holding at 2x290x here


not yet, got the new sli bridges, but not had time to install them hoping next weekend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Stupid question here do one of you too ever get evaporation out of your loops. Just wondering I loose about a 1/8 of an inch of water every 3 months.


only stupid q is the one not asked.

i do too, but do to the size of my loop it is far worse.... i loose alot more


----------



## Jflisk

Thanks just making sure I didn't have a leak somewhere.


----------



## Jflisk

Mega do you have a loop that will support that kinda heat. Seems like a lot O watts


----------



## Mega Man

the 290xs have 5x480s, (3x80mm, 1x60 and 1x45) and 4x35xs ( 2xmcp35x2)

i would say... yes


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the 290xs have 5x480s, (3x80mm, 1x60 and 1x45) and 4x35xs ( 2xmcp35x2)
> 
> i would say... yes


OK. What in the....

Have you posted pictures of this craziness !??! Do you also hook up your home refrigerant lines to it to use all that rad space as a condenser?


----------



## Jflisk

@ Mega Crazy cooling get some nitrogen


----------



## Mega Man

no thanks me no likey l2n

just wait till i buy my tx10-d


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the 290xs have 5x480s, (3x80mm, 1x60 and 1x45) and 4x35xs ( 2xmcp35x2)
> 
> i would say... yes


Why the heck have you got 3x80mm and the other small ones still plumbed? lol, you're prolly sucking down 300-400w just in your loop.


----------



## Mega Man

cause 5x80mm would not fit, i wont tell you how many high rpm GTs i have too. but @ 2kw i have plenty, i used to use 25kw but these white leadex look to sexay to pass up and i couldnt get the 1300w ones:/

my fans only use ~ 5w unless fully loaded







<3 aq6 !

in other new i think i may try a completely passive watercooled system ( ITX ) some time next year...


----------



## tsm106

Hi speed GTs suck a lot of juice, depending... nah the AP29s and up use 3x times the amperage of the AP15s iirc.

Btw, passive and itx... that's like oil and water man!


----------



## Mega Man

they just go together so well, and taste so good when they are done ~!


----------



## tsm106

It sounds a lot cooler than it actually is. Doh, pun not intended.

Coincidentally my h frame mini arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Mega Man

i demand pics !


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Stupid question here do one of you too ever get evaporation out of your loops. Just wondering I loose about a 1/8 of an inch of water every 3 months.


I've had this problem many times. It's caused by not being completely sealed.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no thanks me no likey l2n
> 
> just wait till i buy my tx10-d


For 8 - 900 bucks does that come with free shipping and a night at the bar. Could never do and open case. I would be pulling out half a dog every month.They are nice cases though.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It sounds a lot cooler than it actually is. Doh, pun not intended.
> 
> Coincidentally my h frame mini arrives tomorrow.


I would like to see pictures when its done. Thanks


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It sounds a lot cooler than it actually is. Doh, pun not intended.
> 
> Coincidentally my h frame mini arrives tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see pictures when its done. Thanks
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i demand pics !


Ok though I can say it won't be anything water related. The size and aesthetics were important since I only had a 10x13x13 space to hold a case. It's a build for my daughter so it only has to run games like Child of Light at 1080 which shouldn't be a problem. A red h frame mini in a pink room. I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no thanks me no likey l2n
> 
> just wait till i buy my tx10-d
> 
> 
> 
> For 8 - 900 bucks does that come with free shipping and a night at the bar. Could never do and open case. I would be pulling out half a dog every month.They are nice cases though.
Click to expand...

just had this convo in the CL thread, try again... but no free shipping, i bought too much the web site cant even approximate it lol. i will do it asap ( hoping late this year ) but meh well worth it ! own 2 already figured i just keep buying bigger might as well hit the biggest and get it over with

and this is not everything
you can buy/use filters, but it is hardly an open case,

i have a boarder collie, sheltie and American Eskimo miniature mix, i never have issues
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It sounds a lot cooler than it actually is. Doh, pun not intended.
> 
> Coincidentally my h frame mini arrives tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see pictures when its done. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i demand pics !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok though I can say it won't be anything water related. The size and aesthetics were important since I only had a 10x13x13 space to hold a case. It's a build for my daughter so it only has to run games like Child of Light at 1080 which shouldn't be a problem. A red h frame mini in a pink room. I bet you can't wait!
Click to expand...

i like looking at other builds


----------



## skruppe

May I join? Asus R9 290X and Powercolor R9 290X fully EK-equipped! Not the best picture but hopefully not the worst....


----------



## hyp36rmax

Sorry guys for the lack of updates and follow-up this past month. Been moving and finally got my internet back up. Welcome to the new members and if you haven't already registered, check out the first page to join the club









*Link:* http://www.overclock.net/t/560996/xxcrossxfire-clubxx-because-ones-not-enough/0_50#post_6982401
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruppe*
> 
> May I join? Asus R9 290X and Powercolor R9 290X fully EK-equipped! Not the best picture but hopefully not the worst....


Welcome aboard Skruppe!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i like looking at other builds


Just finished. I swear I had to use like 25 zipties on this puny case. Haven't taken pics yet though, maybe tomorrow. I set it up for dual graphics lol.


----------



## Komip

Guys, i will have any problem making crossfire Sapphire TRI-X R9 290 with Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 ? my case corsair 300r mid cant handle x2 sapphire coz it too long.....so i need to combine it with gigabyte







, i should change my gigabyte bios to sapphire?


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komip*
> 
> Guys, i will have any problem making crossfire Sapphire TRI-X R9 290 with Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 ? my case corsair 300r mid cant handle x2 sapphire coz it too long.....so i need to combine it with gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i should change my gigabyte bios to sapphire?


You shouldn't need to, Crossfire will simply use the slowest of the two cards as the reference clockspeed. I'm using a Tri X 290 and an MSI 290 Gaming with Trixx with no issues at the moment, TriXX allows you to set a custom fan curve for both cards.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also Trixxx allows for you to have the gpu's mirror each other, that's where the custom fan profile comes in handy as in my case I set my 7870 to match the 270x in my case







then locked them in.


----------



## Komip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> You shouldn't need to, Crossfire will simply use the slowest of the two cards as the reference clockspeed. I'm using a Tri X 290 and an MSI 290 Gaming with Trixx with no issues at the moment, TriXX allows you to set a custom fan curve for both cards.


do you experience any micro stuttering in actual games? like Far cry 3, crysis 3, metro last night? i want to play at 60 fps / 60hz at least with no micro stuttering, and if there any manual solution for this? , i am very concerned about this matter cos i know how it feel annoying.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komip*
> 
> do you experience any micro stuttering in actual games? like Far cry 3, crysis 3, metro last night? i want to play at 60 fps / 60hz at least with no micro stuttering, and if there any manual solution for this? , i am very concerned about this matter cos i know how it feel annoying.


IMHO, the best cure for stuttering is Vsync, sure theres a bit of input lag but its a small price to pay for smooth rendering (even on single GPUs). I really haven't experienced Micro-stutters since I had SLI GTX 570s trying to run BF3 on Ultra. The culprit was the lack of VRAM at the time.

It seems that microstutters tend to happen more frequently when your rig is struggling to output 60 frames in the first place. The chance of that one frame which chokes one of the GPUs is much higher. In such a scenario, reducing the image quality tends to fix the issue. At least this was true for the SLI GTX 570s, I've noticed fairly smooth rendering for my crossfire 290s even at around 45 FPS so I guess the issue has been fixed somewhat.

You should be fine with respect to smoothness, crossfire has come a long way (at least the AMD 290 with the XDMA engine has).

The real issue with Crossfire is getting it to run at all for your game. Since unfortunately, AMD have a small driver team, the big titles will get the optimizations first before the fringe ones. Thus, some obscure games either will never scale well with crossfire due to a lack of profiling or will get scaling but with poor compatibility (e.g. artifacts, flickering etc).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Komip*
> 
> Guys, i will have any problem making crossfire Sapphire TRI-X R9 290 with Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 ? my case corsair 300r mid cant handle x2 sapphire coz it too long.....so i need to combine it with gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i should change my gigabyte bios to sapphire?
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need to, Crossfire will simply use the slowest of the two cards as the reference clockspeed. I'm using a Tri X 290 and an MSI 290 Gaming with Trixx with no issues at the moment, TriXX allows you to set a custom fan curve for both cards.
Click to expand...

no.... it does not. they stopped doing this a long time ago. they run independently ( speed )


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no.... it does not. they stopped doing this a long time ago. they run independently ( speed )


Oh wow, I didn't know that, crossfire is even better then.


----------



## SRICE4904

Quick question and good news I picked up a EVGA P67 FTW and will be picking up a 3rd sapphire 7950 GPU for trifire! Anyways, I'll have my 2500k @ 4.5ghz @ 1.35v, 4 x 4gb 1600 ddr3, pci 1.1 wifi card and a bd-rom player, 4 HDD and 1 SSD in a NZXT Phantom with 7 fans cooled by my Eisberg 240L. I currently running a Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 1000w PSU. will that handle 100% load? or will I have to swap out my CM Silent Pro Gold 1200w in my I7 3820 4.4ghz @ 1.33v with 2 x 290x in crossfire setup(with 2 QFR 38mm Delta fans running @ 30-60%







? PSU calculators are giving me conflicting info, some say 900w is ok some say i'll need 1300w. Being a benchmark junkie I'll be trying to hit 100% usage from time to time and will want to know I'll be alright. If i need to use the 1200w psu in my trifire setup i can get a add2psu and add in my old ANTEC 430w to my 1000w (Since i'll have the space in my CaseLabs STH10







) I've seen other people use my PSU's for tri-quadfire setups in the past but as an avid overclocker I want to know that if I run FireStrike 10 times in a row with all my cards and cpu overclocked







that i'll have no issues. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Mega Man

i recommend a larger psu if you want to OC


----------



## SRICE4904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i recommend a larger psu if you want to OC


So the Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200w should be adequate?


----------



## Red1776

The Holodeck XI

One of two builds for the 'AMD High Performance Project'

4 x R9 290X Quadfire

FX-8350 @ 5.3Ghz

5 x Radiators

3 x D5 Pumps

3 x PSU= (2200w/184A)

16GB Corsair Platinum Dominator

Cosmos 2


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i recommend a larger psu if you want to OC
> 
> 
> 
> So the Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200w should be adequate?
Click to expand...

yes figure 300w for each GPU

+ idk intel cpus sorry

but ~ 1200 should do ok


----------



## SRICE4904

Any help would be greatly appriciated, I'll be adding a 3rd 7950 to my setup, My cpu is a 2500K @ 4.5ghz with 1.35 vcore P95 stable. Would that bottle neck my 3 x sapphire 7950's? If so, what OC would I need to achieve to eliminate the bottleneck?
MOBO will be EVGA P67 FTW running 16x, 8x, 8x

Thanks again for all the help guys this site is awesome!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The Holodeck XI
> One of two builds for the 'AMD High Performance Project'
> 
> 4 x R9 290X Quadfire
> FX-8350 @ 5.3Ghz
> 5 x Radiators
> 3 x D5 Pumps
> 3 x PSU= (2200w/184A)
> 16GB Corsair Platinum Dominator
> Cosmos 2


Now that's HOT! I'm loving it!


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The Holodeck XI
> One of two builds for the 'AMD High Performance Project'
> 
> 4 x R9 290X Quadfire
> FX-8350 @ 5.3Ghz
> 5 x Radiators
> 3 x D5 Pumps
> 3 x PSU= (2200w/184A)
> 16GB Corsair Platinum Dominator
> Cosmos 2


Nice build - hope you have move then one breaker to put the power supplies on. Just a heads up 3 power supplies on the same (US) breaker will throw the breaker.Most breakers handle about slightly above 1600W before they break .Otherwise that build is really nice.









Oh and +1 on the nice build


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The Holodeck XI
> One of two builds for the 'AMD High Performance Project'
> 
> 4 x R9 290X Quadfire
> FX-8350 @ 5.3Ghz
> 5 x Radiators
> 3 x D5 Pumps
> 3 x PSU= (2200w/184A)
> 16GB Corsair Platinum Dominator
> Cosmos 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build - hope you have move then one breaker to put the power supplies on. Just a heads up 3 power supplies on the same (US) breaker will throw the breaker.Most breakers handle about slightly above 1600W before they break .Otherwise that build is really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and +1 on the nice build
Click to expand...

Thanks Jflisk 

I do I fact. I had my electrician run a dedicated circuit, and the two 500w PSU's run on an entirely different circuit.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks Jflisk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do I fact. I had my electrician run a dedicated circuit, and the two 500w PSU's run on an entirely different circuit.


This is crazy. I mean awesome. I mean crazy...

The dedicated circuit, what size breaker did he use? 20 amp?


----------



## Jflisk

and I quote

Watts = volts x amperes. So if your region uses 110 volts, 20 amperes is equivalent to 2200 watts

and I think 15A = 1800W


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks Jflisk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do I fact. I had my electrician run a dedicated circuit, and the two 500w PSU's run on an entirely different circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> This is crazy. I mean awesome. I mean crazy...
> 
> The dedicated circuit, what size breaker did he use? 20 amp?
Click to expand...

Each would be 15 or 20 assuming they go of the generic code.

I decided I am running a 50/60 a (for the life of me I can't remember the spec of the outlet) 220v circuit for all my pcs.

I am going to build an elect box into my desk and distribute from there with 10-20a as needed like a power distribution center. Should be able to run all 4 psus in my main rig from there ( one has 3.2kw other has 2 kw )

When super flower releases thier 1600w I'll try to import them for the 2 kw one


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks Jflisk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do I fact. I had my electrician run a dedicated circuit, and the two 500w PSU's run on an entirely different circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> This is crazy. I mean awesome. I mean crazy...
> 
> The dedicated circuit, what size breaker did he use? 20 amp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each would be 15 or 20 assuming they go of the generic code.
> 
> I decided I am running a 50/60 a (for the life of me I can't remember the spec of the outlet) 220v circuit for all my pcs.
> 
> I am going to build an elect box into my desk and distribute from there with 10-20a as needed like a power distribution center. Should be able to run all 4 psus in my main rig from there ( one has 3.2kw other has 2 kw )
> 
> When super flower releases thier 1600w I'll try to import them for the 2 kw one
Click to expand...

 yep a 20/A and the two FSP are on separate 15A.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

hey folks. just an FYI, most breakers will do 80% of their nameplate, so a 15A breaker will do 12A continuously, and a 20A breaker will do 16A continuously (or 2000W). fun facts.


----------



## Mega Man

supposed to anyway.... hence why not only will mine be 50a

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Leviton-30-50-Amp-2-Pole-3-Way-Black-Grounded-Angle-Straight-Blade-Plug-R50-00931-000/202077682?N=5yc1vZc336

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Leviton-50-Amp-2-Pole-Flush-Mount-Grounding-Single-Outlet-Black-R61-05374-000/202077691?N=5yc1vZc33aZ1z11wfr

+ elec box + breakers

even my 1600w maxes @ 8.5a @220








all 6 monitors and both my main pcs, 1 breaker !


----------



## Lucky 23

Joined


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Joined


Welcome to the club! About time!


----------



## Mega Man

just an update i have my second 295x2 on the way

5x 290x and 5x 7979 :O

no i dont mine


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just an update i have my second 295x2 on the way
> 
> 5x 290x and 5x 7979 :O
> 
> no i dont mine


Im your padawan, with humble 4x R9 290X, 3x R9 290 and 4 R9 280X. Even got an UD7 990FX for Quadfire.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just an update i have my second 295x2 on the way
> 
> 5x 290x and 5x 7979 :O
> 
> no i dont mine
> 
> 
> 
> Im your padawan, with humble 4x R9 290X, 3x R9 290 and 4 R9 280X. Even got an UD7 990FX for Quadfire.
Click to expand...

You guys should get together and open up a stand at the swap meet.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Welcome to the club! About time!


Yea I know haha


----------



## Mega Man

yea right, i cant even move my pcs,,,,, seriously my th10 weights as much as my wife


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea right, i cant even move my pcs,,,,, seriously my th10 weights as much as my wife


My C2 build (the quad 7970 version) weighs 112lbs. I think the quad R290X is going to weigh a bit more with mods and more rads.

Maybe an Jenny Craig thread for PC's?


----------



## Mega Man

hahahaha also my case is all al imagine if it was steel * shudders *


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahahaha also my case is all al imagine if it was steel * shudders *


 That's what I'm saying, 200lbs Case Labs?


----------



## SRICE4904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea right, i cant even move my pcs,,,,, seriously my th10 weights as much as my wife


Just finished my Trifire Sapphire HD 7950 setup in my NZXT Phantom Tower and after lugging that thing around I can only imaging yours lol









Anyway check it out!


----------



## SRICE4904

Not tooting my own horn because many users here have builds I am jealous of lol but:
2 x R9 290X
3 x HD 7950
2 x HD 6850
2 x HD 6770
No mining here either, gaming\overclocking\bragging rights


----------



## joeh4384

I just joined the tri-fire world with a 295x2 and 290x.


----------



## methadon36

well here is my crossfire build "First one btw"


----------



## Devildog83

Looks like I am out of the X-Fire world for a while. My HD 7870 Devil just died and I just have the R9 270x Devil now. Mucho Sadness.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> well here is my crossfire build "First one btw"


Welcome aboard!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Looks like I am out of the X-Fire world for a while. My HD 7870 Devil just died and I just have the R9 270x Devil now. Mucho Sadness.


No worries, you technically still own both







What happened to your 7870?


----------



## methadon36

Thank you! Feels good to finally join the club


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, you technically still own both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your 7870?


Just started black screening, tried without crossfire and then with the 7870 in the bottom still did it. 270x works just fine by itself. Pretty sure it's had it, it kept resetting to stock clocks at every restart and CCC did not want to work right in X-Fire mode.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, you technically still own both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your 7870?
> 
> 
> 
> Just started black screening, tried without crossfire and then with the 7870 in the bottom still did it. 270x works just fine by itself. Pretty sure it's had it, it kept resetting to stock clocks at every restart and CCC did not want to work right in X-Fire mode.
Click to expand...

Dude I am so sorry to hear that. It baffles me that such strong non-reference cards like the devil can die so easy. My 6850's have been with me for two years now and they where bought second hand and the previous owner had them for a year. So they have been running for 3 years now. I don't know about what the previous owner did to them. But the two years they have had with me haven't been a walk in the park. I've been pushing them ant 1.3V and 1000MHz core and +50mv and 1210 on the memory for most of the two years I have had them. (with +85C temps) And they still show no signs of quiting. Even now on water they are being pushed harder than ever at 1050mhz core. I hope Powercolour will let you RMA.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude I am so sorry to hear that. It baffles me that such strong non-reference cards like the devil can die so easy. My 6850's have been with me for two years now and they where bought second hand and the previous owner had them for a year. So they have been running for 3 years now. I don't know about what the previous owner did to them. But the two years they have had with me haven't been a walk in the park. I've been pushing them ant 1.3V and 1000MHz core and +50mv and 1210 on the memory for most of the two years I have had them. (with +85C temps) And they still show no signs of quiting. Even now on water they are being pushed harder than ever at 1050mhz core. I hope Powercolour will let you RMA.


The stock clocks are 1100/1250 and I have been running 1200/1400 24/7 for about 2 years with plenty of benching at 1250/1450. I pushed the card very hard for a long time so I am not surprised, just a bit sad to not have dual devil's running anymore. I may go R9 290 ref, and redo my loop to cool the GPU also. About the same GPU power without as much power draw and noise.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just started black screening, tried without crossfire and then with the 7870 in the bottom still did it. 270x works just fine by itself. Pretty sure it's had it, it kept resetting to stock clocks at every restart and CCC did not want to work right in X-Fire mode.


Hey devil been a while that sounds about right a few months ago my powercolor 7870 started doing the same thing so i bought a used asus to replace it and its been rock solid since.
however last week i was looking to get a 285 but they took to long to release a model i wanted so since i had to spend my monies that day(not much patience on my part lol) i bought a reference 290 on ebay for 230 and holy **** its a monster. overclocked to 1150/1450 on stock cooler and it doesnt get above 85c at 55-60% fan speed (Still loud though).
at those clocks it also matches my oced 7870s in most cases. think ill grab another since there so cheap lol. i still own 3 7870s so im not leaving that club either but im now a r9 290 user.
because of this though and poor customer support with a fake pay for your parts 3 yr warranty (they wanted to charge me 40 for a set of replacment fans) ive vowed never to spend my money on anything powercolor again. So out of 4 7870s purchased ive had 2 powercolor cards that didnt work well (1 was doa so rma for my first asus) and 2 asus that both oc over 1200 core and are solid.
asus, sapphire and xfx are the only brands now that ill buy.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Hey devil been a while that sounds about right a few months ago my powercolor 7870 started doing the same thing so i bought a used asus to replace it and its been rock solid since.
> however last week i was looking to get a 285 but they took to long to release a model i wanted so since i had to spend my monies that day(not much patience on my part lol) i bought a reference 290 on ebay for 230 and holy **** its a monster. overclocked to 1150/1450 on stock cooler and it doesnt get above 85c at 55-60% fan speed (Still loud though).
> at those clocks it also matches my oced 7870s in most cases. think ill grab another since there so cheap lol. i still own 3 7870s so im not leaving that club either but im now a r9 290 user.
> because of this though and poor customer support with a fake pay for your parts 3 yr warranty (they wanted to charge me 40 for a set of replacment fans) ive vowed never to spend my money on anything powercolor again. So out of 4 7870s purchased ive had 2 powercolor cards that didnt work well (1 was doa so rma for my first asus) and 2 asus that both oc over 1200 core and are solid.
> asus, sapphire and xfx are the only brands now that ill buy.


These 2 devils have been monsters to be honest, I have pushed the 7870 extremely hard. The 7870 I have had for maybe 2 years and the 270x for 6 or 8 months I think but the 270x was running at near stock because it comes with a 1400 stock memory clock where the 7870 was only 1250 so running them both at 1400 probably did in the 7870 in the end along with some very extreme benching.


----------



## Darkchild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> These 2 devils have been monsters to be honest, I have pushed the 7870 extremely hard. The 7870 I have had for maybe 2 years and the 270x for 6 or 8 months I think but the 270x was running at near stock because it comes with a 1400 stock memory clock where the 7870 was only 1250 so running them both at 1400 probably did in the 7870 in the end along with some very extreme benching.


Yeah but mine wasnt ran as hard as yours and ive had it less time and it does still work it just crashes often i have a friend using it now and he crashes at least twice a day playing diablo3 lol
It wont do the clocks it was set at stock which was 1150 he had to drop the clock below 1100 or up the voltage which he isnt good at to keep it stable without crashes. this is the first amd/ati card to give me problems ever. i have 2 other friends that i gifted my old sapphire 5770s to when i bought the powercolor that i ran oced for 3 yrs and i check with them often and those are still solid.
Like i said i ordered 2 powercolor vortex 2 7870 1 arrived doa the other is slowing dying now so im basing my anti powercolor on that alone. the weak support they offered me just makes it an easier decision.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkchild*
> 
> Yeah but mine wasnt ran as hard as yours and ive had it less time and it does still work it just crashes often i have a friend using it now and he crashes at least twice a day playing diablo3 lol
> It wont do the clocks it was set at stock which was 1150 he had to drop the clock below 1100 or up the voltage which he isnt good at to keep it stable without crashes. this is the first amd/ati card to give me problems ever. i have 2 other friends that i gifted my old sapphire 5770s to when i bought the powercolor that i ran oced for 3 yrs and i check with them often and those are still solid.
> Like i said i ordered 2 powercolor vortex 2 7870 1 arrived doa the other is slowing dying now so im basing my anti powercolor on that alone. the weak support they offered me just makes it an easier decision.


My Devil's are the only Powercolor purchase I have made so that is the basis for my personal opinion. I have heard good and bad things about them like all manufacturers.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Looks like I am out of the X-Fire world for a while. My HD 7870 Devil just died and I just have the R9 270x Devil now. Mucho Sadness.











Try to survive from this lost, it's allways sad when someone pc stuff just get broken


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to survive from this lost, it's allways sad when someone pc stuff just get broken


Thanks for your sympathy Gereti,







. What it has done is get me exited about upgrading to a 290/290x and getting it under water.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just started black screening, tried without crossfire and then with the 7870 in the bottom still did it. 270x works just fine by itself. Pretty sure it's had it, it kept resetting to stock clocks at every restart and CCC did not want to work right in X-Fire mode.


My 7870 did the same thing before it died. I got it replaced through Asus and haven't had any issues with the new card or the second one I purchased for crossfire.

Do you still have any warranty left?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just started black screening, tried without crossfire and then with the 7870 in the bottom still did it. 270x works just fine by itself. Pretty sure it's had it, it kept resetting to stock clocks at every restart and CCC did not want to work right in X-Fire mode.


I see... Are you able to RMA it as Lucky above me has said?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I doubt it on the 7870, I'm thinking of taking mine in saying it's having issues before my warranty runs out through Microcenter to get a 270x


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I see... Are you able to RMA it as Lucky above me has said?


Naw, it was an open box and I have replaced the TIM and overclocked the hell out of it. I got a ton of use and fun out of it so I will just hang it up on the wall and immortalize it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Sorry to hear that its out of warranty.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Naw, it was an open box and I have replaced the TIM and overclocked the hell out of it. I got a ton of use and fun out of it so I will just hang it up on the wall and immortalize it.


Make sure its in a glass case like Batman's Tumbler worthy of a Devils card.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks for your sympathy Gereti,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What it has done is get me exited about upgrading to a 290/290x and getting it under water.


If you ever decide to go 2 290s I can just tell you it's lovely







Less lovely is the noise by the ref coolers


----------



## Devildog83

hyp36rmax,

That is sweet, I might consider something like that.

Widde,

I might go X-Fire with 2 x 290's some day but I they would be wet for sure.


----------



## Alastair

So guys I finally found my max stable clocks on water with 1.3V. Gaming stable. Multiple rounds of BF4. 1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory!









25% memory OC and 35.5% core OC compared to stock 6850 values. And 22% core OC and 14% memory OC vs. stock MSI PE's. Load temps. 52C and 48C respectively.


So now the question must be asked. The cards no longer actually need to be synchronized these days. So can I OC my one card higher than the other one and try for a little bit more performance? Or will that hurt stability?


----------



## SRICE4904

2500k @ 4.9ghz, 1.458 vcore
3 x HD 7950, 925 core, 1250 mem
4 x WD Velociraptor 300gb raid
2 x 4gb Kingston HyperX 1600
1 x Crucial M2 128gb
1 x Blu-Ray Drive
1 x PCI 1.1 Wifi card
1 x water pump (cooler master eisberg prestige)
1 x 140 NZXT fan
2 x 120 NZXT fan
2 x 120 NZXT high performance fan
1 x 200 NZXT fan
Using my Kill-A-Watt meter showed max draw @ about 750 watts during stress and gaming.
Not much for my 1200w Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold PSU. I'll post my results when I overclock.


----------



## SRICE4904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys I finally found my max stable clocks on water with 1.3V. Gaming stable. Multiple rounds of BF4. 1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25% memory OC and 35.5% core OC compared to stock 6850 values. And 22% core OC and 14% memory OC vs. stock MSI PE's. Load temps. 52C and 48C respectively.
> 
> 
> So now the question must be asked. The cards no longer actually need to be synchronized these days. So can I OC my one card higher than the other one and try for a little bit more performance? Or will that hurt stability?


I was wondering the same thing with my 3 x 7950's all is not equal when overclocking lol,


----------



## SRICE4904

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2712215/fs/2723607
Same clocks on my cards I got a 881 score increase in Fire Strike
3.3ghz (turbo 3.7) score 12154
4.9ghz score 13035








Graphic performance did not change but the physics test rocked!


----------



## Gereti

I was planning to sell my Gigabyte HD6990+Arctic Cooling Accelero 6990 220€+post's, is it any good deal or not becose looks like that on finland it's hard to sell those even 200€









Was thinking to look cheap HD7970 then, and upgrade to 7970CF when i get some money








Cheapest 7970 what i have seen sold, was yesterday 140€ AMD Reference model (Again, on finland)


----------



## Red1776

Just an update to the Holodeck XI AMD High Performance Project

4 x R290X MSI


----------



## muhd86

guys i am geting 4 r9 280 sapphire gpus paired with x79 4960x / what nvidia gpus can i decomate with this build


----------



## King4x4

4x670s.

Anything 2x780 or 2x970 will destroy you.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys i am geting 4 r9 280 sapphire gpus paired with x79 4960x / what nvidia gpus can i decomate with this build
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> 4x670s.
> 
> *Anything 2x780 or 2x970 will destroy you*.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just got Hulk Busted









With the prices dropping on the R9 290(X) It will be a great opportunity to take advantage of it as people may be unloading those cards for the GTX 970 and 980.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Just an update to the Holodeck XI AMD High Performance Project
> 
> 4 x R290X MSI


Nice rig whats the full load temps on the cards. Thanks


----------



## Lucky 23

X2 nice setup


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Just an update to the Holodeck XI AMD High Performance Project
> 
> 4 x R290X MSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig whats the full load temps on the cards. Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi J,

39c-41c depending on usual ambient of 20-22c. I have since added a couple stronger fans so we will see if that improves.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Picked up a PowerColor PCS+ 290 for some tri-fire action. Not a bad card for $260.


----------



## Gereti

Okay, i sold my 6990 220e+post's what i asked 9e

Now, i have found that someone is selling reference asus radeon 7970 with ek waterblock+reference cooler 170€+post's

I was going to buy it, but is it worth it?
I asked price without block and he said 150€+post's, so i think i will pay 170e, becose ek's 7970 block price was pretty high...

On future: 7970CF!


----------



## Red1776

The lightpanel is finished. power going to all four of the R290X tomorrow after leak testing

(sorry about quality of images) the panel is very difficult to photograph.





The three PSU's are all in p;lace



and this is what awaits me tomorrow 



Oh yeah, the custom fabricated poly resin LED embedded D5 pump facades


----------



## bond32

Sick man! Looks awesome!

Are you just running the two d5's? What rpm? Also are your blocks in series or parallel?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Sick man! Looks awesome!
> 
> Are you just running the two d5's? What rpm? Also are your blocks in series or parallel?


Hey Bond,

Thanks,

I am trying two D5's in serial and the GPU's are running in Parallel,. They are running at 3.75 setting on the adjustable dial, but we will see how that goes (about 2.10 GPH) GPU's top out at 39-41+c during Heaven 4.0 loop and the FX 8350 tops out at 51c during OCCT small data set test.

The Pump facades are custom poly resin and the light plate is really cool looking, I just am having a hard time photographing it.

Will have it wired today. Both D5's are running at 3.75 on the PWN speed control


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Bond,
> Thanks,
> I am trying two D5's in serial and the GPU's are running in Parallel,. Thye are running at 3.75 setting on the adjustable dial, but we will see how that goes (about 2.10 GPH) GPU's top out at 39-41+c during Heaven 4.0 loop
> The Pump facades are custom poly resin and the light plate is really cool looking, I just am having a hard time photographing it.
> Will have it wired today.


The build looks great good luck with the wiring.


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The lightpanel is finished. power going to all four of the R290X tomorrow after leak testing
> (sorry about quality of images) the panel is very difficult to photograph.


Wow 4 x R290? Is the motherboard compatible with the Crossfire? Any driver issues? I'm looking for a stable motherboard to host 4 x Sapphire 7970. Any suggestions?

Great work! Keep it up!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterdev*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The lightpanel is finished. power going to all four of the R290X tomorrow after leak testing
> (sorry about quality of images) the panel is very difficult to photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 4 x R290? Is the motherboard compatible with the Crossfire? Any driver issues? I'm looking for a stable motherboard to host 4 x Sapphire 7970. Any suggestions?
> 
> Great work! Keep it up!
Click to expand...

I use the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7. It is quad fire native, but is AMD chipset obviously. The Ud7 had been flawless for me, and I have used three of them now,. I have also used the CHFV-Z for quad, but the 4th card requires a PCIe riser.

Befor this 4 x R290 quad I built a 4 x HD 7970 with the UD7





CFV-Z with riser





















Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7



The project build log/article will appear here:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776*

The new R290X/FX 8350/Cosmos2 Build









The second AMD High Performance Project: Build

7850K/R7 250 Dual Graphics/Switch 810 Build


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I use the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7. It is quad fire native, but is AMD chipset obviously. The Ud7 had been flawless for me, and I have used three of them now,. I have also used the CHFV-Z for quad, but the 4th card requires a PCIe riser.
> 
> Befor this 4 x R290 quad I built a 4 x HD 7970 with the UD7


Awesome! In matter of fact I was looking into the UD7 and I had couple of P6T7 WS' which I didn't want to throw away. But I'll get rid of them soon and get the UD7. I don't mind the AMD chipset. It's pretty fast, and will bring me the desired power I need. I can live with 3 x 7970s. 4 with raiser is not a bad option either









What plates did you use for the 7970s? I don't want to get something that will not fit.

Thanks!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterdev*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I use the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7. It is quad fire native, but is AMD chipset obviously. The Ud7 had been flawless for me, and I have used three of them now,. I have also used the CHFV-Z for quad, but the 4th card requires a PCIe riser.
> 
> Befor this 4 x R290 quad I built a 4 x HD 7970 with the UD7
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! In matter of fact I was looking into the UD7 and I had couple of P6T7 WS' which I didn't want to throw away. But I'll get rid of them soon and get the UD7. I don't mind the AMD chipset. It's pretty fast, and will bring me the desired power I need. I can live with 3 x 7970s. 4 with raiser is not a bad option either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What plates did you use for the 7970s? I don't want to get something that will not fit.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

 Cool 

what do you mean by plates?


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by plates?


Sorry my bad. I meant liquid cooling water blocks.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterdev*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by plates?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my bad. I meant liquid cooling water blocks.
Click to expand...

The HD 7970 quad\ are HeatKiller Copper



The new build is EK FC rev 2.0 Acrylic


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The HD 7970 quad\ are HeatKiller Copper


Awesome. Thanks *Red*!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterdev*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The HD 7970 quad\ are HeatKiller Copper
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Thanks *Red*!
Click to expand...

Sure, let me know if I can help


----------



## TripleTurbo

My dual 7990 daisy:





Waiting for money to allow my watercooling of twin r9 290xs:


----------



## muhd86

i plan to do quad r9-280x , currently 3 gus coming in 2 .vaporx sapphire 280x , 1 his iceq2 280x ..one i have to get another -

what nvidia gpu in sli can i compare a quad r9 280x to


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i plan to do quad r9-280x , currently 3 gus coming in 2 .vaporx sapphire 280x , 1 his iceq2 280x ..one i have to get another -
> 
> what nvidia gpu in sli can i compare a quad r9 280x to


Quad GTX 770 with 4Gb of VRAM would be the closest at the current prices.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i plan to do quad r9-280x , currently 3 gus coming in 2 .vaporx sapphire 280x , 1 his iceq2 280x ..one i have to get another -
> 
> what nvidia gpu in sli can i compare a quad r9 280x to


I would love to see what kind of scaling you get per gpu added.... seems like it would do well since there should be plenty headroom


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i plan to do quad r9-280x , currently 3 gus coming in 2 .vaporx sapphire 280x , 1 his iceq2 280x ..one i have to get another -
> 
> what nvidia gpu in sli can i compare a quad r9 280x to


680s? I think Nvidia limits you to 3-way SLI on 770 and 780 but I am not sure.


----------



## Spork13

Hey Xfire gurus.

I thought I read somewhere that when Xfiring 2 (or more) GPU's, it didn't double the amount of Vram. I think it said it stayed the same, but with improved bandwidth?

But when I play Shadow of Mordor and click "Auto detect" in the gfx settings menu it shows my PC as having 6GB (I have 2 x 3gb GPU's).

So - do I effectively have 6gb or 3gb of VRAM working on my 2 cards? (R9 280 and R9 280X)

edit:
was having some graphical issues with S of M.
Disabled Xfire and now working perfectly.
I guess that: 1) Being a new game, and 2) being a game that supports NVIDA this is to be expected to some degree. Although it's still getting 74 (av) FPS on one card I hope a new driver will make it support Xfire before too long.

edit2:
Tried some cable management using waxed cotton.
I think I need slightly finer stuff, but initial results are promising, just need to take my time and get the knots nice and straight and even.
Pic is my current rig:


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Hey Xfire gurus.
> 
> *I thought I read somewhere that when Xfiring 2 (or more) GPU's, it didn't double the amount of Vram. I think it said it stayed the same*, but with improved bandwidth?
> 
> But when I play Shadow of Mordor and click "Auto detect" in the gfx settings menu it shows my PC as having 6GB (I have 2 x 3gb GPU's).
> 
> So - do I effectively have 6gb or 3gb of VRAM working on my 2 cards? (R9 280 and R9 280X)
> 
> edit:
> was having some graphical issues with S of M.
> Disabled Xfire and now working perfectly.
> I guess that: 1) Being a new game, and 2) being a game that supports NVIDA this is to be expected to some degree. Although it's still getting 74 (av) FPS on one card I hope a new driver will make it support Xfire before too long.
> 
> edit2:
> Tried some cable management using waxed cotton.
> I think I need slightly finer stuff, but initial results are promising, just need to take my time and get the knots nice and straight and even.
> Pic is my current rig:


This is correct as your memory will not double as it is just mirrored to operate for each card.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*


Nice Build


----------



## joeh4384

Anyone have an idea on temp differences between having 1 vs 2 slots between cards in crossfire?


----------



## muhd86

if you leave some space between gpus , they are likely to cool better - i have 3 sapphire vaporx and have decent amount fo spavce between them hence better cooled as opposed to stacked together


----------



## joeh4384

I am just wondering how much better it will be having 2 pcie brackets vs one bracket between cards.


----------



## neenja

Anyone have issues with gaming on Crossfire+Eyefinity?

I have (2) MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC 2GB. Got an extra one recently. Crossfire works great, nice FPS bump and such.. but as soon as I enable Eyefinity (3 monitors) and change to a 5760x1080 and apply in-game.. I crash right away.

Any thoughts?


----------



## CurvedLine

First four thoughts that come in mind are...
1. how (through which procedure that you follow) do you "apply in-game"
2. Which game?
2. which driver have you actually installed?
3. which OS are you actually on?


----------



## Mega Man

Did you turn down aa?


----------



## neenja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurvedLine*
> 
> First four thoughts that come in mind are...
> 1. how (through which procedure that you follow) do you "apply in-game"
> 2. Which game?
> 3. which driver have you actually installed?
> 4. which OS are you actually on?


1 - Example would be, I enable crossfire, enable eyefinity. Boot up Bioshock 3, go into options, video, change the resolution to 5760x1080. Apply and it freezes the entire system. Cannot alt+tab, or ctrl+alt+del. Needs a force reboot.
2 - Tried in Battlefield 3, Rage, Bioshock 3, Farcry 3.
3 - The most recent Catalyst drivers.. I believe its 14.4?
4 - Windows 7 sp1 64bit

Right before I called it a night, I DID happen to notice in GPU-Z that the newer card has a different BIOS.. would 2 different BIOS in the GPU's be conflicting?

Some tests I ran:

1 card + 1 monitor = good
1 card + 3 monitors (eyefinity) = good
2 cards + 1 monitor = good
2 cards + 3 monitors (eyefinity) = good
2 cards + crossfire + 1 monitor = good
2 cards + crossfire + 3 monitors (eyefinity) = bad

Sorry, I should list my specs:

ASRock 970 Extreme3 AM3+
AMD FX-8320
MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC 2GB
MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC 2GB
Patriot Gamer 2 Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)
CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA 6GB/S 7200RPM
Windows 7 SP1 64bit


----------



## neenja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Did you turn down aa?


Not specifically no.. but in Battlefield 3, when I tried 5760x1080 and crashed, I tried again and changed the settings from Ultra to High.. still crashed.


----------



## Fuzzywinks

I have consistent problems with Crossfire and Eyefinity as well. Running a pair of 290x's at 1080x5760 and 14.9 drivers some games will simply crash at startup or even BSOD. I've found that turning off vsync fixes most games but some refuse to work even then, at any settings. Others I have to open windowed to start with and then make them full-screen from the in game menu (Bioshock Infinite being the main example of that). Any time I can get away with running just 1 card and still get decent framerates I will. It seems that both Eyefinity and Crossfire are highly imperfect from a technical perspective and when you combine both with a game that isn't well optimized to running like that, it just leads to a very finicky system. In many new, more graphically demanding games I opt to play at 1080 on one monitor with Crossfire enabled to avoid the hassle. I love Eyefinity when it works but bottom line is that it just isn't worth the headache to me most of the time.


----------



## neenja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> I have consistent problems with Crossfire and Eyefinity as well. Running a pair of 290x's at 1080x5760 and 14.9 drivers some games will simply crash at startup or even BSOD. I've found that turning off vsync fixes most games but some refuse to work even then, at any settings. Others I have to open windowed to start with and then make them full-screen from the in game menu (Bioshock Infinite being the main example of that). Any time I can get away with running just 1 card and still get decent framerates I will. It seems that both Eyefinity and Crossfire are highly imperfect from a technical perspective and when you combine both with a game that isn't well optimized to running like that, it just leads to a very finicky system. In many new, more graphically demanding games I opt to play at 1080 on one monitor with Crossfire enabled to avoid the hassle. I love Eyefinity when it works but bottom line is that it just isn't worth the headache to me most of the time.


That windowed to start with issue.. I had that exact same problem with Battlefield 3.. I play on 1 monitor to test. Works fine. When I enable 3 monitors and start the game, it freaks out and I have to constantly alt+tab to set it to Windowed mode.. just to be able to access the settings.


----------



## Mega Man

try turning off AA


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neenja*
> 
> That windowed to start with issue.. I had that exact same problem with Battlefield 3.. I play on 1 monitor to test. Works fine. When I enable 3 monitors and start the game, it freaks out and I have to constantly alt+tab to set it to Windowed mode.. just to be able to access the settings.



Maybe this would help?


----------



## SRICE4904

Just sent in my Reference Sapphire HD 7950 in for RMA








But got my replacement in the mail today


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> Just sent in my Reference Sapphire HD 7950 in for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But got my replacement in the mail today


Same as my rig runing msi 280x gamign for 1 year then get used sapphire 7950 dual-x from ebay for 150$ the performance amazing now









but you see the 280x while gaming hit 90% only while the 7950 hit 99% ?


----------



## SRICE4904

My trifire setup was running hot!!! Ordered a bay fan mount from FrozenCPU and installed a Delta 113 CFM fan to cool these puppies, check it out! I would recommend this to anyone with the space as the high CFM fan really does a good job at reducing VRM temps!


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> My trifire setup was running hot!!! Ordered a bay fan mount from FrozenCPU and installed a Delta 113 CFM fan to cool these puppies, check it out! I would recommend this to anyone with the space as the high CFM fan really does a good job at reducing VRM temps!


Haha it's funny seeing a 'silent' psu and a delta fan in the same picture. Is this only for the VRMs or does it also cool the core?


----------



## SRICE4904

Well temps were acceptable on the non reference dual x 7950 and the vapor-x 280x, but vrm 1 temps on my reference pcb dual x 7950 were hitting 100*+C playing FC3 at maxed settings! I'm now getting 90-92ish, with all 3 cards seeing about 8-10* temp drop with the delta. Diminishing returns for preformance with card fan speeds above 80% though. I'll be replacing my reference dual-x with a Toxic 280x today that should handle the trifire heat better. So the answer is both! And I didn't buy it for its silent properties but for the gold rating and previous satisfaction with cooler master psu's. I'll post some load temps running valley and fire strike soon


----------



## SRICE4904

I actually have 3 Delta fans in this setup lol! And will be adding a 4th soon.


----------



## SRICE4904

Just got the email from sapphire that they shipped my rma replacement!







That was pretty quick!


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> My trifire setup was running hot!!! Ordered a bay fan mount from FrozenCPU and installed a Delta 113 CFM fan to cool these puppies, check it out! I would recommend this to anyone with the space as the high CFM fan really does a good job at reducing VRM temps!


you could probably get the same cooling effect with much less noise by doing this:


putting a deflector between each GPU so that they don't suck up each other's hot air.


----------



## SRICE4904

Yeah, I really don't care about noise too many years of loud decibel music lol. But what material would you use that wouldn't make it a fire risk? I wouldn't put just anything in between GPUs VRMs that get up to 100 degrees Celsius or higher.


----------



## SRICE4904

Toxic is in and runs much cooler!

Firestrike score of 14705!
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3081968
max draw from my Kill-A-Watt was 971 during combined test, still have some headroom with my 1200w








GPU1: Sapphire 280x Toxic 1150/1600
GPU2: Sapphire 7950 Dual-X 1070/1550
GPU3: Sapphire 280x Vapor-X 1070/1550


----------



## SRICE4904

my reference 7950 is back, so far it's 1000 / 1500 fire strike stable with temps not going above 65
 








Been overclocking all evening, hit 1150/1600 @ 1.256v and stopped (same speed as my toxic), swapped the dual-x 7950 with the reference cooler 7950 and lowered load temps dramatically, hottest gpu maxed out at 80-81*C at stock clocks for all gpu's. Before I was getting to 95* and killing the bench.


----------



## Archea47

Broke down and bought a couple Sapphire Tri-X 290Xs to replace the Gigabyte 280Xs ...

Needed the 4GB VRAM to play Skyrim with loads of visual mods @ 1440p. The 280s were great but didn't have enough storage. And yeah I could have probably gotten away just fine with one card but ... CrossFire


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Broke down and bought a couple Sapphire Tri-X 290Xs to replace the Gigabyte 280Xs ...
> 
> Needed the 4GB VRAM to play Skyrim with loads of visual mods @ 1440p. The 280s were great but didn't have enough storage. And yeah I could have probably gotten away just fine with one card but ... CrossFire


Awesome! I was considering the same thing with the recent drop in price of the R9 290X's to replace my CrossfireX 7970's, but then with the release of the 390X in the horizon, I convinced myself to wait it out since the 7970's are still pretty good at 4k albeit dropping the settings down a bit.


----------



## Red1776

4x MSI R290X Game Edition EK watercooled


----------



## bond32

Looks awesome... Let's see some benches. I'm curious to see how yours do


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Looks awesome... Let's see some benches. I'm curious to see how yours do


Thanks Bond.

Coming soon. waiting on one more UPS from FCPU


----------



## bond32

Nice... I'll go ahead and say, it's a pain. Getting numerous errors... I'm searching for a driver that is solid now.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Nice... I'll go ahead and say, it's a pain. Getting numerous errors... I'm searching for a driver that is solid now.


It's working well for me. try using the 14.9.2 betas.

the scaling is incredible


----------



## danycyo

2x7950 Vapor X= http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8658418



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It's working well for me. try using the 14.9.2 betas.
> the scaling is incredible


It works just fine. But overclocking is quite a challenge. Also I have noticed sometimes when the driver fails, I have to completely shut down the computer and disconnect power.... Sometimes upon reboots, I get a blue screen, then reboot, then the driver is non-existent. Shutting down completely seems to solve that.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 4x MSI R290X Game Edition EK watercooled


excellent set up looks like a beast , i have some thing similar but no water cooling with 280x quad


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 4x MSI R290X Game Edition EK watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent set up looks like a beast , i have some thing similar but no water cooling with 280x quad
Click to expand...

 Thanks,

You don't get off that easy though, how about a pic of your quad 280X ?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks,
> You don't get off that easy though, how about a pic of your quad 280X ?


sure brother will post .


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4566164

quad 280x /


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4566164
> 
> quad 280x /


Mmmmmmm needs moar!(benches)


----------



## diggiddi

I shall join this club!!!!!


----------



## jimdotdev

Asus 270x crossfire. I purchased my first one with bf4 then recently someone was selling one on kijiji for 100 bucks.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimdotdev*
> 
> 
> 
> Asus 270x crossfire. I purchased my first one with bf4 then recently someone was selling one on kijiji for 100 bucks.


Nice build


----------



## muhd86




----------



## muhd86




----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks,
> You don't get off that easy though, how about a pic of your quad 280X ?


one of the best cable management rigs to date ...lovely ----i guess i am just to lazy to do this kinda cable management ---but lovely still


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks,
> You don't get off that easy though, how about a pic of your quad 280X ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the best cable management rigs to date ...lovely ----i guess i am just to lazy to do this kinda cable management ---but lovely still
Click to expand...

Thanks for the pic 

nice, how is the heat with that setup? I have built many air quads myself.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice, how is the heat with that setup? I have built many air quads myself.


i love quads and tri gpus setups ..ever since i started --- i have a quad 780 ti rig / then a tri sli gtx 770 4gb acx evga rig / and this // might make a rampage v extreme rig when prices go down slightly .

heat is a issue --i have like 12 fans inside the casing , the only thing is gpus are right on top of each other ----hence heat does build up


----------



## p5ych00n5

Just waiting on my second 7970 to arrive................................................................


----------



## jimdotdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Nice build


Thanks!


----------



## ace101

Hi! any idea if I can get 4 display from this card?

Gigabyte R9 290 (GV-R929OC-4GD)


I don't have any problem with eyefinity for three monitors but can't make the fourth display to come out.

I'm planning to have crossfire with this card for 8 monitors.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*
> 
> Hi! any idea if I can get 4 display from this card?
> 
> Gigabyte R9 290 (GV-R929OC-4GD)
> 
> 
> I don't have any problem with eyefinity for three monitors but can't make the fourth display to come out.
> 
> I'm planning to have crossfire with this card for 8 monitors.


As long as your monitors can accept a Displayport connection you can enjoy all it's bliss with the Club 3D MST Adapter: Link


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> As long as your monitors can accept a Displayport connection you can enjoy all it's bliss with the Club 3D MST Adapter: Link


So this will be like a splitter but can multiply the output. Problem is i don't have a DP monitor.


----------



## Mega Man

you can use DP adapters ( if you use the mst hub you can use passive excluding dual dvi, if not you will need at least 1 active ( meaning connecting the adapters direct to the card ) )


----------



## Alastair

Guys please help me out. Why won't Planetside 2 work with Crossfire enabled. It keeps crashing to desktop. Also how much of a data hog is PS2?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Huzzah second 7970 arrived yesterday, so I proceeded to run a few benches

Single 7970 Firestrike:



Crossfired 7970 Firestrike:


----------



## muhd86

nice updates


----------



## DR4G00N

Here's mine.


Heat wasn't as much of a problem as I thought it would be. Though, that being said I still had to undervolt them to 1.063v so I can run them all day @ 960MHz.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Riddle me this???????????

Today I was bored and decided to fire up a few benches, open up Steam>3D Mark. BANG flickering purple lines all over my primary monitor, fire up Heaven - purple again, fire up Portal - purple again.

So I go into CCC and disable Crossfire and no purple, reenable Crossfire - purple.

Shut down the PC, disconnect the primary card (power and bridge) fire up the benches again and no purple flickering, reconnect the primary card and reenable crossfire - purple







, rearrange the monitors through CCC etc etc etc.

To cut a long story short in Crossfire I get purple flickering whereas both cards working as single units are fine, unless I change the primary desktop

1st Card (DP - HDMI - DVI - DVI) If I have a HDMI and DVI connections through my primary card, if my primary monitor is the HDMI I get the flickering, If I go the first DVI monitor on the same card and it's the primary I get flickering, If I go the secondary DVI-D monitor as primary I get no flickering.

2nd Card (Mini DP x2 - HDMI - DVI) If I have a HDMI and DVI connections if my DVI monitor is primary I get the flickering, if the HDMI monitor is primary - no flickering

Ive gone Catalyst 14.9 and 14.11 beta back to 14.9 using DDU in safemode inbetween

Both cards are Sapphire HD7970 Reference & Non-Reference, both BIOS result in the same problem and all extra power connectors are rigged up and both cards have been swapped in their PCI-E slots

Kind Regards
p5ych00n5


----------



## Lordevan83

Just bought 2x R9 295x2!! thanks to the price drop today.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Is it possible to run 4x 295's with no issue?










I know it would be CPU bound, but maybe at 4k, not so much???

Guess the 4GB of VRAM is the problem though









Edit: I know it'll take 2 kilos + to power it.....


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Is it possible to run 4x 295's with no issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it would be CPU bound, but maybe at 4k, not so much???
> 
> Guess the 4GB of VRAM is the problem though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I know it'll take 2 kilos + to power it.....


AFAIK you can only run a maximum of 4 GPU in crossfire, 4 X 295 would be recognised as 8


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Is it possible to run 4x 295's with no issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it would be CPU bound, but maybe at 4k, not so much???
> 
> Guess the 4GB of VRAM is the problem though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I know it'll take 2 kilos + to power it.....
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK you can only run a maximum of 4 GPU in crossfire, 4 X 295 would be recognised as 8
Click to expand...

 Yes, at this time a maximum of 4 GPU's are the limit of GPU's that are recognized to work in tandem.

There had been talk of that increasing to six, but that is not the case now. (folding is another subject)


----------



## BLOWNCO

guess ill post this here also


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> guess ill post this here also


Awesome Mate, looks like the bomb


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yes, at this time a maximum of 4 GPU's are the limit of GPU's that are recognized to work in tandem.
> There had been talk of that increasing to six, but that is not the case now. (folding is another subject)


Imagine the nerdgasm having 3 295X2 in a custom loop


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yes, at this time a maximum of 4 GPU's are the limit of GPU's that are recognized to work in tandem.
> There had been talk of that increasing to six, but that is not the case now. (folding is another subject)
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the nerdgasm having 3 295X2 in a custom loop
Click to expand...

oh I can definitly can..

I am a quad guy and would be all over it.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> oh I can definitly can..
> I am a quad guy and would be all over it.


Holodeck XI............ good to see you again


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Awesome Mate, looks like the bomb


thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

This after mod my cm 690 iii side to add 2*120m fan







this drop the temo for both car 8c in avg


----------



## Archea47

It's a delightful addiction


----------



## Alastair

Hey guys. Just a quickie. I want to add a GeForce GTS450 DDR3 card to accompany my 6850's as a dedicated Physx processor. How good will it be? Will the DDR3 memory present a problem?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. Just a quickie. I want to add a GeForce GTS450 DDR3 card to accompany my 6850's as a dedicated Physx processor. How good will it be? Will the DDR3 memory present a problem?


Boooooooohhhhhhhhh Nvidia, everytime you install an Nvidia card a Kitten dies


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. Just a quickie. I want to add a GeForce GTS450 DDR3 card to accompany my 6850's as a dedicated Physx processor. How good will it be? Will the DDR3 memory present a problem?


Go for it, performance would be a lot better than using the cpu.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

woah woah woah..... you can do that?
What cards work best for this application?

I have found some 550's and 650's on craigslist for as little as $40.... would running this card with my 290 help across the board, or only in certain situations??
I thought we had shot down the physics processor thing years ago??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

some problem from sapphire trixx just install them today for some oc then uninstall them now the core voltage stable at idle and load

any fix for this ? the card 7950 in crossfire


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. Just a quickie. I want to add a GeForce GTS450 DDR3 card to accompany my 6850's as a dedicated Physx processor. How good will it be? Will the DDR3 memory present a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Boooooooohhhhhhhhh Nvidia, everytime you install an Nvidia card a Kitten dies
Click to expand...

Well in this case it has already been installed. It will just be transplanted from an old machine into my current one. No kitties shall die on this day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. Just a quickie. I want to add a GeForce GTS450 DDR3 card to accompany my 6850's as a dedicated Physx processor. How good will it be? Will the DDR3 memory present a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it, performance would be a lot better than using the cpu.
Click to expand...

The only thing I am worried about is the DDR3 memory on this particular 450 limits the card to about 26GB/s to about 30GB/s at the most. Will this bandwidth be sufficient?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> woah woah woah..... you can do that?
> What cards work best for this application?
> 
> I have found some 550's and 650's on craigslist for as little as $40.... would running this card with my 290 help across the board, or only in certain situations??
> I thought we had shot down the physics processor thing years ago??


From what I have heard entry level cards like 440's 630's and 730's are good enough for this task. I just want to make sure that the low bandwidth DDR3 memory wont bottleneck me


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> woah woah woah..... you can do that?
> What cards work best for this application?
> 
> I have found some 550's and 650's on craigslist for as little as $40.... would running this card with my 290 help across the board, or only in certain situations??
> I thought we had shot down the physics processor thing years ago??


Well, it would only help with games that have physx (Borderlands, Metro: LL, ect.). Though I'm not really sure that Hybrid Physx still works with the latest Nvidia & Physx drivers, I would be interested to find out if it does so I can snag a cheap single-slot GT 740 and use it with my 7950's.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The only thing I am worried about is the DDR3 memory on this particular 450 limits the card to about 26GB/s to about 30GB/s at the most. Will this bandwidth be sufficient?


30GB/s should be more than enough bandwidth for a physx co-processor.


----------



## Spork13

I thought Nvidia changed their drivers a few years back so their cards wouldn't work with AMD cards, specifically to stop people using their stuff for physix unless they were also using it for gfx. Maybe they have changed it back? I believe there was some backlash when the change occurred. Interested in hearing how this works out for you.


----------



## p5ych00n5

*Sigh*, it seems with crossfire enabled my secondary card doesn't recognise it's in crossfire and stays a flat 500 MHz whereas the primary card ups and downs in frequency dependant on the situation.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> *Sigh*, it seems with crossfire enabled my secondary card doesn't recognise it's in crossfire and stays a flat 500 MHz whereas the primary card ups and downs in frequency dependant on the situation.


make sure whatever game you in your running in "fullscreen" mode and it should kick both cards on. running in windowed mode or anything else will disable crossfire.


----------



## Gereti

How about HD7970 Crossfire?




Oh wait... no...

















Becose this card take's like 4-5 slot without that top fan









-On shopping list:

-Fractal Design Arc XL
-Fully modular psu (on future, first case)
-Second Card to build CF (7970/7970Ghz/280X)


----------



## Widde

Wonder when amd will get their act together and give us crossfire in windowed fullscren/borderless







Soon hopefully ^^


----------



## Vici0us

CFX R9 290's.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> CFX R9 290's.


you experience no throttling?


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> CFX R9 290's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you experience no throttling?
Click to expand...

I do not, why?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> I do not, why?


i had my second reference on air for a short while and can't keep it from throttling even with the side door open . . .

second gpu on the left was on air, then on the right with water . . .


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok brand new owner of a xfire 7950 set up but idk for how much longer with how things are going. One is a 8+6 pin boost edition and the other is a refrence 6+6 board. I got crossfire set up easy enough but they just gont play nice togeather. Specificaly, the 2nd card doesnt always clock up from idle when under load.



That was taken while in game. The 1st card clocks up to where it should be but the 2nd drags it down. And the 2nd is the refrence 6+6 pin card. Can anyone help?


----------



## Azuredragon1

Try setting the PCI-e to 2.0, it fixed my crossfire bug for some reason.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok brand new owner of a xfire 7950 set up but idk for how much longer with how things are going. One is a 8+6 pin boost edition and the other is a refrence 6+6 board. I got crossfire set up easy enough but they just gont play nice togeather. Specificaly, the 2nd card doesnt always clock up from idle when under load.
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken while in game. The 1st card clocks up to where it should be but the 2nd drags it down. And the 2nd is the refrence 6+6 pin card. Can anyone help?


sound like ULPS enable ?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> sound like ULPS enable ?


Forgot to add that, ULPS is definetly disabled.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Forgot to add that, ULPS is definetly disabled.


do you try give the second card +20 power limit ? any driver you use ? try amd 14.11.2 beta or stable 14.4 whql

do you test each card individualy ?


----------



## DR4G00N

Just a heads up, make sure that both cards are on the unlocked bios (Position 1), I had some problems with my sapphire card because of that.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> do you try give the second card +20 power limit ? any driver you use ? try amd 14.11.2 beta or stable 14.4 whql
> 
> do you test each card individualy ?


Both cards are at +20 power limit, 14.9 driver, i havnt tested each card individually but i have gotten both to work sometimes, most notably with BF4 and mantle enabled. (It was glorious, a tortured, painful window into the good life lol)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Just a heads up, make sure that both cards are on the unlocked bios (Position 1), I had some problems with my sapphire card because of that.


Ill check thanks.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> I do not, why?
> 
> 
> 
> i had my second reference on air for a short while and can't keep it from throttling even with the side door open . . .
> 
> second gpu on the left was on air, then on the right with water . . .
Click to expand...

Oh, don't have that problem. I did get rid of the actual window so that GPUs can breath a little more.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> do you try give the second card +20 power limit ? any driver you use ? try amd 14.11.2 beta or stable 14.4 whql
> 
> do you test each card individualy ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Just a heads up, make sure that both cards are on the unlocked bios (Position 1), I had some problems with my sapphire card because of that.


Found a work around. The 2nd GPU ramps up when I switch any game to fullscreen mode instead of borderless windowed.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Found a work around. The 2nd GPU ramps up when I switch any game to fullscreen mode instead of borderless windowed.


That's not a work around, crossfire only works in fullscreen.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> do you try give the second card +20 power limit ? any driver you use ? try amd 14.11.2 beta or stable 14.4 whql
> 
> do you test each card individualy ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Just a heads up, make sure that both cards are on the unlocked bios (Position 1), I had some problems with my sapphire card because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found a work around. The 2nd GPU ramps up when I switch any game to fullscreen mode instead of borderless windowed.
Click to expand...

Try running bottom card at the top and top one at the bottom.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Oh, don't have that problem. I did get rid of the actual window so that GPUs can breath a little more.


prolly 'cause i left the fan in auto.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Oh, don't have that problem. I did get rid of the actual window so that GPUs can breath a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> prolly 'cause i left the fan in auto.
Click to expand...

Sounds like that could be the problem. I am running an aggressive fan profile on my cards.


----------



## Alastair

Guys. I need some help. I am trying to record gameplay with FRAPS. But I only get 15 FPS in the recorded movie.Let me explain a bit. During gameplay I get 60FPS while recording. But the resulting video only plays at 15. Is there any reason why? Has it anything to do with CrossfireX or something?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I need some help. I am trying to record gameplay with FRAPS. But I only get 15 FPS in the recorded movie.Let me explain a bit. During gameplay I get 60FPS while recording. But the resulting video only plays at 15. Is there any reason why? Has it anything to do with CrossfireX or something?


1. Fraps is terrible. Use Dxtory, it's way better.
2. Are you recording to the same drive that has the game on it? That would cause low recording fps.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I need some help. I am trying to record gameplay with FRAPS. But I only get 15 FPS in the recorded movie.Let me explain a bit. During gameplay I get 60FPS while recording. But the resulting video only plays at 15. Is there any reason why? Has it anything to do with CrossfireX or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fraps is terrible. Use Dxtory, it's way better.
> 2. Are you recording to the same drive that has the game on it? That would cause low recording fps.
Click to expand...

No games are on my SSD I am recording to my HDD.


----------



## Alastair

Also does DXtory record my microphone as well? Cause I would like to get my game commentary going as well.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Also does DXtory record my microphone as well? Cause I would like to get my game commentary going as well.


Yeah, it can do everything fraps can do but doesn't impact performance nearly as much.


----------



## Archea47

I agree on FRAPS performance. I tried using MSI Afterburner instead but the colors are way off, bought xfire but ditched that too.

I ended up buying and currently use Bandicam which is a once not yearly cost. The performance is certainly better than FRAPS and it supports logos and recording from a secondary audio device, including by hotkey. I've recorded full length playthroughs of adventure games on it and have always been happy

I haven't tried dyxtory but most of the PC gamers I know use it


----------



## hyp36rmax

Pictures soon with Crossfire Sapphire 290X Vapor-X 8GB with EK Blocks replacing my current 7970's before the big R9 390X upgrade


----------



## long99x

joined


----------



## vieuxchnock

Here is my Xfire and very soon a TriFire of XFX 290


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Xfire and very soon a TriFire of XFX 290


Cool build, congrats! Make sure to show us the Tri-Fire system when it's operational

Those are the Aquacomputer blocks, right? I got a couple in the mail yesterday


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> Here is my Xfire and very soon a TriFire of XFX 290


Nice setup pro !

is thats 290 cf with oc work fine with ax 860i without problem ?


----------



## The LAN Man

MSI 290x Lightning Crossfire


----------



## vieuxchnock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice setup pro !
> 
> is thats 290 cf with oc work fine with ax 860i without problem ?


No problem. I checked with a "Kill o watt" and it never goes over 600 watts.


----------



## vieuxchnock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Cool build, congrats! Make sure to show us the Tri-Fire system when it's operational
> 
> Those are the Aquacomputer blocks, right? I got a couple in the mail yesterday


Yes and I love their look. The third one is already on my shelf


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> No problem. I checked with a "Kill o watt" and it never goes over 600 watts.


600 watt only







nice number Sir !


----------



## hyp36rmax

*I'll leave these here for a New Years update*







Commencing upgrade in 3...2...1...


----------



## ace101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> *I'll leave these here for a New Years update*
> 
> 
> 
> Commencing upgrade in 3...2...1...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace101*


Thanks! They perform like a beast at 4K. I'll post my results shortly.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quick question, how long do you think R9 290 CF will last in terms of upgrade cycle, at 1440p high/max settings?
I have MSI gaming edition underwater and the sapphire vapour x cards ( Overclocked of course, don't want to water cool vapour x as heat sink to pretty XD )
Thanks


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Quick question, how long do you think R9 290 CF will last in terms of upgrade cycle, at 1440p high/max settings?
> I have MSI gaming edition underwater and the sapphire vapour x cards ( Overclocked of course, don't want to water cool vapour x as heat sink to pretty XD )
> Thanks


As long as you stay with 1440P I feel Crossfire R9 290's will last you a good while, especially once you start to lower AA. What games and applications do you use?


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Generally fps shooters, and strategies, a few third person games like tomb raider as well. As for applications they're only for gaming. So I should be good for a long time yet







Maybe a CPU upgrade at skylake, as I have a i5 2500k (old but strong!) Thanks for quick reply


----------



## vieuxchnock

*And the third baby just came in.

http://www.servimg.com/view/17159996/606

Installing the waterblock and will be ready to join the 2 others








*


----------



## Echoa

All these 290s make me want them







Im too broke though and my 975/1400mhz Xfire 6970s arent to the point that i cant max all my games yet. Gonna try and squeeze another 1.5yrs outta them while i save up to upgrade with w.e AMD has next.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> All these 290s make me want them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im too broke though and my 975/1400mhz Xfire 6970s arent to the point that i cant max all my games yet. Gonna try and squeeze another 1.5yrs outta them while i save up to upgrade with w.e AMD has next.


That's not the OC.NET Spirit - Go For It!









What's the problem - do you like having a lot of money or something??


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> That's not the OC.NET Spirit - Go For It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem - do you like having a lot of money or something??


no i wish i had money lol i would if i could afford to and didnt have a little one on the way


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> no i wish i had money lol i would if i could afford to and didnt have a *little one on the way*


Congratulations! I have a little one on the way also. I got all my toys before my baby boy gets here in the Spring. Then all my funds will be going into diapers haha!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *And the third baby just came in.
> 
> 
> 
> Installing the waterblock and will be ready to join the 2 others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet! Come join the VAPOR-X + TRI-X Club Also!



*Source: *Link


----------



## Coppy

Hello everybody !

One quick question about PSUs.

I already own a R9 295x2 and i just ordered a Powercolor R9 290x LCS for TriFire.
My Corsair HX1050 won´t be enough for my System now, i think ?!
So which PSU do you guys (with trifire) use ? or suggest ?

The graphiccards will run stock speeds and my cpu is @4,6 Ghz (1,25V).

I´m already thinking about the EVGA SuperNova 1300 G2 1300W and the Enermax Platimax EPM1500EGT 1500W


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coppy*
> 
> Hello everybody !
> 
> One quick question about PSUs.
> 
> I already own a R9 295x2 and i just ordered a Powercolor R9 290x LCS for TriFire.
> My Corsair HX1050 won´t be enough for my System now, i think ?!
> So which PSU do you guys (with trifire) use ? or suggest ?
> 
> The graphiccards will run stock speeds and my cpu is @4,6 Ghz (1,25V).
> 
> I´m already thinking about the EVGA SuperNova 1300 G2 1300W and the Enermax Platimax EPM1500EGT 1500W


It depends on how high you want to overclock. I would err on the side of not limiting your potential and get the bigger one however I avoid multi rail units because they can limit how much power is actually available. I would get the EVGA 1600 G2 instead.


----------



## Coppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It depends on how high you want to overclock. I would err on the side of not limiting your potential and get the bigger one however I avoid multi rail units because they can limit how much power is actually available. I would get the EVGA 1600 G2 instead.


Thanks for your reply !

The EVGA 1600G2 is on my list,too !








I don´t want to overclock any further. The cpu could run 4,8GHz @1,38V ! but i think 4,6 GHz is enough performance and the cpu runs much cooler !








And i don´t want to overclock the graphiccards !

Is it possible to put another 290x in there for quad-fire ? Just as an Option...









The i would go with the 1600 G2 !


----------



## tsm106

If you did not overclock the gpus you could run four. But it depends on the rest of the things in your rig.

For ex.

4 gpu at 300w = 1200w

1 cpu at 200w = 200w

This leaves 200w for everything else. There are a lot of points that follow, like you cannot "sanely" run four of these gpus w/o watercooling or you will go "insane" lol. Thus the wc gear takes power too. Also, I'm not sure Ivy is the right platform to go quad gpu with, but if you do do it, overclock the cpu.


----------



## vieuxchnock

*I'm on triFire 290 on a P9X79-E WS and I have a EVGA Supernova 1300 G2. But the 1600, Go for it. It's a monster.*


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *I'm on triFire 290 on a P9X79-E WS and I have a EVGA Supernova 1300 G2. But the 1600, Go for it. It's a monster.*


Just for reference, I have drained my 1300 G2 with a 5ghz 3930k and two lightnings pulling around 1550w at the wall. Making the converted draw over 1300w. These gpus can sip power at stock or they can really be unleashed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/33400_40#post_23296223


----------



## Coppy

Ok !
Then i will upgrade to a 1600W PSU.

There are several other things in my rig that need some power,too.









And i don´t think i will go on quad-fire, but... never say never.

This is the first time i have more than one gpu in my rig.
I always thought one is good enough.

Next week there will be three...


----------



## vieuxchnock

*I had them in Crossfire before my Trifire in a Prodigy(http://www.overclock.net/t/1446401/prodigy-g1-killer/80#post_23404219) and with a KillOwatt my power at the wall never goes over 650 Watts.*


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *I had them in Crossfire before my Trifire in a Prodigy(http://www.overclock.net/t/1446401/prodigy-g1-killer/80#post_23404219) and with a KillOwatt my power at the wall never goes over 650 Watts.*


And your point? You obviously missed my point that these cards can sip power if you run them that way. If you looked at the link I posted, even with a mild oc and a 5ghz cpu oc on a 3930, it only hit 900w at the wall. But the kicker is when you actually throw volts at it.


----------



## buttface420

nevermind im a ******


----------



## tsm106

Nothing has changed. With more than one card you divide the ram usage by the number cards.


----------



## CriticalHit

while on the topic of PSU size - have also just got a 3rd 290x for trifire along with a new x99 system - 5820k ( which i will be overclocking )

I currently have 2 PSU's ( Corsair 1050W + 750W ) which I intend to use in the system ( no intention to trade for single PSU, i will be using these 2 PSU's )

So what do you all here think is better?
option a)
1050W = 3 x 290x
750 W = everything else

option b)
1050W = 2 x 290x + pump, fans
750W = 1 x 290x + everything left .

overclocking the GPU's is not really at front of my mind, as the 2 I already have dont seem to OC that well anyway.
Thanks


----------



## ebhsimon

I have:

- 4790k @ 1.35V
- 2 290s Vapor-X with +200mV, +50% power limit.

No watercooling or anything.

I pulled 957W at the wall in a Firestrike run.... This includes my router and monitor, but I don't think that they will use more than 40W combined. So that's still ~900W for 2 290s...


----------



## vieuxchnock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> And your point? You obviously missed my point that these cards can sip power if you run them that way. If you looked at the link I posted, even with a mild oc and a 5ghz cpu oc on a 3930, it only hit 900w at the wall. But the kicker is when you actually throw volts at it.


Mine never goes over 650 watts.


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> Mine never goes over 650 watts.


What kind of system are you running? Sorry I just arrived at the thread and I didn't see your previous posts.

With my 4790k @ 1.275v, 4.6Ghz and my 290s (vapor-x) stock it only really hits around 600W as well.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CriticalHit*
> 
> while on the topic of PSU size - have also just got a 3rd 290x for trifire along with a new x99 system - 5820k ( which i will be overclocking )
> 
> I currently have 2 PSU's ( Corsair 1050W + 750W ) which I intend to use in the system ( no intention to trade for single PSU, i will be using these 2 PSU's )
> 
> So what do you all here think is better?
> option a)
> 1050W = 3 x 290x
> 750 W = everything else
> 
> option b)
> 1050W = 2 x 290x + pump, fans
> 750W = 1 x 290x + everything left .
> 
> overclocking the GPU's is not really at front of my mind, as the 2 I already have dont seem to OC that well anyway.
> Thanks


option b. i had a 700W with just a 290 and everything else and was able to use +200 in benches no problem. switched to 1300W with 2 290s.


----------



## CriticalHit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> option b. i had a 700W with just a 290 and everything else and was able to use +200 in benches no problem. switched to 1300W with 2 290s.


thanks... that what i was leaning towards ...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> And your point? You obviously missed my point that these cards can sip power if you run them that way. If you looked at the link I posted, even with a mild oc and a 5ghz cpu oc on a 3930, it only hit 900w at the wall. But the kicker is when you actually throw volts at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine never goes over 650 watts.
Click to expand...

Why do you keep telling me how slow it is?


----------



## vieuxchnock

*English is not my language and I don't understand exactly what you mean. I told you my 2 cards were OC 1175/1500,+69 mv, my 4770k was OC 4.6/ 1.38v, I was running full watercooled and at the wall It never goes over 650 watts. That's all .*


----------



## Coppy

I just bought a 3 month old Enermax PlatiMax 1500W on ebay. I think that should be ok, too (instead of EVGA´s 1600 G2)

I checked the powerusage of my System. Under (full) load with Uningine Valley/Heaven and FarCry 4 the highest i´ve seen was 650-670 watts ! (1x R9 295x2+ [email protected],28 (4,6GHz) 17fans 1xpump, 2xssd, 2xhdd)

But on some PSU calculators it says i should have a power useage ~900Watts.

So i think with an aditional R9 290x the Enermax will be fine, too.


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coppy*
> 
> I just bought a 3 month old Enermax PlatiMax 1500W on ebay. I think that should be ok, too (instead of EVGA´s 1600 G2)
> 
> I checked the powerusage of my System. Under (full) load with Uningine Valley/Heaven and FarCry 4 the highest i´ve seen was 650-670 watts ! (1x R9 295x2+ [email protected],28 (4,6GHz) 17fans 1xpump, 2xssd, 2xhdd)
> 
> But on some PSU calculators it says i should have a power useage ~900Watts.
> 
> So i think with an aditional R9 290x the Enermax will be fine, too.


Valley/Heaven aren't very demanding, and also it doesn't use the CPU at all. That's probably why you're not seeing that 900W pull. Also you'll need to push some voltage into the 295x2 if you want to see 900W if your cpu is only at 1.28.

I only reached 900W with my 4790k @ 1.35 (4.7ghz) and my 2 290s with +200mV. I mean a 295x2 might use more power, but GPU-Z read each card pulling ~350W each...

EDIT: I had to do a run of Firestrike to get that wattage pull. In BF4 @ 1440p I stay well under 650W.


----------



## Coppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> Valley/Heaven aren't very demanding, and also it doesn't use the CPU at all. That's probably why you're not seeing that 900W pull. Also you'll need to push some voltage into the 295x2 if you want to see 900W if your cpu is only at 1.28.
> 
> I only reached 900W with my 4790k @ 1.35 (4.7ghz) and my 2 290s with +200mV. I mean a 295x2 might use more power, but GPU-Z read each card pulling ~350W each...
> 
> EDIT: I had to do a run of Firestrike to get that wattage pull. In BF4 @ 1440p I stay well under 650W.


Did a firestrike run. System is now on TriFireX (!) Maximum Power was ~900W.


----------



## tsm106

Why you get the multi-rail psu? Each rail is limited to 30a, that's only 360w. You will have to add rails and load balance just to deal with the amperage limit. This is why we quad ppl jumped ship on the Lepa 1600 psus, ie. rebranded Enermax.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Why you get the multi-rail psu? Each rail is limited to 30a, that's only 360w. You will have to add rails and load balance just to deal with the amperage limit. This is why we quad ppl jumped ship on the Lepa 1600 psus, ie. rebranded Enermax.


Never tried quad on the LEPA 1600 myself _but_ my brother bought one on CL for $80 from a miner who was closing shop. Insane price considering it sold for almost $300 new....

The guy was running quad 290's (no overclocking though) on the rig it was pulled from, and it was working beautifully. After getting it in some really good light, we did notice what appeared to be some slight burning on the main ATX 24 pin adapter...... I wonder what was going inside that thing?







It was a really well built unit, with a great layout, and nice wiring, and it worked perfect while he had it in his i7 3820/7950 rig (now sold) but I'd imagine, quad fire, with heavy overclocking, could bring even that thing to it's knees, especially on a stubborn FX8*** that needed some hefty amounts of juice.


----------



## tsm106

It's a good psu, was the best of the best at that time. However, 30a is freaking easy to max out on a volt unlimited 290x.


----------



## tsm106

Btw... that doesn't sound like it was actually working that beautifully, ya know. The problem with the psu is it has too many rails and too many things shared on the rails. Only like one rail iirc from memory was not forced to share something on its rail. look at the actual rail distribution legend, and go fpalm. That distribution worked fine when I had quad 7970s that were limited to 300w, but not 290x that could run as high as you are willing to go.








Quote:


> it was working beautifully. After getting it in some really good light, we did notice what appeared to be some slight burning on the main ATX 24 pin adapter...


----------



## Alastair

Guys. I Am starting to seriously consider jumping ship back to NVidia. I jumped ship to AMD when NVidia was late to the party with Fermi. Now AMD is late to the party with its new GPU's and my 6850's want to retire. They would rather be on some exotic beach sipping Pina Colada's in the sunset then working their hineys off at 1050/1250 to give me playable frames in games. I saw an article on TechPowerup the mentioned that AMD only plans to release their new cards in March! I mean. On one hand. It's a long time away and I can outfit myself with some GTX 970's. On the other hand. AMD's new cards are gonna HBM and MAYBE 20nm (doubt it though). I am at a loss as to what to do.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I Am starting to seriously consider jumping ship back to NVidia. I jumped ship to AMD when NVidia was late to the party with Fermi. Now AMD is late to the party with its new GPU's and my 6850's want to retire. They would rather be on some exotic beach sipping Pina Colada's in the sunset then working their hineys off at 1050/1250 to give me playable frames in games. I saw an article on TechPowerup the mentioned that AMD only plans to release their new cards in March! I mean. On one hand. It's a long time away and I can outfit myself with some GTX 970's. On the other hand. AMD's new cards are gonna HBM and MAYBE 20nm (doubt it though). I am at a loss as to what to do.


the 980 will still be twice faster than your setup . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I Am starting to seriously consider jumping ship back to NVidia. I jumped ship to AMD when NVidia was late to the party with Fermi. Now AMD is late to the party with its new GPU's and my 6850's want to retire. They would rather be on some exotic beach sipping Pina Colada's in the sunset then working their hineys off at 1050/1250 to give me playable frames in games. I saw an article on TechPowerup the mentioned that AMD only plans to release their new cards in March! I mean. On one hand. It's a long time away and I can outfit myself with some GTX 970's. On the other hand. AMD's new cards are gonna HBM and MAYBE 20nm (doubt it though). I am at a loss as to what to do.


Dude just wait. You've been sitting on 6850's for quiet sometime now, a month to two months is not that long. Plus, it's just rumors. What if you buy 970's today and then exactly in a month, they release 390's / 390X's. You won't be able to return em and you'll be regretting it. It's better to wait just a tiny bit then to be regretting it for who know how long (until your next GPUs) upgrade.
Also, the link above showing that you can't even use more then 3.5GB of VRAM on 970's seems like a major problem. I've been hitting 3.7GB on my 290's quiet a bit on modern games @ 1440P and you want true 4GB cards. Who knows, maybe AMD will release 6GB or 8GB cards. Then you'll really be regretting getting 970's. I am saying this because AMD has always been ahead with VRAM. Plus, they released 8GB 290X's already. Just wait on AMD cards. I'm sure, they'll be worth it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I Am starting to seriously consider jumping ship back to NVidia. I jumped ship to AMD when NVidia was late to the party with Fermi. Now AMD is late to the party with its new GPU's and my 6850's want to retire. They would rather be on some exotic beach sipping Pina Colada's in the sunset then working their hineys off at 1050/1250 to give me playable frames in games. I saw an article on TechPowerup the mentioned that AMD only plans to release their new cards in March! I mean. On one hand. It's a long time away and I can outfit myself with some GTX 970's. On the other hand. AMD's new cards are gonna HBM and MAYBE 20nm (doubt it though). I am at a loss as to what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude just wait. You've been sitting on 6850's for quiet sometime now, a month to two months is not that long. Plus, it's just rumors. What if you buy 970's today and then exactly in a month, they release 390's / 390X's. You won't be able to return em and you'll be regretting it. It's better to wait just a tiny bit then to be regretting it for who know how long (until your next GPUs) upgrade.
> Also, the link above showing that you can't even use more then 3.5GB of VRAM on 970's seems like a major problem. I've been hitting 3.7GB on my 290's quiet a bit on modern games @ 1440P and you want true 4GB cards. Who knows, maybe AMD will release 6GB or 8GB cards. Then you'll really be regretting getting 970's. I am saying this because AMD has always been ahead with VRAM. Plus, they released 8GB 290X's already. Just wait on AMD cards. I'm sure, they'll be worth it.
Click to expand...

That is a good argument. Yeah I guess I can wait. I guess my 6850's can hold off on retirement for a bit longer.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I Am starting to seriously consider jumping ship back to NVidia. I jumped ship to AMD when NVidia was late to the party with Fermi. Now AMD is late to the party with its new GPU's and my 6850's want to retire. They would rather be on some exotic beach sipping Pina Colada's in the sunset then working their hineys off at 1050/1250 to give me playable frames in games. I saw an article on TechPowerup the mentioned that AMD only plans to release their new cards in March! I mean. On one hand. It's a long time away and I can outfit myself with some GTX 970's. On the other hand. AMD's new cards are gonna HBM and MAYBE 20nm (doubt it though). I am at a loss as to what to do.


I was in a similar boat only with Crossfire 7970's and jumped to Crossfire VAPOR-X R9 290X 8gb cards in hope to satiate my 4k taste buds sooner







. I'm still looking forward to the 390X and will probably pick up a few for up to Quad-fire action for another build. However since AMD's announcement of a possible Q2 release and we're only a few more months away, i'm sure you can hold out a little longer. It will be a much more worthy upgrade from where you stand at the moment


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I Am starting to seriously consider jumping ship back to NVidia. I jumped ship to AMD when NVidia was late to the party with Fermi. Now AMD is late to the party with its new GPU's and my 6850's want to retire. They would rather be on some exotic beach sipping Pina Colada's in the sunset then working their hineys off at 1050/1250 to give me playable frames in games. I saw an article on TechPowerup the mentioned that AMD only plans to release their new cards in March! I mean. On one hand. It's a long time away and I can outfit myself with some GTX 970's. On the other hand. AMD's new cards are gonna HBM and MAYBE 20nm (doubt it though). I am at a loss as to what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a similar boat only with Crossfire 7970's and jumped to Crossfire VAPOR-X R9 290X 8gb cards in hope to satiate my 4k taste buds sooner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm still looking forward to the 390X and will probably pick up a few for up to Quad-fire action for another build. However since AMD's announcement of a possible Q2 release and we're only a few more months away, i'm sure you can hold out a little longer. It will be a much more worthy upgrade from where you stand at the moment
Click to expand...

Well at this groups suggestions I shall wait. From the sounds of it I will be possibly much happier when AMD's new cards release. Let it be known I will probably jump on the 380X if the price is right and jump on another one later. I also hope to get a few extra monitors.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I Am starting to seriously consider jumping ship back to NVidia. I jumped ship to AMD when NVidia was late to the party with Fermi. Now AMD is late to the party with its new GPU's and my 6850's want to retire. They would rather be on some exotic beach sipping Pina Colada's in the sunset then working their hineys off at 1050/1250 to give me playable frames in games. I saw an article on TechPowerup the mentioned that AMD only plans to release their new cards in March! I mean. On one hand. It's a long time away and I can outfit myself with some GTX 970's. On the other hand. AMD's new cards are gonna HBM and MAYBE 20nm (doubt it though). I am at a loss as to what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude just wait. You've been sitting on 6850's for quiet sometime now, a month to two months is not that long. Plus, it's just rumors. What if you buy 970's today and then exactly in a month, they release 390's / 390X's. You won't be able to return em and you'll be regretting it. It's better to wait just a tiny bit then to be regretting it for who know how long (until your next GPUs) upgrade.
> Also, the link above showing that you can't even use more then 3.5GB of VRAM on 970's seems like a major problem. I've been hitting 3.7GB on my 290's quiet a bit on modern games @ 1440P and you want true 4GB cards. Who knows, maybe AMD will release 6GB or 8GB cards. Then you'll really be regretting getting 970's. I am saying this because AMD has always been ahead with VRAM. Plus, they released 8GB 290X's already. Just wait on AMD cards. I'm sure, they'll be worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a good argument. Yeah I guess I can wait. I guess my 6850's can hold off on retirement for a bit longer.
Click to expand...

It doesn't hurt to wait rather then waste your money. Even if you don't like what you're seeing from AMD, you can always still buy 970's. I've been on Nvidia side for a long time and had X2 780 Ti's and with that VRAM became an issue at @ 1440P. I sold my 780 Ti's at the right time (right before 900 series came out) so I made my money back. Once I got my 290's everything was gravy! I am running games maxed and some new games are using up to over 3.8GB of VRAM. I am curious to see what AMD will offer. I just know, Nvidia is already ready retaliate with a 980 Ti or new Titan once 390 / 390X hit shelves. (Hopefully we'll see at least 6GB cards).


----------



## vieuxchnock

*I'm really disapointed. I builded a TriFire of 290 on a Asus P9X79-E WS and the results are worst than my CrossFire.In Fire Strike the score is lower by 1000 points and in Heaven I have lost 3 fps. What's rhe problem?*


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *I'm really disapointed. I builded a TriFire of 290 on a Asus P9X79-E WS and the results are worst than my CrossFire.In Fire Strike the score is lower by 1000 points and in Heaven I have lost 3 fps. What's rhe problem?*


You're running 8X 8X 4X or something like that. I have heard that the mainstream Intel chipsets don't have enough PCI-E lanes for more than Dualfire.


----------



## Coppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You're running 8X 8X 4X or something like that. I have heard that the mainstream Intel chipsets don't have enough PCI-E lanes for more than Dualfire.


I´m also running TrifireX now. (295x2+290x) On heaven benchmark i also don´t get more Points/Frames as in crossfire. (1x 295x2) But in Fire Strike i get ~21000 with TrifireX and 16800 with Crossfire. And in FarCry4 i got a Performance boost, too !


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coppy*
> 
> I´m also running TrifireX now. (295x2+290x) On heaven benchmark i also don´t get more Points/Frames as in crossfire. (1x 295x2) But in Fire Strike i get ~21000 with TrifireX and 16800 with Crossfire. And in FarCry4 i got a Performance boost, too !


Welcome to the Club!


----------



## vieuxchnock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You're running 8X 8X 4X or something like that. I have heard that the mainstream Intel chipsets don't have enough PCI-E lanes for more than Dualfire.


*I'm running 16X16X16 as indicated in GPU-Z*


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *I'm really disapointed. I builded a TriFire of 290 on a Asus P9X79-E WS and the results are worst than my CrossFire.In Fire Strike the score is lower by 1000 points and in Heaven I have lost 3 fps. What's rhe problem?*


Double PLX boards are slower and have high latency. They are not the choice for benching speed. As for your Firestrike runs, it should be known that Firestrike is very cpu speed dependant. I would look at whether you are providing enough cpu overclock and go from there. Wring out more performance by tuning for efficiency.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Double PLX boards are slower and have high latency. They are not the choice for benching speed. As for your Firestrike runs, it should be known that *Firestrike is very cpu speed dependent*. I would look at whether you are providing enough cpu overclock and go from there. Wring out more performance by tuning for efficiency.


This I realized very recently comparing my scores with similar GPU's and more recent CPU's


----------



## Alastair

Guys I cant get my Crossfire working. The bridge is connected. And the power cables are connected. But I can't get it to enable. The option is not even there in CC and GPU-Z just says disabled and normally it will have (available) in brackets. But that is not even there. What the hell!


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I cant get my Crossfire working. The bridge is connected. And the power cables are connected. But I can't get it to enable. The option is not even there in CC and GPU-Z just says disabled and normally it will have (available) in brackets. But that is not even there. What the hell!


It's happened to me before. Uninstall the drivers using DDU and then reistall them.


----------



## Alastair

Nope no game


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Nope no game


Yeah, I was in the same boat. It took me like, 3 uninstalls and reinstalls for "Crossfire" tab to show up.


----------



## vieuxchnock

*I had a problem with the flow which was very low. The result: clean everything and put all back together. But now everything is fine as you can see in this short video:




I tested my 3 R9 290 with GPU-Z and they are running GEN 3 16X16X16.
*


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I cant get my Crossfire working. The bridge is connected. And the power cables are connected. But I can't get it to enable. The option is not even there in CC and GPU-Z just says disabled and normally it will have (available) in brackets. But that is not even there. What the hell!


drivers is the only time i have had an issue with this

reinstall and it worked fine


----------



## rollingdice

Hi, can I join this club?



rollingdice - 2x XFX 7970 1100MHz core / 1600MHz memory


----------



## vieuxchnock

*Finally, the sleeving is done for my 3X290.

http://www.servimg.com/view/17159996/625

My fingers are gone with.

Paracord is very nice but it's hard on fingers.

It looks yellow in the front but look between the res and the card, it's really green.
One day, I'll buy a good camera.

*


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rollingdice*
> 
> Hi, can I join this club?
> 
> 
> 
> rollingdice - 2x XFX 7970 1100MHz core / 1600MHz memory


Welcome to the club!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *Finally, the sleeving is done for my 3X290.
> 
> 
> 
> My fingers are gone with.
> 
> Paracord is very nice but it's hard on fingers.
> 
> It looks yellow in the front but look between the res and the card, it's really green.
> One day, I'll buy a good camera.*


Looking good! I love your setup! Great job!


----------



## vieuxchnock

*Thanks.







*


----------



## Lucky 23

X2 Looks Great vieuxchnock


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rollingdice*
> 
> Hi, can I join this club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rollingdice - 2x XFX 7970 1100MHz core / 1600MHz memory
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *Finally, the sleeving is done for my 3X290.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fingers are gone with.
> 
> Paracord is very nice but it's hard on fingers.
> 
> It looks yellow in the front but look between the res and the card, it's really green.
> 
> One day, I'll buy a good camera.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good! I love your setup! Great job!
Click to expand...

I agree it does look great. Exceprt my OCD is gonna KILL me. What is seen cannot be unseen! The cables for the last card do not mach the cables of the first two!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I agree it does look great. Exceprt my OCD is gonna KILL me. What is seen cannot be unseen! The cables for the last card do not mach the cables of the first two!


Ha! LOL! I did not notice that at all.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rollingdice*
> 
> Hi, can I join this club?
> 
> 
> 
> rollingdice - 2x XFX 7970 1100MHz core / 1600MHz memory
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *Finally, the sleeving is done for my 3X290.
> 
> 
> 
> My fingers are gone with.
> 
> Paracord is very nice but it's hard on fingers.
> 
> It looks yellow in the front but look between the res and the card, it's really green.
> 
> One day, I'll buy a good camera.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good! I love your setup! Great job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree it does look great. Exceprt my OCD is gonna KILL me. What is seen cannot be unseen! The cables for the last card do not mach the cables of the first two!
Click to expand...

You guys have no taste














. Asymmetry is a beautiful thing!!.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *Finally, the sleeving is done for my 3X290.
> 
> http://www.servimg.com/view/17159996/625
> 
> My fingers are gone with.
> 
> Paracord is very nice but it's hard on fingers.
> 
> It looks yellow in the front but look between the res and the card, it's really green.
> One day, I'll buy a good camera.
> 
> *


That looks pretty smexy. I'm really digging that green, nice setup!


----------



## yiannis

hello guys on thursday i am selling my gtx970 crap and on friday i ll get 2 sapphire 290 tri-x cards and hope to join your club.I am on 1080p monitor 144hz.The cards will be on air because when amd launch the 3 series i am going to change them.I playing bf4 mostly and i need those fps if you could give me information about performance temps or tweaks that i could make would be great..Sorry for my english and greetings from greece...


----------



## truth1675

Hello all I'm currently looking into purchasing another r9 290 for crossfire and I was wondering if the stock blower cooler would work best or if a card with an aftermarket cooler would work better I'm worried that the bottom card with an aftermarket cooler would blow hot air onto the other gpu thanks!


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth1675*
> 
> Hello all I'm currently looking into purchasing another r9 290 for crossfire and I was wondering if the stock blower cooler would work best or if a card with an aftermarket cooler would work better I'm worried that the bottom card with an aftermarket cooler would blow hot air onto the other gpu thanks!


Generally speaking, the reference coolers are better for Xfire as they exhaust straight out the back of the case. Most other coolers, while cooling better, blow hot air into the case, which is a problem for the top card especially.
If I were you I'd be looking at a card with the reference blower for the bottom and keep your current card in the top position for best performance. For best aesthetics - matching cards.


----------



## CurvedLine

Only problem is they (ref cards) would be hard to get these days. Secondhand maybe?


----------



## CurvedLine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *Finally, the sleeving is done for my 3X290.
> 
> http://www.servimg.com/view/17159996/625
> 
> My fingers are gone with.
> 
> Paracord is very nice but it's hard on fingers.
> 
> It looks yellow in the front but look between the res and the card, it's really green.
> One day, I'll buy a good camera.
> 
> *


This looks absolutely freaking wonderful. Like a lab where they produce nature.


----------



## vieuxchnock

*Thanks!*


----------



## CurvedLine

I still don't understand what i'm looking at in your picture. Maybe keep it a secret, it's beautiful! And your sig explains... somewhat.









One note on your sig though, a perfectionist like yourself should not make a typo:
"TriFire R9 290 1100/1500 WC Ram; G.Skill 2133 4X4 Gb CL9"
WC Ram ???
i think you meant
"TriFire R9 290 1100/1500 WC; Ram: G.Skill 2133 4X4 Gb CL9"


----------



## truth1675

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Generally speaking, the reference coolers are better for Xfire as they exhaust straight out the back of the case. Most other coolers, while cooling better, blow hot air into the case, which is a problem for the top card especially.
> If I were you I'd be looking at a card with the reference blower for the bottom and keep your current card in the top position for best performance. For best aesthetics - matching cards.


Thanks for the advice I do have access to a reference card my only worry is the top card pulling in hot air from the bottom card as they can heat the air around them from my experience


----------



## CurvedLine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth1675*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Generally speaking, the reference coolers are better for Xfire as they exhaust straight out the back of the case. Most other coolers, while cooling better, blow hot air into the case, which is a problem for the top card especially.
> If I were you I'd be looking at a card with the reference blower for the bottom and keep your current card in the top position for best performance. For best aesthetics - matching cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice I do have access to a reference card my only worry is the top card pulling in hot air from the bottom card as they can heat the air around them from my experience
Click to expand...

Unless you overclock in the extremes, there shouldn't be a worry.
Reference cards are built very conservatively in respect to fan usage (lower = less noise). If you find a way to change the fan-curve by bios-edit (or just manually in CCC or through MSI Afterburner), you have huge room to improve the behaviour.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Finally finished the window side panel for my TJ08-E and installed the Aquacomputer Farbwerk LED Controller. I get a video up of the Farbwerk in action rotating the LED colors automatically. Only thing left is the actual X99 gear haha.





*Build Log: *Link


----------



## KaputtEqu1pment

I'm not sure if this is the right place or if it has been posted before, so forgive me if i'm rehashing old things. (i've searched google up and down with little success).

I'm currently running 2 290x in a crossfire config. 1 reference 290x msi (bf4 launch edition) and 1 msi gaming edition (twin cooler design w/ +30 mhz oc) Both card's clocks have been normalized to the gaming edition (+30 mhz oc to the reference card) and both cards are rocking a g10 w/ kraken x31 cooler.

When playing games my system would intermittently hard lock--screen would freeze and sometimes there would be a sound loop and other times there would be not. this morning i ran a unigine valley demo loop for about 45 mins and it locked up. Temps on the cards did not go past 65C, vrm topped at 80c, and cpu was hovering little under 60. Does anyone have any experience with this? I understand that this is generally a classic symptom of bad psu/not enough juice but i'm running a corsair rm 1000w psu w/ 84A of juice across it's 12V rails, so i'm not ready to dismiss this as a bad psu issue, as I've seen there was an issue similar to this with crossfire configs locking up that i saw on the hard forums. I'm just wondering though, if it's a driver issue, that it would be more prevalent. Anyone had this happen to them? what should i do?

Full Specs:

I7 4770k stock on h80i
Msi Gd65 Gaming Mobo
8GB 2133 Ram
290x Crossfire w/ G10 & Kraken x31
Win 8.1 64bit
1kw Psu


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaputtEqu1pment*
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place or if it has been posted before, so forgive me if i'm rehashing old things. (i've searched google up and down with little success).
> 
> I'm currently running 2 290x in a crossfire config. 1 reference 290x msi (bf4 launch edition) and 1 msi gaming edition (twin cooler design w/ +30 mhz oc) Both card's clocks have been normalized to the gaming edition (+30 mhz oc to the reference card) and both cards are rocking a g10 w/ kraken x31 cooler.
> 
> When playing games my system would intermittently hard lock--screen would freeze and sometimes there would be a sound loop and other times there would be not. this morning i ran a unigine valley demo loop for about 45 mins and it locked up. Temps on the cards did not go past 65C, vrm topped at 80c, and cpu was hovering little under 60. Does anyone have any experience with this? I understand that this is generally a classic symptom of bad psu/not enough juice but i'm running a corsair rm 1000w psu w/ 84A of juice across it's 12V rails, so i'm not ready to dismiss this as a bad psu issue, as I've seen there was an issue similar to this with crossfire configs locking up that i saw on the hard forums. I'm just wondering though, if it's a driver issue, that it would be more prevalent. Anyone had this happen to them? what should i do?
> 
> Full Specs:
> 
> I7 4770k stock on h80i
> Msi Gd65 Gaming Mobo
> 8GB 2133 Ram
> 290x Crossfire w/ G10 & Kraken x31
> Win 8.1 64bit
> 1kw Psu


What drivers are you using? Have you tried this with a fresh install of Windows?


----------



## KaputtEqu1pment

Running the omega drivers on 8.1 I also had a backup of win 7 64 bit which had the drivers previous to the omega release. Ran into the same issue playing planetside 2 in x fire. It doesn't seem to happen when I have x fire disabled. When this issue manifested itself on this thread http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1708626&page=18, new installs, drivers, etc didn't seem to make a difference until amd came out with a fix.


----------



## CurvedLine

Have you tried different ingame settings? Having a high end system doesn't always mean you can blindly cranck everything up to enabled/full/100%/max, because some particular setting might be the culprit of your crash. In some game it can be just some shadowing method or some lighting variant that will run fine on nvidia's sli but crashes on amd's crossfire.

So have you tried out different ingame settings?

Also, what is your RAM speed setting? If @ 2133, you might try lowering your RAM speed a step to 1866 or 1600 and see if you still get the same crashes.

And do you have a soundcard, or onboard?

.


----------



## KaputtEqu1pment

Curved line,

I dont think the in-game settings have anything to do with it. I was playing bionic commando and I was in the pause menu when the machine locked up. In would play planetside 2 and the machine would randomly lock up. The other day I played sleeping dogs and it.randomly froze during an in game cut scene. About 5 minutes ago it locked up after a 50 minute unigine valley loop. Not to sound unappreciative of any help, wouldn't this issue be more prolific if it were indeed settings, meaning wouldn't more people be talking about this?

I do have a sound card, it's an xfi titanium hd, but over the year that I've had it hasn't given me issues.

The ram being 2133, that's what it was rated for out-of the packaging. Default bios settings are about 1866 and enabling xmp 1 gave me the 2133 or advertised speeds. I can try fiddling with the ram and see if anything goes changes, but I'm not super sold on it.

I've had the crossfire setup for about 3 months. In that time I've spent mostly playing Da and swotor with no issues. There were no issues with those games. running far cry 3, the game crashes due to other reasons after about an hour or so, fc4 ran well and Arma 3 worked for the 2 hours that I played it. It just seems super weird. Is a 1000w psi not enough to drive the following:

2 x 290x
4770k
2 ssd
2hdd
1 odd
3 aio water blocks (h80 and kraken x31 x2)
3 x 140mm fan
6 x 120mm fan (push pull on each water cooler)
4 usb devices (mouse, kb, g13, xbx 360 controller)

I.did a psu calculator and it 1kw seemed fine.

Otherwise, running with x fire off produces none of those issues above.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaputtEqu1pment*
> 
> Curved line,
> 
> I dont think the in-game settings have anything to do with it. I was playing bionic commando and I was in the pause menu when the machine locked up. In would play planetside 2 and the machine would randomly lock up. The other day I played sleeping dogs and it.randomly froze during an in game cut scene. About 5 minutes ago it locked up after a 50 minute unigine valley loop. Not to sound unappreciative of any help, wouldn't this issue be more prolific if it were indeed settings, meaning wouldn't more people be talking about this?
> 
> I do have a sound card, it's an xfi titanium hd, but over the year that I've had it hasn't given me issues.
> 
> The ram being 2133, that's what it was rated for out-of the packaging. Default bios settings are about 1866 and enabling xmp 1 gave me the 2133 or advertised speeds. I can try fiddling with the ram and see if anything goes changes, but I'm not super sold on it.
> 
> I've had the crossfire setup for about 3 months. In that time I've spent mostly playing Da and swotor with no issues. There were no issues with those games. running far cry 3, the game crashes due to other reasons after about an hour or so, fc4 ran well and Arma 3 worked for the 2 hours that I played it. It just seems super weird. Is a 1000w psi not enough to drive the following:
> 
> 2 x 290x
> 4770k
> 2 ssd
> 2hdd
> 1 odd
> 3 aio water blocks (h80 and kraken x31 x2)
> 3 x 140mm fan
> 6 x 120mm fan (push pull on each water cooler)
> 4 usb devices (mouse, kb, g13, xbx 360 controller)
> 
> I.did a psu calculator and it 1kw seemed fine.
> 
> Otherwise, running with x fire off produces none of those issues above.


Try rolling back from Omega drivers. I used Omega drivers and i would instantly bluescreen when applying my overclock. And there would be so many texture issues even at stock speeds. So I rolled back to 14.4. Cruising again at 1050/1250 on my 6850's!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaputtEqu1pment*
> 
> Curved line,
> 
> I dont think the in-game settings have anything to do with it. I was playing bionic commando and I was in the pause menu when the machine locked up. In would play planetside 2 and the machine would randomly lock up. The other day I played sleeping dogs and it.randomly froze during an in game cut scene. About 5 minutes ago it locked up after a 50 minute unigine valley loop. Not to sound unappreciative of any help, wouldn't this issue be more prolific if it were indeed settings, meaning wouldn't more people be talking about this?
> 
> I do have a sound card, it's an xfi titanium hd, but over the year that I've had it hasn't given me issues.
> 
> The ram being 2133, that's what it was rated for out-of the packaging. Default bios settings are about 1866 and enabling xmp 1 gave me the 2133 or advertised speeds. I can try fiddling with the ram and see if anything goes changes, but I'm not super sold on it.
> 
> I've had the crossfire setup for about 3 months. In that time I've spent mostly playing Da and swotor with no issues. There were no issues with those games. running far cry 3, the game crashes due to other reasons after about an hour or so, fc4 ran well and Arma 3 worked for the 2 hours that I played it. It just seems super weird. Is a 1000w psi not enough to drive the following:
> 
> 2 x 290x
> 4770k
> 2 ssd
> 2hdd
> 1 odd
> 3 aio water blocks (h80 and kraken x31 x2)
> 3 x 140mm fan
> 6 x 120mm fan (push pull on each water cooler)
> 4 usb devices (mouse, kb, g13, xbx 360 controller)
> 
> I.did a psu calculator and it 1kw seemed fine.
> 
> Otherwise, running with x fire off produces none of those issues above.


try downclock clock both core/memory on both card by 200mhz if the same problem disable crossfire and test with games again if the problem gone its psu related

if not try lower the ram freq to 1600mhz and test


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaputtEqu1pment*
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place or if it has been posted before, so forgive me if i'm rehashing old things. (i've searched google up and down with little success).
> 
> I'm currently running 2 290x in a crossfire config. 1 reference 290x msi (bf4 launch edition) and 1 msi gaming edition (twin cooler design w/ +30 mhz oc) Both card's clocks have been normalized to the gaming edition (+30 mhz oc to the reference card) and both cards are rocking a g10 w/ kraken x31 cooler.
> 
> When playing games my system would intermittently hard lock--screen would freeze and sometimes there would be a sound loop and other times there would be not. this morning i ran a unigine valley demo loop for about 45 mins and it locked up. Temps on the cards did not go past 65C, vrm topped at 80c, and cpu was hovering little under 60. Does anyone have any experience with this? I understand that this is generally a classic symptom of bad psu/not enough juice but i'm running a corsair rm 1000w psu w/ 84A of juice across it's 12V rails, so i'm not ready to dismiss this as a bad psu issue, as I've seen there was an issue similar to this with crossfire configs locking up that i saw on the hard forums. I'm just wondering though, if it's a driver issue, that it would be more prevalent. Anyone had this happen to them? what should i do?
> 
> Full Specs:
> 
> I7 4770k stock on h80i
> Msi Gd65 Gaming Mobo
> 8GB 2133 Ram
> 290x Crossfire w/ G10 & Kraken x31
> Win 8.1 64bit
> 1kw Psu


Very safe way to find out what is wrong: Test each card individually (unplug power from the other one). Stress test each for the same amount of time. *If* there is a difference, RMA the card. If not, and you have disabled ULPS using MSI Afterburner, another component or cooling is faulty.


----------



## CurvedLine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Very safe way to find out what is wrong: Test each card individually (unplug power from the other one). Stress test each for the same amount of time. *If* there is a difference, RMA the card. If not, and you have disabled ULPS using MSI Afterburner, another component or cooling is faulty.


Disabling ULPS is not needed with Omega, it doesn't have the bug.

His cards aren't faulty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaputtEqu1pment*
> 
> Curved line,
> 
> I dont think the in-game settings have anything to do with it. I was playing bionic commando and I was in the pause menu when the machine locked up. In would play planetside 2 and the machine would randomly lock up. The other day I played sleeping dogs and it.randomly froze during an in game cut scene. About 5 minutes ago it locked up after a 50 minute unigine valley loop. Not to sound unappreciative of any help, wouldn't this issue be more prolific if it were indeed settings, meaning wouldn't more people be talking about this?
> 
> I do have a sound card, it's an xfi titanium hd, but over the year that I've had it hasn't given me issues.
> 
> The ram being 2133, that's what it was rated for out-of the packaging. Default bios settings are about 1866 and enabling xmp 1 gave me the 2133 or advertised speeds. I can try fiddling with the ram and see if anything goes changes, but I'm not super sold on it.
> 
> I've had the crossfire setup for about 3 months. In that time I've spent mostly playing Da and swotor with no issues. There were no issues with those games. running far cry 3, the game crashes due to other reasons after about an hour or so, fc4 ran well and Arma 3 worked for the 2 hours that I played it. It just seems super weird. Is a 1000w psi not enough to drive the following:
> 
> 2 x 290x
> 4770k
> 2 ssd
> 2hdd
> 1 odd
> 3 aio water blocks (h80 and kraken x31 x2)
> 3 x 140mm fan
> 6 x 120mm fan (push pull on each water cooler)
> 4 usb devices (mouse, kb, g13, xbx 360 controller)
> 
> I.did a psu calculator and it 1kw seemed fine.
> 
> Otherwise, running with x fire off produces none of those issues above.


Aha, but this post of yours is much more informative.

You do have power limit in CCC set to 20% OK?


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurvedLine*
> 
> Disabling ULPS is not needed with Omega, it doesn't have the bug.
> 
> His cards aren't faulty.


I personally had Crossfire related problems with activated ULPS and Catalyst Omega, therefore I suggested it. Why are his cards not faulty?


----------



## KaputtEqu1pment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> try downclock clock both core/memory on both card by 200mhz if the same problem disable crossfire and test with games again if the problem gone its psu related
> 
> if not try lower the ram freq to 1600mhz and test


Mr Dark, this issue does not occur when the X-Fire is disabled. The only only thing that is OC'ed in the entire comp is one of the cards by 30mhz on the core to bring it up to speed w/ the other card. 30Mhz doesn't seem like it would do any damage in that regard, especially considering that both cards are watercooled and the highest i've seen them go is 70c, which is well below what they would on stock cooling. The VRMs don't go much past that either, i saw 80ish as the highest, which imo is pretty good considering they see more heat on the stock coolerl According to the GPUz logs, the last entry when the lockup occured, the powerdraw of the cards was about 190w each, they weren't even sucking the 250something that they do when doing more crazy things. the 12v+ was @ 11.63, while hwmonitor reports it as 12.14v (bios does too when in it).

I assume the 200mhz downclock is to test powerdraw? While i'm not sold on psu issues yet, i will give this a shot. thank you.

As far as the ram is concerned, this is the kit i have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689 . It seems odd to me that it is advertised as 2133, but default bios values are set to 1600. Need to enable intel x.m.p profile to get advertised speed. If i could get some clarification on that, that would be great. I'll also have to run memtest, to get that cleared up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> Very safe way to find out what is wrong: Test each card individually (unplug power from the other one). Stress test each for the same amount of time. *If* there is a difference, RMA the card. If not, and you have disabled ULPS using MSI Afterburner, another component or cooling is faulty.


Neon,

That's a good idea; while I've only gone so far as disabling xfire and testing that primary card, i havent done a solo test on card #2 yet. Is there a good test beside Furmark that will have the it firing on all cylinders? The problem with the time tests is that it is so sporadic. This morning, ran Valley demo loop for almost an hour and nothing happened. Boot up PS2 and crash in 15 mins. Shut off comp, get into PS2 again, nothing for 45 mins. Leave to eat lunch, come back 45 mins later to play another hour and nothing. Other times it would fall on its face w/in 15 mins.

I think the cooling is rock solid. I've reapplied gelid extreme to both vid cards and the cpu, everything is firmly plugged in and the temp monitors reflect that.

This thread: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1708626, a guy named DanD had 2 7970's and was essentially experiencing the same issues, although his was an eyefiniti setup but his rig would lock up. He swapped out psus, mobos, os'es, and drivers and tested single cards. Turns out it ended up being a driver issue (somewhere around page 13-4 on the thread). I've already tried a win7 install w/ drivers previous to the omega with the same issue, only that time the comp hard crashed into a restart.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaputtEqu1pment*
> 
> Mr Dark, this issue does not occur when the X-Fire is disabled. The only only thing that is OC'ed in the entire comp is one of the cards by 30mhz on the core to bring it up to speed w/ the other card. 30Mhz doesn't seem like it would do any damage in that regard, especially considering that both cards are watercooled and the highest i've seen them go is 70c, which is well below what they would on stock cooling. The VRMs don't go much past that either, i saw 80ish as the highest, which imo is pretty good considering they see more heat on the stock coolerl According to the GPUz logs, the last entry when the lockup occured, the powerdraw of the cards was about 190w each, they weren't even sucking the 250something that they do when doing more crazy things. the 12v+ was @ 11.63, while hwmonitor reports it as 12.14v (bios does too when in it).
> 
> I assume the 200mhz downclock is to test powerdraw? While i'm not sold on psu issues yet, i will give this a shot. thank you.
> 
> As far as the ram is concerned, this is the kit i have: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689 . It seems odd to me that it is advertised as 2133, but default bios values are set to 1600. Need to enable intel x.m.p profile to get advertised speed. If i could get some clarification on that, that would be great. I'll also have to run memtest, to get that cleared up.
> Neon,
> 
> That's a good idea; while I've only gone so far as disabling xfire and testing that primary card, i havent done a solo test on card #2 yet. Is there a good test beside Furmark that will have the it firing on all cylinders? The problem with the time tests is that it is so sporadic. This morning, ran Valley demo loop for almost an hour and nothing happened. Boot up PS2 and crash in 15 mins. Shut off comp, get into PS2 again, nothing for 45 mins. Leave to eat lunch, come back 45 mins later to play another hour and nothing. Other times it would fall on its face w/in 15 mins.
> 
> I think the cooling is rock solid. I've reapplied gelid extreme to both vid cards and the cpu, everything is firmly plugged in and the temp monitors reflect that.
> 
> This thread: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1708626, a guy named DanD had 2 7970's and was essentially experiencing the same issues, although his was an eyefiniti setup but his rig would lock up. He swapped out psus, mobos, os'es, and drivers and tested single cards. Turns out it ended up being a driver issue (somewhere around page 13-4 on the thread). I've already tried a win7 install w/ drivers previous to the omega with the same issue, only that time the comp hard crashed into a restart.


I think 90% your psu the problem becouse let we say bad ram will give you blue screen > damge card will give you bsod or some of coler or blue screen while installing the driver

just try downclock your gpus and test again if the problem gone or take long time then its your psu


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaputtEqu1pment*
> 
> Neon,
> 
> That's a good idea; while I've only gone so far as disabling xfire and testing that primary card, i havent done a solo test on card #2 yet. Is there a good test beside Furmark that will have the it firing on all cylinders? The problem with the time tests is that it is so sporadic. This morning, ran Valley demo loop for almost an hour and nothing happened. Boot up PS2 and crash in 15 mins. Shut off comp, get into PS2 again, nothing for 45 mins. Leave to eat lunch, come back 45 mins later to play another hour and nothing. Other times it would fall on its face w/in 15 mins.
> 
> I think the cooling is rock solid. I've reapplied gelid extreme to both vid cards and the cpu, everything is firmly plugged in and the temp monitors reflect that.
> 
> This thread: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1708626, a guy named DanD had 2 7970's and was essentially experiencing the same issues, although his was an eyefiniti setup but his rig would lock up. He swapped out psus, mobos, os'es, and drivers and tested single cards. Turns out it ended up being a driver issue (somewhere around page 13-4 on the thread). I've already tried a win7 install w/ drivers previous to the omega with the same issue, only that time the comp hard crashed into a restart.


I personally use MSI Kombustor, the "Furry and Tessy(GL4)" test (1080p, 4xMSAA). Usually, if a computer locks up, this is a hardware problem. I personally only had a complete lockup (and often looping sound, has this happened to you too?) where my computer would not respond to any command in any way - which is not entirely the case if I get a GPU-related lock-up because often my PC then has minimal response - when my PC had a CPU-related problem. I had too low voltage/too high clock, and that caused a total lock-up, often with looping sound. Maybe you should try a long Prime95 run in order to exclude a CPU-related error. If you are running the CPU at stock and get problems during the Prime95 run, then RMA the CPU. Of course, there is the possibility of a PSU-related problem, but unless you PSU is very old and/or cheap, I would say this can be ignored. So: Either CPU, or second GPU.


----------



## KaputtEqu1pment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurvedLine*
> 
> Disabling ULPS is not needed with Omega, it doesn't have the bug.
> 
> His cards aren't faulty.
> Aha, but this post of yours is much more informative.
> 
> You do have power limit in CCC set to 20% OK?


Curved, are you talking about pushing +20% on the powerlimit slider in either CCC or MSI afterburner? Wouldn't that blow up the card? I currently have it set at 0. I was never courageous enough to fiddle with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> I personally use MSI Kombustor, the "Furry and Tessy(GL4)" test (1080p, 4xMSAA). Usually, if a computer locks up, this is a hardware problem. I personally only had a complete lockup (and often looping sound, has this happened to you too?) where my computer would not respond to any command in any way - which is not entirely the case if I get a GPU-related lock-up because often my PC then has minimal response - when my PC had a CPU-related problem. I had too low voltage/too high clock, and that caused a total lock-up, often with looping sound. Maybe you should try a long Prime95 run in order to exclude a CPU-related error. If you are running the CPU at stock and get problems during the Prime95 run, then RMA the CPU. Of course, there is the possibility of a PSU-related problem, but unless you PSU is very old and/or cheap, I would say this can be ignored. So: Either CPU, or second GPU.


I remember back in 2006-9 I had an old shuttle xpc and i remember fiddling with the psu ( i was super inexperienced with comp tech) and i was messing around swapping out vid card cables or w/e and along the way the psu sparked (i was a ****** and i thought i had flipped the master switch on the back). The Psu worked for a while afterwards, but it would never turn off unless i actually flipped the switch on the back. A few months down the road I experienced my full lockup, i was playing Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising and the computer would freeze with the sound loop. I didn't have any problems believing that the psu was shot and not supplying enough juice under load.

Fast forward to today, i'm not quite sold. The PSU, the Corsair RM1000 is 1kw, 84A on 12V+ and is less than 1 month old. http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp put my psu to be just enough if every single component were under full load
Then there is DanD's story on the Hard Forum link that i posted. Also, how is it that people are doing xfire on 850w PSU/s just fine? Stuff like that.

Good idea, I'll have to run this through prime95 for a bit and see what happens.

Here's the odd part, when the lockup happens, i'm expecting the thing to be under full load and wattage demands. Looking at gpuz logs, this doesn't appear to be the case. I'm expecting each card to be sucking upwards of ~270 Watts, yet they're around a 180 demand when it happens. /confused


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaputtEqu1pment*
> 
> Here's the odd part, when the lockup happens, i'm expecting the thing to be under full load and wattage demands. Looking at gpuz logs, this doesn't appear to be the case. I'm expecting each card to be sucking upwards of ~270 Watts, yet they're around a 180 demand when it happens. /confused


That would imply that the error may not be GPU-related. I can only say that I had the same problems that you describe when my CPU had too low voltage/too high clock. I could play games for hours, sometimes my computer froze, sometimes not.


----------



## KaputtEqu1pment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> That would imply that the error may not be GPU-related. I can only say that I had the same problems that you describe when my CPU had too low voltage/too high clock. I could play games for hours, sometimes my computer froze, sometimes not.


It's definitely an exercise in frustration. the 3v and 5v rails seem right on target too, and the cpu doesn't have an overclock other than the stock 3.9ghz turbo boost that intel throws in there. Do you think that EIST might be messing up? Should i disable it and have it cranked at 3.9ghz at all times... even when i'm staring at my desktop? Definitely going to toast it in prime 95 tonight. Is there anything specific to look for, like voltages and temp? (beside it locking up).


----------



## Alastair

Double post sorry.


----------



## Alastair

I'll say it again. Have you tried rolling back your drivers from Omega. Because the omega drivers are very touch and go. It gave nothing but problems for me and then ran like clock work, perfectly after I rolled back to 14.4.


----------



## KaputtEqu1pment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'll say it again. Have you tried rolling back your drivers from Omega. Because the omega drivers are very touch and go. It gave nothing but problems for me and then ran like clock work, perfectly after I rolled back to 14.4.


Yea, I had a win7 backup with those drivers installed. I loaded that image up, tested the game and it fell on its face. But instead of completely locking it, it reset the comp. Bios image loaded up, saying that overclock failed and to load default settings.
Made me think it was the ram. Restored my win8 image and reset ram to default bios settings. Ps2 still locked up. Ran memtest85 on it and on test 13, hammer test, some errors were produced. However, I'm not sure how valid this is, memtest85+ would not.have caught this, nor would have the older versions of memtest prior to 6.0.

I played for about an hour on each card on their own, no issues. I ran Kombustor for a few sessions and everything seemed fine.

Going to investigate the ram thing a little more. Worst case scenario I'll get a 1200w psu and see what happens and eat the restock fee if I have to.


----------



## Blue Dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaputtEqu1pment*
> 
> Yea, I had a win7 backup with those drivers installed. I loaded that image up, tested the game and it fell on its face. But instead of completely locking it, it reset the comp. Bios image loaded up, saying that overclock failed and to load default settings.
> Made me think it was the ram. Restored my win8 image and reset ram to default bios settings. Ps2 still locked up. Ran memtest85 on it and on test 13, hammer test, some errors were produced. However, I'm not sure how valid this is, memtest85+ would not.have caught this, nor would have the older versions of memtest prior to 6.0.
> 
> I played for about an hour on each card on their own, no issues. I ran Kombustor for a few sessions and everything seemed fine.
> 
> Going to investigate the ram thing a little more. Worst case scenario I'll get a 1200w psu and see what happens and eat the restock fee if I have to.


your i7 is only is rated for 1600mhz, meaning setting xmp is an automatic bios overclock on your cpu to run 2133mhz. see how it runs at 1600mhz, then tweak voltage to get to 2133mhz
can check this thread- http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/16940#post_23568814


----------



## KaputtEqu1pment

What I did was I I followed the instructions on this thread: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=178019.0

Talks about GSKILL memory issues w/ MSI boards. I set the speed manually to 1600, and manually set it to 1t-9-9-9-24, and I also noticed the voltage on the Bios was dropping to 1.45 (when straight up defaults were loaded). I bumped it up to 1.5 thinking it's not getting enough juice. (according to the newegg link, when it goes 2133, the sticks like 1.6-1.65 v of power).

I tested that last night, PS2 crashed w/in 35 minutes. Hard lock, reset comp.

Back in Bios, reload defaults, and re-enable xmp 1. Xmp 1 calls for 1.6v, but looking at the bios hw monitor, it was being supplied slightly less. I manually adjust the voltage to give me above 1.6v. I'm stitting at 1.61 right now.

Played PS2 for 40 minutes after that and the game didn't crash. Booted up into Swtor and that ran pretty steady for an hour or so too.

Oddly enough, I've noticed, it appears that once the comp crashes and gets rebooted, it takes a lot longer for the crash to remanifest or not at all. Granted when it does happen though, I don't usually have much time left to spare to game afterwards anyway.


----------



## JayKaos

Neva again - ive CFX'ed 3870's, 4890's and 7970's now I'm going SLI..

It's been a great run but with failing cards I'm going back to my root's...

Oh and I'm going Tri Sli!!

Love AMD but drivers for Linux suck!!


----------



## shoti02

..posted in other threads ...soon i will be a member....must make a decision of this two CF...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoti02*
> 
> ..posted in other threads ...soon i will be a member....must make a decision of this two CF...


Vapor X for sure


----------



## shoti02

ok...no doubt ??...i still have all the 4 cards on my hand....


----------



## shoti02

damn ...the vapor-x ar rock solid......heavy like a rock







....got the next 5 days to work, then i got 2 weeks free...think the rig will then be done.....got two codes from amd....never settle down was only till 31.01 but they gave me nevertheless two codes ...for star citizen and civ beyond


----------



## yiannis

hello guys i am a fresh onwer of 2 sapphire r9 290 tri x (have to change my signature







)I play bf4 mostly in 144hz and i need those fps.The issues that i have are not smooth gameplay (spikes and stutters) and cant get the sweet spot to make these beasts run fluently.....The temps are good the upper card is getting 80 degrees after alot of playing and the other is in 75c.The resolution scale set 200 and everything else to ultra except from the filters that are closed.Frame pacing on and i m using the omega drivers.........If you could help me please it would be great thanks


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiannis*
> 
> hello guys i am a fresh onwer of 2 sapphire r9 290 tri x (have to change my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )I play bf4 mostly in 144hz and i need those fps.The issues that i have are not smooth gameplay (spikes and stutters) and cant get the sweet spot to make these beasts run fluently.....The temps are good the upper card is getting 80 degrees after alot of playing and the other is in 75c.The resolution scale set 200 and everything else to ultra except from the filters that are closed.Frame pacing on and i m using the omega drivers.........If you could help me please it would be great thanks


Mantle or DX11?


----------



## yiannis

Mantle....with DX11 i have 30 fps less


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiannis*
> 
> hello guys i am a fresh onwer of 2 sapphire r9 290 tri x (have to change my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )I play bf4 mostly in 144hz and i need those fps.The issues that i have are not smooth gameplay (spikes and stutters) and cant get the sweet spot to make these beasts run fluently.....The temps are good the upper card is getting 80 degrees after alot of playing and the other is in 75c.*The resolution scale set 200* and everything else to ultra except from the filters that are closed.Frame pacing on and i m using the omega drivers.........If you could help me please it would be great thanks


And you're wondering why the gameplay is stuttery...?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> And you're wondering why the gameplay is stuttery...?


Agreed, 200 res scaling is bad mkay?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *yiannis*
> 
> hello guys i am a fresh onwer of 2 sapphire r9 290 tri x (have to change my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )I play bf4 mostly in 144hz and i need those fps.The issues that i have are not smooth gameplay (spikes and stutters) and cant get the sweet spot to make these beasts run fluently.....The temps are good the upper card is getting 80 degrees after alot of playing and the other is in 75c.*The resolution scale set 200* and everything else to ultra except from the filters that are closed.Frame pacing on and i m using the omega drivers.........If you could help me please it would be great thanks


Well to help you solve your issue you can lower your Resolution Scale to 100. If you choose to play with a resolution scale which I believe effectively simulates a higher resolution and down scales it, remember to lower or disable your AA as that will lower your performance with a higher resolution scale. Alternatively you can also enable AMD's VSR which will do the same:






Quote:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> And you're wondering why the gameplay is stuttery...?


Not everyone is an expert and knows this off the bat, at least let him know why its giving OP a hard time... (Good catch though)


----------



## yiannis

Thanks all of you guys....i will make some test and inform you


----------



## King4x4

Waiting for the 390 to drop to see how it fares in crossfire.


----------



## truth1675

Hello all,
Thanks to your help, advice and the wonder known as a credit card I have made the jump to xfire r9 290, below are pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Sorry lads. Left this club over a Beauty called Benq BL3201.


It's all good as you Crossfire build will be remembered and you're always welcomed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth1675*
> 
> Hello all,
> Thanks to your help, advice and the wonder known as a credit card I have made the jump to xfire r9 290, below are pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## vieuxchnock

*I have a problem with my Trifire or Eyefinity or my monitors.
I have 3X 290
3 Asus VG248QE 144 Hz
I plug my monitors like that: 1 DVI / 1 DVI / 1 Display Port

After a couple of days the display port monitor stops working telling me I can't have this resolution or the cable is defect.
I plug the DP to another screen and it's ok for a couple days and after, the same thing happen.
Plug the DP in the third monitor, after couple days , same thing.
Nom I'm running 2 DVI and one from DP to DVI and it is working fine except I have one screen running at 75 Hz instead of 144Hz.

I checked the DP cable with the wife's card and one of my screen and it works fine.I have 3 DP cables and the problem is the same.

What do you think?

Drivers CCC 14.12*


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *I have a problem with my Trifire or Eyefinity or my monitors.
> I have 3X 290
> 3 Asus VG248QE 144 Hz
> I plug my monitors like that: 1 DVI / 1 DVI / 1 Display Port
> 
> After a couple of days the display port monitor stops working telling me I can't have this resolution or the cable is defect.
> I plug the DP to another screen and it's ok for a couple days and after, the same thing happen.
> Plug the DP in the third monitor, after couple days , same thing.
> Nom I'm running 2 DVI and one from DP to DVI and it is working fine except I have one screen running at 75 Hz instead of 144Hz.
> 
> I checked the DP cable with the wife's card and one of my screen and it works fine.I have 3 DP cables and the problem is the same.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Drivers CCC 14.12*


Maybe not enough bandwidth between all three connections? Try using an MST Hub to push towards 144hz.



*Source:* Link


----------



## vieuxchnock

*You cannot connect more than 2 144Hz on those.I have one.
*


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *You cannot connect more than 2 144Hz on those.I have one.*


Have you tried two connections using DP1.2 on the MST Hub and the other on DVI?


----------



## vieuxchnock

*Not yet. Everytime I connect my DP I have a lot of problem having them to work.Maybe tomorrow I will try it.*


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *Not yet. Everytime I connect my DP I have a lot of problem having them to work.Maybe tomorrow I will try it.*


I would also suggest another DP cable on each of your 144hz screens to ensure full compatibility. I understand you tried it on your wife's and one of your screens.


----------



## Mega Man

most of the issues i have are with my screens, but asus wont release a new firmware, usually i just have to pull power and all is fixed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *I have a problem with my Trifire or Eyefinity or my monitors.
> I have 3X 290
> 3 Asus VG248QE 144 Hz
> I plug my monitors like that: 1 DVI / 1 DVI / 1 Display Port
> 
> After a couple of days the display port monitor stops working telling me I can't have this resolution or the cable is defect.
> I plug the DP to another screen and it's ok for a couple days and after, the same thing happen.
> Plug the DP in the third monitor, after couple days , same thing.
> Nom I'm running 2 DVI and one from DP to DVI and it is working fine except I have one screen running at 75 Hz instead of 144Hz.
> 
> I checked the DP cable with the wife's card and one of my screen and it works fine.I have 3 DP cables and the problem is the same.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Drivers CCC 14.12*


i have that issue as well basically the easiest way is to make a switched power port ( a light switch installed on 3-6 plugs )

when the issue happens kill power hear the device disconnected sound. then power back on.

as i said it isnt my DP cables ( very high quality and tested with 9 different cables )

pretty sure it is just the asus monitors need new firmware

also to note you can update firmware on the dp hubs, seems to help a little ( club 3d the only one i know that did though )


----------



## GTANY

No, the cable is the cause : 99 % of the DP ones do not follow the VESA specifications for the pin 20 which should not be connected. The solution : buying the only VESA-compliant DP cable on amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-007B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVZBE

I solved my black screen problems with 290X cards.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *You cannot connect more than 2 144Hz on those.I have one.*


----------



## truth1675

If I were to consider fabing a custom case what factors should I consider to ensure that my xfiere setup runs as cool as possible? One idea I had was was to use pci extions so I could mount the gpu's in different locations so they weren't interfering with each other's air flow. I would appreciate further input or ideas


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTANY*
> 
> No, the cable is the cause : 99 % of the DP ones do not follow the VESA specifications for the pin 20 which should not be connected. The solution : buying the only VESA-compliant DP cable on amazon : http://www.amazon.com/Accell-UltraAV-B142C-007B-DisplayPort-Latches/dp/B0098HVZBE
> 
> I solved my black screen problems with 290X cards.


please stop presuming to know about my purchases, i buy only startech cables. great quality and certified,

again it isnt the cables

i NEVER have to remove or CHANGE the cables,

i have OTHER DP monitors that never have issues, even when switching cables to one on any of these 3 monitors

it is these 3 monitors, and only at power up / ( works ) when windows loads.

or when waking them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth1675*
> 
> If I were to consider fabing a custom case what factors should I consider to ensure that my xfiere setup runs as cool as possible? One idea I had was was to use pci extions so I could mount the gpu's in different locations so they weren't interfering with each other's air flow. I would appreciate further input or ideas


\

buy high quality ones, not ebay ones, ( no point in spending alot for high end gpus to loose signal quality


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaputtEqu1pment*
> 
> What I did was I I followed the instructions on this thread: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=178019.0
> 
> Talks about GSKILL memory issues w/ MSI boards. I set the speed manually to 1600, and manually set it to 1t-9-9-9-24, and I also noticed the voltage on the Bios was dropping to 1.45 (when straight up defaults were loaded). I bumped it up to 1.5 thinking it's not getting enough juice. (according to the newegg link, when it goes 2133, the sticks like 1.6-1.65 v of power).
> 
> I tested that last night, PS2 crashed w/in 35 minutes. Hard lock, reset comp.
> 
> Back in Bios, reload defaults, and re-enable xmp 1. Xmp 1 calls for 1.6v, but looking at the bios hw monitor, it was being supplied slightly less. I manually adjust the voltage to give me above 1.6v. I'm stitting at 1.61 right now.
> 
> Played PS2 for 40 minutes after that and the game didn't crash. Booted up into Swtor and that ran pretty steady for an hour or so too.
> 
> Oddly enough, I've noticed, it appears that once the comp crashes and gets rebooted, it takes a lot longer for the crash to remanifest or not at all. Granted when it does happen though, I don't usually have much time left to spare to game afterwards anyway.


Hey man, I've been having very similar issues to you, and it's been killing me.
After freezing though, I would have to reinstall drivers every time, did that happen to you? Besides that, after switching the cards positions, the freezing turned to black screens, and that led me to the 150+ page thread about r9 290 black screens here, so you should really try doing that. I'm pretty certain the fault is my r9 290 that I bought in 2013, as opposed to the one I got recently.
But I have no ******* idea what's causing it, my ram is corsair dominator platinum 1866 but I've been running it at 1333 because I thought it was the problem, I set everything on auto but I still get crashes, I don't know if it has anything to do with this or not still.
The card does overheat for me though, vrm1 reaches 105c and it always crashes around 98-105c but not very consistently, sometimes it stays at those temps for quite a while before crashing, so I just have no clue. I have a coolermaster v1000, tried powering the card through two separate cables, and giving it more voltage and power limit according to some post. Except I don't know how to increase system agent voltage on my crosshair iv which is advized, I think it's an intel setting so idk what replaces that.

But yeah I don't know what's causing it and it's killing me, my next step will be trying to get better cooling on vrm1 and seeing if overheating is my problem. You should try swapping card positions and see if the freezing changes to a black screen.


----------



## KaputtEqu1pment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xzow*
> 
> Hey man, I've been having very similar issues to you, and it's been killing me.
> After freezing though, I would have to reinstall drivers every time, did that happen to you? Besides that, after switching the cards positions, the freezing turned to black screens, and that led me to the 150+ page thread about r9 290 black screens here, so you should really try doing that. I'm pretty certain the fault is my r9 290 that I bought in 2013, as opposed to the one I got recently.
> But I have no ******* idea what's causing it, my ram is corsair dominator platinum 1866 but I've been running it at 1333 because I thought it was the problem, I set everything on auto but I still get crashes, I don't know if it has anything to do with this or not still.
> The card does overheat for me though, vrm1 reaches 105c and it always crashes around 98-105c but not very consistently, sometimes it stays at those temps for quite a while before crashing, so I just have no clue. I have a coolermaster v1000, tried powering the card through two separate cables, and giving it more voltage and power limit according to some post. Except I don't know how to increase system agent voltage on my crosshair iv which is advized, I think it's an intel setting so idk what replaces that.
> 
> But yeah I don't know what's causing it and it's killing me, my next step will be trying to get better cooling on vrm1 and seeing if overheating is my problem. You should try swapping card positions and see if the freezing changes to a black screen.


I'm personally starting to think that it is one my cards. But I think I have to whittle it down a little bit more, could possibly be my mobo.

Here's what I've done so far, and some of the patterns that I've picked up on, and some peculiarities that I've noticed.

Here are the things that I've done:

Ram: XMP profiles are disabled, and just bios defaults are loaded. Ran memtest 86 on it and there were no errors until Test 13, hammer test. However, from what I understand this doesn't necessarily have much bearing on real world performance, but i'll keep it in the back of my mind for a possible replacement.

CPU: Pure defaults, turned all power safe settings off and under the msi-intel oc tool everything was set to default as well.

Drivers & GPU: Drivers were removed and cleaned via DDU, and then reinstalled. Running Omega Catalyst. I did remove MSI AB (also reset to defaults beforehand) before I uninstalled catalyst and the reinstalled the latest version. I disabled ULPS (or whatever it's called). Also set my fans to 95% and both cards are clocked at 1030/1250 w/o anything else changed, reason being that 1 cards is the MSI gaming and the other is a MSI reference card--I wanted to bring both up to the same speed. Both cards are watercooled via the kraken x31 on a g10 kit. There are memory heatsinks, gelid extreme thermal paste and the vrm cooling kit is applied too. Core temps have reached a maximum of 74ish C and the vrms hit about 95c tops. (during heavy duty extended gaming sessions).

So here is what happen:

Playing certain games, my system will freeze, sometimes with soundloop, sometimes with no soundloop, sometimes with sound still working. A hard reboot is required. So far, the games that I have experienced this in are Crysis 3, Planetside 2, Bionic Commando, Sleeping Dogs, and Valley Demo Loop. I have many more games in my library, but due to time constraints it's a little tough to test them all. It takes about 30 mins avg for the system to lock up. Some other games that I have played that did not lock up, include Alan Wake, Max Payne 3, SWTOR, South Park SoT, Far Cry 3/4--I have played these games for at least an hour at a time without any incidents. The lockups would only occur, from testing so far, while XFIRE was enabled. According to GPUz's logging, at the last poll before freeze, temps and powerdraw don't seem out of the ordinary, so imo it's not exactly indicative of a bad psu as the freezes happen not exclusively under high load, but the can occur while staring at the start screen for example.

Upon rebooting, I would boot up the game in question and resume play but I would notice a drop in performance. "*** I thought?" I decided to investigate further.

I ran Firestrike Extreme and I got a score of 8200 back; almost a full 700 points less than I would normally get--I normally get around 8800 points. Again, another "***, throw my hands up in the air moment". A simple reboot did not resolve this issue, I was upset. Opened up CCC, turned off xfire and re-renabled it. Got into MSI AB and reset defaults. Re-ran Firestrike and I got my 8770ish score back.

"huh, odd I thought".

I decided to chase this further, but at the time I was sick and tired of it so I left it alone for the better part of a day. Next day, I turned on my comp and immediately ran firestrike extreme - 8800ish points, great. Booted up Sleeping Dogs, game crash. Turn comp off and back on. First thing, ran FireStrike - 8200 points in xfire. Reboot comp, ran firestrike again, 8200 points. Turn comp off, pull powercables from slave card, turn back on (all done w/in a minute or two, card remained in slot however) and run Firestrike. Card 1 gets 5k points on Firestrike Extreme.

Ok this looks good, I thought. Turn off comp, pull power from master card, reconnect slave. run firestrike extreme -- 2500 points.

What the ****!? I thought. I turned everything off, and reconnected everything. Open up CCC, disable/enable xfire. Afterburner settings get reset. Run Firestrike, 8800 points. Yay, right? Well, the work just started I guess.

The fun part was swapping my cards around because of the watercooling setup. took me a while, but ultimately I wasn't able to recreate the same issue with 1 card pulling 5k points and the other pulling 2.5k due to probably not keeping my variables isolated and me getting tired of messing with it. I returned everything to the way it was initially. I've come to the conclusion that a long powercycle will reset system hang issue and that by setting a profile in MSI AB to load @ launch will prevent the 8200 point issue from happening after a freeze.

Here's what happened today. I was gone at work for most of the day so my computer was off for about 16 hours. I come home, surf the internet, run Firestrike (8800) and then proceed to play Sleeping Dogs. System froze after about 15 minutes of gameplay. I hit the powerbutton and turn the comp off and then back on. Run Firestrike, 8800 points, and get back into Sleeping Dogs. Game ran.... fine. No noticeable performance degradation and I played the game for little over 2 hours without issue. The same thing happened the night before; Crysis 3 froze the comp within 10 minutes. Upon restart, the game played just fine for the next 40 minutes that I messed around with it. The previous nights before that, I played Max Payne 3, South Park and some other stuff w/o any issues. The other day I played Dishonored for 3 hours straight w/o problems.

It's just completely baffles me and it's upsetting, but I am starting to believe that it is indeed the video card (the card that scored 2500 points). This card was an RMA exchanged card. My original card failed completely about a week after I got my xfire system setup. I do remember in that meantime, I did play some crysis3 (I messed around the tutorial for a good hour) without any instances of crashing. (I don't have the best point of reference sine I basically played SWTOR the whole time) but now I'm having these lockups with this new card.

What do you guys think it could be?

I'm not so mad about the fact that the system is locking up, i'm pissed off because I don't know WHY it's happening, making it a pain in the ass to fix. I really hope that there's gotta be a fix other than going NVidia.


----------



## Xzow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaputtEqu1pment*
> 
> ...stuff stuff stuff...
> 
> I'm not so mad about the fact that the system is locking up, i'm pissed off because I don't know WHY it's happening, making it a pain in the ass to fix. I really hope that there's gotta be a fix other than going NVidia.


Yeah it's frustrating, I'm still trying different things.. gonna try to underclock the memory and see how that goes.
The card that seems to be problematic for you, was it a new purchase? Which version was it? My problem card was a XFX reference model from 2013.

And yeah, at first I thought this issue was unique to me since it was just freezes in crossfire that caused a total driver wipe every time, but upon switching master card it turned out to be black screens like everyone in that thread and that's how I found the thread. I'm still not sure if it's just the early batch of 290's or what? It didn't seem like this card had a reputation for this, just the ****ty reference cooler.
I'm still suspecting it's overheating vrm1 for me but I can't be sure, gonna try cooling it more adequately with an nzxt g10 plus gelid heatsinks.


----------



## yiannis

i would like to check if my psu gives enough power to cards......I have 2 sapphire r9 290 tri x CF...The first card in full gpu load gives 11,38 in 12v and the second 11.63 i use gpuz 0.81 If someone could check his numbers it would be very helpfull


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoti02*
> 
> ..posted in other threads ...soon i will be a member....must make a decision of this two CF...


i love that blue on the vapor-x cooler







one day i might paint my case that color at least some accents on it lol. im going to get 2 of those cards as well. i do have a single 780ti but its not doing it for me on some games. and i cant seem to find a 2nd 780ti classy. so im going to team red cause several of my friends have amd cards and they all recommend sapphire. plus 8gb's hard to ignore that for skyrim mods









out of curiosity what temps do you guys see with the 290x vapor-x in CF.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yiannis*
> 
> i would like to check if my psu gives enough power to cards......I have 2 sapphire r9 290 tri x CF...The first card in full gpu load gives 11,38 in 12v and the second 11.63 i use gpuz 0.81 If someone could check his numbers it would be very helpfull


You have a 1000w psu judging by your sig? You will be fine, good to go.


----------



## yiannis

yes but its 5 years old and it doesnt give exactly 12v in each card (11.63 and 11,38)and i dont know if the cards need exactly 12v.You see i have some drops playing bf4 from 144 fps steady to 60 for one second(the game frezzes for a second and then ok) and i dont know if the volts are responsible for this.I know that my cpu and my mobo are not the best set up for handling those cards...Any suggestions?


----------



## patt-hoch

Hello guys, I m new, i ll like to now if someone find the solution to fix stuttering in bf3 ? in bf4 it's all most ok with mantle but with bf3 i m oblige to put graphic option all in low to play smoothie and this probleme i have is since the begining, please help








ps, where can i put my configuration ??? im new








mb: z68 fatal1ty gen3 cpu: i7 2600k 4ghz psu: 850w ram: 8go 1866 mhz ssd samsung 840 pro x2 gpu: xfire sapphire 290 tri-x oc screen: qnix2710 oc 119 hz 1440p os: win 8.1 64bits


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patt-hoch*
> 
> Hello guys, I m new, i ll like to now if someone find the solution to fix stuttering in bf3 ? in bf4 it's all most ok with mantle but with bf3 i m oblige to put graphic option all in low to play smoothie and this probleme i have is since the begining, please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps, where can i put my configuration ??? im new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mb: z68 fatal1ty gen3 cpu: i7 2600k 4ghz psu: 850w ram: 8go 1866 mhz ssd samsung 840 pro x2 gpu: xfire sapphire 290 tri-x oc screen: qnix2710 oc 119 hz 1440p os: win 8.1 64bits


Upper right hand corner of page you'll see Rigbuilder. Fill it out for your configuration.

anyway, do you mind running this bench and lets see what's going on . . .

https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2336/futuremark-3dmark-11-v1-0-132/

use stretched mode.

i have a similar system and i play those games without issues using 4K. but even when i was using 1080 there were no issues. my 290s are stock and my i7 @ 4.5GHz.

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## patt-hoch

Nicccccce to you








I do the job and i m back to you ! before i had cross of sapphire 7950 oc and it was the same problem with bf3









the score is P16335

Graphics Score27430

Physics Score7711

Combined Score6935


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patt-hoch*
> 
> Nicccccce to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do the job and i m back to you ! before i had cross of sapphire 7950 oc and it was the same problem with bf3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the score is P16335
> 
> Graphics Score27430
> 
> Physics Score7711
> 
> Combined Score6935


you got HT off? prolly power savings are on on both bios and windows?

if it is (i think it is) . . . you can't in BF3 even with 2 7950s. you are trying to achieve almost 120 fps (at least close to it). you need to turn HT on oc the cpu more and prolly the gpus too. 1100 core on the gpus should be doable, especially in BF4.

i scored 15700 with a single 290. highly oc'ed though.


----------



## patt-hoch

Hyper threading is of, i put it on and try again

in bios power saving is off but in Windows, yes, i put it off

i test and i ll be back









hi, i have the same result









Score
P16231 with AMD Radeon R9 290(2x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor
Graphics Score27402
Physics Score7658
Combined Score6826

score with gpu 1 :
P12558 with AMD Radeon R9 290(1x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor
Graphics Score15087
Physics Score8740
Combined Score7841

score with gpu 2:
P12581 with AMD Radeon R9 290(1x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor
Graphics Score15074
Physics Score8761
Combined Score7934


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patt-hoch*
> 
> Hyper threading is of, i put it on and try again
> 
> in bios power saving is off but in Windows, yes, i put it off
> 
> i test and i ll be back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi, i have the same result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score
> P16231 with AMD Radeon R9 290(2x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor
> Graphics Score27402
> Physics Score7658
> Combined Score6826
> 
> score with gpu 1 :
> P12558 with AMD Radeon R9 290(1x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor
> Graphics Score15087
> Physics Score8740
> Combined Score7841
> 
> score with gpu 2:
> P12581 with AMD Radeon R9 290(1x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor
> Graphics Score15074
> Physics Score8761
> Combined Score7934


you may have to start your own thread or seek help in the 290(X) club for better viz. your gpus are fine but your cpu is struggling. either needs more oc, a setting in bios is keeping it from going full tilt or your cpu temp is going haywire. not sure. but it is normal for the physics and combined scores to go down when benching with more than one 290. here are my scores with my 290 at stock and my cpu at 4.5GHz.

single

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9099986

xfire

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8894770

check out my combined scores. my graphic scores are lower. go to msconfig and see if you have too many background apps running. kill the ones you don't need. cpu oc is needed for the games you are complaining about.

Owner's club


----------



## patt-hoch

ok thank so mutch rdr09 but i think the better way is to change my MB and CPU


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patt-hoch*
> 
> ok thank so mutch rdr09 but i think the better way is to change my MB and CPU


oh noes! prolly just a used Z77 board. our SB cpus can stil handle 2 hawaiis or one R9 300. although, i am itching for X99 since Skylake is delayed.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> oh noes! prolly just a used Z77 board. our SB cpus can stil handle 2 hawaiis or one R9 300. although, i am itching for X99 since Skylake is delayed.


I'm in the same boat


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I'm in the same boat


they should have fixed all the X99 bugs by now.


----------



## patt-hoch

HIIII,
I have overclok at 4.5 ghz stable like you say rdr09, it was perfect for 1 day and now the problem is back, it just crazy, !!! i think my problem come from my MB or my CPU because when i'm in bf3 i have the cpu graphic and when it doesn't work the courb mouve up and down all the time


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patt-hoch*
> 
> HIIII,
> I have overclok at 4.5 ghz stable like you say rdr09, it was perfect for 1 day and now the problem is back, it just crazy, !!! i think my problem come from my MB or my CPU because when i'm in bf3 i have the cpu graphic and when it doesn't work the courb mouve up and down all the time


there are other guides and some are specific to the motherboard brand. you can use the search function and find others . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition

i recommend running Prime a minimum of 12 hours. if you care.


----------



## patt-hoch

think you rdr09, i ll check it later


----------



## dallas1990

i got my 2 sapphire card yesterday xD


----------



## Ragingun

Anyone else having black screen computer shuts down and full reboot on ACU? It's the only game I get that on and it's in the menu when I change resolution from 1080i to 1440p.


----------



## dallas1990

anyone having msi afterburner trouble for fan speed fan curve or just fan control? it just shows me no fan tab in settings and i cant control my 2 sapphire card's fans at all.


----------



## patt-hoch

Hiiii rdr09,

My cpu is stable at 4.4 ghz and it's allmost the same,, i try to put in 1080p and it's mutch better !!! it should works perfect in 1440p with XFIRE 290 tri-x ! no ??? I really think my MB/CPU in not strong enought !!??? what do you think ?


----------



## wermad

Please update my info (form-validation submitted):

Quad-Crossfire 295x2


----------



## Mega Man

currently i have 7770 in cfx
4x 7970 in cfx ( total of 5 cards )
4x 290x in CFX ( total of 5 cards )
2x 295x2 in cfx


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> currently i have 7770 in cfx
> 4x 7970 in cfx ( total of 5 cards )
> 4x 290x in CFX ( total of 5 cards )
> 2x 295x2 in cfx










Amd powah-house! What's in the TH10?


----------



## Mega Man

atm [email protected]@[email protected]

to those having issues with amd CFX @ middle earth shadow of morridor

i fixed mine


make a CFX profile to afr Friendly


----------



## fx63007850

anyone done crossfire on x16 and x4


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> anyone done crossfire on x16 and x4


It almost always equals fail.


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> anyone done crossfire on x16 and x4


Yes, 2 7970s with an ASRock 990FX Extreme9. It worked with a few games, but did not with many others. I can remember that Metro Last Light would crash after the intro video, for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It almost always equals fail.


No, not "almost always" (at least for me).


----------



## wermad

3.0: 16x, 8x, 4x

2.0: 16x, 8x


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> anyone done crossfire on x16 and x4
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 2 7970s with an ASRock 990FX Extreme9. It worked with a few games, but did not with many others. I can remember that Metro Last Light would crash after the intro video, for example.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It almost always equals fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not "almost always" (at least for me).
Click to expand...

"I can remember that Metro Last Light would crash after the intro video, for example."









There are technical reasons why it's a fail. The x4 slot is almost always off a chipset/southbridge. It's even worse on AMD mb's.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Well I got crossfire up and running without problems with it so far, but I might have zapped my soundcard in the process....oh well.

CF is working in BF4, Skyrim, and FTL, thats all I tried so far. And the temps seem very good too. The top card runs about what it was, and the bottom card runs about 15C lower.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Please update my info (form-validation submitted):
> 
> Quad-Crossfire 295x2


That's pretty badass! How's Quadfire working out for you? Those R9 295X2 look pretty smexy.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> That's pretty badass! How's Quadfire working out for you? Those R9 295X2 look pretty smexy.


Thanks! Its been really impressive so far. Though, these guys put out a ton of heat and i have to ramp up the fans to cool them properly when gaming in 4k.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> That's pretty badass! How's Quadfire working out for you? Those R9 295X2 look pretty smexy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Its been really impressive so far. Though, these guys put out a ton of heat and i have to ramp up the fans to cool them properly when gaming in 4k.
Click to expand...

Even under water? What are your idling and full load temps? Also i5 4690K doesn't bottleneck four cards?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Even under water? What are your idling and full load temps? Also i5 4690K doesn't bottleneck four cards?


Nope, not in 4k. I've done multi monitor setups and you don't need a big-e-peen cpu for gaming. I don't do anything else so the eight threads or six cores would be useless to me. Some games do have a slight edge with the extra threads, but I usually only notice this in the cut-scenes (and its very minor). I'm sure someone will come in and say otherwise, but I'm totally satisfied with the i5 and the money saved vs an i7 went into my monitor and gpu setup.

Full load their under 60° if I keep my fans under 1k rpm. If I speed up the fans they run a bit cooler. Hawaii is definitely not as cool as Tahiti. Think Fermi 1.0, so PI should hopefully be a lot cooler. Right now I have them ~1500rpm and things are nice and frosty under 50°c (its a cold night i have a window cracked open next to the case).


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Even under water? What are your idling and full load temps? Also i5 4690K doesn't bottleneck four cards?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not in 4k. I've done multi monitor setups and you don't need a big-e-peen cpu for gaming. I don't do anything else so the eight threads or six cores would be useless to me. Some games do have a slight edge with the extra threads, but I usually only notice this in the cut-scenes (and its very minor). I'm sure someone will come in and say otherwise, but I'm totally satisfied with the i5 and the money saved vs an i7 went into my monitor and gpu setup.
> 
> Full load their under 60° if I keep my fans under 1k rpm. If I speed up the fans they run a bit cooler. Hawaii is definitely not as cool as Tahiti. Think Fermi 1.0, so PI should hopefully be a lot cooler. Right now I have them ~1500rpm and things are nice and frosty under 50°c (its a cold night i have a window cracked open next to the case).
Click to expand...

No doubt that i5 4690K is a good CPU specially for gaming. I did a build for a friend last year with i5 4670K and he loves it, best CPU for gaming performance/price wise. I would have gotten an i5 4670K but I do some video editing so i7 4770K comes in handy and it's nice to have 8 threads + HT for heavy CPU games. I was just wondering how 4690K does with four beast cards.
Your temps are actually really nice. I've got two R9 290's on air sitting at 1100 / 1450 daily OC and my Windforce gets up to 85C while my reference card gets up to 87C but that's expected from a reference card. I was thinking putting Kraken G10 and some sort of closed loop coolers on em. What kinda closed loop cooler does AMD use for R9 295X2? Or what is it close to Corsair H60 or CM Seidon 120M?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

So today, day 2 of r9 290 CF, BF4 seems all full of stutter and lag, the frame times are all up and down.

If I get sick of crossfire this time, I'm selling it and waiting for 390X or getting a titanX


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> So today, day 2 of r9 290 CF, BF4 seems all full of stutter and lag, the frame times are all up and down.
> 
> If I get sick of crossfire this time, I'm selling it and waiting for 390X or getting a titanX


just installed 15 yesterday and played about 2 hrs of BF4 MP64. no issues with 2 290s and 4K. did not check vram use but with Omega, i saw 3750MB per card with no AA.

edit: not entirely true. one issue was in the menu . . . the mouse pointer was off and would not line up. hard to change weapons. not sure if it was connected with the new driver.


----------



## Toan

Just got my second 290 in with Aquacomputer Kryo blocks and the Kryo connector. Don't mind the random fan placement, this is when I had it on its leak test (had sprung a leak prior to the test)



Did a run through Unigine Heaven on max settings with x8 AA with a slight OC @ 1150/1300. Not sure why it says windows mode or 1920x1080 but resolution was set for 1920x1200


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> No doubt that i5 4690K is a good CPU specially for gaming. I did a build for a friend last year with i5 4670K and he loves it, best CPU for gaming performance/price wise. I would have gotten an i5 4670K but I do some video editing so i7 4770K comes in handy and it's nice to have 8 threads + HT for heavy CPU games. I was just wondering how 4690K does with four beast cards.
> Your temps are actually really nice. I've got two R9 290's on air sitting at 1100 / 1450 daily OC and my Windforce gets up to 85C while my reference card gets up to 87C but that's expected from a reference card. I was thinking putting Kraken G10 and some sort of closed loop coolers on em. What kinda closed loop cooler does AMD use for R9 295X2? Or what is it close to Corsair H60 or CM Seidon 120M?


Its an Asetek aio cooler. I'm not 100% sure which is the closest cpu aio but its very low profile. I'm sure even an h50 will work.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> just installed 15 yesterday and played about 2 hrs of BF4 MP64. no issues with 2 290s and 4K. did not check vram use but with Omega, i saw 3750MB per card with no AA.
> 
> edit: not entirely true. one issue was in the menu . . . *the mouse pointer was off and would not line up. hard to change weapons. not sure if it was connected with the new driver.*


solved that part by lowering dpi from large to medium.

anyway, crossifre 2 290s . . .


----------



## patt-hoch

Hello guys, I think i have find my problem of crossfire, when i start my pc, my graphiques cards (crossfire) are at 650mhz memory clock, should be at 1300mhz it the same with single card, when i put correct frequence it's works perfect but when i restart computer the problem is back, catalyst 14.12 and 15.3 what wrong ???

Capturedcran3.png 1877k .png file


----------



## Batpimp

Hey guys any advice on what do here would be helpful.

my specs

Asus Sabretooth 990fx Rev 1

AMD FX8150 OC'ed to 4.4ghz

Gskill DDR3 2400mhz

EVGA 850w G2

Samsung 850 EVO 500gig

R9 290 Powercolor PCS+ (two)

Swiftech 240x Liquid Cooling Setup

1. Ran DDU in safe mode removed the drivers
2. Shutdown
3. Took out the second gpu
4. Ran CCleaner for temp files and reg cleaner (run the reg cleaner a few times till zero errors are found at least 2 times in a row)
5. Install Omega drivers
6. Check if crossfire is enabled if it is disable it
7. Run Heaven and record the results
6. Installed the 2nd card again
7. Enabled Crossfire, In MSI AB disable ULPS and restart.
8. Run Heaven and msi afterburners graph make it long side to side a lot (stretch it outside the screen we just want the GPU usage graph) record results and snip the heaven gpu graphs.
9. Upload the heaven results and snips of AB graph here.

Here i did the steps as per the other user
http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/36610#post_23825206
Post 36616


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Does £200 for the vapour x sound like a fair deal to a friend? I might be able to sell my other R9 290 wit the EK block for around £270-80? I want to sell them before they drop in value.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Time to join the Crossfire Club. My 2nd 290x just arrived. I went with the Sapphire Tri-X UEFI(New Version) with the beefed up VRM's and 2 8 pin power. Unfortunately There are no Full cover blocks that fit. Comparing it to my XFX 290X I see that all but one fastener is in the reference location so a standard backplate will work.
Overall I am enjoying the extra render muscle. Now if DX12 lives up to the hype multi-GPU systems will really be the way to go.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Am I allowed to ask if anyone wants to buy a msi gaming edition r9 290 with a full cover ek block installed in the Uk?


----------



## Blue Dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Am I allowed to ask if anyone wants to buy a msi gaming edition r9 290 with a full cover ek block installed in the Uk?


I believe ability to sale is based on rep. think it's 25 or 30 but not sure.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Suppose this is what I get for being a lurker haha.


----------



## Alastair

So this thread has been a little quiet for a while. In want to revive it just a wee bit. So I am still rocking my dual 6850's. Still............. I shall get some Fury''s soon. No not X's. Just normal air cooled Fury. But for the time being I want to try get a little more out of my pair of aging Barts. So I decided to do an experiment. I wanted to see if I could lower my memory OC and see if through that I could get more MHz on the cores. But when I was testing, I was shocked at some of the results I was getting.

Here is a Metro LL run @ 1920x1080 @ Very High, AF16X, Low Motion Blur (makes me sea sick







) Tessellation Very High, Advanced PhysX off. No SSAA.
Stock clocks (MSI Power Edition 860MHz core 1100MHz memory.)


Overclocking just the memory to 1250MHz (5000MHz effective) 160GB/s bandwidth


Overclocking just the core to 1050MHz memory at 1100 (4400MHz effective) 140.8GB/s bandwidth


And here is my combined OC. 1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory (5000MHz effective) 160GB/s bandwidth


So as you can see. There is literally 0 performance gain from overclocking memory. Yet I remember reading somewhere that Barts was bandwidth bottle-necked? Anyway. Is there anyone out there that sees any sort of performance gain while overclocking their memory on any of the newer cards? is there any benefit to OC'ing the memory?

Now I get to see how much of a higher core OC I can get.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

I get a nice performance bump Overclocking my 290X memory from 5000 to 6400. At 1080p the improvement is small but at 4K it makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## Echoa

Unfortunately my first HIS ICEQ 6970 finally died (on my birthday too lol) on me so Im back down to a single 6970. I miss it already as I was able to get 60-100fps in Bioshock Infinite and Crysis 3 consistently 30-40 both maxed out which isnt bad at all. Im still doing decent in both but cant run Crysis 3 max, Infinite still can with pretty solid 40-60fps. Might be looking at a 390 if i can muster the funds considering Im moving into a new place next week so funds will be tight. Ill kick it with my 980/1500mhz 6970 for now as I mostly play warframe which is a solid 60fps with a 6970.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So this thread has been a little quiet for a while. In want to revive it just a wee bit. So I am still rocking my dual 6850's. Still............. I shall get some Fury''s soon. No not X's. Just normal air cooled Fury. But for the time being I want to try get a little more out of my pair of aging Barts. So I decided to do an experiment. I wanted to see if I could lower my memory OC and see if through that I could get more MHz on the cores. But when I was testing, I was shocked at some of the results I was getting.
> 
> Here is a Metro LL run @ 1920x1080 @ Very High, AF16X, Low Motion Blur (makes me sea sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Tessellation Very High, Advanced PhysX off. No SSAA.
> Stock clocks (MSI Power Edition 860MHz core 1100MHz memory.)
> 
> 
> Overclocking just the memory to 1250MHz (5000MHz effective) 160GB/s bandwidth
> 
> 
> Overclocking just the core to 1050MHz memory at 1100 (4400MHz effective) 140.8GB/s bandwidth
> 
> 
> And here is my combined OC. 1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory (5000MHz effective) 160GB/s bandwidth
> 
> 
> So as you can see. There is literally 0 performance gain from overclocking memory. Yet I remember reading somewhere that Barts was bandwidth bottle-necked? Anyway. Is there anyone out there that sees any sort of performance gain while overclocking their memory on any of the newer cards? is there any benefit to OC'ing the memory?
> 
> Now I get to see how much of a higher core OC I can get.


Generally I think the answer is that you do core first and whatever you can get on memory with that core clock is fine. You might see a difference in eyefinity or something but mostly core is what you want.


----------



## SRICE4904

Havent got around to benching my tri 280x/7970 with the new drivers with VSR. But as soon as i do ill be posting some results. Looks like if ill be running VSR on my trifire ill need to oc my 2700k (haven't yet because I've been lazy lol). Ill post results and update my rigs soon.


----------



## Alastair

Nearly pulled the trigger on a Sapphire Tri-x Fury. But I decided to wait until I have enough cash for two. Because I WANT THE POWA!


----------



## Alastair

Can any one tell me if the HD 6000 series have got windows 10 drivers? The 15.7 windows 10 drivers tell me that it supports 7000 series cards and up. Does that mean that HD6000 and 5000 are now legacy and there is no longer support for them?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can any one tell me if the HD 6000 series have got windows 10 drivers? The 15.7 windows 10 drivers tell me that it supports 7000 series cards and up. Does that mean that HD6000 and 5000 are now legacy and there is no longer support for them?


Hey AL









I think you may be referring to DX12 support?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can any one tell me if the HD 6000 series have got windows 10 drivers? The 15.7 windows 10 drivers tell me that it supports 7000 series cards and up. Does that mean that HD6000 and 5000 are now legacy and there is no longer support for them?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey AL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may be referring to DX12 support?
Click to expand...

no not direct X support. Just if There are updated windows 10 drivers for guys who are using older cards. Cause it looks like only GCN got windows 10 drivers.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no not direct X support. Just if There are updated windows 10 drivers for guys who are using older cards. Cause it looks like only GCN got windows 10 drivers.


yes 15.7.1 supports hd6k


----------



## nightfox

so guys who upgraded to windows 10, any news about the vram stacking?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> so guys who upgraded to windows 10, any news about the vram stacking?


I am. If only for DX12 and lower CPU overhead. I need DX12 for when my Fury's arrive.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am. If only for DX12 and lower CPU overhead. I need DX12 for when my Fury's arrive.


I dont understand what you fully mean about this. I wonder vram stacking for dx12 meaning that more than 1 gpu will eventually stack the vram. e.g. 2x 290's 4gb will show like 8gb or fully utilize the 8gb vram. or am i missing something? or has to be dx12 games?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am. If only for DX12 and lower CPU overhead. I need DX12 for when my Fury's arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand what you fully mean about this. I wonder vram stacking for dx12 meaning that more than 1 gpu will eventually stack the vram. e.g. 2x 290's 4gb will show like 8gb or fully utilize the 8gb vram. or am i missing something? or has to be dx12 games?
Click to expand...

What I am saying is. At the moment I am still running 6850's. So I am upgrading to windows 10 simply for a few benefits like lower CPU overhead. However when my Fury's arrive I will have DX 12.


----------



## Ehsteve

Okay, after some time to burn in and tinker with the clock a little bit (can't quite get it stable at 1150 quite yet, nor had the time to run extensive tests to find the sweet spot without voltage control). No issues with the Crossfire after disabling ULPS (for some reason the second card wouldn't wake up after idling).

Benchmark: Fire Strike
GPU: Fury X x2CF
GPU Core: 1120MHz
GPU Memory: 500MHz
Graphics Score: 33306
3DMark Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8013174

Benchmark: Fire Strike Ultra
GPU: Fury X x2CF
GPU Core: 1120MHz
GPU Memory: 500MHz
Graphics Score: 8046
3DMark Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7938896


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> I dont understand what you fully mean about this. I wonder vram stacking for dx12 meaning that more than 1 gpu will eventually stack the vram. e.g. 2x 290's 4gb will show like 8gb or fully utilize the 8gb vram. or am i missing something? or has to be dx12 games?


Vram Stacking is having 2 4GB cards=8Gb. DX12 also can do split screen rendering.
We will not see all the benefits of DX12 until games come out optimized for it.


----------



## Alastair

So guys. I would like your help with a matter.

My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!

The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.

I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!


----------



## Blue Dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!


Might not matter with heaven, but always heard it's better to overclock and bench with only 2 sticks of RAM.

check out this thread- http://www.overclock.net/t/188400/overclock-net-hwbot-team these guys know all the tweaks that are allowed.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Dragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Might not matter with heaven, but always heard it's better to overclock and bench with only 2 sticks of RAM.
> 
> check out this thread- http://www.overclock.net/t/188400/overclock-net-hwbot-team these guys know all the tweaks that are allowed.
Click to expand...

I checked the allowed tweaked in the rules section. You can use Driver wizardry to disable tessellation and lower detail levels at a driver level and run the tests. It's considered legal on HW Bot. And made sense since even with faster cards I was still scoring 400 points less than the current heaven record holder. I broke the record with a 2020 point heaven run on Thursday night. But I forgot to save the file. But I can do it again. And will be tonight.

Seems my 6850's will retire swinging after all!


----------



## Alastair

Well there it is. 1 HW record down. A few more to go! thumb.gif Go! Go! Barts!
http://hwbot.org/submission/2964175_alastair_s1d_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_2x_radeon_hd_6850_2045.59_dx11_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## Archea47

Get 'em Alastair!


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The HD 7970 quad\ are HeatKiller Copper
> 
> 
> 
> The new build is EK FC rev 2.0 Acrylic


Red do you have a list with the components? I love your build. I have 4 x Sapphire 7970s GHz Edition laying around and I want to put them together.
My mobo is P6T7 WS Supercomputer (7 PCI-E), which doesn't have enough space between for the regular cooling fans. But with your setup I believe it will work out pretty well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alastair

I dont feel like I am getting the performance I deserve from 2 Fury's. Frame rates in Crysis 3 for example are less than stellar. running around in the first mission when you wake up outside the dome, I am only getting like 30-40 FPS on Very High settings at 1080P and both cards are showing like 30% use fluctuating in Afterburner. My processor should not be bottlenecking things either as its at 4.95GHz.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dont feel like I am getting the performance I deserve from 2 Fury's. Frame rates in Crysis 3 for example are less than stellar. running around in the first mission when you wake up outside the dome, I am only getting like 30-40 FPS on Very High settings at 1080P and both cards are showing like 30% use fluctuating in Afterburner. My processor should not be bottlenecking things either as its at 4.95GHz.


can you post a pic of AB after a round of C3 showing CPU/GPUs usages? untick temps.

wait, 2 Fury's using 1080? nah.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dont feel like I am getting the performance I deserve from 2 Fury's. Frame rates in Crysis 3 for example are less than stellar. running around in the first mission when you wake up outside the dome, I am only getting like 30-40 FPS on Very High settings at 1080P and both cards are showing like 30% use fluctuating in Afterburner. My processor should not be bottlenecking things either as its at 4.95GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> can you post a pic of AB after a round of C3 showing CPU/GPUs usages? untick temps.
> 
> wait, 2 Fury's using 1080? nah.
Click to expand...

I am at a LAN at the moment so I am on my smaller 1080P screen. But I still should surely get more frames than that.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am at a LAN at the moment so I am on my smaller 1080P screen. But I still should surely get more frames than that.


not sure if you can connect the dots here . . .

i7 4790K @ 5GHz with a single 780Ti at 720 rez . . .



my i7 with HT off 4.5GHz showed all cores was hitting above 90% in C3 1080 with just a single 290.


----------



## JerDerv

Sigh, hello everyone. This is my first crossfire setup and im having what i would consider and odd issue maybe its typical... Im hoping you can possibly enlighten me.

*Case:* NZXT S340
*Mobo:* GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 custom cooled VRM and NB.
*CPU:* FX-8370E @ 4.8ghz @ 1.476 volts under load
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 with 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM
*GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
*GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
*RAM:* 8 gigs Corsair vengeance @ 1600mhz cl9
*PSU:* Corsair CX750 (more like a 650w psu, doesnt handle 750w very well)
*HDD:* WD 1T blue

*Monitor:* AOC E2243Fwk 1920x1080 60hz. (Just bought an LG 29UM67P 2560x1080 75hz free-sync)
*Keyboard:* Microsoft sidewinder x4
*Mouse:* Logitech G400
*OS:* Win 7 64bit

If i disable crossfire and play bf4 i get much better frame rates then when im running crossfire. The CPU utilization goes up and both gpus drop way down when running crossfire. single card frame rates are about 55-70 crossfire frame rates are about 30-50.

GTAV without changing any settings and loading the game i got about the same exact fps with both cards as i did with 1 card. I started turning up graphics settings and noticed the gpu usage increase but fps stay the same. Eventually settings started maxing out the cards and the fps started dropping but i found it odd that even with lower settings i seemed to only be able to average ~55fps.

Star Wars Battefront, terrible.... 1 card way out performs trying to run it in crossfire.

Other benchmarks utilize the crossfire gpus much better. I saw a large increase in tombraider and my firestrike score went from 7800 to 10828.

So i guess my question is, is it the games not properly utilizing crossfire or do i have some settings messed up? Maybe its driver related? I know my PSU isnt ideal but it seems to work fine in some games and when benchtesting.

Crossfire then No Crossfire bf4 same server same map.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Sigh, hello everyone. This is my first crossfire setup and im having what i would consider and odd issue maybe its typical... Im hoping you can possibly enlighten me.
> 
> *Case:* NZXT S340
> *Mobo:* GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 custom cooled VRM and NB.
> *CPU:* FX-8370E @ 4.8ghz @ 1.476 volts under load
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 with 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM
> *GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
> *GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
> *RAM:* 8 gigs Corsair vengeance @ 1600mhz cl9
> *PSU:* Corsair CX750 (more like a 650w psu, doesnt handle 750w very well)
> *HDD:* WD 1T blue
> 
> *Monitor:* AOC E2243Fwk 1920x1080 60hz. (Just bought an LG 29UM67P 2560x1080 75hz free-sync)
> *Keyboard:* Microsoft sidewinder x4
> *Mouse:* Logitech G400
> *OS:* Win 7 64bit
> 
> If i disable crossfire and play bf4 i get much better frame rates then when im running crossfire. The CPU utilization goes up and both gpus drop way down when running crossfire. single card frame rates are about 55-70 crossfire frame rates are about 30-50.
> 
> GTAV without changing any settings and loading the game i got about the same exact fps with both cards as i did with 1 card. I started turning up graphics settings and noticed the gpu usage increase but fps stay the same. Eventually settings started maxing out the cards and the fps started dropping but i found it odd that even with lower settings i seemed to only be able to average ~55fps.
> 
> Star Wars Battefront, terrible.... 1 card way out performs trying to run it in crossfire.
> 
> Other benchmarks utilize the crossfire gpus much better. I saw a large increase in tombraider and my firestrike score went from 7800 to 10828.
> 
> So i guess my question is, is it the games not properly utilizing crossfire or do i have some settings messed up? Maybe its driver related? I know my PSU isnt ideal but it seems to work fine in some games and when benchtesting.
> 
> Crossfire then No Crossfire bf4 same server same map.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


did you disable ulps?

read this . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread

also, crossfire works only when in fullscreen. when you alt-tab to check your graphs, then one gpu will not work as hard as you experienced.

edit: it will be hard to troubleshoot if right off the bat you suspect your psu being bad.


----------



## JerDerv

Bought an EVGA 1050G so i have a solid 1000w psu now. Ill try back once thats in and i can do some more testing. I tried BF4 again today after disabling ULPS. Its pretty much the same. I changed to mantle and got a pretty big bump in frame rate. Both the gpus usage went way up and the cpu usage dropped a bit. In the mean time i disabled crossfire so i can play the battlefront beta.

Im curious to see how the usages will change with the new monitor once it arrives.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Bought an EVGA 1050G so i have a solid 1000w psu now. Ill try back once thats in and i can do some more testing. I tried BF4 again today after disabling ULPS. Its pretty much the same. I changed to mantle and got a pretty big bump in frame rate. Both the gpus usage went way up and the cpu usage dropped a bit. In the mean time i disabled crossfire so i can play the battlefront beta.
> 
> Im curious to see how the usages will change with the new monitor once it arrives.


run this bench in stretched mode after you replace your psu . . .

https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2336/futuremark-3dmark-11-v1-0-132/


----------



## JerDerv

Will do.


----------



## pozzallo

Would like to join club have 3 ASUS R9 290X MATRIX PLATINUM in Crossfire. Running great on 4K monitor for gaming at great


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozzallo*
> 
> Would like to join club have 3 ASUS R9 290X MATRIX PLATINUM in Crossfire. Running great on 4K monitor for gaming at great


nice! Welcome Aboard!


----------



## pozzallo

thank you


----------



## JerDerv

So i have not received the PSU yet. However i did receive my new monitor. 2560x1080 and BF4 runs at average 75fps and i will experience moments of 80+ for a few moments. It doesn't drop below 55. Loving this setup now. Freesynce is awesome. Still working out some of the small kinks but im really happy now.

So it seems as if having a low resolution with crossfire is less than ideal.

PSU shows up tomorrow the weakest link in my build is the MOBO now and i think ill save that for after new years and throw an big SSD in at the same time.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> So i have not received the PSU yet. However i did receive my new monitor. 2560x1080 and BF4 runs at average 75fps and i will experience moments of 80+ for a few moments. It doesn't drop below 55. Loving this setup now. Freesynce is awesome. Still working out some of the small kinks but im really happy now.
> 
> So it seems as if having a low resolution with crossfire is less than ideal.
> 
> PSU shows up tomorrow the weakest link in my build is the MOBO now and i think ill save that for after new years and throw an big SSD in at the same time.


happy to hear about resolving your issue. yah, 380s are pretty strong. about the same power as a single 980 Ti almost so they need to let them flex their legs.

all these good experiences with freesync is making me . . .


----------



## lordstryker

Looking for some help for Crossfire with my R9 295x2. I installed it but it doesnt appear to have crossfire working. There is no option for crossfire in the Catalyst control center, and GPU-Z shows crossfire disabled and only a single GPU. Am I missing something here? I click the "lookup" button on GPU-Z and it does take me to a R9 295x2 page, so it certainly appears to be detecting the card correctly. I have the latest 15.7.1 catalyst drivers, Windows 10 64 bit.


----------



## wermad

Hit you up in the 295x2 club


----------



## Shweller

Just picked up a couple of ASUS 290x form another member. Cant wait to mount EK blocks and get these cards going. Replacing 2 GTX 770's in SLI. Excited to try out AMD GPU's for the first time.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Just picked up a couple of ASUS 290x form another member. Cant wait to mount EK blocks and get these cards going. Replacing 2 GTX 770's in SLI. Excited to try out AMD GPU's for the first time.


first time? check each gpu first. install individually and run some test. i would install whichever oc better as primary. whichever can oc the highest at stock voltage at least.

actually, i recommend installing driver with one gpu first, then install the other. it should auto recognize and set crossfire by itself when you boot.

here is a read . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread

take note of disabling ULPS.

edit: you still sport a 760W PSU? if so, do not oc at all. you can oc and bench one gpu at a time but not both.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> first time? check each gpu first. install individually and run some test. i would install whichever oc better as primary. whichever can oc the highest at stock voltage at least.
> 
> actually, i recommend installing driver with one gpu first, then install the other. it should auto recognize and set crossfire by itself when you boot.
> 
> here is a read . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread
> 
> take note of disabling ULPS.
> 
> edit: you still sport a 760W PSU? if so, do not oc at all. you can oc and bench one gpu at a time but not both.


Yes, It is my first time. Good idea, I will just remove old cards and ran a new tube to bypass the cards that were in my loop. What benchmarks do you recommend? I currently have 3D Mark and Haven installed. I currently have afterburner installed with the 1.3v soft mod done but doubt it will work on these cards. They both have the reference blower so i doubt they will OC at all. I recently did upgrade to an EVGA 850w PSU I just haven't updated my sig. Thanks for the helpful tips and information.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Yes, It is my first time. Good idea, I will just remove old cards and ran a new tube to bypass the cards that were in my loop. What benchmarks do you recommend? I currently have 3D Mark and Haven installed. I currently have afterburner installed with the 1.3v soft mod done but doubt it will work on these cards. They both have the reference blower so i doubt they will OC at all. I recently did upgrade to an EVGA 850w PSU I just haven't updated my sig. Thanks for the helpful tips and information.


Firestrike and Heaven will work. Don't use Kombuster. Uninstall AB before you install the new cards. Reinstall AB after installing AMD Driver. 850W is great it should handle a slight oc.

try to raise the core slowly like say . .. 1050, then 1100 see if they will run those benchies without adding VDDC. Raise the Power Limit in AB to +50 at any oc. say, 1100 rans at stock volts, then raise VRAM to 1300 so on and so forth.

with 850w i'll stay below 1200 at the core or +100 in VDDC. oc'ing on air will be hard since you gonna need to watch those temps. on air i recommend keeping them below 80C.


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> run this bench in stretched mode after you replace your psu . . .
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2336/futuremark-3dmark-11-v1-0-132/


1280x720 stretched http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10412989

EDIT: lol crossfire was disabled, let me do another run with crossfire enabled








I didnt see the share link...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> 1280x720 stretched http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10412989
> 
> EDIT: lol crossfire was disabled, let me do another run with crossfire enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt see the share link...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good. Crossifre was working good in that bench. Just make sure you always use Fullscreen. Double check your usage in BF4. your cards are faster than a single 290.


----------



## JerDerv

BF4 64player server, ultra preset.


----------



## Shweller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Firestrike and Heaven will work. Don't use Kombuster. Uninstall AB before you install the new cards. Reinstall AB after installing AMD Driver. 850W is great it should handle a slight oc.
> 
> try to raise the core slowly like say . .. 1050, then 1100 see if they will run those benchies without adding VDDC. Raise the Power Limit in AB to +50 at any oc. say, 1100 rans at stock volts, then raise VRAM to 1300 so on and so forth.
> 
> with 850w i'll stay below 1200 at the core or +100 in VDDC. oc'ing on air will be hard since you gonna need to watch those temps. on air i recommend keeping them below 80C.


So I got around to removing my NVIDIA cards today and installed one of my 290x for testing. I used DDU to remove Nvidia drivers and uninstalled MSI AB. Installed catalyst drivers and the latest version of MSI AB. I am totally frustrated at the random hard freezes I have encountered with AB. I have uninstalled both drivers and AB several times but still no fix. I set the settings to what this thread outlines: http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread . If I do not turn MSI AB I am ok. Ran a few benchmarks to make sure it wasn't a hardware issue. I wonder if there are some conflicting NVIDIA settings lurking around somewhere that are causing my issues....

I ran this real quick with no OC on my CPU or 290x. Pretty impressive because it is only 2k behind my SLI set up.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8943503?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> So I got around to removing my NVIDIA cards today and installed one of my 290x for testing. I used DDU to remove Nvidia drivers and uninstalled MSI AB. Installed catalyst drivers and the latest version of MSI AB. I am totally frustrated at the random hard freezes I have encountered with AB. I have uninstalled both drivers and AB several times but still no fix. I set the settings to what this thread outlines: http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread . If I do not turn MSI AB I am ok. Ran a few benchmarks to make sure it wasn't a hardware issue. I wonder if there are some conflicting NVIDIA settings lurking around somewhere that are causing my issues....
> 
> I ran this real quick with no OC on my CPU or 290x. Pretty impressive because it is only 2k behind my SLI set up.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8943503?


i never used ddu but i never switched brand either. try this . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers

also, might want to disable igpu while installing the driver and testing.

Score does look impressive.

edit: BTW, when i install CCC driver - JUST before reboot - i go to msconfig and uncheck CCC and raptr under startup programs, then reboot. you can always open CCC when needed like excel. raptr requires a reboot. i use it to take screenies.


----------



## Alastair

Tomb Raider. Ultimate preset. 2x Sapphire Fury Tri-X @ 1000/500, FX-8370 @ 4.95GHz

For whatever reasons the min FPS seemed to be glitching. Cause nowhere did I see anything that low. Maybe just as the bench finished loading up?
1920x1080 = 171.4 fps ave


2560x1440 Downscaled = 123.7 fps ave


3840x2160 Downscaled = 65.9fps ave


Heaven 4.0 2560x1440
Heaven 4.0 @ 2560x1440 downscaled to 1080P
DX11
Quality = Ultra
Tessellation = extreme
AA = 4x
Full screen

2112 @ 83.8fps ave


AA=8X
1886 @ 74.9 fps ave


Heaven 1080P
DX11
Quality = Ultra
Tessellation = extreme
AA = 4x
Full screen
=3058 points @ 121.4fps


----------



## Mega Man

Probably just loading


----------



## diggiddi

Allow me to introduce myself


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6srnb

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b557w


----------



## diggiddi

Guys I have enabled crossfire in CCC but its not working Just ran FS and got lower score than single card, wuts going on here 15.10 beta


----------



## wermad

Check afterburner for gpu usage on both cards (or gpuz, Trixx, etc.).


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Check afterburner for gpu usage on both cards (or gpuz, Trixx, etc.).


After a bout of BF3 I noticed both cards were maxxing out at 45% usage all the way from 1080p-1440p-3120x1800
AB (4.1.1) is not showing the ff on the OSD
GPU2 memory usage
GPU1&2 Core clock and a few others
Also aux voltage, mem voltage, power limit, mem clock are on 0 on the slider
But Xfire seems to be working in game


----------



## wermad

Disable ulps (AB or Trixx). In ab, go into settings and monitor and check the additional options to monitor. Try FS ultra and check your usage.


----------



## wdpir32k3

Does anyone here play sc2 or cs go with crossfire Fury's I do and I get really low fps in crossfire but when I turn off crossfire it runs really good drivers 15.10


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Disable ulps (AB or Trixx). In ab, go into settings and monitor and check the additional options to monitor. Try FS ultra and check your usage.


Done those already still cant adjust the core and mem freqs and doesn't monitor gpu 2 mem usage


----------



## wermad

Its not about adjusting, just monitoring. Try an older version of afterburner. Gpu-z also helps. Run FS ultra and you should have some 99% plateaus. Here's an old screen shot of mine:


----------



## Shweller

My 290x's in crossfire are utterly useless. I get better performance with just one card except for benchmark programs like 3d Mark. I guess 1080p is not strong point of these cards. Switched from a gtx 770 sli set up. Followed other threads instructions such as disabling ulps etc. Gpu usage is all over the place. Running custom ran curve so the cards are loud but not throttling due to temps.


----------



## diggiddi

I think I fixed it, I just reinstalled it (AB)without keeping previous settings, it seems to be working now
Cry3 will make any system weep at 1080, some parts I was getting 165Fps others down to 40


----------



## Spacedinvader

Shadow of Mordor is mugging me off, I just can't get cfx working. Load crash, lock or memory error.

Fine with one card. Well, fine as in ~30fps as opposed to 50fps in the bench but the game just crashes







Any ideas?


----------



## Mega Man

You will laugh.

I had constant issues until I upped my page file. I had to do either 32 or 35gb. I tried 30 and it failed still.

Yes 35gb.

Sad huh?


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You will laugh.
> 
> I had constant issues until I upped my page file. I had to do either 32 or 35gb. I tried 30 and it failed still.
> 
> Yes 35gb.
> 
> Sad huh?


Wait, what? Is that for me Mega Man?














imma try it now anyway!

Edit: Absolute Stutterfest but it didn't crash...and one card is fine with 35gb pagefile (it's okay anyway)


----------



## Mega Man

Yea. It is another nvidia title ( they use the nvidia tool to make the game, iirc on the road atm)

Which means amd can't optimize and imo nvidia sabotaging


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> BF4 64player server, ultra preset.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


we have similar usages in MP64 . . .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Allow me to introduce myself
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6srnb
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b557w


i'm jelly.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> we have similar usages in MP64 . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm jelly.


----------



## JerDerv

So i did the registry edit to extend my power limit and found that one card was still not running at a constant core clock. Then i realized that it only extended the limit on card 1. Actually all of card 2's limmits are different.

Does anyone know how i can duplicate the limits from card 1 to card 2?


----------



## Gereti

I'm back guy's, from the times i had 6990+6970 and just 6990 setup, i have reborn with 2x7970


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I used (2) 7970's @ 1100/1500 for a few days about a month ago (no overvolting, just basic overclocking for short term testing before selling the cards) and I was actually really impressed with how well a pair of those cards still holds up......


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I used (2) 7970's @ 1100/1500 for a few days about a month ago (no overvolting, just basic overclocking for short term testing before selling the cards) and I was actually really impressed with how well a pair of those cards still holds up......


Have now 1050/1425 on both cards, vtx3d's stock clock's and overclocks for asus one, have to look is asus stable as i had some problems with it and that was reason why i bought vtx3d then, but today wasnt too lazy so i managed to install that aio for the vtx3d (arctic accelero hybrid III 120 Generick) what i bought some weeks ago from sale 50€ (regular price 119€)

Have to run some tests to see is asus stable, or not

E: Looks stable


----------



## KmhK

Hey guys,
I've got crossfire issues with two 290X cards.

I've got:
-4790K
-MSI Z97S Krait Sli motherboard
-16GB RAM
-Seasonic 1000W PSU
-Windows 8.1 x64
-AMD 15.11.1 Beta Crimson drivers

-Both cards running at PCIe 3.0 x8.0 (tested via gpu-z tool)
-ULPS disabled in afterburner.

There are a lot of frame drops in games like CSGO and Witcher 3 (<60) that otherwise wouldn't occur with a single card. Unigine Valley scores ~4000.
Both cards work fine individually. I suspect the second 290X runs at PCIe 3.0 x1.1 or similar in these situations.

Does anybody have an idea on how to test and fix this?


----------



## truth1675

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KmhK*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've got crossfire issues with two 290X cards.
> 
> I've got:
> -4790K
> -MSI Z97S Krait Sli motherboard
> -16GB RAM
> -Seasonic 1000W PSU
> -Windows 8.1 x64
> -AMD 15.11.1 Beta Crimson drivers
> 
> -Both cards running at PCIe 3.0 x8.0 (tested via gpu-z tool)
> -ULPS disabled in afterburner.
> 
> There are a lot of frame drops in games like CSGO and Witcher 3 (<60) that otherwise wouldn't occur with a single card. Unigine Valley scores ~4000.
> Both cards work fine individually. I suspect the second 290X runs at PCIe 3.0 x1.1 or similar in these situations.
> 
> Does anybody have an idea on how to test and fix this?


You might be able to force pci 8x8 in the bios I know that I can in my msi mobo also check that your cpu is being fully utilized what res are you running at also are your Temps Okay? Did you have issues with your old drivers?


----------



## KmhK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth1675*
> 
> You might be able to force pci 8x8 in the bios I know that I can in my msi mobo also check that your cpu is being fully utilized what res are you running at also are your Temps Okay? Did you have issues with your old drivers?


Hi, thanks for your response

-Will look for a force PCIe x8 setting
-CPU usage looks normal
-1440p res
-Temperatures all normal
-Same issues with old drivers

See my thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1584110/need-help-290x-crossfire-frame-drops-stuttering
Please let me know if you have any ideas


----------



## raptor5150

Hello, been out of the loop for awhile...One of my 7970's just died. Can i throw a 280x in there without problems? I noticed my stock clocks 925/1375 on my 7970 but the 280x is 850/1000. what would i have to do? I miss my framerates


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor5150*
> 
> Hello, been out of the loop for awhile...One of my 7970's just died. Can i throw a 280x in there without problems? I noticed my stock clocks 925/1375 on my 7970 but the 280x is 850/1000. what would i have to do? I miss my framerates


You should be fine to crossfire both GPU's. You can always adjust the speeds to match for both GPU's with MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Egads

Hi all,

I just ordered a new Powercolor 280x to crossfire with my HIS 280x. Most comments I've read online seem to repeat the same thing ...essentially ..don't do it. I get the feeling though that most of what I've read is regurgitated over and over again and mostly by people who have never tried crossfire/sli. I went ahead anyway because it seems to be a great way to get a nice frame rate bump for very little price. I have a 144hz monitor (not freesynq) and I game at 1080p and given the price I was able to get for a new 280x, I figured I'd try it out. I don't plan on overclocking as I believe the cards will run hot enough to begin with. Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing how smooth Project Cars, GTA V, Metro Redux etc etc runs. Any tips that anyone can send my way to make things run smooth or to keep the cards cool (short of watercooling) would be appreciated.

Happy gaming!


----------



## wermad

Brand doesn't matter, as long as its the same core type (ie Tahiti, Hawaii, Fiji), amd allows you to crossfire. Since the 280X is essentially the same core as in the 7990*7970*7950*7870XT*280 you can crossfire them. I can crossfire one of my 295x2 with 290/290x/Devil13/390/390x/Devil-390-2x as its the same Hawaii core.

What most ppl complain about is the crossfire performance, or lack there of, of certain games. Some games don't like crossfire and run much better on a single amd card. Most of my positive experience has been w/ large resolutions, so I can't say too much about 1080 but from what I've read on the 79xx, 280/280x, and Hawaii threads is that at lower resolutions, amd cards can stumble a bit on some games, especially in crossfire. Not all the time mind, so it shouldn't be something that scares you. Amd generally does shine once you're pushing at and beyond 1440 (3x1080, 4k, 3x1440, 5x1080/1200, 3x4k, etc.).

My recommendation is that if you have games that are struggling to keep up a good 60fps or you planning to upgrade to a higher resolution setup, adding a second card will help. If you run into a game that doesn't like crossfire, you can easily switch it off via the CCC. If you're interested in MMG (multiple monitor gamin) amd's Eyefinity is very good so long as you stick w/ one type of connection (my recommendation is always displayport).

Tahiti is still a very good platform and having the crossfire option down the road (up to quads) is a great thing. If you ever run into issues w/ crossfire and a game, go to the club for that platform and I'm sure you'll get some good suggestions. If all goes well, enjoy your crossfire


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Brand doesn't matter, as long as its the same core type (ie Tahiti, Hawaii, Fiji), amd allows you to crossfire. Since the 280X is essentially the same core as in the 7990*7970*7950*7870XT*280 you can crossfire them. I can crossfire one of my 295x2 with 290/290x/Devil13/390/390x/Devil-390-2x as its the same Hawaii core.
> 
> What most ppl complain about is the crossfire performance, or lack there of, of certain games. Some games don't like crossfire and run much better on a single amd card. Most of my positive experience has been w/ large resolutions, so I can't say too much about 1080 but from what I've read on the 79xx, 280/280x, and Hawaii threads is that at lower resolutions, amd cards can stumble a bit on some games, especially in crossfire. Not all the time mind, so it shouldn't be something that scares you. Amd generally does shine once you're pushing at and beyond 1440 (3x1080, 4k, 3x1440, 5x1080/1200, 3x4k, etc.).
> 
> My recommendation is that if you have games that are struggling to keep up a good 60fps or you planning to upgrade to a higher resolution setup, adding a second card will help. If you run into a game that doesn't like crossfire, you can easily switch it off via the CCC. If you're interested in MMG (multiple monitor gamin) amd's Eyefinity is very good so long as you stick w/ one type of connection (my recommendation is always displayport).
> 
> Tahiti is still a very good platform and having the crossfire option down the road (up to quads) is a great thing. If you ever run into issues w/ crossfire and a game, go to the club for that platform and I'm sure you'll get some good suggestions. If all goes well, enjoy your crossfire


Great post *wermad*! Thank you!
Very informative.


----------



## Alastair

This club has become very very quiet. Lets revive this!


----------



## wermad

One down....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> One down....


How does that card still manage? Does it do ok? My HD6850s were still doing fairly ok. Enough to make a back up rig out of them.


----------



## wermad

Its for a secondary rig for my family so they don't use my rig (see rig specs, non-mobile). Mainly, its to get my daughter into pc gaming. I've yet to test it since the power cables did not reach and i need some atx/eps plugs to connect the cables (ordered some sleeved extensions as well). Its got a defective hdmi port but my dell has a second displayport and i have a bunch of displayport and dvi adapters. It'll probably run at 2560x1440 or 1080 depending on how it does. I'm looking for a second one if it happens to be cheap (like this one







).


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> This club has become very very quiet. Lets revive this!


Beautiful! Just got my FURY X and EK blocks a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> This club has become very very quiet. Lets revive this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Just got my FURY X and EK blocks a couple weeks ago!
Click to expand...

i love my cards.


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> i love my cards.


Love the blocks!

Congrats!


----------



## Tgrove




----------



## pozzallo

Just upgraded from from 3 r9 290 x to 3 Fury X


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozzallo*
> 
> Just upgraded from from 3 r9 290 x to 3 Fury X


How the hell did you fit 3 x 390s?

I have 3 x 7970 Vapor-X that I can't fit.


----------



## pozzallo

I had 3 r9 290x not r9 390x. It depends on your motherboatd spacing of the pci express slots.my cards are 2 slot wide and that gives me a open slot between the 3 cards. Using on board sound. Also your computer case has to have a least 8 pci slots. That is why I choose the Corsair 750D case.


----------



## pozzallo

I had 3 r9 290x not r9 390x. It depends on your motherboatd spacing of the pci express slots.my cards are 2 slot wide and that gives me a open slot between the 3 cards. Using on board sound. Also your computer case has to have a least 8 pci slots. That is why I choose the Corsair 750D case.


----------



## pozzallo

Sorry for the double post


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozzallo*
> 
> Sorry for the double post


No problem mate.
My bad, I don't know why I wrote 390s









Yeah, i have 7 PCIE slots x16, but the cards as you said occupy two pcie slots








I'm thinking liquid cooling.


----------



## Mega Man

Pcie risers


----------



## masterdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Pcie risers


Yes, but the case won't fit the cards. I will need to cut or re-drill the case.


----------



## Skyl3r

Proof: http://www.3dmark.com/spy/634491


----------

